# The Twilly and Hermes Handles



## guccigal07

hey ladies, can you post pics of your Hermes bags that have twillies tied on the handles?

I am going to invest in one or so for my new Kelly!

do you guys prefer to match them to your bags or do contract colors?

thanks!


----------



## gracekelly

GG, the Tohu Bohu is made in vert anis.  If that is too much green for you, you might try to find an older twilly Something Something Nile.  Can't remember the exact name.  White ground with small green design.  Tohu with the black ground would be more dramatic and easier to find.  On the other hand, just don't wear hand lotion and enjoy the bag!


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

^ I love that look! There are many pics on the board from ladies who twilly up their handbag handles. It's so stylish and colorful.


----------



## guccigal07

yeah I def need something for my ostrich

what about the red berries in the green color


----------



## FleurDeLis

Idea stealer . . . just joking before you invest . . . . wait a couple of weeks and see how that twilly turns out on my vert anis ostrich

I would like instructions on how to tie them on!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kim_mac

definitely prefer twillies to match the bag.


----------



## sputnik

i will be the lone voice of dissent here i guess but i think you should just enjoy your kelly as it is and not wrap the handles. i think it looks way too fussy and precious and takes a lot away from the bag. but that's just my take on it and i know a lot of people like the look.


----------



## lulilu

While the twilly might be nice for dress-up, or certain occasions, I too like handles to be "naked."


----------



## AirMess

If you like solid colors, try the losanges ........


----------



## ms piggy

Here's mine. I think I'd much prefer to match or blend in so as to not distract the entire look of the bag too much. Just enough to complement.


----------



## bbbochap

i had a rather hard time finding a twilly to match vert cru - cos most of the latest designs dont go so well.

by chance i found the 2006 'un jardin' in yellow colorway (if that is the apt word to use) & it was perfect.


----------



## all about bags

Here's a few eye candies.... I love twillys... have a good-sized collection of them and do use them on my birkins too.  I use them in all my kellys except for box leather and croc.


----------



## all about bags

Here is a close up : 32cm orange swift kelly phw - twin to Ms. Piggy's orange kelly - same twilly too!


----------



## all about bags

35cm gold gulliver with gh.  Twilly is light yellow green with a hint of tan (don't know the name though...)


----------



## guccigal07

oh very nice. can someone post pics on how to....instructions


----------



## all about bags

32cm rouge vif gulliver with gh.  I used the red cherry twilly on this one


----------



## all about bags

30cm parchmin lindy clemence with gh.  I was able to find twin twillys in emerald green with gold/brown accents.


----------



## all about bags

guccigal07 said:


> oh very nice. can someone post pics on how to....instructions



All I did was tie one end of the twilly on one side of the handle, wrap around the handle and tie again on the other side.  I did have to wrap it tight though...


----------



## seton

I found these saved to my puter from the forum. not my pics

left is Hola Flamenca and right is Cheval Surprise


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

Everyone has such gorgeous bags! What a wonderful bit of eye-candy.


----------



## seton

all about bags said:


> 30cm parchmin lindy clemence with gh.  I was able to find twin twillys in emerald green with gold/brown accents.



is this Eperons d"or? Love the color


----------



## teepotz

here's mine:
28cm epsom sellier


----------



## ms piggy

all about bags said:


> Here is a close up : 32cm orange swift kelly phw - twin to Ms. Piggy's orange kelly - same twilly too!



Hi *all about bags*, my 32cm Kelly is Gold Togo.


----------



## ms piggy

*all about bags*, your collection is lovely. You do like your bags soft and slouchy (and in Swift ). Love the Parchemein Lindy


----------



## guccigal07

also, I have a vache natural HAC 36cm I need twillys for. I was thinking something black.

what do you guys think? maybe the passage de Tokyo in black?

and i need to find something for my vert anis ostrich kelly.....


----------



## bbbochap

ms piggy said:


> *all about bags*, your collection is lovely. You do like your bags soft and slouchy (and in Swift ). Love the Parchemein Lindy



ms piggy - there was a lindy in parchmein (i think it was 30cm) in H ngee ann store 2 weekends ago.
you can call that store to check if its still around for your viewing. there were 4-5 lindys displayed tt day - 34cm rose dragee in swift, 30cm etoupe in clemence,  black in clemence...


----------



## trama turgo

Not a Kelly but it's got matching twillys.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Blue Berries twilly tied on a 32cm Kelly


----------



## Bijouxlady

ALL ABOUT BAGS Love all your beautiful bags with the twilly's! Is one of them swift? If so, how do you like that leather? How doe it wear?


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

bbbochap, thank you for posting how-to pictures!! I love this thread.


----------



## tangle

*All about bags*: this is so beautiful!!



all about bags said:


> 30cm parchmin lindy clemence with gh.  I was able to find twin twillys in emerald green with gold/brown accents.


----------



## elizabethk

BBOchap, thanks for posting I've always wondered how to do it!
Thanks, again!


----------



## all about bags

Bijouxlady said:


> ALL ABOUT BAGS Love all your beautiful bags with the twilly's! Is one of them swift? If so, how do you like that leather? How doe it wear?



All of the kellys on the photo are either gulliver or swift.  The lindy is a clemence.  I LOVE gulliver/swift.  I like how they slouch and don't look as formal.  I use my kellys very casually and almost everyday.  

Hard to tell but my rouge vif kelly is about 10 years old.  It is a gulliver, swift's predecessor.  It wears very well....


----------



## ms piggy

bbbochap said:


> ms piggy - there was a lindy in parchmein (i think it was 30cm) in H ngee ann store 2 weekends ago.
> you can call that store to check if its still around for your viewing. there were 4-5 lindys displayed tt day - 34cm rose dragee in swift, 30cm etoupe in clemence,  black in clemence...



Thanks *bbbochap* (your nick sound so Singlish , cute!), will check it out. Hope it's in Swift.


----------



## guccigal07

my contribution....just got these today.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

thank you *bbochap* for posting that tutorial and if raggedyane is here, thanks *raggedyane* for making that tutorial!!

I'm going to go twilly shopping soon, I love the look of a twilly on the handles!


----------



## Julide

guccigal07 said:


> my contribution....just got these today.



Wow that black twilly goes so well with your bag its beautiful


----------



## guccigal07

thanks! I hope to find a better option soon for the green ostrich but green is hard!


----------



## Fishfood

guccigal07 said:


> thanks! I hope to find a better option soon for the green ostrich but green is hard!


 
You know, I have ALWAYS loved _*tan*_ or _*camel* _with *green*. Very natural combination (think Earth and new grass) as well as calming. I once did an entire room in those colours plus a balancing cream, from walls to curtains to carpet and decor. People OOOOOhed and ahhhed in it every single time.

Try putting something tan next to the bag to see if you feel the same way. HTH!


----------



## tunder53

i love this look, so classic


----------



## Megs

LOVE this!!!!! Thanks everyone for the pics!! 

And the lindy... ohh just amazingly beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## frankswife

teepotz said:


> here's mine:
> 28cm epsom sellier


 
Thats too cute teepotz!  I love it on the Kelly


----------



## rox_rocks

so this is how it's done....thanks ladies!


----------



## Aminamina

sputnik said:


> i will be the lone voice of dissent here i guess but i think you should just enjoy your kelly as it is and not wrap the handles. i think it looks way too fussy and precious and takes a lot away from the bag. but that's just my take on it and i know a lot of people like the look.


^ITA. I even hesitant putting my cadenas on (love them, buy them and look at them =). Kellys do look too precious with those twillies on. Looking at the vintage photos of The Divas with their kellys you'll never see them with any kind of condiment. 
But I do admire your creativeness and patience, tpf Ladies


----------



## fatefullotus

*Ms Piggy*, I totally missed out on your Hermes errrrr  flower plucking!  

She's beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## gem

Seton, as I click on page 5, i was half calling out your name as scarf expert to name the Legend kUna Peuple De panama..... Yes, it makes me yearn for it right away!

Thanks for the information.

Rose, that black twilly is so beautiful...it has 24 FSH spelled out on the length of the twilly, right?


----------



## gem

Guccigal, thanks for starting this thread.

It provides many options on the colour combinations!

All about bags - your collection is TDF!!! love every one and the way you selected/match the twilly.


----------



## Julide

ILML and Rose: Your bags with twillys are beautiful!
Is there any other H bag that you would put a twilly on? We have seen Lindy, Kelly and Birkin, I was just wondering:wondering


----------



## Rose

Thank you ladies, *gem* it says 24 Fbg France on one side and 24Fbg Paris on the other.


----------



## seton

gem said:


> Seton, as I click on page 5, i was half calling out your name as scarf expert to name the Legend kUna Peuple De panama..... Yes, it makes me yearn for it right away!
> 
> Thanks for the information.



LOL. Glad to be of help. 

I dont have any matching twillys. Oh well. . . .


----------



## Julide

ILML Thanks so much for trying it on another bag! Your so sweet
Transcendent that twillly looks great on your kelly!


----------



## all about bags

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *sputnik* 

 
_i will be the lone voice of dissent here i guess but i think you should just enjoy your kelly as it is and not wrap the handles. i think it looks way too fussy and precious and takes a lot away from the bag. but that's just my take on it and i know a lot of people like the look._





Aminamina said:


> ^ITA. I even hesitant putting my cadenas on (love them, buy them and look at them =). Kellys do look too precious with those twillies on. Looking at the vintage photos of The Divas with their kellys you'll never see them with any kind of condiment.
> But I do admire your creativeness and patience, tpf Ladies



I felt that way initially.  Didn't even want to put the cadenas too.  However, when I made a concession and put them on lighter colored bags and croc handles, I started liking the look very much.....

I have started putting twillys on all my kelly handles except for the box ones for protection.  I actually don't use the strap but use kellys as handbags.  I have also tied twillys on my birkins (not on the handles) and for my lindys, I have used it on my parchemin and croc.  I rarely even use the lock that comes with the bags anymore...

My local store liked what I did to my lindy that they took a photo of it!!!


----------



## mskellybag

here's my twilly & kelly handle:


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

mskellybag,  WOW!! That's a beautiful bag/twilly combo!


----------



## ms piggy

mskellybag said:


> here's my twilly & kelly handle:


 
Such a gorgeous Kelly! Could we have the specs please?


----------



## seton

Oh my, *MsKB*! I love how tight you tied the twilly to the handle, very steamline. G-g-g-gorgeous!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

Here are my KenC Twillies on my Vert Olive Birkin!


----------



## robee

Beautiful! We r kenc cousins


----------



## seton

cayenne-pepper said:


> Here are my KenC Twillies on my Vert Olive Birkin!



Gorgeous! Thanks for reviving this thread! 

Does anyone else have trouble wrapping the twillys tight enough that they stay on the handle? By the end of the day, 80% of the time, it becomes loose on me.


----------



## X0X0

Beautiful eye-candy. Love how twillies accent Kellys so well.


----------



## doreenjoy

Bumping an old thread in the hope of seeing more pics!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Twillys and Birkin Handles!


----------



## lvpiggy

bolduc invisible & les plumes twillies on ficelle lizard 25cm baby B (^(oo)^)


----------



## lizlee316

i posted these in another thread...but please let me share again~  

my gold 35 b with tohu bohu twillies






and 35 kelly and 34 gold lindy with twillies on handles~


----------



## LarissaHK

Here are mine





...




...




...


----------



## LarissaHK

...




...


----------



## lvpiggy

what beautiful colour coordination in these combos! 



LarissaHK said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LarissaHK

lvpiggy said:


> what beautiful colour coordination in these combos!


 thank you *lvpiggy*


----------



## Bag-terfly

I guess it depends on my mood.  Constrasting Twillys are nice too, but I would much prefer to match it up with my bags or at least to blend in somehow.


----------



## trisha.viceo

Here's my kelly w/ my new Tohu Bohu Orange twilly


----------



## lala28

trisha.viceo said:


> Here's my kelly w/ my new Tohu Bohu Orange twilly


Oh that looks so sharp!


----------



## loves

either a twilly that blends with the bag 
or to pick up color from the day's outfit


----------



## lily25

OMG the notorious Dip Dye twillies!!! I thought they were an urban legend!!! Fantastic!


----------



## tillie46

trisha.viceo said:


> Here's my kelly w/ my new Tohu Bohu Orange twilly



*This is so elegant!!*


----------



## tillie46

LarissaHK said:


> Here are mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LarissaHK said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Larissa.......I had to..bump up your pictures......beautiful twillies and bags!!*


----------



## tillie46

*Here's my one and only Twilly on my 32cm Potiron CDC Kelly.....*


----------



## tillie46

*The SA at Hermes put this Twilly on my bag, and now that I see a comparison, I don't think it's a very good job...*


----------



## tillie46

*I tied the Twilly on the bag like this, just to see the pattern in it!  I wouldn't wear it this way.....too much hanging! *


----------



## lvpiggy

reposting from the other twilly thread (^(oo)^)

jeu des omnibus twilly on matte graphite 26cm lindy


----------



## Winterbaby

I just had to resurrect this thread - would love to see more pics of twilly's on handles please!!! 
I need twilly ideas for a my new black kelly!!


----------



## peekaboo1

*lvpiggy* - wow, I'd never even thought to put the twilly on the long handle of the lindy. yours looks lovely!


----------



## Everlong

tres kelly twilly. i spent 30 minutes trying to wrap the handle so that the gold on the twilly would glimpse out and it would be even throughout the handle. phewww!


----------



## tillie46

*Everlong.....* It was time well spent, b/c it looks perfect!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Elina0408

Lovely pics!! I really need some twillys for my Kelly!!


----------



## nattie1020

I myself prefer a pop of color


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Im yet to learn how to tie the twilly in a perfect manner....ooooooh why I did I drop by here...I dont think twilly is a good addiction for me...eeeeep!!


----------



## Langlang1001

my twilly with my boxcalf Kelly 32


----------



## Champers21

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1272730&d=1292332516

My twilly with my white Birkin


----------



## freshie2096

HELP please!!
I've got Hermes bag recently and twillys, I just can not figure it out how to tie the knots after I've wrapped the handles, can anyone please help?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sparklelisab

I like a puffy handle and use scarves as twillies!  If you tie one knot at one end first, then get to the other end, you just tuck the end of the scarf through the last wrap and pull tight. If it loosens up, just pull.  I hope this helps.


----------



## freshie2096

sparklelisab said:


> I like a puffy handle and use scarves as twillies!  If you tie one knot at one end first, then get to the other end, you just tuck the end of the scarf through the last wrap and pull tight. If it loosens up, just pull.  I hope this helps.



Thank you so much, sparklelisab!!! It's really nice of you to reply back of old thread. Much appreciated!
I really like your puffy handle looks, I gonna give a try of mine.


----------



## coleigh

sparklelisab said:


> I like a puffy handle and use scarves as twillies!  If you tie one knot at one end first, then get to the other end, you just tuck the end of the scarf through the last wrap and pull tight. If it loosens up, just pull.  I hope this helps.


 
I love the scarves that are wrapped on your Birkin.  The colors are perfect with your bag.  I have this brand of scarves for wrapping my Birkin, too.


----------



## LenaLenaLena

Okay, this might sound silly, but I have been wondering for ages, so perfect thread, thanks: WHY do you put a Twilly on your handle? Is it for the look or is there a practical side of the story!?!?!?
Never would have thought of it myself...but loads of people seem to be doing it, so it´s been intrigueing me. Thanks!


----------



## sparklelisab

LenaLenaLena said:


> Okay, this might sound silly, but I have been wondering for ages, so perfect thread, thanks: WHY do you put a Twilly on your handle? Is it for the look or is there a practical side of the story!?!?!?
> Never would have thought of it myself...but loads of people seem to be doing it, so it´s been intrigueing me. Thanks!


 
From what I have been told by my sa, women living in humid climate (Hawaii I think)started wrapping theirbag  handles to protect them from oily,  sweaty hands.  Once it took off as a sheer decorative trend to boot, twillies are harder to find since so many B wearers buy two.  It is cool to use two different but compatible twillies also.... So much to know....


----------



## Mindi B

LenaLenaLena said:


> Okay, this might sound silly, but I have been wondering for ages, so perfect thread, thanks: WHY do you put a Twilly on your handle? Is it for the look or is there a practical side of the story!?!?!?
> Never would have thought of it myself...but loads of people seem to be doing it, so it´s been intrigueing me. Thanks!



Especially with lighter colors, perspiration, dirt, and oils from one's hands can darken/discolor the handles over time, so wrapping them is a way to preserve them.


----------



## glamourbag

Oh - I never knew this thread existed!  I LOVE twillys on H bags!!!! I can think right away of three reasons I always wrap my handles...1) They make the bag look "extra feminine" when added to the handle(s), 2) They can give a little "boost" of color to a neutral bag (and if you have a large assortment of different twillys, help to match your outfit and bag), and 3) They help preserve the condition of your handles!!! What more can you ask for??? They are darling!


----------



## Love Of My Life

loved the look of them....


----------



## Davydlo

Beautiful ladies!


----------



## bagladyseattle

LenaLenaLena said:


> Okay, this might sound silly, but I have been wondering for ages, so perfect thread, thanks: WHY do you put a Twilly on your handle? Is it for the look or is there a practical side of the story!?!?!?
> Never would have thought of it myself...but loads of people seem to be doing it, so it´s been intrigueing me. Thanks!



Lena
I wrapped my twilly on my Kelly to preserve the handle and prevent damage.
Here is my quick blog post and video on how to wrap.

http://sassyme.org/2011/10/hermes-twilly-demo/

http://vimeo.com/29942716


----------



## bagladyseattle

Opps!  Have not post video on tpf for awhile.  Here it goes


----------



## freshie2096

bagladyseattle said:


> Opps!  Have not post video on tpf for awhile.  Here it goes




Very helpful for the newbies like me, thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Another way to tie the twillies is to start in the middle of the handle (putting the tag on the back of the twilly in the center, face down) so that the length will be even on both sides. That's how I was taught by an SA. I have been doing with with my etoupe B, but I must say that I need to redo the twillies at least once a week. OTOH, I see that the twillies do get dirty, so I'm glad my handles are protected!


----------



## Baggieslicious

Took me ages to get this look...


----------



## LenaLenaLena

sparklelisab said:


> From what I have been told by my sa, women living in humid climate (Hawaii I think)started wrapping theirbag  handles to protect them from oily,  sweaty hands.  Once it took off as a sheer decorative trend to boot, twillies are harder to find since so many B wearers buy two.  It is cool to use two different but compatible twillies also.... So much to know....


 


Mindi B said:


> Especially with lighter colors, perspiration, dirt, and oils from one's hands can darken/discolor the handles over time, so wrapping them is a way to preserve them.


 


glamourbag said:


> Oh - I never knew this thread existed!  I LOVE twillys on H bags!!!! I can think right away of three reasons I always wrap my handles...1) They make the bag look "extra feminine" when added to the handle(s), 2) They can give a little "boost" of color to a neutral bag (and if you have a large assortment of different twillys, help to match your outfit and bag), and 3) They help preserve the condition of your handles!!! What more can you ask for??? They are darling!


 


hotshot said:


> loved the look of them....


 


bagladyseattle said:


> Lena
> I wrapped my twilly on my Kelly to preserve the handle and prevent damage.
> Here is my quick blog post and video on how to wrap.
> 
> http://sassyme.org/2011/10/hermes-twilly-demo/
> 
> http://vimeo.com/29942716


 


BBC said:


> Another way to tie the twillies is to start in the middle of the handle (putting the tag on the back of the twilly in the center, face down) so that the length will be even on both sides. That's how I was taught by an SA. I have been doing with with my etoupe B, but I must say that I need to redo the twillies at least once a week. OTOH, I see that the twillies do get dirty, so I'm glad my handles are protected!


 


Baggieslicious said:


> Took me ages to get this look...


 
WOW! Thanks everyone for all the ideas/infos. Maybe I will just try and see how I like it. I live in continental weather, so sweat and dirt hasn´t been an issue for me so far.
Until now I always used my Twillies as "chockers" around the neck.


----------



## bagladyseattle

BBC said:


> Another way to tie the twillies is to start in the middle of the handle (putting the tag on the back of the twilly in the center, face down) so that the length will be even on both sides. That's how I was taught by an SA. I have been doing with with my etoupe B, but I must say that I need to redo the twillies at least once a week. OTOH, I see that the twillies do get dirty, so I'm glad my handles are protected!



Good method.  Thanks for sharing your idea.  Learning new everyday  Since I want to edit my video, I may perhaps try your method too.  Thanks again!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Baggieslicious said:


> Took me ages to get this look...



That a unique way to wrap and tie that Twilly.  It's awesome.  I gotta to practice now.


----------



## Princess.V

What color should I get for my Kelly 32 in black togo with gold hardware? Would it be very striking if I choose orange twilly?


----------



## blingbaby

BBC said:


> Another way to tie the twillies is to start in the middle of the handle (putting the tag on the back of the twilly in the center, face down) so that the length will be even on both sides. That's how I was taught by an SA. I have been doing with with my etoupe B, but I must say that I need to redo the twillies at least once a week. OTOH, I see that the twillies do get dirty, so I'm glad my handles are protected!



This is a really good idea.  I will try it.  I must admit I am frustrated as my twillies only seem to last for a couple of uses before I have to re-do them.  I think there was a thread from MaiTai or Docride that suggested putting self-sticking bandages under the twilly.  Has anyone tried this ?  I am a little worried there could be some stickiness left on the bag ?


----------



## sparklelisab

blingbaby said:


> This is a really good idea. I will try it. I must admit I am frustrated as my twillies only seem to last for a couple of uses before I have to re-do them. I think there was a thread from MaiTai or Docride that suggested putting self-sticking bandages under the twilly. Has anyone tried this ? I am a little worried there could be some stickiness left on the bag ?


 
I followed Docride's suggestions about using the medical gauze under the twilly or scarf and it works well and does not leave any residue. I have had scarves wrapped around my B handles for over a month and took a look to make sure all was well.  Perfect. No problems.  With the gauze, they don't even slip.  It is so much fun accessorizing a bag.  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## sparklelisab

Princess.V said:


> What color should I get for my Kelly 32 in black togo with gold hardware? Would it be very striking if I choose orange twilly?


 
I think any color would be stunning on your Kelly.  A solid color, like an orange, would be fabulous. I personally love the multi-colored twilly or scarf. Maybe, a black, camel and white twilly/scarf, or really vibrant combination of bright pink and gold??  I don't think you can go wrong on a black Kelly.  Good luck!


----------



## Princess.V

sparklelisab said:


> I think any color would be stunning on your Kelly.  A solid color, like an orange, would be fabulous. I personally love the multi-colored twilly or scarf. Maybe, a black, camel and white twilly/scarf, or really vibrant combination of bright pink and gold??  I don't think you can go wrong on a black Kelly.  Good luck!



Thanks for the suggestion... Gonna browse colorful twilly.. I have a feeling that my Kelly somehow would be very "fun looking" with colorful twilly..


----------



## pinkbunny21

Baggieslicious said:


> Took me ages to get this look...



Does anyone know how to tie this look? Is it one twilly or two? So confused on how to do it..


----------



## mummy.carol

My 1st time posting pics... Not twilly though...
I cudnt find any nice twilly for my lindy, so i tried this...


----------



## Keekeee

mummy.carol said:
			
		

> My 1st time posting pics... Not twilly though...
> I cudnt find any nice twilly for my lindy, so i tried this...



Haha.. Nice! So creative! I did that once when my store run out of twilly and sooo want to get a brown twilly..
You tied it up very neat!


----------



## mummy.carol

Keekeee said:


> Haha.. Nice! So creative! I did that once when my store run out of twilly and sooo want to get a brown twilly..
> You tied it up very neat!


Thanks keekeee for ur compliments. I actually tied both handles but cudnt upload another pic of it. That will be my 'twilly' for this lindy till I can get a nice pair of twillies.


----------



## Iwantaspybag

sparklelisab said:


> I like a puffy handle and use scarves as twillies!



This is awesome.  I love it.


----------



## cookie888

Does anyone use their twillys for other bags? I just bought a taupe Celine bag and wondered if it would be tacky.....
I'm thinking it might look odd so wondering if anyone had an action shots


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

bagladyseattle said:


> Opps!  Have not post video on tpf for awhile.  Here it goes




I know this is from last year, but I just viewed this today. Thank you, *bagladyseattle*. Between your video and *DR's* tip of first using medical gauze, those tutorials have been very helpful.


----------



## LovestheLouis

Please PLESE!!!! Somone show me how to do these, Its so cold here the leather handels hurt my hands when the bag get too heavy!!!! and I have a Birkin 40cm so thats a heavy bag even when empty, plus I tend to fill them up. LoL


----------



## joelynkzh

Hi, everytime I pack my birkin/Kelly into their boxes, I leave the twillies tied onto their handles as I find it troublesome to have to tie it all the time. Hence, I wanna ask, is it ok to leave the twillies on? Have anyone had any problems with dye transfer or any problem at all? I want to make sure it's alright


----------



## glamourbag

I am sure it is ok to leave them on...I ALWAYS remove them...yes it is such a pain and time consuming but I am anal hahaha. That goes to say, however, that you did not get the twillys wet, how long of a time period you keep them on and that the bag is black or very dark leather. I dont know that I would test it with, say, a white bag....


----------



## IFFAH

glamourbag is right. It's ok to leave them on. 

Once in a while within a month or 2, try to remove the twillies. Store in a humid condition and it'd be fine. Do not left it for an entire year though. It's good to remove the twillies to let the handles leather breath. If kept for a long term period of time, the twillies will be wrinkled and color transfer may be formed. Plus, twillies as well as any fabric absorb moisture, sweat from our hands, germs, etc.


----------



## lichiave

joelynkzh said:


> Hi, everytime I pack my birkin/Kelly into their boxes, I leave the twillies tied onto their handles as I find it troublesome to have to tie it all the time. Hence, I wanna ask, is it ok to leave the twillies on? Have anyone had any problems with dye transfer or any problem at all? I want to make sure it's alright



We live in the same humid country and I can assure you that unless you get your Twillies wet while they're on your H bag handle, the colour won't transfer. I've put my dark blue twillies on my Etoupe 35 before, it's been about 1.5 years now and no colour transfer (I do remove them every 6 months to get them dry-cleaned). 

A girlfriend has a Rose Dragee Kelly and she has a plum Twilly on it. Last I knew of it, it hasn't rubbed off either and she's never taken that Twilly off (I think!). 

I would be more worried about my dark jeans rubbing off on my Etoupe than anything!


----------



## JeanGranger

Does anyone use different twilly from each handles?


----------



## thyme

Mai1981 said:


> Does anyone use different twilly from each handles?



yes!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Kelly_Birkin said:


> I know this is from last year, but I just viewed this today. Thank you, *bagladyseattle*. Between your video and *DR's* tip of first using medical gauze, those tutorials have been very helpful.




You're welcome!  I just stumble into this thread.


----------



## sparklelisab

Mai1981 said:


> Does anyone use different twilly from each handles?


 
How funny you should ask.  I only own two different twillies and here is how I am using them:


----------



## JeanGranger

Thanks ladies. Different twilly are nice. Maybe I have to find similar colorway


----------



## iadorehermes

sparklelisab, i love your bag-i have a special place in my heart for orange- and you have perfectly matched two different twillys, kudos to you. i'm not that talented, it's like those people that can look great wearing two different patterned pieces- i just look like an escaped schizophrenic patient that possibly remembered to brush her hair (that's on a good day-lol)


----------



## springbaby

sparklelisab said:


> How funny you should ask.  I only own two different twillies and here is how I am using them:



Love the twillies you chose! Very nice combo


----------



## docride

LovestheLouis said:


> Please PLESE!!!! Somone show me how to do these, Its so cold here the leather handels hurt my hands when the bag get too heavy!!!! and I have a Birkin 40cm so thats a heavy bag even when empty, plus I tend to fill them up. LoL


 

Here's a thread that might help...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Handy Dandy Tip Make Your Birkin feel lighter


----------



## Kimora

Love this thread...thanks all...


----------



## EOei

My Hermes Collection


----------



## bagidiotic

EOei said:
			
		

> My Hermes Collection



Hey miss cutie is doll up


----------



## legseleven

cookie888 said:


> Does anyone use their twillys for other bags? I just bought a taupe Celine bag and wondered if it would be tacky.....
> I'm thinking it might look odd so wondering if anyone had an action shots



I would like to know this too...


----------



## bagladyseattle

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> I know this is really off topic, but I think your Kelly is the video on Youtube that  teaches us how to tie a twilly right?!?!?! (BTW, great video, very informative), but I was wondering if you could do a review on the Kelly, as I am trying to do some research on the bag before I get one (tried looking for one on vacation, and well it is like trying to find a Oompa Loompa, I bet it will be easier to find one of them, before I get a Kelly from H)... And really I have tried finding reviews on the bag, but all I see is sellers from replica sites displaying them, and well no review, literally... So I am wondering, can you PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do a review on your Kelly?? I would really appreciate it!! TIA
> 
> ps. Your vid also helped me tie bandeaus on my Speedy handles!! Great work!!



Thank you for checking out my video and your kind compliments.
My Kelly that featured in the video is sz 35cm in Sellier Box Calf.  I recently bought Birkin 35cm so  rehomed that Kelly to a new owner.  I also have Kelly 28cm Sellier in Chaminox leather.  
Which size of the Kelly are you consider buying?  Will you be getting in Sellier or Retourne?  What leather? How tall are you? Your intent  of the Kelly for day or evening?


----------



## aiki1629

I love this thread.....


----------



## Nolia

This may sound like a silly question, but for those of you who do NOT leave your twilly tails hanging, how do you get the ends so neat?  Are you knotting them and tucking in the tail? Or some other way?


----------



## ABlovesH

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned that in addition to protecting the handles, Twillys make the handles feel much cooler & more comfortable in hot weather. Plus they make dark leather bags look more appropriate for warm weather use.


----------



## Beg4Bags

Gris Perle Birkin & Orange/Juane Twilly


----------



## Beg4Bags

ABlovesH said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned that in addition to protecting the handles, Twillys make the handles feel much cooler & more comfortable in hot weather. Plus they make dark leather bags look more appropriate for warm weather use.




Agreed!


----------



## chanelchic2002

Beg4Bags said:


> View attachment 2361967
> 
> Gris Perle Birkin & Orange/Juane Twilly


 
I love how the twilly looks on the Gris Perle!


----------



## Beg4Bags

chanelchic2002 said:


> I love how the twilly looks on the Gris Perle!




It's my first attempt ever! Hopefully I will get better


----------



## babyboss

I luv twillies so much^_^  I think they make the bags more unique and I definitely prefer twillies to match or blend in with the bags.


----------



## hsiaomee

babyboss said:


> View attachment 2364271
> 
> 
> View attachment 2364272
> 
> 
> View attachment 2364273
> 
> 
> View attachment 2364274
> 
> 
> I luv twillies so much^_^  I think they make the bags more unique and I definitely prefer twillies to match or blend in with the bags.



You have a great candy collection. I'm green with envy!


----------



## dianahuang

Twilly on my GP


----------



## Anfang

seton said:


> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/hermes/hermes-clubhouse/2386004d1383442243-ode-to-the-twilly-1202.jpg
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/hermes/hermes-clubhouse/2386011d1383442546-ode-to-the-twilly-tohu-twilly.jpg


Oh *seton* !!!! Love your Plume!


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

I never get tired of seeing all the great twilly's and how they look on the bags. Here's mine.


----------



## lipeach21




----------



## GenieBottle26

I love twillies on my Kelly but have stopped using them as much on my B's! Maybe I think the neutral gold K needs some color! Twilly is L'arbre de vie.


----------



## GenieBottle26

Here she is again showing off her new "Bouclerie" twilly.


----------



## Fabfashion

lipeach21 said:


> View attachment 2569499


Now that I'm catching up on this thread (especially Docride's thread on how it helps to make B feel lighter), I need to get me some twillies. 

@lipeach21, I would never have thought of tying twillies to my Lindy. Yours look fab (and love the colors too!). Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## ldldb

this thread is so helpful!! here is my attempt at protecting the handles on my birdie:


----------



## Serva1

Your birdie looks absolutely fabulous and the twilly blends in nicely


----------



## lovely64

GenieBottle26 said:


> Here she is again showing off her new "Bouclerie" twilly.
> 
> View attachment 2569785



Love this twilly!


----------



## Anfang

ldldb said:


> this thread is so helpful!! here is my attempt at protecting the handles on my birdie:


Thud! This Birdie!  And your twillies are a perfect match! Hands down!


----------



## Couture Coco

Oh I LOVE this thread - such beautiful inspiration and combinations! Here's my effort - thanks for letting me share


----------



## ldldb

Serva1 said:


> Your birdie looks absolutely fabulous and the twilly blends in nicely





Anfang said:


> Thud! This Birdie!  And your twillies are a perfect match! Hands down!



Thanks Serva and Anfang! took me a while to find a subtle enough print as i was hoping to blend the twillys into the bag instead of having them take all the attention away from the birdie !


----------



## Anfang

ldldb said:


> Thanks Serva and Anfang! took me a while to find a subtle enough print as i was hoping to blend the twillys into the bag instead of having them take all the attention away from the birdie !


And you did it!


----------



## BagFan4ever

Whenever i feel a need for some Hermes love and yet i know DH would kill me if i get myself a new bag, twillies are my "itch-scratcher". Here are some of mine


----------



## ldldb

BagFan4ever said:


> Whenever i feel a need for some Hermes love and yet i know DH would kill me if i get myself a new bag, twillies are my "itch-scratcher". Here are some of mine
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597522
> 
> View attachment 2597523
> View attachment 2597524
> View attachment 2597525
> View attachment 2597526
> View attachment 2597527
> 
> View attachment 2597528
> View attachment 2597529
> View attachment 2597530



very cool how you braided the scarf for your jypsiere. which size scarf did you use for that? tia!


----------



## BagFan4ever

ldldb said:


> very cool how you braided the scarf for your jypsiere. which size scarf did you use for that? tia!




Its a maxi twilly


----------



## ldldb

BagFan4ever said:


> Its a maxi twilly



ty! it is just fab. i'll have to give it a try


----------



## Suncatcher

ldldb said:


> this thread is so helpful!! here is my attempt at protecting the handles on my birdie:


OMG - stunning!


----------



## sookilala

I've been trying for the longest time to tie my twilly wrapped around the handle ending with a bow but just can't get it right. Will anyone be so kind as to post how it's done? Thanks! =)


----------



## gummy531

Finally found a twilly I like that matches my bag, but there was only one &#128542;


----------



## jclaybo

sookilala said:


> I've been trying for the longest time to tie my twilly wrapped around the handle ending with a bow but just can't get it right. Will anyone be so kind as to post how it's done? Thanks! =)


page 9 of this thread HTH
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/the-twilly-and-hermes-handles-202375-9.html


----------



## sookilala

jclaybo said:


> page 9 of this thread HTH
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/the-twilly-and-hermes-handles-202375-9.html


There are pictures of the bag with the bow on 1 side of the bag but not how it's done. Any idea if it's done with 1 or 2 twilly? From the looks of it, seems to be 1.


----------



## elliesaurus

sookilala said:


> There are pictures of the bag with the bow on 1 side of the bag but not how it's done. Any idea if it's done with 1 or 2 twilly? From the looks of it, seems to be 1.



I haven't tried this but you could try following a bow tie tutorial to get the bow shape.


----------



## VanessaSo

gummy531 said:


> View attachment 2600131
> 
> 
> Finally found a twilly I like that matches my bag, but there was only one &#128542;


Gummy531 , this is just stunning


----------



## Tiphaine

gummy531 said:


> View attachment 2600131
> 
> 
> Finally found a twilly I like that matches my bag, but there was only one &#128542;


It looks beautiful!


----------



## Tiphaine

BagFan4ever said:


> Whenever i feel a need for some Hermes love and yet i know DH would kill me if i get myself a new bag, twillies are my "itch-scratcher". Here are some of mine
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597522
> 
> View attachment 2597523
> View attachment 2597524
> View attachment 2597525
> View attachment 2597526
> View attachment 2597527
> 
> View attachment 2597528
> View attachment 2597529
> View attachment 2597530


Your pictures make me happy!

So much beauty


----------



## bagaholic92

I've been trying to tie the twilly and here it goes..


----------



## Tiphaine

bagaholic92 said:


> I've been trying to tie the twilly and here it goes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601933




Perfect! Really cute with a bow


----------



## Love Of My Life

cute!!


----------



## SugarMama

Also tied with a side bow.


----------



## Tiphaine

artisan said:


> my gold 35 B with 2 Twillys on both handles




I'm in love 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sookilala

Tiphaine said:


> Perfect! Really cute with a bow


That's so pretty!


----------



## mygoodies

gummy531 said:


> View attachment 2600131
> 
> 
> Finally found a twilly I like that matches my bag, but there was only one &#128542;




GORGEOUSSSS blue B u have there!! And I think this color will go with every Twilly out there!


----------



## mygoodies

SugarMama said:


> Also tied with a side bow.




Looooove the side bow! Totally CUTE!!


----------



## mygoodies

This thread will KILL my H funds   
I've been ignoring my "Twilly itch" so I think I better ignore this thread too before I go mental on them 

You all have done such a GREAT job, they all look DIVINE!!!


----------



## bagaholic92

My miss RJ with its bow twilly!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## sookilala

elliesaurus said:


> I haven't tried this but you could try following a bow tie tutorial to get the bow shape.


Thanks! Silly me. I should have thought of that.


----------



## elliesaurus

sookilala said:


> Thanks! Silly me. I should have thought of that.



That's what the forum's for!  Please post photos when you're done!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Great twilly on all those birkins bags


----------



## g.spongyme

bagaholic92 said:


> I've been trying to tie the twilly and here it goes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601933




Hi, what color is ur lindy ? 
The twilly looks fantastic with the bag. I have a flamigo lindy but hasn't find any suitable twilly yet


----------



## Tiphaine

bagaholic92 said:


> My miss RJ with its bow twilly!&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2605576
> View attachment 2605577





There's too much love in this picture! All of it is just so ... Lovely  what colour is your Birkin? I love contrast stitching and I didn't realise there was a red colour that featured it.




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Darma

ldldb said:


> this thread is so helpful!! here is my attempt at protecting the handles on my birdie:


 
Larkie, do you mind to let me know where you got these lovely pok dots twillies?  Thanks.


----------



## ldldb

Darma said:


> Larkie, do you mind to let me know where you got these lovely pok dots twillies?  Thanks.




those twillies are actually made by Coach! i couldn't find any h twillies that were "quiet" enough for the bird and came across these online. the only thing is they are a little short so it took some time to wrap and re-wrap to make the length fit!


----------



## Chrissy Baby

bagaholic92 said:


> My miss RJ with its bow twilly!&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2605576
> View attachment 2605577


Beautiful B and lovely matching twilly. I love it.


----------



## bagaholic92

g.spongyme said:


> Hi, what color is ur lindy ?
> The twilly looks fantastic with the bag. I have a flamigo lindy but hasn't find any suitable twilly yet




Hi, my lindy color is rose the&#128513;


----------



## bagaholic92

Tiphaine said:


> There's too much love in this picture! All of it is just so ... Lovely  what colour is your Birkin? I love contrast stitching and I didn't realise there was a red colour that featured it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Hi, my birkin is the candy rose jaipur! Thanks for your compliments&#128513;


----------



## BirkinLover77

Love all the beautiful twilly on Bags. I am starting to feel Summer is just around the color. LOL


----------



## Tiphaine

bagaholic92 said:


> Hi, my birkin is the candy rose jaipur! Thanks for your compliments&#128513;




Wonderful. Thanks for sharing! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## meowmeow94

I love this thread! The twillys are so adorable on all of the bag, ladies!


----------



## Allee

My new twillies  they match perfectly.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Allee said:


> View attachment 2612780
> 
> My new twillies  they match perfectly.


OMG, I absolutely LOVE these twillies with your adorable B, Allee!!!


----------



## foxyqt

bagaholic92 said:


> My miss RJ with its bow twilly!&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2605576
> View attachment 2605577


 
This is SUPER CUTE!  I want to learn how to do that bow!


----------



## mygoodies

Allee said:


> View attachment 2612780
> 
> My new twillies  they match perfectly.




STUNNING arm candy u have there. Perfectly matched!


----------



## Fabfashion

BagFan4ever said:


> Its a maxi twilly


BagFan4ever, I love your collection! Is it just 1 maxi twilly for the Jypsiere handle and how do you tie the ends off? I'm thinking of getting a Jypsiere but would prefer to use it as a shoulder bag and I really like what you did here.


----------



## g.spongyme

Allee said:


> View attachment 2612780
> 
> My new twillies  they match perfectly.




Perfect match &#128525;


----------



## BirkinLover77

Stunning and perfect match Twilly Ms Allee.


----------



## AnnieDeng

Allee said:


> View attachment 2612780
> 
> My new twillies  they match perfectly.



Love that color combinations


----------



## madisonmamaw

does anyone has access to the original play-by-play pictures on the third page?
or am i the only one who cant see them?


----------



## very_ki

Allee said:


> View attachment 2612780
> 
> My new twillies  they match perfectly.




the twillies match your B perfectly!!


----------



## Juicy

Does anyone have any tips when it comes to wrapping? I have twillys on my GP but they constantly come loose and slip up the handles -every day I have to retie them! Tips greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## elliesaurus

Juicy said:


> Does anyone have any tips when it comes to wrapping? I have twillys on my GP but they constantly come loose and slip up the handles -every day I have to retie them! Tips greatly appreciated! Thanks!



There was a recommendation a few pages back about using medical gauze. I've never tried it myself but it sounds like it works for other TPFers:



sparklelisab said:


> I followed Docride's suggestions about using the medical gauze under the twilly or scarf and it works well and does not leave any residue. I have had scarves wrapped around my B handles for over a month and took a look to make sure all was well.  Perfect. No problems.  With the gauze, they don't even slip.  It is so much fun accessorizing a bag.  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## boo1689

Juicy said:


> Does anyone have any tips when it comes to wrapping? I have twillys on my GP but they constantly come loose and slip up the handles -every day I have to retie them! Tips greatly appreciated! Thanks!


you just have to pull them REALLY tight as you wrap them around the handles.  and tighten the knot at each end throughout the day just by pulling the ends~  mine stays put and neat this way. hope this helps~


----------



## Fabfashion

elliesaurus said:


> There was a recommendation a few pages back about using medical gauze. I've never tried it myself but it sounds like it works for other TPFers:


 


boo1689 said:


> you just have to pull them REALLY tight as you wrap them around the handles. and tighten the knot at each end throughout the day just by pulling the ends~ mine stays put and neat this way. hope this helps~


 
This is so timely! I just used the twillies for the first time on my chamonix Drag bag today. After walking around for about an hour during lunch, the twillies runched up. This didn't happen when I carried my clemence lindy (my SA helped me wrap the handles). I think chamonix is such a smooth and slippery leather (my first smooth leather bag) and the silky fabric just slipped. I'll try wrapping with medical gauze and see if that helps.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Allee said:


> View attachment 2612780
> 
> My new twillies  they match perfectly.



I just gasped out loud. This is soooooo pretty!!!!!


----------



## Juicy

Amazing!! Thank you everyone for your advice!! I will definitely get the gauze and give that a go!


----------



## bagaholic92

Matchy twilly & monster bug on my kelly
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bagaholic92

Another matching twillies for my new B30 in blue electric&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## OnlyloveH

bagaholic92 said:


> Another matching twillies for my new B30 in blue electric&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;
> View attachment 2714132
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




This is stunning &#128077;


----------



## OnlyloveH

Kitty with red twilly on my K25 &#127926;


----------



## elliesaurus

OnlyloveH said:


> Kitty with red twilly on my K25 &#127926;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724808



This is so cute!


----------



## Blue Rain

OnlyloveH said:


> Kitty with red twilly on my K25 &#127926;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724808



Lovely accessoried. What color is your k?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

OnlyloveH said:


> Kitty with red twilly on my K25 &#127926;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724808



I love the red over Etoupe !  Cute Kitty charm.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Allee said:


> View attachment 2612780
> 
> My new twillies  they match perfectly.



Stunning !!


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> This is so timely! I just used the twillies for the first time on my chamonix Drag bag today. After walking around for about an hour during lunch, the twillies runched up. This didn't happen when I carried my clemence lindy (my SA helped me wrap the handles). I think chamonix is such a smooth and slippery leather (my first smooth leather bag) and the silky fabric just slipped. I'll try wrapping with medical gauze and see if that helps.


I find that twillies don't stay on my ever colour Lindy unlike my clemence Kelly or my Togo Birkins. I have given up on twillies on my Lindy!


----------



## Sickgrl13

MrsJDS said:


> I find that twillies don't stay on my ever colour Lindy unlike my clemence Kelly or my Togo Birkins. I have given up on twillies on my Lindy!


I have the same problem with my Evercolor L.  I think whenever I slide the shoulder strap around on the handles, it pulls and loosens the twillies.

I am going to see if the Vetwrap that Docride mentioned helps.  If not, my L will have to remain naked.


----------



## OnlyloveH

Blue Rain said:


> Lovely accessoried. What color is your k?




Hi it is Etain &#128516;


----------



## Anchanel79

Bright up my Monday. I have to learn how to tight the twilly better.


----------



## Blue Rain

Anchanel79 said:


> Bright up my Monday. I have to learn how to tight the twilly better.



I don't know about that. I hope this is not the finished product of your attempt. Ha..ha..ha... Just kidding. BTW, nice selection the Twilly. It just has the right amount of orange to match the color of the K and still gives a blue pop. My kind of combination. I'm considering this exact Twilly for my gold B too.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Anchanel79 said:


> Bright up my Monday. I have to learn how to tight the twilly better.


Not so bad though. So unique style LOL. Thank you for sharing


----------



## CocoSoCo

OK I know this is an odd question, but has anyone used a Hermes tie as a twilly?  I'd be curious to see if it would work or not.  Thoughts? Anyone?


----------



## Perplexed

sometimes I try to match...other times I choose a color that pops. I'll post a pic of double twillies tomorrow


----------



## marbella8

Perplexed said:


> sometimes I try to match...other times I choose a color that pops. I'll post a pic of double twillies tomorrow


Very pretty. What color is the bag itself? Stunning!


----------



## Perplexed

marbella8 said:


> Very pretty. What color is the bag itself? Stunning!



i believe this is a blue poan. purchased in 2008 and still looks great


----------



## Serva1

New twillies (and belt) for my B35 etoupe.


----------



## foxyqt

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2751413
> 
> New twillies (and belt) for my B35 etoupe.


 
that twilly is the perfect match for etoupe!! gorgeous!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you fozygt , yes it was the best I found but hoping to find a less graphic version in Paris. I need more twillies for my bags...


----------



## hopiko

Perplexed said:


> i believe this is a blue poan. purchased in 2008 and still looks great



We are bag twins!  My avatar shows my chèvre blue paon k28!  Love this bag/color!  I have the same twillies but I use them on a blue orage bag.


----------



## klynneann

madisonmamaw said:


> does anyone has access to the original play-by-play pictures on the third page?
> or am i the only one who cant see them?



I can't see them either and couldn't find her blog...


----------



## purselover888

Anchanel79 said:


> Bright up my Monday. I have to learn how to tight the twilly better.



I really love this twilly-bag combo!!!


----------



## purselover888

bagaholic92 said:


> Matchy twilly & monster bug on my kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714131
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Really awesome pairing!


----------



## purselover888

gummy531 said:


> View attachment 2600131
> 
> 
> Finally found a twilly I like that matches my bag, but there was only one &#128542;



This goes great with you bag!  Hope you were able to find another!


----------



## purselover888

Allee said:


> View attachment 2612780
> 
> My new twillies  they match perfectly.



Thanks for giving me the idea for my RT.  I think I like this pairing better than the Fuchsia Cordages.


----------



## purselover888

BagFan4ever said:


> Whenever i feel a need for some Hermes love and yet i know DH would kill me if i get myself a new bag, twillies are my "itch-scratcher". Here are some of mine
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597522
> 
> View attachment 2597523
> View attachment 2597524
> View attachment 2597525
> View attachment 2597526
> View attachment 2597527
> 
> View attachment 2597528
> View attachment 2597529
> View attachment 2597530



Great strategy!  I am going to try this, LOL!


----------



## Lushtear

Hi all!
Can u please enlighten or share if u know how to tie a twilly ending with a bow on a Kelly handle?  It looks like the pic I've attached!


Thanks in adv!


----------



## Jadeite

Needs two twillies - one to tie the now and hide the ends under the other twilly that goes around the handles.


----------



## Lushtear

Jadeite said:


> Needs two twillies - one to tie the now and hide the ends under the other twilly that goes around the handles.


Ahhhh... I always tot its only one twilly that is used.. didn't know 2 twillies were used!  Thanks!


----------



## carlinha

Lushtear said:


> Ahhhh... I always tot its only one twilly that is used.. didn't know 2 twillies were used!  Thanks!



i wrap and do the bow at the end with just 1 twilly, but it takes a lot of practice.... i don't even know how to begin explaining it!  sorry!

2 twillys of the same design would certainly be easier!


----------



## lovely64

I also only use one twilly. Never two! I did not even know people did that! 

It takes some practise and luck, I got it right on my first attempt but later I have struggled with some.


----------



## lovely64

Here are some pics I have taken trying to show how I do it with one twilly.


----------



## boyaddict

bagaholic92 said:


> Matchy twilly & monster bug on my kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714131
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Hi Bagaholic92, may i know how do u tied the bow shape? So nice^^

Can you share?&#128522;thanks!


----------



## vogued out

Lovely photos and comments everyone, thank goodness for this thread because I used it for reference to tie my first twilly on my kelly. I had a hard time deciding which one to pick for a gold bag, but I think this L'Arbre de vie twilly will do for now. Can't wait to perfect this skill, like the pros on here, and especially that dreamy end bow. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## klynneann

vogued out said:


> Lovely photos and comments everyone, thank goodness for this thread because I used it for reference to tie my first twilly on my kelly. I had a hard time deciding which one to pick for a gold bag, but I think this L'Arbre de vie twilly will do for now. Can't wait to perfect this skill, like the pros on here, and especially that dreamy end bow. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2791171



You did a great job and I think this twilly was an excellent choice - it looks beautiful!


----------



## nova_girl

My first attempt at wrapping the handles


----------



## nova_girl

nova_girl said:


> My first attempt at wrapping the handles
> 
> View attachment 2791311




Sorry, didn't realize the top of the picture got cut off!


----------



## OnlyloveH

vogued out said:


> Lovely photos and comments everyone, thank goodness for this thread because I used it for reference to tie my first twilly on my kelly. I had a hard time deciding which one to pick for a gold bag, but I think this L'Arbre de vie twilly will do for now. Can't wait to perfect this skill, like the pros on here, and especially that dreamy end bow. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2791171




This is a beautiful combination &#128077;


----------



## vogued out

klynneann said:


> You did a great job and I think this twilly was an excellent choice - it looks beautiful!




Thank you kindly!


----------



## faye86

I don't know what am I doing? What do u think about my experiment??? is it too contrast??


----------



## chkpfbeliever

faye86 said:


> I don't know what am I doing? What do u think about my experiment??? is it too contrast??




I like having different twillies on my bags too.  More interesting especially your B is a darker color.


----------



## faye86

chkpfbeliever said:


> I like having different twillies on my bags too.  More interesting especially your B is a darker color.



LOL~ thank you  i try to make use of what I have and see how the thing turns out  I might will experiment more next time


----------



## Purrsey

Hello I'm now lost what twilly I can fall in love with after setting my eyes on this which is 2012 season and I can't seem to locate any that I can try my luck on resellers. 

Any current season twilly that will match nice with Orange Birkin? Apparently, from this 2012 L'art Indien Des Plaines, i would fancy some yellow, camel, violet colorway. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Would love to hear of your expertise!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

vogued out said:


> Lovely photos and comments everyone, thank goodness for this thread because I used it for reference to tie my first twilly on my kelly. I had a hard time deciding which one to pick for a gold bag, but I think this L'Arbre de vie twilly will do for now. Can't wait to perfect this skill, like the pros on here, and especially that dreamy end bow. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2791171




Absolutely gorgeous colour combo, I'm a huge fan of both the L'Arbre de Vie and gold. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OnlyloveH

Just bought this pair of Tatersale Twilly for my rose the birkin...


----------



## OnlyloveH




----------



## Purrsey

OnlyloveH said:


> View attachment 2983539




I fainted. Beautiful. Perfect match. Show us after the twilling please ?


----------



## koolmumz

OnlyloveH said:


> View attachment 2983539



Beautiful colour! Do you mind posting the pics when it's on please...


----------



## OnlyloveH




----------



## OnlyloveH

Put them on my newly purchased bleu pale B30 instead, look really good!


----------



## Purrsey

OnlyloveH said:


> Put them on my newly purchased bleu pale B30 instead, look really good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983815




I gotta agree 101% [emoji7]


----------



## koolmumz

bagladyseattle said:


> That a unique way to wrap and tie that Twilly.  It's awesome.  I gotta to practice now.



Second that!


----------



## jyyanks

OnlyloveH said:


> Put them on my newly purchased bleu pale B30 instead, look really good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983815



Your twillys are GORGEOUS and so is your B! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## koolmumz

OnlyloveH said:


> Put them on my newly purchased bleu pale B30 instead, look really good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983815



Perfectly match combo! Nice..


----------



## Myrkur

vogued out said:


> Lovely photos and comments everyone, thank goodness for this thread because I used it for reference to tie my first twilly on my kelly. I had a hard time deciding which one to pick for a gold bag, but I think this L'Arbre de vie twilly will do for now. Can't wait to perfect this skill, like the pros on here, and especially that dreamy end bow. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2791171




I love the L'arbre de vie twilly! It looks great here with your Kelly


----------



## Miss Al

OnlyloveH said:


> Put them on my newly purchased bleu pale B30 instead, look really good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983815



Perfection!


----------



## LoveXIII

Blue Thalassa in Grand Manège


----------



## Purrsey

Hello ladies! Can I get some opinion?
I chose this pair of twillys because I don't want anything too strikingly outstanding against my orange. Do they go well here? I didn't twill them properly yet, in case I like to exchange. And i may go back to store to have them twill for me.


----------



## Purrsey

I've decided to bring this pair back to exchange. It doesn't seem to bring out the orange.


----------



## Pksz

ldldb said:


> this thread is so helpful!! here is my attempt at protecting the handles on my birdie:


My god. This is stunning. Truly the most beautiful combination I have ever seen. This is now at the top of my wish list. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## ldldb

Pksz said:


> My god. This is stunning. Truly the most beautiful combination I have ever seen. This is now at the top of my wish list. Thank you for sharing!!




oh thank you so much!! this bird is very special to me


----------



## Purrsey

At Hermes and I shall pick this twilly instead!


----------



## Myrkur

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2987398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Hermes and I shall pick this twilly instead!




I like this new twilly better, great choice! [emoji106]


----------



## Myrkur

Two new twillys! I need more colors for summer!


----------



## csetcos

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2987398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Hermes and I shall pick this twilly instead!




Winning combo- this is superb!  Looks perfectly summery.


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks gals!

She is complete now! (Or maybe a rodeo will be nice?)


----------



## OnlyloveH

Purrsey said:


> Thanks gals!
> 
> She is complete now! (Or maybe a rodeo will be nice?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988369




This is beautiful, may I know the name of the Twilly?


----------



## Purrsey

OnlyloveH said:


> This is beautiful, may I know the name of the Twilly?




Thank you. She is called Brides et Gris-Gris.


----------



## klynneann

Myrkur said:


> Two new twillys! I need more colors for summer!
> 
> View attachment 2987987
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987988



These two match your bag so nicely!


----------



## lovely64

My latest [emoji172]


----------



## cuselover

Any rexom twilly for cacao b?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love to share mine! This twilly is already 8 years ago &#128513;. Only until recently realised I could tie it on to my Kelly which is only Hermes bag I own with single handle. &#128522;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Tie on the Kelly


----------



## CocoSoCo

Introducing my new (to me) indigo box birkin w/ rouge h interior and her new twillys.


----------



## Purrsey

CocoSoCo said:


> Introducing my new (to me) indigo box birkin w/ rouge h interior and her new twillys.




You nailed it. So pretty.


----------



## Myrkur

Kat.Lee said:


> Tie on the Kelly




Wow I love this combination and your kelly is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Myrkur

klynneann said:


> These two match your bag so nicely!




Thanks, it is a bit datk so I want to try and find a twilly that is a bit lighter for summer


----------



## BirkinLover77

CocoSoCo said:


> Introducing my new (to me) indigo box birkin w/ rouge h interior and her new twillys.


Very beautiful perfection


----------



## BirkinLover77

Kat.Lee said:


> Tie on the Kelly


Nice! Love how the twilly handles give your bag a new look


----------



## Chanel_82

Here's mine


----------



## PinkPudding

^it's so cute!!How do you make the little bow??


----------



## Purrsey

Chanel_82 said:


> Here's mine
> 
> View attachment 3008716




So pretty! And Chinese New Year?


----------



## Chanel_82

PinkPudding said:


> ^it's so cute!!How do you make the little bow??





Hi I learn from YouTube.


----------



## Chanel_82

Purrsey said:


> So pretty! And Chinese New Year?




Yea.. Photo taken during lunar new year


----------



## ldldb

This is one of my favorite twillys on my poussiere k32 &#128525;


----------



## Hyangsoo

ldldb said:


> This is one of my favorite twillys on my poussiere k32 &#128525;


Gorgeous!!


----------



## ldldb

Hyangsoo said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you! Here is a better shot of the twilly &#128525;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Perfect match!!! Stunning


----------



## Purrsey

ldldb said:


> This is one of my favorite twillys on my poussiere k32 [emoji7]




I just skipped two heartbeats. She is lookin so perfect.


----------



## Graw

Lushtear said:


> Hi all!
> Can u please enlighten or share if u know how to tie a twilly ending with a bow on a Kelly handle?  It looks like the pic I've attached!
> 
> 
> Thanks in adv!








boyaddict said:


> Hi Bagaholic92, may i know how do u tied the bow shape? So nice^^
> 
> Can you share?&#128522;thanks!



I'm doing the same thing, the you tube video is great.


----------



## Serva1

ldldb said:


> This is one of my favorite twillys on my poussiere k32 [emoji7]




This twilly is so beautiful [emoji7] Never seen it before. Thank you for posting a pic. Looks so nice with the K.


----------



## ldldb

Purrsey said:


> I just skipped two heartbeats. She is lookin so perfect.



thank you, i am quite smitten with her/them 



Serva1 said:


> This twilly is so beautiful [emoji7] Never seen it before. Thank you for posting a pic. Looks so nice with the K.



thanks, Serva1. it's a really lovely print!


----------



## extrafashion1

ldldb said:


> This is one of my favorite twillys on my poussiere k32 &#128525;



love it!


----------



## Graw

Great twillys.



OnlyloveH said:


> Kitty with red twilly on my K25 &#127926;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724808



Gorgeous Etain 



CocoSoCo said:


> Introducing my new (to me) indigo box birkin w/ rouge h interior and her new twillys.



Phenomenal color combo, bag,everything


----------



## Pksz

ldldb said:


> this thread is so helpful!! here is my attempt at protecting the handles on my birdie:


I have literally drooled over this bag everyday since I first saw it. It is my dream bag.... Amazing...


----------



## Serva1

Pksz said:


> I have literally drooled over this bag everyday since I first saw it. It is my dream bag.... Amazing...




+1 and the twillies are perfection [emoji7]


----------



## Pksz

Serva1 said:


> +1 and the twillies are perfection [emoji7]


Agreed. This is the most elegant bag I've ever seen.


----------



## Love_Couture

ldldb said:


> This is one of my favorite twillys on my poussiere k32 &#128525;



So elegant and beautiful.  Love love.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Happy to share mine on my Kelly 32 Retourne in Ebene Clemence with a yellow PM Rodeo.


----------



## Mandy K

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share mine on my Kelly 32 Retourne in Ebene Clemence with a yellow PM Rodeo.




Beautiful!


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share mine on my Kelly 32 Retourne in Ebene Clemence with a yellow PM Rodeo.




So pretty and cute at the same time. All the accessories go so well.


----------



## mygoodlife

This is mine with slightly matching twilly&#128522;


----------



## ldldb

Pksz said:


> I have literally drooled over this bag everyday since I first saw it. It is my dream bag.... Amazing...





Serva1 said:


> +1 and the twillies are perfection [emoji7]





Pksz said:


> Agreed. This is the most elegant bag I've ever seen.





Love_Couture said:


> So elegant and beautiful.  Love love.



thank you ladies for your sweet comments. i am a lucky girl!!


----------



## ldldb

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share mine on my Kelly 32 Retourne in Ebene Clemence with a yellow PM Rodeo.



i love the twilly you chose for your ebene (one of my fav colors) K!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Thank u so much Purrsey. The little horsey &#128014; is adorable &#128522;


----------



## Kat.Lee

ldldb said:


> i love the twilly you chose for your ebene (one of my fav colors) K!



Thank u so much. I love ur twilly too. 
For sure getting more twillys will be on my list when I'm in Paris next month. &#128516;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2987398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Hermes and I shall pick this twilly instead!



Love it. Stunning. The twillys compliment ur orange B and vice versa. &#128077;&#127996;&#128077;&#127996;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Thank you. She is called Brides et Gris-Gris.



I have a pair from the same series but in different colour for my B35! Haha sis! Love those bag charm patterns on the twillys.


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> Love it. Stunning. The twillys compliment ur orange B and vice versa. [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;







Kat.Lee said:


> I have a pair from the same series but in different colour for my B35! Haha sis! Love those bag charm patterns on the twillys.




Thank you Kat. 
And omg I wanna faint. Look at your B! [emoji106]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Thank you Kat.
> And omg I wanna faint. Look at your B! [emoji106]



Thank you Purrsey. A cleaner and clearer picture to share with u lovely bag lover ladies!


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Purrsey. A cleaner and clearer picture to share with u lovely bag lover ladies!




Oh just stop. This is too much. 

Haa. I am so in love. Can you share with me this poor soul a mod shot or two? Please?


----------



## Serva1

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Purrsey. A cleaner and clearer picture to share with u lovely bag lover ladies!




This is stunning, Kat.Lee [emoji7] Thank you for posting pics of your beautiful bag!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Oh just stop. This is too much.
> 
> Haa. I am so in love. Can you share with me this poor soul a mod shot or two? Please?



Sure. My pleasure. Thank you for letting me share with you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Serva1 said:


> This is stunning, Kat.Lee [emoji7] Thank you for posting pics of your beautiful bag!



Thank you Serva1. Honestly my pleasure to share.


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> Sure. My pleasure. Thank you for letting me share with you.




I'm full blown fainted. I need to stalk you. 

Gorgeous. In love.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> I'm full blown fainted. I need to stalk you.
> 
> Gorgeous. In love.



Thank you Purrsey. You are funny. The bag IS well worthy to be stalked! &#128522;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Purrsey. You are funny. The bag IS well worthy to be stalked! &#128522;



Btw I apologise for posting my B35 here which is off the topic. &#128535;


----------



## shoppaholic

Love everyone's post, so inspiring [emoji7], here's my simple take on my twilly on B

"Jockey" twilly






Pls check out my YT vid in attempting to tie twilly on the handle for the first time [emoji28]  http://youtu.be/XiYSLDvZYT4
http://youtu.be/XiYSLDvZYT4


----------



## LOUKPEACH

shoppaholic said:


> Love everyone's post, so inspiring [emoji7], here's my simple take on my twilly on B
> 
> "Jockey" twilly
> View attachment 3027295
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027299
> 
> 
> Pls check out my YT vid in attempting to tie twilly on the handle for the first time [emoji28]  http://youtu.be/XiYSLDvZYT4
> http://youtu.be/XiYSLDvZYT4


I like it


----------



## A88

gummy531 said:


> View attachment 2600131
> 
> 
> Finally found a twilly I like that matches my bag, but there was only one &#55357;&#56862;


It's beautiful!
Do you know the name of the birkin colour? I've been looking for a nice blue....


----------



## A88

OnlyloveH said:


> Kitty with red twilly on my K25 &#127926;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724808


It looks adorable! 
Did you use gauze on the handles before wrapping the twilly?
Thanks


----------



## A88

OnlyloveH said:


> Kitty with red twilly on my K25 &#127926;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724808


It's adorable!
Did you put apgauze before wrapping the twilly around the handle?


----------



## A88

OnlyloveH said:


> Kitty with red twilly on my K25 &#127926;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724808


It's adorable!
Did you put gauze before wrapping the twilly around the handle?


----------



## OnlyloveH

A88 said:


> It's adorable!
> 
> Did you put gauze before wrapping the twilly around the handle?




Hi you are absolutely correct [emoji4]


----------



## boo1689

Creating my own bow tie with a regular twilly for Chiquita ~


----------



## LOUKPEACH

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3045134
> 
> Creating my own bow tie with a regular twilly for Chiquita ~


Such a bright and beautiful K


----------



## designergoods

Here are my vert and noir barenia b's with their twillys


----------



## Serva1

designergoods said:


> Here are my vert and noir barenia b's with their twillys




Absolutely gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I love barenia and these bags look so good together. Thank you for posting a pic [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## nana9026

My baby  is theTwilly too sharp for the bag?


----------



## pancake

nana9026 said:


> My baby  is theTwilly too sharp for the bag?




I love it! Looks fabulous! Please share, which twilly design and colourway is this? [emoji7]


----------



## nana9026

I'm new to these, took me quite a while to wind it


----------



## Violet Bleu

Kat.Lee said:


> Sure. My pleasure. Thank you for letting me share with you.



This looks fantastic!


----------



## pancake

nana9026 said:


> I'm new to these, took me quite a while to wind it




Thanks! I'm going to look for a pair of these too! [emoji4]


----------



## beanybaker

nana9026 said:


> My baby  is theTwilly too sharp for the bag?



Beautiful, if only I could find a Twilly which made my bag look as good


----------



## Miss Al

nana9026 said:


> My baby  is theTwilly too sharp for the bag?



The twillies are perfect for your bag.


----------



## boo1689

nana9026 said:


> My baby  is theTwilly too sharp for the bag?




Match made in "H"eaven !! Bravo~


----------



## boo1689

designergoods said:


> Here are my vert and noir barenia b's with their twillys




Classy classy pairing !!


----------



## boo1689

designergoods said:


> Here are my vert and noir barenia b's with their twillys




Thank you thank you ~ xoxoxo


----------



## LadySummerRose

I have the same twilly but in another colour.. Just wanna share how pretty this twilly is




I am sure it will look great in a black k or b


----------



## designergoods

Serva1 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I love barenia and these bags look so good together. Thank you for posting a pic [emoji173]&#65039;





boo1689 said:


> Classy classy pairing !!



Thank you Serva1 and boo. I find the twillys really handy for barenia since that leather darkens so easily and I am always wearing some type of sunscreen/lotion.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I have no idea how to put them on. My SA did this for me. I should watch some tutorials.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3046736
> 
> 
> I have no idea how to put them on. My SA did this for me. I should watch some tutorials.


Really nice


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3046736
> 
> 
> I have no idea how to put them on. My SA did this for me. I should watch some tutorials.



Gorgeous, Sarah!


----------



## cuselover

Got my twilly; )


----------



## nana9026

cuselover said:


> Got my twilly; )




It's lovely!! I'm gonna experiment more on the colour adventures!!


----------



## Darma

My B35 in bleu pale dressed up:


----------



## Darma

BBK 32 with a LV twily on


----------



## Darma

Another version with a H twilly


----------



## Purrsey

Deleted as wrong quote.


----------



## Purrsey

Darma said:


> Another version with a H twilly







Darma said:


> My B35 in bleu pale dressed up:







cuselover said:


> Got my twilly; )







Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3046736
> 
> 
> I have no idea how to put them on. My SA did this for me. I should watch some tutorials.







LadySummerRose said:


> I have the same twilly but in another colour.. Just wanna share how pretty this twilly is
> 
> View attachment 3046430
> 
> 
> I am sure it will look great in a black k or b




Loving all these bags and pairing [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## nana9026

boo1689 said:


> Match made in "H"eaven !! Bravo~




Thanks for your kind words!! [emoji5]&#65039; Learnt a lot from previous posts!!


----------



## klynneann

nana9026 said:


> My baby  is theTwilly too sharp for the bag?



Not at all - I love it!



LadySummerRose said:


> I have the same twilly but in another colour.. Just wanna share how pretty this twilly is
> 
> View attachment 3046430
> 
> 
> I am sure it will look great in a black k or b



I can't get over how great this is!!


----------



## klynneann

Darma said:


> My B35 in bleu pale dressed up:



Oh.    these colors!



Darma said:


> BBK 32 with a LV twily on



Love this - very pretty twilly!  Is it current season?


----------



## jkld11

Got a new twilly to brighten up my vert foncé K. Love this print!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

I can't believe myself falling in love with this tread. So much beautiful bags and Twillies...


----------



## Purrsey

jkld11 said:


> Got a new twilly to brighten up my vert foncé K. Love this print!




Gorgeous 100%!


----------



## klynneann

jkld11 said:


> Got a new twilly to brighten up my vert foncé K. Love this print!



Beautiful!


----------



## jkld11

Thanks you Purrsey and klynneann!



Purrsey said:


> Gorgeous 100%!





klynneann said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## designergoods

LOUKPEACH said:


> I can't believe myself falling in love with this tread. So much beautiful bags and Twillies...


I concur!!!


----------



## Darma

klynneann said:


> Oh.    these colors!
> 
> 
> Love this - very pretty twilly!  Is it current season?




Thank you, klynneann.  The LV twilly is a very old one, probably from 2007.


----------



## klynneann

Darma said:


> Thank you, klynneann.  The LV twilly is a very old one, probably from 2007.



Ah, too bad for me!    So pretty!


----------



## nova_girl

I apologize if I've already posted this, but this is my favorite (slightly blurry) picture of Goldie all dressed up before heading to the Miami Open a few months ago.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

nova_girl said:


> I apologize if I've already posted this, but this is my favorite (slightly blurry) picture of Goldie all dressed up before heading to the Miami Open a few months ago.


So relax and ready for the beach


----------



## nova_girl

LOUKPEACH said:


> So relax and ready for the beach



I know some people take their Birkins to the beach but I think I would be too scared to!


----------



## Rami00

Darma said:


> BBK 32 with a LV twily on





Darma said:


> Another version with a H twilly



Perfection!!!!!!


----------



## Rami00

jkld11 said:


> Got a new twilly to brighten up my vert foncé K. Love this print!





Darma said:


> My B35 in bleu pale dressed up:





cuselover said:


> Got my twilly; )



Eye candy on this thread is unbelievable


----------



## Rami00

nova_girl said:


> I apologize if I've already posted this, but this is my favorite (slightly blurry) picture of Goldie all dressed up before heading to the Miami Open a few months ago.



Beauty!!


----------



## klynneann

nova_girl said:


> I apologize if I've already posted this, but this is my favorite (slightly blurry) picture of Goldie all dressed up before heading to the Miami Open a few months ago.



Love what you did there with the hat!


----------



## nova_girl

Rami00 said:


> Beauty!!





klynneann said:


> Love what you did there with the hat!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## boo1689

nova_girl said:


> I apologize if I've already posted this, but this is my favorite (slightly blurry) picture of Goldie all dressed up before heading to the Miami Open a few months ago.




So chic!


----------



## nova_girl

boo1689 said:


> So chic!



Thank you!


----------



## nana9026

Going out with goldie today [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Mandy K

nana9026 said:


> Going out with goldie today [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050583




She is beautiful!


----------



## HoyaLV

nova_girl said:


> I apologize if I've already posted this, but this is my favorite (slightly blurry) picture of Goldie all dressed up before heading to the Miami Open a few months ago.



Love this pairing!


----------



## nova_girl

HoyaLV said:


> Love this pairing!



Thank you, it's my favorite!


----------



## designergoods

nova_girl said:


> I apologize if I've already posted this, but this is my favorite (slightly blurry) picture of Goldie all dressed up before heading to the Miami Open a few months ago.


Perfect combination!


----------



## designergoods

nana9026 said:


> Going out with goldie today [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050583


Pop of pink is beautiful!


----------



## megt10

nova_girl said:


> I apologize if I've already posted this, but this is my favorite (slightly blurry) picture of Goldie all dressed up before heading to the Miami Open a few months ago.



Love these twillys on your bag.


----------



## heifer

I dressed her up today


----------



## Ethengdurst

heifer said:


> I dressed her up today



So pretty!


----------



## designergoods

heifer said:


> I dressed her up today


Wow - perfect for spring....and summer...all seasons!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

heifer said:


> I dressed her up today


Bright and bold. Love it


----------



## autumnbubble

mygoodlife said:


> This is mine with slightly matching twilly[emoji4]




You matched them so well!


----------



## nana9026

mygoodlife said:


> This is mine with slightly matching twilly[emoji4]




Is the toolbox 20cm? It looks so cute!! [emoji7]


----------



## Purrsey

Bought these to pair with my Bleu de Prusse. It was love at first sight.


----------



## nova_girl

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3065394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought these to pair with my Bleu de Prusse. It was love at first sight.



I've been kicking myself for not buying this colorway when it was available in the boutique/online. Congrats on your beautiful twillies!


----------



## nana9026

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3065394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought these to pair with my Bleu de Prusse. It was love at first sight.




It's so lovely and also refreshing!!!!


----------



## babysuki




----------



## Moonlihgt

babysuki said:


> View attachment 3065976



So pretty


----------



## OnlyloveH

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3065394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought these to pair with my Bleu de Prusse. It was love at first sight.




Yes I have the green one for my Bamboo Lindy and I simply love it [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## autumnbubble

babysuki said:


> View attachment 3065976




This is to die for!


----------



## Mulan16

babysuki said:


> View attachment 3065976



This is such a perfect combination!


----------



## Purrsey

Hello. May I ask which you think is ok? The twirling or the bow? Do they go well together?


----------



## nana9026

Purrsey said:


> Hello. May I ask which you think is ok? The twirling or the bow? Do they go well together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066398




Both look so nice!! Personally I think the bow looks more lovely as the pattern on the Twilly could be seen more clearly [emoji7]


----------



## casseyelsie

Purrsey said:


> Hello. May I ask which you think is ok? The twirling or the bow? Do they go well together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066398




Your bow looks so beautiful!


----------



## Purrsey

OnlyloveH said:


> Yes I have the green one for my Bamboo Lindy and I simply love it [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066131



Oh so nice!!!



nana9026 said:


> Both look so nice!! Personally I think the bow looks more lovely as the pattern on the Twilly could be seen more clearly [emoji7]




I do agree on this part!



casseyelsie said:


> Your bow looks so beautiful!




I prefer the look of the bow too


----------



## LadySummerRose

Bow!!!


----------



## Purrsey

LadySummerRose said:


> Bow!!!




Thanks for the vote. Haha


----------



## solitudelove

OnlyloveH said:


> Yes I have the green one for my Bamboo Lindy and I simply love it [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066131


Such a beautiful combination!


----------



## ginster6

Darma said:


> My B35 in bleu pale dressed up:


love that..  I purchase that for my wifey Iris Toolbox...


----------



## SandySummer

Purrsey said:


> Hello. May I ask which you think is ok? The twirling or the bow? Do they go well together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066398




The one to the right!


----------



## Purrsey

SandySummer said:


> The one to the right!




Thank you Sandy!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

OnlyloveH said:


> Yes I have the green one for my Bamboo Lindy and I simply love it [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066131


Gorgeous green!


----------



## Ccc1

Purrsey said:


> Hello. May I ask which you think is ok? The twirling or the bow? Do they go well together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066398


On my GP I normally twirl the Twilly on the handles but I love the way the bow looks on your GP.


----------



## beanybaker

OnlyloveH said:


> Yes I have the green one for my Bamboo Lindy and I simply love it [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066131



WOW I love this


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> Hello. May I ask which you think is ok? The twirling or the bow? Do they go well together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066398



I like the look of the bow. However, I would probably use the twillys on the handles just to keep them in the best shape possible.


----------



## juzluvpink

My Birkin now has new twilly!



Had my baby in another bag as we were sitting around waiting for fireworks


----------



## aizawamegamill

The new twilly of this season and my mom's 28 RC Kelly


----------



## hopingoneday

Which pattern is this, please?


----------



## aizawamegamill




----------



## Mulan16

juzluvpink said:


> My Birkin now has new twilly!
> View attachment 3076861
> 
> 
> Had my baby in another bag as we were sitting around waiting for fireworks



Just love all these colors!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

aizaw amegiif j

Mm6l u&#291;jamill;2

nii
 L
I

 8923009 said:
			
		

> View attachment 3077019


l
>uj j





. l78lo


hopingoneday.nc c 4 said:


> Which pattern is this, please?


----------



## hopingoneday

juzluvpink said:


> My Birkin now has new twilly!
> View attachment 3076861
> 
> 
> Had my baby in another bag as we were sitting around waiting for fireworks


This is SUCH a great combination with the blue - it really pops!  Which Twilly is this?  I love it!


----------



## hopingoneday

aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 3077019



Thank you!  It's SUCH a great combination with the red.  Brilliant!


----------



## meowmeow94

Many of the twillies here are amazing! I admire you ladies' style
And may I introduce my lastest attemp &#128540; not sure if this combination works well


----------



## meowmeow94

babysuki said:


> View attachment 3065976



Omg so in love &#128525; my S.A introduced me to the same twilly as well but it didnt work w my bags


----------



## meowmeow94

OnlyloveH said:


> Yes I have the green one for my Bamboo Lindy and I simply love it [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066131



Very adorable! I might have to hunt down the same twillies


----------



## quad8s

juzluvpink said:


> My Birkin now has new twilly!
> View attachment 3076861
> 
> 
> Had my baby in another bag as we were sitting around waiting for fireworks


Love this! You inspired me to post mine as i have the same twillies on my bag.  May I ask the color of your blue B? I think I want blue next and am digging yours (Plus I have twillies for it already


----------



## juzluvpink

hopingoneday said:


> This is SUCH a great combination with the blue - it really pops!  Which Twilly is this?  I love it!




Thanks! It's Rose de Compas - Turquoise/Fuchsia/Bleu



quad8s said:


> Love this! You inspired me to post mine as i have the same twillies on my bag.  May I ask the color of your blue B? I think I want blue next and am digging yours (Plus I have twillies for it already




Ur bag looks lovely! I would want a red one someday.

My bag's color is Bleu de Galice.


----------



## rubysoma

Initially didn't want a twilly because I thought it would bring too much attention to my bags, but after carrying my light colored Kelly I was concerned about the handle darkening and knew I would be worrying about it all the time. Anyways, I checked out this thread and you were all an inspiration to me!  

Which do you think suits it better?




Or


----------



## nana9026

rubysoma said:


> Initially didn't want a twilly because I thought it would bring too much attention to my bags, but after carrying my light colored Kelly I was concerned about the handle darkening and knew I would be worrying about it all the time. Anyways, I checked out this thread and you were all an inspiration to me!
> 
> Which do you think suits it better?
> 
> View attachment 3078090
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> View attachment 3078091




It guess it doesn't help, but I think both look great!! Look really different with different Twillys.


----------



## casseyelsie

rubysoma said:


> Initially didn't want a twilly because I thought it would bring too much attention to my bags, but after carrying my light colored Kelly I was concerned about the handle darkening and knew I would be worrying about it all the time. Anyways, I checked out this thread and you were all an inspiration to me!
> 
> Which do you think suits it better?
> 
> View attachment 3078090
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> View attachment 3078091




Both are very nice n suits your bag color but I'd choose 1st twilly since u said u don't like to attract too much attn to ur bag. The color of first twilly is more muted.  I like your Kelly color, may I know what is that color?


----------



## rubysoma

nana9026 said:


> It guess it doesn't help, but I think both look great!! Look really different with different Twillys.





casseyelsie said:


> Both are very nice n suits your bag color but I'd choose 1st twilly since u said u don't like to attract too much attn to ur bag. The color of first twilly is more muted.  I like your Kelly color, may I know what is that color?



Thanks! I may keep both and use different twillys for different occasions. 

The color is Argile.


----------



## klynneann

rubysoma said:


> Initially didn't want a twilly because I thought it would bring too much attention to my bags, but after carrying my light colored Kelly I was concerned about the handle darkening and knew I would be worrying about it all the time. Anyways, I checked out this thread and you were all an inspiration to me!
> 
> Which do you think suits it better?
> 
> View attachment 3078090
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> View attachment 3078091



Is it box?  OMG, I'm dying over here, it's so gorgeous!!  Both twillies look nice, but I like the 2nd one (the Beverly Hills).  I guess it will probably make the bag stand out a little more though.


----------



## rubysoma

klynneann said:


> Is it box?  OMG, I'm dying over here, it's so gorgeous!!  Both twillies look nice, but I like the 2nd one (the Beverly Hills).  I guess it will probably make the bag stand out a little more though.



Thank you!  It's tadelakt.  It's a beautiful leather, somewhere between swift and box (more like box since it keeps its shape well); but it's delicate (although I haven't had any issues so far)! The best part of the bag is actually the guilloche hardware, unfortunately it's hard to tell from the pictures I took.


----------



## klynneann

rubysoma said:


> Thank you!  It's tadelakt.  It's a beautiful leather, somewhere between swift and box (more like box since it keeps its shape well); but it's delicate (although I haven't had any issues so far)! The best part of the bag is actually the guilloche hardware, unfortunately it's hard to tell from the pictures I took.



I have a tadelakt KDT, but I hadn't yet seen that leather in a bag!  I'm afraid of box because of the rain.  I thought swift would be a good alternative, but yes, I don't like the way it slouches.  What makes tadelaktd delicate - is it the scratch factor, or the rain, or...?  OMG, and guilloche hardware!!  I'm seriously dying over here lol.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rubysoma said:


> Initially didn't want a twilly because I thought it would bring too much attention to my bags, but after carrying my light colored Kelly I was concerned about the handle darkening and knew I would be worrying about it all the time. Anyways, I checked out this thread and you were all an inspiration to me!
> 
> Which do you think suits it better?
> 
> View attachment 3078090
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> View attachment 3078091



Both are great with your bag so it depends on if you want a pop color with your outfit. I prefer the first one if you don't want to attract attention to your bag.


----------



## rubysoma

klynneann said:


> I have a tadelakt KDT, but I hadn't yet seen that leather in a bag!  I'm afraid of box because of the rain.  I thought swift would be a good alternative, but yes, I don't like the way it slouches.  What makes tadelaktd delicate - is it the scratch factor, or the rain, or...?  OMG, and guilloche hardware!!  I'm seriously dying over here lol.



Yes, it's the scratch factor and that it doesn't patina the way box does. I keep hoping someone will resurrect an old tadelakt thread so I can see how things are going.  But I rarely use the kelly and haven't had problems yet!  Thanks for the compliments!  I really love the guilloche hardware!



chkpfbeliever said:


> Both are great with your bag so it depends on if you want a pop color with your outfit. I prefer the first one if you don't want to attract attention to your bag.



You're so right!  I purchased the beverly hills one in case I wanted a pop of color and now I sort of like both!


----------



## klynneann

rubysoma said:


> Yes, it's the scratch factor and that it doesn't patina the way box does. I keep hoping someone will resurrect an old tadelakt thread so I can see how things are going.  But I rarely use the kelly and haven't had problems yet!  Thanks for the compliments!  I really love the guilloche hardware!



It has a beautiful shine to it though.    Thank you for answering my questions!


----------



## qwerty_s

rubysoma said:


> Initially didn't want a twilly because I thought it would bring too much attention to my bags, but after carrying my light colored Kelly I was concerned about the handle darkening and knew I would be worrying about it all the time. Anyways, I checked out this thread and you were all an inspiration to me!
> 
> Which do you think suits it better?
> 
> View attachment 3078090
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> View attachment 3078091




first one!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rubysoma said:


> Initially didn't want a twilly because I thought it would bring too much attention to my bags, but after carrying my light colored Kelly I was concerned about the handle darkening and knew I would be worrying about it all the time. Anyways, I checked out this thread and you were all an inspiration to me!
> 
> Which do you think suits it better?
> 
> View attachment 3078090
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> View attachment 3078091


A real beautiful love how you mix and match them!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rubysoma said:


> Initially didn't want a twilly because I thought it would bring too much attention to my bags, but after carrying my light colored Kelly I was concerned about the handle darkening and knew I would be worrying about it all the time. Anyways, I checked out this thread and you were all an inspiration to me!
> 
> Which do you think suits it better?
> 
> View attachment 3078090
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> View attachment 3078091



Love the BH twilly on your argile K, the contrast makes it interesting IMO, *rubysoma*. Keep both! Gorgeous K and so elegant.


----------



## megt10

rubysoma said:


> Initially didn't want a twilly because I thought it would bring too much attention to my bags, but after carrying my light colored Kelly I was concerned about the handle darkening and knew I would be worrying about it all the time. Anyways, I checked out this thread and you were all an inspiration to me!
> 
> Which do you think suits it better?
> 
> View attachment 3078090
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> View attachment 3078091



I would keep them both. It's nice to be able to switch them out based on your mood or to bring out colors in your outfit.


----------



## juzluvpink

Full-Monty pix of Ms Bleu w Rose de Compas twilly


----------



## rubysoma

klynneann said:


> It has a beautiful shine to it though.    Thank you for answering my questions!



No problem! 



qwerty_s said:


> first one!





LOUKPEACH said:


> A real beautiful love how you mix and match them!



Thanks LOUKPEACH!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love the BH twilly on your argile K, the contrast makes it interesting IMO, *rubysoma*. Keep both! Gorgeous K and so elegant.



I will!   Thank you for the compliments VigeeLeBrun



megt10 said:


> I would keep them both. It's nice to be able to switch them out based on your mood or to bring out colors in your outfit.



I totally agree with you megt10!



juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3080301
> 
> 
> Full-Monty pix of Ms Bleu w Rose de Compas twilly



Great choice!


----------



## Mandy K

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3080301
> 
> 
> Full-Monty pix of Ms Bleu w Rose de Compas twilly




Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3080301
> 
> 
> Full-Monty pix of Ms Bleu w Rose de Compas twilly


You pair them good!


----------



## beanybaker

Please be honest with me here..... What do you think of this combination? Does it look really bad as now i can't decided. I was ridiculed in Hermes by two SAs who said it was totally wrong and didn't look nice, but I was happy with it before they started to berate me. I've brought it regardless but can exchange....


----------



## casseyelsie

beanybaker said:


> Please be honest with me here..... What do you think of this combination? Does it look really bad as now i can't decided. I was ridiculed in Hermes by two SAs who said it was totally wrong and didn't look nice, but I was happy with it before they started to berate me. I've brought it regardless but can exchange....




Ok to b honest, I personally think they don't really look great together, but not hideous either.  If u wear a lot of blue or white, it might look good?  Anyway what matter most is u like the combi, keep it! [emoji4]


----------



## rubysoma

beanybaker said:


> Please be honest with me here..... What do you think of this combination? Does it look really bad as now i can't decided. I was ridiculed in Hermes by two SAs who said it was totally wrong and didn't look nice, but I was happy with it before they started to berate me. I've brought it regardless but can exchange....



I think it's cute.  Honestly, don't let anyone sway your opinion one way or another.  If you like something keep it!  It's about making YOU happy, not someone else.  You can read the "the worst hermes colors ever" thread and see some people hate colors that others love.

Also, I think that's really rude of them to ridicule and berate you.  Please find some other SAs.


----------



## JE2824

rubysoma said:


> Initially didn't want a twilly because I thought it would bring too much attention to my bags, but after carrying my light colored Kelly I was concerned about the handle darkening and knew I would be worrying about it all the time. Anyways, I checked out this thread and you were all an inspiration to me!
> 
> Which do you think suits it better?
> 
> View attachment 3078090
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> View attachment 3078091



I am going through the same thing with mine. I want to preserve the handles as much as I can without drawing too much attention. I love the first one with that box color, and I love the second for a more vibrant look on the bag. I think the second would go nicely with a black bag. Your Kelly is stunning!!!!!


----------



## JE2824

beanybaker said:


> Please be honest with me here..... What do you think of this combination? Does it look really bad as now i can't decided. I was ridiculed in Hermes by two SAs who said it was totally wrong and didn't look nice, but I was happy with it before they started to berate me. I've brought it regardless but can exchange....



I think it is a more casual bag, and I think the more casual twilly looks really cute. I also think it depends on what you pair it with. I think this pairing would look so cute with even a white t-shirt and jeans. I don't think any SA should ridicule anyone. It's your own style and preference! Enjoy!!!


----------



## JE2824

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3080301
> 
> 
> Full-Monty pix of Ms Bleu w Rose de Compas twilly



Stunning! Ms Bleu makes me swoon! Love your twilly too!!


----------



## JE2824

aizawamegamill said:


> View attachment 3076969
> 
> 
> The new twilly of this season and my mom's 28 RC Kelly



Oh my goodness!!! This is stunning! Love the colors!!


----------



## JE2824

meowmeow94 said:


> Many of the twillies here are amazing! I admire you ladies' style
> And may I introduce my lastest attemp &#128540; not sure if this combination works well



Love it! Green and Orange is perfect together! Looks very chic.


----------



## rubysoma

JE2824 said:


> I am going through the same thing with mine. I want to preserve the handles as much as I can without drawing too much attention. I love the first one with that box color, and I love the second for a more vibrant look on the bag. I think the second would go nicely with a black bag. Your Kelly is stunning!!!!!



Thank you! I was also thinking the same thing about the 2nd twilly! Great minds think alike!


----------



## beanybaker

casseyelsie said:


> Ok to b honest, I personally think they don't really look great together, but not hideous either.  If u wear a lot of blue or white, it might look good?  Anyway what matter most is u like the combi, keep it! [emoji4]





rubysoma said:


> I think it's cute.  Honestly, don't let anyone sway your opinion one way or another.  If you like something keep it!  It's about making YOU happy, not someone else.  You can read the "the worst hermes colors ever" thread and see some people hate colors that others love.
> 
> Also, I think that's really rude of them to ridicule and berate you.  Please find some other SAs.





JE2824 said:


> I think it is a more casual bag, and I think the more casual twilly looks really cute. I also think it depends on what you pair it with. I think this pairing would look so cute with even a white t-shirt and jeans. I don't think any SA should ridicule anyone. It's your own style and preference! Enjoy!!!




 Can I say a big thank you everyone for helping me and being super nice. Honestly I found your input really put my mind at ease and helped me think about my own style. So I only use this bag for flights and travel, when I can place it in a overhead locker or on the floor without worry. And when I travel its in jeans and casual ......  So corresponding with the casual nature of the bag itself. So the twilly is a keeper


----------



## LovEmAll

beanybaker said:


> Please be honest with me here..... What do you think of this combination? Does it look really bad as now i can't decided. I was ridiculed in Hermes by two SAs who said it was totally wrong and didn't look nice, but I was happy with it before they started to berate me. I've brought it regardless but can exchange....




I'll be honest...this is not my favorite combo, but is not terrible either.  I can't believe you felt ridiculed by the SAs....they should have been nicer about it ::


----------



## texasgirliegirl

beanybaker said:


> Please be honest with me here..... What do you think of this combination? Does it look really bad as now i can't decided. I was ridiculed in Hermes by two SAs who said it was totally wrong and didn't look nice, but I was happy with it before they started to berate me. I've brought it regardless but can exchange....



I don't care for this look. 
Perhaps it's because this particular twilly looks like a bandana. Yours is a casual bag but the bandana twilly just takes it down IMO. That said, as others have stated, if you love it that's the only thing that matters. 
The SA's shouldn't have treated you the way that they did. I also encourage you to find a kinder, more professional SA.


----------



## klynneann

beanybaker said:


> Please be honest with me here..... What do you think of this combination? Does it look really bad as now i can't decided. I was ridiculed in Hermes by two SAs who said it was totally wrong and didn't look nice, but I was happy with it before they started to berate me. I've brought it regardless but can exchange....



I like how this twilly looks - navy and this brown is a classic pairing.   I do think it dresses down the bag, but there's nothing wrong with that, especially if that's your lifestyle/style.  You might want to get a second twilly for occasions when you want to dress her up a bit more, but otherwise, I think it's cute!  Your SAs were completely out of line to have ridiculed you.  I'm very sorry you had that experience.


----------



## beanybaker

klynneann said:


> I like how this twilly looks - navy and this brown is a classic pairing.   I do think it dresses down the bag, but there's nothing wrong with that, especially if that's your lifestyle/style.  You might want to get a second twilly for occasions when you want to dress her up a bit more, but otherwise, I think it's cute!  Your SAs were completely out of line to have ridiculed you.  I'm very sorry you had that experience.



 Thanks for your message, I was really upset by the SAs. As much as I love Hermes the frosty atmospher in this boutique puts me off going in. I used to have a lovely SA but she left  I only use this bag for flights and travel, when I can place it in a overhead locker or on the floor without worry. And when I travel its in jeans..... So Yeah dressed down. now i think the twilly it's a good choice....


----------



## nana9026

beanybaker said:


> Thanks for your message, I was really upset by the SAs. As much as I love Hermes the frosty atmospher in this boutique puts me off going in. I used to have a lovely SA but she left  I only use this bag for flights and travel, when I can place it in a overhead locker or on the floor without worry. And when I travel its in jeans..... So Yeah dressed down. now i think the twilly it's a good choice....




So sorry about your bad experience....
I think Twilly matching or deliberately clashing the bag styles is the fun part of the whole thing of winding handle with Twilly... ( besides the protection of leather)... at least to me. Those SAs totally ruined it![emoji17]


----------



## Kat.Lee

beanybaker said:


> Thanks for your message, I was really upset by the SAs. As much as I love Hermes the frosty atmospher in this boutique puts me off going in. I used to have a lovely SA but she left  I only use this bag for flights and travel, when I can place it in a overhead locker or on the floor without worry. And when I travel its in jeans..... So Yeah dressed down. now i think the twilly it's a good choice....



I totally second your opinion about the frosty atmosphere and their general cold service attitude if one doesn't throw a lot of $$ or doesn't have an existing close relationship (which is also been built up by $$). 
Go with what you are happy with. And it is fun to make some experiments of mix and match. Enjoy your beautiful twilly! &#128522;


----------



## Purrsey

New twilly with new to me K28.


----------



## Serva1

Looks very stylish Purrsey and I love your BBK [emoji7]


----------



## Purrsey

Serva1 said:


> Looks very stylish Purrsey and I love your BBK [emoji7]




Thank you very much sweet.


----------



## BBdieBiene

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3085312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New twilly with new to me K28.




This twilly looks so cute on your kelly! Great choice!


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3085312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New twilly with new to me K28.




The Twilly goes well with your new to you BBK!  Which one is it?


----------



## Purrsey

BBdieBiene said:


> This twilly looks so cute on your kelly! Great choice!







Keren16 said:


> The Twilly goes well with your new to you BBK!  Which one is it?




Thanks so much. 
This twilly is called L'arbre De Vie.


----------



## Keren16

Thanks!


----------



## mibonbon

My new Twilly for my Lindy 30 blue sapphire [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mibonbon

My new Twilly for my Lindy 30 blue sapphire [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Purrsey

pearliiee said:


> My new Twilly for my Lindy 30 blue sapphire [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085730




Perfect duet!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

babysuki said:


> View attachment 3065976



*love love looooove*


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3085312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New twilly with new to me K28.


Love this twilly. I can see my collection growing from this thread.


Purrsey said:


> Thanks so much.
> This twilly is called L'arbre De Vie.
> View attachment 3085713


Thank you.


pearliiee said:


> My new Twilly for my Lindy 30 blue sapphire [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085731


So pretty.

Love.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Purrsey said:


> Perfect match. See you next time, B.



Lol, thanks!


----------



## mibonbon

Purrsey said:


> Perfect duet!!!







megt10 said:


> Love this twilly. I can see my collection growing from this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Love.




Thank you Purrsey and megt10[emoji8]


----------



## marina230

My new Turquoise B 30 and two different twillies.


----------



## bluenavy

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3087026
> 
> My new Turquoise B 30 and two different twillies.


 
so pretty, great pop of color


----------



## marina230

bluenavy said:


> so pretty, great pop of color


 Thank you so much!


----------



## Christofle

beanybaker said:


> Please be honest with me here..... What do you think of this combination? Does it look really bad as now i can't decided. I was ridiculed in Hermes by two SAs who said it was totally wrong and didn't look nice, but I was happy with it before they started to berate me. I've brought it regardless but can exchange....



To be honest those SAs should be looking for another job, since they apparently don't know what it means to be a sales associate.


----------



## Keren16

babysuki said:


> View attachment 3065976




Beautiful[emoji179]


----------



## Keren16

megt10 said:


> Love this twilly. I can see my collection growing from this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Love.




Same with me!  The Twillies personalize


----------



## Keren16

beanybaker said:


> Please be honest with me here..... What do you think of this combination? Does it look really bad as now i can't decided. I was ridiculed in Hermes by two SAs who said it was totally wrong and didn't look nice, but I was happy with it before they started to berate me. I've brought it regardless but can exchange....




I think the Twilly is an expression about you.
You like it, you're happy, it's all that counts 
Wear & enjoy[emoji106][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3087026
> 
> My new Turquoise B 30 and two different twillies.


So pop!


----------



## marina230

LOUKPEACH said:


> So pop!






Thank you!


----------



## meowmeow94

JE2824 said:


> Love it! Green and Orange is perfect together! Looks very chic.



Thank you


----------



## ChaneLisette

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3087026
> 
> My new Turquoise B 30 and two different twillies.



 I love the pop of color of your twillies against your beautiful turquoise B. &#128153;


----------



## OnlyloveH

I think I found the best twilly for my turquoise B30


----------



## lilyyy

OnlyloveH said:


> I think I found the best twilly for my turquoise B30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093305



Love that color combination!!


----------



## Purrsey

OnlyloveH said:


> I think I found the best twilly for my turquoise B30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093305




I totally agree!


----------



## chubbyshopper

This thread is dangerous, so many gorgeous combos! 
New twilly I bought on Saturday for Etoupe K28,


----------



## casseyelsie

chubbyshopper said:


> This thread is dangerous, so many gorgeous combos!
> New twilly I bought on Saturday for Etoupe K28,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093355




Lovely combo


----------



## iamyumi

I am terrible at tying them as you can see... If anyone has a good video on how to tie a twilly on lindy shoulder strap please do share!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

OnlyloveH said:


> I think I found the best twilly for my turquoise B30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093305


----------



## Purrsey

My first attempt on a bow at the end of the twirling. Took some sweat to figuring it out.


----------



## heifer

chubbyshopper said:


> This thread is dangerous, so many gorgeous combos!
> New twilly I bought on Saturday for Etoupe K28,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093355



I'm in love with your kelly and the twilly is the icing on the top!! I've been contemplating wether to get one in a 32 or not in etoupe


----------



## Serva1

Purrsey said:


> My first attempt on a bow at the end of the twirling. Took some sweat to figuring it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095617




You orange B25 is so cute [emoji7]


----------



## bluenavy

OnlyloveH said:


> I think I found the best twilly for my turquoise B30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093305


 
Great combination.


----------



## rubysoma

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3093936
> 
> View attachment 3093937
> View attachment 3093938
> 
> I am terrible at tying them as you can see... If anyone has a good video on how to tie a twilly on lindy shoulder strap please do share!



Don't know about lindys, but I love the twillies!


----------



## iamyumi

Purrsey said:


> My first attempt on a bow at the end of the twirling. Took some sweat to figuring it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095617




Aww so cute!


----------



## iamyumi

rubysoma said:


> Don't know about lindys, but I love the twillies!




Thank you!


----------



## Ccc1

chubbyshopper said:


> This thread is dangerous, so many gorgeous combos!
> New twilly I bought on Saturday for Etoupe K28,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093355


Perfect combo! Could you please tell me the name & colorway of your Twilly? TIA


----------



## Darma

B35 in bleu electric with twillies


----------



## MYH

Darma said:


> B35 in bleu electric with twillies


Gorgeous! You've tied your twillies perfectly on your B.  Love this blue...is it BE?


----------



## Darma

MYH said:


> Gorgeous! You've tied your twillies perfectly on your B.  Love this blue...is it BE?



Thanks, MYH!  It took me forever to get those twillies in place.  Yes, it is BE.


----------



## leooh

Darma said:


> B35 in bleu electric with twillies




I think this will be my next target... The turquoise interior is dreamy![emoji7]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Darma said:


> B35 in bleu electric with twillies


I want your BAG!!! gorgeous woohoo


----------



## chubbyshopper

casseyelsie said:


> Lovely combo


 


chubbyshopper said:


> This thread is dangerous, so many gorgeous combos!
> New twilly I bought on Saturday for Etoupe K28,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093355


 


heifer said:


> I'm in love with your kelly and the twilly is the icing on the top!! I've been contemplating wether to get one in a 32 or not in etoupe


 


Ccc1 said:


> Perfect combo! Could you please tell me the name & colorway of your Twilly? TIA


 
Thanks for your lovely comments ladies. I'm still very new to Hermes and this is my 2nd twilly.. 


heifer, k32 will be a great size in Etoupe, mine is in togo


CC1, the twilly is called Collections Imperiales with the Orange and Black. I might go back and get the Rose colour one too. You can check on the hermes website for more colours.


----------



## ari

Purrsey said:


> My first attempt on a bow at the end of the twirling. Took some sweat to figuring it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095617


wow! this is amazing! how did you do it?


----------



## Purrsey

Darma said:


> B35 in bleu electric with twillies




Omg so many bags here that make me faint over and over again. How beautiful these are being paired.


----------



## Purrsey

ari said:


> wow! this is amazing! how did you do it?




Thanks. I searched in YouTube but it was so hard to understand. In the end I trial and error and figured it out myself. Hee a little proud moment.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> My first attempt on a bow at the end of the twirling. Took some sweat to figuring it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095617



You totally mastered it! Perfect matching twilly with that cute bow. No one would believe it's your first attempt. I definitely need lots of practice. I think B35 has longer handles making the bow a tad smaller though. 
Well done Purrsey. &#128079;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995; 
Such a great find. &#128092;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ari

here I found this for anybody wondering how to do it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhTUKnpeIjg

it would be dificult for me - haha, I can't tie my shoes, but I'll try, LOL


----------



## Purrsey

Haha that's the exact clip I watched and I just couldn't follow her steps! 

I'm waiting for your bow


----------



## ldldb

my gris t b30 and her twillys &#128525;


----------



## Purrsey

ldldb said:


> my gris t b30 and her twillys [emoji7]




Oh wow I love these!!! I mean ok it reminds me of zebra but in a good way of course. Can I ask what's the name of the twilly? In love!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Haha that's the exact clip I watched and I just couldn't follow her steps!
> 
> I'm waiting for your bow



I watched the same clip and couldn't follow either. I watched another one which I found it easier to follow. Unfortunately I searched for it just now and it showed that it's been removed. &#128576; 
Here was my first attempt a week ago. Not as good as yours I must say. Definitely need more practice. &#128568;


----------



## Purrsey

Kat I think your bow is cute and totally perfect. I did try on a b30 before but I knew it was no way I could get to a bow so I gave up. Partly the end of the twilly just wasn't long enough, compared to b25. You did awesomely!


----------



## ldldb

Purrsey said:


> Oh wow I love these!!! I mean ok it reminds me of zebra but in a good way of course. Can I ask what's the name of the twilly? In love!



i believe it's called "Ondes" (waves) but yes, they remind me of zebras also!

here's a full view


----------



## ari

ldldb said:


> my gris t b30 and her twillys &#128525;


This is perfect!


----------



## Purrsey

ldldb said:


> i believe it's called "Ondes" (waves) but yes, they remind me of zebras also!
> 
> here's a full view




Are you and Kat bag twins? 

If I ever get a Gris T then Ondes here I come!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Are you and Kat bag twins?
> 
> If I ever get a Gris T then Ondes here I come!



You are right Purrsey, only that our bags are in different size....B30 / 35. 
The zebra twillys are really interesting and pop.


----------



## Rami00

ldldb said:


> my gris t b30 and her twillys &#128525;
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/ld...1501f73b7e734e76b21b3ece_zpsecym1grf.jpg.html


 
WOW! I loveeee this twilly. I could so use it on my Gris T Kelly.


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> I watched the same clip and couldn't follow either. I watched another one which I found it easier to follow. Unfortunately I searched for it just now and it showed that it's been removed. &#128576;
> Here was my first attempt a week ago. Not as good as yours I must say. Definitely need more practice. &#128568;


 


Very cute.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ldldb said:


> i believe it's called "Ondes" (waves) but yes, they remind me of zebras also!
> 
> here's a full view


Love these!


----------



## ldldb

ari said:


> This is perfect!





Rami00 said:


> WOW! I loveeee this twilly. I could so use it on my Gris T Kelly.





LOUKPEACH said:


> Love these!



thanks, ladies!


----------



## leooh

new kelly, new twilly


----------



## leooh




----------



## Serva1

Ms vert olive looks very sporty with this twilly. She is so pretty [emoji7]


----------



## Purrsey

leooh said:


> View attachment 3097609




So did you buy 2 twillys?  btw, I purchased my Gold K from Nisha as well. Hee. She promised she won't post up for sale only after I've seen it. And of course I need to take it home!

We were also talking about your Barenia. And we both agree it looks "younger" having PHW instead of GHW. Like what serva has mentioned, looks more sporty!


----------



## leooh

Purrsey said:


> So did you buy 2 twillys?  btw, I purchased my Gold K from Nisha as well. Hee. She promised she won't post up for sale only after I've seen it. And of course I need to take it home!
> 
> We were also talking about your Barenia. And we both agree it looks "younger" having PHW instead of GHW. Like what serva has mentioned, looks more sporty!




Hi purrsey, I was guessing you got it from Nisha because of the background of your sneak peek hehe. No I didn't... I didn't like it enough to buy two, and I realise I don't really like two handle bags(yet... Who knows, I may purchase a birkin one day?) was hoping for something with both orange and blue and fuschia, but couldn't see one I like...

Yes she totally convinced me regarding the colour of the hardware! I used to like GHW in everything...but she made a very good point


----------



## leooh

Serva1 said:


> Ms vert olive looks very sporty with this twilly. She is so pretty [emoji7]




Thanks dear! This is the underside, the pattern on the other side looks a bit different, reveal next time


----------



## kewave

GT looking very different in different lightings with different twillys...


----------



## leooh

kewave said:


> GT looking very different in different lightings with different twillys...




Both look great!!! Tempting me to buy even more twillies!


----------



## leooh

this is better I didn't really like the other side before..


----------



## Purrsey

leooh said:


> View attachment 3099287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is better I didn't really like the other side before..



I agree. Much better!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

kewave said:


> GT looking very different in different lightings with different twillys...



Love them both. Just admire how that little thing can change the entire look of our bags! Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ldldb said:


> i believe it's called "Ondes" (waves) but yes, they remind me of zebras also!
> 
> here's a full view



Very cute look. Feels like just walked into the zoo with such a beautiful bag!!


----------



## lrishmany

My first store bought 30 birkin with twillys


----------



## Canneiv

My Birkin and new twilly I just got yesterday.


----------



## leooh

lrishmany said:


> My first store bought 30 birkin with twillys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100261




Congrats, beautiful!


----------



## leooh

Canneiv said:


> My Birkin and new twilly I just got yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100303
> View attachment 3100304




I like how the two twillies still matches well with each other, unique look


----------



## Kat.Lee

lrishmany said:


> My first store bought 30 birkin with twillys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100261



Beautiful. Congrats


----------



## Kat.Lee

Canneiv said:


> My Birkin and new twilly I just got yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100303
> View attachment 3100304



Beautiful. Congrats


----------



## Kat.Lee

My 2nd time tie a bow &#128517; (hope it stays on long enough to last for the day&#128513;!)
Twilly: Brides et Gris Gris


----------



## leooh

Kat.Lee said:


> My 2nd time tie a bow [emoji28] (hope it stays on long enough to last for the day[emoji16]!)
> 
> Twilly: Brides et Gris Gris




Looks esp cute with the bell like charms


----------



## Kat.Lee

leooh said:


> Looks esp cute with the bell like charms



Thank you leooh. Guess what the charms are made of?........three silk scarves. Quite amazing. Got them from H some 7-8 years ago. I believe it was limited edition. Just amazed that those are 3 silk scarf balls! &#128522;


----------



## leooh

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you leooh. Guess what the charms are made of?........three silk scarves. Quite amazing. Got them from H some 7-8 years ago. I believe it was limited edition. Just amazed that those are 3 silk scarf balls! [emoji4]




Amazing, They are very cute... But I would have three scarves instead haha

Slightly obsessed with scarves and twillies now, though it's too hot to wear in our weather.


----------



## Kat.Lee

leooh said:


> Amazing, They are very cute... But I would have three scarves instead haha
> 
> Slightly obsessed with scarves and twillies now, though it's too hot to wear in our weather.



I can imagine your love for silks (scarves/shawls/twillies)! I know soooo many people diving into silks! Btw I saw your amazing scarves drawers! &#128513;&#128536; Btw besides bag charms, I'm crazy for twillys too.


----------



## Keren16

lrishmany said:


> My first store bought 30 birkin with twillys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100261




Congratulations!
Great choices[emoji106]


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> I can imagine your love for silks (scarves/shawls/twillies)! I know soooo many people diving into silks! Btw I saw your amazing scarves drawers! [emoji16][emoji8] Btw besides bag charms, I'm crazy for twillys too.




I'm becoming obsessed with Twilly's also.  They personalize a bag as the beautiful reveals here show!


----------



## lrishmany

Keren16 said:


> Congratulations!
> Great choices[emoji106]




Thanks so much!


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> My 2nd time tie a bow [emoji28] (hope it stays on long enough to last for the day[emoji16]!)
> 
> Twilly: Brides et Gris Gris




Your Kelly & Twilly are amazing![emoji179][emoji324]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Keren16 said:


> Your Kelly & Twilly are amazing![emoji179][emoji324]



Thank you Karen16


----------



## lrishmany

Kat.Lee said:


> My 2nd time tie a bow [emoji28] (hope it stays on long enough to last for the day[emoji16]!)
> 
> Twilly: Brides et Gris Gris




What a cute combo!  I need to learn the twilly bow!


----------



## Kat.Lee

lrishmany said:


> What a cute combo!  I need to learn the twilly bow!



Thank you. To me it's easier to do it on Kelly than B35 given Kelly's handle is shorter (not much difference though). Attached a comparison photo. I still need more practice &#128513;


----------



## leooh

Kat.Lee said:


> I can imagine your love for silks (scarves/shawls/twillies)! I know soooo many people diving into silks! Btw I saw your amazing scarves drawers! [emoji16][emoji8] Btw besides bag charms, I'm crazy for twillys too.




My dear kat, I think you mean megt10 with her fabulous collection! Hmmm, that would be me in 10 years time[emoji16]


----------



## leooh

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you. To me it's easier to do it on Kelly than B35 given Kelly's handle is shorter (not much difference though). Attached a comparison photo. I still need more practice [emoji16]




Can't decide which one I like more...
I'm warming up to the idea of pastel twillies


----------



## San2222

Wanted to share mine on gp..So addicting!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

San2222 said:


> Wanted to share mine on gp..So addicting!!!



Totally agree. Can't have enough of them! 
Very beautiful &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

leooh said:


> My dear kat, I think you mean megt10 with her fabulous collection! Hmmm, that would be me in 10 years time[emoji16]



Oh my apology. Now you have your 10 years goal &#128513;&#128536;
I agree with the torn in between choice of CW. I often swap them around on different bags depending on my outfit. It's fun to play around mix and match. I'm sure you will make a great combination that compliments your look. Then your twillys will be happy and content for that sake. &#128536;&#128522;&#128513;


----------



## Kat.Lee

keren16 said:


> i'm becoming obsessed with twilly's also.  They personalize a bag as the beautiful reveals here show!



+1


----------



## leooh

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh my apology. Now you have your 10 years goal [emoji16][emoji8]
> 
> I agree with the torn in between choice of CW. I often swap them around on different bags depending on my outfit. It's fun to play around mix and match. I'm sure you will make a great combination that compliments your look. Then your twillys will be happy and content for that sake. [emoji8][emoji4][emoji16]




Thanks dear, really hope I can blossom into a lady who can wear scarves and shawls with grace...like the ladies here who look so effortless in their beautiful outfits..


----------



## Kat.Lee

leooh said:


> Thanks dear, really hope I can blossom into a lady who can wear scarves and shawls with grace...like the ladies here who look so effortless in their beautiful outfits..



I'm sure you will and you are blossoming in your head already! &#127872;


----------



## leooh

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm sure you will and you are blossoming in your head already! [emoji166]




[emoji8]


----------



## Purrsey

Leooh I can empathise since SG can be an oven in the afternoon. I have few H scarfs and brandless scarfs but there's almost no chance to wear them here. I usually just leave them for movie/date nights or when flying.

Oops out of topic. Ok what twilly should I buy next?


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> Leooh I can empathise since SG can be an oven in the afternoon. I have few H scarfs and brandless scarfs but there's almost no chance to wear them here. I usually just leave them for movie/date nights or when flying.
> 
> Oops out of topic. Ok what twilly should I buy next?




Thinking about my next Twilly also!  Thought about going to Hermes today to look[emoji102][emoji324]


----------



## Purrsey

Keren16 said:


> Thinking about my next Twilly also!  Thought about going to Hermes today to look[emoji102][emoji324]




What colorway or perhaps the color of your bag that you're trying to  pair with?

I want a dark color twilly to go with my BBK. She is using pink twilly which I think it's too much against the black. 

Anyone knows the name of this twilly? (Looking for different CW of this design)


----------



## marina230

kewave said:


> GT looking very different in different lightings with different twillys...


 Love this back one! I need to get the same for my Etoupe!


----------



## marina230

kewave said:


> GT looking very different in different lightings with different twillys...


 


Kat.Lee said:


> My 2nd time tie a bow &#128517; (hope it stays on long enough to last for the day&#128513;!)
> Twilly: Brides et Gris Gris


 Adorable!!!


----------



## marina230

ldldb said:


> my gris t b30 and her twillys &#128525;


 Picture perfect!


----------



## marina230

ldldb said:


> my gris t b30 and her twillys &#128525;


 


iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3093936
> 
> View attachment 3093937
> View attachment 3093938
> 
> I am terrible at tying them as you can see... If anyone has a good video on how to tie a twilly on lindy shoulder strap please do share!


 Love this contract!


----------



## casseyelsie

Purrsey said:


> Leooh I can empathise since SG can be an oven in the afternoon. I have few H scarfs and brandless scarfs but there's almost no chance to wear them here. I usually just leave them for movie/date nights or when flying.
> 
> Oops out of topic. Ok what twilly should I buy next?




+1. I only have 1 H scarf, use once only and felt really silly because it's damn hot n humid where I live too. But I like twilly as well. Have 3 that I rotate on my bags but I only tie them as bow.  Still can't master the technique well enough lol


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> What colorway or perhaps the color of your bag that you're trying to  pair with?
> 
> I want a dark color twilly to go with my BBK. She is using pink twilly which I think it's too much against the black.
> 
> Anyone knows the name of this twilly? (Looking for different CW of this design)
> View attachment 3101632




I bought Grand Manège (not sure if cw, maybe 12) from H. Com to go with my Box Kelly. She is a deep Navy (almost black) with dark green trim & handle.  I think it might be better to choose in person unless you know exactly what it looks like.  The Twilly you show is really pretty.  Can't wait to know the name.


----------



## Keren16

casseyelsie said:


> +1. I only have 1 H scarf, use once only and felt really silly because it's damn hot n humid where I live too. But I like twilly as well. Have 3 that I rotate on my bags but I only tie them as bow.  Still can't master the technique well enough lol




It's hot & humid where I live also so I am reluctant to wear my H bags & Twillies.  They are so pretty though & wearing the Twilly makes me happy[emoji4]


----------



## kasumi168

Purrsey said:


> What colorway or perhaps the color of your bag that you're trying to  pair with?
> 
> I want a dark color twilly to go with my BBK. She is using pink twilly which I think it's too much against the black.
> 
> Anyone knows the name of this twilly? (Looking for different CW of this design)
> View attachment 3101632



That's a Brandebourgs twilly


----------



## Purrsey

kasumi168 said:


> That's a Brandebourgs twilly




Thank you oh so much!


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> Thank you oh so much!




That is a beautiful Twilly.  Were you able to get it?
The l'arbre de vie is beautiful also on your Kelly.  
They both wear well


----------



## Serva1

I really like these new twillies for my inky queen, B30 Blue Ocean in togo


----------



## Purrsey

Keren16 said:


> That is a beautiful Twilly.  Were you able to get it?
> The l'arbre de vie is beautiful also on your Kelly.
> They both wear well




I haven't checked with the store. Will pop by soon. 

I start to like twillys that kinda blend in with the bag color. Maybe I need a pink bag haa.


----------



## rubysoma

Serva1 said:


> I really like these new twillies for my inky queen, B30 Blue Ocean in togo
> View attachment 3102663



I'm really loving these CI twillies!


----------



## Serva1

rubysoma said:


> I'm really loving these CI twillies!




Me too and I'm already contemplating on buying a pair for my GT, since I didn't get any L'Arbre de Vie designs some seasons ago. The small floral details and horses are so cute


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> I haven't checked with the store. Will pop by soon.
> 
> I start to like twillys that kinda blend in with the bag color. Maybe I need a pink bag haa.




That's right ... get a bag to go with your Twilly [emoji324][emoji106]


----------



## Keren16

Keren16 said:


> That's right ... get a bag to go with your Twilly [emoji324][emoji106]




That's Keren thinking![emoji136]&#127995;


----------



## leooh

Purrsey said:


> I haven't checked with the store. Will pop by soon.
> 
> I start to like twillys that kinda blend in with the bag color. Maybe I need a pink bag haa.




Yes you do[emoji6]


----------



## Purrsey

Keren16 said:


> That's right ... get a bag to go with your Twilly [emoji324][emoji106]







leooh said:


> Yes you do[emoji6]




I guess you gals can't take joke. (Lol. Deep inside my heart there's a vague little pink bag image....).


----------



## leooh

Purrsey said:


> I guess you gals can't take joke. (Lol. Deep inside my heart there's a vague little pink bag image....).




Listen to your heart... [emoji6][emoji176]


----------



## ari

Serva1 said:


> I really like these new twillies for my inky queen, B30 Blue Ocean in togo
> View attachment 3102663


love your new Twillys!


----------



## ari

First attempt, keep trying)))


----------



## leooh

ari said:


> First attempt, keep trying)))




Looks perfect already to me... I love GHW and blue...


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> First attempt, keep trying)))




Very beautiful. Adorable [emoji170]


----------



## ari

leooh said:


> Looks perfect already to me... I love GHW and blue...





Kat.Lee said:


> Very beautiful. Adorable [emoji170]



you are too nice!


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> I guess you gals can't take joke. (Lol. Deep inside my heart there's a vague little pink bag image....).




Sorry if you thought I was serious.  I knew you were joking![emoji3]
Except for myself, I was part serious.  That thought would go through my mind[emoji178]


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> I guess you gals can't take joke. (Lol. Deep inside my heart there's a vague little pink bag image....).




Also, I've been thinking about the Twilly you pictured.  Hope you got it because it is beautiful!


----------



## Purrsey

ari said:


> First attempt, keep trying)))



I think you've nailed it!



Keren16 said:


> Sorry if you thought I was serious.  I knew you were joking![emoji3]
> Except for myself, I was part serious.  That thought would go through my mind[emoji178]







Keren16 said:


> Also, I've been thinking about the Twilly you pictured.  Hope you got it because it is beautiful!




Heheh. Hey I just saw a vintage bolide for sale. I can always drool at pictures 

Thanks dear. I'll try my best to hunt one down.


----------



## Serva1

My new CI twillies for B30 togo in Blue Ocean. The true colour is a bit darker. I will try the bow on my next attempt [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

ari said:


> love your new Twillys!




Thank you ari [emoji1] I hope I can make a nice bow next time. Today I didn't have the patience...you made an amazing first attempt!


----------



## Purrsey

Keren16 said:


> Also, I've been thinking about the Twilly you pictured.  Hope you got it because it is beautiful!




I've no luck with that last twilly. What do you think of this for black Kelly? Grande Tenue. I do prefer the reverse side which has more darker tones.


----------



## Keren16

It's actually pretty. Classic.  A nautical appearance.  Different feeling than l'Arbre de Vie which I think is also nice


----------



## Keren16




----------



## Keren16

These are pics of the Twilly I bought for my vintage Kelly.  Have not decided if I'm going to keep or exchange yet.  I bought to go with the colors of the bag


----------



## Keren16

keren16 said:


> these are pics of the twilly i bought for my vintage kelly.  Have not decided if i'm going to keep or exchange yet.  I bought to go with the colors of the bag


----------



## Keren16

(Sorry ... Think it's posting twice)


----------



## Purrsey

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3105771
> View attachment 3105772




Thanks dear.
Your twilly has very elegant colors together. May I ask what's the color of your K?


----------



## Keren16

Hi.  My Kelly is a deep navy (almost black) with dark green top & handle.  I'll try to post pic.
I think the Twilly you posted would look great on your bag.  I also asked my husband & he agreed


----------



## Purrsey

Keren16 said:


> Hi.  My Kelly is a deep navy (almost black) with dark green top & handle.  I'll try to post pic.
> I think the Twilly you posted would look great on your bag.  I also asked my husband & he agreed




Looking forward to meeting your gem. 

Ha I love it that your man is involved! Coincidentally, for the first time, just couple of hours ago, my man asked me "where's your Chanel bag? Where's your Prada bag I bought you?", when I was packing my Kelly for the new work week. I love it he finally notices such things. 

Thanks... I'm picking up the grande Tenue tomorrow.


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> Looking forward to meeting your gem.
> 
> Ha I love it that your man is involved! Coincidentally, for the first time, just couple of hours ago, my man asked me "where's your Chanel bag? Where's your Prada bag I bought you?", when I was packing my Kelly for the new work week. I love it he finally notices such things.
> 
> Thanks... I'm picking up the grande Tenue tomorrow.





The Grande Tenue will go beautifully with your Kelly!


----------



## Keren16

keren16 said:


> the grande tenue will go beautifully with your kelly!




View attachment 3106643


----------



## Keren16

This is my Kelly
It's the first vintage bag I ever bought
(Still deciding if the Twilly goes.  I could always get an additional one!)


----------



## leooh

Keren16 said:


> This is my Kelly
> It's the first vintage bag I ever bought
> (Still deciding if the Twilly goes.  I could always get an additional one!)




A very unique kelly, and it's in great shape for a vintage piece! Haha you can never have too many twillies [emoji6]


----------



## Keren16

leooh said:


> A very unique kelly, and it's in great shape for a vintage piece! Haha you can never have too many twillies [emoji6]




Thanks.  I agree about Twilly's!  Each express something different!!


----------



## perlerare

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3106643



Beautiful Kelly , Congrats !


----------



## ssv003

My first attempt using twillies on my new-to-me B.


----------



## leooh

ssv003 said:


> My first attempt using twillies on my new-to-me B.
> 
> View attachment 3107133




Beautiful, they go so well together... Congrats on the new B


----------



## ari

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3106643


fantastic Kelly! congrats Keren ! to be frank I wouldn't cover this Beautiful green handle with a twilly &#8211; maybe you can have just a bow at one side?


----------



## ari

ssv003 said:


> My first attempt using twillies on my new-to-me B.
> 
> View attachment 3107133


Love the color combo!


----------



## Purrsey

Keren16 said:


> This is my Kelly
> It's the first vintage bag I ever bought
> (Still deciding if the Twilly goes.  I could always get an additional one!)




Gorgeous k. Something about vintage box that's so alluring.


----------



## Purrsey

ari said:


> fantastic Kelly! congrats Keren ! to be frank I wouldn't cover this Beautiful green handle with a twilly  maybe you can have just a bow at one side?




I gotta say I agree with Ari. Like totally.


----------



## Purrsey

ssv003 said:


> My first attempt using twillies on my new-to-me B.
> 
> View attachment 3107133




Congrats on your new addition. I think you won't stop at this pair of twillys


----------



## Purrsey

Collected the preloved Grande Tenue twilly for my K.


----------



## leooh

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3107150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collected the preloved Grande Tenue twilly for my K.




Hi purrsey, pretty


----------



## Purrsey

I think this looks better than the previous pink. I will keep aside this pair of pink twillys for my next bag


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3107150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collected the preloved Grande Tenue twilly for my K.







Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3107165
> 
> I think this looks better than the previous pink. I will keep aside this pair of pink twillys for my next bag




Both look good. I'd opt for the 2nd one. But the 1st one can make a very girly look depending on what your outfit is. IMO. 
Btw the blue-ish twilly can match with any of your new bag charms if you choose to use any with it. Congrats!


----------



## Purrsey

leooh said:


> Hi purrsey, pretty




Thanks leooh!



Kat.Lee said:


> Both look good. I'd opt for the 2nd one. But the 1st one can make a very girly look depending on what your outfit is. IMO.
> Btw the blue-ish twilly can match with any of your new bag charms if you choose to use any with it. Congrats!




So far this Kelly has only gone to work with me so I try not to be too cute lol. But I agree the K has a total different look with the pink twilly, so that's great for different occasion. This pair of pinks will be inherited by my next little vintage black box bag on its way here. 

Yeah!! I have thought of tying a bow with this new twilly on my GP together with my dolphin and sailboat. Thanks for sharing the ideas I love it.


----------



## Keren16

perlerare said:


> Beautiful Kelly , Congrats !




Thank you!!!


----------



## Keren16

ari said:


> fantastic Kelly! congrats Keren ! to be frank I wouldn't cover this Beautiful green handle with a twilly  maybe you can have just a bow at one side?




Thanks!  I'll follow your suggestion.  I originally bought it to protect the handle.  You are right.  Not even sure the Twilly goes with the bag.


----------



## Keren16

ssv003 said:


> My first attempt using twillies on my new-to-me B.
> 
> View attachment 3107133




Love your B!  Love your Twilly!  Which one is it?  Promise I won't copy [emoji6]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Keren, I second ari's idea! It would be such a shame to cover the uniqueness of the bag. Enjoy your precious treasure!


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> Gorgeous k. Something about vintage box that's so alluring.




Thanks.  Vintage has a personality to it.  I also admire how well they age [emoji512]!!


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3107150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collected the preloved Grande Tenue twilly for my K.




Congratulations! The Grande Tenue looks even nicer on your bag!


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3107165
> 
> I think this looks better than the previous pink. I will keep aside this pair of pink twillys for my next bag



The Twilly looks great on your Kelly!  L'arbre de Vie has a different look (nice also).  I understand why you prefer this one.  Truly beautiful! Enjoy wearing her!


----------



## H. for H.

chrissssssssy said:


> My little bow! Btw, who knows how to make the flower?





Purrsey said:


> What a happy pink! Pretty bow. Wow the twilly can make a flower? Teach me please.



Were you thinking of something like this, my Plume 28 with a twilly flower


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> Keren, I second ari's idea! It would be such a shame to cover the uniqueness of the bag. Enjoy your precious treasure!




Thank you!  No covering the handle!!
Everyone who commented feel the same way.  I appreciate the opinions[emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

H. for H. said:


> Were you thinking of something like this, my Plume 28 with a twilly flower




That's pretty!


----------



## ari

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3107165
> 
> I think this looks better than the previous pink. I will keep aside this pair of pink twillys for my next bag


purrsey, I love them both! the way you styled it today the pink L'arbre de Vie looked amazing!


----------



## ari

H. for H. said:


> Were you thinking of something like this, my Plume 28 with a twilly flower


wow so beautiful, never seen it before! how did you do it?


----------



## Kat.Lee

H. for H. said:


> Were you thinking of something like this, my Plume 28 with a twilly flower




That's really lovely and cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rubysoma

H. for H. said:


> Were you thinking of something like this, my Plume 28 with a twilly flower



love that box leather.  how did you make that flower?  so cute!


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> I gotta say I agree with Ari. Like totally.



Me too, glad to see you're going to showcase the handle, keren!



H. for H. said:


> Were you thinking of something like this, my Plume 28 with a twilly flower



Sooo pretty!!!  Please tell us how you did that!


----------



## Purrsey

Thank you dear Keren. 

H for H, that's so cute. Me too haven't seen this. And oh your box Plume is so lovely. 

I will go try out the flower sometime. Ask Mr Google first.


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> Thanks leooh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far this Kelly has only gone to work with me so I try not to be too cute lol. But I agree the K has a total different look with the pink twilly, so that's great for different occasion. This pair of pinks will be inherited by my next little vintage black box bag on its way here.
> 
> Yeah!! I have thought of tying a bow with this new twilly on my GP together with my dolphin and sailboat. Thanks for sharing the ideas I love it.




You know how to match accessories with your bags.  Next one should be inspiring.  I love the dolphin & sailboat on your gp.  If you try this Twilly on the bag, please post a pic


----------



## Purrsey

Keren16 said:


> You know how to match accessories with your bags.  Next one should be inspiring.  I love the dolphin & sailboat on your gp.  If you try this Twilly on the bag, please post a pic




I would be glad to share. Maybe I should try the flower on the GP!


----------



## papertiger

H. for H. said:


> Were you thinking of something like this, my Plume 28 with a twilly flower



Bravo! 

B-e-a-u-tiful Plume too


----------



## H. for H.

Keren16 said:


> That's pretty!





ari said:


> wow so beautiful, never seen it before! how did you do it?





Kat.Lee said:


> That's really lovely and cute! Thanks for sharing.





rubysoma said:


> love that box leather.  how did you make that flower?  so cute!





klynneann said:


> Sooo pretty!!!  Please tell us how you did that!





Purrsey said:


> H for H, that's so cute. Me too haven't seen this. And oh your box Plume is so lovely.
> 
> I will go try out the flower sometime. Ask Mr Google first.





papertiger said:


> Bravo!
> 
> B-e-a-u-tiful Plume too




Thank you.  This video gives you the general idea of how to make the flower.  Instead of leaving the ends loose, I twisted the twilly to the end, and secured it with a loose double knot.  Hope this helps and looking forward to seeing all your lovely flowers.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_pUP0BDm80


----------



## chrissssssssy

H. for H. said:


> Were you thinking of something like this, my Plume 28 with a twilly flower




Yes!!! How did you make it? Just so cute!


----------



## periogirl28

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3106643




This is super special!


----------



## boo1689

H. for H. said:


> Were you thinking of something like this, my Plume 28 with a twilly flower



 super gorgy~ what a fantastic idea!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## boo1689

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3107165
> 
> I think this looks better than the previous pink. I will keep aside this pair of pink twillys for my next bag



Love this look~ so elegant!  and YES to NEXT BAG


----------



## boo1689

H. for H. said:


> Thank you.  This video gives you the general idea of how to make the flower.  Instead of leaving the ends loose, I twisted the twilly to the end, and secured it with a loose double knot.  Hope this helps and looking forward to seeing all your lovely flowers.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_pUP0BDm80




 thank you my dear for the brilliant idea and for sharing~ Here is my attempt~~


----------



## Keren16

periogirl28 said:


> This is super special!




Thank you!


----------



## LaChocolat

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3106643



  Oh Keren, this is super special.  Definitely don't cover the handles and definitely get on to some modelling shots, pretty, pretty please!


----------



## Keren16

LaChocolat said:


> Oh Keren, this is super special.  Definitely don't cover the handles and definitely get on to some modelling shots, pretty, pretty please!




Thanks!  I'll follow your advice.  Everyone feels the same.
The mod shots of you & others are so great I feel intimidated!  I better get over it!


----------



## leooh

H. for H. said:


> Were you thinking of something like this, my Plume 28 with a twilly flower




Wow this is so pretty! Thanks for sharing the link too, must try it!lovely plume too


----------



## leooh

boo1689 said:


> thank you my dear for the brilliant idea and for sharing~ Here is my attempt~~




It turned out great [emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## leooh

Keren16 said:


> Thanks!  I'll follow your advice.  Everyone feels the same.
> The mod shots of you & others are so great I feel intimidated!  I better get over it!




I feel intimidated too...but since it's just to share our joy... And all the ladies and gentlemen are so sweet and kind, I feel "safe" even though I'm sharing the same Kelly over and over again haha

Pls share mod shots! Your new Kelly is soo special...


----------



## klynneann

H. for H. said:


> Thank you.  This video gives you the general idea of how to make the flower.  Instead of leaving the ends loose, I twisted the twilly to the end, and secured it with a loose double knot.  Hope this helps and looking forward to seeing all your lovely flowers.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_pUP0BDm80



Thanks for posting the video!  It seems ridiculously easy but I'm sure it'll take a little practice - I'm going to try it soon!



boo1689 said:


> thank you my dear for the brilliant idea and for sharing~ Here is my attempt~~



Looks great!!


----------



## klynneann

Just as I suspected!    It looked a lot easier than it was!  Here is my attempt:

(Edit: Sorry for the non-H bag!)


----------



## Keren16

leooh said:


> I feel intimidated too...but since it's just to share our joy... And all the ladies and gentlemen are so sweet and kind, I feel "safe" even though I'm sharing the same Kelly over and over again haha
> 
> Pls share mod shots! Your new Kelly is soo special...




Thanks for your support.  Everyone is so complimentary about each other's reveals!  This is a really nice forum.  I love to see your Kelly & how it's worn.  Also, thanks for the compliment about my Kelly.  We both appreciate it!


----------



## Keren16

klynneann said:


> Just as I suspected!    It looked a lot easier than it was!  Here is my attempt:
> 
> (Edit: Sorry for the non-H bag!)




Your attempt is pretty successful!  I'm going to try


----------



## klynneann

Keren16 said:


> Your attempt is pretty successful!  I'm going to try



Thank you, Keren!  Good luck!


----------



## H. for H.

chrissssssssy said:


> Yes!!! How did you make it? Just so cute!


See my post #684, which includes a video.


boo1689 said:


> thank you my dear for the brilliant idea and for sharing~ Here is my attempt~~


My pleasure.  Your flower looks really nice with the leaf petals.


leooh said:


> Wow this is so pretty! Thanks for sharing the link too, must try it!lovely plume too


Thanks.  Looking forward to seeing your flower.


klynneann said:


> Just as I suspected!    It looked a lot easier than it was!  Here is my attempt:
> (Edit: Sorry for the non-H bag!)


Lovely!  I think this flower is a lot easier than the wrapped handle with bow.


----------



## Purrsey

I think this thread has all the nicest ladies 

I can't wait to try the flower. Thanks so much for sharing H for H (although I haven't got the time yet to watch the video. Hope i'll get it haha). 

Klynneann you nailed it! It's awesomely cute. You further inspire me to learn to master the flower.


----------



## Kat.Lee

klynneann said:


> Just as I suspected!    It looked a lot easier than it was!  Here is my attempt:
> 
> (Edit: Sorry for the non-H bag!)




Wow. Such a great job you've done. Beautiful on any bag! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Kat.Lee

H. for H. said:


> Thank you.  This video gives you the general idea of how to make the flower.  Instead of leaving the ends loose, I twisted the twilly to the end, and secured it with a loose double knot.  Hope this helps and looking forward to seeing all your lovely flowers.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_pUP0BDm80




Awww that's so lovely. Thank you so much for sharing. Very kind of you.


----------



## ari

Another try ))) not bad! I agree it's more difficult than it looks))


----------



## Kat.Lee

Not bad at all ari! I'll give it a try too. We will soon have our own "secret garden" with these cute little flowers! [emoji259]


----------



## Purrsey

Haha Chrissy and H for H get the ball rolling. Thank you for making us all excited. 

Nice move there Ari! I like it. Will try yours out too. 

My attempt and yes it's not as easy as it looks. 



And for days I can't decide I want a bow or a flower (joined two twillys to get this).


----------



## chrissssssssy

Purrsey said:


> Haha Chrissy and H for H get the ball rolling. Thank you for making us all excited.
> 
> Nice move there Ari! I like it. Will try yours out too.
> 
> My attempt and yes it's not as easy as it looks.
> View attachment 3108097
> 
> 
> And for days I can't decide I want a bow or a flower (joined two twillys to get this).
> View attachment 3108099




Wow wow wow!! This is even nicer!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chrissssssssy said:


> Wow wow wow!! This is even nicer!! Thanks for sharing!




+1
Love all of them. [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995; Thank you Purrsey.


----------



## Blue Rain

Purrsey said:


> Haha Chrissy and H for H get the ball rolling. Thank you for making us all excited.
> 
> Nice move there Ari! I like it. Will try yours out too.
> 
> My attempt and yes it's not as easy as it looks.
> View attachment 3108097
> 
> 
> And for days I can't decide I want a bow or a flower (joined two twillys to get this).
> View attachment 3108099


 
Very inspiring. You are quite crafty.


----------



## klynneann

H. for H. said:


> Lovely!  I think this flower is a lot easier than the wrapped handle with bow.



Oh, I bet you're right!  I haven't even thought about trying that (although I don't have a B or K so I couldn't try it on one of those, but hmm, I'm sure I have something else suitable... uh-oh the wheels are turning now lol)!



Purrsey said:


> I think this thread has all the nicest ladies
> 
> I can't wait to try the flower. Thanks so much for sharing H for H (although I haven't got the time yet to watch the video. Hope i'll get it haha).
> 
> Klynneann you nailed it! It's awesomely cute. You further inspire me to learn to master the flower.



Thank you, Purrsey!  Yes, you definitely have to try it!



Kat.Lee said:


> Wow. Such a great job you've done. Beautiful on any bag! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;



Thank you, Kat!  I do like to mix and match my brands lol.  



ari said:


> Another try ))) not bad! I agree it's more difficult than it looks))



Love how you got the "leaves" to show!


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> Haha Chrissy and H for H get the ball rolling. Thank you for making us all excited.
> 
> Nice move there Ari! I like it. Will try yours out too.
> 
> My attempt and yes it's not as easy as it looks.
> View attachment 3108097
> 
> 
> And for days I can't decide I want a bow or a flower (joined two twillys to get this).
> View attachment 3108099



Wow, Purrsey!  Looks great - love it with the bow!!


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> Haha Chrissy and H for H get the ball rolling. Thank you for making us all excited.
> 
> Nice move there Ari! I like it. Will try yours out too.
> 
> My attempt and yes it's not as easy as it looks.
> View attachment 3108097
> 
> 
> And for days I can't decide I want a bow or a flower (joined two twillys to get this).
> View attachment 3108099




Both beautiful!  You are very talented.  Lucky trait


----------



## Love Of My Life

The fleur is so divine!! Thanks for sharing..

This makes a wonderful gift for that person who loves H & we never know what to
get or give..


----------



## H. for H.

Kat.Lee said:


> Awww that's so lovely. Thank you so much for sharing. Very kind of you.


My pleasure.  Happy to help, glad so many of you find this helpful and love seeing all these flowers!


ari said:


> Another try ))) not bad! I agree it's more difficult than it looks))


Love how your flower adds a pop of color to your beautiful shoulder Kelly.


Purrsey said:


> Haha Chrissy and H for H get the ball rolling. Thank you for making us all excited.
> 
> Nice move there Ari! I like it. Will try yours out too.
> 
> My attempt and yes it's not as easy as it looks.
> View attachment 3108097
> 
> 
> And for days I can't decide I want a bow or a flower (joined two twillys to get this).
> View attachment 3108099



Wow Purrsey!  They're both lovely.  I found the flower alone to be a little small for my B35, the ribbon with the flower will be perfect.  How creative!


----------



## Serva1

Wow, ladies[emoji7] you are so inspiring with your flowers and bows and combos! Thank you for posting your beautiful pics.


----------



## ari

Purrsey said:


> Haha Chrissy and H for H get the ball rolling. Thank you for making us all excited.
> 
> Nice move there Ari! I like it. Will try yours out too.
> 
> My attempt and yes it's not as easy as it looks.
> View attachment 3108097
> 
> 
> And for days I can't decide I want a bow or a flower (joined two twillys to get this).
> View attachment 3108099


Love it *Purrsey!* did you use 2 twillies?


----------



## ari

H. for H. said:


> My pleasure.  Happy to help, glad so many of you find this helpful and love seeing all these flowers!
> 
> Love how your flower adds a pop of color to your beautiful shoulder Kelly.
> 
> 
> Wow Purrsey!  They're both lovely.  I found the flower alone to be a little small for my B35, the ribbon with the flower will be perfect.  How creative!


*thank you H. for H.*


----------



## Purrsey

ari said:


> Love it *Purrsey!* did you use 2 twillies?




Glad you ladies like these attempts. I'm thinking...maybe there could be more crafty possibilities other than bow and petals?

Dear Ari, yes I used two twillys . Now I remember I did take a shot. This is how it started. Tie two twillys into a knot behind the handle. Leave two short tails which make the ends of the bow. From here tie a bow as usual. The long remaining of the twilly you just twist to make the flower like you did.


----------



## ari

Purrsey said:


> Glad you ladies like these attempts. I'm thinking...maybe there could be more crafty possibilities other than bow and petals?
> 
> Dear Ari, yes I used two twillys . Now I remember I did take a shot. This is how it started. Tie two twillys into a knot behind the handle. Leave two short tails which make the ends of the bow. From here tie a bow as usual. The long remaining of the twilly you just twist to make the flower like you did.
> View attachment 3109006


thank you * Purrsey*! you are very creative!


----------



## beanybaker

Purrsey said:


> Haha Chrissy and H for H get the ball rolling. Thank you for making us all excited.
> 
> Nice move there Ari! I like it. Will try yours out too.
> 
> My attempt and yes it's not as easy as it looks.
> View attachment 3108097
> 
> 
> And for days I can't decide I want a bow or a flower (joined two twillys to get this).
> View attachment 3108099



OMG amazingly beautiful


----------



## Powder Puff

Thanks to all lovely TPF members for the amazing pics and tips- trying it out for the first time! My SM loved it so much she asked me for a demo in the shop to all the SAs!


----------



## ari

Powder Puff said:


> Thanks to all lovely TPF members for the amazing pics and tips- trying it out for the first time! My SM loved it so much she asked me for a demo in the shop to all the SAs!



Beautiful!


----------



## Powder Puff

ari said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks, ari!!


----------



## Miss Al

Powder Puff said:


> Thanks to all lovely TPF members for the amazing pics and tips- trying it out for the first time! My SM loved it so much she asked me for a demo in the shop to all the SAs!



Gorgeous! I love this.


----------



## Powder Puff

Miss Al said:


> Gorgeous! I love this.


Thanks for your sweet comment, Miss Al.


----------



## lynne_ross

Purrsey said:


> Haha Chrissy and H for H get the ball rolling. Thank you for making us all excited.
> 
> Nice move there Ari! I like it. Will try yours out too.
> 
> My attempt and yes it's not as easy as it looks.
> View attachment 3108097
> 
> 
> And for days I can't decide I want a bow or a flower (joined two twillys to get this).
> View attachment 3108099



This is soooo cute!!! going to try it


----------



## H. for H.

Powder Puff said:


> Thanks to all lovely TPF members for the amazing pics and tips- trying it out for the first time! My SM loved it so much she asked me for a demo in the shop to all the SAs!



Love your flower with your bag charm!  It's great you're able to share with your store and SM.  Imagining all the pretty flowers they could make.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Powder Puff said:


> Thanks to all lovely TPF members for the amazing pics and tips- trying it out for the first time! My SM loved it so much she asked me for a demo in the shop to all the SAs!




Love this one. Love the cute tiny petals!


----------



## boo1689

Purrsey said:


> Haha Chrissy and H for H get the ball rolling. Thank you for making us all excited.
> 
> Nice move there Ari! I like it. Will try yours out too.
> 
> My attempt and yes it's not as easy as it looks.
> View attachment 3108097
> 
> 
> And for days I can't decide I want a bow or a flower (joined two twillys to get this).
> View attachment 3108099




Bravo !!! Sooo very cute !!!! Love love the bow n the rose and super heart the dolphin jumping over your sailboat !


----------



## boo1689

Simple bow for today ~


----------



## Purrsey

Powder Puff said:


> Thanks to all lovely TPF members for the amazing pics and tips- trying it out for the first time! My SM loved it so much she asked me for a demo in the shop to all the SAs!




So cute!! I have the same pair of Twillys for my orange B25


----------



## Purrsey

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3112382
> 
> Simple bow for today ~




I love the bow and the vibe the twilly is giving to your super duper gorgeous B!


----------



## Purrsey

Found this very special twilly which I'm picking up. Want to use it on my gold K28. This is the Clic Clac A Pois with H-Milan print and it was sold only during the opening of the Milan flagship store.


----------



## mibonbon

Purrsey, Omg it's just lovely! [emoji7] May I ask where you found it?


----------



## Mininana

Powder Puff said:


> Thanks to all lovely TPF members for the amazing pics and tips- trying it out for the first time! My SM loved it so much she asked me for a demo in the shop to all the SAs!




This is beautiful! What are your twillies called?


My contribution


----------



## Mininana

H. for H. said:


> Were you thinking of something like this, my Plume 28 with a twilly flower




We are Twilly twins!!  did you use one or two to make the flower?


----------



## boo1689

Powder Puff said:


> Thanks to all lovely TPF members for the amazing pics and tips- trying it out for the first time! My SM loved it so much she asked me for a demo in the shop to all the SAs!




Soooo elegant !!


----------



## Powder Puff

H. for H. said:


> Love your flower with your bag charm!  It's great you're able to share with your store and SM.  Imagining all the pretty flowers they could make.


Thanks dear H for H. Ya, my SM said that they are constantly learning from their customers 



Kat.Lee said:


> Love this one. Love the cute tiny petals!


Thanks Kat Lee, I actually didn't know how to tuck the ends in so I decided to make them look like tiny leaves 
BTW, I love all your mod pics- keep them coming!!!



Purrsey said:


> So cute!! I have the same pair of Twillys for my orange B25


Thanks Pursey, we are twins on more than 1 twilly- I also have the same light pink ones that you have 
Like Kat Lee, both of you have been posting amazing mod pics- thanks for sharing!



mininana said:


> this is beautiful! what are your twillies called?


thanks Mininana, not sure of the name cause i'm so bad with all the silk names and cw. Pursey, can you chime in ??
Mininana, I love your contribution too!



boo1689 said:


> Soooo elegant !!


Thanks boo1689, you're too kind


----------



## H. for H.

Mininana said:


> We are Twilly twins!!  did you use one or two to make the flower?




Yay to being twilly twins![emoji2]  I used one twilly to make the flower, I wound it loosely to make a bigger flower.


----------



## Mininana

H. for H. said:


> Yay to being twilly twins![emoji2]  I used one twilly to make the flower, I wound it loosely to make a bigger flower.





Thank you!! I'm going to try on mine, I am ridiculously excited about this!!


----------



## Purrsey

pearliiee said:


> Purrsey, Omg it's just lovely! [emoji7] May I ask where you found it?



Thanks. I found it from a local owner here whom has been keeping it brand new. 



Mininana said:


> This is beautiful! What are your twillies called?
> 
> 
> 
> My contribution
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112423



It's called Brides et Gris Gris 

Ha that hello kitty! Cute. 




Powder Puff said:


> Thanks dear H for H. Ya, my SM said that they are constantly learning from their customers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kat Lee, I actually didn't know how to tuck the ends in so I decided to make them look like tiny leaves
> 
> BTW, I love all your mod pics- keep them coming!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pursey, we are twins on more than 1 twilly- I also have the same light pink ones that you have
> 
> Like Kat Lee, both of you have been posting amazing mod pics- thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Mininana, not sure of the name cause i'm so bad with all the silk names and cw. Pursey, can you chime in ??
> 
> Mininana, I love your contribution too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks boo1689, you're too kind




Oh we are double twinnies then! Thanks for your nice comment.


----------



## Mininana

Purrsey said:


> Thanks. I found it from a local owner here whom has been keeping it brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Brides et Gris Gris
> 
> Ha that hello kitty! Cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh we are double twinnies then! Thanks for your nice comment.




Thank you!!  and yes! I could not help myself hehe (with the hello kitty). It's a perfect match!


----------



## klynneann

Powder Puff said:


> Thanks to all lovely TPF members for the amazing pics and tips- trying it out for the first time! My SM loved it so much she asked me for a demo in the shop to all the SAs!



A perfect flower and I love how the twilly matches your beautiful B!


----------



## Powder Puff

klynneann said:


> A perfect flower and I love how the twilly matches your beautiful B!


Thanks klynneann, I adore this twilly- because I'm addicted to bag charms!! Lol


----------



## shopwithheart

This twilly tutorial might be helpful to some of you:

https://youtu.be/84GoJTbaSuM


----------



## Kat.Lee

shopwithheart said:


> This twilly tutorial might be helpful to some of you:
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/84GoJTbaSuM




Wow thank you SO much for your time making this very helpful and innovative tutorial. And your DD is the youngest H model I've seen and very natural. Different outfit for different twilly look. How lovely. Big thank you! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## H. for H.

shopwithheart said:


> This twilly tutorial might be helpful to some of you:
> https://youtu.be/84GoJTbaSuM


Thank you shopwithheart for sharing this awesome video!  Little H model is adorable.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Thank you all for the inspirations. I finally managed to tie this camellia flower. Phew. Took a lot of sweats! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## MYH

shopwithheart said:


> This twilly tutorial might be helpful to some of you:
> 
> https://youtu.be/84GoJTbaSuM


This is so awesome. Thx!


----------



## bunnycat

shopwithheart said:


> This twilly tutorial might be helpful to some of you:
> 
> https://youtu.be/84GoJTbaSuM



That was awesome! I'm going to try a couple of those!


----------



## lrishmany

shopwithheart said:


> This twilly tutorial might be helpful to some of you:
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/84GoJTbaSuM




Thank you so much for sharing!  I have been dying to know how to the twilly wrap with the bow in my new kelly.


----------



## Purrsey

o





shopwithheart said:


> This twilly tutorial might be helpful to some of you:
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/84GoJTbaSuM




You're our scarf charm saviour! There is much I can learn from this tutorial. Wonderful. Thanks a mil dear. And I want to try the last one!

Oh your gal is a lovely H connoisseur


----------



## H. for H.

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you all for the inspirations. I finally managed to tie this camellia flower. Phew. Took a lot of sweats! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114042


Great job Kat.Lee, such a lovely blue flower and carmen!


----------



## Mulan16

shopwithheart said:


> This twilly tutorial might be helpful to some of you:
> 
> https://youtu.be/84GoJTbaSuM



This was so great! Thanks for sharing! I have to try these all out ASAP!


----------



## Kat.Lee

H. for H. said:


> Great job Kat.Lee, such a lovely blue flower and carmen!




Thank you very much. [emoji272]


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you all for the inspirations. I finally managed to tie this camellia flower. Phew. Took a lot of sweats! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114042




Haha. I can relate on the sweat part! But yours is so pretty I think it's just perfect 100percent. Actually everything is perfect with you bag and all


----------



## Purrsey

So I just bought a new twilly for my gold Kelly. I tried out the twilly chain! It's lovely! 

However I went back to twirling on the handle as this Kelly got a brand new handle at the spa so I just wanna keep that part in pristine condition


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Haha. I can relate on the sweat part! But yours is so pretty I think it's just perfect 100percent. Actually everything is perfect with you bag and all



Thank you for your kind compliment. 



Purrsey said:


> So I just bought a new twilly for my gold Kelly. I tried out the twilly chain! It's lovely!
> 
> However I went back to twirling on the handle as this Kelly got a brand new handle at the spa so I just wanna keep that part in pristine condition
> 
> View attachment 3114285
> View attachment 3114286
> View attachment 3114287



This is such a perfect match. Another great find. Congrats!


----------



## shopwithheart

Purrsey said:


> So I just bought a new twilly for my gold Kelly. I tried out the twilly chain! It's lovely!
> 
> However I went back to twirling on the handle as this Kelly got a brand new handle at the spa so I just wanna keep that part in pristine condition
> 
> View attachment 3114285
> View attachment 3114286
> View attachment 3114287


Love the polka dots! Such a perfect match for your lovely kelly


----------



## boo1689

Purrsey said:


> I love the bow and the vibe the twilly is giving to your super duper gorgeous B!



 you are so sweet! thank you~



Purrsey said:


> Found this very special twilly which I'm picking up. Want to use it on my gold K28. This is the Clic Clac A Pois with H-Milan print and it was sold only during the opening of the Milan flagship store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112391







shopwithheart said:


> This twilly tutorial might be helpful to some of you:
> 
> https://youtu.be/84GoJTbaSuM


 you are the best! and your DD is soooo adorable~~


----------



## Serva1

Purrsey said:


> So I just bought a new twilly for my gold Kelly. I tried out the twilly chain! It's lovely!
> 
> However I went back to twirling on the handle as this Kelly got a brand new handle at the spa so I just wanna keep that part in pristine condition
> 
> View attachment 3114285
> View attachment 3114286
> View attachment 3114287




This is such a beautiful bag ( in love with sellier) and the twilly is perfect [emoji7] the polkadots give softness to the style of this ladybag


----------



## Kat.Lee

Twillies Rive Droite Rive Gauche Noir/Brique/Bleu


----------



## Purrsey

Serva1 said:


> This is such a beautiful bag ( in love with sellier) and the twilly is perfect [emoji7] the polkadots give softness to the style of this ladybag



Thanks. I love the way you describe it. 



Kat.Lee said:


> Twillies Rive Droite Rive Gauche Noir/Brique/Bleu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117163




Kat I think it's a perfect match and I see you're a bow expert now.


----------



## beanybaker

Purrsey said:


> So I just bought a new twilly for my gold Kelly. I tried out the twilly chain! It's lovely!
> 
> However I went back to twirling on the handle as this Kelly got a brand new handle at the spa so I just wanna keep that part in pristine condition
> 
> View attachment 3114285
> View attachment 3114286
> View attachment 3114287



Love that twilly


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Kat I think it's a perfect match and I see you're a bow expert now.



Thank you Purrsey.


----------



## bagsrocks

It's been awhile since my last post but here's my first attempt at this style on my brand new Kelly! Thanks much shopwithheart.


----------



## Purrsey

bagsrocks said:


> It's been awhile since my last post but here's my first attempt at this style on my brand new Kelly! Thanks much shopwithheart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119126




You're good at it! I like this style too.


----------



## shopwithheart

bagsrocks said:


> It's been awhile since my last post but here's my first attempt at this style on my brand new Kelly! Thanks much shopwithheart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119126



Gorgeous! I'm still waiting for my first Kelly!


----------



## bagsrocks

Purrsey said:


> You're good at it! I like this style too.







shopwithheart said:


> Gorgeous! I'm still waiting for my first Kelly!




Thanks Purrsey. Hope you get the Kelly pronto shopwithheart[emoji4]


----------



## cavalla

bagsrocks said:


> It's been awhile since my last post but here's my first attempt at this style on my brand new Kelly! Thanks much shopwithheart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119126



Can't tell which twilly this is. It's pretty with your new Kelly. Congrats!


----------



## pcil

bagsrocks said:


> It's been awhile since my last post but here's my first attempt at this style on my brand new Kelly! Thanks much shopwithheart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119126



That's a really nice bow! And nice kelly too!


----------



## bluenavy

bagsrocks said:


> It's been awhile since my last post but here's my first attempt at this style on my brand new Kelly! Thanks much shopwithheart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119126


Love it.


----------



## shiba

Would adding a twilly to a BB HAC make it feel more casual? Or would that look ridiculous with the shorter handles?


----------



## bagsrocks

cavalla said:


> Can't tell which twilly this is. It's pretty with your new Kelly. Congrats!







pcil said:


> That's a really nice bow! And nice kelly too!







bluenavy said:


> Love it.




The twilly is "Belles du Mexique". Thanks Cavalla, pcil and bluenavy.


----------



## cavalla

bagsrocks said:


> The twilly is "Belles du Mexique". Thanks Cavalla, pcil and bluenavy.



Thank you.


----------



## bunnycat

It's not on the "handle" because I had to find a "flat" spot to put it, but I wanted to share my attempt at the camellia flower from shopwithheart's video on my vintage Vespa. Thank you shopewithheart for the instructions! I will attempt some others too, like the double bow! The twilly is Fleurs et Papillons in magenta.


----------



## Kat.Lee

bunnycat said:


> It's not on the "handle" because I had to find a "flat" spot to put it, but I wanted to share my attempt at the camellia flower from shopwithheart's video on my vintage Vespa. Thank you shopewithheart for the instructions! I will attempt some others too, like the double bow! The twilly is Fleurs et Papillons in magenta.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122690




Very cute. FYI I tried the same way on my Evelyne last week[emoji4]. Great minds think alike [emoji16]!!


----------



## Love_Couture

bagsrocks said:


> It's been awhile since my last post but here's my first attempt at this style on my brand new Kelly! Thanks much shopwithheart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119126



Love the color combination.  Congratulations!


----------



## bunnycat

Kat.Lee said:


> Very cute. FYI I tried the same way on my Evelyne last week[emoji4]. Great minds think alike [emoji16]!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122727



Yay! They sure do!   (Beautiful Evie too!)


----------



## shopwithheart

bunnycat said:


> It's not on the "handle" because I had to find a "flat" spot to put it, but I wanted to share my attempt at the camellia flower from shopwithheart's video on my vintage Vespa. Thank you shopewithheart for the instructions! I will attempt some others too, like the double bow! The twilly is Fleurs et Papillons in magenta.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122690



LOVE it!! Great color combination too!


----------



## bunnycat

shopwithheart said:


> LOVE it!! Great color combination too!



Thank you shopwithheart! I think the twilly looks better on Little Blue than it does on me!


----------



## beanybaker

Kat.Lee said:


> Very cute. FYI I tried the same way on my Evelyne last week[emoji4]. Great minds think alike [emoji16]!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122727



Beautiful, lovely colour combo


----------



## Kat.Lee

bunnycat said:


> Yay! They sure do!   (Beautiful Evie too!)







beanybaker said:


> Beautiful, lovely colour combo




Thank you so much. [emoji4]


----------



## Always New LV

Dressing up my new Etoupe B30.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I just got these two new twillys and here they are


----------



## Sarah_sarah

shopwithheart said:


> This twilly tutorial might be helpful to some of you:
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/84GoJTbaSuM




Thank you so much for making this. [emoji257][emoji257] I am so happy. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji133]


----------



## lrishmany

Sarah_sarah said:


> I just got these two new twillys and here they are
> View attachment 3130012
> View attachment 3130013




I love how you mixed and matched the twillys....great idea!


----------



## lrishmany

Trying a new twilly out on ms turquoise kelly 28 ghw


----------



## Kat.Lee

lrishmany said:


> Trying a new twilly out on ms turquoise kelly 28 ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131507



Very beautiful twilly and matching rodeo! And needless to say the K!!


----------



## lrishmany

Kat.Lee said:


> Very beautiful twilly and matching rodeo! And needless to say the K!!




Thanks! I need to learn how to do the little twilly bow next!


----------



## Kat.Lee

lrishmany said:


> Thanks! I need to learn how to do the little twilly bow next!




Here's a tutorial video posted by a kind TPFer shopwithheart in case you'd like to have better idea. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29103031


----------



## lrishmany

Kat.Lee said:


> Here's a tutorial video posted by a kind TPFer shopwithheart in case you'd like to have better idea.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29103031




This video is amazing!  I can't wait to try it out


----------



## lrishmany

Please help me decide on which twilly for this black 30b with PHW


----------



## Kat.Lee

lrishmany said:


> Please help me decide on which twilly for this black 30b with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131906
> View attachment 3131907
> View attachment 3131908



My choice: 2,1,3 (actually 1&3 equally nice to match with your outfit) IMO. If only keep one, then no.2 I choose!!


----------



## lrishmany

lrishmany said:


> Please help me decide on which twilly for this black 30b with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131906
> View attachment 3131907
> View attachment 3131908




Here is another pic with a rodeo charm


----------



## lrishmany

Kat.Lee said:


> My choice: 2,1,3 (actually 1&3 equally nice to match with your outfit) IMO. If only keep one, then no.2 I choose!!




Thanks!  I have a hard time deciding on twillys....u r right number 2 gives it a more classy appearance and will be the best for fall and winter


----------



## Ethengdurst

kat.lee said:


> my choice: 2,1,3 (actually 1&3 equally nice to match with your outfit) imo. If only keep one, then no.2 i choose!!



+1


----------



## LaenaLovely

This video was so helpful!  I'm so inspired by all the creative ways you ladies dress up your bags.


----------



## Kat.Lee

lrishmany said:


> Here is another pic with a rodeo charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131925



Hehe I like the different quest. [emoji4] With the rodeo definitely no.1. Can't go better than that! IMHO[emoji6]


----------



## Lollipop15

lrishmany said:


> Here is another pic with a rodeo charm



This is my favourite combo with the matching rodeo charm!


----------



## Keren16

Does anyone know the name of this Twilly?  Thanks


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lrishmany said:


> I love how you mixed and matched the twillys....great idea!




Thank you lrishmany [emoji5]&#65039;. It was my SA who suggested I mix it up. I can't believe twillys are so addictive.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lrishmany said:


> Please help me decide on which twilly for this black 30b with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131906
> View attachment 3131907
> View attachment 3131908




The thing about a black B or K is that you can go with so many choices in terms of twillys. For the fall, I like 2 and then 3. [emoji169] I like both together too.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lrishmany said:


> Here is another pic with a rodeo charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131925




This woks brilliantly with the rodeo charm. 
This combo brightens up your B and fall colour outfits.


----------



## Love_Couture

lrishmany said:


> Here is another pic with a rodeo charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131925


 
This is very beautiful.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lrishmany

Sarah_sarah said:


> The thing about a black B or K is that you can go with so many choices in terms of twillys. For the fall, I like 2 and then 3. [emoji169] I like both together too.




Using number 2 will give me an excuse to find another matching rodeo charm!  Lol.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3131958
> 
> Does anyone know the name of this Twilly?  Thanks



It's called Camails.


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> It's called Camails.




Thank you!


----------



## Mininana

I don't know what this Twilly is called but got it almost two weeks ago at FSH


----------



## bluenavy

lrishmany said:


> Trying a new twilly out on ms turquoise kelly 28 ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131507


 
matches perfectly.


----------



## bluenavy

lrishmany said:


> Please help me decide on which twilly for this black 30b with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131906
> View attachment 3131907
> View attachment 3131908




I love the 1st one.


----------



## ari

All bags and twilies look beautiful! 
Do you guys wash your twilies? I use lots of sunscreen and my twilies look dirty now((


----------



## nova_girl

ari said:


> All bags and twilies look beautiful!
> 
> Do you guys wash your twilies? I use lots of sunscreen and my twilies look dirty now((




I hand wash mine, and so far I haven't had any issues when doing so.


----------



## kasumi168

ari said:


> All bags and twilies look beautiful!
> Do you guys wash your twilies? I use lots of sunscreen and my twilies look dirty now((



Yep, i hand wash mine with liquid hand wash and line dry, and i haven't had any problems as well. Then just a gentle iron to get all the wrinkles out (under a cotton tshirt or material so iron is not directly on the twilly itself)


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ari said:


> All bags and twilies look beautiful!
> 
> Do you guys wash your twilies? I use lots of sunscreen and my twilies look dirty now((




I use my dry cleaners. They use natural and eco friendly products etc. The lady there does an amazing job. Also slight warm water and natural (with no added colours and extra smell) soap, not to disturb the dye, has worked. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ari

thank you dear ladies! I'll try to wash one to see how it goes!  My dry cleaners are horrible!


----------



## agneau88

lrishmany said:


> Please help me decide on which twilly for this black 30b with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131906
> View attachment 3131907
> View attachment 3131908




I like 2!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> thank you dear ladies! I'll try to wash one to see how it goes!  My dry cleaners are horrible!




Dear ari, I would hand wash mine with mild handwash liquid. Steam or iron it when dry (with a bit of distance or cloth over it). After all, it's a small piece of silk that is not difficult to handle IMO.


----------



## ari

Thank you Kat, I'll try it when I get back home, very useful info!


----------



## klynneann

lrishmany said:


> Please help me decide on which twilly for this black 30b with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131906
> View attachment 3131907
> View attachment 3131908



Well, it looks like I'm in the minority, but I have a soft spot for Fleurs et Papillons (3) and an even softer spot for Rose de Compas (1)!  1 for sure, especially with your rodeo!


----------



## conniewe

lrishmany said:


> Please help me decide on which twilly for this black 30b with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131906
> View attachment 3131907
> View attachment 3131908




#2 is the one


----------



## conniewe

shopwithheart said:


> This twilly tutorial might be helpful to some of you:
> 
> https://youtu.be/84GoJTbaSuM




thanks for posting this!


----------



## PennyD2911

agneau88 said:


> I like 2!




I like #3, but red is one of my fave colors. [emoji4]


----------



## Metrowestmama

lrishmany said:


> Please help me decide on which twilly for this black 30b with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131906
> View attachment 3131907
> View attachment 3131908



I just tried #2 on my BBB with brushed PHW and didn't like it because I thought the gold in the Twilly competed with the PHW and didn't compliment or enhance it. But I had different hardware (brushed) and leather (barenia which can read as a charcoal gray sometimes) so that 's just my take. The #1 really makes the bag pop.


----------



## boyaddict

shopwithheart said:


> This twilly tutorial might be helpful to some of you:
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/84GoJTbaSuM




Thanks for sharing[emoji173]&#65039;

Tried on the bow...i think i need more practice haha


----------



## Purrsey

boyaddict said:


> Thanks for sharing[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Tried on the bow...i think i need more practice haha
> View attachment 3133038




Super nice bow. And beautiful twilly. And I spy a vintage courchevel ?


----------



## boyaddict

Purrsey said:


> Super nice bow. And beautiful twilly. And I spy a vintage courchevel ?




My first trial on the bow hehe...ya is a vintage courchevel, u r sharp[emoji4]


----------



## Purrsey

boyaddict said:


> My first trial on the bow hehe...ya is a vintage courchevel, u r sharp[emoji4]




Very well done bow surely and your bag twin saying hi too


----------



## lrishmany

Metrowestmama said:


> I just tried #2 on my BBB with brushed PHW and didn't like it because I thought the gold in the Twilly competed with the PHW and didn't compliment or enhance it. But I had different hardware (brushed) and leather (barenia which can read as a charcoal gray sometimes) so that 's just my take. The #1 really makes the bag pop.




That is a good point about the gold in the twilly.  I have a red with gold bag coming, maybe I will try that twilly on that bag and see how that looks


----------



## Purrsey

lrishmany said:


> Please help me decide on which twilly for this black 30b with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131906
> View attachment 3131907
> View attachment 3131908




Oooh just saw this. I love this game! My choice is #2.


----------



## boyaddict

Purrsey said:


> Very well done bow surely and your bag twin saying hi too




Thanks^^ i must say this gold kelly is definitely easy to match, give me 5 bag twin^^


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> Oooh just saw this. I love this game! My choice is #2.




#2 for me also


----------



## lrishmany

Thank you everyone who helped with the twilly decision. Looks like #3 was the looser for the black bag. So giving her a try on this red kelly 28 PHW.  My twilly bow needs a lot of work...still practicing on that


----------



## Keren16

This looks great!
Love


----------



## PennyD2911

lrishmany said:


> Thank you everyone who helped with the twilly decision. Looks like #3 was the looser for the black bag. So giving her a try on this red kelly 28 PHW.  My twilly bow needs a lot of work...still practicing on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133185



I really like #3 on the Kelly - very pretty!


----------



## Kat.Lee

lrishmany said:


> Thank you everyone who helped with the twilly decision. Looks like #3 was the looser for the black bag. So giving her a try on this red kelly 28 PHW.  My twilly bow needs a lot of work...still practicing on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133185




Love it. Good choice!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

First attempt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Great tutorial. Need to learn the rest.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

boyaddict said:


> Thanks for sharing[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Tried on the bow...i think i need more practice haha
> View attachment 3133038




The bow looks great. Twilly and bag look made for each other. [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]



lrishmany said:


> Thank you everyone who helped with the twilly decision. Looks like #3 was the looser for the black bag. So giving her a try on this red kelly 28 PHW.  My twilly bow needs a lot of work...still practicing on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133185




Twilly looks beautifully put together. I can't seem to be able to do the bow. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji178][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> First attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133492
> 
> 
> Great tutorial. Need to learn the rest.



Looks great for first attempt. I love this twilly that looks so lovely in the camellia flower shape (mine in different CW). Keep trying. [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Most times my B is "alnatural", but this morning it's "over the top" for Sunday service ! Have a lovely weekend everyone [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

lrishmany said:


> Thank you everyone who helped with the twilly decision. Looks like #3 was the looser for the black bag. So giving her a try on this red kelly 28 PHW.  My twilly bow needs a lot of work...still practicing on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133185



Do you mind sharing the name of this twilly? Thank you.


----------



## klynneann

Kat.Lee said:


> Do you mind sharing the name of this twilly? Thank you.



This one is Fleurs et Papillons, I believe. From F/W 2014.


----------



## PennyD2911

Belle showing off her Twillies and Rodeo

Rodeo - Tosca - Orange - Bleu Izmir

Twilly - Brides Et Gris Gris


----------



## Kat.Lee

PennyD2911 said:


> Belle showing off her Twillies and Rodeo
> 
> 
> 
> Rodeo - Tosca - Orange - Bleu Izmir
> 
> 
> 
> Twilly - Brides Et Gris Gris



Lovely. We are twins on the rodeo and twilly. Love them. [emoji206]


----------



## PennyD2911

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely. We are twins on the rodeo and twilly. Love them. [emoji206]




Thank you - we have good taste! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Love_Couture

PennyD2911 said:


> Belle showing off her Twillies and Rodeo
> 
> Rodeo - Tosca - Orange - Bleu Izmir
> 
> Twilly - Brides Et Gris Gris



Love it.  So beautiful!


----------



## PennyD2911

Love_Couture said:


> Love it.  So beautiful!




Thank you![emoji272]


----------



## lrishmany

Kat.Lee said:


> Do you mind sharing the name of this twilly? Thank you.




Yes! Fleurs et papillons


----------



## Kat.Lee

klynneann said:


> This one is Fleurs et Papillons, I believe. From F/W 2014.




Thank you klynneann. You are a twilly specialist. 


lrishmany said:


> Yes! Fleurs et papillons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133811



Thank you for sharing the name. I'd like to have a red one. Hope I can find it.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3133540
> 
> 
> Most times my B is "alnatural", but this morning it's "over the top" for Sunday service ! Have a lovely weekend everyone [emoji4]


cool contrast


----------



## Metrowestmama

lrishmany said:


> Thank you everyone who helped with the twilly decision. Looks like #3 was the looser for the black bag. So giving her a try on this red kelly 28 PHW.  My twilly bow needs a lot of work...still practicing on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133185



PERFECT!!!!!!!

May I ask the color of your kelly?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

LOUKPEACH said:


> cool contrast




Thank you Loukpeach! Im quite pleased to be able to pull off brown, pink & Ghw combo [emoji14]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Kat.Lee said:


> Looks great for first attempt. I love this twilly that looks so lovely in the camellia flower shape (mine in different CW). Keep trying. [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;




Thanks Kat.Lee [emoji5]&#65039; the camellia flower shape is a favorite of mine.


----------



## ari

boyaddict said:


> Thanks for sharing[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Tried on the bow...i think i need more practice haha
> View attachment 3133038



Just perfection!


----------



## ari

PennyD2911 said:


> Belle showing off her Twillies and Rodeo
> 
> Rodeo - Tosca - Orange - Bleu Izmir
> 
> Twilly - Brides Et Gris Gris



Penny this is beautiful)))


----------



## ari

My new love at the cashier in the H boutique))


----------



## boyaddict

ari said:


> Just perfection!




Thanks[emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> My new love at the cashier in the H boutique))



Very pretty. Congrats ari!


----------



## klynneann

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you klynneann. You are a twilly specialist.



I do love my twillies!


----------



## klynneann

ari said:


> My new love at the cashier in the H boutique))



Ooo, these twillies are perfect on your gorgeous new B, ari!


----------



## klynneann

lrishmany said:


> Yes! Fleurs et papillons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133811



Thanks for sharing the cw info!


----------



## PennyD2911

ari said:


> Penny this is beautiful)))




Thank you ari![emoji92]


----------



## PennyD2911

ari said:


> My new love at the cashier in the H boutique))




Beautiful! I love white Birkins with GHW !
Congrats on your gorgeous new Birkin![emoji177]


----------



## honhon

A loose tie


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Very pretty. Congrats ari!



Thank you Kat!


----------



## ari

klynneann said:


> Ooo, these twillies are perfect on your gorgeous new B, ari!



klynneann, thank you, love how fresh they look!


----------



## ari

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful! I love white Birkins with GHW !
> Congrats on your gorgeous new Birkin![emoji177]



Thank you Penny, love the gold on the white leather)))


----------



## ari

honhon said:


> View attachment 3134601
> 
> A loose tie



I adore this ! Could not find anything so soft with black.


----------



## lrishmany

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you klynneann. You are a twilly specialist.
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing the name. I'd like to have a red one. Hope I can find it.




I just ordered mine from my sa just two weeks ago.  He was able to track two down for me.....so I bet there are still some more around.


----------



## lrishmany

Metrowestmama said:


> PERFECT!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask the color of your kelly?




Sure!  It is rouge vif


----------



## Kat.Lee

lrishmany said:


> I just ordered mine from my sa just two weeks ago.  He was able to track two down for me.....so I bet there are still some more around.



Thank you so much for the information! I'll definitely check with my SA. Thanks.


----------



## Kat.Lee

honhon said:


> View attachment 3134601
> 
> A loose tie



Very pretty!!


----------



## PennyD2911

lrishmany said:


> Sure!  It is rouge vif




The absolute best rouge H has ever done!!
Of course I'm biased since I have a HAC 32 in RV Fjord. [emoji1]


----------



## Love_Couture

ari said:


> My new love at the cashier in the H boutique))



OMG! Love it!


----------



## Metrowestmama

lrishmany said:


> Sure!  It is rouge vif





PennyD2911 said:


> The absolute best rouge H has ever done!!
> Of course I'm biased since I have a HAC 32 in RV Fjord. [emoji1]



Thank you. I really want to add an H red. When I see reds I love I ask so I can figure out what red to look out for. Beautiful!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ari said:


> My new love at the cashier in the H boutique))




What a beauty. [emoji169]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

honhon said:


> View attachment 3134601
> 
> A loose tie




I love this combo. Do you mind sharing what colour and size is your B? Am I seeing a chocolate? [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji166]


----------



## Keren16

Does anyone use a twilly as a change from a strap on their Evelyn tpm's. The SA at Hermes suggested that when I bought my RC evie tpm


----------



## honhon

Sarah_sarah said:


> I love this combo. Do you mind sharing what colour and size is your B? Am I seeing a chocolate? [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji166]


sarah, you are right! its B30 togo chocolate phw


----------



## honhon

ari said:


> I adore this ! Could not find anything so soft with black.


ari, i love your white B! spanking beautiful!


----------



## ari

honhon said:


> ari, i love your white B! spanking beautiful!



Thank you honhon)))


----------



## Serva1

ari said:


> My new love at the cashier in the H boutique))




This is a gorgeous bag [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

My new favourite twillies for Gris T.


----------



## candiesgirl408

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136606




Love the Twilly & combo of all the colors!


----------



## Kat.Lee

candiesgirl408 said:


> Love the Twilly & combo of all the colors!




Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## emilyrosie

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136606


WOW, so so beautiful!


----------



## Kat.Lee

emilyrosie said:


> WOW, so so beautiful!




Thank you.


----------



## PennyD2911

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136606




Absolute perfection![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

PennyD2911 said:


> Absolute perfection![emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you so much


----------



## doves75

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136606




Perfect match!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lrishmany

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136606




Love love love!!!


----------



## Serva1

Evening [emoji1] 
Found the perfect cashmere silkshawl for my newest B at HNK. The colour blends in even better in natural light. 
View attachment 3136930

Match made in heaven [emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji1]
> Found the perfect cashmere silkshawl for my newest B at HNK. The colour blends in even better in natural light.
> View attachment 3136930
> 
> Match made in heaven [emoji7]




Very pretty!


----------



## Mininana

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136606




This is so beautiful!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji1]
> Found the perfect cashmere silkshawl for my newest B at HNK. The colour blends in even better in natural light.
> View attachment 3136930
> 
> Match made in heaven [emoji7]




Perfect. Love it. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

doves75 said:


> Perfect match!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







lrishmany said:


> Love love love!!!







Mininana said:


> This is so beautiful!!




Thank you so much for your kind compliments.


----------



## honhon

In the mood to twill.....


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136606




Wow I must agree with you they are paired in heaven. My vote goes to this!


----------



## emilyrosie

Serva1 said:


> Evening [emoji1]
> Found the perfect cashmere silkshawl for my newest B at HNK. The colour blends in even better in natural light.
> View attachment 3136930
> 
> Match made in heaven [emoji7]


Absolutely perfect! So so beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Wow I must agree with you they are paired in heaven. My vote goes to this!




Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

@rustykey - please see the twilly Harnais des Presidents on Etoupe PHW. They work as good as on Gris T.


----------



## Lollipop15

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.



Love this combo! So pretty


----------



## rustykey

Kat.Lee said:


> @rustykey - please see the twilly Harnais des Presidents on Etoupe PHW. They work as good as on Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137413


Thanks Kat! It looks great


----------



## Kat.Lee

rustykey said:


> Thanks Kat! It looks great




You're welcome. Hope you'll like them on your beautiful etoupe B.


----------



## Serva1

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136606




This is perfection, love love love these twillies [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

Kat.Lee said:


> @rustykey - please see the twilly Harnais des Presidents on Etoupe PHW. They work as good as on Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137413




Incredible Kat.Lee, so beautiful with etoupe too and I cannot believe we are double bagtwins (Etoupe&GT Bs with phw)[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

PennyD2911 said:


> Very pretty!







Kat.Lee said:


> Perfect. Love it. Congrats.







emilyrosie said:


> Absolutely perfect! So so beautiful.




Thank you dear tPFers [emoji1]


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> @rustykey - please see the twilly Harnais des Presidents on Etoupe PHW. They work as good as on Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137413


 


great match.


----------



## PennyD2911

I'm purchasing a GP MM in Rose Pivioine as a grab & go bag when I don't want to carry a Birkin.  Any suggestions for Twillies?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lollipop15 said:


> Love this combo! So pretty




Thank you. 


Serva1 said:


> This is perfection, love love love these twillies [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you. 


Serva1 said:


> Incredible Kat.Lee, so beautiful with etoupe too and I cannot believe we are double bagtwins (Etoupe&GT Bs with phw)[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]




That's amazing...double bagtwins!!! I love your new CSGM. I've already asked my SA to look for it for a while. It doesn't show up. Hope I'll get it. 


bluenavy said:


> great match.



Thank you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Today's pick of twilly for Colvert K32.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's pick of twilly for Colvert K32.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138185




Everything you share looks great!!!
Wish I had your talent[emoji4]


----------



## agneau88

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's pick of twilly for Colvert K32.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138185




OMG! The color combination looks great!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Keren16 said:


> Everything you share looks great!!!
> Wish I had your talent[emoji4]



Thank you so much for your kind compliment. 


agneau88 said:


> OMG! The color combination looks great!



Thank you so much. Appreciate it.


----------



## Serva1

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's pick of twilly for Colvert K32.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138185




Miss K Colvert looks very chic [emoji1]
Hope you get the same shawl Kat.Lee!!! I was originally inspired by the forever stylish Rami, who posted some beautiful in action picks of her lovely K in GT with the the Bouquet Sellier cw 14 in blanc/beige/poudre.


----------



## shyla14

Here is my contribution .


----------



## PennyD2911

shyla14 said:


> Here is my contribution .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138274




Pretty!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Serva1 said:


> Miss K Colvert looks very chic [emoji1]
> Hope you get the same shawl Kat.Lee!!! I was originally inspired by the forever stylish Rami, who posted some beautiful in action picks of her lovely K in GT with the the Bouquet Sellier cw 14 in blanc/beige/poudre.




Thank you serva1. 
Same here. First time I saw that beauty was from gorgeous Rami's posts and I thought that's a perfect shawl for my GT. Now seeing yours confirms that more! Thanks for your posting it. I hope I'll be able to source it. [emoji4]


----------



## Mininana

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's pick of twilly for Colvert K32.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138185





This Kelly is beautiful and I have the same Twilly for my gold b. In hot pink though!  




shyla14 said:


> Here is my contribution .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138274




Love this B! What is the color? [emoji7]



Here is my contribution. I have no idea what the Twilly is called, picked up at fsh (with the k..)


----------



## Love_Couture

shyla14 said:


> Here is my contribution .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138274



Love the color!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bluenavy

shyla14 said:


> Here is my contribution .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138274


 
very pretty


----------



## kasumi168

here is my "who wore it better"

Existing Gris T with a Camails Twilly, though I'm not really sold on this combo








Here is my Candy Etain 35Ks Twilly vs the Gris T 32K (I have forgot the name of the Twilly), but who wore it better??? Any other Twilly recs for the GT?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Mininana said:


> This Kelly is beautiful and I have the same Twilly for my gold b. In hot pink though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this B! What is the color? [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my contribution. I have no idea what the Twilly is called, picked up at fsh (with the k..)
> 
> View attachment 3138415
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138416


classic and beautiful


----------



## Mininana

LOUKPEACH said:


> classic and beautiful




Thank you!


----------



## autumnbubble

Finally found the perfect pair of twillies for my GP in Feu[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks everyone for your inspiring me!


----------



## Mininana

autumnbubble said:


> Finally found the perfect pair of twillies for my GP in Feu[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your inspiring me!




That is perfect indeed!


----------



## Keren16

autumnbubble said:


> Finally found the perfect pair of twillies for my GP in Feu[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your inspiring me!




I agree!  (Still cant find my perfect combo)
Have a good time with your GP & twillies


----------



## Mininana

Keren16 said:


> I agree!  (Still cant find my perfect combo)
> Have a good time with your GP & twillies




For your GP? I have a rouge piment GP and I found the perfect combo for mine


----------



## Keren16

Mininana said:


> For your GP? I have a rouge piment GP and I found the perfect combo for mine
> 
> View attachment 3139599




Thanks!!!  I have rouge pigment also.  Can you tell me the name of the twillies if you don't mind?


----------



## Mininana

Keren16 said:


> Thanks!!!  I have rouge pigment also.  Can you tell me the name of the twillies if you don't mind?




Yay! Perspective cavaliere 

It looks perfect against the bag! I need to show a pic being tied properly as I was just trying them in that pic


----------



## emilyrosie

shyla14 said:


> Here is my contribution .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138274


Very pretty!


----------



## emilyrosie

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's pick of twilly for Colvert K32.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138185


Great choice!


----------



## Kat.Lee

shyla14 said:


> Here is my contribution .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138274




Really lovely.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mininana said:


> This Kelly is beautiful and I have the same Twilly for my gold b. In hot pink though!
> 
> Here is my contribution. I have no idea what the Twilly is called, picked up at fsh (with the k..)
> 
> View attachment 3138415
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138416




Glad to be your twilly twin. That's a pretty and vivid colour!


----------



## Kat.Lee

kasumi168 said:


> here is my "who wore it better"
> 
> 
> 
> Existing Gris T with a Camails Twilly, though I'm not really sold on this combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Candy Etain 35Ks Twilly vs the Gris T 32K (I have forgot the name of the Twilly), but who wore it better??? Any other Twilly recs for the GT?



They can all be a good match depending on your outfit. Lovely Ks!


----------



## Kat.Lee

autumnbubble said:


> Finally found the perfect pair of twillies for my GP in Feu[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your inspiring me!



So beautiful!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mininana said:


> For your GP? I have a rouge piment GP and I found the perfect combo for mine
> 
> View attachment 3139599




Love the colour!


----------



## lrishmany

Here is another rouge piment GP with another twilly (please ignore the improper wrap)


----------



## Kat.Lee

emilyrosie said:


> Great choice!




Thank you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

lrishmany said:


> Here is another rouge piment GP with another twilly (please ignore the improper wrap)




Love it.


----------



## PennyD2911

lrishmany said:


> Here is another rouge piment GP with another twilly (please ignore the improper wrap)




Pretty!


----------



## Keren16

Mininana said:


> Yay! Perspective cavaliere
> 
> It looks perfect against the bag! I need to show a pic being tied properly as I was just trying them in that pic




Your picture looks perfect!  I will look for the twillies.  Thanks again !!


----------



## Keren16

lrishmany said:


> Here is another rouge piment GP with another twilly (please ignore the improper wrap)




Thank you for sharing your rouge piment & Twillies.  Which ones are  they?  There was a Hermes sale where I live & I saw similar colors.  Wish I had purchased them for my rouge piment GP.  Sale is over &  am disappointed I did not buy.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lrishmany said:


> Here is another rouge piment GP with another twilly (please ignore the improper wrap)


Very very pretty


----------



## kasumi168

Kat.Lee said:


> They can all be a good match depending on your outfit. Lovely Ks!



Thank you! I'll stop by the store and see if there is another gray twilly


----------



## nana9026

2 bows on Lindy seem too much .... I agree. Yet needing that to help me get thru low time of my life right now


----------



## OnlyloveH

I am loving this new look of this pair of new twilly on my B30 bleu pale [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## OnlyloveH

How about this one ... Two different look on my black K28...


----------



## Sarah_sarah

autumnbubble said:


> Finally found the perfect pair of twillies for my GP in Feu[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your inspiring me!




It is a beautiful match [emoji169]



lrishmany said:


> Here is another rouge piment GP with another twilly (please ignore the improper wrap)




I like this one a lot. Love the colours [emoji178]



nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3140374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 bows on Lindy seem too much .... I agree. Yet needing that to help me get thru low time of my life right now




I am sending positive thoughts. It is perfect to get you feeling positive. [emoji295]&#65039; never too much when you need it. 



OnlyloveH said:


> I am loving this new look of this pair of new twilly on my B30 bleu pale [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140462
> View attachment 3140463




The blue pale and the twillys look great. [emoji170]


----------



## autumnbubble

lrishmany said:


> Here is another rouge piment GP with another twilly (please ignore the improper wrap)




This is cute!


----------



## autumnbubble

OnlyloveH said:


> I am loving this new look of this pair of new twilly on my B30 bleu pale [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140462
> View attachment 3140463




What's the name of the twilly? I'm looking for a twilly for my L30 in bleu pale and your match is so pretty!


----------



## MYH

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3140374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 bows on Lindy seem too much .... I agree. Yet needing that to help me get thru low time of my life right now


At first I thought how adorable! But then I read your comment and am worried about you.  I hope you are doing better and hope good times come your way soon. 



OnlyloveH said:


> I am loving this new look of this pair of new twilly on my B30 bleu pale [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140462
> View attachment 3140463





OnlyloveH said:


> How about this one ... Two different look on my black K28...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140471
> View attachment 3140472



OnlyloveH - great matches with your bags.  Your Kelly is so small and cute.


----------



## Mininana

lrishmany said:


> Here is another rouge piment GP with another twilly (please ignore the improper wrap)




I love this


----------



## Mininana

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3140374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 bows on Lindy seem too much .... I agree. Yet needing that to help me get thru low time of my life right now




Whatever it is, I hope it goes away soon. Your bag is gorgeous



OnlyloveH said:


> I am loving this new look of this pair of new twilly on my B30 bleu pale [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140462
> View attachment 3140463




Love this!! Very summery



OnlyloveH said:


> How about this one ... Two different look on my black K28...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140471
> View attachment 3140472




We are twilly twins on the second set! what is it called? I need to look for my receipt


----------



## lrishmany

Keren16 said:


> Thank you for sharing your rouge piment & Twillies.  Which ones are  they?  There was a Hermes sale where I live & I saw similar colors.  Wish I had purchased them for my rouge piment GP.  Sale is over &  am disappointed I did not buy.




Here is the tag for that twilly


----------



## Keren16

lrishmany said:


> Here is the tag for that twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140533




Thank you!  I will look for them.  The twillies were a beautiful match for your GP


----------



## Sarah_sarah

OnlyloveH said:


> How about this one ... Two different look on my black K28...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140471
> View attachment 3140472




I like the 2. Which twilly is it? [emoji256]


----------



## agneau88

New twilly on my vintage kelly


----------



## Keren16

agneau88 said:


> New twilly on my vintage kelly
> 
> View attachment 3140801




Beautiful choice for a beautiful Kelly!


----------



## agneau88

Keren16 said:


> Beautiful choice for a beautiful Kelly!




Thank you! The new twilly gives my kelly a second life. It looks amazing.


----------



## OnlyloveH

Sarah_sarah said:


> I like the 2. Which twilly is it? [emoji256]




It is called Clic C Est Nove.


----------



## OnlyloveH

autumnbubble said:


> What's the name of the twilly? I'm looking for a twilly for my L30 in bleu pale and your match is so pretty!




It is called Peuple Du Vent.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136606



I got the exact same Twillys for my Gris T Garden Party!


----------



## nana9026

MYH said:


> At first I thought how adorable! But then I read your comment and am worried about you.  I hope you are doing better and hope good times come your way soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnlyloveH - great matches with your bags.  Your Kelly is so small and cute.




Thanks, that's so sweet of u!


----------



## Keren16

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3140374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 bows on Lindy seem too much .... I agree. Yet needing that to help me get thru low time of my life right now




The bows look great on your Lindy.  It's really very pretty how you accessorized her.  I hope they cheer you up and this low period of your life passes soon making way for good things to happen


----------



## Snoopy123

A new look on my Lindy!


----------



## Love_Couture

agneau88 said:


> New twilly on my vintage kelly
> 
> View attachment 3140801




Very beautiful. Love it. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## agneau88

Love_Couture said:


> Very beautiful. Love it. [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you! She is happy with the new twilly.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

OnlyloveH said:


> It is called Clic C Est Nove.




Thanks so much. [emoji195]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Snoopy123 said:


> A new look on my Lindy!
> View attachment 3141060




So adorable. [emoji190]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Snoopy123 said:


> A new look on my Lindy!
> View attachment 3141060


Love the bag charm!!!


----------



## M0DW4N483

agneau88 said:


> New twilly on my vintage kelly
> 
> View attachment 3140801




Nice and striking twinlly against the Kelly.


----------



## lrishmany

agneau88 said:


> New twilly on my vintage kelly
> 
> View attachment 3140801




Perfect match!


----------



## agneau88

M0DW4N483 said:


> Nice and striking twinlly against the Kelly.







lrishmany said:


> Perfect match!




Thank you!


----------



## Keren16

agneau88 said:


> New twilly on my vintage kelly
> 
> View attachment 3140801




You Twilly looks wonderful on your Rouge H Box Kelly!  I was admiring it on the Vintage H Box thread.  Don't think I commented how pretty together they look.  If I did, doesn't hurt to repeat myself!


----------



## Keren16

Snoopy123 said:


> A new look on my Lindy!
> View attachment 3141060


----------



## agneau88

Keren16 said:


> You Twilly looks wonderful on your Rouge H Box Kelly!  I was admiring it on the Vintage H Box thread.  Don't think I commented how pretty together they look.  If I did, doesn't hurt to repeat myself!




Thank you for your kindness. I am so happy on my purchase with your kind words


----------



## coucou chanel

Kat.Lee said:


> @rustykey - please see the twilly Harnais des Presidents on Etoupe PHW. They work as good as on Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137413





Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136606



I must thank Kat.Lee for posting her beautiful twillys with her Etoupe PHW and Gris T PHW and answering my questions via PM. I've been carrying my Taupe B with a couple of pop color twillys all spring/summer, but I wanted something a little more demure yet with a subtle pop for Fall/Winter. I think this fits the bill. I wish I could take pics outside, since my Taupe looks much lighter under natural lighting, but the weather isn't cooperating right now.

And please excuse the messy floor, my three poodles have been naughty, tracking in leaves and dirt into the sunroom.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

coucou chanel said:


> I must thank Kat.Lee for posting her beautiful twillys with her Etoupe PHW and Gris T PHW and answering my questions via PM. I've been carrying my Taupe B with a couple of pop color twillys all spring/summer, but I wanted something a little more demure yet with a subtle pop for Fall/Winter. I think this fits the bill. I wish I could take pics outside, since my Taupe looks much lighter under natural lighting, but the weather isn't cooperating right now.
> 
> And please excuse the messy floor, my three poodles have been naughty, tracking in leaves and dirt into the sunroom.


Excellent choice. So pop!


----------



## agneau88

coucou chanel said:


> I must thank Kat.Lee for posting her beautiful twillys with her Etoupe PHW and Gris T PHW and answering my questions via PM. I've been carrying my Taupe B with a couple of pop color twillys all spring/summer, but I wanted something a little more demure yet with a subtle pop for Fall/Winter. I think this fits the bill. I wish I could take pics outside, since my Taupe looks much lighter under natural lighting, but the weather isn't cooperating right now.
> 
> 
> 
> And please excuse the messy floor, my three poodles have been naughty, tracking in leaves and dirt into the sunroom.




Nice color! Are you going to cover two handles? Or just one?


----------



## coucou chanel

LOUKPEACH said:


> Excellent choice. So pop!





agneau88 said:


> Nice color! Are you going to cover two handles? Or just one?



Thank you, LOUKPEACH and agneau88!

I kinda like the look of single handle twilly, but I'm afraid of getting the other handle dirty from oily hand. Also, I noticed that I tend to brush my diamond ring against the handles, so the twillys offer good protection.


----------



## Serva1

coucou chanel said:


> I must thank Kat.Lee for posting her beautiful twillys with her Etoupe PHW and Gris T PHW and answering my questions via PM. I've been carrying my Taupe B with a couple of pop color twillys all spring/summer, but I wanted something a little more demure yet with a subtle pop for Fall/Winter. I think this fits the bill. I wish I could take pics outside, since my Taupe looks much lighter under natural lighting, but the weather isn't cooperating right now.
> 
> 
> 
> And please excuse the messy floor, my three poodles have been naughty, tracking in leaves and dirt into the sunroom.




I love these twillies [emoji7] all the colours are so clean and beautiful with the neutral background. This is the best closeup of taupe ( never seen it in person). My etoupe looks also much darker indoors. Thank you for sharing and your bag looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

coucou chanel said:


> I must thank Kat.Lee for posting her beautiful twillys with her Etoupe PHW and Gris T PHW and answering my questions via PM. I've been carrying my Taupe B with a couple of pop color twillys all spring/summer, but I wanted something a little more demure yet with a subtle pop for Fall/Winter. I think this fits the bill. I wish I could take pics outside, since my Taupe looks much lighter under natural lighting, but the weather isn't cooperating right now.
> 
> 
> 
> And please excuse the messy floor, my three poodles have been naughty, tracking in leaves and dirt into the sunroom.




Hi *coucou chanel*. You're welcome. I'm so happy that you found the twilly and honestly it works so well on your Taupe B in a very complimentary way. I agree with Serva1 that your closeup pics help me appreciate the beauty of Taupe (also haven't seen it IRL)! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## autumnbubble

OnlyloveH said:


> It is called Peuple Du Vent.




Thank you @OnlyloveH !


----------



## lrishmany

This isn't the most scenic pic, but I was excited to share my new twilly that I searched high and low for!  It was quite the search...it was no longer available in the US.   I found one for sale on eBay and the other was the last one available on the hermes Canada website.  I had find someone in Canada to ship it to me. (Probably silly just for a twilly)


----------



## Mininana

lrishmany said:


> This isn't the most scenic pic, but I was excited to share my new twilly that I searched high and low for!  It was quite the search...it was no longer available in the US.   I found one for sale on eBay and the other was the last one available on the hermes Canada website.  I had find someone in Canada to ship it to me. (Probably silly just for a twilly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143615
> View attachment 3143616




I love this!!!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

lrishmany said:


> This isn't the most scenic pic, but I was excited to share my new twilly that I searched high and low for!  It was quite the search...it was no longer available in the US.   I found one for sale on eBay and the other was the last one available on the hermes Canada website.  I had find someone in Canada to ship it to me. (Probably silly just for a twilly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143615
> View attachment 3143616




Really beautiful, the twilly and needless to say your B. It's not silly at all. Your love with persistence!! Congrats.


----------



## Love_Couture

lrishmany said:


> This isn't the most scenic pic, but I was excited to share my new twilly that I searched high and low for!  It was quite the search...it was no longer available in the US.   I found one for sale on eBay and the other was the last one available on the hermes Canada website.  I had find someone in Canada to ship it to me. (Probably silly just for a twilly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143615
> View attachment 3143616



WOW. Great colors. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cavalla

lrishmany said:


> This isn't the most scenic pic, but I was excited to share my new twilly that I searched high and low for!  It was quite the search...it was no longer available in the US.   I found one for sale on eBay and the other was the last one available on the hermes Canada website.  I had find someone in Canada to ship it to me. (Probably silly just for a twilly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143615
> View attachment 3143616



Love this combination!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Love this combo!  Looks so exotic!  Not silly at all!


----------



## sonaale

coucou chanel said:


> I must thank Kat.Lee for posting her beautiful twillys with her Etoupe PHW and Gris T PHW and answering my questions via PM. I've been carrying my Taupe B with a couple of pop color twillys all spring/summer, but I wanted something a little more demure yet with a subtle pop for Fall/Winter. I think this fits the bill. I wish I could take pics outside, since my Taupe looks much lighter under natural lighting, but the weather isn't cooperating right now.
> 
> And please excuse the messy floor, my three poodles have been naughty, tracking in leaves and dirt into the sunroom.



Love the twillies!  Perfect match


----------



## sonaale

lrishmany said:


> This isn't the most scenic pic, but I was excited to share my new twilly that I searched high and low for!  It was quite the search...it was no longer available in the US.   I found one for sale on eBay and the other was the last one available on the hermes Canada website.  I had find someone in Canada to ship it to me. (Probably silly just for a twilly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143615
> View attachment 3143616



Great match.  Wonderful persistence. Love your B too!


----------



## PennyD2911

lrishmany said:


> This isn't the most scenic pic, but I was excited to share my new twilly that I searched high and low for!  It was quite the search...it was no longer available in the US.   I found one for sale on eBay and the other was the last one available on the hermes Canada website.  I had find someone in Canada to ship it to me. (Probably silly just for a twilly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143615
> View attachment 3143616




Those are gorgeous on your Birkin!! Perfect!
I think your Twilly search was well worth it! [emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

lrishmany said:


> This isn't the most scenic pic, but I was excited to share my new twilly that I searched high and low for!  It was quite the search...it was no longer available in the US.   I found one for sale on eBay and the other was the last one available on the hermes Canada website.  I had find someone in Canada to ship it to me. (Probably silly just for a twilly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143615
> View attachment 3143616




Congrats, so happy you found it and it's beautiful with anemone [emoji1]


----------



## bluenavy

coucou chanel said:


> I must thank Kat.Lee for posting her beautiful twillys with her Etoupe PHW and Gris T PHW and answering my questions via PM. I've been carrying my Taupe B with a couple of pop color twillys all spring/summer, but I wanted something a little more demure yet with a subtle pop for Fall/Winter. I think this fits the bill. I wish I could take pics outside, since my Taupe looks much lighter under natural lighting, but the weather isn't cooperating right now.
> 
> And please excuse the messy floor, my three poodles have been naughty, tracking in leaves and dirt into the sunroom.


 
perfect match, makes the B look even more elegant


----------



## bluenavy

lrishmany said:


> This isn't the most scenic pic, but I was excited to share my new twilly that I searched high and low for!  It was quite the search...it was no longer available in the US.   I found one for sale on eBay and the other was the last one available on the hermes Canada website.  I had find someone in Canada to ship it to me. (Probably silly just for a twilly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143615
> View attachment 3143616


 
very cute


----------



## Keren16

lrishmany said:


> This isn't the most scenic pic, but I was excited to share my new twilly that I searched high and low for!  It was quite the search...it was no longer available in the US.   I found one for sale on eBay and the other was the last one available on the hermes Canada website.  I had find someone in Canada to ship it to me. (Probably silly just for a twilly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143615
> View attachment 3143616




The picture is fantastic!  Love the bag, love the twillies.  I don't think it is silly to search as you did.  I would do the same (planning on it for a pair I saw last week)


----------



## coucou chanel

Serva1 said:


> I love these twillies [emoji7] all the colours are so clean and beautiful with the neutral background. This is the best closeup of taupe ( never seen it in person). My etoupe looks also much darker indoors. Thank you for sharing and your bag looks absolutely gorgeous!





Kat.Lee said:


> Hi *coucou chanel*. You're welcome. I'm so happy that you found the twilly and honestly it works so well on your Taupe B in a very complimentary way. I agree with Serva1 that your closeup pics help me appreciate the beauty of Taupe (also haven't seen it IRL)! Thanks for sharing.





sonaale said:


> Love the twillies!  Perfect match





bluenavy said:


> perfect match, makes the B look even more elegant



Thank you, Serva1, Kat.Lee, sonaale and bluenavy for your kind words 



lrishmany said:


> This isn't the most scenic pic, but I was excited to share my new twilly that I searched high and low for!  It was quite the search...it was no longer available in the US.   I found one for sale on eBay and the other was the last one available on the hermes Canada website.  I had find someone in Canada to ship it to me. (Probably silly just for a twilly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143615
> View attachment 3143616



What a stunning color Birkin and I can't imagine a more perfect twilly for her!


----------



## ari

Guilty of too much matching )))


----------



## ari

agneau88 said:


> New twilly on my vintage kelly
> 
> View attachment 3140801



this bag is amazing!!!!!! please tell me more, size? color?


----------



## ari

OnlyloveH said:


> I am loving this new look of this pair of new twilly on my B30 bleu pale [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140462
> View attachment 3140463


this is so beautiful!



OnlyloveH said:


> How about this one ... Two different look on my black K28...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140471
> View attachment 3140472


I love both looks!



Snoopy123 said:


> A new look on my Lindy!
> View attachment 3141060


She does look great!



coucou chanel said:


> I must thank Kat.Lee for posting her beautiful twillys with her Etoupe PHW and Gris T PHW and answering my questions via PM. I've been carrying my Taupe B with a couple of pop color twillys all spring/summer, but I wanted something a little more demure yet with a subtle pop for Fall/Winter. I think this fits the bill. I wish I could take pics outside, since my Taupe looks much lighter under natural lighting, but the weather isn't cooperating right now.
> 
> And please excuse the messy floor, my three poodles have been naughty, tracking in leaves and dirt into the sunroom.



great minds think alike


----------



## Luccibag

My parchemin Birkin [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Love_Couture

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 3144674
> 
> My parchemin Birkin [emoji173]&#65039;



OMG! Stunning.   Thank you so much for sharing.  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Txoceangirl

coucou chanel said:


> I must thank Kat.Lee for posting her beautiful twillys with her Etoupe PHW and Gris T PHW and answering my questions via PM. I've been carrying my Taupe B with a couple of pop color twillys all spring/summer, but I wanted something a little more demure yet with a subtle pop for Fall/Winter. I think this fits the bill. I wish I could take pics outside, since my Taupe looks much lighter under natural lighting, but the weather isn't cooperating right now.
> 
> And please excuse the messy floor, my three poodles have been naughty, tracking in leaves and dirt into the sunroom.




Love, love, love this look!


----------



## Txoceangirl

lrishmany said:


> This isn't the most scenic pic, but I was excited to share my new twilly that I searched high and low for!  It was quite the search...it was no longer available in the US.   I found one for sale on eBay and the other was the last one available on the hermes Canada website.  I had find someone in Canada to ship it to me. (Probably silly just for a twilly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143615
> View attachment 3143616


Very striking!


----------



## lrishmany

ari said:


> Guilty of too much matching )))




Those twillys are so pretty! Great choice!


----------



## lrishmany

Keren16 said:


> The picture is fantastic!  Love the bag, love the twillies.  I don't think it is silly to search as you did.  I would do the same (planning on it for a pair I saw last week)




I can't wait to see what you are searching for!! So exciting.  Some of the fun with hermes is the game of the acquisition!


----------



## Luccibag

Love_Couture said:


> OMG! Stunning.   Thank you so much for sharing.  Have a wonderful day!




Thank you!


----------



## bluenavy

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 3144674
> 
> My parchemin Birkin [emoji173]&#65039;


 
Love your twillies, I have the same one on my B.


----------



## coucou chanel

ari said:


> Guilty of too much matching )))





ari said:


> this is so beautiful!
> 
> 
> I love both looks!
> 
> 
> She does look great!
> 
> 
> great minds think alike



Great minds sure do think alike! I'm loving your bolide. Is it raisin? I need a bolide in my life!



Txoceangirl said:


> Love, love, love this look!



Thank you, Txoceangirl


----------



## Love_Couture

Took out Ms Kaila, my Prada bear bag buddy, with two different twilly today. Happy Friday. [emoji170]


----------



## lrishmany

Love_Couture said:


> Took out Ms Kaila, my Prada bear bag buddy, with two different twilly today. Happy Friday. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3145585




Is your bag turquoise?  I just love that color!!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Love_Couture said:


> Took out Ms Kaila, my Prada bear bag buddy, with two different twilly today. Happy Friday. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3145585




I love love these twillys!


----------



## Love_Couture

lrishmany said:


> Is your bag turquoise?  I just love that color!!!



Yes, it is turquoise with GHW.  I love this color too! 



LaenaLovely said:


> I love love these twillys!



Thank you LaenaLovely.  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## bagsrocks

32 BBK and 32 Blue Nuit. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Keren16

bagsrocks said:


> View attachment 3146121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 BBK and 32 Blue Nuit. Thanks for letting me share.




Thanks for sharing !
Beautiful Kellies


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Love_Couture said:


> Took out Ms Kaila, my Prada bear bag buddy, with two different twilly today. Happy Friday. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3145585


Very happy blue


----------



## bagsrocks

Keren16 said:


> Thanks for sharing !
> Beautiful Kellies




Thanks!


----------



## Serva1

bagsrocks said:


> View attachment 3146121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 BBK and 32 Blue Nuit. Thanks for letting me share.




So nice to see BN, I really like the rich dark blue colour. Would love to have another B25 in BN... BBK is on my shoppinglist too...thank you for sharing.


----------



## Love_Couture

LOUKPEACH said:


> Very happy blue




Thank you very much. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Love_Couture

bagsrocks said:


> 32 BBK and 32 Blue Nuit. Thanks for letting me share.




Beautiful Kelly. Thank you so much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Applefull

Can't help but match my twilly with celine trapeze in dune


----------



## ari

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 3144674
> 
> My parchemin Birkin [emoji173]&#65039;



Luccibag, gorgeous!



lrishmany said:


> Those twillys are so pretty! Great choice!


*lrishmany*, Thank You!


coucou chanel said:


> Great minds sure do think alike! I'm loving your bolide. Is it raisin? I need a bolide in my life!
> 
> coucou chanel, Thank You, yes it is raisin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love_Couture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took out Ms Kaila, my Prada bear bag buddy, with two different twilly today. Happy Friday. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3145585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing blue and with the gold!
> 
> 
> bagsrocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 BBK and 32 Blue Nuit. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bagsrocks, Love these Kellys!!!!! bouth are TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> Applefull said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help but match my twilly with celine trapeze in dune
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147943
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hermesing looks great
Click to expand...


----------



## Applefull

ari said:


> Luccibag, gorgeous!
> 
> 
> *lrishmany*, Thank You!
> 
> 
> coucou chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds sure do think alike! I'm loving your bolide. Is it raisin? I need a bolide in my life!
> 
> coucou chanel, Thank You, yes it is raisin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing blue and with the gold!
> 
> bagsrocks, Love these Kellys!!!!! bouth are TDF!
> 
> 
> Hermesing looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ari, when im bored i match twilly with other bags..you can never go wrong with twilly!
Click to expand...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Applefull said:


> Can't help but match my twilly with celine trapeze in dune
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147943


Great combo truly


----------



## autumnbubble

Just got this pair for my L30 in bleu pale. Service at H Osaka is really good. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3149286


----------



## Applefull

LOUKPEACH said:


> Great combo truly



Thanks dear


----------



## ari

autumnbubble said:


> Just got this pair for my L30 in bleu pale. Service at H Osaka is really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149286
> View attachment 3149318



beautiful combo!


----------



## klynneann

autumnbubble said:


> Just got this pair for my L30 in bleu pale. Service at H Osaka is really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149286
> View attachment 3149318



Love this!


----------



## bluenavy

autumnbubble said:


> Just got this pair for my L30 in bleu pale. Service at H Osaka is really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149286
> View attachment 3149318


 
very cute


----------



## LOUKPEACH

autumnbubble said:


> Just got this pair for my L30 in bleu pale. Service at H Osaka is really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149286
> View attachment 3149318


Gorrrrrrgeous


----------



## honhon

autumnbubble said:


> Just got this pair for my L30 in bleu pale. Service at H Osaka is really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149286
> View attachment 3149318


gorgeous colour both bag and twillys


----------



## Metrowestmama

Got new twillys for my natural Barenia Birkin! I had bought them for another bag but these just were made to be on the Barenia.


----------



## grapegravity

Got this twilly for my jyp!


----------



## kasumi168

Loving all the twilly combos. They match each bag so well


----------



## PennyD2911

Metrowestmama said:


> Got new twillys for my natural Barenia Birkin! I had bought them for another bag but these just were made to be on the Barenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151948




Perfect!!


----------



## Serva1

Metrowestmama said:


> Got new twillys for my natural Barenia Birkin! I had bought them for another bag but these just were made to be on the Barenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151948




Lovely twillies for your beautiful barenia B[emoji7]


----------



## ari

Metrowestmama said:


> Got new twillys for my natural Barenia Birkin! I had bought them for another bag but these just were made to be on the Barenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151948



Simply beautiful!


----------



## ari

grapegravity said:


> Got this twilly for my jyp!



So cute! I have this bag in Mykonos blue, but your pink beauty looks much better! What is the name of the color?


----------



## coucou chanel

autumnbubble said:


> Just got this pair for my L30 in bleu pale. Service at H Osaka is really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149286
> View attachment 3149318





Metrowestmama said:


> Got new twillys for my natural Barenia Birkin! I had bought them for another bag but these just were made to be on the Barenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151948





grapegravity said:


> Got this twilly for my jyp!



Beautiful! You ladies sure know how to dress up a H bag


----------



## grapegravity

ari said:


> So cute! I have this bag in Mykonos blue, but your pink beauty looks much better! What is the name of the color?



Thank you! The color is called Rose Sakura and the leather is Swift.


----------



## ari

grapegravity said:


> Thank you! The color is called Rose Sakura and the leather is Swift.



Thank you! It's gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

grapegravity said:


> Got this twilly for my jyp!



What a cute Jypsiere! &#128522;


----------



## grapegravity

pinkmacaroon said:


> What a cute Jypsiere! &#128522;



Thank you!


----------



## EcoreDirection

Twillies are great! You get to add personality and protect your handles at the same time!


----------



## Keren16

ecoredirection said:


> twillies are great! You get to add personality and protect your handles at the same time!




+1


----------



## ms piggy

Collections Imperiales + RH boxcalf.


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Orange Bolduc Twillys and B30 Black. Have a nice weekend TPF Ladies &#128516;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

ms piggy said:


> Collections Imperiales + RH boxcalf.



Love the color of ur Twillies &#128518;


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> My 2nd time tie a bow [emoji28] (hope it stays on long enough to last for the day[emoji16]!)
> 
> Twilly: Brides et Gris Gris




Hi Kat,

I love your charms, did you get it sometime ago? I wonder if they are still in production.


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Hi Kat,
> 
> I love your charms, did you get it sometime ago? I wonder if they are still in production.




Dear HGT, thank you. The charm was purchased from H around 7-8 years ago. It was a limited edition; 3 balls made twisted with 3 silks. Whenever any SA sees it would say to me: "aww you've got this! Can't get it from H anymore!" Sadly!! I would definitely get more if they were still in production. 
Btw hope you get your cute rodeo very soon! [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]


----------



## coucou chanel

ms piggy said:


> Collections Imperiales + RH boxcalf.





pinkmacaroon said:


> Orange Bolduc Twillys and B30 Black. Have a nice weekend TPF Ladies &#128516;



Sooo pretty!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

coucou chanel said:


> Sooo pretty!



Thank you coucou chanel! &#128518;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Brides et Gris Gris on Colvert K32. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## loves

Here is mine today, I cannot remember the twilly name...







http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12306&pictureid=116563


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> Here is mine today, I cannot remember the twilly name...




Oops can't see your pic? [emoji102]


----------



## loves

Kat.Lee said:


> Oops can't see your pic? [emoji102]


still cannot see? 

I try to edit... 

edited for katlee. if you still can't see dear then.. lol i don't know what else to do babe but thanks for the headsup.


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> still cannot see?




Sorry nope! Can you? Or just me having problem seeing it? [emoji54] Perhaps try editing it?


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> still cannot see?
> 
> I try to edit...
> 
> edited for katlee. if you still can't see dear then.. lol i don't know what else to do babe but thanks for the headsup.



Awww so sorry for the trouble. I do get this problem on my phone occasionally. Will check it out on my laptop later. Thanks a lot. Honestly I'm sure it's a stunner. You always have spot on taste!


----------



## loves

Kat.Lee said:


> Awww so sorry for the trouble. I do get this problem on my phone occasionally. Will check it out on my laptop later. Thanks a lot. Honestly I'm sure it's a stunner. You always have spot on taste!




It's a real compliment coming from you [emoji3][emoji38]


----------



## HGT

Ladies! My first attempt to tie a bow on the Kelly!  I am so proud of myself!  I think I did a good job!  LOL!
By the way, what do you gals think about this twilly? Does it match? Any suggestions?


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Ladies! My first attempt to tie a bow on the Kelly!  I am so proud of myself!  I think I did a good job!  LOL!
> By the way, what do you gals think about this twilly? Does it match? Any suggestions?




Wow HGT you did a fantastic job with your first attempt. You should be very proud of yourself!! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995; It's so lovely. It's a gorgeous match IMO. And your K is so beautiful. May I know if it's Raisin colour?


----------



## HGT

Kat, you are the best!!! Yes it is Raisin.  

I was so hoping to get a Colvert and be twins with you.  However this one turn up first (you know how the H world is;  as not a VIP myself, I don't really get to choose) 

Anyway, I love Raisin as well, and hope one day I can be twin with you.


----------



## bluenavy

HGT said:


> Ladies! My first attempt to tie a bow on the Kelly!  I am so proud of myself!  I think I did a good job!  LOL!
> By the way, what do you gals think about this twilly? Does it match? Any suggestions?


 


very cute.  I would not be able to manage that.


----------



## cloverleigh

HGT said:


> Ladies! My first attempt to tie a bow on the Kelly!  I am so proud of myself!  I think I did a good job!  LOL!
> By the way, what do you gals think about this twilly? Does it match? Any suggestions?




This a great twilly match - alluring enough for me to stop and comment.  Beautiful bow too [emoji4]


----------



## Mininana

HGT said:


> Ladies! My first attempt to tie a bow on the Kelly!  I am so proud of myself!  I think I did a good job!  LOL!
> By the way, what do you gals think about this twilly? Does it match? Any suggestions?




Love it! What size is it? If it's a 32 we are bag twins


----------



## HGT

bluenavy said:


> very cute.  I would not be able to manage that.




Thanks Bluenavy!



cloverleigh said:


> This a great twilly match - alluring enough for me to stop and comment.  Beautiful bow too [emoji4]




Awww... Thanks Cloverleigh! 



Mininana said:


> Love it! What size is it? If it's a 32 we are bag twins




Mininana, it's a 28, your little sister!  I am tiny (5ft tall) so I am over the moon to be able to score a 28!


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Kat, you are the best!!! Yes it is Raisin.
> 
> I was so hoping to get a Colvert and be twins with you.  However this one turn up first (you know how the H world is;  as not a VIP myself, I don't really get to choose)
> 
> Anyway, I love Raisin as well, and hope one day I can be twin with you.




That's an absolutely gorgeous scoring you've made and 28 is a lovely size. Huge congrats to you and still we can be bag twin one day! Now ur bag reminds me of my raisin B and I can almost hear her whispering to get her out! [emoji171]


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> That's an absolutely gorgeous scoring you've made and 28 is a lovely size. Huge congrats to you and still we can be bag twin one day! Now ur bag reminds me of my raisin B and I can almost hear her whispering to get her out! [emoji171]




Kat, please do!! Please take your Raisin B out!  I NEED inspiration from you, so I can pair my Raisin K in style!  [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## Mininana

HGT said:


> Thanks Bluenavy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww... Thanks Cloverleigh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mininana, it's a 28, your little sister!  I am tiny (5ft tall) so I am over the moon to be able to score a 28!




Gorgeous!!! I lov emy 32 but a 28 would be even better


----------



## klynneann

HGT said:


> Ladies! My first attempt to tie a bow on the Kelly!  I am so proud of myself!  I think I did a good job!  LOL!
> By the way, what do you gals think about this twilly? Does it match? Any suggestions?



I think it's perfect and I am so jealous of your raisin Kelly!!!


----------



## Keren16

Does this Twilly look ok with my GP?
If it does, should I get one more ?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

HGT said:


> Ladies! My first attempt to tie a bow on the Kelly!  I am so proud of myself!  I think I did a good job!  LOL!
> By the way, what do you gals think about this twilly? Does it match? Any suggestions?




Love it. Please come by and do the same tor my bags. 
Colour is great, fall perfect and well suited for the bag.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Keren16 said:


> Does this Twilly look ok with my GP?
> If it does, should I get one more ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169997




How will it look when it's wrapped around the handle? I guess the bright blue will dominate. It could work as a pop of colour. If so then I would personally add another twilly more of the softer blue shades. It will be nice against darker fall colours, coats etc.


----------



## HGT

klynneann said:


> I think it's perfect and I am so jealous of your raisin Kelly!!!




Thanks Klynneann!  



Sarah_sarah said:


> Love it. Please come by and do the same tor my bags.
> Colour is great, fall perfect and well suited for the bag.




Thanks Sarah_sarah!


----------



## HGT

Keren16 said:


> Does this Twilly look ok with my GP?
> If it does, should I get one more ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169997




Looks great as it is.  However I would decide after I wrap it up first.


----------



## Keren16

Sarah_sarah said:


> How will it look when it's wrapped around the handle? I guess the bright blue will dominate. It could work as a pop of colour. If so then I would personally add another twilly more of the softer blue shades. It will be nice against darker fall colours, coats etc.




You're  right!  After reading your comment I realize what I want is for the twilly to compliment the GP, not dominate it
Thanks!


----------



## Keren16

HGT said:


> Looks great as it is.  However I would decide after I wrap it up first.




Thanks for your idea!
I might be best with subtle Twillies to wrap the handles


----------



## Mininana

Keren16 said:


> Does this Twilly look ok with my GP?
> If it does, should I get one more ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169997




I love this Twilly and I was between that and the pink for my gold B. However I keep regretting my choice!! 

In fact, the Twilly I chose for my GP rouge piment goes better on both bags


----------



## Keren16

Mininana said:


> I love this Twilly and I was between that and the pink for my gold B. However I keep regretting my choice!!
> 
> In fact, the Twilly I chose for my GP rouge piment goes better on both bags
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170280




Hi!
I remember your post for the GP and keep looking at the pic 
It looks great!!
I don't know the name 
Thankfully.  It's your creation & belongs to you!!
Beautiful[emoji179]


----------



## sonaale

Keren16 said:


> Does this Twilly look ok with my GP?
> If it does, should I get one more ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169997



I like twillies that have a pop of color...so,  I really like yours!


----------



## sonaale

Here are my bursts of color!


----------



## Mininana

Keren16 said:


> Hi!
> I remember your post for the GP and keep looking at the pic
> It looks great!!
> I don't know the name
> Thankfully.  It's your creation & belongs to you!!
> Beautiful[emoji179]




Thank you! I love how a Twilly blends into the bag. Love the pink Twilly and was between pink and blue but I learned I like them blending in more than a pop of color


I am using my B with the pink Twilly until I either find a bag for that Twilly or find a new Twilly for my current B lol!!


Hoping I do find a bag for the pink Twilly too! Haha


----------



## Mininana

sonaale said:


> Here are my bursts of color!




Beautiful!


----------



## Keren16

sonaale said:


> Here are my bursts of color!




I love your bursts of color[emoji175][emoji175]
Adds personality & individuality
Aren't Twilly's great?[emoji106]


----------



## Keren16

sonaale said:


> I like twillies that have a pop of color...so,  I really like yours!




Thank you![emoji41]


----------



## sonaale

Mininana said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks!  love your sense of style!


----------



## sonaale

Keren16 said:


> I love your bursts of color[emoji175][emoji175]
> Adds personality & individuality
> Aren't Twilly's great?[emoji106]



Thanks....I completely agree! I'm a newbie and these are my first bags and twillies.  The next time I shop for twillies I think I'll get some which are a bit subdued so I have variety and can change them out....depending on my mood!


----------



## Mininana

sonaale said:


> Thanks....I completely agree! I'm a newbie and these are my first bags and twillies.  The next time I shop for twillies I think I'll get some which are a bit subdued so I have variety and can change them out....depending on my mood!




Let me know what you choose for your gold b! I want one that will blend in without being too boring... As I normally love pops of color!


----------



## LaenaLovely

HGT said:


> Ladies! My first attempt to tie a bow on the Kelly!  I am so proud of myself!  I think I did a good job!  LOL!
> By the way, what do you gals think about this twilly? Does it match? Any suggestions?




Love it HGT!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

sonaale said:


> Here are my bursts of color!




These other look fab!  I am drooling bc I want a gold b and a black k...and with your cute twillys...making me want them even more


----------



## LaenaLovely

Keren16 said:


> Does this Twilly look ok with my GP?
> If it does, should I get one more ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169997




Yes and yes!


----------



## LaenaLovely

grapegravity said:


> Got this twilly for my jyp!




Gorgeous pinks!


----------



## LaenaLovely

I'll join the T party...some new in a fallish color way


----------



## Keren16

Beautiful[emoji7]


----------



## Keren16

Metrowestmama said:


> Got new twillys for my natural Barenia Birkin! I had bought them for another bag but these just were made to be on the Barenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151948




Love the twillies[emoji173]&#65039;
Love the Barenia B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
I want[emoji41][emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji39][emoji39]!


----------



## Keren16

Mininana said:


> Thank you! I love how a Twilly blends into the bag. Love the pink Twilly and was between pink and blue but I learned I like them blending in more than a pop of color
> 
> 
> I am using my B with the pink Twilly until I either find a bag for that Twilly or find a new Twilly for my current B lol!!
> 
> 
> Hoping I do find a bag for the pink Twilly too! Haha




I'm that way also 
Have to get a bag to match the Twilly [emoji39][emoji324][emoji12]


----------



## Keren16

LaenaLovely said:


> Yes and yes!




Thanks!
So ... Tomorrow it's a visit to  the Hermes store near me or H. Com [emoji324][emoji324][emoji324]
I appreciate your enabling [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]


----------



## Keren16

HGT said:


> Ladies! My first attempt to tie a bow on the Kelly!  I am so proud of myself!  I think I did a good job!  LOL!
> By the way, what do you gals think about this twilly? Does it match? Any suggestions?




You should be proud of yourself!
So much talent
Wish I could ...
But I don't 
[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]
You did a wonderful show of highlighting the beauty of a Kelly


----------



## Keren16

sonaale said:


> Thanks....I completely agree! I'm a newbie and these are my first bags and twillies.  The next time I shop for twillies I think I'll get some which are a bit subdued so I have variety and can change them out....depending on my mood!






I with you about mood
Sometimes more subdued -
sophisticated 
Other times whimsical 
Your bags & twillies are terrific
So much fun!
Keep shopping & revealing & enabling [emoji106]


----------



## Icyss

Twilly ribbon on the side of my Evelyne[emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

Icyss said:


> Twilly ribbon on the side of my Evelyne[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170524




Thanks for showing how to wear 
I was thinking about that cw also
Very pretty!


----------



## HGT

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3170465
> 
> I with you about mood
> Sometimes more subdued -
> sophisticated
> Other times whimsical
> Your bags & twillies are terrific
> So much fun!
> Keep shopping & revealing & enabling [emoji106]


Oooh!  I like this twilly!  Perfect for a Black or Blue bag IMO.


----------



## Keren16

HGT said:


> Oooh!  I like this twilly!  Perfect for a Black or Blue bag IMO.




Thank you!
It's very versatile
Goes with lots of colors


----------



## Mininana

Icyss said:


> Twilly ribbon on the side of my Evelyne[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170524







Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3170465
> 
> I with you about mood
> Sometimes more subdued -
> sophisticated
> Other times whimsical
> Your bags & twillies are terrific
> So much fun!
> Keep shopping & revealing & enabling [emoji106]




Both very cute. I am going to use a Twilly next time I use my evelynes!


----------



## klynneann

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3170439
> 
> I'll join the T party...some new in a fallish color way


----------



## klynneann

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3170465
> 
> I with you about mood
> Sometimes more subdued -
> sophisticated
> Other times whimsical
> Your bags & twillies are terrific
> So much fun!
> Keep shopping & revealing & enabling [emoji106]





Icyss said:


> Twilly ribbon on the side of my Evelyne[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170524



Love these looks ladies!


----------



## sonaale

Mininana said:


> Let me know what you choose for your gold b! I want one that will blend in without being too boring... As I normally love pops of color!


I sure will! I will be heading to Vegas and Paris in November and H shopping is definitely on my "to do list" at both places 


LaenaLovely said:


> These other look fab!  I am drooling bc I want a gold b and a black k...and with your cute twillys...making me want them even more


Lol. Thanks! For a gal whose wardrobe is predominantly neutral,  these are perfect.  However,  I am already thinking about my next bag and hope to score a pop of color!


----------



## sonaale

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3170439
> 
> I'll join the T party...some new in a fallish color way


Beautiful!


----------



## Mininana

sonaale said:


> I sure will! I will be heading to Vegas and Paris in November and H shopping is definitely on my "to do list" at both places
> 
> Lol. Thanks! For a gal whose wardrobe is predominantly neutral,  these are perfect.  However,  I am already thinking about my next bag and hope to score a pop of color!



yay!! my local store barely gets anything so it will be nice to live through you 

Paris didn't have a great selection in scaves when I was there a couple months ago, but I STILL managed to get a K so good luck if you decide to get one as well!!!


----------



## pangdoodoo

Old twillies on a new birkin!


----------



## sonaale

Mininana said:


> yay!! my local store barely gets anything so it will be nice to live through you
> 
> Paris didn't have a great selection in scaves when I was there a couple months ago, but I STILL managed to get a K so good luck if you decide to get one as well!!!



I'm not a big fan of my local store...I don't think their selection is that great. So I tend to do most of my shopping while traveling.  I got my B earlier this summer from FSH.  I will be on the hunt for another bag...leaning towards a B30 (or K288) in a bright color. What size is your K?  My K is a 35. I love it but I want something smaller next.  Let's see how it goes! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mininana

pangdoodoo said:


> Old twillies on a new birkin!



perfect match!!!!


----------



## Keren16

pangdoodoo said:


> Old twillies on a new birkin!




[emoji106]. Love the B!  Also the twillies


----------



## Sarah_sarah

pangdoodoo said:


> Old twillies on a new birkin!




Too adorable [emoji190][emoji254][emoji175]


----------



## LaenaLovely

pangdoodoo said:


> Old twillies on a new birkin!




Who says you can't teach an old t new tricks!  Love!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Icyss said:


> Twilly ribbon on the side of my Evelyne[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170524




Oh!  I love this...is your evie etoupe?


----------



## Icyss

Thank you all for your lovely comments. It's Gris T


----------



## ari

pangdoodoo said:


> Old twillies on a new birkin!



beautiful!


----------



## atomic110

Wow... so many beautiful ideas here.. make me very itchy to change my B's twilly too...


----------



## atomic110

pangdoodoo said:


> Old twillies on a new birkin!



Love how you match it and such a cute rodeo with it! Your teddy bear is good model for your B!


----------



## w1new1ne

Twilly and my mom's GP  love the way that SA tied this bow for my mom


----------



## pangdoodoo

Thank you all for the compliments! Mama doesn't want to spend so much money on new twillies when we get new bags - so lucky that these 3 year old twillies happen to look sooo great with our BE birkin! Doodoo is blushing!


----------



## pangdoodoo

Same twillies on my orange armchair.... er hem....Lindy 30 hahaha


----------



## w1new1ne

pangdoodoo said:


> Same twillies on my orange armchair.... er hem....Lindy 30 hahaha



what a cute Lindy !


----------



## HGT

pangdoodoo said:


> Same twillies on my orange armchair.... er hem....Lindy 30 hahaha




Sooo cute!  Looks like you are in a baby car seat!


----------



## aubergineplum

w1new1ne said:


> Twilly and my mom's GP  love the way that SA tied this bow for my mom



I love that bow--I haven't seen that one before!


----------



## loves

My twillies are very hardworking, they are on both my orange bolide and this.


----------



## minismurf04

pangdoodoo said:


> Same twillies on my orange armchair.... er hem....Lindy 30 hahaha




It looks like ur teddy is strapped and ready for take off! [emoji38]


----------



## loves

w1new1ne said:


> Twilly and my mom's GP  love the way that SA tied this bow for my mom




Very fancy way to tie a twilly, nice!


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> My twillies are very hardworking, they are on both my orange bolide and this.
> 
> View attachment 3174124




Beautiful pairing and they work perfectly on orange as well. And love your bag charm!! [emoji316]


----------



## LaenaLovely

loves said:


> My twillies are very hardworking, they are on both my orange bolide and this.
> 
> View attachment 3174124




Love this!


----------



## tammywks

pangdoodoo said:


> Same twillies on my orange armchair.... er hem....Lindy 30 hahaha




Lovely. Nice pic


----------



## loves

pangdoodoo said:


> Same twillies on my orange armchair.... er hem....Lindy 30 hahaha




Cute! Your bear is so big I thought it was a lindy 26

LaenaLovely and katlee thank you!


----------



## pangdoodoo

Thank you lovelies! The lindy 30 sure makes a nice and comfy not to mention luxurious armchair for me! Here is pic of my modelling with a bolide 31 in  rouge pivoine that mama got for Grandma's birthday earlier this year!


----------



## JadeFor3st

Wasn't sure if I should or could put a twilly on a KP. 
After playing around, this result came about! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ms piggy

Purdue1988 said:


> View attachment 3175662
> 
> 
> Wasn't sure if I should or could put a twilly on a KP.
> After playing around, this result came about! [emoji5]&#65039;



Good to see you posting again my dear and what a pretty KP (perfect twilly for it)!


----------



## pangdoodoo

Purdue1988 said:


> View attachment 3175662
> 
> 
> Wasn't sure if I should or could put a twilly on a KP.
> After playing around, this result came about! [emoji5]&#65039;


WOW that looks BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

loves said:


> My twillies are very hardworking, they are on both my orange bolide and this.
> 
> View attachment 3174124



*loves*, Love your B and your twillys are perfect with it. 



Purdue1988 said:


> View attachment 3175662
> 
> 
> Wasn't sure if I should or could put a twilly on a KP.
> After playing around, this result came about! [emoji5]&#65039;



Am lusting after a KP or KL, your's is perfection, *Purdue*!


----------



## ssv003

My black evergrain K35 wrapped in Rive Droite Rive Gauche twilly


----------



## ari

ssv003 said:


> My black evergrain K35 wrapped in Rive Droite Rive Gauche twilly
> 
> View attachment 3175732



beautiful. we are twins on the bag /mine is togo/ and on the twilly


----------



## ari

loves said:


> My twillies are very hardworking, they are on both my orange bolide and this.
> 
> View attachment 3174124



ooooooh, this is gogeous!!!


----------



## ari

Purdue1988 said:


> View attachment 3175662
> 
> 
> Wasn't sure if I should or could put a twilly on a KP.
> After playing around, this result came about! [emoji5]&#65039;



amazing! love the way you put the twilly! i have to remember to try it on my KP! great idea!


----------



## JadeFor3st

ms piggy said:


> Good to see you posting again my dear and what a pretty KP (perfect twilly for it)!



Thank you, ms piggy!
Hubby sent me a link to the Hermes Apple Watch; saw this thread after browsing through it. &#128512;


----------



## JadeFor3st

Thank you, pangdoodoo and VigeeLeBrun! &#127799;


----------



## JadeFor3st

ssv003 said:


> My black evergrain K35 wrapped in Rive Droite Rive Gauche twilly
> 
> View attachment 3175732



I really love your Kelly, and the twilly is beautiful with it!


----------



## JadeFor3st

ari said:


> amazing! love the way you put the twilly! i have to remember to try it on my KP! great idea!



Thanks! Adding a twilly really changes the look too! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

M
	

		
			
		

		
	




Monday afternoon shadows on the twillies.


----------



## bluenavy

Purdue1988 said:


> View attachment 3175662
> 
> 
> Wasn't sure if I should or could put a twilly on a KP.
> After playing around, this result came about! [emoji5]&#65039;


 
super cute


----------



## sonaale

LaenaLovely said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175995
> 
> 
> Monday afternoon shadows on the twillies.







ssv003 said:


> My black evergrain K35 wrapped in Rive Droite Rive Gauche twilly
> 
> View attachment 3175732







Purdue1988 said:


> View attachment 3175662
> 
> 
> Wasn't sure if I should or could put a twilly on a KP.
> After playing around, this result came about! [emoji5]&#65039;







loves said:


> My twillies are very hardworking, they are on both my orange bolide and this.
> 
> View attachment 3174124




Love the coordination on all these! Pretty! Pretty!


----------



## boo1689

Purdue1988 said:


> View attachment 3175662
> 
> 
> Wasn't sure if I should or could put a twilly on a KP.
> After playing around, this result came about! [emoji5]&#65039;



faboulous ! absolutely fabulous~~~ kp looks sooo cute with the twilly~~ hugs hugs hugs~


----------



## boo1689

Dressing up Miss Mochi ~


----------



## JadeFor3st

boo1689 said:


> faboulous ! absolutely fabulous~~~ kp looks sooo cute with the twilly~~ hugs hugs hugs~



Thank you, dear boo1689! I'm trying to have more pink in my collections. Wonder why? &#129300;&#128521;:


----------



## JadeFor3st

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3176310
> 
> 
> Dressing up Miss Mochi ~



Miss Mochi is perfect! My heart throbs looking at her.


----------



## Kat.Lee

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3176310
> 
> 
> Dressing up Miss Mochi ~




Such a sweet looking Ms Mochi. The twilly is more than perfect for her. [emoji179]


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175995
> 
> 
> Monday afternoon shadows on the twillies.




So beautiful. Awesome shot. Like a poster!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ssv003 said:


> My black evergrain K35 wrapped in Rive Droite Rive Gauche twilly
> 
> View attachment 3175732



Fabulous. Love this twilly and I use mine quite often.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purdue1988 said:


> View attachment 3175662
> 
> 
> Wasn't sure if I should or could put a twilly on a KP.
> After playing around, this result came about! [emoji5]&#65039;




Perfect match! Love the way you tie it.


----------



## HGT

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3176310
> 
> 
> Dressing up Miss Mochi ~




How cute!


----------



## klynneann

LaenaLovely said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175995
> 
> 
> Monday afternoon shadows on the twillies.





boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3176310
> 
> 
> I love this!  And twins on the twillies.
> 
> Dressing up Miss Mochi ~



Pretty!!


----------



## atomic110

LaenaLovely said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175995
> 
> 
> Monday afternoon shadows on the twillies.



Look like a postcard, lovely B color + twillies 







boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3176310
> 
> 
> Dressing up Miss Mochi ~



So cute, so sweet...


----------



## LaenaLovely

klynneann said:


> Pretty!!



Honored to be your twilly twin!


----------



## LaenaLovely

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3176310
> 
> 
> Dressing up Miss Mochi ~




Pretty in perfect pink!  Beautiful!


----------



## Love_Couture

LaenaLovely said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175995
> 
> 
> Monday afternoon shadows on the twillies.



Very beautiful.  Thank you very much for sharing such a beautiful picture.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Love_Couture said:


> Very beautiful.  Thank you very much for sharing such a beautiful picture.



Thank you!  That photo was the best part of my Monday...haha!


----------



## sonaale

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3176310
> 
> 
> Dressing up Miss Mochi ~




So pretty! It's a perfect match!!!


----------



## lyseiki8

Here is my Lindy with a new red/turquise/gray imperiales twilly ..


----------



## bluenavy

lyseiki8 said:


> Here is my Lindy with a new red/turquise/gray imperiales twilly ..
> 
> View attachment 3176847
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176848


 
very cute


----------



## bluenavy

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3176310
> 
> 
> Dressing up Miss Mochi ~


 
love the pink , so cute


----------



## LaenaLovely

lyseiki8 said:


> Here is my Lindy with a new red/turquise/gray imperiales twilly ..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176848




Looks wonderful!  What color is your L?


----------



## Blue Rain

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3176310
> 
> 
> Dressing up Miss Mochi ~




Uhh...... What a sweet little dressed up pinkie!


----------



## boo1689

Purdue1988 said:


> Thank you, dear boo1689! I'm trying to have more pink in my collections. Wonder why? &#129300;&#128521;:





Purdue1988 said:


> Miss Mochi is perfect! My heart throbs looking at her.




you know, great minds think alike~ hugs hugs hugs~ Miss Mochi sends xoxoxooxoxoxox you way!! we need to get our pink babies together for another outing!!


----------



## boo1689

Blue Rain said:


> Uhh...... What a sweet little dressed up pinkie!





HGT said:


> How cute!





klynneann said:


> Pretty!!





atomic110 said:


> Look like a postcard, lovely B color + twillies
> 
> So cute, so sweet...





LaenaLovely said:


> Pretty in perfect pink!  Beautiful!





sonaale said:


> So pretty! It's a perfect match!!!





bluenavy said:


> love the pink , so cute




:buttercup:  from Miss Mochi~ so flattered by your sweet sweet compliments~~


----------



## SoLaLa99

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3176310
> 
> 
> Dressing up Miss Mochi ~




Beautiful and you are so lucky! May I ask what Reilly you used. Thanks


----------



## boo1689

SoLaLa99 said:


> Beautiful and you are so lucky! May I ask what Reilly you used. Thanks




Thank you dear~ I'm definitely counting my blessings ~ very grateful for the most amazing SA [emoji16]

The twilly on Miss Mochi is called Grand Tenue I believe. Here is a pic I grabbed online for you~


----------



## periogirl28

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3176310
> 
> 
> Dressing up Miss Mochi ~



OMG! Total love. Reminds me of a Sakura ice cream Mochi alright!


----------



## boo1689

periogirl28 said:


> OMG! Total love. Reminds me of a Sakura ice cream Mochi alright!



  great minds think alike hahhaha~ thank you dearest~


----------



## princess621

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3176310
> 
> 
> Dressing up Miss Mochi ~


this picture is sooo pretty! the twilly, the bag, the wallpaper! all of it


----------



## atomic110

You all inspired me to get a New pair of twillies for my B30... there you go...


----------



## sonaale

atomic110 said:


> You all inspired me to get a New pair of twillies for my B30... there you go...




So pretty!! Congrats


----------



## Mininana

atomic110 said:


> You all inspired me to get a New pair of twillies for my B30... there you go...




I have to admit this Twilly design didn't sing to me at all but it looks gorgeous on your b!!! Shows that we need to try them in bags before deciding. Love it!!


----------



## Sienna220

Mininana said:


> I have to admit this Twilly design didn't sing to me at all but it looks gorgeous on your b!!! Shows that we need to try them in bags before deciding. Love it!!




So true!!!


----------



## beanybaker

atomic110 said:


> You all inspired me to get a New pair of twillies for my B30... there you go...



I have this twilly, it's beautiful ....


----------



## HGT

What do you gals think about this Twilly? Also does the Rodeo match?  Please tell me the truth, I am a bit hesitate about the Lime Rodeo.   [emoji21]


----------



## Rouge H

HGT said:


> View attachment 3182921
> View attachment 3182927
> 
> 
> What do you gals think about this Twilly? Also does the Rodeo match?  Please tell me the truth, I am a bit hesitate about the Lime Rodeo.   [emoji21]



The Kelly is a classic and IMHO needs nothing to distract from the lines and beauty of the bag.


----------



## Ccc1

HGT said:


> View attachment 3182921
> View attachment 3182927
> 
> 
> What do you gals think about this Twilly? Also does the Rodeo match?  Please tell me the truth, I am a bit hesitate about the Lime Rodeo.   [emoji21]


I love the Twilly & Rodeo with your TDF Kelly. The Lime Rodeo is a great pop of color and it really goes well with your Kelly.


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> View attachment 3182921
> View attachment 3182927
> 
> 
> What do you gals think about this Twilly? Also does the Rodeo match?  Please tell me the truth, I am a bit hesitate about the Lime Rodeo.   [emoji21]


I love the twilly either on its own or paired with the rodeo. They compliment each other since the twilly has yellow pattern in it. They give a cheerful look to your beautiful K. I would wear them depending on your outfit and mood. Definitely a cheer up factor. Btw you did a great job with the bow. A little suggestion: try no bow with the rodeo or no rodeo with bow. Give each some attention space IMO. [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## AvrilShower

This bag and twillies make Monday beautiful!!!



LaenaLovely said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175995
> 
> 
> Monday afternoon shadows on the twillies.


----------



## HGT

Rouge H said:


> The Kelly is a classic and IMHO needs nothing to distract from the lines and beauty of the bag.




Rouge H, I do agree with you at some point!  The Kelly looks good as it is.


----------



## HGT

Ccc1 said:


> I love the Twilly & Rodeo with your TDF Kelly. The Lime Rodeo is a great pop of color and it really goes well with your Kelly.




Thanks Ccc1.


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> I love the twilly either on its own or paired with the rodeo. They compliment each other since the twilly has yellow pattern in it. They give a cheerful look to your beautiful K. I would wear them depending on your outfit and mood. Definitely a cheer up factor. Btw you did a great job with the bow. A little suggestion: try no bow with the rodeo or no rodeo with bow. Give each some attention space IMO. [emoji4][emoji8]




Kat,  thanks!! I was actually waiting for your advise! [emoji8]. You have a great point, I shouldn't do the bow and Rodeo together.  Thanks for pointing that out! 

By the way Kat, should I wait for a Anemone Rodeo instead?


----------



## MYH

HGT said:


> View attachment 3182921
> View attachment 3182927
> 
> 
> What do you gals think about this Twilly? Also does the Rodeo match?  Please tell me the truth, I am a bit hesitate about the Lime Rodeo.   [emoji21]


I prefer just the twilly.


----------



## HGT

MYH said:


> I prefer just the twilly.




Thanks MYH, I think I am leaning toward that as well.  I grab the Rodeo in Lime since that's the only color available, I should be a bit more patient and just wait for the right one.


----------



## atomic110

sonaale said:


> So pretty!! Congrats



Thanks 
*sonaale*







Mininana said:


> I have to admit this Twilly design didn't sing to me at all but it looks gorgeous on your b!!! Shows that we need to try them in bags before deciding. Love it!!



Thanks *Mininana*
... I actually like it being not so "twilly" looking. Hehe...




beanybaker said:


> I have this twilly, it's beautiful ....



yes, they r beautiful, Happy to be ur twin


----------



## atomic110

HGT said:


> View attachment 3182921
> View attachment 3182927
> 
> 
> What do you gals think about this Twilly? Also does the Rodeo match?  Please tell me the truth, I am a bit hesitate about the Lime Rodeo.   [emoji21]



I'm twin with u in the Lime Rodeo. I actually find it very versatile. At first I placed it with my black GP30. Recently I've moved it to my blue atom mini Evi, make it super bright combo. Both works for me and both presents a different attitude. So no worries... 

Ur twilly have a touch of Lime / bright shade, so it's totally matching with ur rodeo


----------



## HGT

atomic110 said:


> I'm twin with u in the Lime Rodeo. I actually find it very versatile. At first I placed it with my black GP30. Recently I've moved it to my blue atom mini Evi, make it super bright combo. Both works for me and both presents a different attitude. So no worries...
> 
> Ur twilly have a touch of Lime / bright shade, so it's totally matching with ur rodeo




Thanks Atomic110.  I am actually still thinking if I should return it and wait for one in Anemone.


----------



## atomic110

HGT said:


> Thanks Atomic110.  I am actually still thinking if I should return it and wait for one in Anemone.



Really? U wanna return it ?&#128562; 
In my country it is so hard to come by.. I am lucky that my SA keep one for me 
But if u really didn't feel comfortable with the color, maybe you should. Don't force it. Go with your heart


----------



## LoveXIII

HGT said:


> View attachment 3182921
> View attachment 3182927
> 
> 
> What do you gals think about this Twilly? Also does the Rodeo match?  Please tell me the truth, I am a bit hesitate about the Lime Rodeo.   [emoji21]



Both the twilly & rodeo looks good and of course your Kelly, but imo I will not use them at the same time as it takes too much away from the Kelly. I used to have a twilly & rodeo on my Birkin but I stopped using both accessories at the same time so that I can enjoy looking at the Birkin without Too much details on it.


----------



## HGT

LoveXIII said:


> Both the twilly & rodeo looks good and of course your Kelly, but imo I will not use them at the same time as it takes too much away from the Kelly. I used to have a twilly & rodeo on my Birkin but I stopped using both accessories at the same time so that I can enjoy looking at the Birkin without Too much details on it.




LoveXIII, I agree with you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Thanks Atomic110.  I am actually still thinking if I should return it and wait for one in Anemone.



If it doesn't sing to you and you are kind of having second thought, you might end up thinking about the anemone one all the time. Unless you decide to have two of these cute little things. I know it's a tough call but you have to fall in love with it IMO.


----------



## aameri

I just bought ostrich Orang B30..any idea what twilly colors will match it better?


----------



## Graw

boo1689 said:


> Thank you dear~ I'm definitely counting my blessings ~ very grateful for the most amazing SA [emoji16]
> 
> 
> The twilly on Miss Mochi is called Grand Tenue I believe. Here is a pic I grabbed online for you~
> 
> View attachment 3177556



So pretty


Perfect match!  What color is your bag? Pink Rose Dragee?


----------



## beanybaker

HGT said:


> View attachment 3182921
> View attachment 3182927
> 
> 
> What do you gals think about this Twilly? Also does the Rodeo match?  Please tell me the truth, I am a bit hesitate about the Lime Rodeo.   [emoji21]



The twilly I love... and you did the bow amazingly, just not sure about the rodeo. I turned down one in lime and I'm glad.... Wait if your not sure


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> If it doesn't sing to you and you are kind of having second thought, you might end up thinking about the anemone one all the time. Unless you decide to have two of these cute little things. I know it's a tough call but you have to fall in love with it IMO.







beanybaker said:


> The twilly I love... and you did the bow amazingly, just not sure about the rodeo. I turned down one in lime and I'm glad.... Wait if your not sure




Thanks girls! I should either return it and wait for the Anemone Rodeo.  OR keep it hoping for a Black B30 some day, haha! Another excuse to add to our collections!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

HGT said:


> Thanks girls! I should either return it and wait for the Anemone Rodeo.  OR keep it hoping for a Black B30 some day, haha! Another excuse to add to our collections!



I like your twilly but the rodeo doesn't go with raisin.  Anemone would be a better fit.


----------



## HGT

chkpfbeliever said:


> I like your twilly but the rodeo doesn't go with raisin.  Anemone would be a better fit.


Thanks chkpfbeliever for your advise.


----------



## mcpro

Just want to share


----------



## Mininana

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3185237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to share




No smiley sa was so right! It's the perfect Twilly!! How I wish I had that one For my gold b...


----------



## LaenaLovely

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3185237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to share




Love this twilly!


----------



## mcpro

Mininana said:


> No smiley sa was so right! It's the perfect Twilly!! How I wish I had that one For my gold b...




Yup she's so right lol!! She said " believe me" lol



LaenaLovely said:


> Love this twilly!




Thanks you!!


----------



## crazyforbag

please share which twillies you used for blue atoll? TIA


----------



## nana9026

Kat.Lee said:


> Brides et Gris Gris on Colvert K32. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168765




Hi Kat, would the chain scratch the bag? My Kelly is in Togo, I'm still newbie to H bags.  TIA for your advice!


----------



## Keren16

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3185237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to share




Is the Twilly from this season?  An H SA showed me one in a different cw a few wks ago.  I wanted to think about it.  Yours looks terrific!!


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> Brides et Gris Gris on Colvert K32. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168765




Thanks for sharing!  Beautiful compliment to your K ... as usual from you!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

nana9026 said:


> Hi Kat, would the chain scratch the bag? My Kelly is in Togo, I'm still newbie to H bags.  TIA for your advice!



The chain won't scratch the bag at all. I have worn it this way many times. There's no sharp edge on it and my K is also in Togo. Please don't worry about it. 



Keren16 said:


> Thanks for sharing!  Beautiful compliment to your K ... as usual from you!!



Thank you Keren16. You are kind as always.


----------



## AvrilShower

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3185237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to share



Gorgeous!!! My dream bag!!!


----------



## mcpro

Mininana said:


> No smiley sa was so right! It's the perfect Twilly!! How I wish I had that one For my gold b...




Thank you, it matches well!



LaenaLovely said:


> Love this twilly!




Thanks!



Keren16 said:


> Is the Twilly from this season?  An H SA showed me one in a different cw a few wks ago.  I wanted to think about it.  Yours looks terrific!!



 I'm really not sure if it's from this season, My SA just grab it! I didn't even look lol!  Thank you!



AvrilShower said:


> Gorgeous!!! My dream bag!!!


----------



## Keren16

mcpro said:


> Thank you, it matches well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure if it's from this season, My SA just grab it! I didn't even look lol!  Thank you!




It's really nice!  Goes well with many things.  Great choice!!


----------



## mcpro

Keren16 said:


> It's really nice!  Goes well with many things.  Great choice!!




Thank you!!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## mcpro

Kat.Lee said:


> Brides et Gris Gris on Colvert K32. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168765




Perfection!!!!


----------



## Mininana

Can anyone please is this Twilly for me?


----------



## heifer

Dressed this lady up today! I love how the colour gold is so versatile, and easy to pair with almost every colour. All the twilly's on this images are gorgeous!!! 

Keep them coming ladies!!!


----------



## heifer

Mininana said:


> Can anyone please is this Twilly for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190506



The twill really compliments the colour of the Birkin. It definitely is a must have!


----------



## atomic110

heifer said:


> Dressed this lady up today! I love how the colour gold is so versatile, and easy to pair with almost every colour. All the twilly's on this images are gorgeous!!!
> 
> Keep them coming ladies!!!



Agree!


----------



## Mininana

heifer said:


> Dressed this lady up today! I love how the colour gold is so versatile, and easy to pair with almost every colour. All the twilly's on this images are gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep them coming ladies!!!




Love it!!




heifer said:


> The twill really compliments the colour of the Birkin. It definitely is a must have!





Yes!! I hope someone can identify this


----------



## AvrilShower

heifer said:


> Dressed this lady up today! I love how the colour gold is so versatile, and easy to pair with almost every colour. All the twilly's on this images are gorgeous!!!
> 
> Keep them coming ladies!!!



Love it!!!!!!!!!! How beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## heifer

AvrilShower said:


> Love it!!!!!!!!!! How beautiful!!!!!!!



I don't know how to post 'multiple quotes' - but thank you all so much!!

I love how everyone styles their bags or SLG with Twilly's, adding a harmonious touch of colour


----------



## bluenavy

heifer said:


> Dressed this lady up today! I love how the colour gold is so versatile, and easy to pair with almost every colour. All the twilly's on this images are gorgeous!!!
> 
> Keep them coming ladies!!!


 
so cute


----------



## minismurf04

Got a new pair of Twillys brides et Gris gris for my b30. I love the design of the Twillys Bc it's got rodeo and charms on it! &#129299; I'm a dork; I know! I also dressed her with a set of my fave rodeos.. [emoji7]


----------



## atomic110

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3190732
> 
> Got a new pair of Twillys brides et Gris gris for my b30. I love the design of the Twillys Bc it's got rodeo and charms on it! &#129299; I'm a dork; I know! I also dressed her with a set of my fave rodeos.. [emoji7]



Great match! Loving everything that u out up!


----------



## nana9026

love the effect  on rose Sakura! [emoji4]


----------



## tinkerbell69

finally found a matching Twilly for my new BE Kelly


----------



## klynneann

Mininana said:


> Can anyone please is this Twilly for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190506





Mininana said:


> Love it!!
> 
> Yes!! I hope someone can identify this



I believe it is called Les Coupes!  And I think the cw on this is iris/jaune d'or/rouge...


----------



## atomic110

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3191245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the effect  on rose Sakura! [emoji4]



Love ur twillies with cute little GP! Btw, Is it rose sakura? It look lighter from the photo


----------



## bluenavy

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3190732
> 
> Got a new pair of Twillys brides et Gris gris for my b30. I love the design of the Twillys Bc it's got rodeo and charms on it! &#129299; I'm a dork; I know! I also dressed her with a set of my fave rodeos.. [emoji7]


 
it's gorgeous.


----------



## AvrilShower

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3190732
> 
> Got a new pair of Twillys brides et Gris gris for my b30. I love the design of the Twillys Bc it's got rodeo and charms on it! &#129299; I'm a dork; I know! I also dressed her with a set of my fave rodeos.. [emoji7]



Oh My! we are twins! I also have blue saphir B30 ghw! It looks sooooooooooooo cute!!! 
I am jealous of your rodeosssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## AvrilShower

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3191245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the effect  on rose Sakura! [emoji4]



Cute match! The twillies match your interior


----------



## Mininana

klynneann said:


> I believe it is called Les Coupes!  And I think the cw on this is iris/jaune d'or/rouge...




Thank you SO much!!!!!


----------



## klynneann

mininana said:


> thank you so much!!!!!



:d


----------



## Mininana

klynneann said:


> :d




Look what I found!! Now I need to find someone who sells it lol! Going to ask my sa too


----------



## klynneann

Mininana said:


> Look what I found!! Now I need to find someone who sells it lol! Going to ask my sa too
> 
> View attachment 3191972



Yay!  So pretty.  Good luck - I hope you can find them.


----------



## PennyD2911

Brides et Gris Gris in Marine/Turquoise/Rose

Currently my fave Twilly design. [emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	





Rodeo is Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H


----------



## PennyD2911

Another Brides et Gris Gris Twilly[emoji1]

Rodeo is Tosca/H Orange/Bleu Izmir


----------



## weibandy

PennyD2911 said:


> Brides et Gris Gris in Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Currently my fave Twilly design. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192182
> View attachment 3192183
> 
> 
> Rodeo is Rose Jaipur/Rose Socking/Rouge H



This is so much fun!


----------



## PennyD2911

weibandy said:


> This is so much fun!




I know!  I love  this thread!


----------



## minismurf04

bluenavy said:


> it's gorgeous.



Thanks! 



AvrilShower said:


> Oh My! we are twins! I also have blue saphir B30 ghw! It looks sooooooooooooo cute!!!
> 
> I am jealous of your rodeosssssssssssssssssssss



Thanks sweetie! My b30 is blue electrique [emoji28] sorry bad indoor lighting lol. Happy to find another blue lover tho! Aww thanks I'm so addicted to those little guys! So black was my first rodeo and rose azalee is my most recent. [emoji5]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Great match! Loving everything that u out up!



Thank you! 



PennyD2911 said:


> Brides et Gris Gris in Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Currently my fave Twilly design. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192182
> View attachment 3192183
> 
> 
> Rodeo is Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H



Yay another brides et Gris Gris lover!


----------



## nana9026

atomic110 said:


> Love ur twillies with cute little GP! Btw, Is it rose sakura? It look lighter from the photo




Yes, it's rose Sakura GP36, the colour's not that light IRL. I find it quite difficult to capture the true colour with my iPhone....

I love the violet Twillys, seems like this design is quite popular lately! [emoji4]


----------



## nana9026

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3185237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to share




Nice match!! The colours are so vibrant and also bring out the nice colour of your B! 
I got the same Twilly and I find it goes well with many different colours of bags ! [emoji9]


----------



## atomic110

Mininana said:


> Look what I found!! Now I need to find someone who sells it lol! Going to ask my sa too
> 
> View attachment 3191972



Good luck!


----------



## atomic110

PennyD2911 said:


> Another Brides et Gris Gris Twilly[emoji1]
> 
> Rodeo is Tosca/H Orange/Bleu Izmir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192184









PennyD2911 said:


> Brides et Gris Gris in Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Currently my fave Twilly design. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192182
> View attachment 3192183
> 
> 
> Rodeo is Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H



Both are stunning! Lucky u


----------



## PennyD2911

atomic110 said:


> Both are stunning! Lucky u




Thanks![emoji4]


----------



## mcpro

Just want to share: me and my new baby are home safe !


----------



## AvrilShower

mcpro said:


> Just want to share: me and my new baby are home safe !
> 
> View attachment 3196175



OH MY! MY DREAM COLOR!!! Your baby is super gorgeous! CONGRATULATIONSSSSS!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

mcpro said:


> Just want to share: me and my new baby are home safe !
> 
> View attachment 3196175




Congrats!


----------



## HGT

mcpro said:


> Just want to share: me and my new baby are home safe !
> 
> View attachment 3196175




Congrats!! Love Colvert with GHW!!! The twilly looks great!  Is your bag Epsom?


----------



## mcpro

AvrilShower said:


> OH MY! MY DREAM COLOR!!! Your baby is super gorgeous! CONGRATULATIONSSSSS!!!




Thank you!![emoji8]



PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats!



[emoji8][emoji8]



HGT said:


> Congrats!! Love Colvert with GHW!!! The twilly looks great!  Is your bag Epsom?




Yes it's is Epsom .. Thank you


----------



## AvrilShower

Just got these twillies this morning. My SA helped me to tie them on directly!


----------



## mcpro

AvrilShower said:


> Just got these twillies this morning. My SA helped me to tie them on directly!




Very nice!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] gorgeous Birkin color loveeeeee iiiiittttt!!


----------



## AvrilShower

mcpro said:


> Very nice!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] gorgeous Birkin color loveeeeee iiiiittttt!!



Thanksssssssssssss


----------



## atomic110

mcpro said:


> Just want to share: me and my new baby are home safe !
> 
> View attachment 3196175


So sweet! Love the pink Carmen too







AvrilShower said:


> Just got these twillies this morning. My SA helped me to tie them on directly!


Nice color twillies !


----------



## nana9026

AvrilShower said:


> Just got these twillies this morning. My SA helped me to tie them on directly!




Love the violet Twillys! So pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## Snoopy123

Les Baigneuses twillies on denim ghillies birkin


----------



## Smileyy

Here is my Lindy
Thank you for letting me share [emoji1]


----------



## PennyD2911

Snoopy123 said:


> View attachment 3202400
> 
> Les Baigneuses twillies on denim ghillies birkin




Love this!


----------



## PennyD2911

Smileyy said:


> Here is my Lindy
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202440




That looks great on the Lindy!


----------



## atomic110

Snoopy123 said:


> View attachment 3202400
> 
> Les Baigneuses twillies on denim ghillies birkin



Special G with lovely twillies 



Smileyy said:


> Here is my Lindy
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202440




That's a beautiful lindy and matching twillies


----------



## Kelly_76

You inspired me so much with all your beautiful twilly/bag combos! 
Here is my very first twilly (have to practise a little bit!):


----------



## PennyD2911

Kelly_76 said:


> You inspired me so much with all your beautiful twilly/bag combos!
> Here is my very first twilly (have to practise a little bit!):
> View attachment 3206218
> View attachment 3206219




Congrats!


----------



## BFB

mcpro said:


> Just want to share: me and my new baby are home safe !
> 
> View attachment 3196175



OMG!! I Absolutely ADOREEEEEE!! You will have so much fun wearing your new baby out


----------



## iamyumi

Smileyy said:


> Here is my Lindy
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202440




This is so beautiful! What's the colour of the lindy?


----------



## atomic110

Kelly_76 said:


> You inspired me so much with all your beautiful twilly/bag combos!
> Here is my very first twilly (have to practise a little bit!):
> View attachment 3206218
> View attachment 3206219


It's always exciting with the first one.. lovely!


----------



## Kelly_76

TY, Penny and atomic!


----------



## Smileyy

PennyD2911 said:


> That looks great on the Lindy!



Thank you 



iamyumi said:


> This is so beautiful! What's the colour of the lindy?



Thank you,it's etain colour.


----------



## Smileyy

That's a beautiful lindy and matching twillies[/QUOTE]


Thank you


----------



## Smileyy

Atomic110 said:


> That's a beautiful lindy and matching twillies




Thank you


----------



## iamyumi

Smileyy said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,it's etain colour.




Thank you!


----------



## vavavooom

Here is mine


----------



## loves

Oldies but goodies- Maillons


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

vavavooom said:


> Here is mine
> View attachment 3208631





loves said:


> Oldies but goodies- Maillons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208645



Perfect match! Both of these pics are serious eye-candy, thanks! 

Must take a more serious look at twillys.


----------



## Lollipop15

Loving these Collections Imperiales twillies on my Rose Jaipur


----------



## Lollipop15

vavavooom said:


> Here is mine





loves said:


> Oldies but goodies- Maillons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208645



Love the matching colors ^^


----------



## loves

Lollipop15 said:


> Love the matching colors ^^



thank you! 

i NEED collections imperiales in my life! going to search for a pair of twillies in this design


----------



## Lollipop15

loves said:


> thank you!
> 
> i NEED collections imperiales in my life! going to search for a pair of twillies in this design



This design is very nice! I just got a matching scarf too hehe


----------



## loves

Lollipop15 said:


> This design is very nice! I just got a matching scarf too hehe




I don't blame you, i agree on how lovely "collections inperiales" is. I got the scarf so now I need the twillies! Haha


----------



## atomic110

vavavooom said:


> Here is mine
> View attachment 3208631


Nice!!! beautiful
B, is it Blue Electric?





loves said:


> Oldies but goodies- Maillons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208645



Love ur matching and all beautiful goodies too!





Lollipop15 said:


> Loving these Collections Imperiales twillies on my Rose Jaipur


Lovely match for ur new B!


----------



## loves

atomic110 said:


> Love ur matching and all beautiful goodies too!



thank you very much!


----------



## loves

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Perfect match! Both of these pics are serious eye-candy, thanks!
> 
> Must take a more serious look at twillys.



thank you vigee! xoxo


----------



## mcpro

BFB said:


> OMG!! I Absolutely ADOREEEEEE!! You will have so much fun wearing your new baby out




Thank you, [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## meridian

Lollipop15 said:


> Loving these Collections Imperiales twillies on my Rose Jaipur



Those twillies look like they were made for your bag!!


----------



## Lollipop15

atomic110 said:


> Lovely match for ur new B!





meridian said:


> Those twillies look like they were made for your bag!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## vavavooom

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Perfect match! Both of these pics are serious eye-candy, thanks!
> 
> Must take a more serious look at twillys.





Lollipop15 said:


> Love the matching colors ^^



Thank you guys 



atomic110 said:


> Nice!!! beautiful
> B, is it Blue Electric?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love ur matching and all beautiful goodies too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely match for ur new B!



Thanks! It is actually Blue De Galice. It is quite hard to capture the true shade of this color from camera idk why


----------



## Love_Couture

vavavooom said:


> Here is mine
> View attachment 3208631



Very beautiful.  Love the colors!  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## libutterfly

Hello,


I was curious if any of you ladies/gents could help me with this issues. Does anyone know if the Hermes Twilly's color runs. Once you tie them over your bag handles has anyone had issues with he color running onto the bag handle? ok thank you so much!

Li


----------



## afsweet

libutterfly said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I was curious if any of you ladies/gents could help me with this issues. Does anyone know if the Hermes Twilly's color runs. Once you tie them over your bag handles has anyone had issues with he color running onto the bag handle? ok thank you so much!
> 
> Li


 
I've stored my barenia Kelly with a twilly tied around the handle for long periods of time, and there's been no discoloration. basically my Kelly has been stored like that for 2 years and used periodically. however, it's never been wet, so I don't know if that would cause any color runs.


----------



## cdinh87

vavavooom said:


> Here is mine
> View attachment 3208631


 
Beautiful! May I ask if you got your twilly recently?  I still need to find one for my Glycine K32


----------



## Rumpetaske

Twilly on python handle? I hope you guys can help. I just got a new python bag it is not H but Celine, but i thought that this thread was the best place to get an answer to my question. Do any og you ladies use twillys on your python bags? Can this damage or dry out the python? Or does it simply protect it?


----------



## cdinh87

I think this twilly brings out the blush/lavendar tones out on this Glycine K... I need help deciding if I should keep this twilly or exchange it for something different.. I love pink, blush, nudes & mauve so this would go great with my wardrobe, but do u think the twilly and K clashes against one another with this color combo?


----------



## lipeach21

Be b30 ghw


----------



## klynneann

lipeach21 said:


> View attachment 3241484
> 
> Be b30 ghw


----------



## Keren16

lipeach21 said:


> View attachment 3241484
> 
> Be b30 ghw




Really beautiful!
Thanks for showing [emoji179][emoji175][emoji179]


----------



## mcpro

lipeach21 said:


> View attachment 3241484
> 
> Be b30 ghw




Your B is so stunning!!!


----------



## lipeach21

Thanks! My sa is the best!


----------



## AvrilShower

cdinh87 said:


> I think this twilly brings out the blush/lavendar tones out on this Glycine K... I need help deciding if I should keep this twilly or exchange it for something different.. I love pink, blush, nudes & mauve so this would go great with my wardrobe, but do u think the twilly and K clashes against one another with this color combo?




Super cute!


----------



## AvrilShower

lipeach21 said:


> View attachment 3241484
> 
> Be b30 ghw




We are twilly twins!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AvrilShower

Lollipop15 said:


> Loving these Collections Imperiales twillies on my Rose Jaipur




Love this twilly! I have one on my iris Kelly also looks great.


----------



## iamyumi

The only Collections Imperiales cw I managed to hunt down... Only realised how much I love the design until they've been all sold out! Luckily it seems to work with my vintage goldie?


----------



## Rouge H

Your bag is awesome, love the Twilly.


----------



## klynneann

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3249514
> 
> The only Collections Imperiales cw I managed to hunt down... Only realised how much I love the design until they've been all sold out! Luckily it seems to work with my vintage goldie?



I think so - both are beautiful!!


----------



## Miss Al

Gris T B togo with twillies


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Miss Al said:


> Gris T B togo with twillies


My dream color! So pretty thank you for sharing


----------



## Scarf and Glove

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3249514
> 
> The only Collections Imperiales cw I managed to hunt down... Only realised how much I love the design until they've been all sold out! Luckily it seems to work with my vintage goldie?


Perfection! Just beautiful !!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Miss Al said:


> Gris T B togo with twillies



Gorgeous, bravo, *Miss Al* ~ perfect twillies for your perfect B.


----------



## Miss Al

LOUKPEACH said:


> My dream color! So pretty thank you for sharing



Thank you. I am so happy to get the twillies. 







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous, bravo, *Miss Al* ~ perfect twillies for your perfect B.



I also think that the twillies are perfect for my gris T B. Now I am thinking that I might look for a new set of twillies for my RC B coz it seems like my existing  twillies aren't of a perfect match. Oh dear.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Miss Al said:


> Thank you. I am so happy to get the twillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think that the twillies are perfect for my gris T B. Now I am thinking that I might look for a new set of twillies for my RC B coz it seems like my existing  twillies aren't of a perfect match. Oh dear.




Down the twillies orange slope you will slide and totally enabling us all!


----------



## hedgwin99

My new to me twillies


----------



## marbella8

hedgwin99 said:


> My new to me twillies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250664



What's great contrast with the black GP, love it


----------



## Miss Al

hedgwin99 said:


> My new to me twillies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250664



Ooh I love this.


----------



## hedgwin99

marbella8 said:


> What's great contrast with the black GP, love it







Miss Al said:


> Ooh I love this.




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Miss Al

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Down the twillies orange slope you will slide and totally enabling us all!



*Vigee*, I should head straight to ban island now.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Miss Al said:


> *Vigee*, I should head straight to ban island now.




*Miss Al*, I am here on BI waiting for you ~ first, bring more twillies with you!


----------



## ms08c

Miss Al said:


> Gris T B togo with twillies


Beautiful


----------



## iamyumi

klynneann said:


> I think so - both are beautiful!!







Rouge H said:


> Your bag is awesome, love the Twilly.







Scarf and Glove said:


> Perfection! Just beautiful !!!




Thank you!


----------



## frenchyfind

I had fun playing with my twillies!!![emoji6]


----------



## andee

Miss Al said:


> Gris T B togo with twillies


Beautiful. I missed the name of the twilly pattern somwhere.
Do you still have it and the cw?


----------



## sonaale

cdinh87 said:


> I think this twilly brings out the blush/lavendar tones out on this Glycine K... I need help deciding if I should keep this twilly or exchange it for something different.. I love pink, blush, nudes & mauve so this would go great with my wardrobe, but do u think the twilly and K clashes against one another with this color combo?




I think it looks great! I have the same Reilly and right now it's in my black kelly &#128578;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3251347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had fun playing with my twillies!!![emoji6]


What a beautiful white Birkin wow


----------



## frenchyfind

LOUKPEACH said:


> What a beautiful white Birkin wow




Thank you LOUKPEACH[emoji4]


----------



## cdinh87

sonaale said:


> I think it looks great! I have the same Reilly and right now it's in my black kelly &#128578;


 

Thank you! I bet your K is gorgeous, black with that bright pink! Please share a picture when you can.


----------



## juzluvpink

Re-tied my bags recently.


----------



## atomic110

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3253580
> 
> Re-tied my bags recently.


Wow, very well done and beautiful B,K and L color you have&#128525;


----------



## honhon

Not a big fan of twilly on the handles but I will do it for my beloved new ostrich. on a lookout for more twillies, these had been abducted from my good old menthe lindy


----------



## 26Alexandra

honhon said:


> Not a big fan of twilly on the handles but I will do it for my beloved new ostrich. on a lookout for more twillies, these had been abducted from my good old menthe lindy
> View attachment 3254671




Love your B! What size is it?
Ostrich is so beautiful!


----------



## Keren16

honhon said:


> Not a big fan of twilly on the handles but I will do it for my beloved new ostrich. on a lookout for more twillies, these had been abducted from my good old menthe lindy
> View attachment 3254671




Beautiful combination![emoji176]


----------



## honhon

26Alexandra said:


> Love your B! What size is it?
> Ostrich is so beautiful!


thank you 26alex, it is Tangerine 30cm.  the colour is intense but assuming it will fade away like any other ostrich i will enjoy it.  it might even be the right tone when the fade starts.  read that the handles darken pretty quickly so i am attempting to slow down the symptom by twillies


----------



## honhon

Keren16 said:


> Beautiful combination![emoji176]


thank you keren! i love my new birkin, never had an ostrich from H yet so its exciting


----------



## Keren16

honhon said:


> thank you 26alex, it is Tangerine 30cm.  the colour is intense but assuming it will fade away like any other ostrich i will enjoy it.  it might even be the right tone when the fade starts.  read that the handles darken pretty quickly so i am attempting to slow down the symptom by twillies




It's beautiful from the picture!
I've never been a bright orange or ostrich fan until your post!
It's amazing (& hope the color stays)!
Even if it fades, it it really special &#127870;


----------



## honhon

Keren16 said:


> It's beautiful from the picture!
> I've never been a bright orange or ostrich fan until your post!
> It's amazing (& hope the color stays)!
> Even if it fades, it it really special &#127870;


thank you!!!!


----------



## Keren16

honhon said:


> thank you!!!!




I am sincerely rethinking any H orange & ostrich from your post!
It is outstanding & you will receive many compliments when you wear her[emoji4]


----------



## honhon

Keren16 said:


> I am sincerely rethinking any H orange & ostrich from your post!
> It is outstanding & you will receive many compliments when you wear her[emoji4]


the orange colour for ostrich is reserved and it called Tangerine.  i think the normal orange could be too light for you if tangerine is appealing.  i had an clemence orange lindy but i let go a while ago.  if you want a stronger orange hue, there are feu, capucine, poppy, etc.  the orange can come out differently depending on the choice of leather also.  in my opinion, classic orange in swift can come out very nice - more like true Hermes orange.  thank you again for your kind words!!


----------



## Keren16

honhon said:


> the orange colour for ostrich is reserved and it called Tangerine.  i think the normal orange could be too light for you if tangerine is appealing.  i had an clemence orange lindy but i let go a while ago.  if you want a stronger orange hue, there are feu, capucine, poppy, etc.  the orange can come out differently depending on the choice of leather also.  in my opinion, classic orange in swift can come out very nice - more like true Hermes orange.  thank you again for your kind words!!




Tangerine is a beautiful color for your bag!
Thanks for explaining.
Probably the hue you described the various oranges is the appeal to me 
I now understand the leather to look for as colors can  appear different depending ...
Thanks!
I hope to see action pics from you for a very special bag!


----------



## lrishmany

lipeach21 said:


> View attachment 3241484
> 
> Be b30 ghw




Love this combo!


----------



## lrishmany

Miss Al said:


> Gris T B togo with twillies




Wow! Perfect match!  Love it


----------



## baggirl37

Here's mine-- just got them in Tokyo earlier this month. I was a naked handle girl, but my husband wanted me to get them to protect the handles. Hey, if he is offering to get me a gift, how can I refuse? 
The clever SA even tied them to have the 'Hermes' show on one side..


----------



## Miss Al

lrishmany said:


> Wow! Perfect match!  Love it



Thank you.


----------



## meridian

Blue Izmir K35


----------



## klynneann

baggirl37 said:


> Here's mine-- just got them in Tokyo earlier this month. I was a naked handle girl, but my husband wanted me to get them to protect the handles. Hey, if he is offering to get me a gift, how can I refuse?
> The clever SA even tied them to have the 'Hermes' show on one side..



Beautiful!



meridian said:


> Blue Izmir K35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257388



Love the twillies with the BI!


----------



## klynneann

honhon said:


> Not a big fan of twilly on the handles but I will do it for my beloved new ostrich. on a lookout for more twillies, these had been abducted from my good old menthe lindy
> View attachment 3254671



honhon, what about these?  The new Millefleurs - I think they'd go really well, subtle but still distinct.


----------



## klynneann

honhon said:


> Not a big fan of twilly on the handles but I will do it for my beloved new ostrich. on a lookout for more twillies, these had been abducted from my good old menthe lindy
> View attachment 3254671



Or, if you wanted a little more pop, Millefleurs in this color:


----------



## baggirl37

klynneann said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Thanks klynneann!


----------



## baggirl37

meridian said:


> Blue Izmir K35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257388


what a beautiful color!


----------



## honhon

klynneann said:


> honhon, what about these?  The new Millefleurs - I think they'd go really well, subtle but still distinct.


hi thanks klynnanne! these would be perfect! subtle, functional, and difficult to tire from.  thank you again for your idea!


----------



## klynneann

honhon said:


> hi thanks klynnanne! these would be perfect! subtle, functional, and difficult to tire from.  thank you again for your idea!



My pleasure!  I just love them so much myself, it makes me want to share.


----------



## Cuteandcouture

cdinh87 said:


> I think this twilly brings out the blush/lavendar tones out on this Glycine K... I need help deciding if I should keep this twilly or exchange it for something different.. I love pink, blush, nudes & mauve so this would go great with my wardrobe, but do u think the twilly and K clashes against one another with this color combo?




Love this!!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171] I'm also a fan of blushes, maybes, taupes....


----------



## cdinh87

Cuteandcouture said:


> Love this!!! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171] I'm also a fan of blushes, maybes, taupes....



Thank you! I kept debating if I should wait for etoupe  or glycine but I figured that's a classic color and glycine is seasonal. Plus it goes with my wardrobe pretty well. &#128522;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I think everyone has seen this little new girl but her twilly is so cute. 




And now I am officially a twilly kind of gal. Who would have known. 
Any suggestions for twilly colours would be greatly appreciated. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sarah_sarah said:


> I think everyone has seen this little new girl but her twilly is so cute.
> View attachment 3260714
> View attachment 3260715
> 
> 
> And now I am officially a twilly kind of gal. Who would have known.
> Any suggestions for twilly colours would be greatly appreciated. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



*Sarah*, love this twilly on your K it is sooo pretty!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Sarah*, love this twilly on your K it is sooo pretty!




Thank you so much VigeeLeBrun. Coming from you I know I make the right choice. [emoji178]


----------



## atomic110

Sarah_sarah said:


> I think everyone has seen this little new girl but her twilly is so cute.
> View attachment 3260714
> View attachment 3260715
> 
> 
> And now I am officially a twilly kind of gal. Who would have known.
> Any suggestions for twilly colours would be greatly appreciated. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


That's a great match Sarah_sarah! Very pop and love the happy vibe!


----------



## juzluvpink

Finally found her match on the 3rd try. [emoji2]


----------



## MarvelGirl

Congrats to everyone on all their pretty new twillys! I must admit that I was never a big fan of using them as I prefer my bags naked but decided to purchase a pair of Collections Imperiales to use on both my Bs and my K to help the handles stay nice and pristine. Well, they arrived via FedEx today and I am happy to report that I really like the way it looks on my Amazone K!


----------



## lrishmany

Found a nice match for my rose azelea bolide!


----------



## klynneann

MarvelGirl said:


> Congrats to everyone on all their pretty new twillys! I must admit that I was never a big fan of using them as I prefer my bags naked but decided to purchase a pair of Collections Imperiales to use on both my Bs and my K to help the handles stay nice and pristine. Well, they arrived via FedEx today and I am happy to report that I really like the way it looks on my Amazone K!



I LOVE your Kelly!!!  And the CI twilly is the perfect complement to it.


----------



## MarvelGirl

klynneann said:


> I LOVE your Kelly!!!  And the CI twilly is the perfect complement to it.



Thank you so very much, klynneann! You are so sweet and kind.  I am truly in love with her too and am so thrilled with how good the CI twilly looks on her that I am thinking to buy a few others too. Guess I have been bit by the twilly bug now.  Thank you again!


----------



## atomic110

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3264127
> 
> Finally found her match on the 3rd try. [emoji2]


Nice try *juzluvpink* ! Actually all three look good to me&#128518;&#128518;



MarvelGirl said:


> Congrats to everyone on all their pretty new twillys! I must admit that I was never a big fan of using them as I prefer my bags naked but decided to purchase a pair of Collections Imperiales to use on both my Bs and my K to help the handles stay nice and pristine. Well, they arrived via FedEx today and I am happy to report that I really like the way it looks on my Amazone K!


*MarvelGirl *, this is Great match for your K and strap! I recently
added a new 'cloth' on my naked K too.. haha, still try to get use to it


lrishmany said:


> Found a nice match for my rose azelea bolide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269419
> View attachment 3269420


Love your rose azelea and matching Twilly *Irishmany *


----------



## loves

Clic c est Noue twillies in acajou/mauve
I think they really go with my bag bugs [emoji7]


----------



## bunnycat

MarvelGirl said:


> Congrats to everyone on all their pretty new twillys! I must admit that I was never a big fan of using them as I prefer my bags naked but decided to purchase a pair of Collections Imperiales to use on both my Bs and my K to help the handles stay nice and pristine. Well, they arrived via FedEx today and I am happy to report that I really like the way it looks on my Amazone K!



Gorgeous choice MarvelGirl!



lrishmany said:


> Found a nice match for my rose azelea bolide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269419
> View attachment 3269420



Beautifully matched!



loves said:


> Clic c est Noue twillies in acajou/mauve
> I think they really go with my bag bugs [emoji7]
> View attachment 3269844



They do indeed- a luscious combination!


----------



## atomic110

loves said:


> Clic c est Noue twillies in acajou/mauve
> I think they really go with my bag bugs [emoji7]
> View attachment 3269844


C'est jolie! So cute bugs you have there!


----------



## loves

atomic110 said:


> C'est jolie! So cute bugs you have there!







bunnycat said:


> Gorgeous choice MarvelGirl!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifully matched!
> 
> 
> 
> They do indeed- a luscious combination!




Thank you So much!


----------



## ipodgirl

My new twillies!


----------



## ipodgirl

loves said:


> Clic c est Noue twillies in acajou/mauve
> I think they really go with my bag bugs [emoji7]
> View attachment 3269844




Oooo!!! So cute!!!!


----------



## atomic110

ipodgirl said:


> My new twillies!
> View attachment 3269959


Very matching with your rodeo! So energetic


----------



## MarvelGirl

atomic110 said:


> Nice try *juzluvpink* ! Actually all three look good to me&#128518;&#128518;
> 
> 
> *MarvelGirl *, this is Great match for your K and strap! I recently
> added a new 'cloth' on my naked K too.. haha, still try to get use to it
> 
> Love your rose azelea and matching Twilly *Irishmany *



Happy that you approve, atomic110! Hope you get used to covering your K soon. It is an adjustment but I just took my K out today with her new twilly and have received so many compliments! It is a hit! 



bunnycat said:


> Gorgeous choice MarvelGirl!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifully matched!
> 
> 
> 
> They do indeed- a luscious combination!



Thank you so much, bunnycat! Woohoo!


----------



## Love_Couture

lrishmany said:


> Found a nice match for my rose azelea bolide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269419
> View attachment 3269420



This is very beautiful.  Love your bolide.  Rose azelea is the best color for this bag!


----------



## lrishmany

Love_Couture said:


> This is very beautiful.  Love your bolide.  Rose azelea is the best color for this bag!




Thanks so much!  I am such a sucker for pinks and reds [emoji175][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175]


----------



## honhon

loves said:


> Clic c est Noue twillies in acajou/mauve
> I think they really go with my bag bugs [emoji7]
> View attachment 3269844


love your birdie! go dots and stripes!


----------



## hfinesse

Love your twilly and Ostrich bag!  They are so pretty together!


----------



## loves

hfinesse said:


> Love your twilly and Ostrich bag!  They are so pretty together!



thank you! love your avatar pic too 



honhon said:


> love your birdie! go dots and stripes!



 xoxo honhon 



ipodgirl said:


> My new twillies!
> View attachment 3269959



love the colours! great match


----------



## oscarthegrouch

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to this forum and hope am not asking a silly question so here goes!

I THINK i am getting a turquoise Picotin, and have heard some TPFers tie a twilly to the handles so it can be used as a shoulder carry in a pinch.  I have no clue about twillys and what matches with turquoise.  Is this possible?  How do I tie it and will I need 1 twilly or a pair?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Icyss

New twilly for Ms. Kely[emoji7]


----------



## atomic110

Icyss said:


> New twilly for Ms. Kely[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271622


So sweet  and lovely match! Well done *lcyss*!


----------



## atomic110

MarvelGirl said:


> Happy that you approve, atomic110! Hope you get used to covering your K soon. It is an adjustment but I just took my K out today with her new twilly and have received so many compliments! It is a hit!


Yes, I'm getting used  to it... sharing  here my Ms.G's new 'cloth', lol... twilly Millerfleurs du Mexique&#128522;&#128522;
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/1200x/ae/f9/98/aef998b5548df089f8830d7082706df4.jpg


----------



## Icyss

atomic110 said:


> So sweet  and lovely match! Well done *lcyss*!




Thank you atomic[emoji253]


----------



## loves

Icyss said:


> New twilly for Ms. Kely[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271622


great pairing with your kelly! very pretty


----------



## Keren16

atomic110 said:


> Yes, I'm getting used  to it... sharing  here my Ms.G's new 'cloth', lol... twilly Millerfleurs du Mexique[emoji4][emoji4]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/1200x/ae/f9/98/aef998b5548df089f8830d7082706df4.jpg




The Twilly look beautiful with your bag!
To me, they protect the handle as well as add individuality to the bag


----------



## Keren16

Icyss said:


> New twilly for Ms. Kely[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271622




Great match[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LadySummerRose

atomic110 said:


> Yes, I'm getting used  to it... sharing  here my Ms.G's new 'cloth', lol... twilly Millerfleurs du Mexique[emoji4][emoji4]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/1200x/ae/f9/98/aef998b5548df089f8830d7082706df4.jpg




Wow miss G looks so pretty!

What size is this by the way


Sigh I have a G in k35 in a diff colour and I am seriously thinking if I should let it go now cause it is too big on me.

My local SA told me that she don't see it often maybe once a year for a G. Makes me feel so happy owning one but wasted.

Gong Xi fa Cai to u!


----------



## lynne_ross

Icyss said:


> New twilly for Ms. Kely[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271622



Love this combo. What colour is your Kelly?


----------



## amozo




----------



## Icyss

lynne_ross said:


> Love this combo. What colour is your Kelly?




It's Rouge Casaque. Thank you[emoji253]


----------



## KittieKelly

loves said:


> Clic c est Noue twillies in acajou/mauve
> I think they really go with my bag bugs [emoji7]
> View attachment 3269844



This is sooo cute!
I've always loved brown and blue together...really yummy!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Newest bag with oldest twilly.


----------



## loves

amozo said:


>



that is a gorgeous green and fab twilly colour, so vibrant



Ethengdurst said:


> Newest bag with oldest twilly.



i love that twilly and of course the bag



kittiekuddles said:


> This is sooo cute!
> I've always loved brown and blue together...really yummy!


thank you


----------



## Ethengdurst

loves said:


> i love that twilly and of course the bag



Thank you! Your birdie though, that's my dream bag!


----------



## Icyss

Ethengdurst said:


> Newest bag with oldest twilly.




So beautiful. This K is in my wishlist. Congrats![emoji7]


----------



## Ethengdurst

Icyss said:


> So beautiful. This K is in my wishlist. Congrats![emoji7]



Thank you dear, I hope you get it too! &#128512;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lrishmany said:


> Found a nice match for my rose azelea bolide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269419
> View attachment 3269420



 It's been a long time since I was floored by a color but this is A M A Z I N G! And the twillies sent me to the moon!!! LOVE!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Icyss said:


> New twilly for Ms. Kely[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271622



OMGGGGGGoodness this is amazing too!!! You ladies are killing me!!!


----------



## lrishmany

Israeli_Flava said:


> It's been a long time since I was floored by a color but this is A M A Z I N G! And the twillies sent me to the moon!!! LOVE!




Thank you so much!


----------



## bunnycat

ipodgirl said:


> My new twillies!
> View attachment 3269959



Gorgeous and matches the rodeo too!



Icyss said:


> New twilly for Ms. Kely[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271622



Beautiful!



atomic110 said:


> Yes, I'm getting used  to it... sharing  here my Ms.G's new 'cloth', lol... twilly Millerfleurs du Mexique&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/1200x/ae/f9/98/aef998b5548df089f8830d7082706df4.jpg



Beautiful atomic!



amozo said:


>





Ethengdurst said:


> Newest bag with oldest twilly.







Love the contrast amozo and ethengdurst!


----------



## amozo

Thank you bunnycat!


----------



## loves

Ethengdurst said:


> Thank you! Your birdie though, that's my dream bag!



just saw this, notifications not working it seems.
thank you so much, it's my dream come true


----------



## Icyss

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGGoodness this is amazing too!!! You ladies are killing me!!!




Thank you Israeli_Flava. Your H collections are TDF[emoji7]



bunnycat said:


> Gorgeous and matches the rodeo too!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Thank you bunnycat[emoji253]
> 
> Beautiful atomic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the contrast amozo and ethengdurst!


----------



## qwertyword

loves said:


> Clic c est Noue twillies in acajou/mauve
> I think they really go with my bag bugs [emoji7]
> View attachment 3269844




Great combo!


----------



## loves

qwertyword said:


> Great combo!



thank you so much qwerty


----------



## marbella8

Ethengdurst said:


> Newest bag with oldest twilly.



So, so gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marbella8

loves said:


> Clic c est Noue twillies in acajou/mauve
> I think they really go with my bag bugs [emoji7]
> View attachment 3269844



What a beautiful color for ostrich, and the twillies look great!


----------



## loves

marbella8 said:


> What a beautiful color for ostrich, and the twillies look great!



thank you so much marbella!


----------



## lrishmany

Excited to try out my new combo


----------



## Gina123

lrishmany said:


> Excited to try out my new combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285919




It's a lovely match!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## csetcos

lrishmany said:


> Excited to try out my new combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285919




Now that's pretty perfect!  And I mean, PRETTY! [emoji7]


----------



## hunnies74

Unfortunately I don't have a B/K yet, but experimenting with pimping up my Jypsiere with twillies lol. Any rules for this? I was just kinda playing around with it. Yay or ney? [emoji16]


----------



## honhon

nice to see orange family


----------



## hunnies74

honhon said:


> nice to see orange family




Thank you [emoji8] Love my poppy orange


----------



## bunnycat

MarvelGirl said:


> Congrats to everyone on all their pretty new twillys! I must admit that I was never a big fan of using them as I prefer my bags naked but decided to purchase a pair of Collections Imperiales to use on both my Bs and my K to help the handles stay nice and pristine. Well, they arrived via FedEx today and I am happy to report that I really like the way it looks on my Amazone K!





hunnies74 said:


> View attachment 3286202
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a B/K yet, but experimenting with pimping up my Jypsiere with twillies lol. Any rules for this? I was just kinda playing around with it. Yay or ney? [emoji16]



I like this! Great twilly use!


----------



## bunnycat

I posted this on SOTD because it has been orange week over there, but it was meant to go in here. My vintage bag (!983) with Camails twilly.


----------



## MarvelGirl

bunnycat said:


> I like this! Great twilly use!



Thanks so much, bunnycat!!


----------



## BalLVLover

hunnies74 said:


> View attachment 3286202
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a B/K yet, but experimenting with pimping up my Jypsiere with twillies lol. Any rules for this? I was just kinda playing around with it. Yay or ney? [emoji16]




I think that looks great, I've also seen someone tie the Twilly on at the pad that is on the shoulder strap and it looks really cute.


----------



## cutetoby

my first attempt...my very first twilly~~~


----------



## hedgwin99

cutetoby said:


> View attachment 3289882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first attempt...my very first twilly~~~




Looking great! And watch out! It's very addictive!!! These twillies! My record was six twillies in two weeks


----------



## cutetoby

hedgwin99 said:


> Looking great! And watch out! It's very addictive!!! These twillies! My record was six twillies in two weeks




Thank you~~
I hear you, I checked out H.com for another twilly today!!!  I am in big trouble[emoji12]


----------



## tannfran

cutetoby said:


> View attachment 3289882
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first attempt...my very first twilly~~~




You did very well.  Nice color combo!


----------



## Sterre

Twilly Epaulettes CW10 on my BE b35


----------



## tammywks

oscarthegrouch said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and hope am not asking a silly question so here goes!
> 
> I THINK i am getting a turquoise Picotin, and have heard some TPFers tie a twilly to the handles so it can be used as a shoulder carry in a pinch.  I have no clue about twillys and what matches with turquoise.  Is this possible?  How do I tie it and will I need 1 twilly or a pair?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!




Having a single twilly and tying an overhand knot will do. See? 



Besides, I would like to share my K & B tied with Collections Impériales (cw: beige/pink/green). This twilly is really versatile.


----------



## bunnyNwife

My K32 and J28


----------



## nana9026

My new K28 in plomb with new Twilly! [emoji7]love the bag so much[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## bunnycat

bunnyNwife said:


> My K32 and J28



I like the way you used this on your Jypsiere!


----------



## nyetnof

Here's my B30 with its Twillys [emoji169]


----------



## Purrsey

Barenia Toile dressed up a little


----------



## tea4two

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3294045
> 
> Barenia Toile dressed up a little




Your gorgeous toile/barenia beauty is taking my breath away; congrats!!!


----------



## tea4two

nana9026 said:


> My new K28 in plomb with new Twilly! [emoji7]love the bag so much[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293950




How absolutely gorgeous! Your K is TDF!!


----------



## tea4two

nyetnof said:


> Here's my B30 with its Twillys [emoji169]
> View attachment 3294044




Love the colour pop of your bright & cheerful twillies with your B!


----------



## tea4two

bunnyNwife said:


> My K32 and J28




Your Jyp and K are so beautifully embellished!!


----------



## nana9026

dressing up little Miss Lindy 26 with new Twilly[emoji4]


----------



## SandySummer

M
	

		
			
		

		
	




Mixed and match today


----------



## tramcaro

nana9026 said:


> My new K28 in plomb with new Twilly! [emoji7]love the bag so much[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293950



Gorgeous piece!  i'm patiently waiting for mine!  love your twilly too!


----------



## lrishmany

Hard to capture the true color of glycine. But here she is.  Glycine 30b with ghw. The first pic is in natural light but in the shade and the second pic is taken inside.


----------



## Mininana

lrishmany said:


> Hard to capture the true color of glycine. But here she is.  Glycine 30b with ghw. The first pic is in natural light but in the shade and the second pic is taken inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298526
> View attachment 3298527




Wow! What a chameleon!!


----------



## cdinh87

lrishmany said:


> Hard to capture the true color of glycine. But here she is.  Glycine 30b with ghw. The first pic is in natural light but in the shade and the second pic is taken inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298526
> View attachment 3298527


 
I love glycine!, Beautiful B you have there!


----------



## Purrsey

Ardennes B with twillys and carmencita.


----------



## Stefy3

Rouge Hac and my vintage vert foncee Kelly 32


----------



## nyetnof

tea4two said:


> Love the colour pop of your bright & cheerful twillies with your B!




Thank you, tea4two [emoji5]&#65039; she's certainly ready for spring and summer [emoji16] so are my couch pillows [emoji23]


----------



## H.C.LV.

lrishmany said:


> Hard to capture the true color of glycine. But here she is.  Glycine 30b with ghw. The first pic is in natural light but in the shade and the second pic is taken inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298526
> View attachment 3298527



Congrats!!!! Sooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## lrishmany

Mininana said:


> Wow! What a chameleon!!




I know!  I look at these pics and can't believe it is the same bag even though it is my bag and my pics [emoji15]


----------



## Garolinigirl

Love these pictures! I am inching my way towards finally securing my first B35 and the best part is seeing how much fun you can have with the bag once it's in your possession! I plan on purchasing a twilly, insert and a glove clip once my bag comes in.


----------



## LVoe Louis

lrishmany said:


> Hard to capture the true color of glycine. But here she is.  Glycine 30b with ghw. The first pic is in natural light but in the shade and the second pic is taken inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298526
> View attachment 3298527


 
Absolutely beautiful, the twilly is such a lovely touch, the colours go so well together.


----------



## LVoe Louis

nana9026 said:


> My new K28 in plomb with new Twilly! [emoji7]love the bag so much[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293950


 I love twillies tied this way, so cute.


----------



## tonkamama

My new twilly...


----------



## mygoodies

tonkamama said:


> My new twilly...




She's beautiful!!! I've seen many bags now with only 1 handle tied with a Twilly. Is that becoming a new trend lately? I love the look!
I'm going to mismatch my twillies and see how it looks like


----------



## Gina123

tonkamama said:


> My new twilly...




Hi Tonkamama,

I noticed you put on a twilly on one handle vs both. I'm thinking to get a twilly but do I need 1or 2? TIA for any advice. [emoji8]


----------



## OKComputer

tonkamama said:


> My new twilly...



Stunning! I love this CW!


----------



## OKComputer

nana9026 said:


> My new K28 in plomb with new Twilly! [emoji7]love the bag so much[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293950



I simply love how you tied this! What design is it? It looks familiar, but the name escapes me.


----------



## tonkamama

mygoodies ~ I don't think it is a new trend but I've seen others use one twilly (instead of two) or mismatch which very chic on a Birkin.  I prefer one twilly because I tend wearing lots accessories so two twilly a bit too much colors for me.  Please give both look a try and have fun.



mygoodies said:


> She's beautiful!!! I've seen many bags now with only 1 handle tied with a Twilly. Is that becoming a new trend lately? I love the look!
> I'm going to mismatch my twillies and see how it looks like



Gina123 ~ thank you, I think it all depends on your personal style and preference.  I tend to wear accessories and H belt therefore I prefer my Birkin with single twilly .  

But I would suggest you to get two so you have the flexibility play with your styling mood...




Gina123 said:


> Hi Tonkamama,
> 
> I noticed you put on a twilly on one handle vs both. I'm thinking to get a twilly but do I need 1or 2? TIA for any advice. [emoji8]



OkComputer ~ thank you very much &#128536;


OKComputer said:


> Stunning! I love this CW!


----------



## nana9026

OKComputer said:


> I simply love how you tied this! What design is it? It looks familiar, but the name escapes me.






[emoji4]


----------



## Monique1004

My GP with Cordages. I always likes to tie only one handle.


----------



## Purrsey

Twilly L'art Indien Des Plaines on my 1962 Boxcalf K32.


----------



## Ellen409

Purrsey said:


> Twilly L'art Indien Des Plaines on my 1962 Boxcalf K32.
> View attachment 3334997
> View attachment 3334999


I love the color combination!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Purrsey said:


> Twilly L'art Indien Des Plaines on my 1962 Boxcalf K32.
> View attachment 3334997
> View attachment 3334999



Twilly perfection, *Purrsey*! Love this combination.


----------



## drxxy

My box calf B30 in rouge with new twilly.


----------



## drxxy

Purrsey said:


> Twilly L'art Indien Des Plaines on my 1962 Boxcalf K32.
> View attachment 3334997
> View attachment 3334999




Love your beauty! So elegant!


----------



## ehy12

Twilly les leopards noir/jaune/vert on my graphite 35 b


----------



## hedgwin99

ehy12 said:


> Twilly les leopards noir/jaune/vert on my graphite 35 b




This is a beauty [emoji178][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Johnxxx

@drxxy What stunning leather!


----------



## bagidiotic

ehy12 said:


> Twilly les leopards noir/jaune/vert on my graphite 35 b


So cute 
Yellow leopard  matches ghw


----------



## Prague09




----------



## Fab41

ehy12 said:


> Twilly les leopards noir/jaune/vert on my graphite 35 b


 3 weeks ago, I was looking for a different color of this same twilly other than the lavender color they only had at BH... to pair with my graphite B as well... we could've  been twins! Did u just get it? (I love cats!)


----------



## ehy12

Fab41 said:


> 3 weeks ago, I was looking for a different color of this same twilly other than the lavender color they only had at BH... to pair with my graphite B as well... we could've  been twins! Did u just get it? (I love cats!)


I got it today!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## Fab41

ehy12 said:


> Twilly les leopards noir/jaune/vert on my graphite 35 b


 


ehy12 said:


> I got it today!!! Love it!!!!


 ah.. good for u... (really jealous now.... lol)


----------



## CottageCouture

Hello! Here is my new gold B with a pair of twillies that were picked out for me. I usually wear dark colors so having a lighter bag is new for me. What do you guys think about the twillies? Any suggestions on what other color twillies would work well with gold? TIA


----------



## Orangefanatic

CottageCouture said:


> View attachment 3336414
> View attachment 3336417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Here is my new gold B with a pair of twillies that were picked out for me. I usually wear dark colors so having a lighter bag is new for me. What do you guys think about the twillies? Any suggestions on what other color twillies would work well with gold? TIA


I think orange colours goes well with twilly, however inlike Gold B w/o twilly better &#128523;
Is this B30?


----------



## CottageCouture

Thank you for your honest response Orangefanatic! No, it's a B35


----------



## LVoe Louis

Prague09 said:


> View attachment 3336279


 


Really like the way you have attached your twillies!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ehy12 said:


> Twilly les leopards noir/jaune/vert on my graphite 35 b



Love this twilly combination in one of my favorite designs, *ehy*. 
Did not know that Les Leopards was released in the twilly format and now I will be on the hunt. Congrats, your B looks beautiful.


----------



## ehy12

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this twilly combination in one of my favorite designs, *ehy*.
> Did not know that Les Leopards was released in the twilly format and now I will be on the hunt. Congrats, your B looks beautiful.


Thank you so much!! Am in love with those twillys...i realize in the pics i have not taken the plasric off from my b yet!!! Sometimes I forget those are on there...but it is soooooo unsightly!!!! coming off now!


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> Twilly les leopards noir/jaune/vert on my graphite 35 b




I seem to have much in common with you ehy [emoji1] Twilly twins and we placed our SOs the same day! Still missing a black B in my collection though and I really need one with ghw...Graphite is so beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ehy12

Guess what??????!!!!!!!


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> I seem to have much in common with you ehy [emoji1] Twilly twins and we placed our SOs the same day! Still missing a black B in my collection though and I really need one with ghw...Graphite is so beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ehy12

ehy12 said:


>


Our long awaited black b came home with me yesterday!!!!!!!!!!! I was incredibly surprised!!! Black togo birkin 30 phw...i would of course preferred ghw...but i waited 7 years for a black birkin so was not about to turn this down!!!!!


----------



## annika08

Just a thought, do you always purchase twillys from your SA or online. Would your SA mind if you did online? It's not always available in the store but not sure if this will hurt their commission. If I'm in the wrong thread, let me know please. Thanks.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lrishmany said:


> Found a nice match for my rose azelea bolide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269419
> View attachment 3269420



Omg I just fainted &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> Our long awaited black b came home with me yesterday!!!!!!!!!!! I was incredibly surprised!!! Black togo birkin 30 phw...i would of course preferred ghw...but i waited 7 years for a black birkin so was not about to turn this down!!!!!




OMG OMG black B30!!!! Looks so gorgeous on you and even if I prefer ghw because of my recent Kelly jewellery shoppings, I wouldn't have rejected this black beauty. I admire your patience ehy, major congrats [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji1]


----------



## madisonmamaw

i did a search for what can be done for plume handles
and a lovely twilly flower popped up

i was wondering if we can wrap a twilly around the handle like what we do for b/k
but plume handles are so thin..


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> OMG OMG black B30!!!! Looks so gorgeous on you and even if I prefer ghw because of my recent Kelly jewellery shoppings, I wouldn't have rejected this black beauty. I admire your patience ehy, major congrats [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji1]


Thank you serva1!!!!! I used to take any birkin or kelly offered to me regardless of size or color. Hence, over the years amassed a collection that just was not right for me...for example size 40s, wrong colors.. Starting 2 years ago I have been revamping my birkin collection...major rehaul. Now finally its trimmed down to sizes and colors that work for me, my lifestyle and are the sizes and colors I have always wanted. Major learning lesson...and unfortunate mistakes for my wallet!!!


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> Thank you serva1!!!!! I used to take any birkin or kelly offered to me regardless of size or color. Hence, over the years amassed a collection that just was not right for me...for example size 40s, wrong colors.. Starting 2 years ago I have been revamping my birkin collection...major rehaul. Now finally its trimmed down to sizes and colors that work for me, my lifestyle and are the sizes and colors I have always wanted. Major learning lesson...and unfortunate mistakes for my wallet!!!




How lovely that you shared your story, enjoyed reading. I've had incredible luck with all my purchases, so no regrets. The world of Hermès is mesmerizing and I feel incredibly lucky. 

Love there twillies on my B30 Blue Ocean. Would be great for a black B too. Bought the black/yellow Les Leopards for my SO that hopefully will arrive within 6 to 12 months.


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> How lovely that you shared your story, enjoyed reading. I've had incredible luck with all my purchases, so no regrets. The world of Hermès is mesmerizing and I feel incredibly lucky.
> 
> Love there twillies on my B30 Blue Ocean. Would be great for a black B too. Bought the black/yellow Les Leopards for my SO that hopefully will arrive within 6 to 12 months.
> View attachment 3338300


Omg!! Your blue b is tdf!!!! So rich in color!! May I ask which colorway is your twilly? Absolutely love it!!!!!!!


----------



## ehy12

Twilly millefleur du mexique...if anyone can recommend other current twillys for my black birkin i would appreciate your input!


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> How lovely that you shared your story, enjoyed reading. I've had incredible luck with all my purchases, so no regrets. The world of Hermès is mesmerizing and I feel incredibly lucky.
> 
> Love there twillies on my B30 Blue Ocean. Would be great for a black B too. Bought the black/yellow Les Leopards for my SO that hopefully will arrive within 6 to 12 months.
> View attachment 3338300


We may soon be twins again as i may have to get these twillys immediately!! Love!!!


----------



## Monique1004

CottageCouture said:


> View attachment 3336414
> View attachment 3336417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Here is my new gold B with a pair of twillies that were picked out for me. I usually wear dark colors so having a lighter bag is new for me. What do you guys think about the twillies? Any suggestions on what other color twillies would work well with gold? TIA




I have gold B30 this one goes really well with it. Twilly 'Le Nombre d'Or'


----------



## mygoodies

ehy12 said:


> Twilly millefleur du mexique...if anyone can recommend other current twillys for my black birkin i would appreciate your input!




I've been playing with twillies and started to mismatch them  looks really playful and now I don't have to get 2 with same designs for my B, which I really dislike  will post pic asap with my pink twillies


----------



## CottageCouture

Monique1004 said:


> I have gold B30 this one goes really well with it. Twilly 'Le Nombre d'Or'
> 
> View attachment 3338396




Ewww!! That looks very fab! The colors look like they would play so well with it! Do you have a personal pic w/ur gold B30? Thanks so much!!


----------



## ehy12

mygoodies said:


> I've been playing with twillies and started to mismatch them  looks really playful and now I don't have to get 2 with same designs for my B, which I really dislike  will post pic asap with my pink twillies


oh cute idea!!


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> Omg!! Your blue b is tdf!!!! So rich in color!! May I ask which colorway is your twilly? Absolutely love it!!!!!!!




Thank you [emoji1] Twillies are Collections Impériales cw8 black/buttercup/green


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> We may soon be twins again as i may have to get these twillys immediately!! Love!!!




Nice to be twinsies[emoji1]


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> Thank you [emoji1] Twillies are Collections Impériales cw8 black/buttercup/green


Thank you! I'm going to look for these! For now, I am DONE acquiring birkins/kellys/bags. Period. Done. I will sit tight and wait for my SO. Instead, I will buy twillys and other accessories to dress up and change the mood of my H bags.


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> Thank you! I'm going to look for these! For now, I am DONE acquiring birkins/kellys/bags. Period. Done. I will sit tight and wait for my SO. Instead, I will buy twillys and other accessories to dress up and change the mood of my H bags.




Looking forward "expecting our SOs together" and I already bought the perfect twilly for mine


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> Looking forward "expecting our SOs together" and I already bought the perfect twilly for mine
> View attachment 3338634



*Serva*, love this Les Leopards twilly, it is one of the best designs!


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> How lovely that you shared your story, enjoyed reading. I've had incredible luck with all my purchases, so no regrets. The world of Hermès is mesmerizing and I feel incredibly lucky.
> 
> Love there twillies on my B30 Blue Ocean. Would be great for a black B too. Bought the black/yellow Les Leopards for my SO that hopefully will arrive within 6 to 12 months.
> View attachment 3338300


I neeeeeeed to see a full shot of your blue birkin!! It is amazing!!!!


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Serva*, love this Les Leopards twilly, it is one of the best designs!




Thank you dear Vigee, agree with you completely and if my SO gets rejected or eaten up by a dog you can rest assure I will wear this twilly around my neck like Mdm Pompadour [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> I neeeeeeed to see a full shot of your blue birkin!! It is amazing!!!!










Here you go dear ehy, some pics from the archives and you get an impression of the twillies too. It's such a chameleon bag, my inky queen [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3338659
> 
> View attachment 3338661
> 
> View attachment 3338662
> 
> Here you go dear ehy, some pics from the archives and you get an impression of the twillies too. It's such a chameleon bag, my inky queen [emoji173]&#65039;


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] I love chameleon colors!!!! This beauty is deep and can imagine many variations depending on the lighting! Just beautiful!!!!


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3338659
> 
> View attachment 3338661
> 
> View attachment 3338662
> 
> Here you go dear ehy, some pics from the archives and you get an impression of the twillies too. It's such a chameleon bag, my inky queen [emoji173]&#65039;


I see black, I see blue, I see grey...you have 3 bags in one!!!!


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] I love chameleon colors!!!! This beauty is deep and can imagine many variations depending on the lighting! Just beautiful!!!!




You have sharp eyes, this is how I experience this bag too. The twillies can add so much to a bag. The next perfect pair will be something in deep navy blue, no hurry to find them, I confess I'm a perfectionalist when it comes to twillies [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> You have sharp eyes, this is how I experience this bag too. The twillies can add so much to a bag. The next perfect pair will be something in deep navy blue, no hurry to find them, I confess I'm a perfectionalist when it comes to twillies [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


And these bags are so beautiful that it's a shame to just throw anything on them...I have to admit up until recently I did just that (merely as a function to protect the handles on my lighter color bags) and recently have found that with the right beautiful twills, the bags can have an entirely new look!! Your bags and your twillys are just beautiful!!


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> And these bags are so beautiful that it's a shame to just throw anything on them...I have to admit up until recently I did just that (merely as a function to protect the handles on my lighter color bags) and recently have found that with the right beautiful twills, the bags can have an entirely new look!! Your bags and your twillys are just beautiful!!




Sharing your thoughts, if you go back in this tread you will find some great ways to tie a twilly, remember that Kat posted fab pics about twilly flowers, bows and you name it. I still have a lot to learn and the Kelly is great with these more demanding twilly styles. The B is more sporty. I change to red twillies in Xmas time for my Barenia B25, but usually I prefer to blend in the twillies with the bags. But I hope I become more skilled with time.

Thank you for your nice comments, it was a pleasure to share thoughts about twillies and bags [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## SandySummer

I like to get the same prints but different color ways...


----------



## ehy12

SandySummer said:


> I like to get the same prints but different color ways...
> View attachment 3339145
> 
> View attachment 3339146


This is beautiful!! Thanks for sharing! Love the charms!


----------



## madisonmamaw

SandySummer said:


> I like to get the same prints but different color ways...
> View attachment 3339145
> 
> View attachment 3339146



we are twilly twins!
i havent thought to get different colorways 
that is so chic!


----------



## jacquies

SandySummer said:


> I like to get the same prints but different color ways...
> View attachment 3339145
> 
> View attachment 3339146


That's such a great idea. I have always been the matchy/matchy type. I think I should venture out with the twilly's!


----------



## Serva1

SandySummer said:


> I like to get the same prints but different color ways...
> View attachment 3339145
> 
> View attachment 3339146




So interesting to see this pic. I have been thinking about mixing this design with two different cws. This seems to work very well [emoji1]


----------



## SandySummer

Serva1 said:


> So interesting to see this pic. I have been thinking about mixing this design with two different cws. This seems to work very well [emoji1]







jacquies said:


> That's such a great idea. I have always been the matchy/matchy type. I think I should venture out with the twilly's!







madisonmamaw said:


> we are twilly twins!
> 
> i havent thought to get different colorways
> 
> that is so chic!







ehy12 said:


> This is beautiful!! Thanks for sharing! Love the charms!




Thank you! I really like this Mystiques print so I will probably get the other CWs and rotate


----------



## Heya.Life

this is how I use mine ^_^

 s32.postimg.org/3tnl9d9s5/image.jpg


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SandySummer said:


> I like to get the same prints but different color ways...
> View attachment 3339145
> 
> View attachment 3339146



Love your noir Ghillies B PHW, such a beauty and with those twillys even prettier!


----------



## hazelarceo

Went with twillies that will compliment my Rodeo. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Orangefanatic

hazelarceo said:


> View attachment 3339914
> 
> 
> Went with twillies that will compliment my Rodeo. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


Beautiful beautiful beautiful &#127818;&#128155;&#127818;&#128155;


----------



## hazelarceo

Orangefanatic said:


> Beautiful beautiful beautiful [emoji521][emoji169][emoji521][emoji169]




Thank you [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## anpanmanlover

Serva1 said:


> How lovely that you shared your story, enjoyed reading. I've had incredible luck with all my purchases, so no regrets. The world of Hermès is mesmerizing and I feel incredibly lucky.
> 
> Love there twillies on my B30 Blue Ocean. Would be great for a black B too. Bought the black/yellow Les Leopards for my SO that hopefully will arrive within 6 to 12 months.
> View attachment 3338300


So gorgeous Birkin with beautiful twilly.


----------



## ehy12

What do you think of these twillys?? Harnais des presidents in rouge...I was thinking for my black birkin phw or for my craie birkin phw...too red??


----------



## mygoodies

ehy12 said:


> What do you think of these twillys?? Harnais des presidents in rouge...I was thinking for my black birkin phw or for my craie birkin phw...too red??




I think it'll look fab with both colors. I have same but dark purple. Love the design


----------



## ehy12

mygoodies said:


> I think it'll look fab with both colors. I have same but dark purple. Love the design


Decided to keep! Love it! Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## Orangefanatic

ehy12 said:


> Decided to keep! Love it! Thank you for the feedback!



So chic & it blends really well. Great choice&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## ehy12

Orangefanatic said:


> So chic & it blends really well. Great choice&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


Thank you!!


----------



## Ellen409

My black B is ready for spring/summer.


----------



## Gigi Loves

Getting my K25 all dressed up for her first outing&#128526;


----------



## mygoodies

Ellen409 said:


> My black B is ready for spring/summer.







Gigi Loves said:


> Getting my K25 all dressed up for her first outing[emoji41]




You Ladies inspired me to dress up my B30 Bleu Nuit   
Looooove your Twillies [emoji179][emoji179]



Mismatched Pink twillies


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mygoodies said:


> You Ladies inspired me to dress up my B30 Bleu Nuit
> Looooove your Twillies [emoji179][emoji179]
> View attachment 3342902
> 
> 
> Mismatched Pink twillies
> View attachment 3342904



LOVE this combination, *mygoodies* ~ Guess it is about time that I get on the twilly train.


----------



## SandySummer

Ellen409 said:


> My black B is ready for spring/summer.




Beautiful! I haven't mastered this style of Twilly tying yet &#128577;


----------



## mygoodies

VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE this combination, *mygoodies* ~ Guess it is about time that I get on the twilly train.




Thank you dearie[emoji254][emoji179][emoji254][emoji179] basically I got the twillies because I'm paranoid abt scrathes/stains on the handles  
But they transform the bag into another look immediately! And I stopped buying same twillies and just getting 1. Mismatching is so FUN too


----------



## drxxy

Gigi Loves said:


> Getting my K25 all dressed up for her first outing[emoji41]




We are sisters[emoji41][emoji6]


----------



## drxxy

mygoodies said:


> You Ladies inspired me to dress up my B30 Bleu Nuit
> Looooove your Twillies [emoji179][emoji179]
> View attachment 3342902
> 
> 
> Mismatched Pink twillies
> View attachment 3342904




Love your beauty! Gorgeous!


----------



## mygoodies

drxxy said:


> We are sisters[emoji41][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343020




Oooh my LOOOOOVE that Red[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] which 1 is it dear? Swift Rouge Casaque?? It's STUNNING


----------



## mygoodies

drxxy said:


> Love your beauty! Gorgeous!




THANKS SO MUCH [emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]
I'm feeling blessed and so happy every time I lay my eyes on her[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## drxxy

mygoodies said:


> Oooh my LOOOOOVE that Red[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] which 1 is it dear? Swift Rouge Casaque?? It's STUNNING




Thank you[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji259]. It's box rouge[emoji4]


----------



## Gigi Loves

mygoodies said:


> Thank you dearie[emoji254][emoji179][emoji254][emoji179] basically I got the twillies because I'm paranoid abt scrathes/stains on the handles
> But they transform the bag into another look immediately! And I stopped buying same twillies and just getting 1. Mismatching is so FUN too



Love the combi and what a great idea to mix and mismatch! Will try to give it a go with my other H bags


----------



## Gigi Loves

drxxy said:


> We are sisters[emoji41][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343020



&#128525;&#128525; Proud to be your twilly sister, and can't wait to be bag sisters too.... I love box and yours is absolutely stunning drxxy &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## arlv8500

SandySummer said:


> I like to get the same prints but different color ways...
> View attachment 3339145
> 
> View attachment 3339146



This is lovely!!!! And your birkin is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## KRZ

Some of my bags with twillies today [emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	




And one by one... [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## chanelchic2002

mygoodies said:


> You Ladies inspired me to dress up my B30 Bleu Nuit
> Looooove your Twillies [emoji179][emoji179]
> View attachment 3342902
> 
> 
> Mismatched Pink twillies
> View attachment 3342904





That is a gorgeous combo!


----------



## mygoodies

KRZ said:


> Some of my bags with twillies today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343956
> 
> 
> And one by one... [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343957
> 
> View attachment 3343958
> 
> View attachment 3343959




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
I can stare at these babies all day long! Breathtaking dear[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## mygoodies

chanelchic2002 said:


> That is a gorgeous combo!




Thank you[emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]
Different print with similar CW does work [emoji1][emoji1] was just experimenting with the twilies and I'm happy it turne out well[emoji259][emoji254][emoji259][emoji254]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

KRZ said:


> Some of my bags with twillies today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343956
> 
> 
> And one by one... [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343957
> 
> View attachment 3343958
> 
> View attachment 3343959



Gorgeous collection KRZ and the twillys are a great match! 

Think that I need my SA to pick out twillys for me otherwise I will never buy them.


----------



## San2222

Here is mine with black K 32


----------



## mcmc

San2222 said:


> Here is mine with black K 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346088
> View attachment 3346090



chic and classy!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Les Leopards, love this twillie's design[emoji227][emoji228][emoji274] and pop of colour's
Thank you for letting me share this little pleasure!


----------



## Pourquoipas

pourquoipas said:


> les leopards, love this twillie's design[emoji227][emoji228][emoji274] and pop of colour's
> thank you for letting me share this little pleasure!


----------



## mygoodies

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3347166




BEAUTIFUL [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] such a pretty combi!


----------



## chanelchic2002

San2222 said:


> Here is mine with black K 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346088
> View attachment 3346090




Nice!!


----------



## koeeeee

Any one have suggestions of twilly for Etain bags? Many thanks!


----------



## Mininana

koeeeee said:


> any one have suggestions of twilly for etain bags? Many thanks!


----------



## Sappho

mygoodies said:


> You Ladies inspired me to dress up my B30 Bleu Nuit
> Looooove your Twillies [emoji179][emoji179]
> View attachment 3342902
> 
> 
> Mismatched Pink twillies
> View attachment 3342904




This pic of your blue nuit is so gorgeous! The twilly colors brings out purple tones in the bag!!


----------



## Mininana

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3347166




I love this!! I'm considering it for my gold b!!


----------



## Sappho

Ellen409 said:


> My black B is ready for spring/summer.




You did such a good job wrappings your handles! The twillies look nice and tight and you added a bow! My twillies are always loose and moving around....I must be doing something wrong!


----------



## scarlet555

I wanted to announce that I washed my twilles, x 2 orange color twillies with cold water, no soaking, just with moving the twillies around in the water, and rinse off the water and used a white towel to lightly wring and tap out the remaining water.  and hung them with the towel over the tower over a bath towel metal bar in my bathroom.   I used Dove gentle laundry detergent.  

Looks good so far and almost dried from yesterday, actually dries pretty fast.  It smells clean.  Was not wrinkled.


----------



## eter69nity

here's my K40 Bleu Glacier dressed with an old twilly I found, any suggestions on other combinations? especially from the new 2016 collection?? 

much appreciated &#129303;


----------



## LVoe Louis

eter69nity said:


> here's my K40 Bleu Glacier dressed with an old twilly I found, any suggestions on other combinations? especially from the new 2016 collection??
> 
> much appreciated &#129303;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347948


 


I love the Epaulettes Twilly in the light turquoise-duck-pink colour combination, the code for it is H061615S-07 or if you would prefer more of a pop of colour that is more of a contrast to your bag how about the Mors et Gourmettes Remix. The one in the link below actually looks quite orange IRL to me and there is a lovely bright pink shade too.
http://uk.hermes.com/la-maison-des-...xtmc=panache_et_fantasie&xtnp=1&xtcr=3&xtcr=3


----------



## blueberryjam

scarlet555 said:


> I wanted to announce that I washed my twilles, x 2 orange color twillies with cold water, no soaking, just with moving the twillies around in the water, and rinse off the water and used a white towel to lightly wring and tap out the remaining water.  and hung them with the towel over the tower over a bath towel metal bar in my bathroom.   I used Dove gentle laundry detergent.
> 
> Looks good so far and almost dried from yesterday, actually dries pretty fast.  It smells clean.  Was not wrinkled.



Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Mininana

scarlet555 said:


> I wanted to announce that I washed my twilles, x 2 orange color twillies with cold water, no soaking, just with moving the twillies around in the water, and rinse off the water and used a white towel to lightly wring and tap out the remaining water.  and hung them with the towel over the tower over a bath towel metal bar in my bathroom.   I used Dove gentle laundry detergent.
> 
> Looks good so far and almost dried from yesterday, actually dries pretty fast.  It smells clean.  Was not wrinkled.




I wash mine with baby shampoo exactly the way you do minus the towel. Just hang dry


----------



## expatwife

My orange B35 all dressed up


----------



## Rouge H

expatwife said:


> My orange B35 all dressed up
> View attachment 3348520


That's so pretty- love it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

expatwife said:


> My orange B35 all dressed up
> View attachment 3348520



SO gorgeous! Do you remember the name of the twillys? Love them, *expatwife*.


----------



## scarlet555

Mininana said:


> I wash mine with baby shampoo exactly the way you do minus the towel. Just hang dry



I am so happy to know that baby shampoo can be used!  My twillies were were horrible looking (dirty) and I was afraid to wear my bags without the twillies!  I can't imagine not having twillies!  My Birkins would look so banged up at the handles.


----------



## scarlet555

blueberryjam said:


> Thanks for letting us know!



I really wish to post pictures, but I have the hardest time doing that!  Sometimes I can, then I don't remember how to do it.  I usually have to shrink the picture and then attach it from my Iphone, but I can't remember.  My incompetence in this matter is astounding!!


----------



## 27leborse

VigeeLeBrun said:


> SO gorgeous! Do you remember the name of the twillys? Love them, *expatwife*.



I have the same twilly, VigeeLeBrun. It's the L'Arbre de Vie!


----------



## Monique1004

VigeeLeBrun said:


> SO gorgeous! Do you remember the name of the twillys? Love them, *expatwife*.




 I have the same one. The design name is called 'L'Arbre de Vie', ref. H062649S 05


----------



## Keren16

Brought this out & added a Twilly I owned


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Monique1004 said:


> I have the same one. The design name is called 'L'Arbre de Vie', ref. H062649S 05



Thanks, perfect!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

27leborse said:


> I have the same twilly, VigeeLeBrun. It's the L'Arbre de Vie!



Thanks again!!!


----------



## chanelchic2002

expatwife said:


> My orange B35 all dressed up
> View attachment 3348520




What a perfect twilly to go with your B!


----------



## stacey_1805

What a great idea to add a bow at the end! Will try it next time, still don't dare to take out my twilly, not sure if I am able to tie it back as well as the SA did!


----------



## stacey_1805

Here's mine.. Blue atoll B30 [emoji170]


----------



## expatwife

Rouge H said:


> That's so pretty- love it!




Thank you dear Rouge H!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> SO gorgeous! Do you remember the name of the twillys? Love them, *expatwife*.




It is L'arbre de vie indeed. Thank you!



chanelchic2002 said:


> What a perfect twilly to go with your B!



Thank you! It blends in with the orange making it easier to wear vs. having a contrast twilly


----------



## avecamoursteph

Does anyone have any suggestion as to what colors of twillies would look good with a Gris T bag? I just purchased a GP 30 in that color and can't make a decision as to which twillies I should pick up for the handles! [emoji12][emoji12] thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

scarlet555 said:


> I wanted to announce that I washed my twilles, x 2 orange color twillies with cold water, no soaking, just with moving the twillies around in the water, and rinse off the water and used a white towel to lightly wring and tap out the remaining water.  and hung them with the towel over the tower over a bath towel metal bar in my bathroom.   I used Dove gentle laundry detergent.
> 
> Looks good so far and almost dried from yesterday, actually dries pretty fast.  It smells clean.  Was not wrinkled.







Mininana said:


> I wash mine with baby shampoo exactly the way you do minus the towel. Just hang dry




I have been doing this as well, but no matter what I use or how well I rinse, the Twillies look dull to me. I swish around and do not see any color loss in the sink or on the towel, but it seems like once I get them dirty from use, washing does not help them look bright again.


----------



## Notorious Pink

So I bought this Blue St Cyr KP, and they had the perfect matching Twilly at the boutique...but of course in all my excitement I forgot to buy the Twilly... and then I was petrified to hold the handle too much...and couldn't find the same Twilly anywhere!!! Got a lucky break yesterday, Bergdorf must have gotten a shipment. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] By the way, a Twilly is VERY long for the KP handle, I had to get a little creative with the wrapping!


----------



## loves

BBC said:


> So I bought this Blue St Cyr KP, and they had the perfect matching Twilly at the boutique...but of course in all my excitement I forgot to buy the Twilly... and then I was petrified to hold the handle too much...and couldn't find the same Twilly anywhere!!! Got a lucky break yesterday, Bergdorf must have gotten a shipment. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] By the way, a Twilly is VERY long for the KP handle, I had to get a little creative with the wrapping!
> 
> View attachment 3356069



i really like this twilly, congrats on the kp as well, it's gorgeous



stacey_1805 said:


> Here's mine.. Blue atoll B30 [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3349272



what a wonderful colour for summer! and great twilly too



Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3348933
> 
> 
> Brought this out & added a Twilly I owned



yup i have some twillies i collected over the years and usually i find no reason to buy another pair

love your bag and twilly


----------



## loves

expatwife said:


> My orange B35 all dressed up
> View attachment 3348520



love the colour of your birkin and the twillies are gorgeous



eter69nity said:


> here's my K40 Bleu Glacier dressed with an old twilly I found, any suggestions on other combinations? especially from the new 2016 collection??
> 
> much appreciated &#55358;&#56599;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347948



no suggestions, i'm out of touch with hermes' silk offerings these days but your k40 is gorgeous


----------



## Keren16

loves said:


> i really like this twilly, congrats on the kp as well, it's gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> what a wonderful colour for summer! and great twilly too
> 
> 
> 
> yup i have some twillies i collected over the years and usually i find no reason to buy another pair
> 
> love your bag and twilly




Thank you loves!
I am always tempted to buy something new however there is a good feeling when I shop my closet!


----------



## JulietLV

All dressed up! &#128154;


----------



## Notorious Pink

loves said:


> i really like this twilly, congrats on the kp as well, it's gorgeous




Thank you, loves!



JulietLV said:


> All dressed up! [emoji172]




I have been desperately trying to NOT buy this Twilly......love the colors! Agh! I'm being enabled!!!


----------



## JulietLV

Thank you!!! It is prettier in person!!!&#128154;


----------



## mcpro

Not on the handles yet but I will put it on soon!!! Can't wait to share..


----------



## Blue Rain

JulietLV said:


> All dressed up! [emoji172]




Bright and striking Twilly. Love it.


----------



## JulietLV

Blue Rain said:


> Bright and striking Twilly. Love it.



Thanks so much!!!&#128154;


----------



## rania1981

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3357327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not on the handles yet but I will put it on soon!!! Can't wait to share..




Great choice of twilly for the etoupe


----------



## Hermezzy

stacey_1805 said:


> Here's mine.. Blue atoll B30 [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3349272


I think blue atoll is a show-stopper blue...whenever I see it, whether on a bag or an SLG my heart stops... this is a stunner B...just breathtaking to behold.  BRAVO!!!


----------



## cocorice

dont know if it is too bright. I am thinking getting a grey one. what do you think&#65311;


----------



## mcpro

cocorice said:


> View attachment 3380685
> 
> dont know if it is too bright. I am thinking getting a grey one. what do you think&#65311;




  That's perfec!!!! Love it![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mcpro




----------



## mcpro

Just want to share


----------



## Hermezzy

JulietLV said:


> All dressed up! &#128154;


Stunning- a PERFECT pairing!


----------



## Hermezzy

cocorice said:


> View attachment 3380685
> 
> dont know if it is too bright. I am thinking getting a grey one. what do you think&#65311;


I think this is a beautiful complement! Exquisite!


----------



## Keren16

mcpro said:


> that's perfec!!!! Love it![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




+1


----------



## csetcos

cocorice said:


> View attachment 3380685
> 
> dont know if it is too bright. I am thinking getting a grey one. what do you think&#65311;




You paired these very, very well! Do not doubt this combo- beautiful! [emoji171]


----------



## JulietLV

Hermezzy said:


> Stunning- a PERFECT pairing!



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Mininana

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3380795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to share





love the twilly on your etoupe b!! is it etoupe? What is the twilly's name?


----------



## mcpro

Mininana said:


> love the twilly on your etoupe b!! is it etoupe? What is the twilly's name?



In my receipt the twilly is Ariane Rosevif/Jaune/ bleu
And yes it's etoupe! 

Thank you


----------



## Mininana

mcpro said:


> In my receipt the twilly is Ariane Rosevif/Jaune/ bleu
> And yes it's etoupe!
> 
> Thank you



Thank you!!!!


----------



## mcpro

Your welcome!


----------



## mcmc

My babies each being dressed up in their unique way. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## nana9026

mcmc said:


> My babies each being dressed up in their unique way. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3384597



Oh my [emoji173]️flutters seeing so many beautiful bags here!! [emoji7]


----------



## bagidiotic

mcmc said:


> My babies each being dressed up in their unique way. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3384597


Beautiful  collection 
Your babies  too dollies


----------



## luxi_max

mcmc said:


> My babies each being dressed up in their unique way. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3384597



Omg, I am drooling!  So pretty!


----------



## coucou chanel

taupe/etain (or even raisin?), gris t, anemone, black, and rc?
Gorgeous collection!


mcmc said:


> My babies each being dressed up in their unique way. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3384597


----------



## csetcos

mcmc said:


> My babies each being dressed up in their unique way. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3384597



Beautiful collection- I love each and every one of these colors!!! [emoji173]️[emoji171][emoji170]


----------



## mcmc

nana9026 said:


> Oh my [emoji173]️flutters seeing so many beautiful bags here!! [emoji7]





luxi_max said:


> Omg, I am drooling!  So pretty!





csetcos said:


> Beautiful collection- I love each and every one of these colors!!! [emoji173]️[emoji171][emoji170]





bagidiotic said:


> Beautiful  collection
> Your babies  too dollies



thank you ladies, for sharing my joy


----------



## mcmc

coucou chanel said:


> taupe/etain (or even raisin?), gris t, anemone, black, and rc?
> Gorgeous collection!



coucou chanel, thank you for your kind words. my babies are raisin, etain, anemone, black and rubis. becos of lighting, the colours look lighter than irl.


----------



## howardu09

mcmc said:


> My babies each being dressed up in their unique way. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3384597


Such a fabulous group photo! Especially love that BBK!!


----------



## mcmc

howardu09 said:


> Such a fabulous group photo! Especially love that BBK!!


Thank you howardu09


----------



## vanity1028

Hermes twilly on Chanel, thanks for letting me share [emoji16]


----------



## mcpro

My queen's new twilly !


----------



## LovEmAll

mcmc said:


> My babies each being dressed up in their unique way. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3384597



:: what a gorgeous collection!  And all dressed up [emoji136][emoji136][emoji136]


----------



## mcmc

LovEmAll said:


> :: what a gorgeous collection!  And all dressed up [emoji136][emoji136][emoji136]


thank you LovEmAll


----------



## Gigi Loves

mcmc said:


> coucou chanel, thank you for your kind words. my babies are raisin, etain, anemone, black and rubis. becos of lighting, the colours look lighter than irl.


What a feast for the eyes! Lovely collection mcmc, your anemone on central stage is TDF!


----------



## mygoodies

My latest "mismatch" Twillies[emoji16] Saut Hermes 2016 with Les Leopards:


----------



## nana9026

mygoodies said:


> My latest "mismatch" Twillies[emoji16] Saut Hermes 2016 with Les Leopards:
> View attachment 3391530
> 
> View attachment 3391531



The colourway looks pretty and fun!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mcmc said:


> My babies each being dressed up in their unique way. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3384597


So pretty!!
What color are your bags? Do I see Gris t and Etain among the others?? Would love to know what pattern your twillies are.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Renewed my  for my Goldie with these new Leopard twillies... OMG it's


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> My latest "mismatch" Twillies[emoji16] Saut Hermes 2016 with Les Leopards:
> View attachment 3391530
> 
> View attachment 3391531


Really looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cocorice said:


> View attachment 3380685
> 
> dont know if it is too bright. I am thinking getting a grey one. what do you think&#65311;


love it!!!! black ghw is such an amazing combo! UNBEATABLE!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3348933
> 
> 
> Brought this out & added a Twilly I owned


Such a cutie~


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mcpro said:


> My queen's new twilly !





mygoodies said:


> My latest "mismatch" Twillies[emoji16] Saut Hermes 2016 with Les Leopards:
> View attachment 3391530
> 
> View attachment 3391531





Israeli_Flava said:


> Renewed my  for my Goldie with these new Leopard twillies... OMG it's
> View attachment 3391983
> View attachment 3391984



LOVE all of these pics, ladies ~ matched or mismatched, they all look great! Thanks for the inspiration. 
Must find Les Leopards twillies for at least one of my bags.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE all of these pics, ladies ~ matched or mismatched, they all look great! Thanks for the inspiration.
> Must find Les Leopards twillies for at least one of my bags.


Thanks Vig!!! These were a real surprise winner for me! I thought they were "cute" when I saw them but they are a show stopper when tied


----------



## Keren16

Israeli_Flava said:


> Renewed my  for my Goldie with these new Leopard twillies... OMG it's
> View attachment 3391983
> View attachment 3391984



Love your B[emoji169]
Love your Leopard Twillies[emoji173]️
They look perfect together [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Keren16

Israeli_Flava said:


> Such a cutie~



Thanks!
Love your inspiring posts as well[emoji8]


----------



## renet

mcpro said:


> My queen's new twilly !



Love your Queen.


----------



## Coolz

My new babe! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks Vig!!! These were a real surprise winner for me! I thought they were "cute" when I saw them but they are a show stopper when tied



*IF*, love Les Leopards in any H item, it such a quintessential H design ~ have it in the enamel bangles and 90cm silk  ~ alas now I must hunt down the twillies too! Going to do some research and see which CWs are available and then reach out to my SA. 
Your pic is inspirational!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Procrastinating yesterday, dressing up my B!! 




I tried washing my other Twillies again, and this time I was not so delicate. Organic laundry detergent and "whitening/brightening" powder, in the bathtub it went. I did some swishing, and I also let the Twillies just sit in there. Squeezed them a bit, trying to get the dirt out and the cleaning in. Hung over a towel overnight to dry. And - ta-da! -


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Renewed my  for my Goldie with these new Leopard twillies... OMG it's
> View attachment 3391983
> View attachment 3391984



IF, I love this!! What is the cw of the rodeo? [emoji177]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> IF, I love this!! What is the cw of the rodeo? [emoji177]


That's an older pony... LAGOON =)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Procrastinating yesterday, dressing up my B!!
> 
> View attachment 3394802
> 
> 
> I tried washing my other Twillies again, and this time I was not so delicate. Organic laundry detergent and "whitening/brightening" powder, in the bathtub it went. I did some swishing, and I also let the Twillies just sit in there. Squeezed them a bit, trying to get the dirt out and the cleaning in. Hung over a towel overnight to dry. And - ta-da! -
> 
> View attachment 3394803


Your B looks beee-u-tee-full!!!
I am also twins with you on the flower twillies! My fav cw of that design... seriously could buy them all...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Coolz said:


> My new babe! Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3393612


very Cool...just like your name! =)


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> That's an older pony... LAGOON =)





Israeli_Flava said:


> Your B looks beee-u-tee-full!!!
> I am also twins with you on the flower twillies! My fav cw of that design... seriously could buy them all...



That cw is, of course, TDF! I am so late to the party on the rodeos, but I feel a new addiction coming on!!! And lagoon is now added to my must-find list! [emoji7]

Love being twins with you, IF!!! [emoji254] I think we have multiple-format twinning going on with Aux Pays des Fleurs-Oiseaux, and probably a few other things as well! I love this Twilly cw too - it really goes with a lot, and I find a subtle match for etoupe is not quite so easy to find, since most Twillies are all about color. But it was so hard not to buy the green to match my shawl! [emoji16] 

My only problem is that my Twillies don't really seem to last - after a few months on the handles they don't look so great. Does anyone have better luck, or should I just assume it's the price to pay for maintaining my handles (and looking awesome [emoji38])?


----------



## arlv8500

Israeli_Flava said:


> Renewed my  for my Goldie with these new Leopard twillies... OMG it's
> View attachment 3391983
> View attachment 3391984



Love you gold Birkin! I'm still regretting passing on the b25!!!! Ugh!


----------



## rania1981

Hi ladies, love all the beautiful twilly choices! presenting my latest addition Black b 30 dressed up in Millefleurs twilly


----------



## Hermazed

Yay or nay? Not sure if adding a twilly on a Constance works..TIA for any advice!


----------



## Coolz

Israeli_Flava said:


> very Cool...just like your name! =)



Thanks IF. Your leopard twilly inspired me to get one too.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Coolz said:


> Thanks IF. Your leopard twilly inspired me to get one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396590
> View attachment 3396590


OMGoodness can I just say this twilly is MAGIC!!! I never thought I would be so  struck but the blue cw is freakin amazing too!!!


----------



## J.A.N.

Hermes Birkin 35 Togo in Iris
One orange and one pink Twilly.


----------



## Txoceangirl

KC Glycine


----------



## Hermezzy

Coolz said:


> My new babe! Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3393612


Ooooooo beautiful!  What color is that B?! It is heavenly!


----------



## Hermezzy

Txoceangirl said:


> KC Glycine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398179


I love the subtlety and softness of this...truly magnificent


----------



## mygoodies

Txoceangirl said:


> KC Glycine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398179



Truly GORGEOUS color[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Coolz

Hermezzy said:


> Ooooooo beautiful!  What color is that B?! It is heavenly!



Thanks Hermezzy. It's blue nuit. I can't help falling in love with it too [emoji38]


----------



## Mirame

Maison des Carres twilly. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Mirame said:


> Maison des Carres twilly. Thank you for letting me share


So cute! I love the way you have it tied.


----------



## chitzabelle

Mirame said:


> Maison des Carres twilly. Thank you for letting me share



The way you tied it is so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Mirame

LittleMsMelody said:


> So cute! I love the way you have it tied.





chitzabelle said:


> The way you tied it is so pretty! Congrats!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## iamyumi

Thank you for the inspirations ladies! Thanks to you all I found the perfect companion for my BBK!! This leopard twilly is truly magical!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Renewed my  for my Goldie with these new Leopard twillies... OMG it's
> View attachment 3391983
> View attachment 3391984


I luv everything about this look!  I love the red leopards!


----------



## nana9026

iamyumi said:


> Thank you for the inspirations ladies! Thanks to you all I found the perfect companion for my BBK!! This leopard twilly is truly magical!



The leopard Twilly looks so nice with your BBK!! So pretty![emoji7]


----------



## arlv8500

Hi everyone,

Was trying to decide whether or not I should change her twillies, but have decided to leave them on for now.


----------



## ANN-11

New twillies on Ghillie


----------



## iamyumi

nana9026 said:


> The leopard Twilly looks so nice with your BBK!! So pretty![emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## suziez

Coolz said:


> Thanks Hermezzy. It's blue nuit. I can't help falling in love with it too [emoji38]


i noticed the tag on the b.  where did you purchase?
it's really beautiful


----------



## Coolz

suziez said:


> i noticed the tag on the b.  where did you purchase?
> it's really beautiful



Thanks [emoji4]. Bought it from reseller with a high premium paid as I can't wait for my SA to source for me.


----------



## Hermezzy

arlv8500 said:


> View attachment 3409226
> View attachment 3409227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Was trying to decide whether or not I should change her twillies, but have decided to leave them on for now.


Gorgeous pairing- just perfect!


----------



## suziez

Coolz said:


> Thanks [emoji4]. Bought it from reseller with a high premium paid as I can't wait for my SA to source for me.


I know how you feel.  Patience is not one of my virtues either.  It's a beauty.


----------



## arlv8500

Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous pairing- just perfect!



Thank you! You are so kind.


----------



## rania1981

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3409552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New twillies on Ghillie


Beautiful ghillies and twillies!


----------



## ANN-11

Thanks everyone,


----------



## cocorice

found a perfect twilly for my black b


----------



## *MJ*

cocorice said:


> found a perfect twilly for my black b
> View attachment 3410685



Very gorgeous! Looks great with your black B! Which Twilly is this?


----------



## sweetsnow

Any ideas on matching a orange bag?


----------



## Monique1004

sweetsnow said:


> Any ideas on matching a orange bag?



I don't have orange bags to show you but maybe these? These are some of I own look really good on handles.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Peek a boo!!! I'm so bright how could I not see you Tohu bohu with stacked clouchette...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3412728
> View attachment 3412729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peek a boo!!! I'm so bright how could I not see you Tohu bohu with stacked clouchette...



L[emoji170]VE L[emoji169]VE L[emoji178]VE!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> L[emoji170]VE L[emoji169]VE L[emoji178]VE!!!!!


thank you my darling BBC!


----------



## leuleu

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3412728
> View attachment 3412729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peek a boo!!! I'm so bright how could I not see you Tohu bohu with stacked clouchette...


You won't find better twillies for your B and Rodeo. Perfect match.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

leuleu said:


> You won't find better twillies for your B and Rodeo. Perfect match.


thanks babe!!! i have had these twillies for a while and never thought to put on this B... but when I was playing around yesterday i was like WOWWOOWOWOWOWOW!!! =) then I adde dthe rodeo and clouchette from soufre B and I feel so far in love!!!!


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3412728
> View attachment 3412729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peek a boo!!! I'm so bright how could I not see you Tohu bohu with stacked clouchette...



My gaaawwwdddd just STRIKINGLY STUNNING[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> My gaaawwwdddd just STRIKINGLY STUNNING[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


thank you!!!


----------



## mrs.posh

arlv8500 said:


> View attachment 3409226
> View attachment 3409227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Was trying to decide whether or not I should change her twillies, but have decided to leave them on for now.




Slightly off topic - wanted to ask if the B is in Blue Paon? xx


----------



## mrs.posh

I was wondering if anyone has done the same thing like me (see pic!):
I saw someone in Asia who has done it and I thought, I'd give it a try


----------



## mygoodies

mrs.posh said:


> I was wondering if anyone has done the same thing like me (see pic!):
> I saw someone in Asia who has done it and I thought, I'd give it a try



Wow very creative [emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376] never done that before! I need to do something with all the H ribbons [emoji1]


----------



## arlv8500

mrs.posh said:


> Slightly off topic - wanted to ask if the B is in Blue Paon? xx



Hi there, she's menthe.


----------



## arlv8500

mrs.posh said:


> I was wondering if anyone has done the same thing like me (see pic!):
> I saw someone in Asia who has done it and I thought, I'd give it a try



I actually think this is quite clever and great use of the ribbons!


----------



## arlv8500

cocorice said:


> found a perfect twilly for my black b
> View attachment 3410685



hiya, is this a b25?


----------



## chowlover2

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3412728
> View attachment 3412729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peek a boo!!! I'm so bright how could I not see you Tohu bohu with stacked clouchette...


The most stunning combo ever!


----------



## LovEmAll

mrs.posh said:


> I was wondering if anyone has done the same thing like me (see pic!):
> I saw someone in Asia who has done it and I thought, I'd give it a try


Very creative!


----------



## mrs.posh

mygoodies said:


> Wow very creative [emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376] never done that before! I need to do something with all the H ribbons [emoji1]





arlv8500 said:


> I actually think this is quite clever and great use of the ribbons!





LovEmAll said:


> Very creative!



yes i thought I'd make good use of it for everyday use!! for B 25s it looks alright I think


----------



## Kkho

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3412728
> View attachment 3412729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peek a boo!!! I'm so bright how could I not see you Tohu bohu with stacked clouchette...



Love the entire ensemble!! Gorgeous colors!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chowlover2 said:


> The most stunning combo ever!


Awwww  you are so sweet


----------



## nana9026

dressing up Miss Kelly with new Twilly [emoji5]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3416072


----------



## Icyss

New twilly for Ms. K[emoji4]


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

I


archangel said:


> Here you go....I generally prefer a twilly that blends in rather than contrast with the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to find a twilly to tie around my VA ostrich kelly but I havent found anything that was not so busy in pattern - the ostrich leather already has all those spots so I wanted a simpler twilly. I am looking out for the white with pale green lotus leaf & flower print... think that might work


 I find the twilleys to be too busy also.  I sometimes wrap the handles with matching silk velvet ribbon instead.


----------



## nana9026

Dressing up my first B30, etain in Togo with GHW with Twillys[emoji5]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Renewed my  for my Goldie with these new Leopard twillies... OMG it's
> View attachment 3391983
> View attachment 3391984


I hardly carry my gold birkin but you have inspired me to dress it up!


----------



## mygoodies

nana9026 said:


> Dressing up my first B30, etain in Togo with GHW with Twillys[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420807



Looove those Twillies!! Especially because there's a "bambi" on it[emoji4][emoji4] well done!


----------



## mygoodies

Icyss said:


> New twilly for Ms. K[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417618



Oooh DAT BLUE!! Which Twilly is that dear? Love ITTTTTT!


----------



## mygoodies

nana9026 said:


> dressing up Miss Kelly with new Twilly [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416072



Just GORGEOUSSSSS [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mygoodies

Today's mix match[emoji4]
It looks kinda busy with the 2 hearts but oh well it's summer. Great excuse to experiment w colors[emoji16]


----------



## nana9026

mygoodies said:


> Looove those Twillies!! Especially because there's a "bambi" on it[emoji4][emoji4] well done!



Yes! Love this design so much! Bambi is peeking from the handles[emoji16]


----------



## arlv8500

nana9026 said:


> Dressing up my first B30, etain in Togo with GHW with Twillys[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420807



Hiya nana, happy to be twinsies with you on the twillies! And cousins on the b30.


----------



## mcpro

All dressed up ,excuse the mess in the back ground

View attachment 3421145


----------



## nana9026

arlv8500 said:


> Hiya nana, happy to be twinsies with you on the twillies! And cousins on the b30.



The Bambi Twillys look good on your B! And your B is tdf!!


----------



## ShadowComet

Miss Kelly with her new Twilly. She is so ready for the summer☀️


----------



## juzluvpink

Missy B first trip yesterday.



Close up.


----------



## msohm

In LOVE with this new twilly color way! With bleu nuit!


----------



## Tee1190

*Two different Twillies but I really liked colors in both.
Thanks for letting me share!*


----------



## CathyQ

My lastest acquisition.. can't be happier with the combo! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Coolz

CathyQ said:


> My lastest acquisition.. can't be happier with the combo! Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous! What colour is this?


----------



## nana9026

ihalhaiha said:


> In LOVE with this new twilly color way! With bleu nuit!
> 
> View attachment 3421817
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421804



Pretty B and Twilly! Love this pattern of Twilly too, I got a red/white one for my K. [emoji5]


----------



## msohm

nana9026 said:


> Pretty B and Twilly! Love this pattern of Twilly too, I got a red/white one for my K. [emoji5]



I love that one too! Such a beautiful pattern with pretty pops of color.


----------



## arlv8500

ShadowComet said:


> Miss Kelly with her new Twilly. She is so ready for the summer☀️



What a gorgeous colour! It looks like blue atoll?


----------



## arlv8500

nana9026 said:


> The Bambi Twillys look good on your B! And your B is tdf!!



Thank you!


----------



## CathyQ

Coolz said:


> Gorgeous! What colour is this?



etoupe.


----------



## nana9026

CathyQ said:


> My lastest acquisition.. can't be happier with the combo! Thanks for letting me share!



The combo looks so pretty!


----------



## Alice26

You all ladies have amazing bags [emoji7]...


----------



## CathyQ

nana9026 said:


> The combo looks so pretty!



thank you! I'm ususally not fond of pinks but the two look surprisingly chic together.


----------



## Gina123

Here are my babies, B25s and B30


----------



## ashlie

BBC said:


> Procrastinating yesterday, dressing up my B!!
> 
> View attachment 3394802
> 
> 
> I tried washing my other Twillies again, and this time I was not so delicate. Organic laundry detergent and "whitening/brightening" powder, in the bathtub it went. I did some swishing, and I also let the Twillies just sit in there. Squeezed them a bit, trying to get the dirt out and the cleaning in. Hung over a towel overnight to dry. And - ta-da! -
> 
> View attachment 3394803



I've been trying to clean mine but they haven't brightened up like I was hoping. What detergent and whitening powder did you use, if you don't mind me asking? Thank you!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ashlie said:


> I've been trying to clean mine but they haven't brightened up like I was hoping. What detergent and whitening powder did you use, if you don't mind me asking? Thank you!!!



I bought them at Whole Foods. Maybe Seventh Generation detergent and 365 whitening powder? I can check when I get home.


----------



## ashlie

BBC said:


> I bought them at Whole Foods. Maybe Seventh Generation detergent and 365 whitening powder? I can check when I get home.



Thank you so much! I will definitely check them out. I really appreciate it


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Gina123 said:


> Here are my babies, B25s and B30
> View attachment 3423260
> 
> View attachment 3423261



*Gina*, love your pics! Do you remember the design name of the twillys that are on your anemone?


----------



## Gina123

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Gina*, love your pics! Do you remember the design name of the twillys that are on your anemone?



I knew I should have created a file with all of my scarves, shawls, & twilly color code and names.

Sorry Vigeelebrun. I bought them in 2009 - 2010 when I purchased etoupe birkin. Maybe the ladies on the scarf thread might know. I want to say ex libris.

Just googled. It's confettis Ex Libris - Violine violet.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Gina123 said:


> I knew I should have created a file with all of my scarves, shawls, & twilly color code and names.
> 
> Sorry Vigeelebrun. I bought them in 2009 - 2010 when I purchased etoupe birkin. Maybe the ladies on the scarf thread might know. I want to say ex libris.
> 
> Just googled. It's confettis Ex Libris - Violine violet.



Thanks so much *Gina*, I will keep an eye out for them!


----------



## amber138

Twilly 'Tours de Cles' in Gris/Mauve/Blanc wrapped around B35


----------



## papertiger

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Gina*, love your pics! Do you remember the design name of the twillys that are on your anemone?





Gina123 said:


> I knew I should have created a file with all of my scarves, shawls, & twilly color code and names.
> 
> Sorry Vigeelebrun. I bought them in 2009 - 2010 when I purchased etoupe birkin. Maybe the ladies on the scarf thread might know. I want to say ex libris.
> 
> Just googled. It's confettis Ex Libris - Violine violet.



I think Confettis d'Ex-Libris in Violine/Violet/bleu Ciel


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

papertiger said:


> I think Confettis d'Ex-Libris in Violine/Violet/bleu Ciel



Many thanks, *papertiger*!


----------



## PF2010

amber138 said:


> Twilly 'Tours de Cles' in Gris/Mauve/Blanc wrapped around B35
> View attachment 3429478



Very lovely, is your Birkin Rouge Casaque?


----------



## amber138

PF2010 said:


> Very lovely, is your Birkin Rouge Casaque?



Yes, PF2010. It's Rouge Casaque in Clemence.


----------



## *MJ*

Here is my Rose Azalee GP with Epaulettes Twilly [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*MJ* said:


> Here is my Rose Azalee GP with Epaulettes Twilly [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431029


*This is the most perfect pairing (triple pairing) everrrrrrrrrrrr LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## *MJ*

Israeli_Flava said:


> *This is the most perfect pairing (triple pairing) everrrrrrrrrrrr LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Aww thanks IF!! I know you are a pink lover too!! [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## mygoodies

*MJ* said:


> Here is my Rose Azalee GP with Epaulettes Twilly [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431029



Yr GP is soooo girly PWEEEETTTIIIEEEE [emoji179][emoji175][emoji177][emoji179][emoji175][emoji177]


----------



## *MJ*

mygoodies said:


> Yr GP is soooo girly PWEEEETTTIIIEEEE [emoji179][emoji175][emoji177][emoji179][emoji175][emoji177]



Aww thanks sweetie!! [emoji8][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180]


----------



## Sparkledolll

*MJ* said:


> Here is my Rose Azalee GP with Epaulettes Twilly [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431029



Wow this is so pretty! I might have to copy you. 

Here's my contribution. [emoji1]
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3432709
View attachment 3432710


----------



## *MJ*

Natalie j said:


> Wow this is so pretty! I might have to copy you.
> 
> Here's my contribution. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432708
> View attachment 3432709
> View attachment 3432710



Thanks Natalie!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]

Your B gorgeous as well!! Love how you dressed her up!! [emoji7][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] Is it Gris T?


----------



## Sparkledolll

*MJ* said:


> Thanks Natalie!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> Your B gorgeous as well!! Love how you dressed her up!! [emoji7][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] Is it Gris T?



Thank you! Yes it is Gris T. [emoji1]


----------



## *MJ*

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! Yes it is Gris T. [emoji1]



So nice!! [emoji171][emoji173]️[emoji170]
I just got a Evelyne PM in Gris T and I'm loving it! [emoji1]


----------



## mcpro

All dressed up


----------



## Mirame

Ready for weekend... Thanks for letting me share


----------



## *MJ*

Mirame said:


> View attachment 3437618
> 
> Ready for weekend... Thanks for letting me share



Pretty! [emoji171]


----------



## honhon

Twillies Millefleurs de Mexique, colorway red/coral/salmon


----------



## Mirame

*MJ* said:


> Pretty!


Thanks MJ! Your GP is sweet too


----------



## ANN-11

Mirame said:


> View attachment 3437618
> 
> Ready for weekend... Thanks for letting me share[/QUOTE
> Beautiful bag & twilly


----------



## ANN-11

Mirame said:


> View attachment 3437618
> 
> Ready for weekend... Thanks for letting me share


Beautiful bag & twilly


----------



## *MJ*

honhon said:


> Twillies Millefleurs de Mexique, colorway red/coral/salmon



Very lovely! [emoji178]


----------



## *MJ*

Mirame said:


> Thanks MJ! Your GP is sweet too



Thanks Mirame! [emoji4][emoji254][emoji175][emoji259]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

honhon said:


> Twillies Millefleurs de Mexique, colorway red/coral/salmon


*OMG your tangerine  dream!!!! I love her!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LaenaLovely

honhon said:


> Twillies Millefleurs de Mexique, colorway red/coral/salmon



Wowow!  Love this orange bright delight!


----------



## SugarMama

Love tying twillies on my bags.  I find the process therapeutic.  Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## hedgwin99

SugarMama said:


> Love tying twillies on my bags.  I find the process therapeutic.  Happy weekend everyone!



Me too! [emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## mygoodies

SugarMama said:


> Love tying twillies on my bags.  I find the process therapeutic.  Happy weekend everyone!



Loooove these!! What color is the purple? Its so pretty!!![emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## honhon

Cool Etain


----------



## SugarMama

mygoodies said:


> Loooove these!! What color is the purple? Its so pretty!!![emoji175][emoji175]


Thank you!  It's anemone


----------



## nana9026

SugarMama said:


> Love tying twillies on my bags.  I find the process therapeutic.  Happy weekend everyone!



Me too!! I always find the tying process soothing and healing ! [emoji5]


----------



## makeupmama

honhon said:


> View attachment 3440156
> 
> Cool Etain


I LOVE THIS!!! I need Twillies for my bags


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SugarMama said:


> Love tying twillies on my bags.  I find the process therapeutic.  Happy weekend everyone!


Definitley a therapeutic process for me also. 
I call my bags "my girls" because i only have men in my life at home. I primp and make them look pretty all the time...hahahahah


----------



## GVL

Israeli_Flava said:


> Definitley a therapeutic process for me also.
> I call my bags "my girls" because i only have men in my life at home. I primp and make them look pretty all the time...hahahahah



How cute!


----------



## tabbi001

My baby is all dressed up


----------



## renet

tabbi001 said:


> My baby is all dressed up



Nice! [emoji106][emoji6]


----------



## tabbi001

renet said:


> Nice! [emoji106][emoji6]


Thank you!


----------



## mygoodies

tabbi001 said:


> My baby is all dressed up



Yr baby looks sooooo PWEEEETTTIIIEEEE [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## honhon

tabbi001 said:


> My baby is all dressed up


pretty bag tabbi! congratulations!!
on a different note, i've noticed recently that a lot of people keep plastic stickers on their bags' hardware.  why?


----------



## Diabolicgoddess

SugarMama said:


> Love tying twillies on my bags.  I find the process therapeutic.  Happy weekend everyone!


Love this! Please teach me how to do the bow can't quite get it right


----------



## tabbi001

mygoodies said:


> Yr baby looks sooooo PWEEEETTTIIIEEEE [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]





honhon said:


> pretty bag tabbi! congratulations!!
> on a different note, i've noticed recently that a lot of people keep plastic stickers on their bags' hardware.  why?


Thank you!!!
Regarding the plastic, I usually keep them on for a few days. Then when I finally peel them off, its like brand new all over again!   But I did see one lady once wherein half of the plastic from the H of her constance is practically falling off but she keeps it there. I just smiled. It might be tacky but I guess she wants to keep that "new" feeling longer!


----------



## theITbag

Not a twilly but I got inspiration to recycle my H pocket square as a twilly.  K35 Epsom raisin with cyclamen.  Can you tell that it is not a twilly?


----------



## Diabolicgoddess

Here is mine in two different twillies The front twilly is La Maison Des Carre while the one at the back is Jardin Anglais ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Diabolicgoddess

theITbag said:


> Not a twilly but I got inspiration to recycle my H pocket square as a twilly.  K35 Epsom raisin with cyclamen.  Can you tell that it is not a twilly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445554


I can't actually. When I tie mine on to a bag it ends up looking really puffy and not at all smooth like yours. Lovely bag!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

makeupmama said:


> *I LOVE THIS!!! I need Twillies for my bags*



+1, LOVE looking at these twillys and I need more for my Bs/Ks ~ I think that I must ask my SA for a few lessons on tying them correctly ~ am truly all thumbs when it comes to putting them on.


----------



## Icyss

New twilly for my new RS Bolide[emoji4]


----------



## bagidiotic

Icyss said:


> New twilly for my new RS Bolide[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446202


Omg sweetness overloaded  haha


----------



## Diabolicgoddess

Icyss said:


> New twilly for my new RS Bolide[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446202


Love this color  Reminds me of cotton candy


----------



## Israeli_Flava

theITbag said:


> Not a twilly but I got inspiration to recycle my H pocket square as a twilly.  K35 Epsom raisin with cyclamen.  Can you tell that it is not a twilly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445554


I can tell but I think it looks nice...
 the bag too babe!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Icyss said:


> New twilly for my new RS Bolide[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446202


so adorable!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Diabolicgoddess said:


> Here is mine in two different twillies The front twilly is La Maison Des Carre while the one at the back is Jardin Anglais ❤️❤️❤️


very pretty dear. What color is your bag? BstC?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tabbi001 said:


> My baby is all dressed up


Gorgeous and unpredictable pairings!!! Very creative dear! Is your B Rose Jaipur?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Natalie j said:


> Wow this is so pretty! I might have to copy you.
> 
> Here's my contribution. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432708
> View attachment 3432709
> View attachment 3432710


man o man
I need b in this color
stat!
Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Israeli_Flava said:


> man o man
> I need b in this color
> stat!
> Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks darling! I can spend hours playing with twillies lol... One more, thanks for letting me share my obsession. Blue electric B30 with oiseaux fleurs [emoji1]


----------



## tabbi001

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous and unpredictable pairings!!! Very creative dear! Is your B Rose Jaipur?


Yes she is! So vivid in epsom


----------



## purplepoodles

ShadowComet said:


> Miss Kelly with her new Twilly. She is so ready for the summer[emoji295]️



So cool looking! Just love this look ShadowComet


----------



## Icyss

bagidiotic said:


> Omg sweetness overloaded  haha





Diabolicgoddess said:


> Love this color  Reminds me of cotton candy





Israeli_Flava said:


> so adorable!



Thank you lovely ladies![emoji253]


----------



## cherylc

Natalie j said:


> Thanks darling! I can spend hours playing with twillies lol... One more, thanks for letting me share my obsession. Blue electric B30 with oiseaux fleurs [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446359



twilly twins! I have this exact twilly for my new Kelly. [emoji5]


----------



## mygoodies

Totally mismatched Twillies and stacked Petit H on Ms Bleu Nuit...don't care, it's finally SUMMER [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Icyss

New twilly for Ms. K


----------



## mygoodies

Icyss said:


> New twilly for Ms. K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448595



Loooove the Blue and Red combo. My 2 FAVE colors! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Icyss

mygoodies said:


> Loooove the Blue and Red combo. My 2 FAVE colors! Gorgeous!!



Thank you[emoji253]


----------



## renet

Icyss said:


> New twilly for Ms. K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448595



Gorgeous K in rouge and the blue!  Striking combi!  [emoji106][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Icyss

renet said:


> Gorgeous K in rouge and the blue!  Striking combi!  [emoji106][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]



Thank you[emoji253]


----------



## Sparkledolll

New twillies for Ms B [emoji1]


----------



## cherylc

close up of my oiseaux twilly! I love this print! I have a CSGM and want more twillies and scarves in other CWs. heehee.


----------



## Lisab68

Gina123 said:


> Here are my babies, B25s and B30
> View attachment 3423260
> 
> View attachment 3423261



Wow!!  What great bags!! And twillies of course. Perfect collection!!


----------



## ltxmm

Natalie j said:


> Thanks darling! I can spend hours playing with twillies lol... One more, thanks for letting me share my obsession. Blue electric B30 with oiseaux fleurs [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446359



Such a beautiful blue family!


----------



## ShadowComet

purplepoodles said:


> So cool looking! Just love this look ShadowComet


Thanks love


----------



## autumnbubble

Tomato red Herbag with twilly[emoji173]️


----------



## autumnbubble

ihalhaiha said:


> In LOVE with this new twilly color way! With bleu nuit!
> 
> View attachment 3421817
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421804



I picked the same twilly in a different corlorway for my herbag but your combo is TDF!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Icyss said:


> New twilly for Ms. K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448595


This is a Gorgy pairing darling!!!! Loooove!


----------



## Rabbiteiei11

Hi ladies! I'm quite new to the Hermes forum but here is my new Twilly after searching high and low for a very long time I finally got a pair! I'm so happy every time I look at my B !❤️


----------



## Icyss

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is a Gorgy pairing darling!!!! Loooove!



Thank you IF![emoji253]


----------



## Blue Rain

Icyss said:


> New twilly for Ms. K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448595



Wow! This is my kind of contrast.


----------



## meowmeow94

Any ideas on how to match red bags?


----------



## Mali_

Rabbiteiei11 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm quite new to the Hermes forum but here is my new Twilly after searching high and low for a very long time I finally got a pair! I'm so happy every time I look at my B !❤️


Wow. Lovely!


----------



## nana9026

meowmeow94 said:


> Any ideas on how to match red bags?



I'm also new into this, but I love the Twilly from this season on my Kelly.[emoji4]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cherylc said:


> close up of my oiseaux twilly! I love this print! I have a CSGM and want more twillies and scarves in other CWs. heehee.
> 
> View attachment 3450682


Gorgeous! Is your k Gris mouette?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nana9026 said:


> I'm also new into this, but I love the Twilly from this season on my Kelly.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454220


Love this!!! Perfect!


----------



## cherylc

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous! Is your k Gris mouette?



yes it is!! I saw your new beauty on Instagram!! bag twins!! I wish I could have gotten a 28 too, lucky! [emoji4]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cherylc said:


> yes it is!! I saw your new beauty on Instagram!! bag twins!! I wish I could have gotten a 28 too, lucky! [emoji4]


Oh yay!!! Congrats to u too dear the perfect gray!!!! Major score for both of us!!!! Xo


----------



## jphay

mygoodies said:


> Totally mismatched Twillies and stacked Petit H on Ms Bleu Nuit...don't care, it's finally SUMMER [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3448254


 love this!


----------



## meowmeow94

nana9026 said:


> I'm also new into this, but I love the Twilly from this season on my Kelly.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454220


So gorgeous!! I will check it out for my new B


----------



## icedtea

Orange poppy herbag with my new Dans un jardin anglais twilly


----------



## romaverona

Joining in!  It's spring here and I love orange against Blue Jean.


----------



## ShadowComet

My B is all dressed up today.


----------



## honhon

Controversial to my "cool" Etain, this one is a warm birdie


----------



## ShadowComet

honhon said:


> Controversial to my "cool" Etain, this one is a warm birdie
> View attachment 3456182


Perfect combo! So pretty!


----------



## romaverona

ShadowComet said:


> View attachment 3456167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My B is all dressed up today.


I love everything about this photo!!!!!!


----------



## mibonbon

ShadowComet said:


> View attachment 3456167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My B is all dressed up today.



This is simply too beautiful~[emoji7]


----------



## ShadowComet

romaverona said:


> I love everything about this photo!!!!!!





pearliiee said:


> This is simply too beautiful~[emoji7]


Thanks ladies


----------



## suziez

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh yay!!! Congrats to u too dear the perfect gray!!!! Major score for both of us!!!! Xo


You two are so lucky.....I am wanting this bag so very much........fingers crossed that my boutique receives this bag.  It is beyond perfect......


----------



## LovEmAll

nana9026 said:


> I'm also new into this, but I love the Twilly from this season on my Kelly.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454220



Great minds nana!  Here are my new twillies for my B


----------



## nana9026

LovEmAll said:


> Great minds nana!  Here are my new twillies for my B
> 
> View attachment 3457017



Thanks!!! I love this pattern of Twilly so much that I've been bugging my SA to order and keep one for me before arrival !!! 
Your red B looks so pretty [emoji173]️love your kitty too!!
I've bought the new Twillys , the one like bandanna with stars. Will try on my touché grenat GP30, gonna show u gals the effect later[emoji5]


----------



## LovEmAll

nana9026 said:


> Thanks!!! I love this pattern of Twilly so much that I've been bugging my SA to order and keep one for me before arrival !!!
> Your red B looks so pretty [emoji173]️love your kitty too!!
> I've bought the new Twillys , the one like bandanna with stars. Will try on my touché grenat GP30, gonna show u gals the effect later[emoji5]



Lol I was the same with my SA [emoji51].  She's the best [emoji7].   Thanks for the complements too dear.  The kitty was a custom order from one of our lovely TPF members...the info is on my IG.  She is SO talented!  Can't wait to see the new twillies you are getting for your gorgeous GP grenat!


----------



## nana9026

LovEmAll said:


> Lol I was the same with my SA [emoji51].  She's the best [emoji7].   Thanks for the complements too dear.  The kitty was a custom order from one of our lovely TPF members...the info is on my IG.  She is SO talented!  Can't wait to see the new twillies you are getting for your gorgeous GP grenat!



Here it is, love the polka dots and stars on the Twilly! [emoji173]️[emoji294]️


----------



## mygoodies

Loooove this design so much. How can one resist the SUPER CUTE Bambi and rabbits [emoji7][emoji7]
Dans un jardin anglais, Ref. : H062916S 06


Matches my horsie perfectly:


----------



## nana9026

mygoodies said:


> Loooove this design so much. How can one resist the SUPER CUTE Bambi and rabbits [emoji7][emoji7]
> Dans un jardin anglais, Ref. : H062916S 06
> View attachment 3461574
> 
> Matches my horsie perfectly:
> View attachment 3461577



Awwwww love this design so much, I've already bought 2 colours of this design, now I want this one too after seeing your pretty Twillys!!


----------



## LovEmAll

nana9026 said:


> Here it is, love the polka dots and stars on the Twilly! [emoji173]️[emoji294]️
> View attachment 3459211



Love this!  I am going to have to try this too  Thanks for sharing


----------



## renet

mygoodies said:


> Loooove this design so much. How can one resist the SUPER CUTE Bambi and rabbits [emoji7][emoji7]
> Dans un jardin anglais, Ref. : H062916S 06
> View attachment 3461574
> 
> Matches my horsie perfectly:
> View attachment 3461577



Love this design! [emoji106]


----------



## nana9026

LovEmAll said:


> Love this!  I am going to have to try this too  Thanks for sharing



Welcome!! Saw someone trying the same design on a gold Lindy( thread of Hermes on passenger seat) , the effect is v good too! [emoji4]


----------



## rania1981

mygoodies said:


> Loooove this design so much. How can one resist the SUPER CUTE Bambi and rabbits [emoji7][emoji7]
> Dans un jardin anglais, Ref. : H062916S 06
> View attachment 3461574
> 
> Matches my horsie perfectly:
> View attachment 3461577


Loveee this design too am waiting to order atleast one more colorway in this, looks fab on your B!


----------



## mygoodies

nana9026 said:


> Awwwww love this design so much, I've already bought 2 colours of this design, now I want this one too after seeing your pretty Twillys!!



This CW was really hard to get on my side of the world (Europe). Apparently this was part of last winters CW collection so I had to jump through some hoops to get her[emoji28] but yessss if u see it GET IT!!


----------



## mygoodies

renet said:


> Love this design! [emoji106]





rania1981 said:


> Loveee this design too am waiting to order atleast one more colorway in this, looks fab on your B!



Thank u sweeties! I've never wanted more than 1 CW for a Twilly but this 1 is just TOO CUTE[emoji16] just bought the CW 08 too[emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## rania1981

mygoodies said:


> Thank u sweeties! I've never wanted more than 1 CW for a Twilly but this 1 is just TOO CUTE[emoji16] just bought the CW 08 too[emoji317][emoji317]


Show! Show!


----------



## coucou chanel

Rabbiteiei11 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm quite new to the Hermes forum but here is my new Twilly after searching high and low for a very long time I finally got a pair! I'm so happy every time I look at my B !❤️





icedtea said:


> Orange poppy herbag with my new Dans un jardin anglais twilly





ShadowComet said:


> View attachment 3456167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My B is all dressed up today.





mygoodies said:


> Loooove this design so much. How can one resist the SUPER CUTE Bambi and rabbits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dans un jardin anglais, Ref. : H062916S 06
> View attachment 3461574
> 
> Matches my horsie perfectly:
> View attachment 3461577



Wow I'm really loving the Dans un jardin anglais twilly design!
Thank you everyone for posting your lovely pictures. They inspired me to get this twilly for my Birkins!
I think my black B30 with GHW and my taupe B35 with PHW are ready for Fall now!


----------



## mygoodies

coucou chanel said:


> Wow I'm really loving the Dans un jardin anglais twilly design!
> Thank you everyone for posting your lovely pictures. They inspired me to get this twilly for my Birkins!
> I think my black B30 with GHW and my taupe B35 with PHW are ready for Fall now!



SUPER PRETTY!!! Love it on both yr beauties[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mygoodies

rania1981 said:


> Show! Show!



Here u go [emoji847][emoji847] she goes so well with my Bambi Petit H[emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## rania1981

mygoodies said:


> Here u go [emoji847][emoji847] she goes so well with my Bambi Petit H[emoji179][emoji179]
> View attachment 3464109


I literally love this twilly in so many colorways! This is fab mygoodies thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## rania1981

Here's my contribution. Dans un jardin on Sakura Birkin. So excited that I got a little bunny to show up in the front.  Deciding which other colorwAys to add!


----------



## Cygne18

Here is the B35 in rouge grenat togo with two dans un jardin colorways.


----------



## Evita98

Cygne18 said:


> Here is the B35 in rouge grenat togo with two dans un jardin colorways.
> 
> View attachment 3465927
> View attachment 3465928
> View attachment 3465929


I'm waiting for rouge grenat too!
Very pretty! You are so lucky^^


----------



## Cygne18

Evita98 said:


> I'm waiting for rouge grenat too!
> Very pretty! You are so lucky^^



Thank you, @Evita98! She's my one and only H bag. [emoji7]


----------



## mygoodies

rania1981 said:


> Here's my contribution. Dans un jardin on Sakura Birkin. So excited that I got a little bunny to show up in the front.  Deciding which other colorwAys to add!



STUNNNNNNIIIIING!! Yup get ALL colorways[emoji38]


----------



## mygoodies

Cygne18 said:


> Here is the B35 in rouge grenat togo with two dans un jardin colorways.
> 
> View attachment 3465927
> View attachment 3465928
> View attachment 3465929



My DREAM color and all time favorite Twilly!! She's a STUNNER [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Cygne18

mygoodies said:


> My DREAM color and all time favorite Twilly!! She's a STUNNER [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you, @mygoodies!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Oh I just love all the Jardin twillies here!! Lemme add mine!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Another favorite twilly..


----------



## Israeli_Flava

The summery look on the SO ...


----------



## nana9026

BBC said:


> So I bought this Blue St Cyr KP, and they had the perfect matching Twilly at the boutique...but of course in all my excitement I forgot to buy the Twilly... and then I was petrified to hold the handle too much...and couldn't find the same Twilly anywhere!!! Got a lucky break yesterday, Bergdorf must have gotten a shipment. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] By the way, a Twilly is VERY long for the KP handle, I had to get a little creative with the wrapping!
> 
> View attachment 3356069



I understand it's been posted a while ago, but I just got my KP lately, and worrying about the handle. How do you find it using the kp with Twilly twined ? TIA


----------



## nana9026

Israeli_Flava said:


> The summery look on the SO ...
> View attachment 3466848



 The colour is so gorgeous!!! [emoji7]


----------



## LovetheLux

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh I just love all the Jardin twillies here!! Lemme add mine!!
> View attachment 3466836


It is so lovely, I need to learn how to do that!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Changed it up again ....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nana9026 said:


> The colour is so gorgeous!!! [emoji7]





LovetheLux said:


> It is so lovely, I need to learn how to do that!



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Miss Al

Israeli_Flava said:


> Changed it up again ....
> View attachment 3488473


I love this. What is the cw of this twilly, dear.


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> Changed it up again ....
> View attachment 3488473



Your B would looke good with a burlap sack my dear. She's a STUNNER[emoji179][emoji166][emoji179][emoji166][emoji179]


----------



## juzluvpink

Changing "wardrobe" for Ms BdG



Untied the La Madison twilly from my K32 and dressed Ms BdG up.


----------



## Cygne18

Some fun with this season's rodeo. So bright, but ah well..


----------



## LVGLITTER

juzluvpink said:


> Changing "wardrobe" for Ms BdG
> View attachment 3489379
> 
> 
> Untied the La Madison twilly from my K32 and dressed Ms BdG up.


Gorgeous!


----------



## LVGLITTER

Cygne18 said:


> View attachment 3490529
> 
> 
> Some fun with this season's rodeo. So bright, but ah well..


I'm still learning....what color is this? Simply stunning!!


----------



## scarlet555

Ladies, I washed my twillies for the third time, I have really greasy hands, don't ask, and they still look fantastic.  Used a woolite like detergent and did not soak longer than 15 mins like some of you suggested.  They look so nice and clean.  I overuse these twillies because I have a lot of orange bags and I only use the same color twillies for bags for fear of color transfer...


----------



## Cygne18

LVGLITTER said:


> I'm still learning....what color is this? Simply stunning!!



Thank you, @LVGLITTER ! The B is rouge grenat and the rodeo is rouge indien / rose jaipur / feu combo.


----------



## ashlie

scarlet555 said:


> Ladies, I washed my twillies for the third time, I have really greasy hands, don't ask, and they still look fantastic.  Used a woolite like detergent and did not soak longer than 15 mins like some of you suggested.  They look so nice and clean.  I overuse these twillies because I have a lot of orange bags and I only use the same color twillies for bags for fear of color transfer...



Oooo thank you so much for sharing!! I will definitely try this. My twills get so dirty!!


----------



## Yatan

New here! But like to share my Kelly with Twilly


----------



## Sienna220

Cute!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Picked up Brides de gala twillies yesterday [emoji16]


----------



## sheanabelle

scarlet555 said:


> Ladies, I washed my twillies for the third time, I have really greasy hands, don't ask, and they still look fantastic.  Used a woolite like detergent and did not soak longer than 15 mins like some of you suggested.  They look so nice and clean.  I overuse these twillies because I have a lot of orange bags and I only use the same color twillies for bags for fear of color transfer...


May I ask why you specified Orange. Do they get dirtied more easily or color transfer? Asking as I just bought a Cuivre Kelly. And I am such a beginner in H!


----------



## sheanabelle

Natalie j said:


> Picked up Brides de gala twillies yesterday [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496199


THose are perfect!


----------



## saatchilibra

G


Natalie j said:


> Picked up Brides de gala twillies yesterday [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496199


Gorgeous twillies & bag!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

I love this twilly with your SO.  I particularly like how the deer is peeking out at the end.  The color combo is really perfect match for your B.  


Israeli_Flava said:


> Changed it up again ....
> View attachment 3488473


----------



## scarlet555

sheanabelle said:


> May I ask why you specified Orange. Do they get dirtied more easily or color transfer? Asking as I just bought a Cuivre Kelly. And I am such a beginner in H!


I use orange twillies with orange bags
Orange is a lighter color so gets dirty faster.  
I don't use dark twillies on my orange bags for fear that it might cause them to stain the handles.  Usually they won't however if wet they can, and I get sweaty hands so I try to match the twillies with the bag handles.  Possible color transfer, the silk are hand dyed  after all


----------



## impulsive

Natalie j said:


> Picked up Brides de gala twillies yesterday [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496199



Love this!   What color blue on the B?


----------



## Sparkledolll

impulsive said:


> Love this!   What color blue on the B?



Blue electric B30. I had these twillies on it before but I think brides de Gala fits better. I am awful at doing twillies, can never get them right [emoji85][emoji16]


----------



## juzluvpink

Switched twillies again on Ms Tosca.



Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## DiamondS

juzluvpink said:


> Switched twillies again on Ms Tosca.
> View attachment 3497110
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone!



Very cute- loving the Fendi bag bug too!


----------



## luxlover

Adding a touch of Miami Art Deco to my Kelly


----------



## renet

luxlover said:


> View attachment 3497142
> 
> 
> Adding a touch of Miami Art Deco to my Kelly



Very pretty art deco and K of course!  Recently, asked my SA to look out for Black K with GHW. Hope will get mine soon as black is so versatile.  [emoji173]️


----------



## impulsive

Natalie j said:


> Blue electric B30. I had these twillies on it before but I think brides de Gala fits better. I am awful at doing twillies, can never get them right [emoji85][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497016



I can't ever get the twillies perfect either!


----------



## DiamondS

Taupe B with Bolduc au Carré twilly. I've never been good with twillies around the handles, so I rather use them as decoration.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DiamondS said:


> Taupe B with Bolduc au Carré twilly. I've never been good with twillies around the handles, so I rather use them as decoration.
> 
> View attachment 3497348



Love the elegant, femmy look of your Taupe B and I too am not good with twillys, *DiamondS* ~ must try this.


----------



## Sienna220

luxlover said:


> View attachment 3497142
> 
> 
> Adding a touch of Miami Art Deco to my Kelly


Love it!


----------



## susiana

Here's my contribution to this thread...


----------



## Sparkledolll

susiana said:


> Here's my contribution to this thread...
> View attachment 3498801
> View attachment 3498802



Can't tell you enough how beautiful your Vache Natural is. So incredible [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## agumila

My RP Birkin with matching twillies


----------



## susiana

Vache Natural Birkin 30 , with
Dans Un Jardin Anglais Twilly...


----------



## Mosman

Miss Etoupe 30 Togo PHW. Still unused.


----------



## Mosman

Miss blue Saphire 30 Epsom GHW.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Twilly obsession !!! Just love everyone's beautiful bags and twillies!!!  I completely died when I saw how this twilly looked on my Gris Mouette Kelly bc I didn't even notice it had gray in it!!! The softness of this design make the bag looks so feminine and pretty! Just L O V E!!! Different lighting to get a feel for this color....


----------



## suziez

Israeli_Flava said:


> Twilly obsession !!! Just love everyone's beautiful bags and twillies!!!  I completely died when I saw how this twilly looked on my Gris Mouette Kelly bc I didn't even notice it had gray in it!!! The softness of this design make the bag looks so feminine and pretty! Just L O V E!!! Different lighting to get a feel for this color....
> View attachment 3500299
> View attachment 3500300
> View attachment 3500301
> 
> View attachment 3500302


PERFECTION>>>


----------



## mcpro

One more time.. it's her turn for spin this weekend [emoji6]


----------



## chowlover2

Israeli_Flava said:


> Twilly obsession !!! Just love everyone's beautiful bags and twillies!!!  I completely died when I saw how this twilly looked on my Gris Mouette Kelly bc I didn't even notice it had gray in it!!! The softness of this design make the bag looks so feminine and pretty! Just L O V E!!! Different lighting to get a feel for this color....
> View attachment 3500299
> View attachment 3500300
> View attachment 3500301
> 
> View attachment 3500302



Twilly perfection!


----------



## autumnbubble

I must say this is my favorite thread on tPF and I come back regularly to be inspired by all you ladies' great combo!


----------



## pookybear

Dans un jardin anglais on miss Goldie [emoji7] first time wrapping handles, hope I did it correctly!

Please excuse the messy background and bubble stuffing - she's hiding in storage this week due to rainy weather [emoji943]


----------



## Tee1190

Just got this Bolduc au carre Twilly for my K28.


----------



## nana9026

Tee1190 said:


> Just got this Bolduc au carre Twilly for my K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506271



The Twilly and Kelly complements each other so nicely! Colours look so caramel and delicious! I'm not a fan of gold colour, but your bag looks so tempting ! [emoji178]


----------



## Tee1190

Thx so much nana9026.  Glad we can tempt you to the "Gold Side" !! [emoji169]


----------



## autumnbubble

Don't know if I've posted this yet, Chacun Fait Son Nid in rouge/bleu/violet with tomato red Herbag




Then finally succeeded in tie the Twilly into a bow - it's basically the same as doing a bow tie!


----------



## nana9026

Tee1190 said:


> Thx so much nana9026.  Glad we can tempt you to the "Gold Side" !! [emoji169]



Haha, really tempted especially a gold K! Thinking about getting it for my next K[emoji5]


----------



## Tee1190

Happy hunting!!  Will love to see a pic when you get her!


----------



## looking4kelly

Completely heartbroken at having missed the boat for the Twilly 'Dans Un Jardin Anglais' in the khaki, gold colour way. It is beyond beautiful on the neutral bags, especially the gold tones. How can a worldwide search bring none up? Has everyone this Twilly but me Such beautiful pairings...


----------



## looking4kelly

susiana said:


> Vache Natural Birkin 30 , with
> Dans Un Jardin Anglais Twilly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499759
> View attachment 3499760


I mean really, isn't the bag enough? But then you go and add those Twillies and turn it into a piece of wearable art


----------



## looking4kelly

Ve


juzluvpink said:


> Switched twillies again on Ms Tosca.
> View attachment 3497110
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone!


Very polished.


----------



## looking4kelly

coucou chanel said:


> Wow I'm really loving the Dans un jardin anglais twilly design!
> Thank you everyone for posting your lovely pictures. They inspired me to get this twilly for my Birkins!
> I think my black B30 with GHW and my taupe B35 with PHW are ready for Fall now!


Dear Lord here are two pieces of perfection from one Twilly


----------



## ROXANE2007

Israeli_Flava said:


> Twilly obsession !!! Just love everyone's beautiful bags and twillies!!!  I completely died when I saw how this twilly looked on my Gris Mouette Kelly bc I didn't even notice it had gray in it!!! The softness of this design make the bag looks so feminine and pretty! Just L O V E!!! Different lighting to get a feel for this color....
> View attachment 3500299
> View attachment 3500300
> View attachment 3500301
> 
> View attachment 3500302


Your GM Kelly is really a beauty! Congrats. I'm so jealous! Where did it come from? I hope so much to be able to have the same one day


----------



## LaenaLovely

Jardin on etoupe


----------



## Luccibag

Gold birkin 30 on a windy day in Paris [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Beautiful action pic Luccibag!


----------



## Icyss

Sharing my new B with les zebres twilly[emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Twilly obsession !!! Just love everyone's beautiful bags and twillies!!!  I completely died when I saw how this twilly looked on my Gris Mouette Kelly bc I didn't even notice it had gray in it!!! The softness of this design make the bag looks so feminine and pretty! Just L O V E!!! Different lighting to get a feel for this color....
> View attachment 3500299
> View attachment 3500300
> View attachment 3500301
> 
> View attachment 3500302



This combination is just so so so gorgeous. [emoji177][emoji254]. Drooling right now


----------



## HiEndGirl

New to this thread and looking back at all the gorgeous combinations of twillies and leather colours...just stunning all of them!!

I only have the one H bag, my Picotin 18 in Trench currently sporting my Epaulettes twilly. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Icyss said:


> Sharing my new B with les zebres twilly[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513219



We are twilly cousins ~ same twilly different colour [emoji4]  I've yet to use mine but when I do I'll definitely share


----------



## Icyss

HiEndGirl said:


> We are twilly cousins ~ same twilly different colour [emoji4]  I've yet to use mine but when I do I'll definitely share



Glad to br twinsies with you. Thank you[emoji253]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Is there a video tutorial somewhere showing how to wrap twillies on handles?


----------



## Monique1004

Cavalier Girl said:


> Is there a video tutorial somewhere showing how to wrap twillies on handles?





Here it is!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you so much, Monique!  That's exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## coucou chanel

looking4kelly said:


> Dear Lord here are two pieces of perfection from one Twilly



Thank you, dear!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Oops


----------



## H. for H.

In a black and white mood...


----------



## OhManolo

DiamondS said:


> Taupe B with Bolduc au Carré twilly. I've never been good with twillies around the handles, so I rather use them as decoration.
> 
> View attachment 3497348



I am also not very good at twilly-tying. I am loving this and will try the same! Love your pairing - very elegant. [emoji122]


----------



## OhManolo

susiana said:


> Vache Natural Birkin 30 , with
> Dans Un Jardin Anglais Twilly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499759
> View attachment 3499760



Absolutely love your B and pairing! The B glows-- very special.


----------



## susiana

OhManolo said:


> Absolutely love your B and pairing! The B glows-- very special.



Thank you OhManolo [emoji9]


----------



## ipodgirl

Dressed up Miss B to cheer myself up!


----------



## Cygne18

Monique1004 said:


> Here it is!




This is the best video ever. Really helped open my eyes to twilly tying options! Here's what I did with mine thanks to that tutorial. I kept getting confused with tying the bow but I finally got it. [emoji12]


----------



## looking4kelly

Cygne18 said:


> This is the best video ever. Really helped open my eyes to twilly tying options! Here's what I did with mine thanks to that tutorial. I kept getting confused with tying the bow but I finally got it. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3522684


Wow that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## looking4kelly

T


HiEndGirl said:


> New to this thread and looking back at all the gorgeous combinations of twillies and leather colours...just stunning all of them!!
> 
> I only have the one H bag, my Picotin 18 in Trench currently sporting my Epaulettes twilly. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3513344


This is really gorgeous. You have a lovely eye for colour!!! X


----------



## Cygne18

looking4kelly said:


> Wow that is gorgeous!!!



Thank you, @looking4kelly!


----------



## LadyCupid

Cygne18 said:


> This is the best video ever. Really helped open my eyes to twilly tying options! Here's what I did with mine thanks to that tutorial. I kept getting confused with tying the bow but I finally got it. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3522684


You did well!


----------



## Cygne18

yodaling1 said:


> You did well!



Thank you, @yodaling1!


----------



## batpigpumbaa

Cygne18 said:


> This is the best video ever. Really helped open my eyes to twilly tying options! Here's what I did with mine thanks to that tutorial. I kept getting confused with tying the bow but I finally got it. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3522684



Wow! Love the bow look - I've never seen this before - so nice


----------



## shyla14

Holiday feels....


----------



## suziez

shyla14 said:


> View attachment 3539126
> 
> 
> Holiday feels....


Wow!  This looks great!


----------



## butterflygirl48

My bombays all dressed up and ready to party!


----------



## HiEndGirl

looking4kelly said:


> T
> 
> This is really gorgeous. You have a lovely eye for colour!!! X



Thank you! So sweet[emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

shyla14 said:


> View attachment 3539126
> 
> 
> Holiday feels....



You inspired me this week shyla14 [emoji4] mixing my greens and reds to spread the holiday cheer [emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172]


----------



## HiEndGirl

butterflygirl48 said:


> View attachment 3541044
> 
> My bombays all dressed up and ready to party!



They look gorgeous!


----------



## rhm

Cygne18 said:


> This is the best video ever. Really helped open my eyes to twilly tying options! Here's what I did with mine thanks to that tutorial. I kept getting confused with tying the bow but I finally got it. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3522684



Hi! could I ask if your birkin is rouge grenat? I just received the same combination birkin and I was debating whether to get the exact same twillies.


----------



## Cygne18

rhm said:


> Hi! could I ask if your birkin is rouge grenat? I just received the same combination birkin and I was debating whether to get the exact same twillies.



Hi, @rhm! Yes, it is rouge grenat. Congratulations on your new B! Isn't she a sophisticated lady? Yes, you should definitely get the same twillies. I think they look really lovely with the rouge grenat leather. Is yours a togo too?


----------



## rhm

Cygne18 said:


> Hi, @rhm! Yes, it is rouge grenat. Congratulations on your new B! Isn't she a sophisticated lady? Yes, you should definitely get the same twillies. I think they look really lovely with the rouge grenat leather. Is yours a togo too?



Yes mine is a togo as well. I just did a reveal on it so do check it out! I'm going to reserve them with my SA this afternoon and pick them up this weekend. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Cygne18

rhm said:


> Yes mine is a togo as well. I just did a reveal on it so do check it out! I'm going to reserve them with my SA this afternoon and pick them up this weekend. Thanks for the help!



You'll love it, @rhm! Congrats, again on your beautiful RG B30!


----------



## LaenaLovely

shyla14 said:


> View attachment 3539126
> 
> 
> Holiday feels....



So festive!  Is your B RC, RT or another living red?


----------



## LaenaLovely

Some new brides de gala twillies!


----------



## butterflygirl48

HiEndGirl said:


> They look gorgeous!


Thank you!  I used vetrap on the white one so the handles are a little thick, but really comfy to hold.


----------



## HiEndGirl

butterflygirl48 said:


> Thank you!  I used vetrap on the white one so the handles are a little thick, but really comfy to hold.



I was wondering about that. Looks great though. I have not seen these bags before. I really like the shape and size.


----------



## HiEndGirl

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3541489
> 
> 
> Some new brides de gala twillies!



Love this pink and green. Such lovely shades.


----------



## LadyCupid

butterflygirl48 said:


> View attachment 3541044
> 
> My bombays all dressed up and ready to party!


Love that you have 2 different twillys to dress up the Bombay. 



HiEndGirl said:


> You inspired me this week shyla14 [emoji4] mixing my greens and reds to spread the holiday cheer [emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172]
> View attachment 3541278
> View attachment 3541279


I wanted to give a quick shout out to you that you look great matching your clothes, bag and accessories to the twilly. You look beautiful.


----------



## HiEndGirl

yodaling1 said:


> I wanted to give a quick shout out to you that you look great matching your clothes, bag and accessories to the twilly. You look beautiful.



Wow thank you for the luv yodaling1. Too sweet [emoji173]️


----------



## classie

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3541489
> 
> 
> Some new brides de gala twillies!



Nice pairing! [emoji178]


----------



## msohm

Vermillion B25 with Chacun Fait Son Nid twilly. Managed to only find one of these a little too late, so still hunting for a second one (sold out in the US; had the last one on hold in DC but they couldn't find it [emoji20]). The back handle has on a Mythiques Phoenix for now.

Added the Chloe alphabet charms but not too sure if I love it yet.


----------



## floflo

Love this post. 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ari

floflo said:


> View attachment 3543024
> 
> 
> Love this post.
> Thanks for letting me share!


very pretty!


----------



## ari

I haven't posted for a while, but here I go..


----------



## shyla14

HiEndGirl said:


> You inspired me this week shyla14 [emoji4] mixing my greens and reds to spread the holiday cheer [emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji173]️[emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3541278
> View attachment 3541279



Hello.  You are certainly rocking it.[emoji8]


----------



## CClovesbags

Here are my twillies on B35[emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

shyla14 said:


> Hello.  You are certainly rocking it.[emoji8]



Thank you shyla14  [emoji4]


----------



## LovetheLux

ihalhaiha said:


> View attachment 3542999
> 
> 
> Vermillion B25 with Chacun Fait Son Nid twilly. Managed to only find one of these a little too late, so still hunting for a second one (sold out in the US; had the last one on hold in DC but they couldn't find it [emoji20]). The back handle has on a Mythiques Phoenix for now.
> 
> Added the Chloe alphabet charms but not too sure if I love it yet.


Super cute, love the charm!


----------



## dessertfirst

floflo said:


> View attachment 3543024
> 
> 
> Love this post.
> Thanks for letting me share!


Perfection


----------



## Ethengdurst

ari said:


> View attachment 3543720
> 
> I haven't posted for a while, but here I go..


So classy.


----------



## Luccibag

A few of my favorites


----------



## Snoopy123

Brides et Gris-Gris on my Herbag 31.


----------



## LovetheLux

Luccibag said:


> A few of my favorites
> 
> View attachment 3545313
> 
> View attachment 3545314
> 
> View attachment 3545315
> 
> View attachment 3545316


They're gorgeous!


----------



## Miss Al

I am having second thoughts about this twilly. Does my K look a little tacky with this? Honest opinions, pls.

Pics... with and without twilly.


----------



## cherylc

Miss Al said:


> I am having second thoughts about this twilly. Does my K look a little tacky with this? Honest opinions, pls.
> 
> Pics... with and without twilly.



i think this twilly would like nicer on a cooler toned bag. i think you need a warmer toned twilly. because this combo does look a bit off if i'm being honest.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Miss Al said:


> I am having second thoughts about this twilly. Does my K look a little tacky with this? Honest opinions, pls.
> 
> Pics... with and without twilly.



I don't think they're a good match if I'm honest. Try Un jardin d'anglise in the red colourway?


----------



## Miss Al

Natalie j said:


> I don't think they're a good match if I'm honest. Try Un jardin d'anglise in the red colourway?





cherylc said:


> i think this twilly would like nicer on a cooler toned bag. i think you need a warmer toned twilly. because this combo does look a bit off if i'm being honest.




Thank you so much for your honest comments. I really appreciate it.


----------



## tatacrazy

Got this from Ginza today


----------



## Onthego

Miss Al said:


> I am having second thoughts about this twilly. Does my K look a little tacky with this? Honest opinions, pls.
> 
> Pics... with and without twilly.
> Hi Miss Al. I am not a big fan of twillys on my bags. That said, everyone of my bags has twillys to match, but rarely get used. Your kelly is just so magnificent that she really doesnt need a twily. My personal opinion is that for such and elegant Kelly a twilly is not needed. But for fun and more casual and for protection I think pink and red look great.


----------



## renet

Miss Al said:


> I am having second thoughts about this twilly. Does my K look a little tacky with this? Honest opinions, pls.
> 
> Pics... with and without twilly.



Prefer without the twilly, it looks more timeless and beautiful. [emoji7]


----------



## Yatan

I have a Twilly I really love, but I need two for my B [emoji6]
Can you help me with the name so I can start my search?


----------



## Serva1

Looks like this one [emoji3] I'm sorry for the blurry pic.


----------



## Miss Al

renet said:


> Prefer without the twilly, it looks more timeless and beautiful. [emoji7]



Yes! I have removed the twilly. I used her when I was out shopping yesterday and she is now my fav H bag. I'm now a Kelly girl. Lol. She is so lovely... and many onlookers had to stop and stare at her beauty. H makes the most BEAUTIFUL bags!


----------



## Yatan

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3559592
> 
> Looks like this one [emoji3] I'm sorry for the blurry pic.



Thank ypu very much!


----------



## CathyQ

Just found some new twillys that I really like! But do you think the two make a perfect match or should I stick to being safe and have two of the same ones on?


----------



## lasttotheparty

CathyQ said:


> Just found some new twillys that I really like! But do you think the two make a perfect match or should I stick to being safe and have two of the same ones on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566321
> View attachment 3566322
> View attachment 3566323



I think it looks great!!! [emoji175]


----------



## papertiger

CathyQ said:


> Just found some new twillys that I really like! But do you think the two make a perfect match or should I stick to being safe and have two of the same ones on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566321
> View attachment 3566322
> View attachment 3566323



I think it looks charming and 'meant'. You could add a double of either one (if you get the chance) for times when you feel like being more matchy or to tone it down when there's more going on in the rest of your outfit


----------



## Cygne18

CathyQ said:


> Just found some new twillys that I really like! But do you think the two make a perfect match or should I stick to being safe and have two of the same ones on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566321
> View attachment 3566322
> View attachment 3566323



I think either pair works. It looks great mixing and matching with those particular twillys.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SO in love with twillies ❤️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

CathyQ said:


> Just found some new twillys that I really like! But do you think the two make a perfect match or should I stick to being safe and have two of the same ones on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566321
> View attachment 3566322
> View attachment 3566323


Both twillies are gorgeous!!!! I'm more of a matchy matchy type who uses a pair in same cw but it's really about what you love!!! It looks good mixed too....


----------



## QuelleFromage

Any recommendations for twillys for fauve Barenia?


----------



## suziez

Israeli_Flava said:


> SO in love with twillies ❤️


IF, did you use one of these on you kelly GM?  I have the b in GM and remember you had a fabulous pink twilly on it......................or was i dreaning?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

suziez said:


> IF, did you use one of these on you kelly GM?  I have the b in GM and remember you had a fabulous pink twilly on it......................or was i dreaning?


No you were not dreaming... was it this one? Worn 2 ways....


----------



## hazefree2002

CathyQ said:


> Just found some new twillys that I really like! But do you think the two make a perfect match or should I stick to being safe and have two of the same one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566323



Hi CathyQ, can you share the name of the Twilly on the left?


----------



## vanillabaglover

Nice pairings?


----------



## Ccc1

vanillabaglover said:


> Nice pairings?


Yes! It's beautiful.


----------



## Lollipop15

I'm loving this Dans un Jardin Anglais on my new Etoupe Kelly. [emoji7][emoji178][emoji92]


----------



## CathyQ

lasttotheparty said:


> I think it looks great!!! [emoji175]


thanks hun I'm keeping both then！


----------



## CathyQ

papertiger said:


> I think it looks charming and 'meant'. You could add a double of either one (if you get the chance) for times when you feel like being more matchy or to tone it down when there's more going on in the rest of your outfit


exactly what I think！[emoji8]


----------



## CathyQ

Cygne18 said:


> I think either pair works. It looks great mixing and matching with those particular twillys.


thanks hun. Keeping them！


----------



## CathyQ

Israeli_Flava said:


> Both twillies are gorgeous!!!! I'm more of a matchy matchy type who uses a pair in same cw but it's really about what you love!!! It looks good mixed too....


yes I bought the pink/grey pair and this green one can tag along when I feel like mixing. [emoji6]


----------



## CathyQ

hazefree2002 said:


> Hi CathyQ, can you share the name of the Twilly on the left?


ofcos！ It's quite new. [emoji4] 
La Promenade Du Matin colour 05


hazefree2002 said:


> Hi CathyQ, can you share the name of the Twilly on the left?


----------



## mfa777

Bleu Nuit. Have to practice on my wrapping skills


----------



## balanceinheels

Israeli_Flava said:


> No you were not dreaming... was it this one? Worn 2 ways....


oh I love gris mouette so much!!!  Everyone who posts one on here is going to think I'm a bag stalker.  I guess they would be right, haha.  Beautiful combo!


----------



## Notorious Pink

My boutique FINALLY got a Twilly shipment -- not a lot, but a bunch of Savana Dance and Tapis Persans, and one pair each of Jardams Anglais and Under the Waves, which I took. Trying out UTW on Rouge H, though it will probably be better on my etoupe:


----------



## ehy12

mfa87 said:


> Bleu Nuit. Have to practice on my wrapping skills
> View attachment 3570620
> 
> View attachment 3570621


Beautiful kelly!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cocorice

Do you like this match?


----------



## Imabeachgirl

BBC said:


> My boutique FINALLY got a Twilly shipment -- not a lot, but a bunch of Savana Dance and Tapis Persans, and one pair each of Jardams Anglais and Under the Waves, which I took. Trying out UTW on Rouge H, though it will probably be better on my etoupe:
> 
> View attachment 3571413
> 
> 
> View attachment 3571414



Oh wow. I am loving under the waves in twilly!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cocorice said:


> View attachment 3571427
> 
> 
> Do you like this match?



Yes!!! [emoji1360]



Imabeachgirl said:


> Oh wow. I am loving under the waves in twilly!



Thank you! The pics on h.com are a bit underwhelming, much better IRL.


----------



## lasttotheparty

cocorice said:


> View attachment 3571427
> 
> 
> Do you like this match?



This looks stunning! [emoji170]


----------



## Cygne18

cocorice said:


> View attachment 3571427
> 
> 
> Do you like this match?



Yes, it's perfect!


----------



## suziez

Israeli_Flava said:


> No you were not dreaming... was it this one? Worn 2 ways....


I think that's it.  just love it


----------



## balanceinheels

Cygne18 said:


> Yes, it's perfect!


I second that!!!  They look perfect together.  I have to learn to tie the bow like that.  Cue youtube videos!


----------



## Ccc1

cocorice said:


> View attachment 3571427
> 
> 
> Do you like this match?


Love it


----------



## Imabeachgirl

cocorice said:


> View attachment 3571427
> 
> 
> Do you like this match?



Love it!


----------



## kewave

BBB35 with twilly


----------



## Imabeachgirl

kewave said:


> BBB35 with twilly



Stunning! How do you like the birkin in box calf? I have a box calf Kelly and a Togo birkin. Is it pretty rigid? That twilly looks amazing on you B by the way.


----------



## mcpro

Dressing up my Miss Kelly


----------



## kewave

Imabeachgirl said:


> Stunning! How do you like the birkin in box calf? I have a box calf Kelly and a Togo birkin. Is it pretty rigid? That twilly looks amazing on you B by the way.



Thank you for your kind words.
I love my black box calf birkin, its more than a decade old so it not too rigid as it slouches a little but still structured enough to hold its shape without falling over. 
I also have a black box mini Kelly, being a sellier, its super rigid and maintains its crisp; sharp lines all these years.


----------



## Icyss

Savana dance twilly on my Ms. K


----------



## juzluvpink

Bambi on Etain. "One arm bandit"


----------



## Coolz

cocorice said:


> View attachment 3571427
> 
> 
> Do you like this match?



It's so lovely. Is your kelly  blue paon?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Savana Dance Twillies....I failed in that I meant to get a matching pair but wound up with a purple (front) and a red (back)....they look very similar tied, though!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hi! I remember when H first came out with the Twillies, and no one know what to do with them....and by a few years later we all had them on our bags.

Then the rodeos and charms came out. At first I thought they were a little silly-looking, but between all tasteful ladies here, and my dear 70 year old mom who adores them, I saw how much fun they can be.

But I am a little challenged....which Twillies with which bag? 
Which rodeo goes with that? 
And why, if it all matches, does it just not zing like some of my TPF friends' combos???

I was not initially very good at this. Some of you are AMAZINGLY good at it. And some of you are wondering....did I do this right? [emoji51]

And then, there is our own Israeli_Flava, who never fails to wow and inspire me. Yes, I was ready to give up and go bare [emoji33] until I saw this:




It's not just her amazing collection, it's the way she put it all together. Who knew lime would look so awesome with pink? I would never pick a lime rodeo. And I have those Twillies!!! Why can't I do that with my collection...of course I can!

So, Israeli_Flava has inspired me to pay better attention to my purchases....and also to start this thread...a place where you can really see what combinations work together with each other, with our bags, with the various charms and rodeos and grigri and whatever fun things we adorn our bags with. 

And I dedicate this thread to you, IF!!! [emoji8]

The one thing I request is that, if at all possible, you include some information in your post indicating what is in the picture, as I have below.

For my first post, I decided to 'steal IF's look', but on my black B25 for its first time out. It zinged! [emoji41] 

Black B25GHW
Jardin Anglais twillies in cw 02 Jaune Vif/Rouge/Celadon
Bicolor rodeo


----------



## jmen

I, too, remember all the naysayers when the little ponies came along.  Btw, BBC, I adore your little galloping guy.  His tail goes so well with the tail of the twilly (and wow it is UTW, is it not?).  Hail to the tails!   For naysayers or those who have never touched one of these ponies, they are so soft, softer than Charmin, way softer as in can't compare. 

Hermes, if you happen to see this -- what a great pillow a supersized rodeo would make.  Talk about head in the clouds. . .(Silly me!)


----------



## Notorious Pink

I actually had some free time last night to play with some of my new Twillies and bicolor rodeos, so here are some nice options.

All with a black B25

Same Jardin Anglais Twillies, cw 02
Bicolor rodeo - BE/Turquoise




Same as above, with bicolor rodeo Lime/Fuchsia




With Savana Dance Twilly cw 04 Indian pink / Indigo / Green
Bicolor rodeo BE/turquoise




Same as above, with bicolor rodeo lime/fuchsia




With Savana Dance Twilly cw 11 Mauve/yellow/pink
Bicolor rodeo Lime/fuchsia




Same as above - bicolor rodeo BE/turquoise
did not work with the turquoise side


----------



## Notorious Pink

jmen said:


> I, too, remember all the naysayers when the little ponies came along.  Btw, BBC, I adore your little galloping guy.  His tail goes so well with the tail of the twilly (and wow it is UTW, is it not?).  Hail to the tails!   For naysayers or those who have never touched one of these ponies, they are so soft, softer than Charmin, way softer as in can't compare.
> 
> Hermes, if you happen to see this -- what a great pillow a supersized rodeo would make.  Talk about head in the clouds. . .(Silly me!)



Ha ha ha.....naysayers are now (yuk yuk) neigh-sayers!!!!

Thank you so much! This yellow one is Jardin Anglais. This is such a gorgeous design and it was so hard to find, I was shocked when my boutique finally got it in! 

The rodeos are super soft and they seem to hold up well. I am fully converted!!! A pillow would be - dare I say it? - dreamy! 

When I finish updating the rodeo chart for the rodeo thread I will post a copy here for reference. [emoji41] because honestly I am just guessing at the cw names.


----------



## jmen

BBC said:


> Ha ha ha.....naysayers are now (yuk yuk) neigh-sayers!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much! This yellow one is Jardin Anglais. This is such a gorgeous design and it was so hard to find, I was shocked when my boutique finally got it in!
> 
> The rodeos are super soft and they seem to hold up well. I am fully converted!!! A pillow would be - dare I say it? - dreamy!
> 
> When I finish updating the rodeo chart for the rodeo thread I will post a copy here for reference. [emoji41] because honestly I am just guessing at the cw names.



Ah Jardin Anglais, is def one of my fave designs along with UTW.  Thanks for setting me -- hold on to the reigns -- back on track.  (What was in that cup of joe this morning??)


----------



## Notorious Pink

Harrumph.

My thread was consolidated. I think it's different.

I thought it would be a good idea to have a thread dedicated to the color coordination of Twillies and charms. 

This thread is dedicated to Twillies and bags, not the color coordination of Twillies and Charms.

Mods?


----------



## carlinha

BBC said:


> Hi! I remember when H first came out with the Twillies, and no one know what to do with them....and by a few years later we all had them on our bags.
> 
> Then the rodeos and charms came out. At first I thought they were a little silly-looking, but between all tasteful ladies here, and my dear 70 year old mom who adores them, I saw how much fun they can be.
> 
> But I am a little challenged....which Twillies with which bag?
> Which rodeo goes with that?
> And why, if it all matches, does it just not zing like some of my TPF friends' combos???
> 
> I was not initially very good at this. Some of you are AMAZINGLY good at it. And some of you are wondering....did I do this right? [emoji51]
> 
> And then, there is our own Israeli_Flava, who never fails to wow and inspire me. Yes, I was ready to give up and go bare [emoji33] until I saw this:
> 
> View attachment 3587144
> 
> 
> It's not just her amazing collection, it's the way she put it all together. Who knew lime would look so awesome with pink? I would never pick a lime rodeo. And I have those Twillies!!! Why can't I do that with my collection...of course I can!
> 
> So, Israeli_Flava has inspired me to pay better attention to my purchases....and also to start this thread...a place where you can really see what combinations work together with each other, with our bags, with the various charms and rodeos and grigri and whatever fun things we adorn our bags with.
> 
> And I dedicate this thread to you, IF!!! [emoji8]
> 
> The one thing I request is that, if at all possible, you include some information in your post indicating what is in the picture, as I have below.
> 
> For my first post, I decided to 'steal IF's look', but on my black B25 for its first time out. It zinged! [emoji41]
> 
> Black B25GHW
> Jardin Anglais twillies in cw 02 Jaune Vif/Rouge/Celadon
> Bicolor rodeo
> 
> View attachment 3587150



What a great idea for a thread BBC!  And I agree I think should be kept separate [emoji848]

Here are some of my fave combos [emoji4][emoji7]

Twilly: forgot
Charm: Delvaux Rose indien brillant charm





Twilly: eperon d'or CW01 violet/jaune/vert 
Rodeo: Bleu azteque I think?




Twilly: belle du mexique vert/violet/rose
Carmen: Bleu azteque





Twilly: forgot
Charm: Fendi monster


----------



## Amka

carlinha said:


> What a great idea for a thread BBC!  And I agree I think should be kept separate [emoji848]
> 
> Here are some of my fave combos [emoji4][emoji7]



Amazing! I love your collection!
I was wondering if the twilly on your Kelly is from a current collection... 
Do you mind sharing which collection it was from if you still remember?


----------



## carlinha

Amka said:


> Amazing! I love your collection!
> I was wondering if the twilly on your Kelly is from a current collection...
> Do you mind sharing which collection it was from if you still remember?



Thank you!!  It's an old twilly, I forgot the name... I hope someone can chime in!  I will look if I have the tag when I get home!


----------



## Notorious Pink

carlinha said:


> Thank you!!  It's an old twilly, I forgot the name... I hope someone can chime in!  I will look if I have the tag when I get home!



The first twilly looks like Brandebourgs
The one on your Kelly is Legende Kuna Peuple du Panama

Carlinha your pictures are SOOOOO gorgeous and inspiring! I love your sense of colors!!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]

Yes, twilly/charm is different from twilly/bag!!


----------



## carlinha

BBC said:


> The first twilly looks like Brandebourgs
> The one on your Kelly is Legende Kuna Peuple du Panama
> 
> Carlinha your pictures are SOOOOO gorgeous and inspiring! I love your sense of colors!!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]
> 
> Yes, twilly/charm is different from twilly/bag!!


spot on with the twillys, thank you BBC!!!

and thank you for the sweet compliment, i do love my colors!   IF and I are long-lost twins


----------



## Amka

BBC said:


> The first twilly looks like Brandebourgs
> The one on your Kelly is Legende Kuna Peuple du Panama
> 
> Carlinha your pictures are SOOOOO gorgeous and inspiring! I love your sense of colors!!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]
> 
> Yes, twilly/charm is different from twilly/bag!!



Thank you, BBC!
I know I can always count on the experts here


----------



## shyla14

In the spirit of the Lunar New Year. 

RC is my favorite red. 

Here is B35 with Savana Twillies.


----------



## Melbee

Hi Everyone,
I have read through most of this thread and am still at a loss. Currently my b35 gold with GHW and geranium lining is au naturel. I've been through the website a hundred times. Anyone have any advice on what twillies they think would look the best. Thank you in advance. (I hope this was the right place to put this. If not, feel free to delete)


----------



## suziez

Melbee said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have read through most of this thread and am still at a loss. Currently my b35 gold with GHW and geranium lining is au naturel. I've been through the website a hundred times. Anyone have any advice on what twillies they think would look the best. Thank you in advance. (I hope this was the right place to put this. If not, feel free to delete)


I so agree with you on the twillies.  Although my goldie doesn't have the beautiful interior that your does I cannot find a twilly that looks good.....I'm glad you posted this as I really need some help too. I'm wishing us luck.....


----------



## carlinha

Melbee said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have read through most of this thread and am still at a loss. Currently my b35 gold with GHW and geranium lining is au naturel. I've been through the website a hundred times. Anyone have any advice on what twillies they think would look the best. Thank you in advance. (I hope this was the right place to put this. If not, feel free to delete)



How about this twilly?  I think it would pick up the warm tones and geranium lining really nicely.


----------



## Mininana

Melbee said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have read through most of this thread and am still at a loss. Currently my b35 gold with GHW and geranium lining is au naturel. I've been through the website a hundred times. Anyone have any advice on what twillies they think would look the best. Thank you in advance. (I hope this was the right place to put this. If not, feel free to delete)





suziez said:


> I so agree with you on the twillies.  Although my goldie doesn't have the beautiful interior that your does I cannot find a twilly that looks good.....I'm glad you posted this as I really need some help too. I'm wishing us luck.....



This is my newest set of twillies for my bag. My bag has two sets


----------



## kathydep

Melbee said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have read through most of this thread and am still at a loss. Currently my b35 gold with GHW and geranium lining is au naturel. I've been through the website a hundred times. Anyone have any advice on what twillies they think would look the best. Thank you in advance. (I hope this was the right place to put this. If not, feel free to delete)





suziez said:


> I so agree with you on the twillies.  Although my goldie doesn't have the beautiful interior that your does I cannot find a twilly that looks good.....I'm glad you posted this as I really need some help too. I'm wishing us luck.....



Here are my suggestions! Currently available - US website.


----------



## Melbee

carlinha said:


> How about this twilly?  I think it would pick up the warm tones and geranium lining really nicely.





Mininana said:


> This is my newest set of twillies for my bag. My bag has two sets
> 
> View attachment 3589322
> View attachment 3589323





kathydep said:


> Here are my suggestions! Currently available - US website.



Wow ladies, thank you!!  I knew I came to the right place. I really appreciate all your help!


----------



## kathydep

Melbee said:


> Wow ladies, thank you!!  I knew I came to the right place. I really appreciate all your help!



Cant wait to see which ones you pick for your Miss Goldie!


----------



## Melbee

kathydep said:


> Cant wait to see which ones you pick for your Miss Goldie!


I'll be sure to post a pic!  Thank you again!


----------



## kathydep

My turn to ask for help! Is it just me or has anyone noticed this with their twillies? I just got this from the Boutique and I usually roll them in just one box so I saw that one is noticeably longer than the other. Should I try to exchange? Or is it not a big deal? My other twillies are varied in length but not by this much.


----------



## Amka

Melbee said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have read through most of this thread and am still at a loss. Currently my b35 gold with GHW and geranium lining is au naturel. I've been through the website a hundred times. Anyone have any advice on what twillies they think would look the best. Thank you in advance. (I hope this was the right place to put this. If not, feel free to delete)



I have this twilly from "Chacun fait son nid" and I like it.


The color should be a nice compliment to the beautiful geranium lining of your gold birkin.
It is still available on the UK site.


----------



## surfers

Hope I tie the twilly correctly for my wife.


----------



## Melbee

Amka said:


> I have this twilly from "Chacun fait son nid" and I like it.
> View attachment 3589824
> 
> The color should be a nice compliment to the beautiful geranium lining of your gold birkin.
> It is still available on the UK site.


It's gorgeous!  Thank you!!


----------



## suziez

kathydep said:


> Here are my suggestions! Currently available - US website.


Thank you so much, i really like these.   My store did not have anything like this - they are very low on Twillys.


----------



## Mininana

kathydep said:


> My turn to ask for help! Is it just me or has anyone noticed this with their twillies? I just got this from the Boutique and I usually roll them in just one box so I saw that one is noticeably longer than the other. Should I try to exchange? Or is it not a big deal? My other twillies are varied in length but not by this much.



I have never checked this. I will do so tonight but as far as I know the one set I'm not using has the same exact length


----------



## Melbee

kathydep said:


> My turn to ask for help! Is it just me or has anyone noticed this with their twillies? I just got this from the Boutique and I usually roll them in just one box so I saw that one is noticeably longer than the other. Should I try to exchange? Or is it not a big deal? My other twillies are varied in length but not by this much.


Whenever I finally decide on a pair I will check them and let you know.


----------



## Icyss

Les zebres twilly on Ms. Sakura Bolide


----------



## Melbee

Icyss said:


> Les zebres twilly on Ms. Sakura Bolide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590348


So many beautiful pinks. This is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Gina123

my SA picked out the most adorable and prettiest twillies for my bag! [emoji7][emoji173][emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Icyss said:


> Les zebres twilly on Ms. Sakura Bolide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590348



Love les zebras! [emoji7]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Icyss said:


> Les zebres twilly on Ms. Sakura Bolide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590348


Makes me long for the summer days.  I love all shades of pink.


----------



## weibandy

Gina123 said:


> my SA picked out the most adorable and prettiest twillies for my bag! [emoji7][emoji173][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3590416


Really great!


----------



## Icyss

Melbee said:


> So many beautiful pinks. This is absolutely stunning!!



Thank you! 



Gina123 said:


> Love les zebras! [emoji7]



Me too! I have 3 different colors of les zebres twillies. They're so cute!



chkpfbeliever said:


> Makes me long for the summer days.  I love all shades of pink.


 
Same here! I am so ready for summer to come. Thank you[emoji253]


----------



## Serva1

Gina123 said:


> my SA picked out the most adorable and prettiest twillies for my bag! [emoji7][emoji173][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3590416



Les Leopards is my favourite. These ones are so cute [emoji173]


----------



## Melbee

So these were the only twillies my sa had in pairs for my gold/geranium birkin. I'm not feeling any of these. Am I missing something?  Any advice would be great. Yes, I did buy the cdc though...darn slippery slope I'm on!


----------



## Melbee

Gina123 said:


> my SA picked out the most adorable and prettiest twillies for my bag! [emoji7][emoji173][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3590416


These are perfect!!


----------



## Mininana

Melbee said:


> So these were the only twillies my sa had in pairs for my gold/geranium birkin. I'm not feeling any of these. Am I missing something?  Any advice would be great. Yes, I did buy the cdc though...darn slippery slope I'm on!



Did you try twisting them around the handle to see what they would look like? The orange ones are the more neutral match but I honestly can't keep my eyes off the blue and red one. 

My GP has matching handles/twillies but my b and k have contrasting twillies and I love the look


----------



## Love_Couture

Really love all the twilly handles.  Here is my contribution today. I used a new twilly to the front handle. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]️


----------



## Melbee

Mininana said:


> Did you try twisting them around the handle to see what they would look like? The orange ones are the more neutral match but I honestly can't keep my eyes off the blue and red one.
> 
> My GP has matching handles/twillies but my b and k have contrasting twillies and I love the look


Thanks for your help. Unfortunately, my sa is 6 hours away so trying them on isn't really an option until my next trip.


----------



## Melbee

Love_Couture said:


> Really love all the twilly handles.  Here is my contribution today. I used a new twilly to the front handle. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3592072


You pink B is beyond amazing!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

Melbee said:


> You pink B is beyond amazing!!!



Thank you very much. [emoji177]


----------



## Mininana

Melbee said:


> Thanks for your help. Unfortunately, my sa is 6 hours away so trying them on isn't really an option until my next trip.



That's ok don't rush it! I rushed and got a set for my gold birkin (twinsies!!) 
And now I found one I like more so have two sets 

I love my firt set but hated how they would get dirty too quick because it had too much white 


This is my second set 







And this was my first set (can't find my own pics so using stock pics)


----------



## pookybear

Melbee said:


> Thanks for your help. Unfortunately, my sa is 6 hours away so trying them on isn't really an option until my next trip.



I had a difficult time deciding what to put on my Goldie too, I wanted twillies to protect the handles. Here's what I finally decided on:






It's a nice pop of color but still blends in with the gold color, and isn't too distracting or loud.


----------



## Melbee

Mininana said:


> That's ok don't rush it! I rushed and got a set for my gold birkin (twinsies!!)
> And now I found one I like more so have two sets
> 
> I love my firt set but hated how they would get dirty too quick because it had too much white
> 
> 
> This is my second set
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was my first set (can't find my own pics so using stock pics)
> 
> View attachment 3592585


I absolutely love your second pair. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Melbee

pookybear said:


> I had a difficult time deciding what to put on my Goldie too, I wanted twillies to protect the handles. Here's what I finally decided on:
> 
> View attachment 3592590
> 
> View attachment 3592592
> 
> 
> It's a nice pop of color but still blends in with the gold color, and isn't too distracting or loud.


Those look gorgeous on your b. Thank you for sharing with me!


----------



## Mininana

Melbee said:


> I absolutely love your second pair. Thank you for sharing!



You are welcome! The good thing about Goldie is that most of them match. 

The twirly I have on my k and the ones I have on my gp match too. Most of my clothing is blue and I find that anything red or pink goes for me. Or a nice cobalt blue too! 


I hope you find your match soon


----------



## Keren16

kathydep said:


> My turn to ask for help! Is it just me or has anyone noticed this with their twillies? I just got this from the Boutique and I usually roll them in just one box so I saw that one is noticeably longer than the other. Should I try to exchange? Or is it not a big deal? My other twillies are varied in length but not by this much.



Depends how you feel.  I only have a few in sets and they are the same length.  It's from the boutique so you know it's authentic


----------



## BaileyGao

ms piggy said:


> Here's mine. I think I'd much prefer to match or blend in so as to not distract the entire look of the bag too much. Just enough to complement.



What a beautiful color!


----------



## kathydep

Keren16 said:


> Depends how you feel.  I only have a few in sets and they are the same length.  It's from the boutique so you know it's authentic



I had my SA look for another one and whichever match in length the best, I will keep and return the other. Lol! Thanks!


----------



## Keren16

kathydep said:


> I had my SA look for another one and whichever match in length the best, I will keep and return the other. Lol! Thanks!



Good plan!


----------



## Melbee

kathydep said:


> I had my SA look for another one and whichever match in length the best, I will keep and return the other. Lol! Thanks!


Perfect idea!


----------



## heifer

My new B all dressed up for the day


----------



## Melbee

heifer said:


> My new B all dressed up for the day
> View attachment 3593248


Beautiful!


----------



## heifer

Melbee said:


> Beautiful!



thank you darling!


----------



## Kkho

Crocus kelly with her new twilly today. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## michies

would like to ask if anybody tried their twillys on their neverfull epi handles?... am having some problems with my handles And I thought a twilly will help


----------



## Melbee

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3593375
> 
> Crocus kelly with her new twilly today. Thanks for letting me share.


So gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Cygne18

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3593375
> 
> Crocus kelly with her new twilly today. Thanks for letting me share.



She's beautiful! I'm in love. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Genie27

@StyleEyes, here is my bleu paon J and the gavroche that I like. And the twilly that I have but don't love with the bag...help me, please? I need a twilly that goes with the bag better than the green mors.


----------



## nana9026

dressed up my new B30[emoji178]Ambivalent leaving the handles bare or with Twillys though as noir is the only colour I might feel safe with my hands on.


----------



## rania1981

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3596807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dressed up my new B30[emoji178]Ambivalent leaving the handles bare or with Twillys though as noir is the only colour I might feel safe with my hands on.


Me too, I love the look of my black b 30 without twillys, but put them on every now and then to liven up the bag...congrats on ur beautiful b and lovely twillies


----------



## Cygne18

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3596807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dressed up my new B30[emoji178]Ambivalent leaving the handles bare or with Twillys though as noir is the only colour I might feel safe with my hands on.



Too too cute, @nana9026! Looks wonderful with the color. Black is such a great canvas to work with.


----------



## chanelprincess

My contribution. Gold B30. Not sure what the twilly is called.


----------



## Amka

chanelprincess said:


> My contribution. Gold B30. Not sure what the twilly is called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597803


Sooooo lovely!
It looks similar to the twilly @carlinha posted on post #2004, "Legende Kuna Peuple du Panama", but in a different color way.


----------



## Melbee

chanelprincess said:


> My contribution. Gold B30. Not sure what the twilly is called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597803


Your gold b looks stunning!


----------



## chanelprincess

Thanks for that info Amka. I wondered if it was too bright for my B?


----------



## Amka

chanelprincess said:


> Thanks for that info Amka. I wondered if it was too bright for my B?


It depends on if you like to have a little bit pop of color for your b. I think it looks really nice!
The rodeo charm goes very well with that twilly. It is so much fun and full of character!


----------



## nana9026

rania1981 said:


> Me too, I love the look of my black b 30 without twillys, but put them on every now and then to liven up the bag...congrats on ur beautiful b and lovely twillies



Thanks! I'll try carrying the b with bare handles next week when I need to attend conferences.... black b with no Twillys seems more understated，I suppose [emoji13]


----------



## Mininana

Seriously loving this new set of twillies


----------



## Melbee

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3600295
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously loving this new set of twillies


They are so gorgeous!


----------



## Mininana

Thanks!! you know they would math your bag perfectly right? 


Melbee said:


> They are so gorgeous!


----------



## Melbee

I know!  I've been hoping to find them. Please let me know if you know of them being in stock anywhere.


----------



## Mininana

Will do! Took more pics for you. That little "gold" line is what brings it all together imo


I don't live in USA and while checking for you I just realized I totally overpaid for mine  I paid $500 for both at my local boutique 


USA has the same one but in blue  maybe in store! Call your sa to see if she can locate them for you?


----------



## Melbee

Mininana said:


> Will do! Took more pics for you. That little "gold" line is what brings it all together imo
> 
> 
> I don't live in USA and while checking for you I just realized I totally overpaid for mine  I paid $500 for both at my local boutique
> 
> 
> USA has the same one but in blue  maybe in store! Call your sa to see if she can locate them for you?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600546


I still can't believe how perfect they are on your gorgeous gold b!  My sa just has the blue ones. He's been keeping an eye out for the red one for me. Thanks for sharing your lovely pics!


----------



## Love_Couture

New twilly for my bleu nuit.  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday. [emoji170]


----------



## Melbee

Love_Couture said:


> New twilly for my bleu nuit.  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3601347


Gorgeous!  Can I ask what size is your Kelly? Thanks!


----------



## Love_Couture

Melbee said:


> Gorgeous!  Can I ask what size is your Kelly? Thanks!



Thanks. It's my one and only K32. [emoji170]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Craie just kind of goes with everything [emoji38]


----------



## CClovesbags

New twilly for my new BBK32


----------



## Hermezzy

Natalie j said:


> Craie just kind of goes with everything [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601597


I think Craie is one of the most special H colors.  There's nothing quite like it.  It has a gentle luminosity and such an effortless beauty.  The one craie bag I had I sold and I regret it.


----------



## Oryx816

Natalie j said:


> Craie just kind of goes with everything [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601597



This is a fantastic and enabling collage!  I saw this and texted my SA that I need a craie Kelly ASAP.  She wrote back that since I love to wear white pants (I have more white pants than all others combined), she was surprised I hadn't gotten one sooner!  [emoji23]

Thank you for sharing this gorgeous and helpful photo![emoji7]


----------



## renet

Oryx816 said:


> This is a fantastic and enabling collage!  I saw this and texted my SA that I need a craie Kelly ASAP.  She wrote back that since I love to wear white pants (I have more white pants than all others combined), she was surprised I hadn't gotten one sooner!  [emoji23]
> 
> Thank you for sharing this gorgeous and helpful photo![emoji7]



Oh Oryx, you should then get one asap!  Craie is a really beautiful but I do not have a white tone pants.


----------



## Oryx816

renet said:


> Oh Oryx, you should then get one asap!  Craie is a really beautiful but I do not have a white tone pants.



I live in white pants!  White makes everything worn with it look so crisp.  I don't know why I haven't gotten a craie bag sooner--somehow it never occurred to me until just now.  If I can manage to keep my white pants clean nearly every day, then surely I can keep a white handbag clean, right? [emoji23]


----------



## renet

Oryx816 said:


> I live in white pants!  White makes everything worn with it look so crisp.  I don't know why I haven't gotten a craie bag sooner--somehow it never occurred to me until just now.  If I can manage to keep my white pants clean nearly every day, then surely I can keep a white handbag clean, right? [emoji23]



Of course! [emoji106] Hope you get craie Kelly real soon! [emoji7][emoji6]


----------



## Icyss

Natalie j said:


> Craie just kind of goes with everything [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601597



This pic makes me drool with envy! Your Craie K is gorgeous! I totally regretted passing on a Craie K28 togo in ghw![emoji51]


----------



## Sappho

Everyone is so crafty with their twillies! In this pic, I was trying to showcase the kitty on the SD twilly!!


----------



## goodbrand

Twilly "Les Leopards" Gris Acier and B Blue Ocean Togo 30.


----------



## shyla14

Sappho said:


> Everyone is so crafty with their twillies! In this pic, I was trying to showcase the kitty on the SD twilly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603345



I love this twilly, it's like having 2 different ones.[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Natalie j said:


> Craie just kind of goes with everything [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601597


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE


----------



## Israeli_Flava

goodbrand said:


> Twilly "Les Leopards" Gris Acier and B Blue Ocean Togo 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603495
> View attachment 3603496


Awesome skills! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Sapphire26

Natalie j said:


> Craie just kind of goes with everything [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601597


Yes indeed.. it really does!


----------



## Cygne18

goodbrand said:


> Twilly "Les Leopards" Gris Acier and B Blue Ocean Togo 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603495
> View attachment 3603496



Love these photos. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hermezzy said:


> I think Craie is one of the most special H colors.  There's nothing quite like it.  It has a gentle luminosity and such an effortless beauty.  The one craie bag I had I sold and I regret it.



Thanks Hermezzy! I have a Craie C24 and said I would not repeat colours but this was too tempting. I actually just got the K 2 weeks ago so not too late to get one [emoji6]



Oryx816 said:


> This is a fantastic and enabling collage!  I saw this and texted my SA that I need a craie Kelly ASAP.  She wrote back that since I love to wear white pants (I have more white pants than all others combined), she was surprised I hadn't gotten one sooner!  [emoji23]
> 
> Thank you for sharing this gorgeous and helpful photo![emoji7]



So happy to enable you Oryx! I spent a few happy hours playing dress up with her the first day I took her home [emoji23]. I hope you get yours soon! I think Craie is prettier with GHW, just my 2 cents [emoji6]



Icyss said:


> This pic makes me drool with envy! Your Craie K is gorgeous! I totally regretted passing on a Craie K28 togo in ghw![emoji51]



Thanks dear! I haven't seen Craie in Togo IRL, I'm sure it's very pretty but you probably made the right choice. My SA said no one really asks for Craie as it's a high maintenance colour [emoji848][emoji16]



Israeli_Flava said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE



Thanks babe, it literally goes with everything. So happy she's mine [emoji322][emoji322][emoji8][emoji8]



Sapphire26 said:


> Yes indeed.. it really does!



Thanks dear! [emoji16]


----------



## LouisV76

not exactly on the handles but I love it[emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## Txoceangirl

Was running late for an event. Asked DH to change my twillies. Told him to look it up on You Tube. 20 mns later... He is now thinking up new Twilly techniques.   DH is going down the orange slippery slop with me!


----------



## suziez

Txoceangirl said:


> Was running late for an event. Asked DH to change my twillies. Told him to look it up on You Tube. 20 mns later... He is now thinking up new Twilly techniques.   DH is going down the orange slippery slop with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606130


This is such a great twilly for this color bag.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Txoceangirl said:


> Was running late for an event. Asked DH to change my twillies. Told him to look it up on You Tube. 20 mns later... He is now thinking up new Twilly techniques.   DH is going down the orange slippery slop with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606130



Besides the perfect match [emoji7] DH did an amazing job!!! Way to go! [emoji1360]


----------



## Txoceangirl

suziez said:


> This is such a great twilly for this color bag.



Thank you! Gris mouette is a great neutral and pink is just stunning with it. 



BBC said:


> Besides the perfect match [emoji7] DH did an amazing job!!! Way to go! [emoji1360]



He's a keeper! Thanks, dear!


----------



## Melbee

Txoceangirl said:


> Was running late for an event. Asked DH to change my twillies. Told him to look it up on You Tube. 20 mns later... He is now thinking up new Twilly techniques.   DH is going down the orange slippery slop with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606130


That is so sweet!!  He did a great job!


----------



## cherylc

Txoceangirl said:


> Was running late for an event. Asked DH to change my twillies. Told him to look it up on You Tube. 20 mns later... He is now thinking up new Twilly techniques.   DH is going down the orange slippery slop with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606130



ohh is this a new twilly? i love pink and i have the same colour combo (gris mouette and PHW) in a kelly! would love this twilly for my kelly! [emoji7]


----------



## Txoceangirl

cherylc said:


> ohh is this a new twilly? i love pink and i have the same colour combo (gris mouette and PHW) in a kelly! would love this twilly for my kelly! [emoji7]


Sorry,  not new. From SS 2015   Wish that I could recall the name...maybe someone here knows. Always possible to ask your SA to find.  I also have Les Zebres in pink/violet and that looks wonderful. Good luck, you will find something fabulous.


----------



## cherylc

Txoceangirl said:


> Sorry,  not new. From SS 2015   Wish that I could recall the name...maybe someone here knows. Always possible to ask your SA to find.  I also have Les Zebres in pink/violet and that looks wonderful. Good luck, you will find something fabulous.



thanks for replying! i already have 5 twillies for my kelly. i have a twilly addiction. lol. this is my first hermes bag so i can only imagine if i get more. haha.


----------



## Hermezzy

Txoceangirl said:


> Was running late for an event. Asked DH to change my twillies. Told him to look it up on You Tube. 20 mns later... He is now thinking up new Twilly techniques.   DH is going down the orange slippery slop with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606130



This is gorgeous....he did a splendid job!  I need to add "twilly expert" to the husband application form! lol


----------



## csetcos

Txoceangirl said:


> Was running late for an event. Asked DH to change my twillies. Told him to look it up on You Tube. 20 mns later... He is now thinking up new Twilly techniques.   DH is going down the orange slippery slop with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606130



Your DH is the best!!! And a quick study too!!! And let's not forget he did 2 in 20 min!!!! I take WAY longer!! [emoji178]


----------



## Tall1Grl

Hi Ladies n Gents! I'd like your opinions please on which twilly to choose to put on my bag?  I only have one of each and these are extent of what I have for twilly's now.
(Funny that they "match" my horsey's...channeling EL4B please...lol!)
Thank you for letting me share!! And your opinions!!!


----------



## smallfry

Tall1Grl said:


> Hi Ladies n Gents! I'd like your opinions please on which twilly to choose to put on my bag?  I only have one of each and these are extent of what I have for twilly's now.
> (Funny that they "match" my horsey's...channeling EL4B please...lol!)
> Thank you for letting me share!! And your opinions!!!
> View attachment 3607394



Gorgeous bag!  I like the Jardin Anglais the best, but also really like the Fleurs et Papillons.


----------



## Tall1Grl

smallfry said:


> Gorgeous bag!  I like the Jardin Anglais the best, but also really like the Fleurs et Papillons.


Thank you @smallfry !!! I think I'm leaning towards the Fleurs too if only 'cause a) it's one of my favorite colourways(Gris perle/brun/or) and b) I like the idea of old and new and c) I've got 2 other votes for that too


----------



## juzluvpink

Took my babies out to air and have a mini make over...


Cat-walking... one arm bandits. *rofl*


----------



## Tall1Grl

juzluvpink said:


> Took my babies out to air and have a mini make over...
> View attachment 3608419
> 
> *Cat-walking... one arm bandits. **rofl*


Oh, So thats what its called! Joining the club! Fist bump! Love your bags!!


----------



## classie

Txoceangirl said:


> Was running late for an event. Asked DH to change my twillies. Told him to look it up on You Tube. 20 mns later... He is now thinking up new Twilly techniques.   DH is going down the orange slippery slop with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606130



Love the twilly on your B [emoji178]


----------



## juzluvpink

Tall1Grl said:


> Oh, So thats what its called! Joining the club! Fist bump! Love your bags!!



I'm not sure if that's the right term. I just called them one arm bandit since only 1 Handle is tied. Lol


----------



## Cygne18

Tall1Grl said:


> Hi Ladies n Gents! I'd like your opinions please on which twilly to choose to put on my bag?  I only have one of each and these are extent of what I have for twilly's now.
> (Funny that they "match" my horsey's...channeling EL4B please...lol!)
> Thank you for letting me share!! And your opinions!!!
> View attachment 3607394



The Fleurs looks excellent. I'm a big Jardins fan too, tho. I'm torn!


----------



## Cygne18

juzluvpink said:


> Took my babies out to air and have a mini make over...
> View attachment 3608419
> 
> Cat-walking... one arm bandits. *rofl*



Adore! Thank you for sharing. What color is your beautiful blue B? Love your K!


----------



## juzluvpink

Cygne18 said:


> Adore! Thank you for sharing. What color is your beautiful blue B? Love your K!



Hi, it's Blue de Galice. K is Tosca


----------



## Oryx816

Tall1Grl said:


> Hi Ladies n Gents! I'd like your opinions please on which twilly to choose to put on my bag?  I only have one of each and these are extent of what I have for twilly's now.
> (Funny that they "match" my horsey's...channeling EL4B please...lol!)
> Thank you for letting me share!! And your opinions!!!
> View attachment 3607394



They are all beautiful combinations but I like the blue celeste best.  [emoji170]

I am biased though, we are twins on blue celeste and jaune d'or.


----------



## Oryx816

Natalie j said:


> Thanks Hermezzy! I have a Craie C24 and said I would not repeat colours but this was too tempting. I actually just got the K 2 weeks ago so not too late to get one [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to enable you Oryx! I spent a few happy hours playing dress up with her the first day I took her home [emoji23]. I hope you get yours soon! I think Craie is prettier with GHW, just my 2 cents [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear! I haven't seen Craie in Togo IRL, I'm sure it's very pretty but you probably made the right choice. My SA said no one really asks for Craie as it's a high maintenance colour [emoji848][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the advice.  I agree ghw kicks the elegance up a notch!  I hope you are right that no one asks for Craie much, so hopefully it will be easier to obtain!


----------



## Oryx816

I do not claim to have performed this artistry.  I stopped by an H store yesterday and an SA was playing with my SD twilly and made this pretty little ornament.


----------



## Oryx816

Here is my own handiwork...[emoji3]

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## renet

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3608502
> 
> 
> I do not claim to have performed this artistry.  I stopped by an H store yesterday and an SA was playing with my SD twilly and made this pretty little ornament.



This is so pretty, Oryx! [emoji7]


----------



## Senbei

Oryx816 said:


> Here is my own handiwork...[emoji3]
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608510


Oh I love the color and the stilly combo!


----------



## Oryx816

renet said:


> This is so pretty, Oryx! [emoji7]



Thank you!  The sad part is, when I take it off, I seriously doubt I can reproduce it.  I need to take a course!  [emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

Senbei said:


> Oh I love the color and the stilly combo!



Thank you senbei!  Oddly, I got the twilly because I loved it with no specific bag in mind.  When I was offered the blue hydra, I knew it was meant to go with this twilly!


----------



## renet

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you!  The sad part is, when I take it off, I seriously doubt I can reproduce it.  I need to take a course!  [emoji23]



Me too! I am poor in tying twillies on my bag handles! [emoji28]

I love your Blue Hydra Kelly! The color is bright and gorgeous!


----------



## PriShuang

Here's my blue hydra lindy with her orange handles. I usually don't put twilly on lindy handles, but I really love the contrast colors together.


----------



## Tall1Grl

juzluvpink said:


> I'm not sure if that's the right term. I just called them one arm bandit since only 1 Handle is tied. Lol


 Sounds good to me! I only have one of each twilly too to tie on! 


Cygne18 said:


> The Fleurs looks excellent. I'm a big Jardins fan too, tho. I'm torn!


I know ..decisions, decisions...



Oryx816 said:


> They are all beautiful combinations but I like the blue celeste best.  [emoji170]
> 
> I am biased though, we are twins on blue celeste and jaune d'or.


Lol! Thank you @Oryx816! Happy to be twins!


----------



## Tall1Grl

PriShuang said:


> Here's my blue hydra lindy with her orange handles. I usually don't put twilly on lindy handles, but I really love the contrast colors together.


Too cute!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Oryx816 said:


> Here is my own handiwork...[emoji3]
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608510


Very pretty!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PriShuang said:


> Here's my blue hydra lindy with her orange handles. I usually don't put twilly on lindy handles, but I really love the contrast colors together.


So striking I love it!


----------



## PriShuang

Tall1Grl said:


> Too cute!



Thank you dear[emoji173]️


----------



## PriShuang

Israeli_Flava said:


> So striking I love it!



Thank you


----------



## Cygne18

juzluvpink said:


> Hi, it's Blue de Galice. K is Tosca



Thank you, @juzluvpink! Gorgeous.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I'm totally obsessed with Savana Dance this season. Have bought 4CWs so far but I plan to collect all of them. And they can be wrapped in both sides, it's like 2 for 1 lol.. here's one on my BE B30.


----------



## Cygne18

Natalie j said:


> I'm totally obsessed with Savana Dance this season. Have bought 4CWs so far but I plan to collect all of them. And they can be wrapped in both sides, it's like 2 for 1 lol.. here's one on my BE B30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609411



Perfect match. I love your charms too.


----------



## rk4265

My love:


----------



## Logos

FleurDeLis said:


> Idea stealer . . . just joking before you invest . . . . wait a couple of weeks and see how that twilly turns out on my vert anis ostrich
> 
> I would like instructions on how to tie them on!!!!!!!!!!!





ms piggy said:


> Here's mine. I think I'd much prefer to match or blend in so as to not distract the entire look of the bag too much. Just enough to complement.


How did you tie it on?


----------



## Logos

rk4265 said:


> My love:


Gorgeous color combos!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> I'm totally obsessed with Savana Dance this season. Have bought 4CWs so far but I plan to collect all of them. And they can be wrapped in both sides, it's like 2 for 1 lol.. here's one on my BE B30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609411



Ah love love LOVE!!! I have also bought several cws of Savana Dance. I love this pic, most especially as I am expecting the twin of this bag this fall! Glad my Twillies match!




Earlier this week:


----------



## Sparkledolll

BBC said:


> Ah love love LOVE!!! I have also bought several cws of Savana Dance. I love this pic, most especially as I am expecting the twin of this bag this fall! Glad my Twillies match!
> 
> View attachment 3609653
> 
> 
> Earlier this week:
> 
> View attachment 3609654



Thank you my dear! We are twins on the Black B and rodeo also. [emoji6]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> Thank you my dear! We are twins on the Black B and rodeo also. [emoji6]



Thank you! Reading my post I think I was confusing - I love YOUR pic and am expecting BE/GHW this fall. [emoji177][emoji170][emoji177]


----------



## luzdetaiwan

This is my very first try to tie twilles on my lindy.






Twillies made the bag more feminine. Love them so much.


----------



## Hermezzy

PriShuang said:


> Here's my blue hydra lindy with her orange handles. I usually don't put twilly on lindy handles, but I really love the contrast colors together.


Absolutely stunning- totally transforms the lindy ...makes an already beautiful bag off-the-charts!


----------



## Hermezzy

luzdetaiwan said:


> This is my very first try to tie twilles on my lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twillies made the bag more feminine. Love them so much.


Gorgeous....you are a natural!  Stunning work...


----------



## Hermezzy

Natalie j said:


> I'm totally obsessed with Savana Dance this season. Have bought 4CWs so far but I plan to collect all of them. And they can be wrapped in both sides, it's like 2 for 1 lol.. here's one on my BE B30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609411


A masterpiece.  True art....


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous....you are a natural!  Stunning work...


Thank you.


----------



## Melbee

Still searching for the perfect pair of twillies but these are what I am using for now.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Melbee said:


> Still searching for the perfect pair of twillies but these are what I am using for now.



Hi, what size is your B? She's beautiful! It's with contrast lining right? [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Melbee

Thank you! It's a 35 with geranium lining.


----------



## PriShuang

Hermezzy said:


> Absolutely stunning- totally transforms the lindy ...makes an already beautiful bag off-the-charts!



Thank you so much for your kind comment[emoji5]


----------



## nana9026

rania1981 said:


> Me too, I love the look of my black b 30 without twillys, but put them on every now and then to liven up the bag...congrats on ur beautiful b and lovely twillies





	

		
			
		

		
	
new sleek look on my way for a conference, seems more understated without the Twillys[emoji51]love my noir B30 with or without Twillys! [emoji178]


----------



## Moirai

B30 playing dress up 



No matter how beautiful they were, she could not forget her first love


----------



## cdinh87

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3600295
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously loving this new set of twillies


I tried one several twillys and this one sang to me, now I see what it looks like on both handles I'm convinced!.   I love this one but my bf likes the orange


----------



## Melbee

Moirai said:


> B30 playing dress up
> View attachment 3612194
> 
> 
> No matter how beautiful they were, she could not forget her first love
> View attachment 3612195


Such a stunning bag with gorgeous twillies.


----------



## Melbee

cdinh87 said:


> I tried one several twillys and this one sang to me, now I see what it looks like on both handles I'm convinced!.   I love this one but my bf likes the orange
> 
> View attachment 3612251
> 
> View attachment 3612252
> 
> View attachment 3612253


Do you mind sharing where you found the red twillies please?  I've been looking all over for them. Thanks!


----------



## cdinh87

Melbee said:


> Do you mind sharing where you found the red twillies please?  I've been looking all over for them. Thanks!


I found them at the King of Prussia location.


----------



## rania1981

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3612007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new sleek look on my way for a conference, seems more understated without the Twillys[emoji51]love my noir B30 with or without Twillys! [emoji178]


Twins on the horseshoe paddock charm as well Nana! By the way have you seen the black savana dance twilly, need them for my black b!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cdinh87 said:


> I tried one several twillys and this one sang to me, now I see what it looks like on both handles I'm convinced!.   I love this one but my bf likes the orange
> 
> View attachment 3612251
> 
> View attachment 3612252
> 
> View attachment 3612253


I  the red one most too dear!!!


----------



## Moirai

Melbee said:


> Such a stunning bag with gorgeous twillies.


Thank you! Your B is extra special with the beautiful lining.


----------



## San2222

Melbee said:


> Still searching for the perfect pair of twillies but these are what I am using for now.


Oh ur gold is the one with geranium inside? Would love to see how well the inside color match with gold. Can u post a pic?


----------



## cdinh87

Israeli_Flava said:


> I  the red one most too dear!!!


I decided to go with the one I love, I'll be carrying the bag not my BF. LOL


----------



## Hermezzy

Moirai said:


> B30 playing dress up
> View attachment 3612194
> 
> 
> No matter how beautiful they were, she could not forget her first love
> View attachment 3612195


Absolutely wonderful...a vision of perfection


----------



## nana9026

rania1981 said:


> Twins on the horseshoe paddock charm as well Nana! By the way have you seen the black savana dance twilly, need them for my black b!



I haven't seen it, not in black.... please do remember to post a pic if you could locate it! BTW, I love the horseshoe paddock, a bit of luck is never too much right? [emoji178]


----------



## Moirai

Hermezzy said:


> Absolutely wonderful...a vision of perfection


Thank you, Hermezzy. Have a great day!


----------



## Notorious Pink

rania1981 said:


> Twins on the horseshoe paddock charm as well Nana! By the way have you seen the black savana dance twilly, need them for my black b!





nana9026 said:


> I haven't seen it, not in black.... please do remember to post a pic if you could locate it! BTW, I love the horseshoe paddock, a bit of luck is never too much right? [emoji178]



It's a great Twilly you must track it down. They may still have it on the US site, I found a pair at Madison:


----------



## Melbee

San2222 said:


> Oh ur gold is the one with geranium inside? Would love to see how well the inside color match with gold. Can u post a pic?


Here's a pic with that shows a tiny bit of the lining peaking out. I will try and get you a better pic today.


----------



## Melbee

BBC said:


> It's a great Twilly you must track it down. They may still have it on the US site, I found a pair at Madison:
> 
> View attachment 3613156


Those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Melbee said:


> Those are gorgeous!!!



And your bag is stunning!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 

I am very picky with the way Twillies tie on the bag esp with color shades and consistency throughout the wrap. IMO SD is one of the best designs for handles (I now have 3 pair), and this cw is amazing and very versatile. I will take/post a pic next time I use them.


----------



## Melbee

BBC said:


> And your bag is stunning!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I am very picky with the way Twillies tie on the bag esp with color shades and consistency throughout the wrap. IMO SD is one of the best designs for handles (I now have 3 pair), and this cw is amazing and very versatile. I will take/post a pic next time I use them.


Thank you!  I'm looking forward to seeing your pic!!


----------



## Icyss

Txoceangirl said:


> Was running late for an event. Asked DH to change my twillies. Told him to look it up on You Tube. 20 mns later... He is now thinking up new Twilly techniques.   DH is going down the orange slippery slop with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606130



Wow! Beautiful!![emoji7]


----------



## Icyss

Got 4 new twillies for my bags. 2 under the waves & 2 les zebres twillies.


----------



## rania1981

BBC said:


> It's a great Twilly you must track it down. They may still have it on the US site, I found a pair at Madison:
> 
> View attachment 3613156


Thanks for sharing BBC. My store has these on order, hope they come in soon. please do share when you have them on the bag!


----------



## rania1981

nana9026 said:


> I haven't seen it, not in black.... please do remember to post a pic if you could locate it! BTW, I love the horseshoe paddock, a bit of luck is never too much right? [emoji178]


Will post a pic as soon as I have these, and in the paddocks horsehoe is my favorite charm...this one is permanently on my sakura B...posting old pic of sakura since I have twillys and charm on it...fits right into this thread!


----------



## Melbee

rania1981 said:


> Will post a pic as soon as I have these, and in the paddocks horsehoe is my favorite charm...this one is permanently on my sakura B...posting old pic of sakura since I have twillys and charm on it...fits right into this thread!


Beautiful!  Absolutely love your pink B!


----------



## Melbee

Icyss said:


> Got 4 new twillies for my bags. 2 under the waves & 2 les zebres twillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613375


Wow!  You hit the twilly jackpot!!


----------



## San2222

Melbee said:


> Here's a pic with that shows a tiny bit of the lining peaking out. I will try and get you a better pic today.


Love it!!! Tks so much!


----------



## Notorious Pink

rania1981 said:


> Will post a pic as soon as I have these, and in the paddocks horsehoe is my favorite charm...this one is permanently on my sakura B...posting old pic of sakura since I have twillys and charm on it...fits right into this thread!



Loooooove!!!


----------



## Mininana

cdinh87 said:


> I tried one several twillys and this one sang to me, now I see what it looks like on both handles I'm convinced!.   I love this one but my bf likes the orange
> 
> View attachment 3612251
> 
> View attachment 3612252
> 
> View attachment 3612253



I LOVE orange too that will be my next set if I ever have a third set lol! And I seriously love the red one I have. It has that gold stripe right there making it all "blend" and my favorite color... pink!


----------



## Mininana

cdinh87 said:


> I tried one several twillys and this one sang to me, now I see what it looks like on both handles I'm convinced!.   I love this one but my bf likes the orange
> 
> View attachment 3612251
> 
> View attachment 3612252
> 
> View attachment 3612253



This is a pic I took just yesterday[emoji7]


----------



## cdinh87

Mininana said:


> This is a pic I took just yesterday[emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613852


Beautiful! Pink is also my favorite color and there's something about red and brown color combo, it look so classy together. I can't wait to pick up my set!


----------



## Hermezzy

rania1981 said:


> Will post a pic as soon as I have these, and in the paddocks horsehoe is my favorite charm...this one is permanently on my sakura B...posting old pic of sakura since I have twillys and charm on it...fits right into this thread!


Beautiful...I see we both like the combination of that paddock charm and a B...with both in matching colors!


----------



## kathydep

nana9026 said:


> I haven't seen it, not in black.... please do remember to post a pic if you could locate it! BTW, I love the horseshoe paddock, a bit of luck is never too much right? [emoji178]



US website has it in stock.


----------



## Icyss

Melbee said:


> Wow!  You hit the twilly jackpot!!



Thank you![emoji253]


----------



## rania1981

Hermezzy said:


> Beautiful...I see we both like the combination of that paddock charm and a B...with both in matching colors!


Absolutely....with charms i tend to use similar colors as the bag instead of a pop color...it just makes it more wearable for me


----------



## Notorious Pink

rania1981 said:


> Thanks for sharing BBC. My store has these on order, hope they come in soon. please do share when you have them on the bag!



Pics:




And I found this from the other day when I reversed the Twilly on the handles:


----------



## pinkiestarlet

I love how my SA tied the twilly into a bow on my vintage Plume [emoji7] I need to learn how to do it but I suck at it [emoji28]


----------



## shyla14

I love this current seasons twillys. 

This particular one is Balade en Berline. 

It's like having 2 different twillys and gives my Bs different looks.[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Melbee

Mininana said:


> This is a pic I took just yesterday[emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613852


These look gorgeous on your gold B!


----------



## nana9026

BBC said:


> It's a great Twilly you must track it down. They may still have it on the US site, I found a pair at Madison:
> 
> View attachment 3613156



Wow! Really pretty! Remember posting a pic when you have twined them on your bag! Really excited to see the effect !


----------



## Notorious Pink

nana9026 said:


> Wow! Really pretty! Remember posting a pic when you have twined them on your bag! Really excited to see the effect !



Sorry I forgot!


----------



## renet

BBC said:


> Sorry I forgot!
> 
> View attachment 3615899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615900



Gorgeous! I meant everything there in the picture! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hermezzy

shyla14 said:


> I love this current seasons twillys.
> 
> This particular one is Balade en Berline.
> 
> It's like having 2 different twillys and gives my Bs different looks.[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615758
> View attachment 3615760
> View attachment 3615762


Oh. my. G....that B is a masterpiece.  Is that craie swift?  I'm fainting...


----------



## mewcraze

Icyss said:


> Got 4 new twillies for my bags. 2 under the waves & 2 les zebres twillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613375


Can you plsss post pic of purple underwave on handle when there is chance? TIA!!!!!


----------



## shyla14

Hermezzy said:


> Oh. my. G....that B is a masterpiece.  Is that craie swift?  I'm fainting...



Hi . It is Gris Perle Swift. I am beyond enamored with this one[emoji7]


----------



## rania1981

BBC said:


> Pics:
> 
> View attachment 3614883
> 
> 
> And I found this from the other day when I reversed the Twilly on the handles:
> 
> View attachment 3614884


Thank you! These twillies are wow as are the rodeos! Need to get me a b 25 next


----------



## Icyss

Under the waves twilly


----------



## Sparkledolll

Festival de Amazones on K28 chamonix.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Icyss said:


> Under the waves twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617288



Love this Kelly with the rodeo! So cute!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Natalie j said:


> Festival de Amazones on K28 chamonix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618105



So elegant!!![emoji7]


----------



## shyla14

I like the contrast of the orange twilly and the bleu nuit b
	

		
			
		

		
	




Look at the veins on that B[emoji7]


----------



## mygoodies

shyla14 said:


> I like the contrast of the orange twilly and the bleu nuit b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618278
> 
> 
> Look at the veins on that B[emoji7]



Twinsie on Ms Nuit  
I think BN is the perfect rich true Navy color H has ever made! Loooove those veins. Wish mine has some veins too!! Enjoy the stunning baby!!


----------



## shyla14

Another shot of Ms Bleu Nuit with another contrasting twilly


----------



## Israeli_Flava

An unexpected tropical explosion

Brazil twillies with Rose Jaipur b30 SO


----------



## Marisa1

shyla14 said:


> Another shot of Ms Bleu Nuit with another contrasting twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620195



love this combo!!


----------



## Cygne18

Israeli_Flava said:


> An unexpected tropical explosion
> 
> Brazil twillies with Rose Jaipur b30 SO



The best eye candy ever! Thank you for posting such a fabulous combo, @Israeli_Flava!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Testing out this new-to-me pair:

Jardin Anglais with etoupe:




I guess it would work with Blue St Cyr too:


----------



## shyla14

Ms Gris Perle


----------



## Hermezzy

Natalie j said:


> Festival de Amazones on K28 chamonix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618105


Delicious...like looking at the most delectable caramel confection ever...


----------



## Hermezzy

shyla14 said:


> Another shot of Ms Bleu Nuit with another contrasting twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620195


Stunningly gorgeous...LOVE the veins!!! The color is dreamy-


----------



## Hermezzy

Israeli_Flava said:


> An unexpected tropical explosion
> 
> Brazil twillies with Rose Jaipur b30 SO


Only the master of color herself could evoke the warmth and festivity of the tropics and a vacation getaway as virtuosically as you, my dear!!  Magnificent!!


----------



## Hermezzy

BBC said:


> Testing out this new-to-me pair:
> 
> Jardin Anglais with etoupe:
> 
> View attachment 3624862
> 
> 
> I guess it would work with Blue St Cyr too:
> 
> View attachment 3624861


Very beautiful...expert color choices, esp with those bags...blue st cyr is heavenly to me....


----------



## Hermezzy

shyla14 said:


> View attachment 3625267
> 
> Ms Gris Perle


This bag still is magical to me...I can't get enough of seeing it...it's almost otherwordly in its beauty...


----------



## shyla14

Hermezzy said:


> Stunningly gorgeous...LOVE the veins!!! The color is dreamy-



Thanks Hermezzy. You are always so sweet[emoji2]


----------



## Sparkledolll

B30 Noir with Savana Dance


----------



## cdinh87

Happy Twilly Tuesday!!! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## shyla14

My favorite red, RC.


----------



## Mininana

cdinh87 said:


> Happy Twilly Tuesday!!! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> View attachment 3625992
> 
> View attachment 3625993



Twinsies on combo!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

You ladies are rocking the twillies!!! I love this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermezzy said:


> Only the master of color herself could evoke the warmth and festivity of the tropics and a vacation getaway as virtuosically as you, my dear!!  Magnificent!!


U r too sweet!!! I was soooo shocked that these twillies worked... 
I didn't originally set out to put them on RJ but once I started I was like WOWOWOWOOW


----------



## Melbee

shyla14 said:


> View attachment 3626451
> 
> 
> My favorite red, RC.


This is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Nanami_S.

Anybody tried the Twilly on Birkin/Kelly JPG? If so, would you share the picture? 
My 1st Birkin (JPG) is going to arrive tomorrow. I'm so excited!! Can't wait to decorate it. [emoji177]


----------



## Hermezzy

shyla14 said:


> View attachment 3626451
> 
> 
> My favorite red, RC.


This is so arrestingly beautiful...I love your choice!


----------



## Rouge H

I wanted an under the radar twilly to match my black Kelly, searching high and low I found the most wonderful ladies that hand make twilly's in an array of patterns. I was impressed with the quality when they arrived and recommend these ladies if your looking for something special at a fraction of the cost. I don't know if I'm allowed to post their site so PM me if you would like their info.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hermezzy said:


> Very beautiful...expert color choices, esp with those bags...blue st cyr is heavenly to me....



Thank you, Hermezzy!!! [emoji254][emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> An unexpected tropical explosion
> 
> Brazil twillies with Rose Jaipur b30 SO



Aaaah, IF, this is FAAAABULOUS!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## azukitea

need some advice; does everyone always match their twillies if they are on a bag with two handles? (i.e. a pair of of same twillies on the same bag)

or anyone like me sometimes put two different twillies on the handles (similar colour scheme, off course, but can be different H patterns)  to bring in a bit of diversity and be different!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

azukitea said:


> need some advice; does everyone always match their twillies if they are on a bag with two handles? (i.e. a pair of of same twillies on the same bag)
> 
> or anyone like me sometimes put two different twillies on the handles (similar colour scheme, off course, but can be different H patterns)  to bring in a bit of diversity and be different!


I don't mix twillies but  A LOT of ladies do... I tend to wrap the twilly different in the front than I do in the back. Just like variety in that sense. But my color choices are very loud and bright so I need to balance that out with consistent design or I'd look like a clown IMO. Either way, Do you... who cares what others do as long as u happy really =)

Post some pics of your beauties too... we'd love to see!


----------



## annika08

Love my very first rodeo [emoji169][emoji173]️


----------



## Rhl2987

shyla14 said:


> I like the contrast of the orange twilly and the bleu nuit b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618278
> 
> 
> Look at the veins on that B[emoji7]


Great combo!! I should totally try this with my blue nuit!


----------



## Rhl2987

pinkiestarlet said:


> I love how my SA tied the twilly into a bow on my vintage Plume [emoji7] I need to learn how to do it but I suck at it [emoji28]
> View attachment 3615362


So so cute!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

luzdetaiwan said:


> This is my very first try to tie twilles on my lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twillies made the bag more feminine. Love them so much.


Such a great picture!


----------



## shyla14

Rhl2987 said:


> Great combo!! I should totally try this with my blue nuit!



Looking forward to what you come up with[emoji2]


----------



## LaNote

rania1981 said:


> Will post a pic as soon as I have these, and in the paddocks horsehoe is my favorite charm...this one is permanently on my sakura B...posting old pic of sakura since I have twillys and charm on it...fits right into this thread!


Just stunning combo!!!


----------



## azukitea

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3631543
> 
> Love my very first rodeo [emoji169][emoji173]️


nice horse


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Rhl2987 said:


> Such a great picture!


Thank you so much.


----------



## *MJ*

I just received the Savana Dance Twillys...and decided to pop one on my B to see how it looks [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## iaiki.com

Searching a pair of twilly for my picotin, using the existing one before I get the perfect match for her.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*MJ* said:


> I just received the Savana Dance Twillys...and decided to pop one on my B to see how it looks [emoji4][emoji173]️
> View attachment 3636515


Gorgeous! Is your b rouge casaque?


----------



## abkr

Dress up my B30


----------



## abkr

lindy26


----------



## *MJ*

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous! Is your b rouge casaque?



Thanks doll!! It's Rouge Tomate Clemence... that pic was taken with my iPhone and no filters! [emoji173]️


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

abkr said:


> Dress up my B30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637991



Beautiful color B30 - the red looks like a cross between rouge H and RC. Major congrats, love it!


----------



## abkr

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful color B30 - the red looks like a cross between rouge H and RC. Major congrats, love it!



Thanks [emoji4] the color is rouge grenat


----------



## Nanami_S.

Took me 30 minutes to finally put Twilly on my SB. Yeah!! I did it.
View attachment 3638310


----------



## abkr

Dress up my lindy 26 (rouge tomate)


----------



## chitzabelle

Sharing my newin twilly:



Love seeing all the beautiful pairings in this thread. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## mygoodies

Haven't posted here for a while  Ms Nuit ready for SPRING


----------



## luzdetaiwan

abkr said:


> View attachment 3641718
> 
> Dress up my lindy 26 (rouge tomate)


We are bag twins!!! Thanks for giving me some inspiration for decorating my bag.


----------



## abkr

luzdetaiwan said:


> We are bag twins!!! Thanks for giving me some inspiration for decorating my bag.



Show us some photo please [emoji4]


----------



## luzdetaiwan

abkr said:


> Show us some photo please [emoji4]


Actually, I posted a photo in this thread before and some in hermes in action one.


This was my most recent photos with my bag.  (this was posted in "Your Hermes in action" thread before though.)


----------



## abkr

luzdetaiwan said:


> Actually, I posted a photo in this thread before and some in hermes in action one.
> View attachment 3642582
> 
> This was my most recent photos with my bag.  (this was posted in "Your Hermes in action" thread before though.)



You know what, your twilly is the one I'm looking for but could not find online. I will check in Paris next month. [emoji173]️ 

Beautiful..


----------



## Melbee

mygoodies said:


> Haven't posted here for a while  Ms Nuit ready for SPRING
> View attachment 3642507


This looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Marisa1

mygoodies said:


> Haven't posted here for a while  Ms Nuit ready for SPRING
> View attachment 3642507



LOVE this!! We are twilly twins 
View attachment 3642727


----------



## luzdetaiwan

abkr said:


> You know what, your twilly is the one I'm looking for but could not find online. I will check in Paris next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> Beautiful..


Wow, what a coincidence.
Best luck in Paris!!


----------



## bagalogist

mygoodies said:


> Haven't posted here for a while  Ms Nuit ready for SPRING
> View attachment 3642507


Lovely Ms Nuit. Togo ?


----------



## louloulou89

I need to learn how to tie these better [emoji85]


----------



## mygoodies

Melbee said:


> This looks gorgeous!!





Marisa1 said:


> LOVE this!! We are twilly twins
> View attachment 3642727





bagalogist said:


> Lovely Ms Nuit. Togo ?



Thank you LOVELIES [emoji254][emoji254]

@bagalogist: yes she's a Togo   my type of "neutral"


----------



## mygoodies

louloulou89 said:


> I need to learn how to tie these better [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643528



She's a BEAUTY!!! Is she Jaipur dear?


----------



## San2222

finally found a twilly to match my Etain gp...my nails happen to be in same color scheme...hehe


----------



## Melbee

louloulou89 said:


> I need to learn how to tie these better [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643528


Looks fabulous and such a gorgeous color!!


----------



## cherylc

San2222 said:


> View attachment 3643927
> View attachment 3643928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally found a twilly to match my Etain gp...my nails happen to be in same color scheme...hehe



omg love this twilly!!! i need it for my gris mouette kelly!! is this new, ie in stores? do you mind sharing the name? thanks!!


----------



## louloulou89

mygoodies said:


> She's a BEAUTY!!! Is she Jaipur dear?



Thank you! She is RJ yes [emoji4][emoji173]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Tying a bow with Tapis Persans on Craie K28 [emoji16]


----------



## tatacrazy

Twilly of the day [emoji7]


----------



## luzdetaiwan

cherylc said:


> omg love this twilly!!! i need it for my gris mouette kelly!! is this new, ie in stores? do you mind sharing the name? thanks!!


I have this twilly so I could answer your question if you don't mind.
This is the twilly.


The name is "La Promenade du Matin."


I was lucky to be able to purchase a pair of them in Hermes NBS boutique in London.
This is new in this season. When I posted in "what is your last H purchase?" thread last month, I could find this twilly on hermes.com. However, I could no longer find it on the website yesterday.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Everyone's bags and twillies look so beautiful! Just received these two lovelies today just in time for Spring. Shown with flash and without. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## seccrenicche

louloulou89 said:


> I need to learn how to tie these better [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643528


Looks perfect to me! So pretty -- the colors compliment each other perfectly.


----------



## westcoastgal

luzdetaiwan said:


> I have this twilly so I could answer your question if you don't mind.
> This is the twilly.
> View attachment 3644551
> 
> The name is "La Promenade du Matin."
> View attachment 3644552
> 
> I was lucky to be able to purchase a pair of them in Hermes NBS boutique in London.
> This is new in this season. When I posted in "what is your last H purchase?" thread last month, I could find this twilly on hermes.com. However, I could no longer find it on the website yesterday.


I have this one too. It's so pretty!!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Natalie j said:


> Tying a bow with Tapis Persans on Craie K28 [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644254


I’m so in love with this combo!! So fresh for Spring.


----------



## Serva1

luzdetaiwan said:


> I have this twilly so I could answer your question if you don't mind.
> This is the twilly.
> View attachment 3644551
> 
> The name is "La Promenade du Matin."
> View attachment 3644552
> 
> I was lucky to be able to purchase a pair of them in Hermes NBS boutique in London.
> This is new in this season. When I posted in "what is your last H purchase?" thread last month, I could find this twilly on hermes.com. However, I could no longer find it on the website yesterday.



My very good friend just bought these exact twillies and they are so beautiful[emoji7] Congrats and thank you for sharing such good detailed pics!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Serva1 said:


> My very good friend just bought these exact twillies and they are so beautiful[emoji7] Congrats and thank you for sharing such good detailed pics!


Thank you and it’s my pleasure.


----------



## Melbee

luzdetaiwan said:


> I have this twilly so I could answer your question if you don't mind.
> This is the twilly.
> View attachment 3644551
> 
> The name is "La Promenade du Matin."
> View attachment 3644552
> 
> I was lucky to be able to purchase a pair of them in Hermes NBS boutique in London.
> This is new in this season. When I posted in "what is your last H purchase?" thread last month, I could find this twilly on hermes.com. However, I could no longer find it on the website yesterday.


These are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## cherylc

luzdetaiwan said:


> I have this twilly so I could answer your question if you don't mind.
> This is the twilly.
> View attachment 3644551
> 
> The name is "La Promenade du Matin."
> View attachment 3644552
> 
> I was lucky to be able to purchase a pair of them in Hermes NBS boutique in London.
> This is new in this season. When I posted in "what is your last H purchase?" thread last month, I could find this twilly on hermes.com. However, I could no longer find it on the website yesterday.



thank you for posting! they are beautiful!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Tinagirl11

Weather was beautiful today so I had a bit of fun with my B25


----------



## rachi_fan

It's so hard to get them symmetrical [emoji28]


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Melbee said:


> These are absolutely gorgeous!!





cherylc said:


> thank you for posting! they are beautiful!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you both.
I'm glad you like them, too.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Tinagirl11 said:


> Weather was beautiful today so I had a bit of fun with my B25



Pretty twillies with that cute rodeo!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

rachi_fan said:


> It's so hard to get them symmetrical [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647348



They are symmetrical and bright and cheery as well! [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Melbee

I am back again for twilly help. Anyone have any suggestions for my new orange poppy with gold hardware?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Melbee

rachi_fan said:


> It's so hard to get them symmetrical [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647348


Wow. Those are gorgeous!  Can you come over and tie mine please?


----------



## Luccibag




----------



## Rouge H

Love the bags especially the crown❤


----------



## Luccibag

Rouge H said:


> Love the bags especially the crown[emoji173]



Thank you lol [emoji28]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 3647984
> 
> View attachment 3647986



Double the joy, double the fun! Looking great!!


----------



## LadyCupid

Melbee said:


> I am back again for twilly help. Anyone have any suggestions for my new orange poppy with gold hardware?  Thanks in advance!


How about this Savana Dance? 



I think these few others will work too.


----------



## Nanami_S.

yodaling1 said:


> How about this Savana Dance?
> View attachment 3648337



Try some colors will show great contrast.
How about 06, 07, 08, and 09?


----------



## suziez

Melbee said:


> I am back again for twilly help. Anyone have any suggestions for my new orange poppy with gold hardware?  Thanks in advance!


This bag is beautiful naked, so to speak.  Can't help you with twillies as i am challenged that way , but just wanted to say what a beautiful bag this is.


----------



## Melbee

suziez said:


> This bag is beautiful naked, so to speak.  Can't help you with twillies as i am challenged that way , but just wanted to say what a beautiful bag this is.



That is so kind of you to say. Thank you very much!


Nanami_S. said:


> Try some colors will show great contrast.
> How about 06, 07, 08, and 09?





yodaling1 said:


> How about this Savana Dance?
> View attachment 3648337
> 
> 
> I think these few others will work too.
> View attachment 3648342
> 
> View attachment 3648343
> 
> View attachment 3648344
> 
> View attachment 3648345
> 
> View attachment 3648346
> 
> View attachment 3648347



These are great ideas!  Thank you for taking the time to do this for me. I am also liking the purple in the middle and the yellow on the end. What do you guys think?


----------



## Nanami_S.

Melbee said:


> That is so kind of you to say. Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> These are great ideas!  Thank you for taking the time to do this for me. I am also liking the purple in the middle and the yellow on the end. What do you guys think?



Purple. Because you get two colors (dark/light) from one Twilly. 
BTW, I love your Rodeo horse charm.


----------



## Melbee

Nanami_S. said:


> Purple. Because you get two colors (dark/light) from one Twilly.
> BTW, I love your Rodeo horse charm.


Thank you so much!


----------



## LadyCupid

Melbee said:


> That is so kind of you to say. Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> These are great ideas!  Thank you for taking the time to do this for me. I am also liking the purple in the middle and the yellow on the end. What do you guys think?


My first choice is this middle Savana Dance as mentioned in my previous post. It is 2 twillys in 1 as it has 2 different designs


----------



## tatacrazy

I really like the balade en berline print[emoji7]


----------



## iaiki.com

Thinking if this one fits my P18...

View attachment 3649982


----------



## Cygne18

tatacrazy said:


> View attachment 3649739
> 
> 
> I really like the balade en berline print[emoji7]



Very nice, @tatacrazy!


----------



## cherylc

i hope this is ok to post since the twilly is not hermes, but i've been admiring the new Dior twillies and got this one for my Kelly Gris Mouette! it is slightly longer than a Hermes twilly which makes it a bit easier to tie on and give a slightly diff look. the colour matches so well! it is part of their tarot collection.


----------



## Nanami_S.

Twilly is an Art.


----------



## LadyCupid

Nanami_S. said:


> Twilly is an Art.
> View attachment 3652836
> 
> View attachment 3652837


My favorite twilly of this season. Best cw in my opinion as it matches so many diff colors. Gorgeous on your B as well. Thank you for the pics.


----------



## tatacrazy

Cygne18 said:


> Very nice, @tatacrazy!



I can not resist this print so I bought 3 of them [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cygne18

tatacrazy said:


> I can not resist this print so I bought 3 of them [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I did something similar with the Dans un Jardin Anglais twilly last year. [emoji12]


----------



## ehy12

I love my new bride de gala twilly for my malachite b!


----------



## Genie27

ehy12 said:


> I love my new bride de gala twilly for my malachite b!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653347


Ooh, this is a beautiful match. Do you have the code for the twilly?


----------



## ehy12

Genie27 said:


> Ooh, this is a beautiful match. Do you have the code for the twilly?


Bay adere turquoise


----------



## suziez

ehy12 said:


> I love my new bride de gala twilly for my malachite b!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653347


beyond perfection.


----------



## ehy12

suziez said:


> beyond perfection.


Thank you!!


----------



## hazelarceo

My B30 gold togo with Carre en Boucles twilly and Petit H charm. I'm trying to pull off a neutral look for her.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

hazelarceo said:


> View attachment 3657366
> 
> 
> My B30 gold togo with Carre en Boucles twilly and Petit H charm. I'm trying to pull off a neutral look for her.



Nice coordination! I always have a soft spot for gold...[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hazelarceo

obsessedwhermes said:


> Nice coordination! I always have a soft spot for gold...[emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks dear. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] I think gold goes perfectly well with everything.


----------



## azukitea

hazelarceo said:


> View attachment 3657366
> 
> 
> My B30 gold togo with Carre en Boucles twilly and Petit H charm. I'm trying to pull off a neutral look for her.


love how you styled the gold B with the matching twillies! I didnt know the colours would match so perfectly since I thought when I saw the twilly in store, they were more grey than black  as in the photo and I stupidly passed on them then  Silly me


----------



## nana9026

hazelarceo said:


> View attachment 3657366
> 
> 
> My B30 gold togo with Carre en Boucles twilly and Petit H charm. I'm trying to pull off a neutral look for her.



Your gold B looks so elegant, really tempts me getting my hands on one.... if I could [emoji5]


----------



## hazelarceo

azukitea said:


> love how you styled the gold B with the matching twillies! I didnt know the colours would match so perfectly since I thought when I saw the twilly in store, they were more grey than black  as in the photo and I stupidly passed on them then  Silly me



Thanks dear. [emoji8] Been wanting these twillies for a looong time. Thankfully I got the last pair at the CDG airport.


----------



## azukitea

hazelarceo said:


> Thanks dear. [emoji8] Been wanting these twillies for a looong time. Thankfully I got the last pair at the CDG airport.


good buy and great saving at CDG tax free


----------



## abkr

yodaling1 said:


> How about this Savana Dance?
> View attachment 3648337
> 
> 
> I think these few others will work too.
> View attachment 3648342
> 
> View attachment 3648343
> 
> View attachment 3648344
> 
> View attachment 3648345
> 
> View attachment 3648346
> 
> View attachment 3648347



Could you please let me know the name of the last print? Is it still available? Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## LadyCupid

abkr said:


> Could you please let me know the name of the last print? Is it still available? Thank you [emoji4]


It is dans un jardin anglais from FW2016. Mostly sold out but you might still be able to find from places like duty free airports or ask H to do a search for you with the reference number.
http://m.all-en.hermes.com/la-maiso...5cm-dans-un-jardin-anglais-jaune-v-99092.html


----------



## abkr

yodaling1 said:


> It is dans un jardin anglais from FW2016. Mostly sold out but you might still be able to find from places like duty free airports or ask H to do a search for you with the reference number.
> http://m.all-en.hermes.com/la-maiso...5cm-dans-un-jardin-anglais-jaune-v-99092.html



Thank you very much. [emoji1317]


----------



## rachi_fan

Love the vibrant colour of Savana Dance on black Birkin !


----------



## Hermezzy

ehy12 said:


> I love my new bride de gala twilly for my malachite b!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653347


Stunningly gorgeous and expertly matched!!!


----------



## lrishmany

I just found these pretty twillies to go with my craie 30 B.  I showed a closer up picture to show to true color of them


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lrishmany said:


> View attachment 3661400
> View attachment 3661401
> 
> I just found these pretty twillies to go with my craie 30 B.  I showed a closer up picture to show to true color of them


Gorgeous!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ehy12 said:


> I love my new bride de gala twilly for my malachite b!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653347


Oh those look very pretty dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hazelarceo said:


> View attachment 3657366
> 
> 
> My B30 gold togo with Carre en Boucles twilly and Petit H charm. I'm trying to pull off a neutral look for her.


Looks very cool crisp and neutral for sure!!!! Thumbs up!


----------



## lrishmany

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks!  I have been eyeing the twillies you just got for your craie.   I might have to pull the trigger on those too [emoji85]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nanami_S. said:


> Twilly is an Art.
> View attachment 3652836
> 
> View attachment 3652837


Wow! You certainly have twilly art skills !!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lrishmany said:


> Thanks!  I have been eyeing the twillies you just got for your craie.   I might have to pull the trigger on those too [emoji85]


Oh yes you must grab them quickly!!! I just got another pair today for her and you will want those as well hahahahaha *wink wink* twilly addict here.


----------



## lrishmany

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh yes you must grab them quickly!!! I just got another pair today for her and you will want those as well hahahahaha *wink wink* twilly addict here.



I can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

lrishmany said:


> View attachment 3661400
> View attachment 3661401
> 
> I just found these pretty twillies to go with my craie 30 B.  I showed a closer up picture to show to true color of them



I love these twillies on your Craie bag! Mind sharing the name of these twillies?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lrishmany said:


> I can't wait to see them!!!


La Promenade cw 6 has cream in it ... oh it's dreamy!!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> La Promenade cw 6 has cream in it ... oh it's dreamy!!!



Great selection and matches very well with your bag!!


----------



## lrishmany

obsessedwhermes said:


> I love these twillies on your Craie bag! Mind sharing the name of these twillies?



the twillies are savana dance  amande/rose pale/ciel


----------



## Hermezzy

lrishmany said:


> View attachment 3661400
> View attachment 3661401
> 
> I just found these pretty twillies to go with my craie 30 B.  I showed a closer up picture to show to true color of them


A perfect pairing- the B is stunning and the twillies up the elegance quotient even higher!


----------



## Darma

Here is my K32 in rough grenat with Savana Dance.  Usually red and green clash, but because in this case, both rough grenat and the green on one side of SD are muted, they go together exceptionally well, and the yellow on the twilly brings out the the color on the hardware.


----------



## jpezmom

Darma said:


> View attachment 3661680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my K32 in rough grenat with Savana Dance.  Usually red and green clash, but because in this case, both rough grenat and the green on one side of SD are muted, they go together exceptionally well, and the yellow on the twilly brings out the the color on the hardware.


Love everything about this photo - stunning bag and perfect twillies!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Darma said:


> View attachment 3661680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my K32 in rough grenat with Savana Dance.  Usually red and green clash, but because in this case, both rough grenat and the green on one side of SD are muted, they go together exceptionally well, and the yellow on the twilly brings out the the color on the hardware.


Smashing combo!!!!!!!!! Bravoooooo!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*I went to the boutique yesterday because I had a pair of twillies transferred in for my little Breeezy and to my surprise... they are even MORE gorgeous IRL than in pics!!! Here is a sample of how versatile La Promenade du Matin cw 6 is...* *I just looooove the plum color and luxe accents in these! Soooooo gorgeous! Here with Rose Shocking, Gris Mouette and Craie!*


----------



## Hermezzy

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I went to the boutique yesterday because I had a pair of twillies transferred in for my little Breeezy and to my surprise... they are even MORE gorgeous IRL than in pics!!! Here is a sample of how versatile La Promenade du Matin cw 6 is...* *I just looooove the plum color and luxe accents in these! Soooooo gorgeous! Here with Rose Shocking, Gris Mouette and Craie!*




"Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh...."  (swoon)....that's what my neighbors would've heard/seen if they had passed my window when I came across this posting, dear IF...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I went to the boutique yesterday because I had a pair of twillies transferred in for my little Breeezy and to my surprise... they are even MORE gorgeous IRL than in pics!!! Here is a sample of how versatile La Promenade du Matin cw 6 is...* *I just looooove the plum color and luxe accents in these! Soooooo gorgeous! Here with Rose Shocking, Gris Mouette and Craie!*



Oooh, I think I really need to be twins with you on this Twilly!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Darma said:


> View attachment 3661680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my K32 in rough grenat with Savana Dance.  Usually red and green clash, but because in this case, both rough grenat and the green on one side of SD are muted, they go together exceptionally well, and the yellow on the twilly brings out the the color on the hardware.



This looks great!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Trying to match Rose Azalee:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Oooh, I think I really need to be twins with you on this Twilly!!!!!


You ABSOLUTELY do! These are killer on RA!!! Get them now!!! Trust me!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermezzy said:


> "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh...."  (swoon)....that's what my neighbors would've heard/seen if they had passed my window when I came across this posting, dear IF...


That was me when I laid eyes on them omg double swoon!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> You ABSOLUTELY do! These are killer on RA!!! Get them now!!! Trust me!!!



Hahaha I will!!! [emoji8]


----------



## San2222

Israeli_Flava said:


> *I went to the boutique yesterday because I had a pair of twillies transferred in for my little Breeezy and to my surprise... they are even MORE gorgeous IRL than in pics!!! Here is a sample of how versatile La Promenade du Matin cw 6 is...* *I just looooove the plum color and luxe accents in these! Soooooo gorgeous! Here with Rose Shocking, Gris Mouette and Craie!*


Yes I love this set sooo much!!! Here it is with my Etain gp


----------



## Lollipop15

Darma said:


> Here is my K32 in rough grenat with Savana Dance.  Usually red and green clash, but because in this case, both rough grenat and the green on one side of SD are muted, they go together exceptionally well, and the yellow on the twilly brings out the the color on the hardware.


This is so pretty!



Israeli_Flava said:


> *I went to the boutique yesterday because I had a pair of twillies transferred in for my little Breeezy and to my surprise... they are even MORE gorgeous IRL than in pics!!! Here is a sample of how versatile La Promenade du Matin cw 6 is...* *I just looooove the plum color and luxe accents in these! Soooooo gorgeous! Here with Rose Shocking, Gris Mouette and Craie!*


I just got these twillies a few days ago! They are so pretty. Love how they match with your bags 



BBC said:


> Trying to match Rose Azalee:


Love your cute Rose Azalee B!


----------



## LovEmAll

I just had to share because these go with pretty much every color. Amazing.  The savana dance twillies with rouge casaque, malachite, gris mouette, gold, and blue agate.


----------



## Hermezzy

LovEmAll said:


> I just had to share because these go with pretty much every color. Amazing.  The savana dance twillies with rouge casaque, malachite, gris mouette, gold, and blue agate.
> 
> View attachment 3664831
> View attachment 3664832
> 
> View attachment 3664834
> 
> View attachment 3664835
> 
> View attachment 3664845
> 
> View attachment 3664848
> 
> View attachment 3664849
> 
> View attachment 3664850


These are all just exquisite and so beautifully paired!  Talk about versatility!


----------



## shyla14

My trusty workhorse B35 graphite and my current favorite twilly design, Balade en Berline.


----------



## LovEmAll

Hermezzy said:


> These are all just exquisite and so beautifully paired!  Talk about versatility!



Thanks dear!  I know right?  They go with everything, and they have two totally different sides.  Love it!


----------



## honhon

My new baby azalee with a twilly i got long time ago that i don't remember her name but its a grey, black, and light pink base


----------



## Amka

honhon said:


> View attachment 3664990
> 
> My new baby azalee with a twilly i got long time ago that i don't remember her name but its a grey, black, and light pink base


It looks like Les Flots du Cheval twilly from 2014 if I am not mistaken


----------



## ehy12

honhon said:


> View attachment 3664990
> 
> My new baby azalee with a twilly i got long time ago that i don't remember her name but its a grey, black, and light pink base


Its soooooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## honhon

Amka said:


> It looks like Les Flots du Cheval twilly from 2014 if I am not mistaken
> 
> View attachment 3665055


yes amka, exactly so!!!!


----------



## Darma

@Israeli_Flava
@ jpezmom
I don't know how to make multi-quote work, but thank you!


----------



## Sappho

shyla14 said:


> My trusty workhorse B35 graphite and my current favorite twilly design, Balade en Berline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664952



Gorgeous B!!! I just bought the same twilly in another CW. Your CW is so pretty, I might need one too! [emoji39]


----------



## MotoChiq

Melbee said:


> That is so kind of you to say. Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> These are great ideas!  Thank you for taking the time to do this for me. I am also liking the purple in the middle and the yellow on the end. What do you guys think?



Hi Melbee,  Do you know the name or reference number of the twilly design in the middle? 

TIA


----------



## Melbee

MotoChiq said:


> Hi Melbee,  Do you know the name or reference number of the twilly design in the middle?
> 
> TIA


Here you go!


----------



## MotoChiq

Melbee said:


> Here you go!



Thank you! It looks like H released two versions. One with monkeys and the other with leopards.


----------



## Melbee

MotoChiq said:


> Thank you! It looks like H released two versions. One with monkeys and the other with leopards.


It has both the leopard and the monkey on it. One at each end. HTH!


----------



## MotoChiq

Melbee said:


> It has both the leopard and the monkey on it. One at each end. HTH!



Thank you! Now to do some damage on my bank account


----------



## Melbee

MotoChiq said:


> Thank you! Now to do some damage on my bank account


You're are very welcome. Have fun!


----------



## Melbee

Here's my orange poppy with the yellow twillies.


----------



## lrishmany

shyla14 said:


> My trusty workhorse B35 graphite and my current favorite twilly design, Balade en Berline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664952



Are these twillies from current season?  I love them!!!


----------



## abkr

Israeli_Flava said:


> La Promenade cw 6 has cream in it ... oh it's dreamy!!!



I love this model and color. I'm hunting for this one but sold out also in FSH store. [emoji26] 
Good choice [emoji1360]


----------



## Miss Al

Has anyone tried to tie a twilly on a Kelly Pochette. I want to dress up my KP.


----------



## starprism_7

Miss Al said:


> Has anyone tried to tie a twilly on a Kelly Pochette. I want to dress up my KP.


I usually use twilly on mine. Just need to twirl on the handle closer than on the b/k since its shorter strap.


----------



## LadyCupid

lrishmany said:


> Are these twillies from current season?  I love them!!!


This is current season. Here is the reference number. 
http://all-en.hermes.com/la-maison-...53.html?xtmc=balade_en_berline&xtnp=1&xtcr=15


----------



## Notorious Pink

Miss Al said:


> Has anyone tried to tie a twilly on a Kelly Pochette. I want to dress up my KP.





starprism_7 said:


> I usually use twilly on mine. Just need to twirl on the handle closer than on the b/k since its shorter strap.



Yes, I do the same. [emoji254]


----------



## lrishmany

yodaling1 said:


> This is current season. Here is the reference number.
> http://all-en.hermes.com/la-maison-...53.html?xtmc=balade_en_berline&xtnp=1&xtcr=15



Thank you!


----------



## warmhaus

Twilly from the current season with the rose azalea garden party..


----------



## Hermezzy

shyla14 said:


> My trusty workhorse B35 graphite and my current favorite twilly design, Balade en Berline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664952


Just gorgeous...a stunning combination, done absolutely right.


----------



## Miss Al

My first attempt at dressing up my KP. Twilly looks so messy. Will need to re-tie again. Should I get the La Promenade Twilly cw6 for my rose azalea KP? Will it look better?


----------



## Rouge H

K32 Dans Un Jardin Anglais in Ceil/Marine/Brun


----------



## Israeli_Flava

warmhaus said:


> Twilly from the current season with the rose azalea garden party..


twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
best twilly everrrrrrrr!
Promenade du Matin cw6


----------



## Israeli_Flava

UTW sea life!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mungoo33

Miss Al said:


> My first attempt at dressing up my KP. Twilly looks so messy. Will need to re-tie again. Should I get the La Promenade Twilly cw6 for my rose azalea KP? Will it look better?
> 
> View attachment 3666933



Oh just keep trying! We are like twins as I have the same twilly on my Rose Confetti Pochette as well! [emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Who wore it better?


----------



## juzluvpink

Added Chacun Fait Son Nid in Orange/Marine/Rouge onto Ms Goldie.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Who wore it better?
> 
> View attachment 3668900
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668901


Holy Moses!!! I never saw that coming!!! RA looks amaze balls with those SD!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Holy Moses!!! I never saw that coming!!! RA looks amaze balls with those SD!!!!!!



HahahHahahahahahaaaaaaaa!!!!! Would you believe I accidentally bought this a few months ago and returned it? The red on this Twilly threw me - you wind up seeing mostly pink, purple, blue and black when wrapped, and very little red. It's really great with *various shades* of blue and purple, too! A perfect match for anemone. [emoji171]


----------



## Hermezzy

Israeli_Flava said:


> UTW sea life!!!!!!!!!!!



Magnificent...just delicious!


----------



## chowlover2

Israeli_Flava said:


> UTW sea life!!!!!!!!!!!



I live for your pics, your bags and twillys are TDF!


----------



## suziez

BBC said:


> Who wore it better?
> 
> View attachment 3668900
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668901


u r so funny.  they both look terrific


----------



## luzdetaiwan

I'm glad that my one and only twilly matches my new Bolide bag.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> UTW sea life!!!!!!!!!!!



How did I miss this, IF???? Stunning!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> How did I miss this, IF???? Stunning!!!!!


Thanks hun! Honestly it looks better IRL... soufre reads a little off on camera.... My bag is bright yellow with no green undertone but photos look a bit off.
Anyway, I love these UTW twillies! I really hope this comes in CSGM soon hahahahahah


----------



## Israeli_Flava

luzdetaiwan said:


> I'm glad that my one and only twilly matches my new Bolide bag.
> View attachment 3669359


Yes, I did notice the bits of RJ in the twilly too!! Awesome!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Who wore it better?
> 
> View attachment 3668900
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668901


Really love this black B too.... so nice to go from zero to 2 Baby B so fast!!! And really fabulous colors too!!


----------



## lasttotheparty

luzdetaiwan said:


> I'm glad that my one and only twilly matches my new Bolide bag.
> View attachment 3669359



Beautiful combination of bolide and twilly [emoji76][emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Icyss

New under the waves twilly for my B[emoji7]


----------



## LadyCupid

Icyss said:


> New under the waves twilly for my B[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669626


Happy Easter and thank you for sharing this twilly.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, I did notice the bits of RJ in the twilly too!! Awesome!



Wow. I'm always impressed that how tpfers are good at Hermes colors. Thank you so much.



lasttotheparty said:


> Beautiful combination of bolide and twilly [emoji76][emoji7][emoji173]️


Thank you. Have a good day.


----------



## Melbee

Here's orange poppy with the savana dance twillies


----------



## LadyCupid

Melbee said:


> Here's orange poppy with the savana dance twillies


Perfect twilly for the beauty. One of my favorite twilly designs this season.


----------



## brendasetijo

[emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3671709
> 
> [emoji85][emoji85]



Just liked your gorgeous B Himalaya on the other thread!! You're def exotics lover .


----------



## obsessedwhermes

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3671709
> 
> [emoji85][emoji85]



This kelly looks sooo good!


----------



## brendasetijo

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Just liked your gorgeous B Himalaya on the other thread!! You're def exotics lover .



Yes im obsessed ! 
And exotics are durable, based on my personal experience [emoji122] less scuffing


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

brendasetijo said:


> Yes im obsessed !
> And exotics are durable, based on my personal experience [emoji122] less scuffing



Haven't seen one IRL yet. Must be really fab . Would be nice if you can post a collection pic


----------



## Melbee

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3671709
> 
> [emoji85][emoji85]


Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Dominiquenicole

My first twilly on my b35 thanks for letting me share!


----------



## LadyCupid

Dominiquenicole said:


> My first twilly on my b35 thanks for letting me share!


Cute twilly with the bow! Thank you for the post.


----------



## ginster6

OMG.   My wife text me this pic at 2:30am while she was at HKG Herme airport coming home. 
I guess when I pick her up today.  I will see her new Twilly.    


(BTW) No-way my wifey could have wrap it that evenly   (Thxs SA)..   LOL


----------



## mcmc

changed twillies on some of my babies


----------



## obsessedwhermes

mcmc said:


> View attachment 3675400
> 
> changed twillies on some of my babies



Oh mine! Is this your collection of H bags?!?! I m so drooling [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Icyss

New twilly for my new Baby B[emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Icyss said:


> New twilly for my new Baby B[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676028



Which Twilly is this??! Our bags MUST be twins!!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## Icyss

BBC said:


> Which Twilly is this??! Our bags MUST be twins!!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]



Yes, we're twinsies! Here's the tag of the twilly. My SA picked it out to go with my B. I think it's a great pick!


----------



## mcmc

obsessedwhermes said:


> Oh mine! Is this your collection of H bags?!?! I m so drooling [emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks obsessedwhermes. Yes, this is my humble collection. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Icyss said:


> Yes, we're twinsies! Here's the tag of the twilly. My SA picked it out to go with my B. I think it's a great pick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676084



THANK YOU!!!


----------



## PriShuang

I love to match twilly with the charm not the bag recently[emoji846]


----------



## cdinh87

Icyss said:


> New twilly for my new Baby B[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676028


Twilly twins! I really love this twilly! [emoji173]


----------



## cdinh87

Cross posting my new twilly from the Hermes Riding in the Passenger Seat Thread. I love this new twilly, perfect for the spring and it really compliments Glycine.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cdinh87 said:


> Cross posting my new twilly from the Hermes Riding in the Passenger Seat Thread. I love this new twilly, perfect for the spring and it really compliments Glycine.
> 
> View attachment 3678447



Beautiful!!!

Playing with my K Today...


----------



## cdinh87

BBC said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> Playing with my K Today...
> 
> View attachment 3679171


Thank you. That twilly really compliments your K, it's lovely!


----------



## KH8

Went to 4 stores in a day in order to find this matching pair to put on my new P22~
And was told I got the very last one when I was at Harrods~ feeling really grateful!! 

But I have to say P22 is really difficult to have twillies tied on! I seldom see ppl having their Ps with twillies; most are with ribbon or charms so I was surprised when the SA asked me to go back to him and he would tie the twillies for me... that s how I started to look for twillies particularly for this Craie P (and it makes sense as the handles can get yellowish with my sweaty hands in summer) 

But when I was looking for twillies, I was advised by a few SAs that P22 can't be tied with twillies as the handles are too wide (twillies would loosen up easily) and more importantly, twillies are too short for P22 

My own SA wasn't convinced as well but she was kind enough to take out a sample to try it one and that wasn't too bad

I went back to my hometown to find the SA who sold me the P but i was biting my lips the whole time when he tied it... (I didn't say anything as I didn't want to upset him.. and I knew it wasn't going anywhere as he tied from one end to the other instead of measuring and starting from the middle) 
The twilliy ends went very short to be above the crease line and it was very very loose... 
I thanked him politely and went to another store... 2 other SAs helped and tried but they weren't convinced... and they untied them eventually..... (they kept saying it looked good on its own and Craie s off-white so asked me not to be worried) I left with a broken heart and thinking about returning them but was told my hometown doesn't have this cw so I sat down at a cafe to try tying myself... it did take a lot of effort and time but here she is!! Obviously it s not perfect; nor is it near to pretty but I am at least satisfied with how it looks now!! 

Thanks for letting me share!! Just wanna shout out to those with P22 that twillies are possible!!!


----------



## KellyObsessed

If you aren't using twilly's to dress up your pico, than you could try some handle wraps. they just protect where you hands grab them , and they're washable.   I found No Sacrifice Bags Love Handles  on Etsy.


----------



## nicole0612

KH8 said:


> Went to 4 stores in a day in order to find this matching pair to put on my new P22~
> And was told I got the very last one when I was at Harrods~ feeling really grateful!!
> 
> But I have to say P22 is really difficult to have twillies tied on! I seldom see ppl having their Ps with twillies; most are with ribbon or charms so I was surprised when the SA asked me to go back to him and he would tie the twillies for me... that s how I started to look for twillies particularly for this Craie P (and it makes sense as the handles can get yellowish with my sweaty hands in summer)
> 
> But when I was looking for twillies, I was advised by a few SAs that P22 can't be tied with twillies as the handles are too wide (twillies would loosen up easily) and more importantly, twillies are too short for P22
> 
> My own SA wasn't convinced as well but she was kind enough to take out a sample to try it one and that wasn't too bad
> 
> I went back to my hometown to find the SA who sold me the P but i was biting my lips the whole time when he tied it... (I didn't say anything as I didn't want to upset him.. and I knew it wasn't going anywhere as he tied from one end to the other instead of measuring and starting from the middle)
> The twilliy ends went very short to be above the crease line and it was very very loose...
> I thanked him politely and went to another store... 2 other SAs helped and tried but they weren't convinced... and they untied them eventually..... (they kept saying it looked good on its own and Craie s off-white so asked me not to be worried) I left with a broken heart and thinking about returning them but was told my hometown doesn't have this cw so I sat down at a cafe to try tying myself... it did take a lot of effort and time but here she is!! Obviously it s not perfect; nor is it near to pretty but I am at least satisfied with how it looks now!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!! Just wanna shout out to those with P22 that twillies are possible!!!



You did a really great job! That must have taken a lot of time and patience, but it looks very neat. 
You have me some great advice, I actually had no idea you are supposed to start from the middle. I usually start on one end since it's so hard for me to make the end look nice otherwise.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> Playing with my K Today...
> 
> View attachment 3679171



This is such a pretty combo for spring. What color is your Kelly BBC?


----------



## KH8

nicole0612 said:


> You did a really great job! That must have taken a lot of time and patience, but it looks very neat.
> You have me some great advice, I actually had no idea you are supposed to start from the middle. I usually start on one end since it's so hard for me to make the end look nice otherwise.



Thanks very much< i actually learned it by watching a SA tied my Lindy yrs ago~ 
That seems to be how they make it even on both ends~ 

Just got my K dressed up today~ 
SA did it in 30 seconds!!!! Amazing technique!! Made my day~ ^^


----------



## LovEmAll

KH8 said:


> Thanks very much< i actually learned it by watching a SA tied my Lindy yrs ago~
> That seems to be how they make it even on both ends~
> 
> Just got my K dressed up today~
> SA did it in 30 seconds!!!! Amazing technique!! Made my day~ ^^



Stunning! My SA also starts from the middle, which I found super helpful to make sure the ends are even .... before learning to tie them from the middle let's just say it took me a while to get them both right on both ends [emoji6]


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> This is such a pretty combo for spring. What color is your Kelly BBC?



Anemone K28 GHW [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



LovEmAll said:


> Stunning! My SA also starts from the middle, which I found super helpful to make sure the ends are even .... before learning to tie them from the middle let's just say it took me a while to get them both right on both ends [emoji6]



It was always start at the end, but that never EVER worked for me, so I start at the middle, too. It is SOOOO much easier!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

PriShuang said:


> I love to match twilly with the charm not the bag recently[emoji846]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678056
> View attachment 3678057
> View attachment 3678058


These are so incredible...your matching skills are superlative...these are just works of art!


----------



## Kkho

Haven't used these twillies for a while. 
Thanks for letting me share! Have a great long weekend everyone!


----------



## suziez

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3682731
> 
> Haven't used these twillies for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share! Have a great long weekend everyone!


perfection......................


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3682731
> 
> Haven't used these twillies for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share! Have a great long weekend everyone!



Perfect match!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

KKHO, OMG! that twilly is so perfect on the Ghillies.... I just melted!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Hello Twilly Lovers! I have enjoyed everyone's pictures and have been inspired to try it on my bags.  Here is one pic of my RC Kelly with On a Summer Day twilly
The other is Tapis Persan on my Indigo Kelly.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Hermezzy

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3682731
> 
> Haven't used these twillies for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share! Have a great long weekend everyone!


That is just gorgeous.  What color is the B?  Blue paradis?  It's a wonder to behold...


----------



## PriShuang

Hermezzy said:


> These are so incredible...your matching skills are superlative...these are just works of art!



Thank you so much for your compliment dear[emoji4] You are so kind[emoji173]️


----------



## Kkho

Hermezzy said:


> That is just gorgeous.  What color is the B?  Blue paradis?  It's a wonder to behold...



Spot on hermezzy. It is blue paradis. Very glad to be offered the ghilles before it being rested.


----------



## lanit

The meetup in las vegas was wonderful. Brought this little cute UTS twilly for baby bolide. Not a twilly on bag gal per se but sometimes it feels like the right pop of ribbon to change a look.


----------



## grapegravity

Ladybaga said:


> Hello Twilly Lovers! I have enjoyed everyone's pictures and have been inspired to try it on my bags.  Here is one pic of my RC Kelly with On a Summer Day twilly
> The other is Tapis Persan on my Indigo Kelly.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683399
> View attachment 3683412


Beautiful twillies!!!


----------



## grapegravity

lanit said:


> The meetup in las vegas was wonderful. Brought this little cute UTS twilly for baby bolide. Not a twilly on bag gal per se but sometimes it feels like the right pop of ribbon to change a look.
> View attachment 3683948


Love UTW twilly, they are hard to find these days!


----------



## Ladybaga

I have two more to share if that is o.k.  (Sorry these are so HUGE)  RC Kelly with Grand Manege and R


grapegravity said:


> Beautiful twillies!!!


Thank you! I can see that buying "clothes" for my bags may become ANOTHER obsession!


----------



## kimber418

My 35 Rose Shocking Chèvre PHW.......I actually have 2 of these twillies but today I just tied on!


----------



## Ladybaga

Here is RC Kelly with Grand Manege twilly.


----------



## Ladybaga

Here are two more twilly pics.... Fleurs et Papillons  on my RC  and Indigo Kellys.


----------



## LadyCupid

Ladybaga said:


> Here are two more twilly pics.... Fleurs et Papillons  on my RC  and Indigo Kellys.


I love the Papillons on the RC. Blends wonderfully and the RC is such so so pretty. No doubt it is the best red!


----------



## grapegravity

Here's my RC with UTW twilly cw6


----------



## Melbee

grapegravity said:


> Here's my RC with UTW twilly cw6
> View attachment 3684993


So pretty!


----------



## MYH

Finally figured out the bow. [emoji166]


----------



## Ladybaga

yodaling1 said:


> I love the Papillons on the RC. Blends wonderfully and the RC is such so so pretty. No doubt it is the best red!



Thank you so much, yodeling!  I came across the Papillons by "accident."  Two or three years ago,  my H store asked me to host a scarf party and I noticed our Store Director placing it on my bag saying, "Look how good this looks on your RC kelly."  I was "in the moment" and just said, "O.k.  add it to my pile of purchases!"  I really didn't think much about it until I found a dress (LOFT) that matched the pattern perfectly! Every time I wear the dress, I wrap the handle with this twilly.  Who knew that an Hermes twilly from two, maybe even three, years ago would match the pattern on a dress I purchased last month?  I love the magic of H!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

MYH said:


> Finally figured out the bow. [emoji166]
> View attachment 3685452


I am in HEAVEN! This is the most beautiful picture!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

grapegravity said:


> Here's my RC with UTW twilly cw6
> View attachment 3684993


GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## eve78lee

Featuring my Vert Olive Kelly..


----------



## Notorious Pink

MYH said:


> Finally figured out the bow. [emoji166]
> View attachment 3685452



This is PERFECTION!


----------



## ipodgirl

My new twilly!! I've always been into the color blue but recently started to have more pinks!


----------



## LadyCupid

Ladybaga said:


> Thank you so much, yodeling!  I came across the Papillons by "accident."  Two or three years ago,  my H store asked me to host a scarf party and I noticed our Store Director placing it on my bag saying, "Look how good this looks on your RC kelly."  I was "in the moment" and just said, "O.k.  add it to my pile of purchases!"  I really didn't think much about it until I found a dress (LOFT) that matched the pattern perfectly! Every time I wear the dress, I wrap the handle with this twilly.  Who knew that an Hermes twilly from two, maybe even three, years ago would match the pattern on a dress I purchased last month?  I love the magic of H!!!


I love reading stories behind all of our purchases. It makes it even more special. You hosted a scarf party at the store? Wow...you must feel so honored to be asked to host the scarf party!!


----------



## LadyCupid

MYH said:


> Finally figured out the bow. [emoji166]
> View attachment 3685452


I hope you will be showing how you tie the bow on your IG. Your bow looks perfect!


----------



## brendasetijo

Any ideas what color of twilly might suit my bag? [emoji18]
Its bourgogne


----------



## Ladybaga

yodaling1 said:


> I love reading stories behind all of our purchases. It makes it even more special. You hosted a scarf party at the store? Wow...you must feel so honored to be asked to host the scarf party!!


I really was humbled and honored that they asked me.  After closing hours, they opened it for me and about 10 friends to shop and watch scarf demonstrations of how to tie them.  Champagne and bite sized desserts were served.  I think my friends enjoyed it, too!


----------



## Folledesac

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3687853
> 
> Any ideas what color of twilly might suit my bag? [emoji18]
> Its bourgogne



Maybe navy blue ? Or the bandana twilly that is navy/burgundy ?


----------



## Folledesac

This is the one i was thinking of


----------



## brendasetijo

Folledesac said:


> This is the one i was thinking of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688054



Excellent choice ! Thanks dear


----------



## Sparkledolll

Just picked both up today from the store. Barenia B30 with UTW twillies [emoji16]


----------



## lanit

Natalie j said:


> Just picked both up today from the store. Barenia B30 with UTW twillies [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688282


Natalie, this is stunning! Congrats! Is this the new textured barenia? The hdw looks so rich, is it ruthenium? Would live to know if it is a special order. Just so fabulous and happy for you!


----------



## Sparkledolll

lanit said:


> Natalie, this is stunning! Congrats! Is this the new textured barenia? The hdw looks so rich, is it ruthenium? Would live to know if it is a special order. Just so fabulous and happy for you!



Thank you so much Lanit! It's not a special order, my SA knows I love heritage leather and I had asked for Gold B30 a while ago so I was offered this! It's the new textured Barenia called Faubourg Barenia. Looks very similar to Togo to me but slightly smaller grain. Here's a close up pic of the leather. I'm not sure about HW, I just assumed it was PHW. I looked at the receipt but it doesn't say. [emoji848]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much Lanit! It's not a special order, my SA knows I love heritage leather and I had asked for Gold B30 a while ago so I was offered this! It's the new textured Barenia called Faubourg Barenia. Looks very similar to Togo to me but slightly smaller grain. Here's a close up pic of the leather. I'm not sure about HW, I just assumed it was PHW. I looked at the receipt but it doesn't say. [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688399


Wow! It is so beautiful!


----------



## Melbee

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much Lanit! It's not a special order, my SA knows I love heritage leather and I had asked for Gold B30 a while ago so I was offered this! It's the new textured Barenia called Faubourg Barenia. Looks very similar to Togo to me but slightly smaller grain. Here's a close up pic of the leather. I'm not sure about HW, I just assumed it was PHW. I looked at the receipt but it doesn't say. [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688399


Gorgeous!  Congratulations


----------



## Keren16

Folledesac said:


> This is the one i was thinking of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688054



I have that one for My RH Kelly [emoji173]️
Perfect [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ for your B if you want a subtle accent while protecting the handles


----------



## nicole0612

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much Lanit! It's not a special order, my SA knows I love heritage leather and I had asked for Gold B30 a while ago so I was offered this! It's the new textured Barenia called Faubourg Barenia. Looks very similar to Togo to me but slightly smaller grain. Here's a close up pic of the leather. I'm not sure about HW, I just assumed it was PHW. I looked at the receipt but it doesn't say. [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688399



Gorgeous! I love the subtle grain. What a special bag


----------



## honhon

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much Lanit! It's not a special order, my SA knows I love heritage leather and I had asked for Gold B30 a while ago so I was offered this! It's the new textured Barenia called Faubourg Barenia. Looks very similar to Togo to me but slightly smaller grain. Here's a close up pic of the leather. I'm not sure about HW, I just assumed it was PHW. I looked at the receipt but it doesn't say. [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688399


wow.......


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Natalie j said:


> Just picked both up today from the store. Barenia B30 with UTW twillies [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688282





Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much Lanit! It's not a special order, my SA knows I love heritage leather and I had asked for Gold B30 a while ago so I was offered this! It's the new textured Barenia called Faubourg Barenia. Looks very similar to Togo to me but slightly smaller grain. Here's a close up pic of the leather. I'm not sure about HW, I just assumed it was PHW. I looked at the receipt but it doesn't say. [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688399



This Barenia B looks soooo good!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Wow! It is so beautiful!





Melbee said:


> Gorgeous!  Congratulations





nicole0612 said:


> Gorgeous! I love the subtle grain. What a special bag





honhon said:


> wow.......





obsessedwhermes said:


> This Barenia B looks soooo good!!!



Thank you Ladies [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## arlv8500

MYH said:


> Finally figured out the bow. [emoji166]
> View attachment 3685452



looks so adorable! love the bow!


----------



## arlv8500

BBC said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> Playing with my K Today...
> 
> View attachment 3679171




she looks LOOOOOOOOOOOVEEEEEEEELY!!!!!!!!!  hahaha the twilly! is amazing!


----------



## arlv8500

KH8 said:


> Thanks very much< i actually learned it by watching a SA tied my Lindy yrs ago~
> That seems to be how they make it even on both ends~
> 
> Just got my K dressed up today~
> SA did it in 30 seconds!!!! Amazing technique!! Made my day~ ^^




she looks so lovely! is she rouge grenat?


----------



## brendasetijo

Tying a bow , the struggle is real[emoji102]


----------



## LadyCupid

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3690950
> 
> Tying a bow , the struggle is real[emoji102]


The twilly matches really well with your bag. Nice little touch by switching the strap too to match the twilly. I still cannot get the bow to work as well. LOL


----------



## LadyCupid

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much Lanit! It's not a special order, my SA knows I love heritage leather and I had asked for Gold B30 a while ago so I was offered this! It's the new textured Barenia called Faubourg Barenia. Looks very similar to Togo to me but slightly smaller grain. Here's a close up pic of the leather. I'm not sure about HW, I just assumed it was PHW. I looked at the receipt but it doesn't say. [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688399


Thank you for explaining the leather. It is the first time I have seen or heard. So besides from the smaller grain, is the leather exactly the same like Togo? Does it have the nice smell like all other Barenia does?


----------



## Sparkledolll

yodaling1 said:


> Thank you for explaining the leather. It is the first time I have seen or heard. So besides from the smaller grain, is the leather exactly the same like Togo? Does it have the nice smell like all other Barenia does?



It smells divine! When my SA opened the box I could smell the leather right away, so delicious! I don't know much about the leather yet but have been reading several Barenia Threads on here I found some comparison pics with Gold Togo from another TPFer. Seems like another member @oohshinythings got the exact same bag in Jan this year. Here are her pics, hope she doesn't mind me reposting them here for reference. [emoji16]


----------



## Darma

B35 in pale bleu clemance   
K32 in black box 
K32 in rough tomate evercolor


----------



## obsessedwhermes

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3690950
> 
> Tying a bow , the struggle is real[emoji102]



This leather colour looks so cool!


----------



## missD

First time with a Twilly! Not bad for a first-time Twilly-wrapper like myself.


----------



## cavalla

shyla14 said:


> My trusty workhorse B35 graphite and my current favorite twilly design, Balade en Berline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664952



I love this combo! My store only has a bright red one.


----------



## moonstone

PriShuang said:


> I love to match twilly with the charm not the bag recently[emoji846]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678056
> View attachment 3678057
> View attachment 3678058



This is a great idea!


----------



## cavalla

Ms. GMBA, Mr. Little Sunshine and on a summer day is a happy trio


----------



## anpanmanlover

With my new twillies.


----------



## MYH

MYH said:


> Finally figured out the bow. [emoji166]
> View attachment 3685452





yodaling1 said:


> I hope you will be showing how you tie the bow on your IG. Your bow looks perfect!





brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3690950
> 
> Tying a bow , the struggle is real[emoji102]





yodaling1 said:


> The twilly matches really well with your bag. Nice little touch by switching the strap too to match the twilly. I still cannot get the bow to work as well. LOL



Hi all - the twilly bow video is up on my IG account.  I hope it's helpful to anyone that wants to do the bow. I've seen a few different ways to do the bow and I've come to the conclusion this is the easiest and best way because the bow is tight and stays put even when you open and close the flap of your bag. I can tie it and the bow will last all day and stay put until I decide to untie it.


----------



## tonkamama

Took me weeks and finally found the La Promenade Du Matin in Noir/Rose/Poudre


----------



## LadyCupid

tonkamama said:


> Took me weeks and finally found the La Promenade Du Matin in Noir/Rose/Poudre


It took me a week to track this colorway down too!! LOL.


----------



## kathydep

tonkamama said:


> Took me weeks and finally found the La Promenade Du Matin in Noir/Rose/Poudre





yodaling1 said:


> It took me a week to track this colorway down too!! LOL.



Me three!! I got mine about 2 months ago but took a while for my SA to find too!


----------



## missD

tonkamama said:


> Took me weeks and finally found the La Promenade Du Matin in Noir/Rose/Poudre


 
Gorgeous combo! Is this Etain?


----------



## tatacrazy

Having trouble finding a matching twilly for my bleu paradise b25[emoji17] any suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## kathydep

tatacrazy said:


> View attachment 3692018
> 
> 
> Having trouble finding a matching twilly for my bleu paradise b25[emoji17] any suggestions would be much appreciated


This one! Under the Waves


----------



## LadyCupid

tatacrazy said:


> View attachment 3692018
> 
> 
> Having trouble finding a matching twilly for my bleu paradise b25[emoji17] any suggestions would be much appreciated



Here are a few that I think would work. My personal favorite is the Savana Dance.


----------



## LadyCupid

kathydep said:


> Me three!! I got mine about 2 months ago but took a while for my SA to find too!


Matches so well with your glycine lindy!


----------



## Sparkledolll

tatacrazy said:


> View attachment 3692018
> 
> 
> Having trouble finding a matching twilly for my bleu paradise b25[emoji17] any suggestions would be much appreciated



Tapis Persans in either colour [emoji6]


----------



## tatacrazy

yodaling1 said:


> Here are a few that I think would work. My personal favorite is the Savana Dance.





Natalie j said:


> Tapis Persans in either colour [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692067
> View attachment 3692068





kathydep said:


> This one! Under the Waves



Thank you ladies!!! I'm gonna go to the store this week and try them out! Now I have so many choices [emoji13]


----------



## LadyCupid

tatacrazy said:


> Thank you ladies!!! I'm gonna go to the store this week and try them out! Now I have so many choices [emoji13]


Let us know what you pick. Cant wait to see.


----------



## suziez

kathydep said:


> Me three!! I got mine about 2 months ago but took a while for my SA to find too!


Perfection!


----------



## azukitea

kathydep said:


> Me three!! I got mine about 2 months ago but took a while for my SA to find too!


nice what is the offical name for the colour of your lindy


----------



## kathydep

azukitea said:


> nice what is the offical name for the colour of your lindy


Thanks! Glycine


----------



## azukitea

kathydep said:


> Thanks! Glycine


nice colour !


----------



## tonkamama

missD said:


> Gorgeous combo! Is this Etain?



Thank you dear (and big hug  to all of you that commented and liked my post).

It's not Etain.  It's a new color called Origan in Evercolor leather.  An interesting mixture of Taupe, etoupe and Etain.


----------



## missD

tonkamama said:


> Thank you dear (and big hug  to all of you that commented and liked my post).
> 
> It's not Etain.  It's a new color called Origan in Evercolor leather.  An interesting mixture of Taupe, etoupe and Etain.




I LOVE it!


----------



## cavalla

tonkamama said:


> Thank you dear (and big hug  to all of you that commented and liked my post).
> 
> It's not Etain.  It's a new color called Origan in Evercolor leather.  An interesting mixture of Taupe, etoupe and Etain.



Thanks for sharing that photo! I've been quite curious about origan! Your photo proved that it doesn't disappoint!


----------



## tatacrazy

Hi ladies!! 

Went into the store and didn't have much choices ended up picking this lovely pair! The print itself was so pretty however on the bag it seems abit too much.. any thought? 

Sorry about the lighting..


----------



## tatacrazy

I really like the savana dance but it seems the twilly stock in Sydney is really low [emoji17]


----------



## tabbi001

tatacrazy said:


> View attachment 3696466
> 
> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Went into the store and didn't have much choices ended up picking this lovely pair! The print itself was so pretty however on the bag it seems abit too much.. any thought?
> 
> Sorry about the lighting..


It's really pretty


----------



## LadyCupid

tatacrazy said:


> View attachment 3696466
> 
> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Went into the store and didn't have much choices ended up picking this lovely pair! The print itself was so pretty however on the bag it seems abit too much.. any thought?
> 
> Sorry about the lighting..


I agree the twilly design on its own is pretty but on the bag it is a bit mismatch. I always feel those twilly with half and half design is very hard to use. Perhaps you could try ordering from the online site? If they don't work can always return. 
http://usa.hermes.com/hoscatalog/filter/?sublevel=sl-size&size-twillys=on


----------



## tatacrazy

yodaling1 said:


> I agree the twilly design on its own is pretty but on the bag it is a bit mismatch. I always feel those twilly with half and half design is very hard to use. Perhaps you could try ordering from the online site? If they don't work can always return.
> http://usa.hermes.com/hoscatalog/filter/?sublevel=sl-size&size-twillys=on



I'm in Australia so won't be able to buy on USA website but I'm gonna try out at Japan next month  thanks [emoji4]Today I took it out to the light it doesn't look too bad now haha
I'm so worried about Swift leather handles


----------



## kathydep

tatacrazy said:


> I'm in Australia so won't be able to buy on USA website but I'm gonna try out at Japan next month  thanks [emoji4]Today I took it out to the light it doesn't look too bad now haha
> I'm so worried about Swift leather handles
> View attachment 3697298


Somehow, to me it works and I love it!


----------



## LadyCupid

tatacrazy said:


> I'm in Australia so won't be able to buy on USA website but I'm gonna try out at Japan next month  thanks [emoji4]Today I took it out to the light it doesn't look too bad now haha
> I'm so worried about Swift leather handles
> View attachment 3697298


I am sorry. I did not know you are in Australia. Good luck finding a better one in Japan or perhaps duty free.


----------



## tatacrazy

yodaling1 said:


> I am sorry. I did not know you are in Australia. Good luck finding a better one in Japan or perhaps duty free.



Thank you dear [emoji6]


----------



## tatacrazy

kathydep said:


> Somehow, to me it works and I love it!



Thank you [emoji56] I like it better now I really like this print too[emoji322]


----------



## Nui

B25 Rose Azalee with On the summer day twilly


----------



## theITbag

My first try...not so bad. Etoupe and pink twilly 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3698183


----------



## theITbag

A couple more that I am playing with this evening.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

kathydep said:


> Me three!! I got mine about 2 months ago but took a while for my SA to find too!


Hi love! What twilly is this? I only just found this thread. But soo many posts to go back and find if it was already mentioned. I think this colorway will suit my Kelly trench


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Tapis persans twilly rose colorway bought in Sydney Hermes.  Found on US site but when i clicked it took me back to homepage.


----------



## Rabbiteiei11

Ms. K all dressed up with orange Les Zebres twilly, so refreshing.


----------



## Notorious Pink

My first attempt at the bow:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> My first attempt at the bow:
> 
> View attachment 3700902


*What a great job you did!!!! LOOOOOVE!!! I see you playing favorites over there! hahahah*


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> *What a great job you did!!!! LOOOOOVE!!! I see you playing favorites over there! hahahah*



Thank you! I'm not an expert like you yet, but it was a solid first try. And YES!!!! I am really trying to use and enjoy this!!! [emoji177][emoji254][emoji177][emoji254][emoji177]


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> My first attempt at the bow:
> 
> View attachment 3700902



It looks really pretty! Love the bow [emoji166]


----------



## Mali_

With 24 Faubourg twilly in rouge


----------



## LadyCupid

BBC said:


> My first attempt at the bow:
> 
> View attachment 3700902


Love this SD colorway too. I see you own at least 3 pairs of the SD twilly? I don't blame you. I love it too. Very pretty on your baby Birkin!

Would you be able to take pic of the twilly wrapped on the other side by any chance?


----------



## Ladybaga

BBC said:


> My first attempt at the bow:
> 
> View attachment 3700902


I love this! So pretty!!! I will need a lot of practice before I attempt this!


----------



## juzluvpink

BBC said:


> My first attempt at the bow:
> 
> View attachment 3700902



Any videos to share? Loving this style.


----------



## suziez

BBC said:


> My first attempt at the bow:
> 
> View attachment 3700902


You did a great job....


----------



## Notorious Pink

yodaling1 said:


> Love this SD colorway too. I see you own at least 3 pairs of the SD twilly? I don't blame you. I love it too. Very pretty on your baby Birkin!
> 
> Would you be able to take pic of the twilly wrapped on the other side by any chance?



Hm....right now I have....four pair? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]  I spent such a long time looking for Twillies I liked - literally, it must have been a year - that I jumped on these when they came out. But honestly, I am very particular about the way they wrap, this design just works for me on both sides. [emoji1360]

Yes, i take photo requests! 



Ladybaga said:


> I love this! So pretty!!! I will need a lot of practice before I attempt this!





juzluvpink said:


> Any videos to share? Loving this style.





suziez said:


> You did a great job....



Thank you!!!!

Ha....this was my first try. I hope I can remember what I did. So - no videos yet! I will work on it! [emoji8][emoji254][emoji8][emoji254][emoji8]


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Hm....right now I have....four pair? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]  I spent such a long time looking for Twillies I liked - literally, it must have been a year - that I jumped on these when they came out. But honestly, I am very particular about the way they wrap, this design just works for me on both sides. [emoji1360]
> 
> Yes, i take photo requests!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!
> 
> Ha....this was my first try. I hope I can remember what I did. So - no videos yet! I will work on it! [emoji8][emoji254][emoji8][emoji254][emoji8]


Hi BBC, while you're taking photo requests, could you take a photo of your 3 CW in one photo?  I want to get a couple CW before they are gone this weekend.  Thanks XOXO


----------



## ttjanice




----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Hi BBC, while you're taking photo requests, could you take a photo of your 3 CW in one photo?  I want to get a couple CW before they are gone this weekend.  Thanks XOXO



Sorry it took so long, Nicole! Here they are:




Savana Dance Twillies
Cw01 Rose nacre / vert / framboise
Cw09 noir / vert / multicolore
Cw04 rose Indien / indigo / vert
Cw03 Capucine / Violet / blue


----------



## Notorious Pink

yodaling1 said:


> Love this SD colorway too. I see you own at least 3 pairs of the SD twilly? I don't blame you. I love it too. Very pretty on your baby Birkin!
> 
> Would you be able to take pic of the twilly wrapped on the other side by any chance?



I will say it was a little tricky because the middle of the back is somewhat plain, so this took a few attempts:




ETA: actually, I like the way this looks. I'm going to add the other one for the day. [emoji41]


----------



## lovefirey

It's hard not to buy the other CW's of this twilly!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> I will say it was a little tricky because the middle of the back is somewhat plain, so this took a few attempts:
> 
> View attachment 3704576
> 
> 
> ETA: actually, I like the way this looks. I'm going to add the other one for the day. [emoji41]


You tied them perfectly... I can't tie twillies this way at all... they turn out horrible! Magnifique darling!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lovefirey said:


> View attachment 3704831
> 
> 
> It's hard not to buy the other CW's of this twilly!!!


Orange perfections!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Sorry it took so long, Nicole! Here they are:
> 
> View attachment 3704575
> 
> 
> Savana Dance Twillies
> Cw01 Rose nacre / vert / framboise
> Cw09 noir / vert / multicolore
> Cw04 rose Indien / indigo / vert
> Cw03 Capucine / Violet / blue



Are you kidding me right now??? This is more stock than my whole little store ever had [emoji23]
Haha seriously gorgeous SD Twilly collection and this is so helpful. Off to pick one out now for a new little arm-friend before they are all gone!


----------



## LadyCupid

BBC said:


> I will say it was a little tricky because the middle of the back is somewhat plain, so this took a few attempts:
> 
> View attachment 3704576
> 
> 
> ETA: actually, I like the way this looks. I'm going to add the other one for the day. [emoji41]


You tied it soooo well. Thank you so much for fulfilling the picture request.


----------



## LadyCupid

lovefirey said:


> View attachment 3704831
> 
> 
> It's hard not to buy the other CW's of this twilly!!!


That twilly is perfect on your Birkin. I actually love the design of the twilly too I have bought 2 pairs.


----------



## LadyCupid

BBC said:


> Sorry it took so long, Nicole! Here they are:
> 
> View attachment 3704575
> 
> 
> Savana Dance Twillies
> Cw01 Rose nacre / vert / framboise
> Cw09 noir / vert / multicolore
> Cw04 rose Indien / indigo / vert
> Cw03 Capucine / Violet / blue


 Love them all.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> You tied them perfectly... I can't tie twillies this way at all... they turn out horrible! Magnifique darling!



Thanks so much! I promise to teach you the next time I see you, and you teach me the bow. [emoji362][emoji133]


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Are you kidding me right now??? This is more stock than my whole little store ever had [emoji23]
> Haha seriously gorgeous SD Twilly collection and this is so helpful. Off to pick one out now for a new little arm-friend before they are all gone!



I spent such a loooooong time looking for Twillies and not finding any. I have to say the NY stores have had much better stock lately, and they are not all from one boutique.



yodaling1 said:


> You tied it soooo well. Thank you so much for fulfilling the picture request.



My pleasure! Anytime. Actually, I don't think I would have tried the reverse side of this one but now am so happy I did. 



yodaling1 said:


> Love them all.



Thank you!


----------



## LadyCupid

BBC said:


> I spent such a loooooong time looking for Twillies and not finding any. I have to say the NY stores have had much better stock lately, and they are not all from one boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure! Anytime. Actually, I don't think I would have tried the reverse side of this one but now am so happy I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I actually love the circle side more because I feel there is too much green on the animal.


----------



## cuselover

Does this twilly match this rouge grenat Kelly?


----------



## Darma

Rough grenate K with her spring twilly "Tapis Persans"


----------



## nicole0612

Darma said:


> Rough grenate K with her spring twilly "Tapis Persans"
> 
> View attachment 3705480



I like how you did this style!


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Sorry it took so long, Nicole! Here they are:
> 
> View attachment 3704575
> 
> 
> Savana Dance Twillies
> Cw01 Rose nacre / vert / framboise
> Cw09 noir / vert / multicolore
> Cw04 rose Indien / indigo / vert
> Cw03 Capucine / Violet / blue



I really love cw01, but it was not available, so I chose cw03 to go with B25 capucine. I thought it would be too matchy but it wasn't (a very sweet tpf friend helped me to choose[emoji173]️). 
Thanks for the photo BBC!!


----------



## ttjanice

nicole0612 said:


> I really love cw01, but it was not available, so I chose cw03 to go with B25 capucine. I thought it would be too matchy but it wasn't (a very sweet tpf friend helped me to choose[emoji173]️).
> Thanks for the photo BBC!!


would you mind sharing the cw 03 on your capucine B25? I'm thinking the same one for my vermilion B25, thank!


----------



## juzluvpink

RG K with On a Summer Day twilly tied by SA. I'm still clueless in tying a bow lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

yodaling1 said:


> I actually love the circle side more because I feel there is too much green on the animal.



I guess it depends on what you're wearing it with. That side worked for me because I was wearing my green Chanel sunglasses. It is super-sh to tie it looking very plain, but it was really too plain in the middle for me. 



nicole0612 said:


> I really love cw01, but it was not available, so I chose cw03 to go with B25 capucine. I thought it would be too matchy but it wasn't (a very sweet tpf friend helped me to choose[emoji173]️).
> Thanks for the photo BBC!!



Yay! Glad to help!!! Enjoy (and share pics!)!!!


----------



## lovefirey

Israeli_Flava said:


> Orange perfections!!!!!!!!!!






yodaling1 said:


> That twilly is perfect on your Birkin. I actually love the design of the twilly too I have bought 2 pairs.



Thank you!! 

@yodaling1 I can't seem to find any of the other CW's in my local stores to purchase more[emoji28]


----------



## nicole0612

ttjanice said:


> would you mind sharing the cw 03 on your capucine B25? I'm thinking the same one for my vermilion B25, thank!



Sure! I think that would be really cute. I can't show it on yet, because I found a snag in one twilly last night so I will have to exchange, but here are the two sides of the "good" one against the bag.


----------



## nicole0612

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3705545
> 
> RG K with On a Summer Day twilly tied by SA. I'm still clueless in tying a bow lol



Really cute and feminine! Love your RG Kelly!!


----------



## ttjanice

nicole0612 said:


> Sure! I think that would be really cute. I can't show it on yet, because I found a snag in one twilly last night so I will have to exchange, but here are the two sides of the "good" one against the bag.
> View attachment 3705882
> 
> View attachment 3705883


I think it matches really well, thank you for your pictures[emoji1] [emoji7]


----------



## nicole0612

ttjanice said:


> I think it matches really well, thank you for your pictures[emoji1] [emoji7]



You're welcome! I hope you get a pair too for your B25


----------



## kathydep

Help! If anyone has this design in these colorways, or any of the other colorways... Can you please share how it looks like when wrapped on a handle? Thank you so much!


----------



## louloulou89

Hi all, what are your thoughts on mixing twillies? Or which one do you think matches best? Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

louloulou89 said:


> Hi all, what are your thoughts on mixing twillies? Or which one do you think matches best? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707784
> View attachment 3707785
> View attachment 3707786
> View attachment 3707787



I love it!!


----------



## missD

louloulou89 said:


> Hi all, what are your thoughts on mixing twillies? Or which one do you think matches best? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707784
> View attachment 3707785
> View attachment 3707786
> View attachment 3707787



Love it. As long as they all look great together I'm totally open to mixing!


----------



## 30gold

Rabbiteiei11 said:


> Ms. K all dressed up with orange Les Zebres twilly, so refreshing.




Now this is just fabulous and looks so juicy!  Enjoy!


----------



## 30gold

BBC said:


> My first attempt at the bow:
> 
> View attachment 3700902




A great job!


----------



## 30gold

BBC said:


> Sorry it took so long, Nicole! Here they are:
> 
> View attachment 3704575
> 
> 
> Savana Dance Twillies
> Cw01 Rose nacre / vert / framboise
> Cw09 noir / vert / multicolore
> Cw04 rose Indien / indigo / vert
> Cw03 Capucine / Violet / blue



Each pair is prettier than the last.  I know you will enjoy for many years to come.  Congratulations!


----------



## Darma

nicole0612 said:


> I like how you did this style!



Thank you, dear!


----------



## kathydep

louloulou89 said:


> Hi all, what are your thoughts on mixing twillies? Or which one do you think matches best? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707784
> View attachment 3707785
> View attachment 3707786
> View attachment 3707787


Oohh this pic actually answers my question too! Thanks!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Savana dance on blue glacier... Picked up 2 cw today, such a great design


----------



## missD

GNIPPOHS said:


> Savana dance on blue glacier... Picked up 2 cw today, such a great design



Gorgeous combo. I was considering this color way and print but wasn't sure how it would look on a black kelly.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

missD said:


> Gorgeous combo. I was considering this color way and print but wasn't sure how it would look on a black kelly.



Thanks missD! The colors are v pastel and soft, so pretty.... tied it loosely on a black k to give you an idea, hth!


----------



## missD

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thanks missD! The colors are v pastel and soft, so pretty.... tied it loosely on a black k to give you an idea, hth!




wow! Thanks for doing that! What do you think? Would you use it on your black kelly or is it a pass?


----------



## chanelkittykat

GNIPPOHS said:


> Savana dance on blue glacier... Picked up 2 cw today, such a great design


This looks lovely! Which cw is this please?


----------



## nicole0612

chanelkittykat said:


> This looks lovely! Which cw is this please?



I believe it is cw10 vert amande/rose pale/ciel, I am on my way to get a pair now


----------



## LadyCupid

GNIPPOHS said:


> Savana dance on blue glacier... Picked up 2 cw today, such a great design


I just ordered a pair of this twilly today as well. What a coincidence to see your picture. This particular cw was never on my radar until a dear friend told me the green is almost like silver. Then I saw more and more pictures of it online paired with neutral bags like etain, trench, blue agate and now blue glacier. I am so glad I ordered it. Do you also have a gris T that you can try this on? 

Thank you for your picture.


----------



## LadyCupid

chanelkittykat said:


> This looks lovely! Which cw is this please?


CW 10.


----------



## okiern1981

GNIPPOHS said:


> Savana dance on blue glacier... Picked up 2 cw today, such a great design



I bought this one the other day too!  It matches my grandma Kelly (she's 55 years old).  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ignore the Evie sitting there....


----------



## missD

Mann....I really want a black toned Twilly after seeing the above pic


----------



## okiern1981

missD said:


> Mann....I really want a black toned Twilly after seeing the above pic



I'm afraid that isn't a Hermes item [emoji33]. It's a LV lock bandeau I bought.  I happened to be in the store and thought it would do me until I could get to Hermes for one I liked a bit better....


----------



## nicole0612

I just got 2 more CW pair of SD twilly. 
The colors look a bit different in the bright light.

cw01





cw10



I didn't get this one, but just for reference:



Previous photo of cw03 from home (dim light)


----------



## hopiko

GNIPPOHS said:


> Savana dance on blue glacier... Picked up 2 cw today, such a great design


Gosh..stunning......must get


----------



## chanelkittykat

yodaling1 said:


> CW 10.


Thank you! Been trying to find a twilly to go with my K25 blue glacier!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

missD said:


> wow! Thanks for doing that! What do you think? Would you use it on your black kelly or is it a pass?



Np! Personally prefer it on the lighter bags.... there are soooo many twilly designs/colors available, take your time to pick so fun going through the possibilities 



okiern1981 said:


> I bought this one the other day too!  It matches my grandma Kelly (she's 55 years old).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709025
> View attachment 3709026
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the Evie sitting there....



Hello twin! Will love to see it tied on your kelly!



hopiko said:


> Gosh..stunning......must get



Thank you hopiko! It is a v pretty twily... depending on how you tie it either more of the baby blue, pink or grey comes through....


----------



## GNIPPOHS

yodaling1 said:


> I just ordered a pair of this twilly today as well. What a coincidence to see your picture. This particular cw was never on my radar until a dear friend told me the green is almost like silver. Then I saw more and more pictures of it online paired with neutral bags like etain, trench, blue agate and now blue glacier. I am so glad I ordered it. Do you also have a gris T that you can try this on?
> 
> Thank you for your picture.



Thank you yodaling! Agree with your friend the green is more grey. Here you go, am sure it looks much better when tied properly 








yodaling1 said:


> CW 10.



H.Com pictures are really........  Here is a better representation of the colors


----------



## catsinthebag

okiern1981 said:


> I bought this one the other day too!  It matches my grandma Kelly (she's 55 years old).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709025
> View attachment 3709026
> 
> 
> Ignore the Evie sitting there....



You're so lucky to have your grandma's Kelly! The twilly looks great on it.


----------



## LadyCupid

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you yodaling! Agree with your friend the green is more grey. Here you go, am sure it looks much better when tied properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H.Com pictures are really........  Here is a better representation of the colors


Thank you GNIPPOHS for taking the time to do this. The twilly looks a lot better IRL. H.com pics are (as you said)  and makes this particular cw looks so bad when it is actually so pretty.


----------



## okiern1981

Hello twin! Will love to see it tied on your kelly!

As soon I get her back from her spa time and handle re-stitching, I will be more than glad to share!


----------



## Meta

Modernisme Tropical cw 12 on SO Kelly 25


----------



## Keren16

weN84 said:


> Modernisme Tropical cw 10 on SO Kelly 25
> View attachment 3709959



I've been considering that Twilly in a different cw 
It looks beautiful on your bag![emoji173]️


----------



## cavalla

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you yodaling! Agree with your friend the green is more grey. Here you go, am sure it looks much better when tied properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H.Com pictures are really........  Here is a better representation of the colors



You totally brought this twilly to my attention. I'm out on a mission now! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> Modernisme Tropical cw 12 on SO Kelly 25
> View attachment 3709959



I love the spring time look for your Kelly!


----------



## nicole0612

cavalla said:


> You totally brought this twilly to my attention. I'm out on a mission now! Thanks for sharing.



Hi Cavalla, you are the reason I bought the SD Twilly in multiple colorways! I have been obsessed with your thread on the 70 cm SD scarf since I found it last year, but by time I was too late to buy one for myself. Luckily this season SD reappeared other formats at least, but I still long for that 70 cm!


----------



## cavalla

nicole0612 said:


> Hi Cavalla, you are the reason I bought the SD Twilly in multiple colorways! I have been obsessed with your thread on the 70 cm SD scarf since I found it last year, but by time I was too late to buy one for myself. Luckily this season SD reappeared other formats at least, but I still long for that 70 cm!



That's so sweet of you to tell me. I'm flattered to be your enabler. I hope a 70 will find its way to you some day! Before that, enjoy your beautiful twillies.


----------



## Vinia

I have too many twillies so I tried to tie up 2 twillies for my bleu sapphire Victoria.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Tapis persans #09 on trench togo.
Twilly bow ~[emoji5]


----------



## Austintx

Dans un jardin anglais on toffee Kelly


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PurseOnFleek said:


> Tapis persans #09 on trench togo.
> Twilly bow ~[emoji5]
> View attachment 3713696


Ohhh that is perfection dear!!! Love!


----------



## Austintx

Also trying out Under the Waves [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Tapis persans on B30 Barenia Fauve.


----------



## Sparkledolll

So I'm jet lag and doing twillies relaxes me lol...


----------



## Melbee

New twillies for my gold birkin verso.


----------



## Ladybaga

Melbee said:


> New twillies for my gold birkin verso.


You have the most beautiful twillys that match perfectly! Would you mind sharing the name and colorway of the ones wrapped onto your barinia B? (I have a gold B that needs some clothes on her exposed handles. )


----------



## Melbee

Ladybaga said:


> You have the most beautiful twillys that match perfectly! Would you mind sharing the name and colorway of the ones wrapped onto your barinia B? (I have a gold B that needs some clothes on her exposed handles. )


Thank you!  Mine is gold as well. They are the on a summer day twillies in the 
*Color : rose vif/jaune soufre/vert*


----------



## kathydep

Hi loves! When a twilly has a different pattern on the other side, I remove the care tag so it doesn't get in the way when I wrap my handles. Are there any others who take off the tag like I do?


----------



## nicole0612

kathydep said:


> Hi loves! When a twilly has a different pattern on the other side, I remove the care tag so it doesn't get in the way when I wrap my handles. Are there any others who take off the tag like I do?



That's a good idea. I usually just do an extra wrap around at the spot of the tag to cover it.


----------



## kathydep

nicole0612 said:


> That's a good idea. I usually just do an extra wrap around at the spot of the tag to cover it.


Now that I'm thinking about it, it may be too drastic of a measure. But it's in the way! Lol! I've kept the ones I removed though, just in case.


----------



## nicole0612

kathydep said:


> Now that I'm thinking about it, it may be too drastic of a measure. But it's in the way! Lol! I've kept the ones I removed though, just in case.



Your way is very practical, nothing wrong with that


----------



## bunnyNwife

Does it match ? Or shld get another twilly ?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

bunnyNwife said:


> View attachment 3721466
> 
> Does it match ? Or shld get another twilly ?


Suits well [emoji108]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

kathydep said:


> Hi loves! When a twilly has a different pattern on the other side, I remove the care tag so it doesn't get in the way when I wrap my handles. Are there any others who take off the tag like I do?


Im too afraid cut mine off but have considered it. I go for the double wrap too to cover.


----------



## romaverona

B35 with a camellia twilly


----------



## Ladybaga

Melbee said:


> Thank you!  Mine is gold as well. They are the on a summer day twillies in the
> *Color : rose vif/jaune soufre/vert*


Thank you so much, Melbee!
These look so pretty on your bag.  Are the other ones Savannah Dance? I love both pair featured on your gorgeous goldie!


----------



## Ladybaga

bunnyNwife said:


> View attachment 3721466
> 
> Does it match ? Or shld get another twilly ?


This is a beautiful match!


----------



## Melbee

Ladybaga said:


> Thank you so much, Melbee!
> These look so pretty on your bag.  Are the other ones Savannah Dance? I love both pair featured on your gorgeous goldie!


You are so welcome!  The other pair I have are the balade en berline in 
*Color : vert/rose poudre/rouge *
*Thanks!*
*-Mel. Xoxo*


----------



## Ladybaga

Melbee said:


> You are so welcome!  The other pair I have are the balade en berline in
> *Color : vert/rose poudre/rouge *
> *Thanks!*
> *-Mel. Xoxo*


Thank you so much for the reference! I love these too!


----------



## cavalla

Ms. GMBG on travel mode


----------



## GNIPPOHS

cavalla said:


> Ms. GMBG on travel mode
> 
> View attachment 3723747



So pretty cavalla... is this the balade enberlin twilly?  Looks like it will match blue glacier too!


----------



## cavalla

GNIPPOHS said:


> So pretty cavalla... is this the balade enberlin twilly?  Looks like it will match blue glacier too!



Yes! I can totally see it matching very well with blue glacier. Here's the tag. Please post photos if you get it. I always enjoy seeing photos of your amazing bags.


----------



## hoot

Getting Ms Chinchilly dressed up for her first outing! Since this is my first time tying a twilly, I really don't know how tight I should wrap it! Lol! (Is too tight bad?) 
Had to have this cw of On a Summer Day after seeing it on *Cavalla's *beautiful K.


----------



## cavalla

hoot said:


> Getting Ms Chinchilly dressed up for her first outing! Since this is my first time tying a twilly, I really don't know how tight I should wrap it! Lol! (Is too tight bad?)
> Had to have this cw of On a Summer Day after seeing it on *Cavalla's *beautiful K.
> 
> View attachment 3726661



LOVE IT!!!! We're double twins on twilly and rodeo!  It's interesting to see how a different-colored bag brings out the colors in twillies too. I didn't notice the darker gray on it. I love how you tie it. It's like wearing a tie. So cute!


----------



## hoot

cavalla said:


> LOVE IT!!!! We're double twins on twilly and rodeo!  It's interesting to see how a different-colored bag brings out the colors in twillies too. I didn't notice the darker gray on it. I love how you tie it. It's like wearing a tie. So cute!


Thank you! This twilly is perfect with our rodeos!!


----------



## cavalla

hoot said:


> Thank you! This twilly is perfect with our rodeos!!


----------



## bunnyNwife

Dressed up my J28 for English afternoon tea with a smart casual look...


----------



## PursePassionLV

nicole0612 said:


> I just got 2 more CW pair of SD twilly.
> The colors look a bit different in the bright light.
> 
> cw01
> View attachment 3709087
> 
> View attachment 3709089
> 
> 
> cw10
> View attachment 3709090
> 
> 
> I didn't get this one, but just for reference:
> View attachment 3709093
> 
> 
> Previous photo of cw03 from home (dim light)
> View attachment 3709094



For reference what color is your B? Sometimes my monitor isn't the best so wanted to verify. [emoji106]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

On a summer day CW 01 on rose azalee


savannah dance CW01


----------



## GNIPPOHS

cavalla said:


> Yes! I can totally see it matching very well with blue glacier. Here's the tag. Please post photos if you get it. I always enjoy seeing photos of your amazing bags.
> 
> View attachment 3723927




Aww you are too sweet cavalla.  Called my SA and she tracked one down for me! Will post pics when i use it on the BG kelly. This thread is not great for the wallet.....


----------



## GNIPPOHS

hoot said:


> Getting Ms Chinchilly dressed up for her first outing! Since this is my first time tying a twilly, I really don't know how tight I should wrap it! Lol! (Is too tight bad?)
> Had to have this cw of On a Summer Day after seeing it on *Cavalla's *beautiful K.
> 
> View attachment 3726661





PurseOnFleek said:


> On a summer day CW 01 on rose azalee
> View attachment 3727667
> 
> savannah dance CW01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727668



Oo the on a summer day twilly is so pretty. Really brightens up the bag! love both your cws hoot, PurseOnFleek.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

GNIPPOHS said:


> Oo the on a summer day twilly is so pretty. Really brightens up the bag! love both your cws hoot, PurseOnFleek.


Thankyou[emoji111]


----------



## hoot

GNIPPOHS said:


> Oo the on a summer day twilly is so pretty. Really brightens up the bag! love both your cws hoot, PurseOnFleek.


Thank you!


----------



## mcpro

ladies ,you tie your twillys d__rn  good!! love it.


----------



## cavalla

GNIPPOHS said:


> Aww you are too sweet cavalla.  Called my SA and she tracked one down for me! Will post pics when i use it on the BG kelly. *This thread is not great for the wallet..... *



I know!!! I'm a victim too! I got the Balade en Berline when I picked up the Silvery green Savana Dance enabled by this thread! Double damage on the wallet!!!


----------



## nicole0612

PursePassionLV said:


> For reference what color is your B? Sometimes my monitor isn't the best so wanted to verify. [emoji106]



It is capucine.


----------



## hopiko

After sitting in my drawer for years, I finally put my tree of life twillies on my noir chevre SO!  Love the pop!


----------



## hopiko

Natalie j said:


> So I'm jet lag and doing twillies relaxes me lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719961
> View attachment 3719963
> View attachment 3719965
> View attachment 3719967


Love all of these...the SD on you Gris T is gorgy!  Do you think it would look nice with Etoupe?


----------



## Hellotherelovely

Hello! I was wondering if anyone knows the name of the twilly on this kelly??


----------



## Hellotherelovely

Photo attached!


----------



## Sparkledolll

hopiko said:


> Love all of these...the SD on you Gris T is gorgy!  Do you think it would look nice with Etoupe?



Thanks! Yes I'm sure it would work with Etoupe too. [emoji6]


----------



## cavalla

Anyone wrap a twilly on their Halzan too? Need to play around a bit more for her twilly soul mate


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hellotherelovely said:


> Photo attached!



It could be Psyche. Anyone?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Savannah dance CW01 wrapped opposite side


----------



## LadyCupid

hopiko said:


> After sitting in my drawer for years, I finally put my tree of life twillies on my noir chevre SO!  Love the pop!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728421


 That is a perfect pairing and look at the chevre... Love your bag to the max *HOPIKO*.


----------



## nicole0612

Girly twilly bow [emoji166]


----------



## LadyCupid

Hellotherelovely said:


> Photo attached!


This is the Perspective Cavaliere twilly
http://brazil.hermes.com/la-maison-...ie-86x5cm-perspective-cavaliere-08-62972.html


----------



## Hat Trick

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3729892
> 
> Girly twilly bow [emoji166]



Lovely B!  What a fabulous colour!


----------



## nicole0612

Hat Trick said:


> Lovely B!  What a fabulous colour!



Thank you! It is amazing how these SD twillies match almost anything [emoji173]️


----------



## hopiko

yodaling1 said:


> That is a perfect pairing and look at the chevre... Love your bag to the max *HOPIKO*.


Thank you, Yodaling!  I used the flip side on the back handle which has a lot more BE in it so it coordinates with the interior.  These really change the look and make the GHW pop!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3729892
> 
> Girly twilly bow [emoji166]


Love SD ![emoji175]  good way to use 2 twillys without the classic double handle use


----------



## PurseOnFleek

La promenade du matin cw08


----------



## brendasetijo




----------



## bagloverismeme

Twillies on kelly n lindy


----------



## Gigi Loves

Loving my new Brides De Gala twillies on my Bolide[emoji7]


----------



## tatacrazy

Gigi Loves said:


> Loving my new Brides De Gala twillies on my Bolide[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739612



wow this is so pretty[emoji847] do you have a picture of the twilly unfolded?


----------



## Meta

tatacrazy said:


> wow this is so pretty[emoji847] do you have a picture of the twilly unfolded?


Pic of the Bride de Gala Love twilly has been posted here.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Here's my little contribution. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## tatacrazy

weN84 said:


> Pic of the Bride de Gala Love twilly has been posted here.



thanks hon!! I haven't seen this from Australia stores yet. Not sure whether they are going to get it .. hmmmmm


----------



## Meta

tatacrazy said:


> thanks hon!! I haven't seen this from Australia stores yet. Not sure whether they are going to get it .. hmmmmm


The FW17 season hasn't officially begun yet. As I mentioned in another post on the Fall 2017 scarves thread, we're still in the transition period. I would suggest checking in with your SA periodically as not all the scarves has trickled into the stores as yet.  (There's no FW17 silks either where I am!)


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3729892
> 
> Girly twilly bow [emoji166]


May I ask the color and leather of your beautiful B?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

cavalla said:


> I know!!! I'm a victim too! I got the Balade en Berline when I picked up the Silvery green Savana Dance enabled by this thread! Double damage on the wallet!!!



Enabled by cavalla! picked up the BeB twilly for blue glacier k. rainy day today, grrr cannot pick up the blue tones


----------



## kathydep

Reason with me ladies... Am I the only one bothered by twillies not being the same length. I always buy in pairs and I HATE it when the pair are not the same length. Do you guys notice this? Does it bother you? Do you exchange like I do? Thanks for your insight!


----------



## nicole0612

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> May I ask the color and leather of your beautiful B?



Thank you so much for the sweet comment. It is chevre in raisin. I think the chevre leather shows off the purple/plum tones more than some other leathers.


----------



## nicole0612

GNIPPOHS said:


> Enabled by cavalla! picked up the BeB twilly for blue glacier k. rainy day today, grrr cannot pick up the blue tones



What a perfect match! This looks so pretty.


----------



## nicole0612

kathydep said:


> Reason with me ladies... Am I the only one bothered by twillies not being the same length. I always buy in pairs and I HATE it when the pair are not the same length. Do you guys notice this? Does it bother you? Do you exchange like I do? Thanks for your insight!



I have never noticed to be honest! If one is too long or too short for your needs then it makes sense to exchange it. If it is only slightly longer or shorter than maybe it is ok?


----------



## kathydep

nicole0612 said:


> I have never noticed to be honest! If one is too long or too short for your needs then it makes sense to exchange it. If it is only slightly longer or shorter than maybe it is ok?


Looks like this, what do you think?


----------



## nicole0612

kathydep said:


> Looks like this, what do you think?


That is surprising!  Are your other twilly pairs the same length?  I could check mine, but all of the matching pairs are already on B handles.  It wouldn't bother me unless one was too short or one was too long for what I needed it for, because usually a twilly is meant for some use where the exact length will not be obvious (wrapping handles, making a belt, pussy neck bow, etc).


----------



## kathydep

nicole0612 said:


> That is surprising!  Are your other twilly pairs the same length?  I could check mine, but all of the matching pairs are already on B handles.  It wouldn't bother me unless one was too short or one was too long for what I needed it for, because usually a twilly is meant for some use where the exact length will not be obvious (wrapping handles, making a belt, pussy neck bow, etc).


This is not the first time I noticed it. Since my home boutique is out of state, the first thing I do is inspect the length when I get the shipment. I only compare the length of the pair and not to every twilly in my collection. I usually exchange it, but the shipping back and forth is getting old. I have asked for the length to be checked first before it gets shipped to me but still, I'm confused as to why they dont get that this is a big variation in length. Sorry, just venting. I've learned to let go of a lot of things since I know H items are mostly handmade but can't seem to shake this one off.


----------



## nicole0612

kathydep said:


> This is not the first time I noticed it. Since my home boutique is out of state, the first thing I do is inspect the length when I get the shipment. I only compare the length of the pair and not to every twilly in my collection. I usually exchange it, but the shipping back and forth is getting old. I have asked for the length to be checked first before it gets shipped to me but still, I'm confused as to why they dont get that this is a big variation in length. Sorry, just venting. I've learned to let go of a lot of things since I know H items are mostly handmade but can't seem to shake this one off.



That makes sense. Sorry about that!


----------



## cavalla

GNIPPOHS said:


> Enabled by cavalla! picked up the BeB twilly for blue glacier k. rainy day today, grrr cannot pick up the blue tones





They're so perfect with each other!


----------



## Purseperson420

I managed to tie a twilly on my tiny handle!


----------



## nicole0612

Purseperson420 said:


> I managed to tie a twilly on my tiny handle!
> 
> View attachment 3742970



So adorable!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kathydep said:


> Reason with me ladies... Am I the only one bothered by twillies not being the same length. I always buy in pairs and I HATE it when the pair are not the same length. Do you guys notice this? Does it bother you? Do you exchange like I do? Thanks for your insight!


Sorry...Never noticed. Wouldn't care even if I did. hahahaha


----------



## kathydep

Israeli_Flava said:


> Sorry...Never noticed. Wouldn't care even if I did. hahahaha


I wish I'm like you!!


----------



## Fab41

kathydep said:


> Looks like this, what do you think?


i believe there will be some stretch to the silk when one uses it on handles..eventually they wont exactly be the same, hehe


----------



## kathydep

Fab41 said:


> i believe there will be some stretch to the silk when one uses it on handles..eventually they wont exactly be the same, hehe


I understand they wont be exactly the same now either. Just not about half an inch off the bat. Oh well, my cross to carry. Lol!


----------



## missD

Savana Dance.


----------



## Purseperson420

nicole0612 said:


> So adorable!



Thank you !


----------



## cavalla

missD said:


> View attachment 3743222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Savana Dance.



Lovely!


----------



## louloulou89

Ms trench kelly!


----------



## gazalia

Can anyone Tell me how to get the Brides de Gala Limited Edition Heart Twilly? 
I am so in love


----------



## gazalia

louloulou89 said:


> View attachment 3744536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms trench kelly!


Stunning! Great Choice..


----------



## gazalia

bunnyNwife said:


> View attachment 3721466
> 
> Does it match ? Or shld get another twilly ?


Absolutely Perfect. Nice contrast!


----------



## Luccibag

My black box birkin 35


----------



## cavalla

louloulou89 said:


> View attachment 3744536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms trench kelly!



I love this pairing! Which twilly is this?


----------



## bunnieangel

Luccibag said:


> My black box birkin 35
> View attachment 3744795


Sorry for being off topic but what size is this rodeo? Is this the MM?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Luccibag said:


> My black box birkin 35
> View attachment 3744795


Your new rodeo is very cute. Love that it looks mainly all pink tones


----------



## Rhl2987

GNIPPOHS said:


> Enabled by cavalla! picked up the BeB twilly for blue glacier k. rainy day today, grrr cannot pick up the blue tones


Lovely combo!


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## kathydep

Update on my twilly "issue"

My SA is out for 2 weeks, so as my MD because of podium, so I had to deal with Asst Mgr. He pushed back a bit when I told him my concern. Heard the common words "handmade" and "variation" and "out of stock." I thought he was  not interested in appeasing my neurotic ways when I talked to him on Saturday until I got an email today saying he had a pair for me with the exact length! He'll waive shipping too.

This is why I love my home boutique. They always take care of me!


----------



## hoot

Brides de Gala Love twilly


----------



## odette57

hoot said:


> View attachment 3747227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brides de Gala Love twilly



Sooo pretty!


----------



## smallfry

kathydep said:


> Update on my twilly "issue"
> 
> My SA is out for 2 weeks, so as my MD because of podium, so I had to deal with Asst Mgr. He pushed back a bit when I told him my concern. Heard the common words "handmade" and "variation" and "out of stock." I thought he was  not interested in appeasing my neurotic ways when I talked to him on Saturday until I got an email today saying he had a pair for me with the exact length! He'll waive shipping too.
> 
> This is why I love my home boutique. They always take care of me!



Good news!  Enjoy them!


----------



## hoot

odette57 said:


> Sooo pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Alright - can any of you ladies (and gents) suggest a good twilly for my Gris Tourtrelle K28? I have one which has muted / pale pink in it so want something that stands out (but in a good way).  Thank you in advance!


----------



## LadyCupid

louloulou89 said:


> View attachment 3744536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms trench kelly!


Would love to know the name of the twilly too. Thank you.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Purseperson420 said:


> I managed to tie a twilly on my tiny handle!
> 
> View attachment 3742970


Adorable!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

kathydep said:


> Update on my twilly "issue"
> 
> My SA is out for 2 weeks, so as my MD because of podium, so I had to deal with Asst Mgr. He pushed back a bit when I told him my concern. Heard the common words "handmade" and "variation" and "out of stock." I thought he was  not interested in appeasing my neurotic ways when I talked to him on Saturday until I got an email today saying he had a pair for me with the exact length! He'll waive shipping too.
> 
> This is why I love my home boutique. They always take care of me!


So glad they took care of this. I have never tried to measure mine up, but now I will pay attention to this kind of thing.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Ang-Lin said:


> Alright - can any of you ladies (and gents) suggest a good twilly for my Gris Tourtrelle K28? I have one which has muted / pale pink in it so want something that stands out (but in a good way).  Thank you in advance!


Any of the savannah dance i suggest[emoji108]


----------



## Monique1004

Ang-Lin said:


> Alright - can any of you ladies (and gents) suggest a good twilly for my Gris Tourtrelle K28? I have one which has muted / pale pink in it so want something that stands out (but in a good way).  Thank you in advance!



I saw someone posted a GP with twillies. Might work well with your GrisT as well. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31471756/

It's "Modernisme Tropical" (H062974S-04)
View attachment 3748869


----------



## Ang-Lin

Monique1004 said:


> I saw someone posted a GP with twillies. Might work well with your GrisT as well.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31471756/
> 
> It's "Modernisme Tropical" (H062974S-04)
> View attachment 3748869



Thank you so much! I will try and look for this (as well as the Savana Dance as suggested by PurseonFleek when I see my SA next week


----------



## Melbee

New brides de gala love twilly came today.


----------



## Rhl2987

hopiko said:


> After sitting in my drawer for years, I finally put my tree of life twillies on my noir chevre SO!  Love the pop!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728421


That looks awesome hopiko!!


----------



## Possum

CClovesbags said:


> View attachment 3746058


So pretty! Do you mind sharing the name and number of this twilly please @CClovesbags?


----------



## LovEmAll

Ang-Lin said:


> Alright - can any of you ladies (and gents) suggest a good twilly for my Gris Tourtrelle K28? I have one which has muted / pale pink in it so want something that stands out (but in a good way).  Thank you in advance!





PurseOnFleek said:


> Any of the savannah dance i suggest[emoji108]



Another vote for SD.  Maybe the second to last in this pic (as you can see I'm obsessed with SD)


----------



## CClovesbags

Possum said:


> So pretty! Do you mind sharing the name and number of this twilly please @CClovesbags?



Of course... here you are [emoji4]


----------



## Possum

CClovesbags said:


> Of course... here you are [emoji4]
> View attachment 3749334


Thankyou!


----------



## missD

hoot said:


> View attachment 3747227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brides de Gala Love twilly



The most gorgeous bag and Twilly!


----------



## hopiko

Rhl2987 said:


> That looks awesome hopiko!!


Thank you!!  I am really am surprised at how much I love this combo!


----------



## Ang-Lin

twilly in lieu of half the strap on J28!!


----------



## cherylc

Tapis Persan on my K32 Gris Mouette, love the pinks!!!


----------



## bagloverismeme

Twilly to shorten the strap for my jypsiere 28 in menthe.


----------



## moonstone

My first attempt at tying twillies.


----------



## kathydep

Haven't seen much of this twilly, especially in this colorway so i felt compelled to share. Sangels and Zigzag twilly.


----------



## MrsAmazing

Melbee said:


> New brides de gala love twilly came today.


Hi are these Brides de Gala Love limited edition? My MIL loves Hermes and I want to buy her a few from our Hermes Dallas store.  She has plenty and I want to surprise her with these!  Any information is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Melbee

MrsAmazing said:


> Hi are these Brides de Gala Love limited edition? My MIL loves Hermes and I want to buy her a few from our Hermes Dallas store.  She has plenty and I want to surprise her with these!  Any information is greatly appreciated!!


Hi. Yes, I believe they are limited edition and they come in a heart shaped box. You are so sweet to think of your MIL. HTH. Good luck!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Brides de gala twilly CW13 on noir togo B


----------



## meowmeow94

Brides de gala love 10 is beautiful! Got it at the boutique today
They have 8 more at the Rodeo drive location


----------



## Paige C.

old bag, new twilly




Sorry I didn't really tie them on, just have a quick try
My friend wants one from me, but I don't know which one to give up


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Paige C. said:


> old bag, new twilly
> View attachment 3755348
> View attachment 3755349
> View attachment 3755350
> 
> Sorry I didn't really tie them on, just have a quick try
> My friend wants one from me, but I don't know which one to give up


I love how a twilly dresses up a Herbag [emoji4] i am looking to buy a classic herbag in old style I feel the need for a older beauty in my H collection. If you have to give away a twilly pick the colour that you dont gravitate much to . For me im not a green person so any twillies that have green as a dominant colour arent for me.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Picked up these twillies at the airport, Ballade en Berline on BE.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Natalie j said:


> Picked up these twillies at the airport, Ballade en Berline on BE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759128



Your BE birkin is gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

obsessedwhermes said:


> Your BE birkin is gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Orangefanatic

Natalie j said:


> Picked up these twillies at the airport, Ballade en Berline on BE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759128


We are twilly twinsie!! Looooove your BE B!!!!


----------



## ianskee123

Savana Dance


----------



## cherylc

Finally got my hands on La Promenade du Matin!!! 




saw a friend use two twillies to add a bow and i wanted to give it a try. what are your thoughts? too busy? or should i tuck the tail on the side? or make it a smaller tail?


----------



## QuelleFromage

cherylc said:


> Finally got my hands on La Promenade du Matin!!!
> 
> View attachment 3761826
> 
> 
> saw a friend use two twillies to add a bow and i wanted to give it a try. what are your thoughts? too busy? or should i tuck the tail on the side? or make it a smaller tail?
> 
> View attachment 3761827


This looks beautiful on your K! You were right!


----------



## nicole0612

cherylc said:


> Finally got my hands on La Promenade du Matin!!!
> 
> View attachment 3761826
> 
> 
> saw a friend use two twillies to add a bow and i wanted to give it a try. what are your thoughts? too busy? or should i tuck the tail on the side? or make it a smaller tail?
> 
> View attachment 3761827



I did the same on a B! I think it is fun for a change, and you can always remove the second twilly when you are feeling more understated.


----------



## odette57

cherylc said:


> Finally got my hands on La Promenade du Matin!!!
> 
> View attachment 3761826
> 
> 
> saw a friend use two twillies to add a bow and i wanted to give it a try. what are your thoughts? too busy? or should i tuck the tail on the side? or make it a smaller tail?
> 
> View attachment 3761827



So pretty!  This is my current favorite, I had been moving this one from purse to purse.


----------



## nana9026

Dressing up B30 with new Twillys. Love the [emoji173]️[emoji173]️. Happy weekend!


----------



## Oryx816

ianskee123 said:


> Savana Dance
> View attachment 3760368



I love this!  Nice bow tying skills!  An SA did this to my Blue Hydra Kelly and I haven't taken it off since I am pretty confident I will fail in my attempt!  [emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

Natalie j said:


> Picked up these twillies at the airport, Ballade en Berline on BE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759128



Twins on this twilly!  I have it on the reverse side on a BE GP36.


----------



## tatacrazy

Hello ladies

I have wrapped my twilly in a bag and use everyday, now it looks pretty dirty, any idea on how to clean the twillies? 

Much thanks in advance


----------



## cavalla

tatacrazy said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I have wrapped my twilly in a bag and use everyday, now it looks pretty dirty, any idea on how to clean the twillies?
> 
> Much thanks in advance



Cleaning Scarves


----------



## ianskee123

Oryx816 said:


> I love this!  Nice bow tying skills!  An SA did this to my Blue Hydra Kelly and I haven't taken it off since I am pretty confident I will fail in my attempt!  [emoji23]



Hahahaha  it took me a while to figure it out. When looking at vidoes, it seem so simple... then I tried doing it on my own... 

Exhibit A: Expectation vs Reality


----------



## Oryx816

ianskee123 said:


> Hahahaha  it took me a while to figure it out. When looking at vidoes, it seem so simple... then I tried doing it on my own...
> 
> Exhibit A: Expectation vs Reality
> View attachment 3774692



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. You slay me!  It is so true, it looks so simple when watching the SAs or a video but my outcomes are less than stellar.  I still maintain that H should have workshops on twilly tying.


----------



## tatacrazy

cavalla said:


> Cleaning Scarves



Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ianskee123 said:


> Hahahaha  it took me a while to figure it out. When looking at vidoes, it seem so simple... then I tried doing it on my own...
> 
> Exhibit A: Expectation vs Reality
> View attachment 3774692


This made me laugh out loud! Too funny! Keep practicing try watching multiple YouTube vids. I watched a few before trying and i admit first attempt actually turned out well depending if you count the fact i had to re-wrap more sparingly to have enough twilly left to do the bow (otherwise that took me 3 attempts lol)


----------



## nana9026

Dans un jardin anglais Twilly on my new goldie[emoji173]️Loving the butterfly  on one end[emoji4]


----------



## floflo

Pairing my new Brides de Gala twilly with K32. [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169] What do you think?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

floflo said:


> Pairing my new Brides de Gala twilly with K32. [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169] What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 3780149


Brings a pop of colour to a otherwise neutral bag


----------



## clutchbag

PurseOnFleek said:


> This made me laugh out loud! Too funny! Keep practicing try watching multiple YouTube vids. I watched a few before trying and i admit first attempt actually turned out well depending if you count the fact i had to re-wrap more sparingly to have enough twilly left to do the bow (otherwise that took me 3 attempts lol)



I always do it the "wrong" way (on purpose) by starting in the middle of the handle and working my way down to the hardware on both sides. It's the only way I can even get close to making the ends come out evenly!


----------



## kathydep

clutchbag said:


> I always do it the "wrong" way (on purpose) by starting in the middle of the handle and working my way down to the hardware on both sides. It's the only way I can even get close to making the ends come out evenly!


I do it the same way! My SA almost slapped my wrist when she saw me wrapping from the side and not the middle. Is it really the wrong way? Lol!


----------



## clutchbag

kathydep said:


> I do it the same way! My SA almost slapped my wrist when she saw me wrapping from the side and not the middle. Is it really the wrong way? Lol!



I was always told that you were supposed to wrap from end to end...but I could never make it come out right. So I start from the middle and then both free ends are the same and my OCD sensibilities are satisfied!  LOL


----------



## kathydep

clutchbag said:


> I was always told that you were supposed to wrap from end to end...but I could never make it come out right. So I start from the middle and then both free ends are the same and my OCD sensibilities are satisfied!  LOL


Interesting! My SA said the right way is from the middle. After taking her advice, my twilly wrapping time shrunk from about 45 mins on a good day  down to 5 on a bad day. LOL!

I think that's why I ended up buying more. It was so cumbersome for me before and now it's fun! Even one of my friend noticed the improvement on the symmetry of my twillies when wrapped on handles. Haha!


----------



## lrishmany

My passenger couple weeks ago


----------



## lrishmany

Obsessed with these new twillies


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Some twilly action[emoji4]


----------



## Rhl2987

I love these new twillies on my barenia! I may get them in another colorway as well. I'm crazy for the bandana print!!


----------



## hopiko

Summery combos!  Bleu Paon and Rose Shocking chevre bags with their twillies on the train to work!!


----------



## Ladybaga

hopiko said:


> Summery combos!  Bleu Paon and Rose Shocking chevre bags with their twillies on the train to work!!


I am swooning over here.  GORGEOUS!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

I bought a pair of new twillies for my bolide bag last week during my trip to Kyoto in Japan.




The info of the twilly.




Love how they match with my bag.


----------



## snarfy

B25 Blue Indigo Contour all dressed up.


----------



## Christofle

snarfy said:


> B25 Blue Indigo Contour all dressed up.



Is that coffee charm from petit H? It's so cute!!!


----------



## snarfy

Christofle said:


> Is that coffee charm from petit H? It's so cute!!!


Yes, coffee and scooter are both petit H.  Petit H has the cutest charms!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Brides de gala on black B [emoji16]


----------



## hoot

Natalie j said:


> Brides de gala on black B [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796937


This is the only cw I haven't been able to get my hands on! They've all be on h. com except this one.  Love this cw!


----------



## Sparkledolll

hoot said:


> This is the only cw I haven't been able to get my hands on! They've all be on h. com except this one.  Love this cw!



Thanks! My store only received this CW this week. Also it's on H.com EU site [emoji6]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Rhl2987 said:


> I love these new twillies on my barenia! I may get them in another colorway as well. I'm crazy for the bandana print!!


I love your Barenia B!


Natalie j said:


> Brides de gala on black B [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796937


Need this colourway...


----------



## allure244

hoot said:


> This is the only cw I haven't been able to get my hands on! They've all be on h. com except this one.  Love this cw!



I'm the same too. Collected pairs of the other 8 colors and cw 09 is the one that I can't seem to find. Lol. Looks so beautiful on a black bag as modeled on Natalie J's bag.


----------



## madlyinlove

Brides de gala love on us site now. 


http://m.usa.hermes.com/hoscatalog/filter/?sublevel=sl-size&size-twillys=on


----------



## madlyinlove

madlyinlove said:


> Brides de gala love on us site now.
> 
> 
> http://m.usa.hermes.com/hoscatalog/filter/?sublevel=sl-size&size-twillys=on



Gone already.


----------



## dsrm

Natalie j said:


> Brides de gala on black B [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796937


I have been looking for this color way also. Please let me know if anyone sees one. Thank you


----------



## TeeCee77

All dressed up with a new black Twilly [emoji173][emoji7]


----------



## MYH

ianskee123 said:


> Hahahaha  it took me a while to figure it out. When looking at vidoes, it seem so simple... then I tried doing it on my own...
> 
> Exhibit A: Expectation vs Reality
> View attachment 3774692



Lol. I had to chuckle when I saw this. The malachite kelly with twilly bow is my video on Instagram. Are there any pointers I can give you?


----------



## Serva1

Tcooke77 said:


> All dressed up with a new black Twilly [emoji173][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800102



Lovely twilly [emoji173]️ Could you share what the design is?


----------



## ianskee123

MYH said:


> Lol. I had to chuckle when I saw this. The malachite kelly with twilly bow is my video on Instagram. Are there any pointers I can give you?


You are myh_myh_myh  love your instagram, super. You make bow tying using a twilly so effortless  I have watched your video multiple times and everytime I am done I feel like, ok, I can do it this time but as I hold the twilly against the bag, I feel lost again hehe


----------



## juzluvpink

ianskee123 said:


> You are myh_myh_myh  love your instagram, super. You make bow tying using a twilly so effortless  I have watched your video multiple times and everytime I am done I feel like, ok, I can do it this time but as I hold the twilly against the bag, I feel lost again hehe



Sounds exactly like me. When I think I've "mastered" it after watching a zillion times, reality tells me I have a long way to go to mastering it lol


----------



## ianskee123

juzluvpink said:


> Sounds exactly like me. When I think I've "mastered" it after watching a zillion times, reality tells me I have a long way to go to mastering it lol



Hahaha yeah, I get the 'i know it like the back of my hand' feeling right after watching a video then, I pick up the twilly, ok, maybe not. Hahahaha


----------



## chicinthecity777

BdG love twilly CW11 on rouge casaque B30.


----------



## TeeCee77

Of course! The Twilly is Les Cles Twilly colorway 02 (noir) on my Origan Evercolor Kelly 32 [emoji173]


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hoot said:


> This is the only cw I haven't been able to get my hands on! They've all be on h. com except this one.  Love this cw!





allure244 said:


> I'm the same too. Collected pairs of the other 8 colors and cw 09 is the one that I can't seem to find. Lol. Looks so beautiful on a black bag as modeled on Natalie J's bag.





dsrm said:


> I have been looking for this color way also. Please let me know if anyone sees one. Thank you



These are just arriving US stores right now. Keep your eyes peeled in the next couple of weeks!!!


----------



## MYH

ianskee123 said:


> You are myh_myh_myh  love your instagram, super. You make bow tying using a twilly so effortless  I have watched your video multiple times and everytime I am done I feel like, ok, I can do it this time but as I hold the twilly against the bag, I feel lost again hehe



Awww...thanks for letting me know you like my instagram. The twilly bow tying really is sometimes luck.  I don't do it perfectly everytime either. I was very lucky that the video I posted worked the first time because my cameraman (DH) would not have the patience to hold my phone and let me try over and over again.



juzluvpink said:


> Sounds exactly like me. When I think I've "mastered" it after watching a zillion times, reality tells me I have a long way to go to mastering it lol


LOL.  I've had this feeling before too.  You're not the only one. I've also seen some videos where I can't seem to master what is being shown.



ianskee123 said:


> Hahaha yeah, I get the 'i know it like the back of my hand' feeling right after watching a video then, I pick up the twilly, ok, maybe not. Hahahaha


Don't let the twilly win! Keep trying.


----------



## Serva1

Tcooke77 said:


> Of course! The Twilly is Les Cles Twilly colorway 02 (noir) on my Origan Evercolor Kelly 32 [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800565



Thank you, love evercolour [emoji173]️


----------



## dsrm

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> These are just arriving US stores right now. Keep your eyes peeled in the next couple of weeks!!!


I just got mine!!


----------



## hoot

dsrm said:


> I just got mine!!


Lucky you!! Can you message me which store?


----------



## Mzzz.D

Les Falcons Bandana Twilly on Etain and Bleu Thalassa candy birkin 35 ❤️


----------



## Mzzz.D

Don't know the name of the twilly but I love it on my rouge grenat birkin 30


----------



## Wiggerl

Hello all together,

Is a Twilly a must have?


----------



## bunnieangel

Is this Birkin rouge grenat? I'm looking for a the perfect twilly to match mine and my rose azalee rodeo. 
Love your twilly with your Birkin. 


Wiggerl said:


> Hello all together,
> 
> Is a Twilly a must have?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Circling back in this thread that the cream BdG love twillies are in stores now! My SA sent out my two yesterday so they are out there ladies and gents!!


----------



## misspink001

PurseOnFleek said:


> Some twilly action[emoji4]
> View attachment 3792943
> View attachment 3792944



How do you tie it like that? I love it!!!


----------



## misspink001

bunnieangel said:


> Is this Birkin rouge grenat? I'm looking for a the perfect twilly to match mine and my rose azalee rodeo.
> Love your twilly with your Birkin.



I feel like there is not just one perfect Twilly to match but lots!!!


----------



## misspink001

Colvert with rose pale Savana.


----------



## misspink001

Mzzz.D said:


> Les Falcons Bandana Twilly on Etain and Bleu Thalassa candy birkin 35 ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804017


Your bags are beautiful, and so is your kitchen!!! And it is completely spotless. Gorgeous!


----------



## Mzzz.D

misspink001 said:


> Your bags are beautiful, and so is your kitchen!!! And it is completely spotless. Gorgeous!


Thank you, misspink001!


----------



## ANN-11

New twilly


----------



## shoppermomof4

Loving this one [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Alivia

Was debating buying the blue/green/yellow/pink colour under the waves twilly. But the post above by ANN-11 has totally sold it to me! Stunning


----------



## molmol4317

Hi All, I'm having trouble deciding and horrible with color coordination.  Which twilly color do you think look best with a flamingo Lindy?  Honestly, I'm not a fan of the patterns available now, but there is nothing else at the moment.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## kathydep

molmol4317 said:


> Hi All, I'm having trouble deciding and horrible with color coordination.  Which twilly color do you think look best with a flamingo Lindy?  Honestly, I'm not a fan of the patterns available now, but there is nothing else at the moment.  Thanks in advance!


I'm planning to buy the last one so i vote for that!


----------



## weibandy

molmol4317 said:


> Hi All, I'm having trouble deciding and horrible with color coordination.  Which twilly color do you think look best with a flamingo Lindy?  Honestly, I'm not a fan of the patterns available now, but there is nothing else at the moment.  Thanks in advance!


You can use any of these, but the middle and far right might be best.  Of those, the far right is the best absolute match to the bag, but you might want to think about how you will be using it.  For example, the middle one will look amazing when you wear jeans, or another out fit with a lot of blue.  I often try and match the twilly not just to the bag, but to the other things I am wearing, especially if also wearing a scarf.


----------



## molmol4317

weibandy said:


> You can use any of these, but the middle and far right might be best.  Of those, the far right is the best absolute match to the bag, but you might want to think about how you will be using it.  For example, the middle one will look amazing when you wear jeans, or another out fit with a lot of blue.  I often try and match the twilly not just to the bag, but to the other things I am wearing, especially if also wearing a scarf.


Great advice, thank you


----------



## christina86

I think I made at least 50 attempts to tie twillies on my B and this is what I came up with.  Does anyone need a drink after attempting to tie twillies?


----------



## suziez

weibandy said:


> You can use any of these, but the middle and far right might be best.  Of those, the far right is the best absolute match to the bag, but you might want to think about how you will be using it.  For example, the middle one will look amazing when you wear jeans, or another out fit with a lot of blue.  I often try and match the twilly not just to the bag, but to the other things I am wearing, especially if also wearing a scarf.


I do this also.  I think matching the outfit to the twilly is just as important.


----------



## chicinthecity777

christina86 said:


> I think I made at least 50 attempts to tie twillies on my B and this is what I came up with.  Does anyone need a drink after attempting to tie twillies?
> 
> View attachment 3822395


They look really good! And yes I feel you! LOL! I am not good with them either. I normally have to do them several times before I am happy with and hence I don't take them off very often.


----------



## christina86

xiangxiang0731 said:


> They look really good! And yes I feel you! LOL! I am not good with them either. I normally have to do them several times before I am happy with and hence I don't take them off very often.


haha yes!  These will be staying on for awhile. I can't go through that ordeal anytime soon.


----------



## Lollipop15

molmol4317 said:


> Hi All, I'm having trouble deciding and horrible with color coordination.  Which twilly color do you think look best with a flamingo Lindy?  Honestly, I'm not a fan of the patterns available now, but there is nothing else at the moment.  Thanks in advance!


I like the one on the far right!


----------



## lovefirey

christina86 said:


> I think I made at least 50 attempts to tie twillies on my B and this is what I came up with.  Does anyone need a drink after attempting to tie twillies?
> 
> View attachment 3822395



Good job!! The combo looks spectacular!!


----------



## rhm

christina86 said:


> I think I made at least 50 attempts to tie twillies on my B and this is what I came up with.  Does anyone need a drink after attempting to tie twillies?
> 
> View attachment 3822395



You are not alone! I think B is much harder than wrapping K's handle.


----------



## Rhl2987

I am loving the bandana twillies for my barenia!! I may get a third colorway as well


----------



## dragonette

Rhl2987 said:


> I am loving the bandana twillies for my barenia!! I may get a third colorway as well


Twinning!


----------



## Rhl2987

dragonette said:


> Twinning!
> 
> View attachment 3824248


You tied those so perfectly!!


----------



## dragonette

Rhl2987 said:


> You tied those so perfectly!!


It was my SA!


----------



## Darma

Tcooke77 said:


> Of course! The Twilly is Les Cles Twilly colorway 02 (noir) on my Origan Evercolor Kelly 32 [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800565



I love this black twilly.  Is this new from the fall/winter season? I couldn't find it online.  Thank you!


----------



## Ruxby

My first time tying a twilly on my vintage box leather tote bag and I think it looks cute.


----------



## dragonette

Okay guys, so I did a thing. I have been wishing for full black twillies from H but there are just none, so I bought a maxi twilly and took it to my tailor...


----------



## 27leborse

What a terrific idea!


----------



## dragonette

27leborse said:


> What a terrific idea!


Thank you! I'm so glad it turned out okay. I was nervous that the tailor wouldn't do a good job and it would be all messed up.


----------



## Rhl2987

So happy that these bandana twillies will also work for my new baby


----------



## Rhl2987

So happy that these bandana twillies will also work for my new baby


----------



## KRZ

Hi!! Does anyone know if the Savana dance twillies are still available? Specifically the light pink color way [emoji5]


----------



## molmol4317

KRZ said:


> Hi!! Does anyone know if the Savana dance twillies are still available? Specifically the light pink color way [emoji5]


I've called the US number and asked my local store the same question, they say Savana is all gone


----------



## mygoodies

dragonette said:


> Okay guys, so I did a thing. I have been wishing for full black twillies from H but there are just none, so I bought a maxi twilly and took it to my tailor...
> 
> View attachment 3825149
> View attachment 3825150



Such a terrific idea!! Did yr tailor need the entire Maxi Twilly for the 2 twillies? Looks perfect! I wish H would make more black/white combo too!


----------



## dragonette

mygoodies said:


> Such a terrific idea!! Did yr tailor need the entire Maxi Twilly for the 2 twillies? Looks perfect! I wish H would make more black/white combo too!



She only used one small part! Basically the length of the maxi twilly is enough to make two twillies. So she only had to cut one length. With the remaining fabric, I can probably make another 4 at least.  When SA was tying the black twillies for me, she suggested I make more out of the leftover, to use as spares.


----------



## lynne_ross

dragonette said:


> She only used one small part! Basically the length of the maxi twilly is enough to make two twillies. So she only had to cut one length. With the remaining fabric, I can probably make another 4 at least.  When SA was tying the black twillies for me, she suggested I make more out of the leftover, to use as spares.



This is such a great idea! I don't put any twillies on my black b, but if I wear too I would want them in all black too!


----------



## KRZ

molmol4317 said:


> I've called the US number and asked my local store the same question, they say Savana is all gone



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Holsby

dragonette said:


> Okay guys, so I did a thing. I have been wishing for full black twillies from H but there are just none, so I bought a maxi twilly and took it to my tailor...
> 
> View attachment 3825149
> View attachment 3825150


This is a good solution! I would like just black on the handle of my black beauty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Meta

Darma said:


> I love this black twilly.  Is this new from the fall/winter season? I couldn't find it online.  Thank you!


It's a limited edition twilly and so far not seen online. (All 3 twilly below are limited edition, the far right is entirely a single color twilly. )


----------



## dragonette

weN84 said:


> It's a limited edition twilly and so far not seen online. (All 3 twilly below are limited edition, the far right is entirely a single color twilly. )
> 
> View attachment 3827610


Omg! They need to make black plain twillies!


----------



## Darma

weN84 said:


> It's a limited edition twilly and so far not seen online. (All 3 twilly below are limited edition, the far right is entirely a single color twilly. )
> 
> View attachment 3827610



Thank you!  These limited editions are super fab!


----------



## Rhl2987

Trying the Savana dance twillies on my new Kelly!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Rhl2987 said:


> Trying the Savana dance twillies on my new Kelly!



They look great!! Love the first one especially!!!


----------



## Lukas62

Astrology nouvelle twilly on a black kelly.


----------



## mygoodies

Haven’t posted here for a while  so here u go. BdG Love twillies on Bleu Nuit Togo


----------



## Cilifene

dragonette said:


> Okay guys, so I did a thing. I have been wishing for full black twillies from H but there are just none, so I bought a maxi twilly and took it to my tailor...
> 
> View attachment 3825149
> View attachment 3825150



What a fantastic idea! I'll definitely consider this for mine


----------



## gordea3

christina86 said:


> I think I made at least 50 attempts to tie twillies on my B and this is what I came up with.  Does anyone need a drink after attempting to tie twillies?
> 
> View attachment 3822395


This is just stunning! You should have a drink- to celebrate! What a gorgeous combo!


----------



## Onthego

dragonette said:


> Okay guys, so I did a thing. I have been wishing for full black twillies from H but there are just none, so I bought a maxi twilly and took it to my tailor...
> 
> View attachment 3825149
> View attachment 3825150


This is perfect. Did you buy it online? Are there any other colors? I have not seen this maxi twily, but then I was not really looking. It looks gorgeous. Is this a B30?


----------



## dragonette

Onthego said:


> This is perfect. Did you buy it online? Are there any other colors? I have not seen this maxi twily, but then I was not really looking. It looks gorgeous. Is this a B30?


I bought it from a lady who bought it from our local H store. I haven't looked at maxi twillies except for this one which I came across by chance! Yes it's b30. Thank you!


----------



## Aelfaerie

weN84 said:


> It's a limited edition twilly and so far not seen online. (All 3 twilly below are limited edition, the far right is entirely a single color twilly. )
> 
> View attachment 3827610


Can you explain what you mean by limited edition? Since all twilly colorways/patterns are more or less seasonal, does this mean that those three are rarer or more difficult to find??


----------



## acrowcounted

Aelfaerie said:


> Can you explain what you mean by limited edition? Since all twilly colorways/patterns are more or less seasonal, does this mean that those three are rarer or more difficult to find??


I'm not sure about their rarity but they are definitely a special batch. My SA was showing me the black key one and the red/white one and they are a different fabric and texture compared to the regular Twillies. They are very nice and probably much easier to match with specific bags due to their limited color patterns.


----------



## Meta

Aelfaerie said:


> Can you explain what you mean by limited edition? Since all twilly colorways/patterns are more or less seasonal, does this mean that those three are rarer or more difficult to find??


Yes because it's limited in numbers than regular seasonal twilly. They also have a different care tag than regular twilly.


----------



## mimibee

Is the heart pattern twilly a limited edition? Is it hard to get one from store or online?


----------



## Monique1004

mimibee said:


> Is the heart pattern twilly a limited edition? Is it hard to get one from store or online?



I believe they are sold out in US but you can try by asking your SA to do a search for you.


----------



## hoot

weN84 said:


> It's a limited edition twilly and so far not seen online. (All 3 twilly below are limited edition, the far right is entirely a single color twilly. )
> 
> View attachment 3827610


The noir les cles is available on US h.com. I couldn't find it but called with the item number and they showed up in their system. I've ordered two and they shipped today. It should be here tomorrow. It post if it actually ends up being the twilly! Lol!


----------



## Alice26

I love how twillies can change bags in seconds ❤️


----------



## juzluvpink

Yesterday



Today


----------



## hoot

Les cles twilly
If I use a twilly, I normally only wrap one handle. Since this twilly matches etain so well, I thought it wouldn't hurt to have two on hand if I ever did want to wrap both.


----------



## tonkamama

hoot said:


> Les cles twilly
> If I use a twilly, I normally only wrap one handle. Since this twilly matches etain so well, I thought it wouldn't hurt to have two on hand if I ever did want to wrap both.
> 
> View attachment 3863823
> 
> View attachment 3863824


 Love your Les cles twilly (and your Etain B)....Just received the twilly and of all the ones I have , this design and CW is my most favorite.


----------



## hoot

tonkamama said:


> Love your Les cles twilly (and your Etain B)....Just received the twilly and of all the ones I have , this design and CW is my most favorite.


Thank you!   Please show us yours ... I'd love to see them since they all are cut different.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

hoot said:


> Thank you!   Please show us yours ... I'd love to see them since they all are cut different.



+1[emoji7]


----------



## lollipop

Here is mine bolduc twilly on vermillon bolide


----------



## divinexjanice

lollipop said:


> View attachment 3864880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine bolduc twilly on vermillon bolide



Omg so cute. I need a tutorial on this like yesterday [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Didn’t mean to do the side bow but that’s how it ended up. I think it looks quite cute [emoji2]


----------



## lollipop

divinexjanice said:


> Omg so cute. I need a tutorial on this like yesterday [emoji7]


Thank you  I learned from youtube


----------



## cherylc

Natalie j said:


> Didn’t mean to do the side bow but that’s how it ended up. I think it looks quite cute [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865247



so cute! is your B etain? i love this twilly but sadly can’t find it anymore in store.


----------



## Sparkledolll

cherylc said:


> so cute! is your B etain? i love this twilly but sadly can’t find it anymore in store.



Gris Asphalt [emoji2]


----------



## cherylc

Natalie j said:


> Gris Asphalt [emoji2]



love this new colour! she is a beauty!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Hermezzy

hoot said:


> Les cles twilly
> If I use a twilly, I normally only wrap one handle. Since this twilly matches etain so well, I thought it wouldn't hurt to have two on hand if I ever did want to wrap both.
> 
> View attachment 3863823
> 
> View attachment 3863824


Hi! May I ask- do you wrap just one handle for aesthetic reasons, comfort reasons, or both?


----------



## hoot

Hermezzy said:


> Hi! May I ask- do you wrap just one handle for aesthetic reasons, comfort reasons, or both?


Hi! This is my first B and I never thought I'd end up using twillys at all. I prefer the look of them without and since mine is etain, I don't feel the need to use them for protection. 

But to answer your question, I have started wrapping one handle with a twilly to coordinate with certain outfits and I quite like how it looks when I do that.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Oldie on my newbie. Un Jardin Anglaise on blue Zanzibar K.


----------



## HGT

lollipop said:


> View attachment 3864880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine bolduc twilly on vermillon bolide



How did you make a bow this pretty? It's perfection!  Tutorial please!


----------



## Serva1

Natalie j said:


> Oldie on my newbie. Un Jardin Anglaise on blue Zanzibar K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866180



This twilly looks so pretty with your BZ K [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Serva1 said:


> This twilly looks so pretty with your BZ K [emoji7]



Thank you! I bought this for my Blue electric B so I think it works on most blues [emoji2]


----------



## hopiko

Natalie j said:


> Oldie on my newbie. Un Jardin Anglaise on blue Zanzibar K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866180


Love the cute BZ  bag and the twilly! Great match


----------



## Hermezzy

Natalie j said:


> Oldie on my newbie. Un Jardin Anglaise on blue Zanzibar K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866180


Absolutely fantastic.  Astoundingly beautiful coupling!


----------



## Sparkledolll

hopiko said:


> Love the cute BZ  bag and the twilly! Great match





Hermezzy said:


> Absolutely fantastic.  Astoundingly beautiful coupling!



Thanks guys [emoji8]


----------



## Hermezzy




----------



## Hermezzy

Natalie j said:


> Oldie on my newbie. Un Jardin Anglaise on blue Zanzibar K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866180


Just gorgeous!


----------



## bag345addict

I am thinking about getting a twilly for my bag. Now I thought couldn't you use a mans tie instead? Did one of you ever try that?


----------



## abkr

Let me share my new GP30 Rose Pourpre


----------



## cavalla

abkr said:


> Let me share my new GP30 Rose Pourpre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882334



Lovely bag! And a handsome rodeo you have there!


----------



## abkr

with twilly


----------



## abkr

cavalla said:


> Lovely bag! And a handsome rodeo you have there!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## hopiko

abkr said:


> View attachment 3882349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with twilly


Very nice bag and twilly!  What pattern is this?


----------



## abkr

hopiko said:


> Very nice bag and twilly!  What pattern is this?


I think the name of this pattern is "on a summer day"


----------



## cavalla

bag345addict said:


> I am thinking about getting a twilly for my bag. Now I thought couldn't you use a mans tie instead? Did one of you ever try that?



You got me curious. Just tried with hubby's tie. I think it's a bit too much fabric for this task.


----------



## hopiko

abkr said:


> I think the name of this pattern is "on a summer day"


Thanks!  Love it!


----------



## nddj

Could anyone tell me when new twilly’s will arrive in the boutiques?


----------



## madlyinlove

abkr said:


> View attachment 3882349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with twilly



Perfect match!


----------



## scholastican

Posted this on the shoe and matching bag/scarf thread, my apologies if y’all are sick of seeing this pic [emoji28]


----------



## Ang-Lin

Newly acquired Les Cles twilly with my Clem Gris T K32R

Edit to add: the portrait mode in iphoneX isn’t really on point sometimes....


----------



## abkr

scholastican said:


> Posted this on the shoe and matching bag/scarf thread, my apologies if y’all are sick of seeing this pic [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3885031



Beautiful.. what the color of this B?


----------



## scholastican

abkr said:


> Beautiful.. what the color of this B?



Thank you, it is Gris Mouette [emoji846]


----------



## Monique1004

scholastican said:


> Posted this on the shoe and matching bag/scarf thread, my apologies if y’all are sick of seeing this pic [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3885031



I'm glad that I already have this twilly. I just need a GM bag.


----------



## abkr

scholastican said:


> Thank you, it is Gris Mouette [emoji846]



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## racho

Hi I just got started on hermes twillies. Got a pair of that summer day from a reseller. Love the colours and quality. How do I self check if they are authentic? Tia!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Ang-Lin said:


> Newly acquired Les Cles twilly with my Clem Gris T K32R
> 
> Edit to add: the portrait mode in iphoneX isn’t really on point sometimes....



Love how u match this twilly with the bag!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ang-Lin

obsessedwhermes said:


> Love how u match this twilly with the bag!! [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you, @obsessedwhermes !!!! You have an amazing taste so your message means a lot!


----------



## silliex

Natalie j said:


> Oldie on my newbie. Un Jardin Anglaise on blue Zanzibar K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866180


WOW, STUNNING!


----------



## dragonette

Ang-Lin said:


> Newly acquired Les Cles twilly with my Clem Gris T K32R
> 
> Edit to add: the portrait mode in iphoneX isn’t really on point sometimes....



I love Gris T. I wish they'd bring it back!


----------



## chanelious

Here's my new GP30 in Rose azalee dressed up  
I feel the GP really looks very chic after dressing up


----------



## Ang-Lin

dragonette said:


> I love Gris T. I wish they'd bring it back!


You and I both, sister!


----------



## KH8

chanelious said:


> Here's my new GP30 in Rose azalee dressed up
> I feel the GP really looks very chic after dressing up



Oh is it the lantern one??!?!! I have been eyeing on that but i can't justify having another similar pair!! So very lovely to see others using it!! Excellent match to your GP!!!


----------



## divinexjanice

chanelious said:


> View attachment 3889479
> 
> View attachment 3889480
> 
> 
> Here's my new GP30 in Rose azalee dressed up
> I feel the GP really looks very chic after dressing up



That twilly is gorgeous. May I ask the name of it?


----------



## chanelious

KH8 said:


> Oh is it the lantern one??!?!! I have been eyeing on that but i can't justify having another similar pair!! So very lovely to see others using it!! Excellent match to your GP!!!



yes! prior to your post, i don't remember what design it was it as I'm jus too excited or should i say blinded by firstly the rose azalee, and secondly the perfect match between the bag and twillies. The next thing i know was telling my sa to tie the twillies on and that was the 1st pair of teillies that she pulled out from the drawer  Over at my store, the pastels colors (esp pinky based) fly off the shelves very quickly!


----------



## chanelious

divinexjanice said:


> That twilly is gorgeous. May I ask the name of it?



i just looked up the name , its
*Merveilleuses Lanternes twilly *


----------



## divinexjanice

chanelious said:


> i just looked up the name , its
> *Merveilleuses Lanternes twilly *



Thanks hun. Again, GORGEOUS!


----------



## hopiko

Finally got some twillies for two bags I purchased earlier this year so can "break them out!"
Etoupe B30 with Grand Menage Fleuri



Rose Pourpre K28 with Merveilleuses Lanternes


----------



## Sparkledolll

hopiko said:


> Finally got some twillies for two bags I purchased earlier this year so can "break them out!"
> Etoupe B30 with Grand Menage Fleuri
> View attachment 3894453
> 
> 
> Rose Pourpre K28 with Merveilleuses Lanternes
> View attachment 3894454



Love the twillies on your B30. Do you know if it’s current season? [emoji7]


----------



## hopiko

Natalie j said:


> Love the twillies on your B30. Do you know if it’s current season? [emoji7]


Hi!  I might be wrong but I think it is upcoming season (SS18)!!


----------



## divinexjanice

hopiko said:


> Hi!  I might be wrong but I think it is upcoming season (SS18)!!



Those twillies are definitely not a want but a need!!!


----------



## pandakimvn

BBC said:


> I actually had some free time last night to play with some of my new Twillies and bicolor rodeos, so here are some nice options.
> 
> All with a black B25
> 
> Same Jardin Anglais Twillies, cw 02
> Bicolor rodeo - BE/Turquoise
> 
> View attachment 3587165
> 
> 
> Same as above, with bicolor rodeo Lime/Fuchsia
> 
> View attachment 3587168
> 
> 
> With Savana Dance Twilly cw 04 Indian pink / Indigo / Green
> Bicolor rodeo BE/turquoise
> 
> View attachment 3587169
> 
> 
> Same as above, with bicolor rodeo lime/fuchsia
> 
> View attachment 3587170
> 
> 
> With Savana Dance Twilly cw 11 Mauve/yellow/pink
> Bicolor rodeo Lime/fuchsia
> 
> View attachment 3587171
> 
> 
> Same as above - bicolor rodeo BE/turquoise
> did not work with the turquoise side
> 
> View attachment 3587172


Omg i love love love your collection!!! Its good that you have different colors twilly and rodeos so can match with different color outfits


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Finally got some twillies for two bags I purchased earlier this year so can "break them out!"
> Etoupe B30 with Grand Menage Fleuri
> View attachment 3894453
> 
> 
> Rose Pourpre K28 with Merveilleuses Lanternes
> View attachment 3894454


The etoupe combo made me GASP out loud! Stupendous dear H!!!
Both are so lovely!!!! I can't believe you haven't worn either of them yet!!!


----------



## christina86

Natalie j said:


> Oldie on my newbie. Un Jardin Anglaise on blue Zanzibar K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866180



So gorgeous, I love this combo!  I need to get this twilly somehow.


----------



## tramcaro

Natalie j said:


> Picked up these twillies at the airport, Ballade en Berline on BE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759128



This is exactly what i need for my blue electrique kelly!  Is your bag clemence or togo, as the blue seems more saturated, which is perfection, than the togo i’ve seen?


----------



## KH8

Finally!! Grabbed these twillies even before I got the B.... can’t say which I love more but I do think they complement each other~


----------



## Israeli_Flava

abkr said:


> Let me share my new GP30 Rose Pourpre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882334


Wow I never seen this cw of rodeo! Is it black or green main body color?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

scholastican said:


> Posted this on the shoe and matching bag/scarf thread, my apologies if y’all are sick of seeing this pic [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3885031


Looks so pretty!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ang-Lin said:


> Newly acquired Les Cles twilly with my Clem Gris T K32R
> 
> Edit to add: the portrait mode in iphoneX isn’t really on point sometimes....


Love!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

abkr said:


> View attachment 3882349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with twilly


Gorgeous!


----------



## Sparkledolll

tramcaro said:


> This is exactly what i need for my blue electrique kelly!  Is your bag clemence or togo, as the blue seems more saturated, which is perfection, than the togo i’ve seen?



Thanks dear, it’s Togo [emoji2]


----------



## foofooness

Ang-Lin said:


> Newly acquired Les Cles twilly with my Clem Gris T K32R
> 
> Edit to add: the portrait mode in iphoneX isn’t really on point sometimes....


I love these twillies! Would you happen to have the reference number, as I would like to ask my SA for a pair? TIA!


----------



## Ang-Lin

foofooness said:


> I love these twillies! Would you happen to have the reference number, as I would like to ask my SA for a pair? TIA!


Of course! It's H061428SC02. From what I heard it's a limited edition one from earlier this year for the Madison Ave and BH stores, but don't quote me on that. I did get it from the BH store, though. I tried looking online (H.com) and at my local store unsuccessfully.


----------



## foofooness

Ang-Lin said:


> Of course! It's H061428SC02. From what I heard it's a limited edition one from earlier this year for the Madison Ave and BH stores, but don't quote me on that. I did get it from the BH store, though. I tried looking online (H.com) and at my local store unsuccessfully.


Thank you Ang-Lin! Will try my luck!


----------



## Ang-Lin

foofooness said:


> Thank you Ang-Lin! Will try my luck!


Just PMed you!


----------



## catin

KH8 said:


> Finally!! Grabbed these twillies even before I got the B.... can’t say which I love more but I do think they complement each other~


Lovely color and great photo with all the flowers!


----------



## tramcaro

Learning today a new way to tie twilly from a very patient SA at the Sloane St. Hermes London store.  Here it is,  on the road to perfecting the technique.  Perfect for OCD person like me.


----------



## acrowcounted

Ang-Lin said:


> Of course! It's H061428SC02. From what I heard it's a limited edition one from earlier this year for the Madison Ave and BH stores, but don't quote me on that. I did get it from the BH store, though. I tried looking online (H.com) and at my local store unsuccessfully.


They were limited edition but not to specific stores. They were also available online for a very short time. My Vegas SA said they sold out of them long ago (saw them in September).


----------



## cavalla

Natalie j said:


> Picked up these twillies at the airport, Ballade en Berline on BE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759128



We're twilly twins. It's interesting to see how BE makes the twillies look almost lilac. On my GM it looks gray with very little pink undertone.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Fresh from the Cologne store... hubby picked the matchy twilly..


----------



## foofooness

acrowcounted said:


> They were limited edition but not to specific stores. They were also available online for a very short time. My Vegas SA said they sold out of them long ago (saw them in September).


Thank you acrowcounted!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Balade de Berline on K25 Black Swift.


----------



## acrowcounted

Bleu Zanzibar B30 Epsom PHW with my new Brides de Gala Love Twillies. I'm very pleased with how well they go together!


----------



## Louise Sunshine

Ang-Lin said:


> Newly acquired Les Cles twilly with my Clem Gris T K32R
> 
> Edit to add: the portrait mode in iphoneX isn’t really on point sometimes....


Gorgeous! is this scarf currently in stores?


----------



## Ang-Lin

acrowcounted said:


> View attachment 3911443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleu Zanzibar B30 Epsom PHW with my new Brides de Gala Love Twillies. I'm very pleased with how well they go together!


We're twinsies! ! ! !


----------



## Ang-Lin

Louise Sunshine said:


> Gorgeous! is this scarf currently in stores?


Thank you @Louise Sunshine  it's kind of hit or miss. I was in the Waikiki store last week and saw two of them, but I haven't seen it in my local store in a while. I got mine last month in the Beverly Hills / Rodeo Dr store! Good luck =)


----------



## BirkinLover77

acrowcounted said:


> View attachment 3911443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleu Zanzibar B30 Epsom PHW with my new Brides de Gala Love Twillies. I'm very pleased with how well they go together!


Perfect and stunning matchup! Beautiful color Birkin


----------



## Hermezzy

Natalie j said:


> Balade de Berline on K25 Black Swift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911438


This is beautiful.  SWOONING over that bag charm!  I've looked, in vain, for it in black and can't find it anywhere....


----------



## bagaddictions123

Everything in the picture is my first


----------



## txrosegirl

Kerry yong said:


> Everything in the picture is my first


congrats on your firsts! and i love the way you tied the twilly, looks adorable!


----------



## tingy

bunnyNwife said:


> Fresh from the Cologne store... hubby picked the matchy twilly..
> 
> View attachment 3910790



Hi I love the twilly! Would you happen to know the name of it? TIA!


----------



## bagaddictions123

txrosegirl said:


> congrats on your firsts! and i love the way you tied the twilly, looks adorable!



Thank you ❤️ I browse through Instagram and saw someone posted the lindy with twilly  And tadaaaa.... here it is ! The Instagram is where came from.


----------



## Ang-Lin

tingy said:


> Hi I love the twilly! Would you happen to know the name of it? TIA!


Not OP But I believe the twilly is called Colliers de Chiens.


----------



## Dupsy




----------



## bunnyNwife

Ang-Lin said:


> Not OP But I believe the twilly is called Colliers de Chiens.



I Hv the same twilly in red & purple too but they are on my J28 & K28. Let me find the name of the old on Lindy


----------



## bunnyNwife

tingy said:


> Hi I love the twilly! Would you happen to know the name of it? TIA!



It’s called the Sea, Surf and Fun. Really a fun twilly !


----------



## Ang-Lin

bunnyNwife said:


> I Hv the same twilly in red & purple too but they are on my J28 & K28. Let me find the name of the old on Lindy


oops sorry! I mistook the post with the one right before this one (the orange twilly on the noir Lindy!)


----------



## Dupsy

Dupsy said:


> View attachment 3920795


Oops! Colliers de chiens in rouge vif/blue/vert on k32 box phw


----------



## bunnyNwife

Dupsy said:


> Oops! Colliers de chiens in rouge vif/blue/vert on k32 box phw



We have twin twilly ! 




I also have it in another color but it’s on my coco handle now


----------



## bunnyNwife

When it was still on my K28...


----------



## Melbee

Not sure that these are the right twillies for her but they will work for now.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Bought these eperon d’or cut twillies awhile back, finally using them on RT today


----------



## bagaholic42

GNIPPOHS said:


> Bought these eperon d’or cut twillies awhile back, finally using them on RT today
> 
> View attachment 3949156


This is gorgeous!!! Love the twillies!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GNIPPOHS said:


> Bought these eperon d’or cut twillies awhile back, finally using them on RT today
> 
> View attachment 3949156


*U have the best bags! *


----------



## hannahsophia

Not on an Hermes, but was playing around with twillys today. Does this look okay? I’m not sure if I’m a twilly on handle person [emoji848]


----------



## Mrs.Z

I’m so proud of myself I had to share, I mastered the art of the Twilly! (Next challenge is the bow)


----------



## GNIPPOHS

hannahsophia said:


> Not on an Hermes, but was playing around with twillys today. Does this look okay? I’m not sure if I’m a twilly on handle person [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950889



Rock your twillies however you want!!  These twillies are so fab, too bad i missed them.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Fabulous combinations! These photos are great inspiration for me. Please keep them coming.

I've got a question for you ladies. What color twilly would you combine with an Etoupe Kelly (PHW)? Somehow I just can't find the right color or tones to go with it...If you have any pics, they  would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## divinexjanice

Mrs.Z said:


> I’m so proud of myself I had to share, I mastered the art of the Twilly! (Next challenge is the bow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952371



I looooooooooooooooveeeeeee this combo!!!! And this leather is making me drooool


----------



## Cilifene

Mrs.Z said:


> I’m so proud of myself I had to share, I mastered the art of the Twilly! (Next challenge is the bow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952371



 Beautiful! Is it swift leather? Looks very soft ..


----------



## cocomlle

MaryAndDogs said:


> Fabulous combinations! These photos are great inspiration for me. Please keep them coming.
> 
> I've got a question for you ladies. What color twilly would you combine with an Etoupe Kelly (PHW)? Somehow I just can't find the right color or tones to go with it...If you have any pics, they  would be greatly appreciated.



I really like light pinks on Etoupe. Although I don't style my H bags with twillys on the handles, here's how I rocked the Etoupe B:

Merveilleuses Lanternes; colorway - beige rose/vert d'eau/jaune pâle




Brides de Gala Love Gavroche (missed out on the BdG Love Twillys...not gonna lie, it still hurts ); colorway - beige/rose dragée/vert amande




_PS - Please ignore that photobombing cat._


----------



## Mrs.Z

Cilifene said:


> Beautiful! Is it swift leather? Looks very soft ..



Thank you!  Yes, it’s swift, which I used to be afraid of, but it’s amazing.


----------



## Laura MBB

Mrs.Z said:


> I’m so proud of myself I had to share, I mastered the art of the Twilly! (Next challenge is the bow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952371


The colors are stunning with your bag!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

cocomlle said:


> _PS - Please ignore that photobombing cat._



Thanks for posting the pics! I really LOVE your cat


----------



## Ladybaga

cocomlle said:


> I really like light pinks on Etoupe. Although I don't style my H bags with twillys on the handles, here's how I rocked the Etoupe B:
> 
> Merveilleuses Lanternes; colorway - beige rose/vert d'eau/jaune pâle
> 
> View attachment 3954042
> 
> 
> Brides de Gala Love Gavroche (missed out on the BdG Love Twillys...not gonna lie, it still hurts ); colorway - beige/rose dragée/vert amande
> 
> View attachment 3954049
> 
> 
> _PS - Please ignore that photobombing cat._


Beautiful pics!!! You kitty is precious! I think he/she wants a twilly,too.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

I have tried putting an orange twilly on my 32 Etoupe Kelly but I am really underwhelmed by the result...Still searching for a better match


----------



## tensgrl

Hi Ladies,
I just got a Kelly 28 PHW in Gris Asphalte and would love some suggestions for twillys as I"m worried about marking the handle.  I wear mostly neutrals, especially black and navy.  I'm also not opposed to buying a past season from a reseller if it was a great match.
Thank you!


----------



## cocomlle

Mrs.Z said:


> I’m so proud of myself I had to share, I mastered the art of the Twilly! (Next challenge is the bow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952371



Every time I see this, it makes my heart skip a beat!  The color, leather, GWH, twilly coordination...all just to die for!  Please post more pics.


----------



## Melbee

I think I like these better


----------



## cocomlle

Ladybaga said:


> Beautiful pics!!! You kitty is precious! I think he/she wants a twilly,too.



Thank you!  That cat will go after a twilly like it's covered in catnip! I have to be careful with him or he'll snag one.


----------



## cocomlle

MaryAndDogs said:


> I have tried putting an orange twilly on my 32 Etoupe Kelly but I am really underwhelmed by the result...Still searching for a better match
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955081
> View attachment 3955082



Very nice! I like the way you tied the gavroche! I'm stealing that! 

How about a red twilly for your Etoupe Kelly? Maybe the Jeu de Cartes twilly in the rouge/noir/ardoise cw?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Jeu de Cartes on Blue Electric [emoji16]


----------



## chicinthecity777

cocomlle said:


> _PS - Please ignore that photobombing cat._


No the cat is the best bit! Little cutie!


----------



## suziez

Melbee said:


> I think I like these better


Perfection


----------



## Mininana

GNIPPOHS said:


> Bought these eperon d’or cut twillies awhile back, finally using them on RT today
> 
> View attachment 3949156



Love! You know what twillies are perfect too? Rive droite rive gauche twillies


----------



## acrowcounted

Natalie j said:


> Jeu de Cartes on Blue Electric [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956771


This is amazing! I love how the suits ended up being displayed.


----------



## ladysarah

cocomlle said:


> I really like light pinks on Etoupe. Although I don't style my H bags with twillys on the handles, here's how I rocked the Etoupe B:
> 
> Merveilleuses Lanternes; colorway - beige rose/vert d'eau/jaune pâle
> 
> View attachment 3954042
> 
> 
> Brides de Gala Love Gavroche (missed out on the BdG Love Twillys...not gonna lie, it still hurts ); colorway - beige/rose dragée/vert amande
> 
> View attachment 3954049
> 
> 
> _PS - Please ignore that photobombing cat._


Love these and I have the same one, (marveilleuses lanternes) I was looking for something completely different but the SA brought that, so I grabbed it even though it doesn't work with my bag. I did say to him you have to help get a new bag now to suit the twirly.


----------



## divinexjanice

Natalie j said:


> Jeu de Cartes on Blue Electric [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956771


So in loveee. It's so gorgeous!!!


----------



## cocomlle

Natalie j said:


> Jeu de Cartes on Blue Electric [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956771



Very nice!


----------



## cocomlle

ladysarah said:


> Love these and I have the same one, (marveilleuses lanternes) I was looking for something completely different but the SA brought that, so I grabbed it even though it doesn't work with my bag. I did say to him you have to help get a new bag now to suit the twirly.



Twins w/ the every elegant, sophisticated @ladysarah! Yah!  Same here, I didn't get it to go with anything, just liked the pattern/colors. I also got the Lanternes in the Parme color because I LOVE Parme! If i could have gotten a B in Parme, I could have ended my H journey...I say I "could" have, but I really wouldn't have!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Natalie j said:


> Jeu de Cartes on Blue Electric [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956771



 This Natalie! NEED this jeu de carte cw.



Mininana said:


> Love! You know what twillies are perfect too? Rive droite rive gauche twillies



Thank you Mininana. Yes! Too bad i missed those!


----------



## ladysarah

cocomlle said:


> Twins w/ the every elegant, sophisticated @ladysarah! Yah!  Same here, I didn't get it to go with anything, just liked the pattern/colors. I also got the Lanternes in the Parme color because I LOVE Parme! If i could have gotten a B in Parme, I could have ended my H journey...I say I "could" have, but I really wouldn't have!


Ha! You are too lovely. Raining cats & dogs here so we need some colour to brighten daily life.


----------



## Melbee

I’m finally getting better at the twilly now!


----------



## the_metal_guru

Natalie j said:


> Jeu de Cartes on Blue Electric [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956771



Stunning colour [emoji7] And that twilly works beautifully.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Natalie j said:


> Jeu de Cartes on Blue Electric [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956771


So pretty!!!!


----------



## weibandy

Melbee said:


> I’m finally getting better at the twilly now!


This is so beautiful!  What size is your B?


----------



## Melbee

weibandy said:


> This is so beautiful!  What size is your B?


Thank you. It’s a 25.


----------



## yuanyuan57

Perfect twilly for my Etain Kelly


----------



## okiern1981

Savanna Danse on my vintage VN K35


----------



## Keren16

.


----------



## divinexjanice

yuanyuan57 said:


> View attachment 3966541
> 
> Perfect twilly for my Etain Kelly



It truly is perfect [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Keren16

Keren16 said:


> .


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3966997



Wow, this is really perfect!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Ladies, 

How do you make the twillies stay on the handles? Is there a certain type of knot that you use? Do you wrap them very tightly? How do you do it? 

I've got no idea what am I doing wrong but no matter what I do, I cannot make them stay in place  They always become undone or "ride up" on the handle within a 10 minute walk. It's just impossible.  If I notice that it is happening I give it a quick tug and it helps for a moment but you know, I am not gonna supervise a bag handle 24/7.  I love the extra splash of colour from the twillies but I am slowly becoming convinced that I am a hopeless case. They are probably just not for me 

Are there any tips that you could share for tying them so this doesn't happen? It would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Meta

MaryAndDogs said:


> Ladies,
> 
> How do you make the twillies stay on the handles? Is there a certain type of knot that you use? Do you wrap them very tightly? How do you do it?
> 
> I've got no idea what am I doing wrong but no matter what I do, I cannot make them stay in place  They always become undone or "ride up" on the handle within a 10 minute walk. It's just impossible.  If I notice that it is happening I give it a quick tug and it helps for a moment but you know, I am not gonna supervise a bag handle 24/7.  I love the extra splash of colour from the twillies but I am slowly becoming convinced that I am a hopeless case. They are probably just not for me
> 
> Are there any tips that you could share for tying them so this doesn't happen? It would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


Tutorial here.


----------



## ladysarah

Please excuse the wilting flowers on my desk!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## Ang-Lin

Playing around with my mom’s Rouge Grenat Halzan was so much fun!


----------



## ittybitty

Ang-Lin said:


> Playing around with my mom’s Rouge Grenat Halzan was so much fun!



This is a gorgeous bag!! And adding the twilly gives it some personality. Looks great!! (Hope your mom let's you borrow it for an outing[emoji6])


----------



## Ang-Lin

ittybitty said:


> This is a gorgeous bag!! And adding the twilly gives it some personality. Looks great!! (Hope your mom let's you borrow it for an outing[emoji6])


LOL! Thank you! And she did !!


----------



## princessmaggie

All ready for work tomorrow!


----------



## tadhana

Grand Manege Fleuri on B30 Zanzibar 




Festival Quadri tied over existing twilly.  I am not quite ready to switch out twillies yet.


----------



## ladysarah

More more please!


----------



## Caseyatthebat

My SA braided the Twilly on my Evelyne TPM. I think it looks so pretty!  This is my very first Twilly
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and I think I’m going to end up buying many more!


----------



## ladysarah

Caseyatthebat said:


> My SA braided the Twilly on my Evelyne TPM. I think it looks so pretty!  This is my very first Twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I think I’m going to end up buying many more!


I know! It's a disaster. I used to be the most anti- twirly person ever...


----------



## divinexjanice

Which side do you prefer? My wonderful SA found me the twillys I wanteddddd [emoji7]


----------



## mcpro

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 3978404
> 
> Which side do you prefer? My wonderful SA found me the twillys I wanteddddd [emoji7]



Both !!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 3978404
> 
> Which side do you prefer? My wonderful SA found me the twillys I wanteddddd [emoji7]



I like the pink more!



Caseyatthebat said:


> My SA braided the Twilly on my Evelyne TPM. I think it looks so pretty!  This is my very first Twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I think I’m going to end up buying many more!



Congrats on your first twilly and love your gold tpm!


----------



## acrowcounted

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 3978404
> 
> Which side do you prefer? My wonderful SA found me the twillys I wanteddddd [emoji7]


The front side with the card suits symbols only. Looks so fab!


----------



## divinexjanice

GNIPPOHS said:


> I like the pink more!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first twilly and love your gold tpm!





mcpro said:


> Both !!





acrowcounted said:


> The front side with the card suits symbols only. Looks so fab!



Thanks ladies! [emoji8] I'm over the moon with these twillys! I'm waiting on the grey ones too and will post when I get them!


----------



## Keren16

MaryAndDogs said:


> Wow, this is really perfect!



Thank you! The Twilly was picked by a SA at my home store. She immediately knew what to choose!!


----------



## ANN-11

New twilly on my Barenia FB


----------



## BirkinLover77

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 3978404
> 
> Which side do you prefer? My wonderful SA found me the twillys I wanteddddd [emoji7]


Love the look on both sides but this one is very beautiful!


----------



## BirkinLover77

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3978971
> View attachment 3978972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New twilly on my Barenia FB


Gorgeous!


----------



## LadyD21

My GP 30 Vache Country Craie


----------



## okiern1981

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3978971
> View attachment 3978972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New twilly on my Barenia FB



Hello bag twin!  I need your advice...I initially declined twillies because I wanted to let the leather patina naturally. However, I’m worried my handles will go black like my barenia SaD. Do you advise I purchase a set?


----------



## ANN-11

okiern1981 said:


> Hello bag twin!  I need your advice...I initially declined twillies because I wanted to let the leather patina naturally. However, I’m worried my handles will go black like my barenia SaD. Do you advise I purchase a set?


Definitely twillies for the handles . All of my bags has twillies cause I have sweating hands. But it’s up to you. Twillies definitely help keep the handles from staining. Congrats on your bag such great taste


----------



## ANN-11

BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you BirkinLover77


----------



## okiern1981

ANN-11 said:


> Definitely twillies for the handles . All of my bags has twillies cause I have sweating hands. But it’s up to you. Twillies definitely help keep the handles from staining. Congrats on your bag such great taste



You have great taste too!


----------



## renet

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 3978404
> 
> Which side do you prefer? My wonderful SA found me the twillys I wanteddddd [emoji7]



Both sides! I did the same, one design per handle of my Lindy! [emoji106]


----------



## bagaddictions123

LadyD21 said:


> My GP 30 Vache Country Craie


 I love your twilly. Match so well with your GP ❤️ May I know the name of the twilly?


----------



## LadyD21

Kerry yong said:


> I love your twilly. Match so well with your GP ❤️ May I know the name of the twilly?



Thank you! Yes, that twilly kooks even more stunning with Craie in person. I actually have 2 of the same name: one pink and an orange.  (I only like 1 twilly on my bag) I bought the orange on Faubourg and the pink at CDG duty free. Here is a copy of the Hermès bill of the orange for the name & price I paid. I’m looking for the one from duty free (will post when I find it) because there really isn’t a big difference in price.


----------



## okiern1981

Ok, y’all are either going to love what I did, or read me for filth.  I haven’t found a set of twillies I like (yet) but...I’m creative! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Yes, these are Hermes neckties.


----------



## bag345addict

okiern1981 said:


> Ok, y’all are either going to love what I did, or read me for filth.  I haven’t found a set of twillies I like (yet) but...I’m creative!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981253
> View attachment 3981254
> 
> 
> Yes, these are Hermes neckties.


I had the same idea! Looks great! [emoji177]


----------



## bag345addict

okiern1981 said:


> Ok, y’all are either going to love what I did, or read me for filth.  I haven’t found a set of twillies I like (yet) but...I’m creative!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981253
> View attachment 3981254
> 
> 
> Yes, these are Hermes neckties.


I had the same idea! Looks great! [emoji177]


----------



## okiern1981

bag345addict said:


> I had the same idea! Looks great! [emoji177]



Thank you!  I found a thinner silk works best, though the thicker ties felt great on my hand.  I was just worried about the weight on the handle.


----------



## ANN-11

okiern1981 said:


> Ok, y’all are either going to love what I did, or read me for filth.  I haven’t found a set of twillies I like (yet) but...I’m creative!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981253
> View attachment 3981254
> 
> 
> Yes, these are Hermes neckties.


Look great


----------



## Notorious Pink

Patiently waiting during DS1s voice lesson...


----------



## Sherjohn

Here are mine on my bolide and my herbag. I have a thing about twillies having dual different colours.


----------



## LadyD21

Sherjohn said:


> Here are mine on my bolide and my herbag. I have a thing about twillies having dual different colours.
> 
> View attachment 3982868
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982867


Interesting going with a color combo, it's different.. I like it!


----------



## Sherjohn

LadyD21 said:


> Interesting going with a color combo, it's different.. I like it!



Thank u LadyD21


----------



## ladysarah

Just experimenting... any suggestions of designs to use with black? Or do you think it's superfluous since the handle is black.


----------



## Keren16

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3983142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just experimenting... any suggestions of designs to use with black? Or do you think it's superfluous since the handle is black.



I like to use Twillies on my handles if the bag is worn a lot. They protect. 
Here is a pic of Les  Cles. I bought them last fall.
I like that they do not overshadow the beauty of the bag


----------



## acrowcounted

Keren16 said:


> I like to use Twillies on my handles if the bag is worn a lot. They protect.
> Here is a pic of Les  Cles. I bought them last fall.
> I like that they do not overshadow the beauty of the bag
> View attachment 3983180


I love this Twilly and completely regret not jumping on it when my SA offered it last fall.


----------



## divinexjanice

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3983142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just experimenting... any suggestions of designs to use with black? Or do you think it's superfluous since the handle is black.



I love this twilly on your Kelly. Your Kelly is so perfect [emoji7]


----------



## Keren16

acrowcounted said:


> I love this Twilly and completely regret not jumping on it when my SA offered it last fall.



Maybe your SA can locate one. If not, I’m sure equally appealing Twillies will be offered!


----------



## LadyD21

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3983142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just experimenting... any suggestions of designs to use with black? Or do you think it's superfluous since the handle is black.


I would keep a twilly on the handle even though it is black because the oils from your hand can still transfer to the handle, and Hermes does not clean handles (from what I have I read) 
Since your Kelly is black, you can play with so many twilly colors, just have fun with them! Beautiful Kelly!


----------



## ladysarah

LadyD21 said:


> I would keep a twilly on the handle even though it is black because the oils from your hand can still transfer to the handle, and Hermes does not clean handles (from what I have I read)
> Since your Kelly is black, you can play with so many twilly colors, just have fun with them! Beautiful Kelly!


Thank you! Hermes does not clean handles it's confirmed by the SA. Over time a really bad handle can be replaced, but that's expensive and time consuming. Plus it may not be possible to get a good match with the rest of the bag. I am lurking on this thread now to see twilly ideas. Another id a I sW, was was a thick velvet ribbon on the handle. It is as a while ago, but a member here had 3 small Kelly's I think and used coordinated velvet on the handle. I wish I could remember her name or find a photo...


----------



## ladysarah

divinexjanice said:


> I love this twilly on your Kelly. Your Kelly is so perfect [emoji7]


You are very kind. Thank you.


----------



## LadyD21

ladysarah said:


> Thank you! Hermes does not clean handles it's confirmed by the SA. Over time a really bad handle can be replaced, but that's expensive and time consuming. Plus it may not be possible to get a good match with the rest of the bag. I am lurking on this thread now to see twilly ideas. Another id a I sW, was was a thick velvet ribbon on the handle. It is as a while ago, but a member here had 3 small Kelly's I think and used coordinated velvet on the handle. I wish I could remember her name or find a photo...


I like the velvet ribbon idea too! I would love to see a picture of that.


----------



## kewlada

my contrasting twilly against b30!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Sangles and Zigzag on my new Graphite baby B25.


----------



## CClovesbags

Miss red B30 [emoji4]


----------



## jessleow

Sherjohn said:


> Here are mine on my bolide and my herbag. I have a thing about twillies having dual different colours.
> 
> View attachment 3982868
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982867




Hi Sherjohn,

How much did u pay for this Herbag?  It's so beautiful!!


----------



## Sherjohn

jessleow said:


> Hi Sherjohn,
> 
> How much did u pay for this Herbag?  It's so beautiful!!



Hi Jess, 
Bought in europe for euro1800


----------



## Monique1004

Natalie j said:


> Sangles and Zigzag on my new Graphite baby B25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984262



I like this tie on the handle. Is it done with only one or two together?


----------



## luxi_max

Natalie j said:


> Sangles and Zigzag on my new Graphite baby B25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984262



Gorgeous! Btw, I followed you on IG and your neutral bag collection is amazing!


----------



## Sparkledolll

luxi_max said:


> Gorgeous! Btw, I followed you on IG and your neutral bag collection is amazing!



How kind, Thank you! What’s your IG name? [emoji16]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Monique1004 said:


> I like this tie on the handle. Is it done with only one or two together?



It’s one twilly tie into a bow at the end.


----------



## acrowcounted

I'm so pleased with how well these twillies work with this bag color. I thought it was going to be impossible to find ones to match my Vert Vertigo B25.


----------



## phisigbb

Gorgeous color!!


----------



## luxi_max

Natalie j said:


> How kind, Thank you! What’s your IG name? [emoji16]



Just pm’ed you


----------



## cherylc

new twillies on my Gris Mouette. it’s two twillies with one tied as a bow. i forget the name of these twillies, sorry! got them for my new B but decided to try them on my kelly first. might have gone overboard buying twillies lately so i have enough to go around [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Keren16

Springtime!


----------



## kathydep

acrowcounted said:


> I'm so pleased with how well these twillies work with this bag color. I thought it was going to be impossible to find ones to match my Vert Vertigo B25.
> 
> View attachment 3986788


Match made in heaven!!


----------



## divinexjanice

Sherjohn said:


> Here are mine on my bolide and my herbag. I have a thing about twillies having dual different colours.
> 
> View attachment 3982868
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982867



Is it possible yes wear the herbag with the straps out  like that? I'm thinking the weight of the bag would make it a no. Was considering herbag but the fuss of opening and closing got me a little hesitant


----------



## LadyD21

cherylc said:


> View attachment 3987753
> 
> 
> new twillies on my Gris Mouette. it’s two twillies with one tied as a bow. i forget the name of these twillies, sorry! got them for my new B but decided to try them on my kelly first. might have gone overboard buying twillies lately so i have enough to go around [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



No, no, ....we can never have to many twillies dear!


----------



## LadyD21

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3987765
> 
> 
> Springtime!



Oh wow, I want that twilly! (have 2 of that collection) may I ask if you just bought it? (going to Paris next month)


----------



## Sherjohn

divinexjanice said:


> Is it possible yes wear the herbag with the straps out  like that? I'm thinking the weight of the bag would make it a no. Was considering herbag but the fuss of opening and closing got me a little hesitant



Hi divinexjanice, 
Yes it is possible to use the herbag with the straps out. I do however "buckle" the flap but i usually leave the straps hanging. If not its quite troublesome


----------



## Ang-Lin

cherylc said:


> View attachment 3987753
> 
> 
> new twillies on my Gris Mouette. it’s two twillies with one tied as a bow. i forget the name of these twillies, sorry! got them for my new B but decided to try them on my kelly first. might have gone overboard buying twillies lately so i have enough to go around [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I've done the same thing with two twillys on a K too - this is amazing. The twilly is called astrologie nouvelle.


----------



## cocomlle

acrowcounted said:


> I'm so pleased with how well these twillies work with this bag color. I thought it was going to be impossible to find ones to match my Vert Vertigo B25.
> 
> View attachment 3986788



Oh, very well done! The B25 is so precious!


----------



## catin

acrowcounted said:


> I'm so pleased with how well these twillies work with this bag color. I thought it was going to be impossible to find ones to match my Vert Vertigo B25.
> 
> View attachment 3986788


Wonderful color match - very cute!


----------



## catin

cherylc said:


> View attachment 3987753
> 
> 
> new twillies on my Gris Mouette. it’s two twillies with one tied as a bow. i forget the name of these twillies, sorry! got them for my new B but decided to try them on my kelly first. might have gone overboard buying twillies lately so i have enough to go around [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


These twillies with the Gris Mouette are really nice....I'm really loving the Gris Mouette photos that have been cropping up here lately! I love the CW on those Astrologie Nouvelle twillies as well with the burgundies, reds, grays, and teals - it's a nice combo of colors.


----------



## cherylc

catin said:


> These twillies with the Gris Mouette are really nice....I'm really loving the Gris Mouette photos that have been cropping up here lately! I love the CW on those Astrologie Nouvelle twillies as well with the burgundies, reds, grays, and teals - it's a nice combo of colors.



thank you love! i will say this pic doesn’t show it’s true colour. it’s much cooler and bluer in tone. i think the lighting in starbucks just made it warmer. lol.


----------



## Purrsey

Found these twillies for Anemone


----------



## LadyD21

Pretty! fun spring colors Purrsey!


----------



## Melbee

All dressed up for first outing. Not sure about these twillies but I’m terrified of actually touching the handles.


----------



## bagnut1

Melbee said:


> View attachment 4003670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All dressed up for first outing. Not sure about these twillies but I’m terrified of actually touching the handles.


That is so beautiful!  Love your bag and twillies!


----------



## ice75

Melbee said:


> View attachment 4003670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All dressed up for first outing. Not sure about these twillies but I’m terrified of actually touching the handles.


Melbee, you have a lovely B & nice match with your twillies!! Can I ask what colour is your Birkin?


----------



## Melbee

ice75 said:


> Melbee, you have a lovely B & nice match with your twillies!! Can I ask what colour is your Birkin?



Thank you!  It’s Rose Pourpre


----------



## ice75

Melbee said:


> Thank you!  It’s Rose Pourpre


Ooh....it so beautiful! Enjoy her with good health.Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## MotoChiq

Ang-Lin said:


> I've done the same thing with two twillys on a K too - this is amazing. The twilly is called astrologie nouvelle.



Do you mind telling me the CW of this? I will need my SA to track it down


----------



## Ang-Lin

MotoChiq said:


> Do you mind telling me the CW of this? I will need my SA to track it down


Here goes!


----------



## MotoChiq

Ang-Lin said:


> Here goes!



Looks wayy different in real pics then online. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Melbee

bagnut1 said:


> That is so beautiful!  Love your bag and twillies!





ice75 said:


> Ooh....it so beautiful! Enjoy her with good health.Thanks for sharing with us



Thank you both very much


----------



## BirkinLover77

Melbee said:


> View attachment 4003670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All dressed up for first outing. Not sure about these twillies but I’m terrified of actually touching the handles.


This is perfect! Looks amazing on your Birkin!!


----------



## Paige C.

MotoChiq said:


> Looks wayy different in real pics then online. Thanks for the info!






I think it might be cw11.


----------



## kewlada

tried to tie the twillies on my lindy26. it’s so tough getting it right! it ended up being so messy at the ends.


----------



## divinexjanice

MotoChiq said:


> Looks wayy different in real pics then online. Thanks for the info!



I concur, the pic online did it no justice.


----------



## MotoChiq

Not a Twilly, but a 90 carre as a Evelyne Strap


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Sherjohn said:


> Here are mine on my bolide and my herbag. I have a thing about twillies having dual different colours.
> 
> View attachment 3982868
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982867



Hi! I absolutely love your dual coloured twillies idea. Do you remember the style name? I think I’ll try to pick those up once my new Kelly comes in!


----------



## Sherjohn

ChanelCanuck said:


> Hi! I absolutely love your dual coloured twillies idea. Do you remember the style name? I think I’ll try to pick those up once my new Kelly comes in!



Hi ChanelCanuck,
Which twillies are you referring to? If it is the one on my herbag, it is not available anymore i think, as i got it sometime in 2014. As for the twillies on my bolide, they are called Eperon d'Or Cut, in the colour rose indien/blanc/petrole. Hope the info helps!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Sherjohn said:


> Hi ChanelCanuck,
> Which twillies are you referring to? If it is the one on my herbag, it is not available anymore i think, as i got it sometime in 2014. As for the twillies on my bolide, they are called Eperon d'Or Cut, in the colour rose indien/blanc/petrole. Hope the info helps!


Thank you!  I'll try to hunt down the Eperon d'Or Cut in the pre-loved market!  Love that contrast, I wish they did more dual colors for twillies nowadays!


----------



## Purrsey

Wear my lindy with the “Swimmers” twillies.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

My first twilly (on my first Kelly)!


----------



## LadyD21

Melbee said:


> View attachment 4003670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All dressed up for first outing. Not sure about these twillies but I’m terrified of actually touching the handles.



Stunning! so beautiful and love the twillies colors, the colors blend beautifully.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

ChanelCanuck said:


> My first twilly (on my first Kelly)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008082



She is gorgeous.  Congrats[emoji847]


----------



## ChanelCanuck

CaribeanQueen said:


> She is gorgeous.  Congrats[emoji847]


Thank you!  She's my first Hermès (got her yesterday and the twilly this AM) and I can see myself becoming a devoted fan for life!


----------



## nana9026

kewlada said:


> tried to tie the twillies on my lindy26. it’s so tough getting it right! it ended up being so messy at the ends.
> 
> View attachment 4005691



I always got difficulty finding Twillys for gold colour, but your choice is perfect! It looks so pretty!


----------



## kewlada

nana9026 said:


> I always got difficulty finding Twillys for gold colour, but your choice is perfect! It looks so pretty!



thank you so much! my nice SA helped me to choose this!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> I'm so pleased with how well these twillies work with this bag color. I thought it was going to be impossible to find ones to match my Vert Vertigo B25.
> 
> View attachment 3986788


WOOWOWOWOW! Those look INCREDIBLE!!!!! Makes the whole bag POP!


----------



## Luccibag

Mini plume


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LadyD21 said:


> My GP 30 Vache Country Craie


Absolute perfection! So classy dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mrs.Z said:


> I’m so proud of myself I had to share, I mastered the art of the Twilly! (Next challenge is the bow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952371


darling, what twilly is this???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Does anyone have the Sea Surf and Fun twilly tied to a bag? I'm curious to see how it ties.....


----------



## acrowcounted

Israeli_Flava said:


> Does anyone have the Sea Surf and Fun twilly tied to a bag? I'm curious to see how it ties.....


It creates almost a striped effect.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> It creates almost a striped effect.
> View attachment 4009202


OMG are those the twillies I just asked about???
I LOVE THEM ... that cw on your bag is sooooooo pretty!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Does anyone have this cw of Grand Manege on a bag???
H063065S 11


----------



## LVjudy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Does anyone have the Sea Surf and Fun twilly tied to a bag? I'm curious to see how it ties.....




Here ya go! Still working on my twilly tying [emoji4]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LVjudy said:


> Here ya go! Still working on my twilly tying [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4009226


So pretty dear!!!!! They really do create a linear effect...


----------



## Gina123

cherylc said:


> View attachment 3987753
> 
> 
> new twillies on my Gris Mouette. it’s two twillies with one tied as a bow. i forget the name of these twillies, sorry! got them for my new B but decided to try them on my kelly first. might have gone overboard buying twillies lately so i have enough to go around [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Love your twillies! If you have a chance, I would like to know the name of your twillies. They are gorgeous.


----------



## Cygne18

LVjudy said:


> Here ya go! Still working on my twilly tying [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4009226



Oooh! I like these bright colors. Great job!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

B35 bleu Indigo


----------



## minuit

Israeli_Flava said:


> Does anyone have the Sea Surf and Fun twilly tied to a bag? I'm curious to see how it ties.....


Someone else on the forum posted this photo awhile ago, and I saved it to my computer because I was wondering the exact same thing! I wish I could remember who posted it...


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

ChanelCanuck said:


> My first twilly (on my first Kelly)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008082


What a great first K!   Enjoy!


----------



## LadyD21

Israeli_Flava said:


> Does anyone have this cw of Grand Manege on a bag???
> H063065S 11



Different color on my GP 30


----------



## LadyD21

Israeli_Flava said:


> Does anyone have this cw of Grand Manege on a bag???
> H063065S 11



Another color - really love the Grand Manege collection.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LadyD21 said:


> Another color - really love the Grand Manege collection.


I really love the collection as well!!! Thanks for your pics!!!
 I ordered them =)


----------



## LadyD21

Israeli_Flava said:


> I really love the collection as well!!! Thanks for your pics!!!
> I ordered them =)



I'm going back to Paris next month and hope to score a few more colors while I am there. They are all very beautiful. Please post pics when you get yours!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LadyD21 said:


> Different color on my GP 30


I'm really wondering if this cw would look good on a Gold Birkin??? What do you think???
Is your GP in craie?


----------



## Gina123

Baby Bs trio


----------



## cherylc

Gina123 said:


> Love your twillies! If you have a chance, I would like to know the name of your twillies. They are gorgeous.



thank you! someone in the thread helped me answer my own question.. lol. they are Astrologie Nouvelle. [emoji4]


----------



## Gina123

cherylc said:


> thank you! someone in the thread helped me answer my own question.. lol. they are Astrologie Nouvelle. [emoji4]



Thank you! I love the colors.


----------



## LadyD21

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm really wondering if this cw would look good on a Gold Birkin??? What do you think???
> Is your GP in craie?


I dont have a Gold handbag (my GP is Craie) but here is my Gold epsom belt next to it, if it can give you an idea of the look.


----------



## kewlada

Israeli_Flava said:


> Does anyone have this cw of Grand Manege on a bag???
> H063065S 11



here in a different color. on my gold lindy.


----------



## ladysarah

LadyD21 said:


> I dont have a Gold handbag (my GP is Craie) but here is my Gold epsom belt next to it, if it can give you an idea of the look.


dear god- which design is that? soooo beautiful!


----------



## ladysarah

ok these are not twillies but I love the look with velvet ribbon. (I borrowed the photos from another members reveal and hope is ok...)


----------



## bunnyNwife

Israeli_Flava said:


> Does anyone have the Sea Surf and Fun twilly tied to a bag? I'm curious to see how it ties.....



Here’s mine, tied in 2 diff ways


----------



## lala28

I love accessorizing my bags! 

Here are a few examples:

















Ok, I admit that the last one is a Concerto tie that I used to wrap the Lindy shoulder strap and not a twilly, and that I used H ribbon to wrap the handles of the parchment B instead of twillys.


----------



## lala28

In terms of twilly selection, I’m all over the place.  Sometimes I pick them because their colors are complementary to the bag’s color, but often I pick them just because I like them even if I don’t necessarily have a good bag match.  I used to buy twillies in pairs because after the season is gone, who knows if you’ll ever find its mate if you get only one, but now that I have several mismatched twillies, I don’t mind if my bag handles don’t match.


----------



## Cygne18

lala28 said:


> View attachment 4010846
> 
> 
> In terms of twilly selection, I’m all over the place.  Sometimes I pick them because their colors are complementary to the bag’s color, but often I pick them just because I like them even if I don’t necessarily have a good bag match.  I used to buy twillies in pairs because after the season is gone, who knows if you’ll ever find its mate if you get only one, but now that I have several mismatched twillies, I don’t mind if my bag handles don’t match.



This is terrific! Thank you for posting this montage - clever use of the Hermes ribbons and I love your charms too.


----------



## LadyD21

lala28 said:


> I love accessorizing my bags!
> 
> Here are a few examples:
> View attachment 4010814
> View attachment 4010815
> View attachment 4010816
> View attachment 4010817
> View attachment 4010818
> View attachment 4010819
> View attachment 4010820
> View attachment 4010821
> View attachment 4010823
> View attachment 4010824
> View attachment 4010825
> View attachment 4010826
> View attachment 4010827
> View attachment 4010828
> View attachment 4010829
> 
> 
> Ok, I admit that the last one is a Concerto tie that I used to wrap the Lindy shoulder strap and not a twilly, and that I used H ribbon to wrap the handles of the parchment B instead of twillys.


Wow, some of those twillies are so beautiful! I wish I owned 365 twillies.... one for every day of the year  My favorite is the purple one, with feathers design on your Blue Bolide


----------



## LadyD21

ladysarah said:


> dear god- which design is that? soooo beautiful!



Thank you! That is 'Grand Manege' and if I remember correctly the color is turquoise and pink.


----------



## lala28

LadyD21 said:


> Wow, some of those twillies are so beautiful! I wish I owned 365 twillies.... one for every day of the year  My favorite is the purple one, with feathers design on your Blue Bolide



Thank you .  That one is Brazil.  I liked that pattern in a twilly so much I bought a pair in 2 different colorways!


----------



## divinexjanice

new twillies I saw at the store today


----------



## js2367

lala28 said:


> I love accessorizing my bags!
> 
> Here are a few examples:
> View attachment 4010814
> View attachment 4010815
> View attachment 4010816
> View attachment 4010817
> View attachment 4010818
> View attachment 4010819
> View attachment 4010820
> View attachment 4010821
> View attachment 4010823
> View attachment 4010824
> View attachment 4010825
> View attachment 4010826
> View attachment 4010827
> View attachment 4010828
> View attachment 4010829
> 
> 
> Ok, I admit that the last one is a Concerto tie that I used to wrap the Lindy shoulder strap and not a twilly, and that I used H ribbon to wrap the handles of the parchment B instead of twillys.


So so gorgeous! What a collection


----------



## js2367

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 4011101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new twillies I saw at the store today


Did you pick up any??


----------



## divinexjanice

js2367 said:


> Did you pick up any??



Oh I wish. These were all so pretty but I was picking up my jeu de cartes twillies my SA had on hold for me [emoji854]


----------



## lala28

divinexjanice said:


> Oh I wish. These were all so pretty but I was picking up my jeu de cartes twillies my SA had on hold for me [emoji854]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011538



Lol! Congrats! That’s so funny because I just PMed you about whether you were still looking for a mate.  Enjoy in good health! Would love to see twilly in action photo when you have a chance!


----------



## LadyD21

divinexjanice said:


> Oh I wish. These were all so pretty but I was picking up my jeu de cartes twillies my SA had on hold for me [emoji854]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011538


 oh I love that twilly!


----------



## renet

divinexjanice said:


> Oh I wish. These were all so pretty but I was picking up my jeu de cartes twillies my SA had on hold for me [emoji854]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4011538



I love this cw as well but it isn’t coming in my local store. Gotten a pair of red Jeu de Cartes twillys for my Lindy 26.  Saw an orange cw in store last week but didn’t sing to me then.

Recently, I’m a little crazy over some of their twillys. [emoji23]


----------



## divinexjanice

renet said:


> I love this cw as well but it isn’t coming in my local store. Gotten a pair of red Jeu de Cartes twillys for my Lindy 26.  Saw an orange cw in store last week but didn’t sing to me then.
> 
> Recently, I’m a little crazy over some of their twillys. [emoji23]



Omg that's so funny because the red pair came in and I had a yolo moment and told my SA I'll take it! But my first choice was this grey. She told me she'll still tell me when this gris perle pair came in (not knowing when that would be). And voila she delivered so now I have my first choice and second choice. [emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## renet

divinexjanice said:


> Omg that's so funny because the red pair came in and I had a yolo moment and told my SA I'll take it! But my first choice was this grey. She told me she'll still tell me when this gris perle pair came in (not knowing when that would be). And voila she delivered so now I have my first choice and second choice. [emoji175][emoji175]



Congrats![emoji323] I do hope I could also have the same story. [emoji6]

Just catch up with my SA last week and this cw has not reach her store yet. [emoji12] 

Hopefully I will receive a call from her for 2 of my wishes soon. This twilly and Kelly long wallet in Verso. [emoji6]


----------



## cherylc

Etain PHW togo twinning!! My friends K28 with my B30. Truthfully the heart twilly colour way isn’t my fav on this bag but they were so hard to find i had to buy them. hahaha.

my friend was the one who gave me the idea of using two twillies on the kelly, i think it genius and adorable!! esp on her K28! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## divinexjanice

renet said:


> Congrats![emoji323] I do hope I could also have the same story. [emoji6]
> 
> Just catch up with my SA last week and this cw has not reach her store yet. [emoji12]
> 
> Hopefully I will receive a call from her for 2 of my wishes soon. This twilly and Kelly long wallet in Verso. [emoji6]



Yessss I hope so too! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## divinexjanice

cherylc said:


> View attachment 4012227
> 
> 
> Etain PHW togo twinning!! My friends K28 with my B30. Truthfully the heart twilly colour way isn’t my fav on this bag but they were so hard to find i had to buy them. hahaha.
> 
> my friend was the one who gave me the idea of using two twillies on the kelly, i think it genius and adorable!! esp on her K28! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Love your logic for reason to keep bride de gala twilly [emoji51]


----------



## renet

divinexjanice said:


> Yessss I hope so too! Fingers crossed for you!



Thank you, dear! [emoji253] Keeping my fingers crossed too. [emoji6]


----------



## LadyD21

cherylc said:


> View attachment 4012227
> 
> 
> Etain PHW togo twinning!! My friends K28 with my B30. Truthfully the heart twilly colour way isn’t my fav on this bag but they were so hard to find i had to buy them. hahaha.
> 
> my friend was the one who gave me the idea of using two twillies on the kelly, i think it genius and adorable!! esp on her K28! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Gorgeous twin bag colors! 
And the double twilly on your Kelly looks really nice.


----------



## Fab41

Changed her twillies for the week... i got these for my gold toolbox but works with rose azalee/ mouette too...


----------



## TeeCee77

Ready for spring [emoji254]


----------



## renet

Fab41 said:


> Changed her twillies for the week... i got these for my gold toolbox but works with rose azalee/ mouette too...



Gorgeous! May I ask what is the name of twillys you put on her? Thanks.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Fab41 said:


> Changed her twillies for the week... i got these for my gold toolbox but works with rose azalee/ mouette too...


Twinsie with you on the twillies.  I find the colorway one of the best in my collection.  They work with almost every color.


----------



## Fab41

chkpfbeliever said:


> Twinsie with you on the twillies.  I find the colorway one of the best in my collection.  They work with almost every color.





renet said:


> Gorgeous! May I ask what is the name of twillys you put on her? Thanks.


Maybe @chkpfbeliever knows.? (Help!) . i wanted to know too, was going through my receipts and couldn’t find.. must be in one of the shoppings bags...


----------



## ilovepooches025

New twillies for my B.


----------



## renet

Fab41 said:


> Maybe @chkpfbeliever knows.? (Help!) . i wanted to know too, was going through my receipts and couldn’t find.. must be in one of the shoppings bags...



Thanks, Fab!


----------



## renet

ilovepooches025 said:


> New twillies for my B.



We are twins on the La Maison des Carres twilly!  Beautiful!  

Have not put it on my Kelly, shall be changing this Friday at my local store. My skill simply cannot make it when comes to tying a twilly on handles. [emoji23]


----------



## ilovepooches025

renet said:


> We are twins on the La Maison des Carres twilly!  Beautiful!
> 
> Have not put it on my Kelly, shall be changing this Friday at my local store. My skill simply cannot make it when comes to tying a twilly on handles. [emoji23]


High five!!!  I cannot tie it like them too! this was done by a SA. I think I am never removing it haha.


----------



## divinexjanice

A gris perle jeu de cartes twilly sloppily tied on a bleu nuit b30


----------



## kewlada

hello all, i wanted to get some opinion first before getting the twilly. i remember very vividly that i saw @acrowcounted’s lovely b25 with “sea, surf, fun” twilly in colorway 04 and i threw in love with it!

would this twilly be suitable and be able to match with etain? would like to check first before getting it! TIA!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lala28 said:


> Lol! Congrats! That’s so funny because I just PMed you about whether you were still looking for a mate.  Enjoy in good health! Would love to see twilly in action photo when you have a chance!



Actually, I am looking for a mate for this exact twilly! Please PM me if you know where I can find one. [emoji175][emoji814]️[emoji175][emoji814]️

Your photos are GORGEOUS. The first one killed me! Is that exotic framboise? With Brazil Twillies [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## ChaneLisette

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 4015282
> 
> A gris perle jeu de cartes twilly sloppily tied on a bleu nuit b30


Thanks for posting this. ❤️ I have the same twillys and blue nuit/RP B30 and was not sure if they would look good together. I think I might have to try them on now.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Gina123 said:


> Love your twillies! If you have a chance, I would like to know the name of your twillies. They are gorgeous.


This is Astrologie Nouevelle.


----------



## divinexjanice

ChaneLisette said:


> Thanks for posting this. [emoji173]️ I have the same twillys and blue nuit/RP B30 and was not sure if they would look good together. I think I might have to try them on now.



It will look stunning!


----------



## KeLeTa

Israeli_Flava said:


> Does anyone have the Sea Surf and Fun twilly tied to a bag? I'm curious to see how it ties.....



View attachment 4015865

Here’s my rose/rouge/coral Sea Surf Fun twilly[emoji4]


----------



## LadyD21

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 4015282
> 
> A gris perle jeu de cartes twilly sloppily tied on a bleu nuit b30



Going to Paris next month, I hope I can score a 'Jeu de Cartes' twilly!


----------



## divinexjanice

LadyD21 said:


> Going to Paris next month, I hope I can score a 'Jeu de Cartes' twilly!



I hope so too!! I could have sworn I saw some reveals with brides de gala twillies recently [emoji848] so maybe it won't be so hard


----------



## LadyD21

divinexjanice said:


> I hope so too!! I could have sworn I saw some reveals with brides de gala twillies recently [emoji848] so maybe it won't be so hard



Thanks! I will definitely post a picture if I find one!


----------



## ttjanice

La Maison de Carres twillies in yellow and blue, rodeo PM new color from this season.


----------



## divinexjanice

Edit**sorry meant to post this on a different thread


----------



## odette57

The sea surf fun twilly is looking really special.  I bought a couple of them a while back and never used them because I thought they looked rather plain.  Now I have to take them out for a spin.


----------



## Onthego

LadyD21 said:


> Thank you! That is 'Grand Manege' and if I remember correctly the color is turquoise and pink.


Would you happen to know the color way number?


----------



## LadyD21

Onthego said:


> Would you happen to know the color way number?



I bought the pink one at CDG duty free and was only given the register receipt which only has the amount, no other info is on it. I bought an orange color one from the same collection at Faubourg and below is the receipt. I don't know if it helps but that is all I have on that collection, so sorry! If that info doesn't help, let me know and I will get you the way number when I go to Paris at the end of April.


----------



## heckp

My first B35 ❤️ Three years and 4 months later, I got my milestone birthday gift from my most thoughtful husband. Although it never made it to my birthday, I was very surprised just the same . When we picked up from Hermès Bloor St, got these jeu de cartes twillies too


----------



## divinexjanice

heckp said:


> View attachment 4020613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first B35 [emoji173]️ Three years and 4 months later, I got my milestone birthday gift from my most thoughtful husband. Although it never made it to my birthday, I was very surprised just the same . When we picked up from Hermès Bloor St, got these jeu de cartes twillies too



The yellow looks lovely again your b [emoji177]


----------



## LadyD21

heckp said:


> View attachment 4020613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first B35 ❤️ Three years and 4 months later, I got my milestone birthday gift from my most thoughtful husband. Although it never made it to my birthday, I was very surprised just the same . When we picked up from Hermès Bloor St, got these jeu de cartes twillies too


You are all teasing me with your 'Jeu de Cartes' twillies!  
Love your B's color and the twillies are really eye catching!


----------



## Onthego

LadyD21 said:


> I bought the pink one at CDG duty free and was only given the register receipt which only has the amount, no other info is on it. I bought an orange color one from the same collection at Faubourg and below is the receipt. I don't know if it helps but that is all I have on that collection, so sorry! If that info doesn't help, let me know and I will get you the way number when I go to Paris at the end of April.



Thank you so much. Most twillies have a tag that has the name and colorway, that is why I was asking. But no worries I will tell my SA the colors and hopefully she can figure out the CW. It is beautiful with your bag.


----------



## Austintx

heckp said:


> View attachment 4020613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first B35 [emoji173]️ Three years and 4 months later, I got my milestone birthday gift from my most thoughtful husband. Although it never made it to my birthday, I was very surprised just the same . When we picked up from Hermès Bloor St, got these jeu de cartes twillies too



What a wonderful and thoughtful birthday gift!  Love the yellow twilly, kind of unexpected and refreshing


----------



## cavalla

Israeli_Flava said:


> Does anyone have the Sea Surf and Fun twilly tied to a bag? I'm curious to see how it ties.....



I wrapped mine with the reverse side of the sea, surf, and fun to bring out the zig zag pattern. I didn't remove the care tag, but it sits perfectly on the lower side at the middle part of the handle and gives a tad of extra cushion when I hand carry it.


----------



## Cygne18

Wheee! Cheval Phoenix twilly with BE K. Happy Easter, Happy Passover, and Happy April 1st, everyone!


----------



## cavalla

Cygne18 said:


> Wheee! Cheval Phoenix twilly with BE K. Happy Easter, Happy Passover, and Happy April 1st, everyone!
> View attachment 4021157



What an eye candy! Love all these X shades of blues!


----------



## Cygne18

cavalla said:


> What an eye candy! Love all these X shades of blues!


Thank you, @cavalla!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cygne18 said:


> Wheee! Cheval Phoenix twilly with BE K. Happy Easter, Happy Passover, and Happy April 1st, everyone!
> View attachment 4021157



Ooh, gorgeous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cavalla said:


> I wrapped mine with the reverse side of the sea, surf, and fun to bring out the zig zag pattern. I didn't remove the care tag, but it sits perfectly on the lower side at the middle part of the handle and gives a tad of extra cushion when I hand carry it.
> 
> View attachment 4021097



I never even looked at the back and have been dismissing this design....I too am going to have to take a second look! This is absolutely perfect on your K. [emoji170]


----------



## lala28

heckp said:


> View attachment 4020613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first B35 [emoji173]️ Three years and 4 months later, I got my milestone birthday gift from my most thoughtful husband. Although it never made it to my birthday, I was very surprised just the same . When we picked up from Hermès Bloor St, got these jeu de cartes twillies too



I love the color contrast! Looks so happy and sunny!


----------



## lala28

cavalla said:


> I wrapped mine with the reverse side of the sea, surf, and fun to bring out the zig zag pattern. I didn't remove the care tag, but it sits perfectly on the lower side at the middle part of the handle and gives a tad of extra cushion when I hand carry it.
> 
> View attachment 4021097



Beautiful!


----------



## Luv n bags

lala28 said:


> I love accessorizing my bags!
> 
> Here are a few examples:
> View attachment 4010814
> View attachment 4010815
> View attachment 4010816
> View attachment 4010817
> View attachment 4010818
> View attachment 4010819
> View attachment 4010820
> View attachment 4010821
> View attachment 4010823
> View attachment 4010824
> View attachment 4010825
> View attachment 4010826
> View attachment 4010827
> View attachment 4010828
> View attachment 4010829
> 
> 
> Ok, I admit that the last one is a Concerto tie that I used to wrap the Lindy shoulder strap and not a twilly, and that I used H ribbon to wrap the handles of the parchment B instead of twillys.



Wow! What a beautiful and vibrant collection!


----------



## lala28

Inspired by this thread to share- La Maison des Carres twilly in cw13 Bleu azur/ marine/ rose indien:


----------



## SandySummer

I saw this on IG and contacted my SA immediately! Excited


----------



## cavalla

BBC said:


> I never even looked at the back and have been dismissing this design....I too am going to have to take a second look! This is absolutely perfect on your K. [emoji170]



Thank you, dear. Hope you find some CWs that work for your bags!



lala28 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you.  Love your la maison des carres too! What a cheerful pairing!


----------



## iamyumi

SandySummer said:


> I saw this on IG and contacted my SA immediately! Excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021997


Gorgeous! Do you know the style name and cw please?


----------



## TeeCee77

Testing out the Les Cles twillies on my Barenia Faubourg B today!


----------



## lala28

I just picked up a Les Cles twilly too! It’s actually a silk crepe instead of the typical silk twill.  I’m still getting accustomed to its feel...


----------



## LadyD21

Onthego said:


> Thank you so much. Most twillies have a tag that has the name and colorway, that is why I was asking. But no worries I will tell my SA the colors and hopefully she can figure out the CW. It is beautiful with your bag.



Yes, you are right about the tag but every time I buy something in France, the SA removes and keep the tag(s). I don't know if it's a France thing  but all of the luxury purchases I have made (regardless of the brand), the SA removes the tag. I will try to remember and ask when I go back because I am curious why they remove them


----------



## LaenaLovely

On a halzan...trying something different


----------



## lala28

LadyD21 said:


> Yes, you are right about the tag but every time I buy something in France, the SA removes and keep the tag(s). I don't know if it's a France thing  but all of the luxury purchases I have made (regardless of the brand), the SA removes the tag. I will try to remember and ask when I go back because I am curious why they remove them



I love seeing everyone’s twilly choices. They all look so amazing.  Sometimes the twillys look so different when they’re tied that I can’t make out the pattern immediately..


----------



## lala28

LaenaLovely said:


> On a halzan...trying something different



Beautiful! I love the reds!  What twilly pattern is it?


----------



## Notorious Pink

lala28 said:


> Beautiful! I love the reds!  What twilly pattern is it?



I love guessing.....looks like Collier de Chiens to me.


----------



## lala28

BBC said:


> I love guessing.....looks like Collier de Chiens to me.



Thank you [emoji173]️.  I’m always a sucker for red.


----------



## cavalla

LadyD21 said:


> Yes, you are right about the tag but every time I buy something in France, the SA removes and keep the tag(s). I don't know if it's a France thing  but all of the luxury purchases I have made (regardless of the brand), the SA removes the tag. I will try to remember and ask when I go back because I am curious why they remove them



Paris definitely removes them. In some countries they do too. Those located in a department store definitely do and they will not give you the tags even if you ask to keep them. Some will allow you to keep them though if you ask. Like those in the airport. I keep all my tags so whenever they do that, I feel like they're taking away part of the joy of my purchase.


----------



## buxus

I have recently found that the handles of my Hermes bags are leaving large indents in my arms that seem to linger for many ‘embarrassing’ hours afterwards (a side-effect of aging and lost collagen in the skin I suspect   Anyhow, I once read a thread here describing how to wrap the handles with bandages to help create a cushioning effect promising to resolve this issue (I think we can thank Docride for this tip!).  Well, I finally did it and I can confirm that it works a treat!  The handles are now super soft and the extra cushioning has reduced the indentations by 90%. The handles are slightly thicker but with no effect on wearability or ease of use. 
Unfortunately, I was unable to find the original thread with Docride’s step-by-step instructions. Perhaps someone else might have better luck.  Hope this helps others who might be experiencing similar issues.  
Have a great week,


----------



## Ang-Lin

Les Cles


----------



## LadyD21

cavalla said:


> Paris definitely removes them. In some countries they do too. Those located in a department store definitely do and they will not give you the tags even if you ask to keep them. Some will allow you to keep them though if you ask. Like those in the airport. I keep all my tags so whenever they do that, I feel like they're taking away part of the joy of my purchase.



They always take the tags off at the CDG airports (not just the stores in France) I will ask next time I purchase something at the airport if I can have them.  
Do you happen to know why they remove the tags In France? Tags are never removed in the USA, they are part of whatever we purchase.


----------



## cavalla

LadyD21 said:


> They always take the tags off at the CDG airports (not just the stores in France) I will ask next time I purchase something at the airport if I can have them.
> Do you happen to know why they remove the tags In France? Tags are never removed in the USA, they are part of whatever we purchase.



They did tell me but I don't remember anymore...


----------



## lala28

buxus said:


> I have recently found that the handles of my Hermes bags are leaving large indents in my arms that seem to linger for many ‘embarrassing’ hours afterwards (a side-effect of aging and lost collagen in the skin I suspect   Anyhow, I once read a thread here describing how to wrap the handles with bandages to help create a cushioning effect promising to resolve this issue (I think we can thank Docride for this tip!).  Well, I finally did it and I can confirm that it works a treat!  The handles are now super soft and the extra cushioning has reduced the indentations by 90%. The handles are slightly thicker but with no effect on wearability or ease of use.
> Unfortunately, I was unable to find the original thread with Docride’s step-by-step instructions. Perhaps someone else might have better luck.  Hope this helps others who might be experiencing similar issues.
> Have a great week,
> 
> View attachment 4023728



I think this is the thread:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/handy-dandy-tip-make-your-birkin-feel-lighter.295564/


----------



## lala28

LadyD21 said:


> They always take the tags off at the CDG airports (not just the stores in France) I will ask next time I purchase something at the airport if I can have them.
> Do you happen to know why they remove the tags In France? Tags are never removed in the USA, they are part of whatever we purchase.



Actually, the Ala Moana store in Hawaii takes the tags off of purchases, too.  I don’t know why.  My guess is that the majority of customers who shop in that region prefer tags off.  When I asked if I could keep the tags, it wasn’t a problem at all, it just wasn’t their default process.


----------



## lala28

Sharing the surfboard twillys and Couverture Novelles twillys:


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> Sharing the surfboard twillys and Couverture Novelles twillys:
> 
> View attachment 4024286
> View attachment 4024287


Your twillys look amazing with your new birkin, lala! You and I are twins on the Couverture Novelles twillys.  I am planning on using these on my gold birkin. I should look at those cute Sea Sun and Fun surfboard ones, too.  I love how the yellow melts into the caramel color of your b.


----------



## bagloverismeme

Hi ladies, may i know if this combi is good? I have a month to change if i find the twilly not suitable? Just bought this twilly for my blue paradise kelly. Advises will be great!


----------



## Austintx

bagloverismeme said:


> Hi ladies, may i know if this combi is good? I have a month to change if i find the twilly not suitable? Just bought this twilly for my blue paradise kelly. Advises will be great!



I like the matching blue within the twilly combined with the pop of orange, though I think it also depends if you find orange easy to match with your outfits


----------



## Israeli_Flava

buxus said:


> I have recently found that the handles of my Hermes bags are leaving large indents in my arms that seem to linger for many ‘embarrassing’ hours afterwards (a side-effect of aging and lost collagen in the skin I suspect   Anyhow, I once read a thread here describing how to wrap the handles with bandages to help create a cushioning effect promising to resolve this issue (I think we can thank Docride for this tip!).  Well, I finally did it and I can confirm that it works a treat!  The handles are now super soft and the extra cushioning has reduced the indentations by 90%. The handles are slightly thicker but with no effect on wearability or ease of use.
> Unfortunately, I was unable to find the original thread with Docride’s step-by-step instructions. Perhaps someone else might have better luck.  Hope this helps others who might be experiencing similar issues.
> Have a great week,
> 
> View attachment 4023728


Fascinating that it worked!!!
I used to have this issue when carrying B35s... but since I don't have that size anymore, it's not a concern.... as the B30 never leaves those marks. Glad it worked for you dear!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagloverismeme said:


> Hi ladies, may i know if this combi is good? I have a month to change if i find the twilly not suitable? Just bought this twilly for my blue paradise kelly. Advises will be great!


I think it looks great... but it's not my bag so if you feel insecure about it, maybe you should change...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lala28 said:


> Sharing the surfboard twillys and Couverture Novelles twillys:
> 
> View attachment 4024286
> View attachment 4024287


Fantastic pairings darling!!!! Particularly love the CN!!! The horses are too cute!


----------



## buxus

lala28 said:


> I think this is the thread:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/handy-dandy-tip-make-your-birkin-feel-lighter.295564/



Bravo Lala28!  Thank you for researching and finding that link.  Hope it can help others in the future.  Much appreciated 

And thanks IsraeliFlava... it is truly amazing what some triage on the handles can do!  I’m super happy without the tell-tale aging dents in my arms


----------



## lala28

bagloverismeme said:


> Hi ladies, may i know if this combi is good? I have a month to change if i find the twilly not suitable? Just bought this twilly for my blue paradise kelly. Advises will be great!



I think the twilly looks perfect because its colors are complimentary to your Kelly.  And, it looks very upbeat and summery.  Is there something specific about the twilly that you’re worried about?


----------



## lala28

Trying out a new idea.  Wrapping one handle with the front side of a twilly and then wrapping the other handle with the back side of the same twilly.  The colors are the same but now that twillys have different patterns on each side, the look is a little bit different.


----------



## Notorious Pink

bagloverismeme said:


> Hi ladies, may i know if this combi is good? I have a month to change if i find the twilly not suitable? Just bought this twilly for my blue paradise kelly. Advises will be great!



I’m trying to understand what you mean by saying that you have a month to change....once you use the twillies you cant return or exchange them.


----------



## LadyD21

cavalla said:


> They did tell me but I don't remember anymore...



Thank you 
I will definitely ask because I am really curious


----------



## LadyD21

bagloverismeme said:


> Hi ladies, may i know if this combi is good? I have a month to change if i find the twilly not suitable? Just bought this twilly for my blue paradise kelly. Advises will be great!



I love that twilly on your Kelly! The colors are very summery and blends well with your Kelly.


----------



## thyme

jeu de cartes


----------



## Notorious Pink

chincac said:


> jeu de cartes
> 
> View attachment 4025207




L[emoji173]️ VE!!!


----------



## LadyD21

chincac said:


> jeu de cartes
> 
> View attachment 4025207



Another tease .... 3 weeks and I hope to get my hands on one of those twillies! 
It's lovely on your B!


----------



## thyme

BBC said:


> L[emoji173]️ VE!!!



Thank you BBC 



LadyD21 said:


> Another tease .... 3 weeks and I hope to get my hands on one of those twillies!
> It's lovely on your B!


 
￼￼ ￼￼ ￼￼ and thank you


----------



## bagloverismeme

lala28 said:


> I think the twilly looks perfect because its colors are complimentary to your Kelly.  And, it looks very upbeat and summery.  Is there something specific about the twilly that you’re worried about?


The white section bothers me a little as I thought it took away the classy look


----------



## bagloverismeme

BBC said:


> I’m trying to understand what you mean by saying that you have a month to change....once you use the twillies you cant return or exchange them.


Hi, I did not use it. I was told by my SA to try it on and take pics show her. She assured me I can exchange if i find it not suitable. That's all I did. Since i might be returning I won't risk using it at all! After taking the pic it's has been removed and kept neatly rolled in the box.


----------



## lala28

chincac said:


> jeu de cartes
> 
> View attachment 4025207



Ack! I just fainted ... so beautiful.


----------



## thyme

lala28 said:


> Ack! I just fainted ... so beautiful.



thank you *lala28*


----------



## lala28

bagloverismeme said:


> The white section bothers me a little as I thought it took away the classy look



Hmm... if you have any reservations, you shouldn’t keep it because it will always bother you.  I like it on your bag, but more importantly, you have to like it on your bag. [emoji3]


----------



## cherylc

lala28 said:


> Trying out a new idea.  Wrapping one handle with the front side of a twilly and then wrapping the other handle with the back side of the same twilly.  The colors are the same but now that twillys have different patterns on each side, the look is a little bit different.
> 
> View attachment 4024998
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025004



ohhh this is such a good idea!!  i’m going to do that next time and post my results!! thanks!!!


----------



## lala28

heckp said:


> View attachment 4020613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first B35 [emoji173]️ Three years and 4 months later, I got my milestone birthday gift from my most thoughtful husband. Although it never made it to my birthday, I was very surprised just the same . When we picked up from Hermès Bloor St, got these jeu de cartes twillies too



I had to come back and admire your yellow jeu de cartes twillys again!! They’re like happy rays of sunshine!


----------



## lala28

cavalla said:


> I wrapped mine with the reverse side of the sea, surf, and fun to bring out the zig zag pattern. I didn't remove the care tag, but it sits perfectly on the lower side at the middle part of the handle and gives a tad of extra cushion when I hand carry it.
> 
> View attachment 4021097



I like it!


----------



## lala28

buxus said:


> I have recently found that the handles of my Hermes bags are leaving large indents in my arms that seem to linger for many ‘embarrassing’ hours afterwards (a side-effect of aging and lost collagen in the skin I suspect   Anyhow, I once read a thread here describing how to wrap the handles with bandages to help create a cushioning effect promising to resolve this issue (I think we can thank Docride for this tip!).  Well, I finally did it and I can confirm that it works a treat!  The handles are now super soft and the extra cushioning has reduced the indentations by 90%. The handles are slightly thicker but with no effect on wearability or ease of use.
> Unfortunately, I was unable to find the original thread with Docride’s step-by-step instructions. Perhaps someone else might have better luck.  Hope this helps others who might be experiencing similar issues.
> Have a great week,
> 
> View attachment 4023728



I just love how the eperon d’or bandana twillys have different colors on the ends! It’s like mini rainbows!


----------



## lala28

BBC said:


> Actually, I am looking for a mate for this exact twilly! Please PM me if you know where I can find one. [emoji175][emoji814]️[emoji175][emoji814]️
> 
> Your photos are GORGEOUS. The first one killed me! Is that exotic framboise? With Brazil Twillies [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Bois de Rose in matte alligator


----------



## Notorious Pink

lala28 said:


> Bois de Rose in matte alligator



Aah....one of my favorite colors!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

bagloverismeme said:


> Hi, I did not use it. I was told by my SA to try it on and take pics show her. She assured me I can exchange if i find it not suitable. That's all I did. Since i might be returning I won't risk using it at all! After taking the pic it's has been removed and kept neatly rolled in the box.



Got it! Well, you really do have to like it. I like the way it looks, but as others have said, you have to like it. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Serva1

chincac said:


> jeu de cartes
> 
> View attachment 4025207



Great look with the twillies chincac [emoji7]


----------



## green cove

Spring Twillies added today - Coup de Fouet au Bloc.  I went to UNC Chapel Hill, so the color is particularly fun for me.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love this twilly so much! ♥
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## Ladybaga

bagloverismeme said:


> Hi ladies, may i know if this combi is good? I have a month to change if i find the twilly not suitable? Just bought this twilly for my blue paradise kelly. Advises will be great!


I LOVE this pairing! Truly! You should keep the twilly. (I would tell you in a nice way if I thought the twilly didn't look good.)


----------



## thyme

Serva1 said:


> Great look with the twillies chincac [emoji7]



thank you *Serva1 *


----------



## Ladybaga

Hello Friends!



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I have shared previous pics of my Kellys with twillys but had never found the perfect pair for my Birkin until this week! I am honored to be twins with lala!
Here is my B35 gold Togo phw all dressed up in the Courvertures twillys in CW 08. I have tied these “lala” style where one handle features one side of the twilly and the other features the opposite side of the same twilly design. I love how you can use both sides! Makes them more economical.


----------



## TeeCee77

Ladybaga said:


> Hello Friends!
> View attachment 4026512
> View attachment 4026513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have shared previous pics of my Kellys with twillys but had never found the perfect pair for my Birkin until this week! I am honored to be twins with lala!
> Here is my B35 gold Togo phw all dressed up in the Courvertures twillys in CW 08. I have tied these “lala” style where one handle features one side of the twilly and the other features the opposite side of the same twilly design. I love how you can use both sides! Makes them more economical.



LOVE. I must find these for my BF [emoji7]


----------



## Ladybaga

TeeCee77 said:


> LOVE. I must find these for my BF [emoji7]


Thank you! They are new this season, so it shouldn't be very hard to find them.  Good luck to you!


----------



## Austintx

Ladybaga said:


> Hello Friends!
> View attachment 4026512
> View attachment 4026513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have shared previous pics of my Kellys with twillys but had never found the perfect pair for my Birkin until this week! I am honored to be twins with lala!
> Here is my B35 gold Togo phw all dressed up in the Courvertures twillys in CW 08. I have tied these “lala” style where one handle features one side of the twilly and the other features the opposite side of the same twilly design. I love how you can use both sides! Makes them more economical.



Beautiful combo!


----------



## Ladybaga

Austintx said:


> Beautiful combo!


Thank you, Austintx!


----------



## bagloverismeme

Thank u ladies. I have decided to keep. Will rotate the two twillies. Which do you prefer?


----------



## MarvelGirl

green cove said:


> Spring Twillies added today - Coup de Fouet au Bloc.  I went to UNC Chapel Hill, so the color is particularly fun for me.



Hi there! I am a Tarheel too!  Beautiful bag and lovely Carolina blue twillys!


----------



## Ladybaga

bagloverismeme said:


> Thank u ladies. I have decided to keep. Will rotate the two twillies. Which do you prefer?


YAY!!! I prefer the second pic. Beautiful Kelly, by the way!!!


----------



## Cygne18

bagloverismeme said:


> Thank u ladies. I have decided to keep. Will rotate the two twillies. Which do you prefer?


The one on the right. Perfect match!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ladybaga said:


> Hello Friends!
> View attachment 4026512
> View attachment 4026513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have shared previous pics of my Kellys with twillys but had never found the perfect pair for my Birkin until this week! I am honored to be twins with lala!
> Here is my B35 gold Togo phw all dressed up in the Courvertures twillys in CW 08. I have tied these “lala” style where one handle features one side of the twilly and the other features the opposite side of the same twilly design. I love how you can use both sides! Makes them more economical.



Oooh, I love these, Ladybaga! They are perfect and I can absolutely see you carrying this so well. [emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

bagloverismeme said:


> Thank u ladies. I have decided to keep. Will rotate the two twillies. Which do you prefer?



The one on the right! 
[emoji4]


----------



## Ladybaga

BBC said:


> Oooh, I love these, Ladybaga! They are perfect and I can absolutely see you carrying this so well. [emoji8]


Thank you BBC! These twillys are a new addiction!  Happy Weekend to you!


----------



## LadyD21

bagloverismeme said:


> Thank u ladies. I have decided to keep. Will rotate the two twillies. Which do you prefer?



I also prefer the one on the right. The blue in the twilly blends beautifully with your K's color.


----------



## green cove

bagloverismeme said:


> Thank u ladies. I have decided to keep. Will rotate the two twillies. Which do you prefer?


Both are lovely, but I prefer the one on the right.


----------



## kathydep

I woke up wanting to purge my twilly collection. Are these two too similar? I am thinkin of getting rid of the Jardin. Please share your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## cavalla

Feeling a bit challenging to find the right twillies for BFB. So far this pair feels right. Same twilly, same side, different wrapping direction to give them a little twist.


----------



## cavalla

kathydep said:


> I woke up wanting to purge my twilly collection. Are these two too similar? I am thinkin of getting rid of the Jardin. Please share your thoughts. Thanks.



I find them quite different both color- and style-wise.


----------



## Aelfaerie

kathydep said:


> I woke up wanting to purge my twilly collection. Are these two too similar? I am thinkin of getting rid of the Jardin. Please share your thoughts. Thanks.


They are rather different, one being more geometric print and one an animal print. If you kept both, it wouldn't be duplicative at all except for the similar color scheme (and even then one is more violet, one more cool toned).
That said, if you do decide to let go of the Jardin please let me know!


----------



## Notorious Pink

kathydep said:


> I woke up wanting to purge my twilly collection. Are these two too similar? I am thinkin of getting rid of the Jardin. Please share your thoughts. Thanks.



Oh, I LOVE the way that Jardin looks on your handles! Its a perfect match...and again the one on your noir looks totally different. You could absolutely keep both, they really aren’t too similar.


----------



## scarf1

LadyD21 said:


> They always take the tags off at the CDG airports (not just the stores in France) I will ask next time I purchase something at the airport if I can have them.
> Do you happen to know why they remove the tags In France? Tags are never removed in the USA, they are part of whatever we purchase.


Sometimes they remove the tags at the Honolulu stores.


----------



## Ladybaga

kathydep said:


> I woke up wanting to purge my twilly collection. Are these two too similar? I am thinkin of getting rid of the Jardin. Please share your thoughts. Thanks.


You should keep both! I think they look different enough to justify keeping them.  (Both look gorgeous on your beautiful bags!)


----------



## Aelfaerie

Just picked up these twillies today! The Malachi matches the bag exactly, and the pink and blue match the Rodeo exactly as well, even down to the blue in the eye!


----------



## thyme

jeu de cartes and l'abre de vie


----------



## Fab41

Got these ones a while ago for my graphite B35... turns out they’re almost tonal match for my azalee SO B30


----------



## TeeCee77

Spending a cold spring afternoon playing dress up [emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## LadyD21

kathydep said:


> I woke up wanting to purge my twilly collection. Are these two too similar? I am thinkin of getting rid of the Jardin. Please share your thoughts. Thanks.



Agree with everybody, they are very different and I would keep them both.


----------



## kathydep

LadyD21 said:


> Agree with everybody, they are very different and I would keep them both.





cavalla said:


> I find them quite different both color- and style-wise.





Aelfaerie said:


> They are rather different, one being more geometric print and one an animal print. If you kept both, it wouldn't be duplicative at all except for the similar color scheme (and even then one is more violet, one more cool toned).
> That said, if you do decide to let go of the Jardin please let me know!





BBC said:


> Oh, I LOVE the way that Jardin looks on your handles! Its a perfect match...and again the one on your noir looks totally different. You could absolutely keep both, they really aren’t too similar.





Ladybaga said:


> You should keep both! I think they look different enough to justify keeping them.  (Both look gorgeous on your beautiful bags!)


I’ve decided to keep them both! Thank you for being the voice of reason!


----------



## Ladybaga

TeeCee77 said:


> Spending a cold spring afternoon playing dress up [emoji847][emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4029635
> View attachment 4029636


Really pretty bags and twillys!


----------



## TeeCee77

Ladybaga said:


> Really pretty bags and twillys!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## mibonbon

Cygne18 said:


> Wheee! Cheval Phoenix twilly with BE K. Happy Easter, Happy Passover, and Happy April 1st, everyone!
> View attachment 4021157



What a perfect match for your BE beauty!! May I ask which color Way is this Cheval Phoenix twilly?[emoji847]


----------



## Cygne18

mibonbon said:


> What a perfect match for your BE beauty!! May I ask which color Way is this Cheval Phoenix twilly?[emoji847]


Thank you so much! It's CW09 (marine/ciel/cobalt). Here's the U.S. link:
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cheval-phoenix-twilly-H062861Sv09/


----------



## Newbie88

TeeCee77 said:


> Spending a cold spring afternoon playing dress up [emoji847][emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4029635
> View attachment 4029636


I love your yellow twilly! Can I ask for the name of it pls?


----------



## TeeCee77

Newbie88 said:


> I love your yellow twilly! Can I ask for the name of it pls?



Thank you! It is Sea, Surf and Fun in CW 08!


----------



## Ladybaga

Fab41 said:


> Got these ones a while ago for my graphite B35... turns out they’re almost tonal match for my azalee SO B30


These are so beautiful! I love the tonal look and your azalee is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Fab41

Ladybaga said:


> These are so beautiful! I love the tonal look and your azalee is GORGEOUS!


Thank u.. i love this pink!


----------



## treschicchic

Hi, does anyone has a pic of their Hermes handles wrapped in the 
Mors et Gourmettes Vichy twilly? Would love to see how it looks. 
This is the twilly im referring to :
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/mors-et-gourmettes-vichy-twilly-H063206Sv16/

Thanks!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Haven’t seen many pics of KP with a twilly so here’s mine. Blue Brighton KP with Grand Ménage Fleuri [emoji2]


----------



## Sclim1

Natalie j said:


> Haven’t seen many pics of KP with a twilly so here’s mine. Blue Brighton KP with Grand Ménage Fleuri [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033139



Very pretty! [emoji7] Thanks for the inspiration! I have a blue agate B30 that I think will look great in this twilly too. [emoji847]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Natalie j said:


> Haven’t seen many pics of KP with a twilly so here’s mine. Blue Brighton KP with Grand Ménage Fleuri [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033139



This is so cute Natalie. Saw a blue Brighton jige today, v pretty blue.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

treschicchic said:


> Hi, does anyone has a pic of their Hermes handles wrapped in the
> Mors et Gourmettes Vichy twilly? Would love to see how it looks.
> This is the twilly im referring to :
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/mors-et-gourmettes-vichy-twilly-H063206Sv16/
> 
> Thanks!



Here you go but in a different cw (etoupe/jaune/blanc). Finally a match for etoupe bags  Btw the cw you are eyeing is so nice, have to ask my SA about it! 




A closeup to see how it ties.


----------



## Sparkledolll

GNIPPOHS said:


> This is so cute Natalie. Saw a blue Brighton jige today, v pretty blue.



Thanks dear! I’ve been waiting for a KP for months so happy I finally caught one! [emoji16]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Natalie j said:


> Thanks dear! I’ve been waiting for a KP for months so happy I finally caught one! [emoji16]



Oh its new! Congrats!!!


----------



## ladysarah

Nowadays I always use a twilly for the KP. It gives it a more dressed up look...


----------



## TeeCee77

Not normally colors I gravitate to, but really like them [emoji173]️


----------



## TeeCee77

Boring Thursday evening turned into some dress up and drawer organizing 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4033867


----------



## treschicchic

GNIPPOHS said:


> Here you go but in a different cw (etoupe/jaune/blanc). Finally a match for etoupe bags  Btw the cw you are eyeing is so nice, have to ask my SA about it!
> 
> View attachment 4033379
> 
> 
> A closeup to see how it ties.
> 
> View attachment 4033380


wow, thanks @GNIPPOHS ! They look amazing! Ive never seen your cw online or in stores so far. Certainly a perfect match for neutral bags! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## lala28

I was dubious at first that this twilly would work with my tri-color Kelly but it does!


----------



## lala28

Liking these pairings as well:







Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## TeeCee77

lala28 said:


> Liking these pairings as well:
> 
> View attachment 4035666
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035667
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Holy BF! What is that first twilly?? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## lala28

TeeCee77 said:


> Holy BF! What is that first twilly?? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️







It’s the swimming ladies twilly, Les Baigneuses, in cw08. [emoji3]


----------



## lala28

kathydep said:


> I woke up wanting to purge my twilly collection. Are these two too similar? I am thinkin of getting rid of the Jardin. Please share your thoughts. Thanks.



Keep them both [emoji173]️


----------



## chicinthecity777

Brides de gala love twilly in pink for Ms SO Rose Azalea K25.


----------



## Amka

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Brides de gala love twilly in pink for Ms SO Rose Azalea K25.
> View attachment 4035755


This is sooooooo pretty!!


----------



## Cygne18

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Brides de gala love twilly in pink for Ms SO Rose Azalea K25.
> View attachment 4035755


YUMMY!! Perfection!


----------



## LadyD21

lala28 said:


> Liking these pairings as well:
> 
> View attachment 4035666
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035667
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love the colors of your 'Jeu de Cartes twilly' 
Did you just recently buy it? (that color would look fab on my GP Craie)


----------



## cherylc

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Brides de gala love twilly in pink for Ms SO Rose Azalea K25.
> View attachment 4035755



omg i’m dying bc this is my dream kelly!!! and with the love twillies!!! too adorable!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Amka said:


> This is sooooooo pretty!!





Cygne18 said:


> YUMMY!! Perfection!





cherylc said:


> omg i’m dying bc this is my dream kelly!!! and with the love twillies!!! too adorable!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you ladies! 
And thank you for all the "likes"!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TeeCee77 said:


> Boring Thursday evening turned into some dress up and drawer organizing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033867



Love this! I loooove great scarf organization. This is where I am right now:






lala28 said:


> Liking these pairings as well:
> 
> View attachment 4035666
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035667
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Oooh!!! [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]vibrato[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
@lala28 if you don’t already have a thread showcasing your collection, please start one! [emoji1374][emoji8]



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Brides de gala love twilly in pink for Ms SO Rose Azalea K25.
> View attachment 4035755



Gorgeous gorgeous!! Not to enable you (well, ok, precisely to enable you [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]), the gray/pink Jeu de Cartes is a perfect match, too.

My little contribution. Love this Under the Waves with anemone (heh heh also works with Rose Azalee!!! [emoji6])


----------



## bagnut1

BBC said:


> Love this! I loooove great scarf organization. This is where I am right now:
> 
> View attachment 4036395
> 
> That's a nice compartment system!  Can I ask where you found it?


----------



## ladysarah

Never thought I'd become obsessed with twillies...


----------



## lala28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Brides de gala love twilly in pink for Ms SO Rose Azalea K25.
> View attachment 4035755



Oh my goodness! What a delectable treat for the eyes!


----------



## lala28

LadyD21 said:


> Love the colors of your 'Jeu de Cartes twilly'
> Did you just recently buy it? (that color would look fab on my GP Craie)



The lavender jeu de cartes twillys came from the Ala Moana H store a couple of weeks ago.  I think the soft colors would go beautifully with craie! (Mine is parchemin) [emoji3]

Oh, referencing a question posed much earlier about stores that remove the paper tags with the name/colorway/SKU, yes, I can confirm that Hawaii stores remove the tags and do not send them along with your purchases when you do a charge-send.


----------



## lala28

BBC said:


> Love this! I loooove great scarf organization. This is where I am right now:
> 
> View attachment 4036395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh!!! [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]vibrato[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> @lala28 if you don’t already have a thread showcasing your collection, please start one! [emoji1374][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous gorgeous!! Not to enable you (well, ok, precisely to enable you [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]), the gray/pink Jeu de Cartes is a perfect match, too.
> 
> My little contribution. Love this Under the Waves with anemone (heh heh also works with Rose Azalee!!! [emoji6])
> 
> View attachment 4036423



Love your organization projects! That’s quite an undertaking .  I think I may have to kidnap your little anemone baby ...


----------



## lala28

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4036456
> View attachment 4036455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought I'd become obsessed with twillies...



Love the matching chair! It’s a little throne for your beautiful Kelly!


----------



## ladysarah

lala28 said:


> Love the matching chair! It’s a little throne for your beautiful Kelly!


ha ha! yes she is quite the little upstart!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lala28 said:


> Love your organization projects! That’s quite an undertaking .  I think I may have to kidnap your little anemone baby ...



I feel in love with a narrow dresser at IKEA. It’s got a mirrored lid, so the top two narrow drawers are dedicated to makeup and the rest are for scarves.

The dividers are from The Container Store. Yes, it was definitely a project. The white pieces come in planks, so you measure how long you need, score them with a knife, and bend them until they snap. It’s pretty easy and I love customizing!

Love my anemone [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBC said:


> Oooh!!! [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]vibrato[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> @lala28 if you don’t already have a thread showcasing your collection, please start one! [emoji1374][emoji8]



OMG, @lala28 I AM AN IDIOT. Not only do you have a thread, but I subscribe to it and read it!!! LOL clearly I did not have enough coffee today...[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Cygne18

BBC said:


> Love this! I loooove great scarf organization. This is where I am right now:
> 
> View attachment 4036395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh!!! [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]vibrato[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> @lala28 if you don’t already have a thread showcasing your collection, please start one! [emoji1374][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous gorgeous!! Not to enable you (well, ok, precisely to enable you [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]), the gray/pink Jeu de Cartes is a perfect match, too.
> 
> My little contribution. Love this Under the Waves with anemone (heh heh also works with Rose Azalee!!! [emoji6])
> 
> View attachment 4036423


Thank you so much for sharing, @BBC! Beautiful organizing and stunning anemone K Sellier.


----------



## LadyD21

lala28 said:


> The lavender jeu de cartes twillys came from the Ala Moana H store a couple of weeks ago.  I think the soft colors would go beautifully with craie! (Mine is parchemin) [emoji3]
> 
> Oh, referencing a question posed much earlier about stores that remove the paper tags with the name/colorway/SKU, yes, I can confirm that Hawaii stores remove the tags and do not send them along with your purchases when you do a charge-send.



Oh, that's good news that you just got them not long ago!  I really want to find one on my trip in 2 weeks. And yes, that color also.... actually I might get a couple in different colors if I can.

About the tag removal, I am definitely going to ask. I'm just curious because I can't figure the reason for it but I suppose there is a good one.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Balade en Berline on Blue Z K [emoji2]


----------



## lala28

BBC said:


> OMG, @lala28 I AM AN IDIOT. Not only do you have a thread, but I subscribe to it and read it!!! LOL clearly I did not have enough coffee today...[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]



You crack me up! [emoji106]


----------



## lala28

LadyD21 said:


> Oh, that's good news that you just got them not long ago!  I really want to find one on my trip in 2 weeks. And yes, that color also.... actually I might get a couple in different colors if I can.
> 
> About the tag removal, I am definitely going to ask. I'm just curious because I can't figure the reason for it but I suppose there is a good one.



I was told that it has something to do with how the store keeps track of their inventory.  They tape the tags removed from silks on the back of an inventory sheet and it helps when it comes time to reconcile sold inventory and items still in stock.


----------



## lala28

Natalie j said:


> Balade en Berline on Blue Z K [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037084



Gorgeous! Blue Zanzibar is such a happy, uplifting color! Feels like I’m floating on a cloud on a warm, sunny day!


----------



## Sparkledolll

lala28 said:


> Gorgeous! Blue Zanzibar is such a happy, uplifting color! Feels like I’m floating on a cloud on a warm, sunny day!



How descriptive! [emoji7] BZ reminds me of being near an ocean lol [emoji2]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4037184


----------



## lala28

Sometimes going back to a real oldie feels like getting something brand new!




I don’t remember the exact year I picked up these Tohu Bohu twillys but they still make me smile.


----------



## LadyD21

lala28 said:


> I was told that it has something to do with how the store keeps track of their inventory.  They tape the tags removed from silks on the back of an inventory sheet and it helps when it comes time to reconcile sold inventory and items still in stock.



Ah, that makes sense about the tags... thanks lala28!


----------



## LadyD21

lala28 said:


> Sometimes going back to a real oldie feels like getting something brand new!
> 
> View attachment 4037425
> 
> 
> I don’t remember the exact year I picked up these Tohu Bohu twillys but they still make me smile.



That's a pretty cheerful twilly, I like it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Brides de gala love twilly in pink for Ms SO Rose Azalea K25.
> View attachment 4035755


Must have missed this reveal!!! So is amazing dear! Love the contrast stitching!


----------



## Melbee

Ms birdie got new twillies


----------



## LadyD21

Melbee said:


> Ms birdie got new twillies



So pretty! the bag & the twilly


----------



## Melbee

LadyD21 said:


> So pretty! the bag & the twilly


Thank you


----------



## BirkinLover77

Melbee said:


> Ms birdie got new twillies


Very beautiful!


----------



## lala28

Melbee said:


> Ms birdie got new twillies



I just fainted...


----------



## lala28

Melbee said:


> Ms birdie got new twillies



Do you mind sharing the specs of your beautiful amazing bag?


----------



## mcpro




----------



## Melbee

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very beautiful!





lala28 said:


> I just fainted...





lala28 said:


> Do you mind sharing the specs of your beautiful amazing bag?



Thanks loves 
It’s a 30 B in rose pourpre with phw.


----------



## lala28

Brazil twillys... I didn’t even notice that they were different color ways!


----------



## ladysarah

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Brides de gala love twilly in pink for Ms SO Rose Azalea K25.
> View attachment 4035755


This is beyond adorable. Do you use her much?


----------



## chicinthecity777

ladysarah said:


> This is beyond adorable. Do you use her much?


Thank you! I only just have had it for a few weeks. It's clearly not a every day to work bag but so far I have used it during weekends etc.


----------



## Onthego

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Brides de gala love twilly in pink for Ms SO Rose Azalea K25.
> View attachment 4035755



This is just darling. The color, the bag, and the twilly. Your twilly tying skills are impecable. Can you please come over and put twillies on my bags?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Brides de gala love twilly in pink for Ms SO Rose Azalea K25.
> View attachment 4035755



LOVE this combi xx! Sooooooo pretty


----------



## ipodgirl

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Brides de gala love twilly in pink for Ms SO Rose Azalea K25.
> View attachment 4035755



This is so perfect!! So cute!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Onthego said:


> This is just darling. The color, the bag, and the twilly. Your twilly tying skills are impecable. Can you please come over and put twillies on my bags?





GNIPPOHS said:


> LOVE this combi xx! Sooooooo pretty





ipodgirl said:


> This is so perfect!! So cute!


Thank you for your kind words ladies! 
@Onthego ha, I never thought I was very good at it. I actually took the twilly to my store and asked one of the silk SA to tie it for me but she did a really average job. So I took it down and retied it myself when I got back home! It did require a few times of trial and error though.


----------



## lala28

More Brazil twillys..I think this is my favorite cw.

Bleu de Prusse togo B35 PHW



Fauve FB B35 PHW


----------



## lala28

Tapis Persan twillys on Bleu de Prusse togo B35 PHW


----------



## lala28

Les Folies du Ciel twilly
Orange gulliver K35 GHW


----------



## Newbie88

lala28 said:


> Les Folies du Ciel twilly
> Orange gulliver K35 GHW
> 
> View attachment 4041395


That's so pretty, I hope it's still available when I'm in Paris next week! 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## shoppermomof4

My newest twillies on my B30


----------



## periogirl28

shoppermomof4 said:


> My newest twillies on my B30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042515


Wow that is a perfect match!


----------



## Luv n bags

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My two twillies for my RP K25!  Love them both so much[emoji177][emoji175]hoping to get a matching one that has some black or dark navy soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042246
> View attachment 4042247



The first pic is stunning!


----------



## lala28

All of the links are so gorgeous!


----------



## kathydep

shoppermomof4 said:


> My newest twillies on my B30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042515


So pretty! Can you pls share the colorway/code? Thanks!


----------



## allure244

kathydep said:


> So pretty! Can you pls share the colorway/code? Thanks!






It’s this design and I believe cw 1

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/coup-de-fouet-au-bloc-twilly-H063101Sv01/


----------



## kathydep

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4043072
> 
> 
> It’s this design and I believe cw 1
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/coup-de-fouet-au-bloc-twilly-H063101Sv01/


Oh! I see, it looks a little neon on the pic, didn’t realize it is this CW. Ty!


----------



## Nanami_S.

My favorite Twilly! [emoji177] 
Too bad I didn’t get to collect all the CWs.



Fully dressed Baby B for family outing.


----------



## lala28

lala28 said:


> All of the links are so gorgeous!



Ha ha! I meant to say, all of the PINKS are so gorgeous!


----------



## lala28

Nanami_S. said:


> My favorite Twilly! [emoji177]
> Too bad I didn’t get to collect all the CWs.
> View attachment 4043333
> 
> 
> Fully dressed Baby B for family outing.
> View attachment 4043335



Ooh, I love this combo! So very cool.  (What color is your B?)


----------



## Nanami_S.

lala28 said:


> Ooh, I love this combo! So very cool.  (What color is your B?)



Hi lala28! It’s Togo Graphite. Just got it earlier this year. I’m so thrilled Hermès brings this gray back.


----------



## lala28

Nanami_S. said:


> Hi lala28! It’s Togo Graphite. Just got it earlier this year. I’m so thrilled Hermès brings this gray back.



Yes, agreed.  I like the “old” greys like graphite and ardoise. Lol.


----------



## Kitsune711

Is it wrong or gauche to use a non-hermès twilly for my bag? I have a bunch of Dior ones that I love more than some of the Hermes ones but I don't know if it'd be considered "tacky"...


----------



## Amka

Kitsune711 said:


> Is it wrong or gauche to use a non-hermès twilly for my bag? I have a bunch of Dior ones that I love more than some of the Hermes ones but I don't know if it'd be considered "tacky"...


I use my Fendi Wrappy on my bags all the time, and I get complements all the time, even from the Hermes SAs in my home store. There is nothing wrong with dressing up your bag the way you like it.


----------



## Monique1004

Kitsune711 said:


> Is it wrong or gauche to use a non-hermès twilly for my bag? I have a bunch of Dior ones that I love more than some of the Hermes ones but I don't know if it'd be considered "tacky"...



Why not! The only thing tacky would be fake Hermès twillies. I got these really cute MCM twillies that I got in Korea that I use all the time with Hermès bags. Some of the door ones are really pretty.


----------



## shoppermomof4

kathydep said:


> Oh! I see, it looks a little neon on the pic, didn’t realize it is this CW. Ty!



I’m not the best picture taker so I prolly needed to adjust the lighting.... but it is a perfect match to my pink on the Birkin.   I think it’s brighter than it looks online.


----------



## Kitsune711

Monique1004 said:


> Why not! The only thing tacky would be fake Hermès twillies. I got these really cute MCM twillies that I got in Korea that I use all the time with Hermès bags. Some of the door ones are really pretty.





Amka said:


> I use my Fendi Wrappy on my bags all the time, and I get complements all the time, even from the Hermes SAs in my home store. There is nothing wrong with dressing up your bag the way you like it.



Thank you, I appreciate the input and I will now be restyling my bag!


----------



## cherylc

Kitsune711 said:


> Is it wrong or gauche to use a non-hermès twilly for my bag? I have a bunch of Dior ones that I love more than some of the Hermes ones but I don't know if it'd be considered "tacky"...



i don’t think so! in fact i got a dior twilly just for my kelly! it’s a tad longer than a hermès twilly so i find it even easier to tie. i posted it a while ago but here it is again:


----------



## Purrsey

cherylc said:


> i don’t think so! in fact i got a dior twilly just for my kelly! it’s a tad longer than a hermès twilly so i find it even easier to tie. i posted it a while ago but here it is again:
> 
> View attachment 4043799



I’m going to pop to Dior as this is too pretty. I never knew Dior has “twilly”.


----------



## Kitsune711

cherylc said:


> i don’t think so! in fact i got a dior twilly just for my kelly! it’s a tad longer than a hermès twilly so i find it even easier to tie. i posted it a while ago but here it is again:
> 
> View attachment 4043799



OMG. OMG WHERE did you find that Mitzah?! I've been looking everywhere and I can't find that one in Canada ANYWHERE. I'm so jealous!


----------



## cherylc

Kitsune711 said:


> OMG. OMG WHERE did you find that Mitzah?! I've been looking everywhere and I can't find that one in Canada ANYWHERE. I'm so jealous!



I bought it last year (maybe around February or March) at Saks downtown Toronto! I haven’t bought any since, was this a seasonal item? i wanted to buy my initial but the colour for “C” is orange and that’s my least favourite colour. lol.


----------



## ladysarah

My old gold plume 32. We don't see many plumes on this thread, but it's a great bag. I went into a bit of a plume binge a few years ago and now cutting back...


----------



## Rhl2987

Natalie j said:


> Haven’t seen many pics of KP with a twilly so here’s mine. Blue Brighton KP with Grand Ménage Fleuri [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033139


What a lovely match!


----------



## Rhl2987

Fab41 said:


> Got these ones a while ago for my graphite B35... turns out they’re almost tonal match for my azalee SO B30


These are gorgeous! Can you share the name and colorway? I’m about to pick up a rouge vif Kelly and would love these to match!


----------



## Rhl2987

TeeCee77 said:


> Not normally colors I gravitate to, but really like them [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033817


You tie these so well!


----------



## TeeCee77

Rhl2987 said:


> You tie these so well!



Thanks! I got frustrated trying to make both ends equal, so came up with this approach hehe I call it the side-pony [emoji23][emoji847]


----------



## lala28

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4044049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old gold plume 32. We don't see many plumes on this thread, but it's a great bag. I went into a bit of a plume binge a few years ago and now cutting back...



A plume with twilly handles is wonderful! I’m so glad you shared yours on this thread.  Would love to see you model more of your plume collection here [emoji6]


----------



## lala28

Rhl2987 said:


> What a lovely match!



Gorgeous! Is your blue brighton baby a recent acquisition? (I know BB was rested for such a long time but recently brought back!)


----------



## lala28

cherylc said:


> i don’t think so! in fact i got a dior twilly just for my kelly! it’s a tad longer than a hermès twilly so i find it even easier to tie. i posted it a while ago but here it is again:
> 
> View attachment 4043799



And a fabulous match! [emoji173]️


----------



## lala28

Kitsune711 said:


> Is it wrong or gauche to use a non-hermès twilly for my bag? I have a bunch of Dior ones that I love more than some of the Hermes ones but I don't know if it'd be considered "tacky"...



I don’t think so.  My humble opinion is try out whatever makes you smile.  I try to have fun with my creations even if some of the ideas in my head don’t turn out so well in reality.  For example, I had an idea several years ago to make a twilly out of lizard instead of silk twill.  I had scraps of red lizard skin in my craft room so I ended up cutting a pattern and sewing my own exotic twillys.  It was more work than it was worth and ultimately, the end result wasn’t all that great, but it was a fun experiment nonetheless!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. 

P.S.  please try not to mock me too much


----------



## ladysarah

lala28 said:


> A plume with twilly handles is wonderful! I’m so glad you shared yours on this thread.  Would love to see you model more of your plume collection here [emoji6]


Thank you ! I could say that plumes so easy to carry. Very underrated bags in my view.


----------



## Kitsune711

cherylc said:


> i don’t think so! in fact i got a dior twilly just for my kelly! it’s a tad longer than a hermès twilly so i find it even easier to tie. i posted it a while ago but here it is again:
> 
> View attachment 4043799



If you ever get tired of your "La Force" Dior twilly, send me a message lol. I'm so jealous!


----------



## elly_fong

Here is mine - etoupe lindy with a lovely twilly at one end! 
My lovely SA done it for me. Should I get another matching one?


----------



## cavalla

Kelly got a new strap so she needs a new pull together look. She was briefly having gray / red twilly time but this whole look fits the vibe I envision her better. 






Also finalized the look for BF at least for a few months. (Cross posting this one)


----------



## lala28

elly_fong said:


> Here is mine - etoupe lindy with a lovely twilly at one end!
> My lovely SA done it for me. Should I get another matching one?



Of course you should [emoji6].


----------



## lala28

cavalla said:


> Kelly got a new strap so she needs a new pull together look. She was briefly having gray / red twilly time but this whole look fits the vibe I envision her better.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045017
> 
> 
> 
> Also finalized the look for BF at least for a few months. (Cross posting this one)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045018



Perfection! (On both)! I love that bag strap... wish my boutique got these in.  I’ve been eyeing a couple on the secondary market, but I just can’t bring myself to pay the outrageous markup (at least not yet). Lol.


----------



## elly_fong

lala28 said:


> Of course you should [emoji6].



Thanks Lala28! I would get another 1 soon! Will it look weird if I got the same design in different colour to tie another side? 
I was thinking to get may be one of the following design.. what do you think?


----------



## lala28

elly_fong said:


> Thanks Lala28! I would get another 1 soon! Will it look weird if I got the same design in different colour to tie another side?
> I was thinking to get may be one of the following design.. what do you think?



Not at all! I do that as well.  I have a set of non-identical Brazil twillys; the colorways are not the same but I think they work with each other.  

I also buy a “pair” of twillys to use together that are different patterns completely but have colors that are complementary.


----------



## elly_fong

lala28 said:


> Not at all! I do that as well.  I have a set of non-identical Brazil twillys; the colorways are not the same but I think they work with each other.
> 
> I also buy a “pair” of twillys to use together that are different patterns completely but have colors that are complementary.



Wow they are beautiful! Thanks lala28 for showing me these lovely combination, they are just too pretty to die for!


----------



## BalLVLover

lala28 said:


> Perfection! (On both)! I love that bag strap... wish my boutique got these in.  I’ve been eyeing a couple on the secondary market, but I just can’t bring myself to pay the outrageous markup (at least not yet). Lol.



I managed to get this same strap off H.com. They pop up there periodically.....


----------



## chkpfbeliever

cavalla said:


> Kelly got a new strap so she needs a new pull together look. She was briefly having gray / red twilly time but this whole look fits the vibe I envision her better.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045017
> 
> 
> 
> Also finalized the look for BF at least for a few months. (Cross posting this one)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4045018


Gorgeous !!


----------



## cavalla

lala28 said:


> Perfection! (On both)! I love that bag strap... wish my boutique got these in.  I’ve been eyeing a couple on the secondary market, but I just can’t bring myself to pay the outrageous markup (at least not yet). Lol.



Didn't know they have an outrageous markup on the secondary market, but I can kind of see that. I asked for the strap and waited for a long time but still nothing. I had to get it at FSH when I got the twillies for the BF. It's a game changer. It's so light and perfect length. Super happy that I found it!! I've never used the original strap for my K35. Grab it when you see it!!


----------



## cavalla

chkpfbeliever said:


> Gorgeous !!



Thank you!!


----------



## Zeremine

Kitsune711 said:


> Is it wrong or gauche to use a non-hermès twilly for my bag? I have a bunch of Dior ones that I love more than some of the Hermes ones but I don't know if it'd be considered "tacky"...



Not gauche at all! I just rewrapped my k32 in a $10 twilly-lookalike with Van Gogh’s Almond Blossoms print. Rock whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Kitsune711

lala28 said:


> I don’t think so.  My humble opinion is try out whatever makes you smile.  I try to have fun with my creations even if some of the ideas in my head don’t turn out so well in reality.  For example, I had an idea several years ago to make a twilly out of lizard instead of silk twill.  I had scraps of red lizard skin in my craft room so I ended up cutting a pattern and sewing my own exotic twillys.  It was more work than it was worth and ultimately, the end result wasn’t all that great, but it was a fun experiment nonetheless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> P.S.  please try not to mock me too much





Zeremine said:


> Not gauche at all! I just rewrapped my k32 in a $10 twilly-lookalike with Van Gogh’s Almond Blossoms print. Rock whatever makes you happy.



Thank you everyone!

I think I will start using my favourite mitzah's on my bag now!


----------



## sundaymorningrain

lala28 said:


> Not at all! I do that as well.  I have a set of non-identical Brazil twillys; the colorways are not the same but I think they work with each other.
> 
> I also buy a “pair” of twillys to use together that are different patterns completely but have colors that are complementary.


I love the colours on the top photo!  If you dont mind me asking, whats the name of that front twilly in the top photo (brazil is the bottom photo, right?)  

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cavalla

lala28 said:


> I don’t think so.  My humble opinion is try out whatever makes you smile.  I try to have fun with my creations even if some of the ideas in my head don’t turn out so well in reality.  For example, I had an idea several years ago to make a twilly out of lizard instead of silk twill.  I had scraps of red lizard skin in my craft room so I ended up cutting a pattern and sewing my own exotic twillys.  It was more work than it was worth and ultimately, the end result wasn’t all that great, but it was a fun experiment nonetheless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> P.S.  please try not to mock me too much



Sorry please allow me to be off topic very briefly.

lala, I would say that's wonderful craftsmanship and such a creative idea with leather twilly that Loewe picked it up from you for their current season! I saw this the other day. (I think yours is a lot prettier  )


----------



## cavalla

Here’s when my GM was having some serious look with the gray and red twilly and my dear little philosopher rodeo (he seems to be always contemplating, doesn’t he?). To bring it back to topic.


----------



## lala28

aimee* said:


> I love the colours on the top photo!  If you dont mind me asking, whats the name of that front twilly in the top photo (brazil is the bottom photo, right?)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk



Actually, both are Brazil twillys .  The top one is colorway 04 Prune/Soleil/Indigo and the other handle is Brazil cw Ocre/Braun/Rose.


----------



## elly_fong

Im back again with more twilly! [emoji7] [emoji7] 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lala28

Makes me think of ribbon candy! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Addicted to bags

My new Etain Toolbox 20. Wanted a fun color Twilly for Spring/Summer.


----------



## elly_fong

lala28 said:


> Makes me think of ribbon candy! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


My SA were saying it might be over to have the ribbon in both handles, but I love it when she did it so I decided to leave it this way.  Ribbon overdose 



Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4046514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Etain Toolbox 20. Wanted a fun color Twilly for Spring/Summer.
> 
> View attachment 4046501


Congrats! The twilly goes well with your new bag and it is definitely a fun colour!


----------



## hers4eva

Nanami_S. said:


> My favorite Twilly! [emoji177]
> Too bad I didn’t get to collect all the CWs.
> View attachment 4043333
> 
> 
> Fully dressed Baby B for family outing.
> View attachment 4043335



I love this 

Is that two or three twillies?


----------



## Cygne18

elly_fong said:


> Im back again with more twilly! [emoji7] [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046469
> View attachment 4046470
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


This looks so fun and summer-ready. Congrats again on your gorgeous Lindy!


Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4046514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Etain Toolbox 20. Wanted a fun color Twilly for Spring/Summer.
> 
> View attachment 4046501


The Toolbox 20 is soooo cute and you are totally ready for summer! Thank you for sharing. So cute.


----------



## Notorious Pink

elly_fong said:


> My SA were saying it might be over to have the ribbon in both handles, but I love it when she did it so I decided to leave it this way.  Ribbon overdose



I really love these Graff twillies for summer. 

Just bear in mind that with lighter-colored bags the handles will darken over time if they are not protected. ‘Over’ or not, 90% of the time my bags will have twillies on them because it’s easier than replacing them.

I tried only one handle once....the asymmetry made my OCD go [emoji51][emoji31]


----------



## elly_fong

BBC said:


> I really love these Graff twillies for summer.
> 
> Just bear in mind that with lighter-colored bags the handles will darken over time if they are not protected. ‘Over’ or not, 90% of the time my bags will have twillies on them because it’s easier than replacing them.
> 
> I tried only one handle once....the asymmetry made my OCD go [emoji51][emoji31]


Thanks BBC! We are better to be safe than sorry then. [emoji5] 

Is etoupe consider a light colour? I started to think if this will have colour transfer issue with darker clothing or jeans. [emoji28] 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanami_S.

hers4eva said:


> I love this
> 
> Is that two or three twillies?



Hi hers4eva, just two. One on each handle.


----------



## Notorious Pink

elly_fong said:


> Thanks BBC! We are better to be safe than sorry then. [emoji5]
> 
> Is etoupe consider a light colour? I started to think if this will have colour transfer issue with darker clothing or jeans. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hmm...that’s a good question! I wish I could advise you on color transfer but I don’t really wear jeans more than a few times per year.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cross-posted with H in Action -

This twilly-bag combination is not intuitive...




...but comes along perfectly when paired with a fun dress in matching colors.


----------



## Ang-Lin

The Graff twilly that my SA convinced me to get, and rodeo #2 in a month.


----------



## cavalla

Ang-Lin said:


> The Graff twilly that my SA convinced me to get, and rodeo #2 in a month.



We're rodeo twins!


----------



## Ang-Lin

cavalla said:


> We're rodeo twins!


Ooooh yay!!!!!  glad to be twinning with you!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I went to store looking for twilly for my K32 in Etoupe. I didn’t find any I liked but came across this astrologie one.  It looks great with my B35 Bleu Indigo and my Saint Laurent Sac de Jour


----------



## Mosman

Etoupe k28.


----------



## lala28

Mosman said:


> Etoupe k28.



I love it! So regal!


----------



## elly_fong

My twilly 'bracelet' of the day! [emoji5]

Sorry if i violates the thread rule because the twilly is not on my bag handle but on my wrist instead!


----------



## Hat Trick

Mosman said:


> Etoupe k28.



I really like that look.  Would you mind sharing with us which twilly this is?


----------



## LadyCupid

Hat Trick said:


> I really like that look.  Would you mind sharing with us which twilly this is?


not OP but that's the Astrologie twilly.


----------



## Mosman

Here is a better twilly job !!!
Funny this twilly was for my blue sapphire birkin because at the time the store only have 1 blue twilly, so I picked this one as an alternative to pair with the blue twilly for my birkin.
Then later I got offer this k28 Etoupe and accidentally this twilly became perfect for it.


----------



## lala28

Mosman said:


> Here is a better twilly job !!!
> Funny this twilly was for my blue sapphire birkin because at the time the store only have 1 blue twilly, so I picked this one as an alternative to pair with the blue twilly for my birkin.
> Then later I got offer this k28 Etoupe and accidentally this twilly became perfect for it.



A sign that it was meant to be!


----------



## cavalla

Mosman said:


> Here is a better twilly job !!!
> Funny this twilly was for my blue sapphire birkin because at the time the store only have 1 blue twilly, so I picked this one as an alternative to pair with the blue twilly for my birkin.
> Then later I got offer this k28 Etoupe and accidentally this twilly became perfect for it.



I like this combo! It feels regal. I kept coming back to stare at it.


----------



## lala28

As I was tying this Maillons twilly, I noticed it needs a good laundering! Oh well, I’ll get a few more wears out of it first.


----------



## cherylc

elly_fong said:


> My twilly 'bracelet' of the day! [emoji5]
> 
> Sorry if i violates the thread rule because the twilly is not on my bag handle but on my wrist instead!



i’ve been debating using my twillies as bracelets after seeing it in the cards showing how to wear hermès scarves. but i think you need someone to tie it for you right? i need to do it myself and i think that may be too hard. lol [emoji23]


----------



## csetcos

Here are the “new” Graff twillies that I just got at the store. I love how this looks on BE!


----------



## elly_fong

cherylc said:


> i’ve been debating using my twillies as bracelets after seeing it in the cards showing how to wear hermès scarves. but i think you need someone to tie it for you right? i need to do it myself and i think that may be too hard. lol [emoji23]


I did it on my own but u will need some times to play with it


----------



## lala28

csetcos said:


> Here are the “new” Graff twillies that I just got at the store. I love how this looks on BE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055403



Stunning!  I love how vibrant everything looks together!


----------



## csetcos

lala28 said:


> Stunning!  I love how vibrant everything looks together!



Thank you dear, @lala28!


----------



## csetcos

So if you all are like me and love twillies, I find myself in need of organization. These boxes are perfect, stack, are completely 90 degrees straight, and each compartment is an exact twilly width. They are on sale at the Container Store right now!


----------



## Monique1004

csetcos said:


> So if you all are like me and love twillies, I find myself in need of organization. These boxes are perfect, stack, are completely 90 degrees straight, and each compartment is an exact twilly width. They are on sale at the Container Store right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4056037
> View attachment 4056038
> View attachment 4056039
> View attachment 4056040



I like these boxes! I couldn't find it from their online store though. Do they come sectioned like that?


----------



## csetcos

Monique1004 said:


> I like these boxes! I couldn't find it from their online store though. Do they come sectioned like that?



You are right! I can’t find them online either. They sell them in the jewelry section, vs the section that has the containers that are similar.  They already come pre-sectioned. I love them!


----------



## cavalla

csetcos said:


> Here are the “new” Graff twillies that I just got at the store. I love how this looks on BE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055403



I love this one! It's impossible not to smile whenever you see it!


----------



## csetcos

cavalla said:


> I love this one! It's impossible not to smile whenever you see it!



[emoji253] @cavalla


----------



## LadyD21

csetcos said:


> Here are the “new” Graff twillies that I just got at the store. I love how this looks on BE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055403



I love the colors in your ‘Graff’!  They didn’t have that one or I would definitely have picked it up. I like that Graff theme; fun, bright summer colors.


----------



## LadyD21

Many of you knew how bad I wanted a ‘Jeu de Cartes’ twilly and I scored one at FSH Paris! I was over the moon happy because the SA told me they are almost impossible to find in Paris and could only find an orange one - it was the color I was hoping to find!   (I have many orange theme twilly, it’s my favorite twilly color)


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Gold picotin 18 with cheval Phoenix twilly bow!


----------



## elly_fong

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Gold picotin 18 with cheval Phoenix twilly bow!
> 
> View attachment 4058366


Picotin is beautiful with matching & nicely done twilly. So glad to find a twilly twins here!


----------



## Ang-Lin

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Gold picotin 18 with cheval Phoenix twilly bow!
> 
> View attachment 4058366


Twilly tying skill is on point!


----------



## candyapple15

My first garden party 30 Bleu De Prusse with twilly handle


----------



## LadyD21

candyapple15 said:


> My first garden party 30 Bleu De Prusse with twilly handle
> View attachment 4058870



So beautiful!  ..... is it vache country? looks like it. Although heavy, it is my favorite GP leather.


----------



## lala28

candyapple15 said:


> My first garden party 30 Bleu De Prusse with twilly handle
> View attachment 4058870



Gorgeous! I love the blues in your twilly!


----------



## lala28

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Gold picotin 18 with cheval Phoenix twilly bow!
> 
> View attachment 4058366



You tie an absolutely perfect bow! Brilliant!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

elly_fong said:


> Picotin is beautiful with matching & nicely done twilly. So glad to find a twilly twins here!



Thank you!  I have this one in the pink/green colorway too, really love the pattern!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Ang-Lin said:


> Twilly tying skill is on point!



Hahaha thank you!  Must be that fashion design degree [emoji23] finally good for something


----------



## misspink001

kathydep said:


> I woke up wanting to purge my twilly collection. Are these two too similar? I am thinkin of getting rid of the Jardin. Please share your thoughts. Thanks.



I was just looking at this photo admiring the Jardin one.


----------



## candyapple15

LadyD21 said:


> So beautiful!  ..... is it vache country? looks like it. Although heavy, it is my favorite GP leather.



Hi LadyD21, it's negonda leather but it does look stiff and structured, I like it.


----------



## TeeCee77

We need a twilly addiction support group. The newest Graff addition for BF. I am really liking this for summer [emoji847]


----------



## kathydep

TeeCee77 said:


> We need a twilly addiction support group. The newest Graff addition for BF. I am really liking this for summer [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060319


Finally, a Graff that i love! Do you mind sharing the tag/colorway, love?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TeeCee77

kathydep said:


> Finally, a Graff that i love! Do you mind sharing the tag/colorway, love?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Thank you! I didn’t like Graff with until I saw this one.


----------



## cavalla

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you! I didn’t like Graff with until I saw this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060337



This is such a perfect CW for summer! I love this one!


----------



## kathydep

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you! I didn’t like Graff with until I saw this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060337


Thank you!! Love the colors on this!❤️


----------



## TeeCee77

Looks good on Etoupe also [emoji847]


----------



## TeeCee77

TeeCee77 said:


> Looks good on Etoupe also [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060517



And Vert Vertigo [emoji119]


----------



## kathydep

TeeCee77 said:


> We need a twilly addiction support group. The newest Graff addition for BF. I am really liking this for summer [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060319





TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you! I didn’t like Graff with until I saw this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060337





TeeCee77 said:


> Looks good on Etoupe also [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060517





TeeCee77 said:


> And Vert Vertigo [emoji119]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060532


Haha! I already sent an email to my SA. Thanks for enabling!


----------



## azukitea

I think this colorway of dans un jardin anglais pairs best with fauve barenia... what do you ladies and gents think?
just abou to take my kelly out for the afternoon


----------



## Notorious Pink

azukitea said:


> I think this colorway of dans un jardin anglais pairs best with fauve barenia... what do you ladies and gents think?
> just abou to take my kelly out for the afternoon
> 
> View attachment 4061057



Love this....it really does pair perfectly!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TeeCee77 said:


> Looks good on Etoupe also [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060517



I have one of the other cws of Graff but I love this one, too!


----------



## cocomlle

Playing w/ new twillys. Please excuse my meager bow tying skills.  Not sure about the Carmen...never know how to incorporate them on Bs.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I need to work on this (or find the video).
The best bow I can manage is somehow...sideways?


----------



## ladysarah

Experimenting with green box Kelly....


----------



## ttjanice

Bought a couple of twillies for Miss Goldie. Feel like gold color will go with a lot of twilly colors. Will play around and take more pictures this weekend.


----------



## Sparkledolll

BBC said:


> I need to work on this (or find the video).
> The best bow I can manage is somehow...sideways?
> 
> View attachment 4062228



Hi BBC, I do mine like yours but some ppl start with the bow which makes it more straight I think.


----------



## gabri2040

Purple Twillys for Birkin in Gris Aspahlt


----------



## allure244

Jeu de cartes twilly bow on k25 noir Epsom sellier PHW


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> Hi BBC, I do mine like yours but some ppl start with the bow which makes it more straight I think.



Thank you!!! Hahaha I am so left brained I would never have thought of that.....just would have tried it the same way, over and over......


----------



## Notorious Pink

allure244 said:


> Jeu de cartes twilly bow on k25 noir Epsom sellier PHW
> 
> View attachment 4070248



L[emoji173]️VE!!!


----------



## renet

Ever since my K28 Sellier handle became slightly sticky as one SA tied the twilly too tightly, making the leather “unbreathable”, I’ve learned to tie twilly on my own (careful with my just manicured nails, making sure they doesn’t damage the twillys [emoji23]).  Hope I’m getting better at it now.  

Advice: once in a while (my SA said better leave on only one month) take off the twilly to let the leather breathe. [emoji38]


----------



## ice75

renet said:


> Ever since my K28 Sellier handle became slightly sticky as one SA tied the twilly too tightly, making the leather “unbreathable”, I’ve learned to tie twilly on my own (careful with my just manicured nails, making sure they doesn’t damage the twillys [emoji23]).  Hope I’m getting better at it now.
> 
> Advice: once in a while (my SA said better leave on only one month) take off the twilly to let the leather breathe. [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4076030


Renet,your Twilly is nicely tied. Good job!


----------



## lulilu

renet said:


> Ever since my K28 Sellier handle became slightly sticky as one SA tied the twilly too tightly, making the leather “unbreathable”, I’ve learned to tie twilly on my own (careful with my just manicured nails, making sure they doesn’t damage the twillys [emoji23]).  Hope I’m getting better at it now.
> 
> Advice: once in a while (my SA said better leave on only one month) take off the twilly to let the leather breathe. [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4076030



I can't imagine how this happened.  Do you live in a very humid climate?  Silk should be somewhat breathable, right?


----------



## renet

ice75 said:


> Renet,your Twilly is nicely tied. Good job!



Thank you, ice75! Still have room for improvements but am satisfied.  



lulilu said:


> I can't imagine how this happened.  Do you live in a very humid climate?  Silk should be somewhat breathable, right?



Hi lulilu! Yes, I am staying in a hot and humid country.  I am not sure how it happened too as I do not store my bags in the H boxes.

In any case, I learnt my lesson and think in Feb/March, I started to remove all my twillys from each of my bags, sent them for dry clean service.[emoji1]


----------



## ice75

Hi lulilu! Yes, I am staying in a hot and humid country.  I am not sure how it happened too as I do not store my bags in the H boxes.

In any case, I learnt my lesson and think in Feb/March, I started to remove all my twillys from each of my bags, sent them for dry clean service.[emoji1][/QUOTE]

According to my SA,it is better to remove the Twilly as the leather on the handle need to breathe too.Im staying same humid country as Rene


----------



## cavalla

lulilu said:


> I can't imagine how this happened.  Do you live in a very humid climate?  Silk should be somewhat breathable, right?



I was told to untie the twilly when the bag is not in use by the leather manager in our store as well and I don't live in particularly humid region. After a bit of research, apparently silk is not so breathable as I used to believe.


----------



## Cygne18

cavalla said:


> I was told to untie the twilly when the bag is not in use by the leather manager in our store as well and I don't live in particularly humid region. After a bit of research, apparently silk is not so breathable as I used to believe.


Good to know. I'm sOOoooooo lazy though and tying it into the perfect bow takes forever. I'll have to do the right thing and untie mine. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## cavalla

Cygne18 said:


> Good to know. I'm sOOoooooo lazy though and tying it into the perfect bow takes forever. I'll have to do the right thing and untie mine. Thank you for the tip.



Glad to share.


----------



## elly_fong

Thanks for sharing everyone! I am staying in hot and humid country as @ice75 and @renet , so I better to untie the twilly and let the leather breath!


----------



## ice75

Cygne18 said:


> Good to know. I'm sOOoooooo lazy though and tying it into the perfect bow takes forever. I'll have to do the right thing and untie mine. Thank you for the tip.


Haha...I have yet to master the bow tie. I only know how to tie the common style


----------



## ice75

elly_fong said:


> Thanks for sharing everyone! I am staying in hot and humid country as @ice75 and @renet , so I better to untie the twilly and let the leather breath!


elly_fong, usually after using my bag for the day, I will untie the twilly as I use a lot of hand cream on my hands. It's better not to leave the twilly there for days/weeks IMO. Because when we apply hand creams or when our hands are wet after washing,the twilly will absorb the moisture. So this is why when we untie the twilly, the leather gets to breathe.


----------



## elly_fong

ice75 said:


> elly_fong, usually after using my bag for the day, I will untie the twilly as I use a lot of hand cream on my hands. It's better not to leave the twilly there for days/weeks IMO. Because when we apply hand creams or when our hands are wet after washing,the twilly will absorb the moisture. So this is why when we untie the twilly, the leather gets to breathe.


I did use hand cream too, good to know and thanks for the advice


----------



## Addicted to bags

Great advice but I am sad to hear this. My SA tied such a beautiful nice and tight twilly. I will never be able to duplicate


----------



## renet

ice75 said:


> Haha...I have yet to master the bow tie. I only know how to tie the common style



Same!  [emoji119]


----------



## cavalla

Addicted to bags said:


> Great advice but I am sad to hear this. My SA tied such a beautiful nice and tight twilly. I will never be able to duplicate



You will! Practice makes perfect.


----------



## rania1981

Savana dance twilly on etoupe ❤️


----------



## lala28

rania1981 said:


> Savana dance twilly on etoupe [emoji173]️



Lovely! Happy Friday!


----------



## rania1981

cavalla said:


> I was told to untie the twilly when the bag is not in use by the leather manager in our store as well and I don't live in particularly humid region. After a bit of research, apparently silk is not so breathable as I used to believe.


This is very useful information...thank you


----------



## rania1981

lala28 said:


> Lovely! Happy Friday!


Thanks Dear, have a lovely weekend


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LadyD21 said:


> View attachment 4056526
> 
> 
> I love the colors in your ‘Graff’!  They didn’t have that one or I would definitely have picked it up. I like that Graff theme; fun, bright summer colors.


I love your colorway.  Can you tell me what number that is ?  Looks great over your GP.  Is that Gris T ?


----------



## LadyD21

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love your colorway.  Can you tell me what number that is ?  Looks great over your GP.  Is that Gris T ?



Thank you! My GP is color Craie and the Twilly is Graff Hermes Noir/Jaune/Vert H062655S . Surprised there is no mention of Purple because there is lots of it on it.


----------



## Ladybaga

csetcos said:


> So if you all are like me and love twillies, I find myself in need of organization. These boxes are perfect, stack, are completely 90 degrees straight, and each compartment is an exact twilly width. They are on sale at the Container Store right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4056037
> View attachment 4056038
> View attachment 4056039
> View attachment 4056040


Csetcos,
I want to thank you for your brilliant storage idea for twillys! After seeing your pic, I went to the container store and purchased the same box you recommended. The box fits
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 15 twillys. ( I bought an extra one “ just in case” my twilly obsession grows. Anyway, thanks again for the idea!


----------



## KRZ

Ladybaga said:


> Csetcos,
> I want to thank you for your brilliant storage idea for twillys! After seeing your pic, I went to the container store and purchased the same box you recommended. The box fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 twillys. ( I bought an extra one “ just in case” my twilly obsession grows. Anyway, thanks again for the idea!



Which one are these?  are they available online?


----------



## Ladybaga

KRZ said:


> Which one are these?  are they available online?


Hi KRZ!
Are you referring to the storage box or twillys? If it is the storage box, it is called boxbox and is found in the jewelry storage section of the Container Store.  I like that you can see them, so it makes it easier to choose.


----------



## KRZ

Ladybaga said:


> Hi KRZ!
> Are you referring to the storage box or twillys? If it is the storage box, it is called boxbox and is found in the jewelry storage section of the Container Store.  I like that you can see them, so it makes it easier to choose.



Oh sorry I wasn’t clear! Yes the storage box!! And I do love your twilly selection too[emoji7] 

I will head to container store ASAP!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## csetcos

@Ladybaga I’m so THRILLED!!! I love to help out other TPFers. You have such a nice collection. It looks fabulous. The storage containers really showcase your beauties well!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

csetcos said:


> @Ladybaga I’m so THRILLED!!! I love to help out other TPFers. You have such a nice collection. It looks fabulous. The storage containers really showcase your beauties well!!!


thank you so much for the complement and for sharing your brilliant idea about these boxes!


----------



## Ladybaga

KRZ said:


> Oh sorry I wasn’t clear! Yes the storage box!! And I do love your twilly selection too[emoji7]
> 
> I will head to container store ASAP!! Thanks for sharing


Thank you!  I don't know if all Container Stores are laid out the same, but the jewelry storage section is on the left hand side of the store near the coat hangers.  If you look for the bracelet displays, go one shelf down to find the boxbox choices.


----------



## AnnaE

Ladybaga said:


> Csetcos,
> I want to thank you for your brilliant storage idea for twillys! After seeing your pic, I went to the container store and purchased the same box you recommended. The box fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 twillys. ( I bought an extra one “ just in case” my twilly obsession grows. Anyway, thanks again for the idea!



That's a great way to organize twillies. May have to check the Container Store myself -- thanks for the idea!


----------



## ice75

Ladybaga said:


> Csetcos,
> I want to thank you for your brilliant storage idea for twillys! After seeing your pic, I went to the container store and purchased the same box you recommended. The box fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 twillys. ( I bought an extra one “ just in case” my twilly obsession grows. Anyway, thanks again for the idea!



Hi Ladybaga,can I have the dimension of this box especially the height?I have a lot of twillies and I need to “house” them so I can see them clearly.Your kind assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steveston

Nanami_S. said:


> Hi hers4eva, just two. One on each handle.


----------



## Monique1004

KRZ said:


> Which one are these?  are they available online?



It's not available from container store online. Here's the tag & other info label picture. Maybe you can order directly from the brand?


----------



## Cygne18

I just ordered this one from Michael's. I'll pick it up later and take photos (provided it works out). I'm a bit of a clutz, so I like this plastic better than the acrylic option from the Container Store (but the acrylic is more pretty): http://www.michaels.com/darice-17-compartment-bead-organizer/10091119.html#q=bead+organizer&start=2


----------



## Ladybaga

ice75 said:


> Hi Ladybaga,can I have the dimension of this box especially the height?I have a lot of twillies and I need to “house” them so I can see them clearly.Your kind assistance will be greatly appreciated.


Hi Ice75!
It is 11 inches across (holding 5 twillys per box= 5 boxes) and approximately 5" measuring the three boxes vertically. The depth of each box is approximately 1.5 ".  csetcos discovered these and they do fit the twilly perfectly!  The ordering information that Monique 1004 provided is excellent! I saw that you can't order them online directly from the Container Store website, but perhaps you could call them and place an order, if you don't live near a Container store?  Hope this helps!


----------



## Ladybaga

AnnaE said:


> That's a great way to organize twillies. May have to check the Container Store myself -- thanks for the idea!


Hi AnnaE!
I hope you find your boxbox! It really is fun to see all of the twilly patterns together in one box. I didn't realize how many blue ones that I have until they were displayed in the box.  I also need to see what I have, or I will never use my things.
I can't take the credit for the idea, though.  *csetcos* discovered these boxes, so all thanks goes to her!


----------



## ice75

Ladybaga said:


> Hi Ice75!
> It is 11 inches across (holding 5 twillys per box= 5 boxes) and approximately 5" measuring the three boxes vertically. The depth of each box is approximately 1.5 ".  csetcos discovered these and they do fit the twilly perfectly!  The ordering information that Monique 1004 provided is excellent! I saw that you can't order them online directly from the Container Store website, but perhaps you could call them and place an order, if you don't live near a Container store?  Hope this helps!


Thank you csetcos for showing us this box. 

Ladybaga,thank you taking the time to help me measure the box.Im not based in US and so the only option for me is to buy online


----------



## Cygne18

Great fit in this Michael’s option for $3. http://www.michaels.com/darice-17-compartment-bead-organizer/10091119.html


----------



## KRZ

Monique1004 said:


> It's not available from container store online. Here's the tag & other info label picture. Maybe you can order directly from the brand?
> View attachment 4088852
> View attachment 4088853



Super helpful!! Thank you!


----------



## orbitz01

Love my new Evelyne PM in Magnolia and matching twilly!


----------



## Monique1004

Ladybaga said:


> Hi AnnaE!
> I hope you find your boxbox! It really is fun to see all of the twilly patterns together in one box. I didn't realize how many blue ones that I have until they were displayed in the box.  I also need to see what I have, or I will never use my things.
> I can't take the credit for the idea, though.  *csetcos* discovered these boxes, so all thanks goes to her!



It's funny. I'm totally the opposite. I realized that I have a lot of pink ones.


----------



## ipodgirl

Wow, thanks for sharing! I need to get me some boxes too. 

This is how I currently display mine in a drawer.


----------



## lynne_ross

orbitz01 said:


> Love my new Evelyne PM in Magnolia and matching twilly!


Perfect match!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Monique1004 said:


> It's funny. I'm totally the opposite. I realized that I have a lot of pink ones.
> View attachment 4089530


BEAUTIFUL collection!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

ipodgirl said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing! I need to get me some boxes too.
> 
> This is how I currently display mine in a drawer.
> 
> View attachment 4089966


WOW!!! You have more inventory than my local store! I love these!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Coup de Fouet on K28 Craie [emoji16]


----------



## cherylc

Natalie j said:


> Coup de Fouet on K28 Craie [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091381



ohh i just got this exact twilly for my bags! can’t wait to dress them up!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Prinipessa

Cygne18 said:


> Great fit in this Michael’s option for $3. http://www.michaels.com/darice-17-compartment-bead-organizer/10091119.html
> View attachment 4089145


Thank you for your post and link.  The container is perfect and i can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## AnnaE

Cygne18 said:


> Great fit in this Michael’s option for $3. http://www.michaels.com/darice-17-compartment-bead-organizer/10091119.html
> View attachment 4089145


I have a 90cm version of that Jardin Anglais, and never realized there was a twilly option. These look gorgeous!


----------



## Cygne18

AnnaE said:


> I have a 90cm version of that Jardin Anglais, and never realized there was a twilly option. These look gorgeous!


Thank you! It's such a good print, right? I love all those animals. It took me quite a bit of willpower to resist "Into the Canadian Wild" 90 this past season. Maybe they'll have twillys for those in the near future!


----------



## Mosman

Any one know the name of this twilly???
Thanks.
Not my bag (on other forum), but love this twilly !!!


----------



## elly_fong

Mosman said:


> Any one know the name of this twilly???
> Thanks.
> Not my bag (on other forum), but love this twilly !!!


Should be this - Les Flacons Bandana in c/w prune/noir/blanc


----------



## Mosman

elly_fong said:


> Should be this - Les Flacons Bandana in c/w prune/noir/blanc
> View attachment 4095192


Oh, thanks, sad I can’t find this colour available on Hermès website.
Only have green colour.


----------



## lala28

Natalie j said:


> Coup de Fouet on K28 Craie [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091381



So stunning, I had to come back and revisit.


----------



## barashinda

cocomlle said:


> Playing w/ new twillys. Please excuse my meager bow tying skills.  Not sure about the Carmen...never know how to incorporate them on Bs.
> 
> View attachment 4061797
> View attachment 4061798



I like what you did there! I’m also not sure how to add the Carmen, but it looks good.


----------



## Monique1004

Mosman said:


> Oh, thanks, sad I can’t find this colour available on Hermès website.
> Only have green colour.



Already sold out in US even at the beginning of the year. My SA did national search for me earlier & couldn’t find.


----------



## db2miu

A new to me Halzan in etoupe


----------



## elly_fong

db2miu said:


> View attachment 4101484
> 
> 
> A new to me Halzan in etoupe


Congrats and your Halzan is beautiful


----------



## MAGJES

Playing around to see which Twillies look best on Vert Veronese.


----------



## acrowcounted

MAGJES said:


> Playing around to see which Twillies look best on Vert Veronese.


Beautiful bag color! My heart is green with envy!


----------



## hephephippo

acrowcounted said:


> Beautiful bag color! My heart is green with envy!



Me too!! I love looking at beautiful H bags. Makes the wait a bit more tolerable if not frustrating lol. And sometimes a particular color, and particular color and twilly combination stands out. This one is one of those that makes my heart leap!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Balade de Berline on Etain [emoji16]


----------



## elly_fong

MAGJES said:


> Playing around to see which Twillies look best on Vert Veronese.


Wow the willy is very unique and match nicely with your Vert Veronese. 



Natalie j said:


> Balade de Berline on Etain [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103446


Nice


----------



## Amka

Mosman said:


> Oh, thanks, sad I can’t find this colour available on Hermès website.
> Only have green colour.


It is available on the us webiste now:
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/les-flacons-bandana-twilly-H063157Sv01/


----------



## Monique1004

Amka said:


> It is available on the us webiste now:
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/les-flacons-bandana-twilly-H063157Sv01/
> View attachment 4116308



No!!!! It's gone!


----------



## Yijingchan

Dressed up with my new Twilly from last week... 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## allure244

Amka said:


> It is available on the us webiste now:
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/les-flacons-bandana-twilly-H063157Sv01/
> View attachment 4116308





Monique1004 said:


> No!!!! It's gone!



[emoji22]. I missed it too. I only wanted one


----------



## cherylc

This is a new Dior Mitzah in my initial (their version of the twilly) on my K32 Gris Mouette. I know there had been discussion of whether it’s ok to use a non Hermès scarf on their bags so I wanted to show an example. I personally really love the Dior Mitzahs, they have many beautiful and lovely patterns. The length is slightly longer than the twillies and it makes tying them quite easy.


----------



## Sclim1

New twilly for my baby B [emoji170][emoji4] 
Thanks for letting me share! [emoji847]


----------



## Incalifornia7

My twillies come apart. Is there a certain way that I should use ? Please help me out.


----------



## Incalifornia7

Nanami_S. said:


> My favorite Twilly! [emoji177]
> Too bad I didn’t get to collect all the CWs.
> View attachment 4043333
> 
> 
> Fully dressed Baby B for family outing.
> View attachment 4043335


Omg ! How did you do that ? It is impressive !


----------



## Incalifornia7

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Brides de gala love twilly in pink for Ms SO Rose Azalea K25.
> View attachment 4035755


Very pretty


----------



## lynne_ross

cherylc said:


> This is a new Dior Mitzah in my initial (their version of the twilly) on my K32 Gris Mouette. I know there had been discussion of whether it’s ok to use a non Hermès scarf on their bags so I wanted to show an example. I personally really love the Dior Mitzahs, they have many beautiful and lovely patterns. The length is slightly longer than the twillies and it makes tying them quite easy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117636


I have to say I love this Dior twilly and I don't see why people HAVE to use H only on their bags. You don't need to dress head to toe in H.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

lynne_ross said:


> I have to say I love this Dior twilly and I don't see why people HAVE to use H only on their bags. You don't need to dress head to toe in H.



+1! Such a pretty twilly, as long as you love it who cares if it is not H. Looks like it will complement gris t v well too


----------



## Mosman

Amka said:


> It is available on the us webiste now:
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/les-flacons-bandana-twilly-H063157Sv01/
> View attachment 4116308


Hi thanks, just checked and My local store have heaps in stock, so will get it.
Thanks for your alert !!


----------



## TeeCee77

Some new eye candy [emoji517]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Incalifornia7 said:


> My twillies come apart. Is there a certain way that I should use ? Please help me out.



Try wrapping them tighter.

They will inevitably come off eventually, I personally always take them off at the end of the day and put them away. I find the twillies last much longer when I do that.


----------



## Sparkledolll

New season twilly, Parures de Maharajas on Etain K28. Different designs on each side. [emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## TeeCee77

Played a little dress up [emoji847][emoji847]
	

		
			
		

		
	








Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Addicted to bags

TeeCee77 said:


> Played a little dress up [emoji847][emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121458
> View attachment 4121459
> View attachment 4121461
> View attachment 4121463
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


You have some great twillys for your malachite B!


----------



## Incalifornia7

BBC said:


> Try wrapping them tighter.
> 
> They will inevitably come off eventually, I personally always take them off at the end of the day and put them away. I find the twillies last much longer when I do that.


Thank you


----------



## lala28

Incalifornia7 said:


> My twillies come apart. Is there a certain way that I should use ? Please help me out.



You could try docride’s recommendation which is to wrap vet tape around your bag handles first and then wrap the twillys on the vet tape.  The vet tape is non adhesive and doesn’t damage your bag whatsoever but it has a soft texture that helps the silk twilly stay in place.


----------



## Incalifornia7

lala28 said:


> You could try docride’s recommendation which is to wrap vet tape around your bag handles first and then wrap the twillys on the vet tape.  The vet tape is non adhesive and doesn’t damage your bag whatsoever but it has a soft texture that helps the silk twilly stay in place.


Thank you so much !


----------



## ivy1026

Two of my favourite colors


----------



## acrowcounted

ivy1026 said:


> Two of my favourite colors


Love this combo (and all the color shades of that Twilly!)


----------



## ivy1026

acrowcounted said:


> Love this combo (and all the color shades of that Twilly!)



Thx and me too . Hard to just choose one


----------



## betty.lee

Hi All. 

Here are my most recent additions, bought within a month of each other. Lindy came first and then Herbag. Yikes, I thought DH might blow a gasket. 

Anyway, thanks for letting me share. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
t


----------



## elly_fong

betty.lee said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Here are my most recent additions, bought within a month of each other. Lindy came first and then Herbag. Yikes, I thought DH might blow a gasket.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4137380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4137382


Gorgeous bags! Congrats!


----------



## betty.lee

elly_fong said:


> Gorgeous bags! Congrats!



Thank you so much Elly.  I’m so happy with them, but I do swear there is crack in the A/C system, because I definitely find myself wanting to go back for more. ‍♀️


----------



## tulipfield

betty.lee said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Here are my most recent additions, bought within a month of each other. Lindy came first and then Herbag. Yikes, I thought DH might blow a gasket.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4137380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4137382



Your beautiful Lindy looks like Jiji from Kiki’s Delivery Service!


----------



## Amandarin

Rose Pourpre Garden Party with non-H twillies (gifts from mum, no idea where they're from)... Turquoise with roses that match the color of the bag


----------



## Aimee3

Very pretty. Love that green color!


----------



## Addicted to bags

betty.lee said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Here are my most recent additions, bought within a month of each other. Lindy came first and then Herbag. Yikes, I thought DH might blow a gasket.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4137380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4137382


I love your Herbags twilly!! Did you buy it in the US recently? TIA


----------



## betty.lee

tulipfield said:


> Your beautiful Lindy looks like Jiji from Kiki’s Delivery Service!
> 
> View attachment 4137478


Oh my Gosh. You’re right! One of my favorite Miyazakis. 



Addicted to bags said:


> I love your Herbags twilly!! Did you buy it in the US recently? TIA



Yup I got it at the Ala Moana Boutique. I think it’s called the Clic Clack Modern. I saw it available online too.


----------



## Addicted to bags

betty.lee said:


> Oh my Gosh. You’re right! One of my favorite Miyazakis.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I got it at the Ala Moana Boutique. I think it’s called the Clic Clack Modern. I saw it available online too.


Thanks, I'm on the website. Now I have to figure out what color to get, lol


----------



## betty.lee

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks, I'm on the website. Now I have to figure out what color to get, lol



I know! I’m a twilly addict!


----------



## ladysarah




----------



## betty.lee

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4141820



beautiful. i love the way it’s tied.


----------



## ladysarah

betty.lee said:


> beautiful. i love the way it’s tied.


Thank you, you are very kind. It's the only accessory I wear now that London is sooo hot.


----------



## christina86

ivy1026 said:


> Two of my favourite colors



Beautiful combo! That’s my favorite twilly


----------



## ivy1026

christina86 said:


> Beautiful combo! That’s my favorite twilly



Thanks


----------



## divinexjanice

betty.lee said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Here are my most recent additions, bought within a month of each other. Lindy came first and then Herbag. Yikes, I thought DH might blow a gasket.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4137380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4137382



I tried on that same herbag in the store and the blue is TDF! Congrats!


----------



## betty.lee

divinexjanice said:


> I tried on that same herbag in the store and the blue is TDF! Congrats!



Thanks babes! Seriously is a beautiful blue, my SA brought it out and i barely let her take it out of the box. Instant LOVE.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4141820


Love the colors!


----------



## MAGJES

Decided to straighten out my Twilly drawer and ended up playing with them instead as usual.  

I bought these Twillies for another bag but they look great on my Vert Vertigo B25.....soaking up the sun ☀️!


----------



## TeeCee77

MAGJES said:


> Decided to straighten out my Twilly drawer and ended up playing with them instead as usual.
> 
> I bought these Twillies for another bag but they look great on my Vert Vertigo B25.....soaking up the sun [emoji295]️!



Lookin good!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MAGJES said:


> Decided to straighten out my Twilly drawer and ended up playing with them instead as usual.
> 
> I bought these Twillies for another bag but they look great on my Vert Vertigo B25.....soaking up the sun ☀️!


Love the way you coordinated all the colors! Your bag is so lovely~~!


----------



## MAGJES

Still playing in my Twilly drawer.  
I haven’t used this pair in ages but think they look good on my Rouge VIF B30 and with my black checked shorts!


----------



## lynne_ross

Does anyone use a twilly on their Kelly cut? Trying to figure out best way to tie one on.


----------



## MAGJES

Twilly + BE =


----------



## Luv n bags

MAGJES said:


> Twilly + BE =



My dream bag! BE...sigh[emoji173]️


----------



## Elegantlytwist

ivy1026 said:


> Two of my favourite colors


Hi! So you know the series of your twilly? I would love it on my etoupe Lindy


----------



## ivy1026

Elegantlytwist said:


> Hi! So you know the series of your twilly? I would love it on my etoupe Lindy



Here you go!  It will go well with etoupe for sure as I use it on my etoupe garden party too


----------



## Elegantlytwist

ivy1026 said:


> Here you go!  It will go well with etoupe for sure as I use it on my etoupe garden party too



oh thanks so much! I will search it up in my local boutique soon!!


----------



## ivy1026

Elegantlytwist said:


> oh thanks so much! I will search it up in my local boutique soon!!



You are welcome and good luck!


----------



## ladysarah

does anyone else wear them on hair buns? any other way to use, or is there a separate thread


----------



## OzSplannie

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4141820


 beautiful colour! Do you know the name of that twilly style and colour by any chance?


----------



## WingNut

I'm a newbie to the twilly-tying thing. I had to look hard to find twillies that I felt would contain a color to match my Parchemin B, and these were the only ones I could find. While I like this look, I'm still seeking a pair of twillies that are more subtle/neutral in color, so as not to overwhelm the look of the bag. Any recommendations are of course welcome!

Excuse the crappy photo....it was taken solely for the purpose of cataloging for insurance. Meh....


----------



## ladysarah

OzSplannie said:


> beautiful colour! Do you know the name of that twilly style and colour by any chance?


coup de fouet au bloc vert/chartreuse -


----------



## chicinthecity777

I think either/both twillys work with the bag. Guess which one I pick in the end?


----------



## ladysarah

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think either/both twillys work with the bag. Guess which one I pick in the end?
> View attachment 4170315


they both look great. which delicious pink is that?


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think either/both twillys work with the bag. Guess which one I pick in the end?
> View attachment 4170315



Pink!!!

I also have both twillies....so pretty. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]

I tie the Jeux de Cartes asymmetrically with the end wrapped underneath on the left side....with the plain suits side facing out....and then with the ace of hearts card hanging down on the right side.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BBC said:


> Pink!!!
> 
> I also have both twillies....so pretty. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> I tie the Jeux de Cartes asymmetrically with the end wrapped underneath on the left side....with the plain suits side facing out....and then with the ace of hearts card hanging down on the right side.


Photo?


----------



## chicinthecity777

ladysarah said:


> they both look great. which delicious pink is that?


Thank you! It's rose sakura.


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Photo?



In a different cw. The hearts really pop better in the pink and the gray cws:


----------



## chicinthecity777

BBC said:


> In a different cw. The hearts really pop better in the pink and the gray cws:
> 
> View attachment 4170466


So pretty!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think either/both twillys work with the bag. Guess which one I pick in the end?
> View attachment 4170315



Twins on the twillies! wish am twins on the k too soooooo pretty! I will pick pink as i like tone on tone.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

BBC said:


> In a different cw. The hearts really pop better in the pink and the gray cws:
> 
> View attachment 4170466



This is SO gorgeous BBC!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Here’s mine with blue glacier... I also much prefer the side with the shapes


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So pretty!





GNIPPOHS said:


> This is SO gorgeous BBC!



Thank you both!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

WingNut said:


> I'm a newbie to the twilly-tying thing. I had to look hard to find twillies that I felt would contain a color to match my Parchemin B, and these were the only ones I could find. While I like this look, I'm still seeking a pair of twillies that are more subtle/neutral in color, so as not to overwhelm the look of the bag. Any recommendations are of course welcome!
> 
> Excuse the crappy photo....it was taken solely for the purpose of cataloging for insurance. Meh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168925



Gorgeous birdie. how about mors et gourmettes vichy from the current season in etoupe? It is a perfect match with etoupe, goes well with colors in the same family like Gris t too.


----------



## ladysarah

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think either/both twillys work with the bag. Guess which one I pick in the end?
> View attachment 4170315


this is just so beautiful rose sakura is 'resting' though. do you know anything about the new pinks coming?


----------



## WingNut

GNIPPOHS said:


> Gorgeous birdie. how about mors et gourmettes vichy from the current season in etoupe? It is a perfect match with etoupe, goes well with colors in the same family like Gris t too.
> 
> View attachment 4170505



Oooh that might actually work well with my etoupe B30! Need Twinkie’s for that one also. Might be the super subtle piece I’m looking for for my Birdie....


----------



## betty.lee

I don't know if this counts because it's a maxi twilly, but here is my maxi twilly with picotin 18 in blue nuit and blue electric inside handle.  I use it as a longer strap for my shoulders.


----------



## dharma

GNIPPOHS said:


> Gorgeous birdie. how about mors et gourmettes vichy from the current season in etoupe? It is a perfect match with etoupe, goes well with colors in the same family like Gris t too.
> 
> View attachment 4170505


Great taste! I was going to suggest this as well. I recently purchased this for fauve and Gris T bags. It’s perfect for when you want a quiet twilly.


----------



## chicinthecity777

ladysarah said:


> this is just so beautiful rose sakura is 'resting' though. do you know anything about the new pinks coming?


I heard people saying sakura is coming back in swift leather. Worth checking. Anything in chevre is SO only.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

dharma said:


> Great taste! I was going to suggest this as well. I recently purchased this for fauve and Gris T bags. It’s perfect for when you want a quiet twilly.



 dharma! Same here i love neutral twillies. Am waiting for my SA to transfer the gray ones


----------



## WingNut

WingNut said:


> Oooh that might actually work well with my etoupe B30! Need Twinkie’s for that one also. Might be the super subtle piece I’m looking for for my Birdie....



Oh jeez... I posted from my phone and did t see these autocorrect to “Twinkies”!! [emoji33][emoji849][emoji23]


----------



## Jaaanice

Got inspired by a post in hooray to Halzan and experimented with retying my twilly like this! Im quite happy [emoji847]


----------



## chicinthecity777

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think either/both twillys work with the bag. Guess which one I pick in the end?
> View attachment 4170315


Here it is with grey twilly, which I chose because I only have one in grey while I have 2 in pink which will be better used on a Birkin.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Here it is with grey twilly, which I chose because I only have one in grey while I have 2 in pink which will be better used on a Birkin.
> View attachment 4175110


I fainted! (((swoon)))


----------



## Kitsune711

Has anyone seen the "Twillons" in stores yet? If so, what's your thoughts on them and their usefulness?
I saw that they can be "used as an alternate strap for your bag" and this got me excited but I worry that it might destroy it as well @_@;


----------



## chicinthecity777

Kitsune711 said:


> Has anyone seen the "Twillons" in stores yet? If so, what's your thoughts on them and their usefulness?
> I saw that they can be "used as an alternate strap for your bag" and this got me excited but I worry that it might destroy it as well @_@;


I bought one before it was officially launched! But I haven't used it. It has an instruction card inside the packaging box to show different ways of using it. I plane to use it as a belt mainly. I will see if I can get some mod shots this week.


----------



## cherylc

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I bought one before it was officially launched! But I haven't used it. It has an instruction card inside the packaging box to show different ways of using it. I plane to use it as a belt mainly. I will see if I can get some mod shots this week.



what are these twillons you speak of? tried looking for pics but couldn’t find anything in the forum.

ETA: ok googled and found them. interesting! i can’t wait to see how you use them for bags!


----------



## Styleanyone

@Kitsune711, I bought two last Sunday. I tried it on a wallet but I didn’t like it. I think chain links are better for the wallet or pochette. I use it as a belt for now. It is better with black dress.


----------



## MsAli

BBC said:


> In a different cw. The hearts really pop better in the pink and the gray cws:
> 
> View attachment 4170466


That is just stunning!


----------



## MsAli

When I went to pick up my new K, my SA had her all wrapped up for me...love this Twilly w Rouge H!


----------



## Kitsune711

Styleanyone said:


> @Kitsune711, I bought two last Sunday. I tried it on a wallet but I didn’t like it. I think chain links are better for the wallet or pochette. I use it as a belt for now. It is better with black dress.
> View attachment 4175794
> View attachment 4175795



Omg, I'm I'm LOVE with your first Twillon on the black (I don't know the name of it). That looks stunning! Thank you for your help. I'm still debating what I'm going to do with mine if I get one this week...


----------



## MAGJES

New Twillies for my Gold B35. 

**_don’t tell her but I secretly wish she was a. B30**_


----------



## Aimee3

MAGJES said:


> New Twillies for my Gold B35.
> 
> **_don’t tell her but I secretly wish she was a. B30**_



That looks fantastic. Do you have the name and colorway for those Twillies?
Thanks


----------



## allure244

Aimee3 said:


> That looks fantastic. Do you have the name and colorway for those Twillies?
> Thanks



Not the poster above but they look like under the waves colorway 4 to me.


----------



## Aimee3

allure244 said:


> Not the poster above but they look like under the waves colorway 4 to me.
> 
> View attachment 4183568



Thank you so much. I need those!!!  [emoji253]


----------



## fiona0113

I enjoy reading all the posts.
Here are some of mine.
Sometimes I would like to use same color shades, sometimes I love to play with color contrast.
PS. sorry for the watermark. I hate to see my pictures are used by resellers.


----------



## theultimateemily

Twillies in the same style but different colours... [emoji39]


----------



## MAGJES

Aimee3 said:


> That looks fantastic. Do you have the name and colorway for those Twillies?
> Thanks


Here you go!


----------



## Aimee3

Thanks!  Are those still available?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Aimee3 said:


> Thanks!  Are those still available?



You can ask your SA or call the 800 number to do a search. I haven’t seen this in the boutiques in a while.


----------



## Greendragon




----------



## jxtai

Birthday gift from my hubby! Picotin 18 in Bleu nuit and he got me matching Twilly also! I love it so much!!


----------



## renet

Greendragon said:


> View attachment 4185761



Lovely Kelly and twilly! [emoji7]


----------



## renet

jxtai said:


> Birthday gift from my hubby! Picotin 18 in Bleu nuit and he got me matching Twilly also! I love it so much!!



Happy Birthday, jxtai!  Your husband is so lovely, gorgeous Pico! [emoji7]


----------



## MsAli

jxtai said:


> Birthday gift from my hubby! Picotin 18 in Bleu nuit and he got me matching Twilly also! I love it so much!!


Love that combo Happy Birthday


----------



## MAGJES

All dressed up and nowhere to go.
.....waiting for Hurricane Florence........


----------



## heini_t

Would anyone know if the Courvertures Nouvelle Vichy orange CW has been discontinued or just for some reason never seems to be available at H.com (EU)? I have one twilly of the orange CW and as I prefer to wrap both handles I'm desperately seeking another. Why on earth I purchased only one is surely a good question...


----------



## jeano403

Opinions please! Which twilly goes better with the Gris Asphalt GP36 ??


----------



## MAGJES

jeano403 said:


> View attachment 4206554
> View attachment 4206558
> 
> Opinions please! Which twilly goes better with the Gris Asphalt GP36 ??


My vote is for the top one as I love POP colors.


----------



## bagnut1

jeano403 said:


> View attachment 4206554
> View attachment 4206558
> 
> Opinions please! Which twilly goes better with the Gris Asphalt GP36 ??


Both depending on your outfit/other accessories.


----------



## aki_sato

My first effort in tying the twilly


----------



## diva lee

Hi All,

Does anyone happen to know the name or specs of this twilly? I would love to purchase it ASAP if it’s still available. Thanks so much!

!


----------



## elly_fong

jeano403 said:


> View attachment 4206554
> View attachment 4206558
> 
> Opinions please! Which twilly goes better with the Gris Asphalt GP36 ??


Agree with @bagnut1 - it depends on your outfit, and both are lovely


----------



## elly_fong

diva lee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone happen to know the name or specs of this twilly? I would love to purchase it ASAP if it’s still available. Thanks so much!
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209015


Hope this is the correct cw that you are looking at


----------



## diva lee

elly_fong said:


> Hope this is the correct cw that you are looking at



Thank you so much!!! Do you know if this is generally still available in stores?


----------



## divinexjanice

diva lee said:


> Thank you so much!!! Do you know if this is generally still available in stores?



I wanna say yes as I’ve seen it as recent as this week in US stores


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

divinexjanice said:


> I wanna say yes as I’ve seen it as recent as this week in US stores


Ditto.  They are available and were just released as part of the FW 2018 season.


----------



## diva lee

divinexjanice said:


> I wanna say yes as I’ve seen it as recent as this week in US stores



Awesome! Thanks so much.


----------



## diva lee

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Ditto.  They are available and were just released as part of the FW 2018 season.



Thanks for confirming! There are so many nice twillies this season.


----------



## lala28

BBC said:


> You can ask your SA or call the 800 number to do a search. I haven’t seen this in the boutiques in a while.



I don’t think these are part of current inventory, however, past inventory is often brought out of storage when H redistributes inventory among its US stores which is when these seem to reappear ... That’s exactly how I ended up with two of these Under the Waves twillys in this exact same colorway in April 2018!


----------



## lala28

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Ditto.  They are available and were just released as part of the FW 2018 season.



Yup, still in stores and part of current inventory


----------



## jenny.b

I hope the pastel purple and yellow bring out the gold color


----------



## amandakhs

I don’t really wrap them around the handles but I do like to make them into bows


----------



## divinexjanice

amandakhs said:


> I don’t really wrap them around the handles but I do like to make them into bows



We need a tutorial like yesterday please!


----------



## elly_fong

amandakhs said:


> I don’t really wrap them around the handles but I do like to make them into bows


Wow you can tie the bow very well!! 



divinexjanice said:


> We need a tutorial like yesterday please!


Yes +1 please


----------



## Aimee3

amandakhs said:


> I don’t really wrap them around the handles but I do like to make them into bows



Is that bow made with 2 twillys or a single twilly?  Love the way it looks!!!!


----------



## amandakhs

Aimee3 said:


> Is that bow made with 2 twillys or a single twilly?  Love the way it looks!!!!


I made it with one twilly


----------



## cherylc

amandakhs said:


> I made it with one twilly



yes pls show us how you do this! so cute!!


----------



## Aimee3

amandakhs said:


> I made it with one twilly



Would love to see how you do this. Just beautiful. For the record I’m a terrible bow and knot maker!


----------



## MAGJES

amandakhs said:


> I don’t really wrap them around the handles but I do like to make them into bows


lol!  Bag twins on both!


----------



## MAGJES

Twilly wrapping is hard work so Ms. Gold is only half way dressed.


----------



## acrowcounted

I bought these for my Vert Vertigo B25 but I think they might actually work even better with my Bleu Zanzibar!


----------



## divinexjanice

acrowcounted said:


> I bought these for my Vert Vertigo B25 but I think they might actually work even better with my Bleu Zanzibar!
> 
> View attachment 4215745
> View attachment 4215746
> 
> View attachment 4215747



I love that it works for both


----------



## Addicted to bags

MAGJES said:


> Twilly wrapping is hard work so Ms. Gold is only half way dressed.


That is a really pretty twilly!! 
May I ask the name? TIA


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Twilly from past seasons.
Still learning how to tie twilly.


----------



## MAGJES

Addicted to bags said:


> That is a really pretty twilly!!
> May I ask the name? TIA


Thank you! 

*Hermes Silk Brides de Gala En Desordre Twilly in Marine Vert Cobalt*


----------



## Addicted to bags

MAGJES said:


> Thank you!
> 
> *Hermes Silk Brides de Gala En Desordre Twilly in Marine Vert Cobalt*


Is this a recent purchase? Trying to see if I can track it down. Btw, the pony you picked is a perfect match!


----------



## acrowcounted

Monique1004 said:


> It's not available from container store online. Here's the tag & other info label picture. Maybe you can order directly from the brand?
> View attachment 4088852
> View attachment 4088853


FYI. It looks like it is now available from the container store online. The SKU matches the photo you posted. I will confirm when I receive my order next week. https://www.containerstore.com/s/co...able-compartment-boxes/12d?productId=11001007


----------



## noegirl

MAGJES said:


> All dressed up and nowhere to go.
> .....waiting for Hurricane Florence........


Hi there! May I ask the name of this twilly?


----------



## MAGJES

Addicted to bags said:


> Is this a recent purchase? Trying to see if I can track it down. Btw, the pony you picked is a perfect match!


I purchased my first one many years ago (around 2013) - for my Bleu Hydra GP (perfect match!).  I found a match on ebay 2 weeks ago.


----------



## coloradolvr

MAGJES said:


> I purchased my first one many years ago (around 2013) - for my Bleu Hydra GP (perfect match!).  I found a match on ebay 2 weeks ago.


Now I have to ask about the Rodeo!  Is it recent, or from the past?  Absolutely love the combination!


----------



## Addicted to bags

MAGJES said:


> I purchased my first one many years ago (around 2013) - for my Bleu Hydra GP (perfect match!).  I found a match on ebay 2 weeks ago.


Lucky find!


----------



## hopiko

acrowcounted said:


> I bought these for my Vert Vertigo B25 but I think they might actually work even better with my Bleu Zanzibar!
> 
> View attachment 4215745
> View attachment 4215746
> 
> View attachment 4215747


I like both but with the VV!  Gorgeous bags!


----------



## MAGJES

Addicted to bags said:


> Lucky find!


It totally was!  Perfect condition too!


----------



## Mosman

H


amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4216415
> View attachment 4216417
> 
> Twilly from past seasons.
> Still learning how to tie twilly.


Hi may I ask what is the twilly you have on your Birkin???? I always suck for one with same end.
Thanks.


----------



## theVirginienne

Savana Dance in Rose Nacre on my Etoupe B30, ironically this combo matches my bedroom decor beautifully lol


----------



## Monique1004

Mosman said:


> H
> 
> Hi may I ask what is the twilly you have on your Birkin???? I always suck for one with same end.
> Thanks.



I’m not OP but it’s Brides de Gala Love in CW11. The limited addition twilly that came in a heart shaped box. They’re probably sold out in boutiques since they were really popular.


----------



## carlinha

i always LOVE looking at the bag/twilly combos on here!!!


----------



## carlinha

Here’s my newest Jeu de Cartes with my rouge casaque chèvre K25, really happy with the combo! [emoji7]


----------



## carlinha

And this is one of my favorite combos, I have never taken these twillys off this bag since I first got it! [emoji28][emoji178][emoji177]
Brides de Gala Love on my B30 Rose Azalea


----------



## CaraBursae

carlinha said:


> Here’s my newest Jeu de Cartes with my rouge casaque chèvre K25, really happy with the combo! [emoji7]
> View attachment 4221640



Amazing [emoji7]


----------



## carlinha

CaraBursae said:


> Amazing [emoji7]


thank you!


----------



## Miss Al

carlinha said:


> Here’s my newest Jeu de Cartes with my rouge casaque chèvre K25, really happy with the combo! [emoji7]
> View attachment 4221640


Hi Carla,

I love your twilly pairings. Maybe I should get the same twillies for my RC Birkin coz the combination is just stunning. 

My Rose Tyrien B needs a makeover... any twilly suggestions. Thanks dear.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

carlinha said:


> Here’s my newest Jeu de Cartes with my rouge casaque chèvre K25, really happy with the combo! [emoji7]
> View attachment 4221640





carlinha said:


> And this is one of my favorite combos, I have never taken these twillys off this bag since I first got it! [emoji28][emoji178][emoji177]
> Brides de Gala Love on my B30 Rose Azalea
> View attachment 4221648



Perfection! the jeu de cartes is really an awesome twilly, love how the shapes show when tied. And so envious of your pink bride de gala, so pretty


----------



## BirkinLover77

carlinha said:


> And this is one of my favorite combos, I have never taken these twillys off this bag since I first got it! [emoji28][emoji178][emoji177]
> Brides de Gala Love on my B30 Rose Azalea
> View attachment 4221648


Stunning and perfect combo the colors complement your Birkin very well!!


----------



## Aimee3

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning and perfect combo the colors complement your Birkin very well!!



Rose azalea is such a happy color!  Love it.


----------



## acrowcounted

acrowcounted said:


> FYI. It looks like it is now available from the container store online. The SKU matches the photo you posted. I will confirm when I receive my order next week. https://www.containerstore.com/s/co...able-compartment-boxes/12d?productId=11001007


Confirmed. These are the correct storage containers and they are even more compact that I pictured. Now I just need more twillies to fill the box! Emailing my SA now...


----------



## Cygne18

carlinha said:


> Here’s my newest Jeu de Cartes with my rouge casaque chèvre K25, really happy with the combo! [emoji7]
> View attachment 4221640


LOOOVE this soooo much. Thank you for sharing. The Chevre looks really beautiful in the RC shade.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## aki_sato

Using my only two twillies on B


----------



## aki_sato

Pics are too big so splitting them


----------



## kewlada

sharing my new twillies on gold lindy. not sure if it matches. but just gonna give it a go!


----------



## Miss Al

New twillies for my Rose Tyrien B... not too sure if it is a good match. Hmm?


----------



## aki_sato

Miss Al said:


> New twillies for my Rose Tyrien B... not too sure if it is a good match. Hmm?
> 
> View attachment 4229501


I think it looks very pretty!


----------



## Miss Al

aki_sato said:


> I think it looks very pretty!


U think it is pretty... Thank you dear!


----------



## WingNut

carlinha said:


> Here’s my newest Jeu de Cartes with my rouge casaque chèvre K25, really happy with the combo! [emoji7]
> View attachment 4221640



Gorgeous!


----------



## aki_sato

Miss Al said:


> U think it is pretty... Thank you dear!



I do 
The twilly is in monochrome tone to the colour of your B so to me it looks very harmonious


----------



## summ3r

Here’s mine (^ ^)v


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Loved these twillies at first sight! I didn’t think the theme of the design would look right on a Sellier kelly but I actually love it!!! I also love that the twilly makes the bag lean more toward black than blue... what do you think?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Miss Al said:


> New twillies for my Rose Tyrien B... not too sure if it is a good match. Hmm?
> 
> View attachment 4229501


I love the tone on tone pink!


----------



## divinexjanice

Israeli_Flava said:


> Loved these twillies at first sight! I didn’t think the theme of the design would look right on a Sellier kelly but I actually love it!!! I also love that the twilly makes the bag lean more toward black than blue... what do you think?



Your bag is to die for! What size is it?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

divinexjanice said:


> Your bag is to die for! What size is it?


Thank you! It’s a 32. 
Here’s a mod shot


----------



## diva lee

Israeli_Flava said:


> Loved these twillies at first sight! I didn’t think the theme of the design would look right on a Sellier kelly but I actually love it!!! I also love that the twilly makes the bag lean more toward black than blue... what do you think?



Hi IF,

Your bag is absolutely gorgeous and your twilly is a perfect accent for the bag. Do you mind sharing the details of your twilly? I just dropped by my local H store looking for black and white twillies but they didn’t have any. Did you recently buy yours? Do you happen to have a code, lookup number, or name for them?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

diva lee said:


> Hi IF,
> 
> Your bag is absolutely gorgeous and your twilly is a perfect accent for the bag. Do you mind sharing the details of your twilly? I just dropped by my local H store looking for black and white twillies but they didn’t have any. Did you recently buy yours? Do you happen to have a code, lookup number, or name for them?


Thanks!!! Yes dear. It is a current design. It is called Entre Ciel Et Mer in cw 2 (noir blanc noir)

Ref: H063017S 02


----------



## divinexjanice

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you! It’s a 32.
> Here’s a mod shot



I love it on you. Another question: how tall are you? (For sizing reference of course) 
Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

divinexjanice said:


> I love it on you. Another question: how tall are you? (For sizing reference of course)
> Thanks!


I'm 5'7 and US size 2/4


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Israeli_Flava said:


> Loved these twillies at first sight! I didn’t think the theme of the design would look right on a Sellier kelly but I actually love it!!! I also love that the twilly makes the bag lean more toward black than blue... what do you think?


I Love your Kelly @Israeli_Flava . The Bleu Obscur Sombrero is a dream..... the twillies are perfect!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you! It’s a 32.
> Here’s a mod shot



Love this. So chic!!!


----------



## diva lee

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks!!! Yes dear. It is a current design. It is called Entre Ciel Et Mer in cw 2 (noir blanc noir)
> 
> Ref: H063017S 02



Thanks so much doll!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xiaoxiao said:


> Love this. So chic!!!


Thank you XX


----------



## lala28

Thanks to a lovely tpfer, my lonely canard lotus twilly finally found a mate!




And, I didn’t think I had a twilly match for my lettre Kelly, but I like how this one brings out the greens in vert cypress and malachite.


----------



## I Love Hermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> Loved these twillies at first sight! I didn’t think the theme of the design would look right on a Sellier kelly but I actually love it!!! I also love that the twilly makes the bag lean more toward black than blue... what do you think?


So beautiful!


----------



## I Love Hermes

acrowcounted said:


> I bought these for my Vert Vertigo B25 but I think they might actually work even better with my Bleu Zanzibar!
> 
> View attachment 4215745
> View attachment 4215746
> 
> View attachment 4215747


I think they are nice with both Bs. Beautiful.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Israeli_Flava said:


> Loved these twillies at first sight! I didn’t think the theme of the design would look right on a Sellier kelly but I actually love it!!! I also love that the twilly makes the bag lean more toward black than blue... what do you think?


I just ordered these twillys! They look lovely


----------



## mcpro

Can’t decide which one to bring [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cherylc

new bag means new twillies!! i got 3 sets from paris, this is one of them. i usually don’t like orange but love this pattern and though it would look nice with etoupe. got also a red one and i already own the pink colour way. tapis persans.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Yes, new bags must have different looks, lol


----------



## Mininana

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes, new bags must have different looks, lol
> 
> View attachment 4256066
> View attachment 4256067





loving all of them!!!


----------



## MotoChiq

I forgot how much I loved Savanna Dance.


----------



## Grande Latte

cherylc said:


> new bag means new twillies!! i got 3 sets from paris, this is one of them. i usually don’t like orange but love this pattern and though it would look nice with etoupe. got also a red one and i already own the pink colour way. tapis persans.
> 
> View attachment 4254190
> 
> View attachment 4254191



I'm not usually a big fan of orange either, but yes, I agree with etoupe, this look is phenomenal. I have an etoupe 30 birkin, if I were to dress it up, I'd go a little orange too.


----------



## coloradolvr

cherylc said:


> new bag means new twillies!! i got 3 sets from paris, this is one of them. i usually don’t like orange but love this pattern and though it would look nice with etoupe. got also a red one and i already own the pink colour way. tapis persans.
> 
> View attachment 4254190
> 
> View attachment 4254191


I have this same set!  Love it!


----------



## aki_sato

@azukitea my apology for the delay!
Here is the extract of the twilly from my receipt.
Hope this helps!!


----------



## missD

I struggled with Twillys for a while. I wouldn’t say I’m 100% converted since I also love the cool-girl look of naked Bs. But this is some fun dress up!


----------



## TeeCee77

missD said:


> View attachment 4262645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I struggled with Twillys for a while. I wouldn’t say I’m 100% converted since I also love the cool-girl look of naked Bs. But this is some fun dress up!



Love your bag and fun twillies!


----------



## bunnyNwife

New bag new twilly is always the “tradition” [emoji16]


----------



## kewlada

bot these twillies to match my etain birkin and totally floored by how it looks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bunnyNwife said:


> New bag new twilly is always the “tradition” [emoji16]


I have the same tradition hahahaha
Your choice looks perfect!!! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kewlada said:


> bot these twillies to match my etain birkin and totally floored by how it looks!
> 
> View attachment 4291749


Gorgeous dear!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kewlada said:


> bot these twillies to match my etain birkin and totally floored by how it looks!
> 
> View attachment 4291749


Gorgeous dear!!!!


----------



## cherylc

kewlada said:


> bot these twillies to match my etain birkin and totally floored by how it looks!
> 
> View attachment 4291749



gorgeous! i have the same bag but PHW and i’m finding that darker toned twillies look best with etain. wondering if others feel the same.


----------



## TeeCee77

I relapsed on my Twilly addiction. Kinda love this one. ‍♀️[emoji172]


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> I relapsed on my Twilly addiction. Kinda love this one. ‍♀️[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292117
> View attachment 4292118




Oh this is gorgeous!! Which is this?


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> Oh this is gorgeous!! Which is this?







Here is the tag! Would look lovely on your VC!


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Here is the tag! Would look lovely on your VC!




Thank you dear, that’s exactly what I was thinking!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

kewlada said:


> bot these twillies to match my etain birkin and totally floored by how it looks!
> 
> View attachment 4291749



You are not helping my Twilly addiction. I am now obsessed with these. Beautiful!


----------



## kewlada

cherylc said:


> gorgeous! i have the same bag but PHW and i’m finding that darker toned twillies look best with etain. wondering if others feel the same.



I agree with you. I have lighter toned twillies for etain but somehow just find that something is missing but this dark toned one is just perfect to me. 



TeeCee77 said:


> You are not helping my Twilly addiction. I am now obsessed with these. Beautiful!



thanks! twillies are so addictive!


----------



## MotoChiq

Playing around with my Medor Scarf rings and trying to get the bow knot down.


----------



## ice75

Tee


TeeCee77 said:


> Here is the tag! Would look lovely on your VC!


TeeCee,is this twilly past or current season?I love how this colourway tied onto your Birkins!


----------



## Addicted to bags

I'm twining with Motochiq on one of the twillys.

Sorry, memory is going. I was just looking back a couple of pages and saw that I already posted the twillys for the noir Lindy!


----------



## Addicted to bags




----------



## TeeCee77

ice75 said:


> Tee
> 
> TeeCee,is this twilly past or current season?I love how this colourway tied onto your Birkins!



Current! Just got it a week or so ago!


----------



## MotoChiq

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm twining with Motochiq on one of the twillys.
> 
> Sorry, memory is going. I was just looking back a couple of pages and saw that I already posted the twillys for the noir Lindy!
> 
> View attachment 4292402
> View attachment 4292405



Love your panda bag charm!


----------



## ice75

TeeCee77 said:


> Current! Just got it a week or so ago!


Ok Thanks Dear!


----------



## MotoChiq

kewlada said:


> bot these twillies to match my etain birkin and totally floored by how it looks!
> 
> View attachment 4291749



Fabulous!  Can you tell me the name of CW of your twillies?


----------



## meowlett

I don't think Miss Noir really needs a twilly.  But I put one on anyways.


----------



## madamelizaking

My Craie beauty


----------



## TeeCee77

My Twilly addiction continues. Sigh. Love these on my etain!!


----------



## louise_elouise

I love twillies that have a similar tone as the bag itself, there's just something irresistible about it!

Here's my pick for my etain k28. I also tried it was the jaguar quetzal scarf initially and just found I preferred something cooler toned to go with etain


----------



## Lhpp.2

Navy Bandana twilly on my black k32


----------



## westcoastgal

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Here it is with grey twilly, which I chose because I only have one in grey while I have 2 in pink which will be better used on a Birkin.
> View attachment 4175110


Xiangxiang0731 I love your bag. Is it size 25 or 28? Thank you!


----------



## chicinthecity777

westcoastgal said:


> Xiangxiang0731 I love your bag. Is it size 25 or 28? Thank you!


Hi it's 28. Thank you!


----------



## westcoastgal

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi it's 28. Thank you!


Thank you very much.


----------



## Lovebb12

Lovely thread! Can someone kindly tell me the name of the twillies in the attachment? 
Thank you very much! Sorry those photos were screenshots which I forgot where did I saw them posted online.


----------



## mcpro




----------



## Ladybaga

Lovebb12 said:


> Lovely thread! Can someone kindly tell me the name of the twillies in the attachment?
> Thank you very much! Sorry those photos were screenshots which I forgot where did I saw them posted online.


These are "Brazil" twillys that came out many years ago.  Not sure when. *Israeli_Flava* would know, because she has some beautiful ones.


----------



## Lovebb12

Ladybaga said:


> These are "Brazil" twillys that came out many years ago.  Not sure when. *Israeli_Flava* would know, because she has some beautiful ones.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ladybaga said:


> These are "Brazil" twillys that came out many years ago.  Not sure when. *Israeli_Flava* would know, because she has some beautiful ones.


Ahhh yes one of my all time fav designs... I bought them from the boutique in 2011.


----------



## Lovebb12

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ahhh yes one of my all time fav designs... I bought them from the boutique in 2011.


Thank you so much! It is definitely one of my most fav.! Such a pity that it was from near a decade ago! 




Israeli_Flava said:


> Ahhh yes one of my all time fav designs... I bought them from the boutique in 2011.


----------



## lynniewu

meowlett said:


> I don't think Miss Noir really needs a twilly.  But I put one on anyways.
> View attachment 4293041



Can you please share the tag for this twilly? Thanks!


----------



## CaraBursae

lynniewu said:


> Can you please share the tag for this twilly? Thanks!



This is Parures des Maharajas in marine/canard/jaune.


----------



## lynniewu

CaraBursae said:


> This is Parures des Maharajas in marine/canard/jaune.



Thanks! [emoji1374]


----------



## Iffi

Choice of the day . . .


----------



## lalame

This may be blasphemous but have you ladies ever used a non-H "twilly" on your bag handles? I've used nice but not-too-expensive Gucci twillies in the past (on handles) and they usually got ruined.  The H ones are so fine that I hate the idea of ruining them. Any other suggestions on cheaper brands as an alternative, or twilly care?


----------



## hedgwin99

lalame said:


> This may be blasphemous but have you ladies ever used a non-H "twilly" on your bag handles? I've used nice but not-too-expensive Gucci twillies in the past (on handles) and they usually got ruined.  The H ones are so fine that I hate the idea of ruining them. Any other suggestions on cheaper brands as an alternative, or twilly care?



I used dior on my GP30 handles
I got one of them on sale too[emoji4]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lalame said:


> This may be blasphemous but have you ladies ever used a non-H "twilly" on your bag handles? I've used nice but not-too-expensive Gucci twillies in the past (on handles) and they usually got ruined.  The H ones are so fine that I hate the idea of ruining them. Any other suggestions on cheaper brands as an alternative, or twilly care?


Curious, How do you ruin them?


----------



## cherylc

hedgwin99 said:


> I used dior on my GP30 handles
> I got one of them on sale too[emoji4]



i used dior too but it’s not a cheaper alternative lol.


----------



## lalame

Israeli_Flava said:


> Curious, How do you ruin them?



They get all wrinkled, with runs in the silk, and they smell gross. :/ Sorry, maybe TMI on that last part but I think it's the combination of palm sweat/oils + dust in the air (thank you, polluted CA cities). They seem too far gone after a few months to just wash.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

lalame said:


> They get all wrinkled, with runs in the silk, and they smell gross. :/ Sorry, maybe TMI on that last part but I think it's the combination of palm sweat/oils + dust in the air (thank you, polluted CA cities). They seem too far gone after a few months to just wash.


Aveda hand cream ruins them too. So I walk around the block with matte alligator (ha!) hands carrying my Birkin.


----------



## Aelfaerie

Happy to share my adventures with Miss Malachite! Both her current twilly outfit and past. So surprised what a difference having the right bag charm can make! I'm really lucky to have bought matching twilly and Rodeo combos, almost a year apart each.


----------



## art nouveau

My Bleu Glacier B30
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 with New The Tree of song twilly.


----------



## art nouveau

Grey Les Leopards on Bleu Glacier B30.


----------



## art nouveau

Pink and grey Jeu de Cartes twilly on Bleu Glacier B30.  This grey
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 color seems to go with any twilly that I put on it.


----------



## cherylc

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4330117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Les Leopards on Bleu Glacier B30.



oh i love this one!! is it new? my gris mouette kelly looks so similar in colour to your bleu glacier! i think it would match perfectly. [emoji4]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

art nouveau said:


> My Bleu Glacier B30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with New The Tree of song twilly.


this. is. it.


----------



## LadyCupid

art nouveau said:


> Pink and grey Jeu de Cartes twilly on Bleu Glacier B30.  This grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> color seems to go with any twilly that I put on it.


Love all the 3 pairings with the bleu glacier! All 3 wonderful twilly designs/cws too.


----------



## art nouveau

cherylc said:


> oh i love this one!! is it new? my gris mouette kelly looks so similar in colour to your bleu glacier! i think it would match perfectly. [emoji4]


Cheryl’s, thanks for your nice comment.  You are right, Bleu Glacier is very similar to Gris Mouette, except it has a hint of blue undertone.  I love the color as it is a perfect shade of grey for me.  The Les Leopards twilly is not new.  I wish this one is still available from H stores.  I bought it from eBay as the colors match the bag so well.


----------



## nobluewithout

too girly? [emoji5]


----------



## DoggieBags

nobluewithout said:


> too girly? [emoji5]
> View attachment 4336646


I love it. Not too girly at all.


----------



## nobluewithout

DoggieBags said:


> I love it. Not too girly at all.



Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## weibandy

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4330117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Les Leopards on Bleu Glacier B30.


Super elegant!!  Love the bag and the different twilly looks.


----------



## art nouveau

weibandy said:


> Super elegant!!  Love the bag and the different twilly looks.


Thank you.  The Blue Glacier color is very versatile.


----------



## MightyMo7317

Question in regards to twilly’s. Can you wrap a JPG (shoulder) Kelly with twilly’s?


----------



## Greendragon




----------



## DoggieBags

My orange Bolide 31 with Clic clac modern cannage twillies


----------



## azukitea

Tree of Song Twillies with Barenia Faubourg

I think I have finally found the perfect twilly colorway for fauve barenia or barenia F
Been searching the last few seasons to find a colorway that doesn't over shadow the bag, I think these blend well.

Ignore my naughty kitty lol


----------



## MAGJES

azukitea said:


> Tree of Song Twillies with Barenia Faubourg
> 
> I think I have finally found the perfect twilly colorway for fauve barenia or barenia F
> Been searching the last few seasons to find a colorway that doesn't over shadow the bag, I think these blend well.
> 
> Ignore my naughty kitty lol


That twilly is absolutely perfect with that B!  Especially the hardware paired with the gray in the Twilly. Love it!


----------



## MAGJES

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4341913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My orange Bolide 31 with Clic clac modern cannage twillies





Greendragon said:


>



Lovely!


----------



## Cygne18

azukitea said:


> Tree of Song Twillies with Barenia Faubourg
> 
> I think I have finally found the perfect twilly colorway for fauve barenia or barenia F
> Been searching the last few seasons to find a colorway that doesn't over shadow the bag, I think these blend well.
> 
> Ignore my naughty kitty lol


I looooveee thissss! Perfect.


----------



## shoppermomof4

My fabulous Fue b30 all dressed in pink [emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## bnw

My B35 SO!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

bnw said:


> My B35 SO!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343071



Wow gorgeous!


----------



## xxDxx

GA K 28 with Tree of Song Twilly


----------



## jenian

Perfect [emoji4]


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

jenian said:


> Perfect [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343344



Adorable!!! Which twilly is this?


----------



## Lovebb12

This colour is so nice! Would you mind share what cw is this?

I found sth online but it look slightly different?

Is this in the same cw?




xxDxx said:


> GA K 28 with Tree of Song Twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343181


----------



## xxDxx

Lovebb12 said:


> View attachment 4343437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This colour is so nice! Would you mind share what cw is this?
> 
> I found sth online but it look slightly different?
> 
> Is this in the same cw?



It‘s the same as in your pic but you‘re right- it looks different online.

Here is another pic (the one on the right).


----------



## Aimee3

jenian said:


> Perfect [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343344



This is just too beautiful!  It takes my breath away.  Madly in love with this combination and bow.


----------



## Aimee3

jenian said:


> Perfect [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343344



This is just too beautiful!  It takes my breath away.  Madly in love with this combination and bow.


----------



## MotoChiq

Loving the Tree of Song twilly!


----------



## Monique1004

jenian said:


> Perfect [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343344



This is such a perfect combo! It fuels my desire to get a K25 even more...


----------



## cherylc

xxDxx said:


> It‘s the same as in your pic but you‘re right- it looks different online.
> 
> Here is another pic (the one on the right).
> 
> View attachment 4343575



love this so much! i don’t know which colour way to buy!!


----------



## xxDxx

cherylc said:


> love this so much! i don’t know which colour way to buy!!



I know! I bought both [emoji1]


----------



## jenian

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Adorable!!! Which twilly is this?


Thank you [emoji4]. It's a 2018 clic clac moderne in rouge/bourdeau/rose


----------



## jenian

Aimee3 said:


> This is just too beautiful!  It takes my breath away.  Madly in love with this combination and bow.


Thank you Aimee3 [emoji5] . I'm so in love too[emoji847]


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

shoppermomof4 said:


> My fabulous Fue b30 all dressed in pink [emoji173]️[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343059



Hi, love these twillies.  Would you be able to provide name and color way?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

I had shared this on my IG but thought some others may find it usefull. I posted the vid of how i tied it also on my IG. Whats great is because im petite the length of the strap is still suitable to sit at the perfect height on my shoulder whilst the twilly is tied like this; then the bonus is i can wear in the crook of the arm as well [emoji4]
Using tree of song twilly in bleu pale/rose


----------



## VietCatholicMom

This thread has so many cutely dressed H bags. Thanks everyone for sharing. I’ve looked through this current season’s twillys and I’m still struggling to find a twilly that I like. Can anyone help me identify this twilly from a past season?


----------



## Monique1004

VietCatholicMom said:


> This thread has so many cutely dressed H bags. Thanks everyone for sharing. I’ve looked through this current season’s twillys and I’m still struggling to find a twilly that I like. Can anyone help me identify this twilly from a past season?



Maybe post on the thread below? Finding a twilly released a few years ago can be a little difficult. Tell us the bag spec & ask members here for suggestions. You may get some helpful suggestions. 

Hermès Scarf Identification
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Hermès-Scarf-Identification.374160/


----------



## VietCatholicMom

TYSM! I will post in the thread as suggested. 



Monique1004 said:


> Hermès Scarf Identification
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Hermès-Scarf-Identification.374160/


----------



## Lhpp.2

Found the perfect twilly for my new dream bag!


----------



## mimi 123

PurseOnFleek said:


> I had shared this on my IG but thought some others may find it usefull. I posted the vid of how i tied it also on my IG. Whats great is because im petite the length of the strap is still suitable to sit at the perfect height on my shoulder whilst the twilly is tied like this; then the bonus is i can wear in the crook of the arm as well [emoji4]
> Using tree of song twilly in bleu pale/rose
> View attachment 4346243


This is so creative! Would you share a model picture too?


----------



## MAGJES

VietCatholicMom said:


> This thread has so many cutely dressed H bags. Thanks everyone for sharing. I’ve looked through this current season’s twillys and I’m still struggling to find a twilly that I like. Can anyone help me identify this twilly from a past season?


I have this Twilly.


----------



## candyapple15

Love this lilac twillies with etoupe bolide combo


----------



## Celestial RDH

I decided to go with contrast. Blue is the complementary color of brown/orange, I have many blue clothes and shoes (even my couches are blue LOL). These twillies blend in well with most of my OOTDs. Plus, I'm a sucker for cats! But of course, more will come when summer is here. =P


----------



## xiaoxiao

bnw said:


> My B35 SO!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343071



I’m SO late to this but congratulations!!! Love how “clean” your SO looks. Don’t see 35 SO very often and this is just


----------



## mibonbon

Lhpp.2 said:


> View attachment 4372762
> 
> 
> Found the perfect twilly for my new dream bag!



May I ask what is the name of your twilly? It’s perfect on ur B![emoji4]


----------



## Lhpp.2

mibonbon said:


> May I ask what is the name of your twilly? It’s perfect on ur B![emoji4]



[emoji4] thank you!
The twilly is called Le jardin de la maharani !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Lhpp.2 said:


> View attachment 4372762
> 
> 
> Found the perfect twilly for my new dream bag!


Darling can I pls have the colorway number?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Lhpp.2 said:


> [emoji4] thank you!
> The twilly is called Le jardin de la maharani !


Absolutely perfection!!!


----------



## Lhpp.2

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling can I pls have the colorway number?



Here you go:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Lhpp.2 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382846


perfect! thank  u!


----------



## grapegravity

Here's mine


----------



## Notorious Pink

grapegravity said:


> View attachment 4383324
> 
> Here's mine



I already freaked out about this on IG but I am still having serious palpitations here.
OMGGGgggggg.....
[emoji7][emoji178][emoji177][emoji176][emoji179][emoji180][emoji254][emoji8][emoji179][emoji176][emoji178][emoji177][emoji8][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji180][emoji91]


----------



## lcnyc123

Here’s mine


----------



## mcpro

Lhpp.2 said:


> View attachment 4372762
> 
> 
> Found the perfect twilly for my new dream bag!




all I can say is wow!! its perfect!!!  you'r making me want a gold bag


----------



## foofooness

Wowzers! 


grapegravity said:


> View attachment 4383324
> 
> Here's mine


----------



## grapegravity

BBC said:


> I already freaked out about this on IG but I am still having serious palpitations here.
> OMGGGgggggg.....
> [emoji7][emoji178][emoji177][emoji176][emoji179][emoji180][emoji254][emoji8][emoji179][emoji176][emoji178][emoji177][emoji8][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji180][emoji91]



 I will post more pix of her later this week along with her sisters RP K28 birdie and RC K28 on IG...  stay tuned



foofooness said:


> Wowzers!



Thank you dear


----------



## Lhpp.2

mcpro said:


> all I can say is wow!! its perfect!!!  you'r making me want a gold bag



Thank you!
Yes it is PERFECT in my eyes [emoji173]️


----------



## MccHmom

Lhpp.2 said:


> View attachment 4372762
> 
> 
> Found the perfect twilly for my new dream bag!



I have the same twilly on my gold birkin!


----------



## Lhpp.2

cynthiaw112 said:


> I have the same twilly on my gold birkin!



Twins [emoji133]


----------



## Lhpp.2

Lhpp.2 said:


> Twins [emoji133]



Your twilly in your photo is tree of song, which I am dying to get!


----------



## craielover

Lhpp.2 said:


> View attachment 4372762
> 
> 
> Found the perfect twilly for my new dream bag!


Love the combo! Twinning on this twilly:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## Hat Trick

kleider said:


> Love the combo! Twinning on this twilly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I like this VERY much! Thank you for the eye candy.


----------



## Lhpp.2

kleider said:


> Love the combo! Twinning on this twilly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



yay
Such a beautiful twilly


----------



## coloradolvr

Western girl at heart!  Also a very "matchy matchy" one!  I guess that makes me officially old since many of the younger generation doesn't like to match


----------



## mfm

It’s the first time I’m sharing mine, loving the tree of song twilly!


----------



## noegirl

MotoChiq said:


> Loving the Tree of Song twilly!
> 
> View attachment 4343944



I have this colorway on my new Berenia babe too!



cherylc said:


> love this so much! i don’t know which colour way to buy!!


I now have 4 colorways because I just couldn’t decide hahahahaha


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mcpro said:


> all I can say is wow!! its perfect!!!  you'r making me want a gold bag


I second this ! It is a perfect match.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Lhpp.2 said:


> View attachment 4372762
> 
> 
> Found the perfect twilly for my new dream bag!


I want the same combo too !! Sending this photo to my SA as a 'hint, hint' !!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

coloradolvr said:


> Western girl at heart!  Also a very "matchy matchy" one!  I guess that makes me officially old since many of the younger generation doesn't like to match
> View attachment 4385203


This is right up my alley!!!! SUPER L  VE!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

grapegravity said:


> View attachment 4383324
> 
> Here's mine


I think we are both on the same page to go naked on this bag BUT if there was ONE twilly to put on her... THIS IS IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coloradolvr

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awwww!  Thank you so much!


----------



## coloradolvr

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is right up my alley!!!! SUPER L  VE!


Awww, thank you so much!


----------



## grapegravity

Israeli_Flava said:


> I think we are both on the same page to go naked on this bag BUT if there was ONE twilly to put on her... THIS IS IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I caved in and went naked on her maiden trip


----------



## Celestial RDH

grapegravity said:


> I caved in and went naked on her maiden trip
> 
> View attachment 4388223


I agree. Mine won't stay long on those handles either. That's why I picked the twilly I would probably wear more often on me. LOL!
"The way that Gucci look on you, amazing
But nothing can compare to when you're naked"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

grapegravity said:


> I caved in and went naked on her maiden trip
> 
> View attachment 4388223


My goodness! Like 1876579086 thumbs up babe! She's too grown up for twilly. Naked is it!


----------



## grapegravity

Celestial RDH said:


> I agree. Mine won't stay long on those handles either. That's why I picked the twilly I would probably wear more often on me. LOL!
> "The way that Gucci look on you, amazing
> But nothing can compare to when you're naked"





Israeli_Flava said:


> My goodness! Like 1876579086 thumbs up babe! he's too grown up for twilly. Naked is it!



Thank you ladies for reassure me that naked is the right decision


----------



## candyapple15

K28 etoupe with tone on tone twilly


----------



## acrowcounted

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4421467
> 
> 
> K28 etoupe with tone on tone twilly


Perfect twilly match! Beautiful.


----------



## Noveltwist

I’m thinking of a twilly for my etoupe GP 36. I don’t much like tying it in a bow, as it’s a bit too feminine IMO for my workplace. But a nice subtle twilly around the handle may be nice. 

What do you ladies think about having a twilly wrapped around only one handle of a two handle bag (like a B or GP)? 

I used to think it uneven looking, but now I think it’s cute! Obviously the purpose of protecting the handles wouldn’t hold anymore though... 

And if you do two, is it odd to not match but stay in similar color family?


----------



## candyapple15

Noveltwist said:


> I’m thinking of a twilly for my etoupe GP 36. I don’t much like tying it in a bow, as it’s a bit too feminine IMO for my workplace. But a nice subtle twilly around the handle may be nice.
> 
> What do you ladies think about having a twilly wrapped around only one handle of a two handle bag (like a B or GP)?
> 
> I used to think it uneven looking, but now I think it’s cute! Obviously the purpose of protecting the handles wouldn’t hold anymore though...
> 
> And if you do two, is it odd to not match but stay in similar color family?





I always do 2 twillies because  it’s more comfortable to hold both handles with silky touch. I think tone on tone twilly handles will enhance the bag color but contrast twilly may do the balance especially on pop color.   I hope you got what I mean. Some photos FYI.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

coloradolvr said:


> Western girl at heart!  Also a very "matchy matchy" one!  I guess that makes me officially old since many of the younger generation doesn't like to match
> View attachment 4385203


I love this look!  giddy up!


----------



## Addicted to bags

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4421467
> 
> 
> K28 etoupe with tone on tone twilly


Nicely matched!


----------



## Noveltwist

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4421522
> 
> I always do 2 twillies because  it’s more comfortable to hold both handles with silky touch. I think tone on tone twilly handles will enhance the bag color but contrast twilly may do the balance especially on pop color.   I hope you got what I mean. Some photos FYI.



Very helpful! 

Is your GP in 36cm? Do you find the twillies slipping around with regular use?


----------



## candyapple15

Noveltwist said:


> Very helpful!
> 
> Is your GP in 36cm? Do you find the twillies slipping around with regular use?


 Yes mine is GP36 black. Twillies won’t slip down if you tie them in the correct way. Many tie twilly demonstration can be found on YouTube/IG, very easy to do.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Noveltwist said:


> I’m thinking of a twilly for my etoupe GP 36. I don’t much like tying it in a bow, as it’s a bit too feminine IMO for my workplace. But a nice subtle twilly around the handle may be nice.
> 
> What do you ladies think about having a twilly wrapped around only one handle of a two handle bag (like a B or GP)?
> 
> I used to think it uneven looking, but now I think it’s cute! Obviously the purpose of protecting the handles wouldn’t hold anymore though...
> 
> And if you do two, is it odd to not match but stay in similar color family?


That's what I do with my blue Brighton GP 30. I have this one twilly just perfect for it but I only have one so I only wrapped one handle. I personally wouldn't do 2 different twillys in one bag as I think that's too much. HTH.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ready for spring!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## Monique1004

Noveltwist said:


> I’m thinking of a twilly for my etoupe GP 36. I don’t much like tying it in a bow, as it’s a bit too feminine IMO for my workplace. But a nice subtle twilly around the handle may be nice.
> 
> What do you ladies think about having a twilly wrapped around only one handle of a two handle bag (like a B or GP)?
> 
> I used to think it uneven looking, but now I think it’s cute! Obviously the purpose of protecting the handles wouldn’t hold anymore though...
> 
> And if you do two, is it odd to not match but stay in similar color family?



I usually only wrap handle. I like the look of it more than both handles.


----------



## Monique1004

Like this...


----------



## Noveltwist

Monique1004 said:


> Like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4427051



Cute! I like the blue on blue. I’m debating between keeping with the same tone or doing a pop of color.


----------



## ikwong

Tried tying a twilly on Constance Mini but not sure if this works. I guess it's different haha. Opinions?


----------



## ambicion6

Just wanted to add my twillies on my Etain Togo B35. The red at the twilly tip is more fuschia/rose but with how bright it is in my living room it’s throwing off red.  

I am also constantly amazed at what a chameleon etain is ! In some lights it looks elephant gray which is what is the more true color and in others it’s like a lighter gray.


----------



## Senbei

A mismatched pair of Savana Dance twillies for my GP.


----------



## randeeh

chicinthecity777 said:


> Ready for spring!
> View attachment 4423200



What a beautiful color! May I ask what the name of the color? She's so cute!


----------



## lookdujour237

New bag , new twillys. 
I took two options - tender spring-y colors ( called sea,surf and fun ), and sombre black ( called leopard bandana ) . I call the black option - my bad ass birkin


----------



## chicinthecity777

randeeh said:


> What a beautiful color! May I ask what the name of the color? She's so cute!


Hi thank you for your kind words. It's blue atoll.


----------



## frankiextah

Loving all my bandana themed twillies right now! Kitty is also wearing his Hermès bandana themed mini bow tie


----------



## boomer1234

I was playing around with this at home. Excuse the bad pictures! 

Not sure if it works but I like it!


----------



## westcoastgal

boomer1234 said:


> View attachment 4436466
> View attachment 4436470
> 
> 
> I was playing around with this at home. Excuse the bad pictures!
> 
> Not sure if it works but I like it!


Fantastic.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

My Miss Red.


----------



## bisousx

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4423607



What color is this beauty?


----------



## mcpro

bisousx said:


> What color is this beauty?



Rose Indien and gold


----------



## BirkinLover77

boomer1234 said:


> View attachment 4436466
> View attachment 4436470
> 
> 
> I was playing around with this at home. Excuse the bad pictures!
> 
> Not sure if it works but I like it!


Nice. This is so cool adds an additional pop of color!! Have a great Sunday


----------



## coloradolvr

Black and gold!


----------



## bisousx

I may or may not have just purchased a full size steamer just to get the wrinkles out of my twillies   Works like a charm too!


----------



## Orangefanatic

K28 in blue glacier colour paring


----------



## noegirl

Orangefanatic said:


> K28 in blue glacier colour paring


This is stunning!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Orangefanatic said:


> K28 in blue glacier colour paring [emoji813]


Glacier is soooooo beautiful


----------



## Orangefanatic

bagidiotic said:


> Glacier is soooooo beautiful


Thank you!!


----------



## art nouveau

I have a Turandot peach and mint scarf from way back.  Finally found twillys to go with it.


----------



## mcpro

boomer1234 said:


> View attachment 4436466
> View attachment 4436470
> 
> 
> I was playing around with this at home. Excuse the bad pictures!
> 
> Not sure if it works but I like it!



I this  the Rose Sakura??   

congratulations!!


----------



## periogirl28

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4439878
> View attachment 4439879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Turandot peach and mint scarf from way back.  Finally found twillys to go with it.


Ah Turandot! These photos are for me, the epitome of cool elegance.


----------



## art nouveau

periogirl28 said:


> Ah Turandot! These photos are for me, the epitome of cool elegance.


Thank you.  This Turandot is my oldest Hermes scarf and still my favorite.


----------



## periogirl28

art nouveau said:


> Thank you.  This Turandot is my oldest Hermes scarf and still my favorite.


Turandot is my HG scarf and I have one precious piece in the colour way I love most. Thank you for sharing this one with us!


----------



## weibandy

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4439878
> View attachment 4439879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Turandot peach and mint scarf from way back.  Finally found twillys to go with it.


Could not be better!!!  Amazing match


----------



## art nouveau

weibandy said:


> Could not be better!!!  Amazing match


Thank you, weibandy.  Those twillys match the scarve better than I expected.


----------



## boomer1234

mcpro said:


> I this  the Rose Sakura??
> 
> congratulations!!




Yes it is! And it is soooo dreamy! Now I know why everyone loves this color. It is amazing!


----------



## I Love Hermes

Orangefanatic said:


> K28 in blue glacier colour paring


Love everything!


----------



## I Love Hermes

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4423607


Beautiful! Nice combo!


----------



## I Love Hermes

lookdujour237 said:


> New bag , new twillys.
> I took two options - tender spring-y colors ( called sea,surf and fun ), and sombre black ( called leopard bandana ) . I call the black option - my bad ass birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432485
> View attachment 4432486


Gorgeous!


----------



## Neurogirl

K32 in raisin with tree of song twilly


----------



## MAGJES

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4439878
> View attachment 4439879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Turandot peach and mint scarf from way back.  Finally found twillys to go with it.


Beautiful!

I keep looking at these Twillies. Love that you showed them wrapped.


----------



## art nouveau

MAGJES said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I keep looking at these Twillies. Love that you showed them wrapped.


Thank you.  It took a awhile before I found twillys to go with this Turandot scarf.   Not easy to find mint green with peachy orange.


----------



## Iffi

GP 30 with Special Edition Twilly Animapolis Plumetis


----------



## Iffi

At night....


----------



## ricababes

Blue and pink


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Iffi said:


> At night....


Wait a second! My SA said they glow in the dark... IT'S TRUE???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weibandy

Iffi said:


> At night....


Is that under a black light?  Are they fluorescent?


----------



## Iffi

weibandy said:


> Is that under a black light?  Are they fluorescent?


Yes it glow under Black light


----------



## paula24jen

Iffi said:


> At night....


“Enabled” by your post I ordered this online and collected from store just now. And quite by accident bought a Mors scarf ring while there...  How on earth did that happen?!?


----------



## ladysarah

Iffi said:


> At night....


Wow!!!!


----------



## lovely2008

Hi everyone!  I need your help on the colors on these twilly:
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/jeu-de-soie-twilly-H063229Sv04/
color:  ocre/lavande/vert - is this one yellow, orange, or tan/camel?

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/mors-a-jouets-chemise-twilly-H063419Sv19/
brun/brique/vert
what color are the end, is it yellow, orange, or tan/camel?

TIA!


----------



## TeeCee77

My first attempt at a bow on my mini K. Not perfect. Not a complete failure. Having fun playing with her.


----------



## H Ever After

TeeCee77 said:


> My first attempt at a bow on my mini K. Not perfect. Not a complete failure. Having fun playing with her.



I love the way you tied this!!


----------



## TeeCee77

H Ever After said:


> I love the way you tied this!!


Thank you! I think I need to figure out how to downsize the bow! But it’s a start!


----------



## H Ever After

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you! I think I need to figure out how to downsize the bow! But it’s a start!



Hehe I love the proportions with the oversized bow actually!! I think it emphasizes how adorable the mini Kelly is.


----------



## jenngu

Jeu de soie is more of a tan/camel color.  I posted it with my gold kelly on #27055 of Paris trip thread.



lovely2008 said:


> Hi everyone!  I need your help on the colors on these twilly:
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/jeu-de-soie-twilly-H063229Sv04/
> color:  ocre/lavande/vert - is this one yellow, orange, or tan/camel?
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/mors-a-jouets-chemise-twilly-H063419Sv19/
> brun/brique/vert
> what color are the end, is it yellow, orange, or tan/camel?
> 
> TIA!


----------



## runner1234

TeeCee77 said:


> My first attempt at a bow on my mini K. Not perfect. Not a complete failure. Having fun playing with her.


Oh my goodness, I love this! I have a GA kelly coming, and would love to dress her up with a twilly like this!


----------



## runner1234

Iffi said:


> GP 30 with Special Edition Twilly Animapolis Plumetis


Stunning!!


----------



## runner1234

ricababes said:


> Blue and pink
> View attachment 4533719


Love this! And your cat too!


----------



## runner1234

luzdetaiwan said:


> My Miss Red.
> View attachment 4437057


Gorgeous!


----------



## runner1234

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4439878
> View attachment 4439879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Turandot peach and mint scarf from way back.  Finally found twillys to go with it.


Wow, perfect match!


----------



## runner1234

Orangefanatic said:


> K28 in blue glacier colour paring


So chic!!!


----------



## runner1234

coloradolvr said:


> Black and gold!
> 
> View attachment 4437438


Gorgeous!!


----------



## runner1234

chicinthecity777 said:


> Ready for spring!
> View attachment 4423200


Beautiful!


----------



## runner1234

boomer1234 said:


> View attachment 4436466
> View attachment 4436470
> 
> 
> I was playing around with this at home. Excuse the bad pictures!
> 
> Not sure if it works but I like it!


So lovely


----------



## runner1234

frankiextah said:


> Loving all my bandana themed twillies right now! Kitty is also wearing his Hermès bandana themed mini bow tie
> 
> View attachment 4433136


Love these and your kittt too!


----------



## runner1234

lookdujour237 said:


> New bag , new twillys.
> I took two options - tender spring-y colors ( called sea,surf and fun ), and sombre black ( called leopard bandana ) . I call the black option - my bad ass birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432485
> View attachment 4432486


Gorgeous!


----------



## runner1234

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4423607


Beautiful!


----------



## runner1234

grapegravity said:


> I caved in and went naked on her maiden trip
> 
> View attachment 4388223


Stunning!!


----------



## runner1234

kleider said:


> Love the combo! Twinning on this twilly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Gorgeous!


----------



## runner1234

Lhpp.2 said:


> View attachment 4372762
> 
> 
> Found the perfect twilly for my new dream bag!


Perfect match!!


----------



## runner1234

MotoChiq said:


> Loving the Tree of Song twilly!
> 
> View attachment 4343944


Perfect match!!


----------



## runner1234

Greendragon said:


>


Love both!!


----------



## runner1234

shoppermomof4 said:


> My fabulous Fue b30 all dressed in pink [emoji173]️[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343059


So pretty!!


----------



## runner1234

jenian said:


> Perfect [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343344


Wow so adorable!


----------



## paula24jen

H Ever After said:


> Hehe I love the proportions with the oversized bow actually!! I think it emphasizes how adorable the mini Kelly is.


Me too!


----------



## grapegravity

runner1234 said:


> Stunning!!


Thank you


----------



## art nouveau

New blue and black Animapolis twilly for Blue Electric K28.


----------



## Etriers

art nouveau said:


> New blue and black Animapolis twilly for Blue Electric K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572382



Wow!  Strikingly beautiful.


----------



## art nouveau

Etriers said:


> Wow!  Strikingly beautiful.


Thank you.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

art nouveau said:


> New blue and black Animapolis twilly for Blue Electric K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572382


That is a PERFECT match!


----------



## art nouveau

ajaxbreaker said:


> That is a PERFECT match!


Thank you.


----------



## Mel di Brisbane

Animapolis ciel/rose vif/bleu jean twilly on K25


----------



## TeeCee77

Been gone on a work trip and excited to come home and play with some of my
Lovelies! Loving these new Dior twillies!! Thanks to @neogirl for introducing me to them!! My bow skills are improving!


----------



## racho

not sure if this is right thread on the query. i hv not bought twilly direct from hermes so far but a few new  pairs from resellers. recently i handwashed 1 twilly with woolite and to my horror, abit of the red colour run and stain some parts of the twilly slightly. that makes me wonder abt the authenticity though i was sure everything looks ok when i received them. anyone had staining experience on theirs bought from hermes direct? tia.


----------



## Hat Trick

racho said:


> not sure if this is right thread on the query. i hv not bought twilly direct from hermes so far but a few new  pairs from resellers. recently i handwashed 1 twilly with woolite and to my horror, abit of the red colour run and stain some parts of the twilly slightly. that makes me wonder abt the authenticity though i was sure everything looks ok when i received them. anyone had staining experience on theirs bought from hermes direct? tia.



I can’t answer to authenticity but I can confirm that red is an unstable dye and often ‘runs’ or ‘bleeds’ in water; hence many items with a lot of red in them are dryclean only.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

racho said:


> not sure if this is right thread on the query. i hv not bought twilly direct from hermes so far but a few new  pairs from resellers. recently i handwashed 1 twilly with woolite and to my horror, abit of the red colour run and stain some parts of the twilly slightly. that makes me wonder abt the authenticity though i was sure everything looks ok when i received them. anyone had staining experience on theirs bought from hermes direct? tia.


I have owned A LOT of twillies through the years and handwashed them. None of them experienced color run, color stain of any sort or transfer EVER. Dry flat. They always came out looking like new.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have owned A LOT of twillies through the years and handwashed them. None of them experienced color run, color stain of any sort or transfer EVER. Dry flat. They always came out looking like new.



Same. And all you need is a little Dawn detergent and cold water.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Proud to have accomplished this in the car, in the dark. My DH is always ready to leave about ten minutes before I am, so this is a “skill” born of necessity...


----------



## chicinthecity777

An oldie but a goodie! Photo taken in September during mid autumn festival.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chicinthecity777 said:


> An oldie but a goodie! Photo taken in September during mid autumn festival.
> View attachment 4575643


GORGEOUS pairing dear!!! Is that Rose Confetti???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Notorious Pink said:


> Proud to have accomplished this in the car, in the dark. My DH is always ready to leave about ten minutes before I am, so this is a “skill” born of necessity...
> 
> View attachment 4575370


 Her sooo sooo much!


----------



## art nouveau

chicinthecity777 said:


> An oldie but a goodie! Photo taken in September during mid autumn festival.
> View attachment 4575643


Agree Les Leopards is an "oldie but goodie" twilly.  Lovely pairing.


----------



## art nouveau

is 


chicinthecity777 said:


> An oldie but a goodie! Photo taken in September during mid autumn festival.
> View attachment 4575643


Is your B30 Rose Azalea?  Beautiful color.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Israeli_Flava said:


> GORGEOUS pairing dear!!! Is that Rose Confetti???


Thank you! Yes it is!


----------



## chicinthecity777

art nouveau said:


> is
> 
> Is your B30 Rose Azalea?  Beautiful color.


Thank you! It's rose confetti in epsom.


----------



## Lovebb12

Hi, anyone have a clue why twilly designed from a year ago or even longer is still available in the store whereas the ‘ tree of song’ was almost completely sold, at least most of the colours. For instance will the Colors run out ever make its way back to the stores? I kept seeing Parcures des Maharajas and those can’t be left overs,  but not ‘Tree of Song’, anyone have a clue why is that?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Lovebb12 said:


> Hi, anyone have a clue why twilly designed from a year ago or even longer is still available in the store whereas the ‘ tree of song’ was almost completely sold, at least most of the colours. For instance will the Colors run out ever make its way back to the stores? I kept seeing Parcures des Maharajas and those can’t be left overs,  but not ‘Tree of Song’, anyone have a clue why is that?


Popular styles sell out fast. May get a few addtional pieces early in the season but when they're gone... they're gone. That's why people move fast on the orange side hahahaha


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chicinthecity777 said:


> Thank you! Yes it is!


LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Lovebb12

I used to think it this way however after more than a year’s visiting to FSH every few months for 4 times it sounds not the sole reason behind.some items made its way back in a different color or sold out but back in the same color, whereas others disappeared forever. And I thought FSH will receive new items only but  Les Leopards was there too during my last visit - I don’t think it’s that unpopular and was ‘ left over’.  

Speaking of inventory some stores had Savana Dance back to store too but never FSH — this one I highly suspect it was such a popular item and region H decided not to dump them to the annual Sale but ship them back to stores??? But then why didn’t H bother to clear the inventory of Savana Dance in the same year it was released to make a quicker profit?



Israeli_Flava said:


> Popular styles sell out fast. May get a few addtional pieces early in the season but when they're gone... they're gone. That's why people move fast on the orange side hahahaha


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Lovebb12 said:


> I used to think it this way however after more than a year’s visiting to FSH every few months for 4 times it sounds not the sole reason behind.some items made its way back in a different color or sold out but back in the same color, whereas others disappeared forever. And I thought FSH will receive new items only but  Les Leopards was there too during my last visit - I don’t think it’s that unpopular and was ‘ left over’.
> 
> Speaking of inventory some stores had Savana Dance back to store too but never FSH — this one I highly suspect it was such a popular item and region H decided not to dump them to the annual Sale but ship them back to stores??? But then why didn’t H bother to clear the inventory of Savana Dance in the same year it was released to make a quicker profit?


Hermes transfers stock around. Some items/designs that are popular in one region may not be in others... Also the timing of the release of all designs and cw's is rather hap-hazard. Much of what H does is a mystery ...


----------



## Notorious Pink

chicinthecity777 said:


> An oldie but a goodie! Photo taken in September during mid autumn festival.
> View attachment 4575643



Love this combo!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Her sooo sooo much!



Thank you!!!


----------



## ChloeSF

lalame said:


> This may be blasphemous but have you ladies ever used a non-H "twilly" on your bag handles? I've used nice but not-too-expensive Gucci twillies in the past (on handles) and they usually got ruined.  The H ones are so fine that I hate the idea of ruining them. Any other suggestions on cheaper brands as an alternative, or twilly care?


This reply is like 10 months too late, lol, but I've used a tropical Valentino twilly on my black togo/GHW K28 recently! I loved the look.


----------



## ChloeSF

azukitea said:


> Tree of Song Twillies with Barenia Faubourg
> 
> I think I have finally found the perfect twilly colorway for fauve barenia or barenia F
> Been searching the last few seasons to find a colorway that doesn't over shadow the bag, I think these blend well.
> 
> Ignore my naughty kitty lol


Oh my goodness we have very similar Birkin/twilly combos! The only difference is my Barenia isn't Faubourg 

PS I couldn't possibly ignore your beautiful kitty!


----------



## Amka

As my twilly collection grows, I am in need of a new organizer to store my new twillies. I really love the one I have now (please see the picture below), which is a pull-out drawer divided into 12 compartments. It was purchased from the Container Store several years ago, but alas they discontinued it......what a shame! 

I am wondering if anyone has seen something like this in any other stores? Or if anyone has any better recommendations for an organizer?


----------



## art nouveau

Amka said:


> As my twilly collection grows, I am in need of a new organizer to store my new twillies. I really love the one I have now (please see the picture below), which is a pull-out drawer divided into 12 compartments. It was purchased from the Container Store several years ago, but alas they discontinued it......what a shame!
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has seen something like this in any other stores? Or if anyone has any better recommendations for an organizer?
> View attachment 4586966


I found a plastic box with cover in the office supply section of The Container Store which I find very useful for storing twillys.  It only costs around $10.00.  Dimensions 143/8 x 141/8 x 31/8 inches.  I like to keep twillys in the round boxes with the store tag on the bottom to keep track of 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 the names.  This box can hold up to 34 twillys.  It is just tall enough to hold the twilly box with the cap on the bottom.  The cover keeps the moths out.


----------



## Amka

art nouveau said:


> I found a plastic box with cover in the office supply section of The Container Store which I find very useful for storing twillys.  It only costs around $10.00.  Dimensions 143/8 x 141/8 x 31/8 inches.  I like to keep twillys in the round boxes with the store tag on the bottom to keep track of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4586994
> View attachment 4586996
> View attachment 4586997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the names.  This box can hold up to 34 twillys.  It is just tall enough to hold the twilly box with the cap on the bottom.  The cover keeps the moths out.


Thank you! I will check it out


----------



## ILLYLOULOU96

azukitea said:


> Tree of Song Twillies with Barenia Faubourg
> 
> I think I have finally found the perfect twilly colorway for fauve barenia or barenia F
> Been searching the last few seasons to find a colorway that doesn't over shadow the bag, I think these blend well.
> 
> Ignore my naughty kitty lol


Thank you for posting. We are twins on that! I bought them for the same reasons and I am very happy about it too.


----------



## art nouveau

ILLYLOULOU96 said:


> Thank you for posting. We are twins on that! I bought them for the same reasons and I am very happy about it too.


Tree of Song is one of the best new twilly for 2019.  All the CWs is beautiful.  I have 4 CWs.


----------



## daisyjo

Notorious Pink said:


> Proud to have accomplished this in the car, in the dark. My DH is always ready to leave about ten minutes before I am, so this is a “skill” born of necessity...
> 
> View attachment 4575370


Good lord.  That is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Bag Madam

My '95 30cm sporting the "Legende Kuna Peuple de Panama." It came in a few colors and I think the twilly is 2002/03?


----------



## crisbac

I had only one twilly and needed to protect the handles of my GP30, so I tied both handles together with just two knots... 


I also tried with my Zebra Pegasus scarf 45...


... But I prefer the twilly!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## Bag Madam

crisbac said:


> I had only one twilly and needed to protect the handles of my GP30, so I tied both handles together with just two knots...
> View attachment 4602170
> 
> I also tried with my Zebra Pegasus scarf 45...
> View attachment 4602172
> 
> ... But I prefer the twilly!


That's a great idea! Looks wonderful!


----------



## crisbac

Bag Madam said:


> That's a great idea! Looks wonderful!


Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

crisbac said:


> I had only one twilly and needed to protect the handles of my GP30, so I tied both handles together with just two knots...
> View attachment 4602170
> 
> I also tried with my Zebra Pegasus scarf 45...
> View attachment 4602172
> 
> ... But I prefer the twilly!


Your GP is beautiful crisbac!! What color is she? The twilly and your Pegasus looks great with your GP


----------



## crisbac

Addicted to bags said:


> Your GP is beautiful crisbac!! What color is she? The twilly and your Pegasus looks great with your GP


Thanks a lot, dear Addicted to bags!  My GP is Gris Tourterelle. Here's a better pic: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ermes-purchase.886190/page-1564#post-31548841


----------



## Addicted to bags

crisbac said:


> Thanks a lot, dear Addicted to bags!  My GP is Gris Tourterelle. Here's a better pic: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ermes-purchase.886190/page-1564#post-31548841


What a great versatile color crisbac! Hope you enjoyed your birthday and what a sweet Hubby!


----------



## crisbac

Addicted to bags said:


> What a great versatile color crisbac! Hope you enjoyed your birthday and what a sweet Hubby!


Thank you so much, dear Addicted to bags!


----------



## img

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4602298


Beautiful!  Which Twilly is this?


----------



## mcpro

img said:


> Beautiful!  Which Twilly is this?



Hi dear, it's the jungle love.


----------



## Lovebb12

Savana Dance, Tree of Song and Jungle Love have to be my all time favourites! 

Wish I have purchased more CW of Savana Dance! 



art nouveau said:


> Tree of Song is one of the best new twilly for 2019.  All the CWs is beautiful.  I have 4 CWs.





crisbac said:


> I had only one twilly and needed to protect the handles of my GP30, so I tied both handles together with just two knots...
> View attachment 4602170
> 
> I also tried with my Zebra Pegasus scarf 45...
> View attachment 4602172
> 
> ... But I prefer the twilly!





mcpro said:


> View attachment 4602298


----------



## TeeCee77

My bow skills are improving. Loving my mini K


----------



## HalloweenNight

TeeCee77 said:


> My bow skills are improving. Loving my mini K



Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladysarah

crisbac said:


> I had only one twilly and needed to protect the handles of my GP30, so I tied both handles together with just two knots...
> View attachment 4602170
> 
> I also tried with my Zebra Pegasus scarf 45...
> View attachment 4602172
> 
> ... But I prefer the twilly!


actually I prefer this to the more traditional two twilly tie


----------



## Addicted to bags

TeeCee77 said:


> My bow skills are improving. Loving my mini K


Lovely twilly choice for your beautiful mini K


----------



## momoc

TeeCee77 said:


> My bow skills are improving. Loving my mini K



So pretty! What a great choice - love everything here!


----------



## TeeCee77

Addicted to bags said:


> Lovely twilly choice for your beautiful mini K





momoc said:


> So pretty! What a great choice - love everything here!





HalloweenNight said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you all so much!


----------



## Luv n bags

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4602298



This combo is killer!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> My bow skills are improving. Loving my mini K


Ohhhhh loooove her!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Had a major twilly purge and was on a twilly ban until I ran into these two color ways of JL! Swoon!!!


----------



## crisbac

ladysarah said:


> actually I prefer this to the more traditional two twilly tie


Thank you!!


----------



## mcpro

Miso Fine said:


> This combo is killer!



thank you!


----------



## mcpro

Israeli_Flava said:


> Had a major twilly purge and was on a twilly ban until I ran into these two color ways of JL! Swoon!!!




beautiful!   twins on both twilly!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mcpro said:


> beautiful!   twins on both twilly!!!


thx! too hard to resist these incredible cw's in amazing design!!!


----------



## mcpro

Israeli_Flava said:


> thx! too hard to resist these incredible cw's in amazing design!!!


. yes!! beautiful colorway.. and it matches well on your B's


----------



## MaryAndDogs

TeeCee77 said:


> My bow skills are improving. Loving my mini K



Wow. This combo is amazing!


----------



## BleuNuit

My first B with Savanna Dance twilly.


----------



## chainedancre

BleuNuit said:


> View attachment 4606858
> 
> My first B with Savanna Dance twilly.



Beautiful!!! Is this from the Vancouver store?


----------



## chainedancre

Etain B30 RGHW w/ Mors a Jouets


----------



## mcpro




----------



## gettinpurseonal

I finally did it! I ordered the twillys I’ve been admiring for my Gris Tourterelle/Rose Tyrien Birkin 30. I don’t mind a plain B, but I spent double retail for this bag so her handles needed some protecting. Now what colors WON’T go with this bag???’


----------



## aisham

finally I found the perfect pair for my Birkin 25 prunior Nilotic


----------



## TeeCee77

aisham said:


> finally I found the perfect pair for my Birkin 25 prunior Nilotic
> 
> View attachment 4607980
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607981


Omg so beautiful


----------



## gettinpurseonal

gettinpurseonal said:


> I finally did it! I ordered the twillys I’ve been admiring for my Gris Tourterelle/Rose Tyrien Birkin 30. I don’t mind a plain B, but I spent double retail for this bag so her handles needed some protecting. Now what colors WON’T go with this bag???’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607810
> View attachment 4607811
> View attachment 4607812


One trip to the grocery store later....


----------



## gettinpurseonal

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4607141
> View attachment 4607141


Oh dear!!! I wanted this Twilly but it was sold out by the time I tried to purchase it. Sad. It looks beautiful on your B.

I was able to get one in another colourway:


----------



## hers4eva

gettinpurseonal said:


> Oh dear!!! I wanted this Twilly but it was sold out by the time I tried to purchase it. Sad. It looks beautiful on your B.
> 
> I was able to get one in another colourway:



—————
Will the jungle love rainbow twilly get all the colors back in stock?  Or is it now discontinued?

Does anyone know how long a new twilly design will be sold before no longer made anymore?

Thank you...


----------



## gettinpurseonal

hers4eva said:


> —————
> Will the jungle love rainbow twilly get all the colors back in stock?  Or is it now discontinued?
> 
> Does anyone know how long a new twilly design will be sold before no longer made anymore?
> 
> Thank you...


I don’t know the answer, but the black & white is now available only with lambskin on the ends, bringing the total to approximately $900 USD!! Not worth it for the addition of a bit of lambskin versus I think it was about $170 for the regular version.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

BleuNuit said:


> View attachment 4606858
> 
> My first B with Savanna Dance twilly.


Beautiful B and Twilly!


----------



## aless

gettinpurseonal said:


> One trip to the grocery store later....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4608519



This is the story of my life  and I thought it was just me... I’m glad I’m not the only one!


----------



## QueenieQ

aisham said:


> finally I found the perfect pair for my Birkin 25 prunior Nilotic
> 
> View attachment 4607980
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607981


OMG ! Your bag is one of the most beautiful I have ever seen! Absolutely fabulous.


----------



## aisham

TeeCee77 said:


> Omg so beautiful


  thank you 



QueenieQ said:


> OMG ! Your bag is one of the most beautiful I have ever seen! Absolutely fabulous.



 yes  she is a dream that came true in August . Thank you so much dear  I haven't seen any like it too .


----------



## tlamdang08

Twilly Animapolis


----------



## QueenieQ

tlamdang08 said:


> Twilly Animapolis


Love this cw!


----------



## tlamdang08

QueenieQ said:


> Love this cw!


Thank you. I love these too , they're right for Christmas time


----------



## iamyumi

Love how different twillies can change a bag’s “personality”


----------



## lolakitten

Red jungle love rainbow on Ebene


----------



## xxDxx

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 4611746
> View attachment 4611747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how different twillies can change a bag’s “personality”



Such a beautiful bag  Can't get enough of grey! What are the specs? Gris Perle?


----------



## LOA24

tlamdang08 said:


> Twilly Animapolis


May I ask the colour of your beautiful B? Looks so fresh with the PHW!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

lolakitten said:


> Red jungle love rainbow on Ebene
> View attachment 4644038


What a striking, modern and charming look! Love this pairing


----------



## tlamdang08

lovemylife15 said:


> May I ask the colour of your beautiful B? Looks so fresh with the PHW!


it is Rouge Piment


----------



## CMilly

crisbac said:


> I had only one twilly and needed to protect the handles of my GP30, so I tied both handles together with just two knots...
> View attachment 4602170
> 
> I also tried with my Zebra Pegasus scarf 45...
> View attachment 4602172
> 
> ... But I prefer the twilly!


What colour Gp?  So pretty.


----------



## crisbac

CMilly said:


> What colour Gp?  So pretty.


Thank you so much, dear CMilly!  It's Gris Tourterelle.


----------



## lolakitten

ajaxbreaker said:


> What a striking, modern and charming look! Love this pairing


Thank you!! I was a little unsure if the colours worked at first, but I guess so


----------



## iamyumi

xxDxx said:


> Such a beautiful bag  Can't get enough of grey! What are the specs? Gris Perle?


Thank you! Yep exactly it’s Gris Perle


----------



## WKN

tlamdang08 said:


> Twilly Animapolis


Oh! We are twilly-twins!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Hi friends! I have not been on TPF lately. Is there any intel on the gorgeous Jungle Love Love Twilly? What CWs are available? I saw a noir posted for resale. TIA.


----------



## acrowcounted

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Hi friends! I have not been on TPF lately. Is there any intel on the gorgeous Jungle Love Love Twilly? What CWs are available? I saw a noir posted for resale. TIA.


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...er-2020-scarves.1018964/page-48#post-33493982


----------



## bunnycat

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Hi friends! I have not been on TPF lately. Is there any intel on the gorgeous Jungle Love Love Twilly? What CWs are available? I saw a noir posted for resale. TIA.



It's been sold out online in the US for a couple of weeks now. (And probably marked up on eBay at least double to triple.)


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

@acrowcounted  and @bunnycat  you two are the best!!!! Thank you for posting so quickly! I assume with the hearts it will be a Valentine twilly. I’m emailing my SA now   I’m sure these will go quick if they are already double or triple for resell.


----------



## hers4eva

What time frame can a twilly be wrapped around your bags handle? Indefinitely or how many days/weeks should you remove twilly to expose handles for a rest?

Thank you


----------



## hers4eva

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/colliers-de-chiens-remix-twilly-H063154Sv32/

Does anyone own this pretty twilly?  Would love to see a picture of it wrapped around on your bags handle.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Tied on the handles...
Just FYI... I have a friend who asked...
The back of this Jungle Love Love is not all hearts
The twilly is half hearts, half animals.... same on the back of the twilly.
I love it sooooo much!


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> Tied on the handles...
> Just FYI... I have a friend who asked...
> The back of this Jungle Love Love is not all hearts
> The twilly is half hearts, half animals.... same on the back of the twilly.
> I love it sooooo much!


GORGEOUS! Your girl looks AMAZING in her new clothes!!! I have one of these for my green cactus B and would love to have the another one for a set.  The hunt begins......


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ladybaga said:


> GORGEOUS! Your girl looks AMAZING in her new clothes!!! I have one of these for my green cactus B and would love to have the another one for a set.  The hunt begins......


Thanks hun!!! Ohhhhh the green cw is amazing and has that pop red that you can use on the K too right??? I'd love to see it!!!


----------



## momoc

hers4eva said:


> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/colliers-de-chiens-remix-twilly-H063154Sv32/
> 
> Does anyone own this pretty twilly?  Would love to see a picture of it wrapped around on your bags handle.



Do you want to see this one in the specific color way you linked? I have it in two color ways but not the blue/red one you linked...sorry! FWIW I find this particular design looks very different depending on which side you use since it’s two designs on the two sides! It’s very fun!


----------



## hers4eva

momoc said:


> Do you want to see this one in the specific color way you linked? I have it in two color ways but not the blue/red one you linked...sorry! FWIW I find this particular design looks very different depending on which side you use since it’s two designs on the two sides! It’s very fun!




Yippee someone has this twilly 

Any color will do for reference 

It does appear to be fun.

Would love to see it on a bags handles showing both sides when you have the time..

Thank you


----------



## momoc

hers4eva said:


> Yippee someone has this twilly
> 
> Any color will do for reference
> 
> It does appear to be fun.
> 
> Would love to see it on a bags handles showing both sides when you have the time..
> 
> Thank you




Sure! Here you go & excuse my terrible twilly tying skills (still learning)!





edit: that cw was actually less obvious, this one is truly different and what I was thinking of when I mentioned it’s different between the sides!!


----------



## hers4eva

momoc said:


> Sure! Here you go & excuse my terrible twilly tying skills (still learning)!
> 
> View attachment 4649433
> View attachment 4649435
> 
> 
> edit: that cw was actually less obvious, this one is truly different and what I was thinking of when I mentioned it’s different between the sides!!
> View attachment 4649443
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649444




Very beautiful, all of them!

Yes, amazing how that twilly in your last two pictures looks so different in a beautiful way!

What does CW stand for?

Thanks for taking the time to share with me


----------



## momoc

hers4eva said:


> Very beautiful, all of them!
> 
> Yes, amazing how that twilly in your last two pictures looks so different in a beautiful way!
> 
> What does CW stand for?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to share with me




Ah sorry it stands for color way! Yeah the second one has different colors on the two sides so it really feels different


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks hun!!! Ohhhhh the green cw is amazing and has that pop red that you can use on the K too right???
> 
> I will have to dress up the kelly, too! I didn't think about using it on that one.
> Thank you for the tip!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

I also posted these pics on the other thread. I’m sorry if you already saw them.
A jungle love twilly in black to go with my red K.


----------



## Purseloco

luzdetaiwan said:


> I also posted these pics on the other thread. I’m sorry if you already saw them.
> A jungle love twilly in black to go with my red K.


I absolutely love that twilly.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## voguekelly711

Happy Valentine’s Day!  She’s all dressed up!


----------



## tlamdang08

I’m sorry, I can't remember the twilly’s name


----------



## ajaxbreaker

tlamdang08 said:


> I’m sorry, I can't remember the twilly’s name


Is it this one?
https://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-silk-panoplie-equestre-twilly-caban-violet-orange-373298


----------



## tlamdang08

ajaxbreaker said:


> Is it this one?
> https://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-silk-panoplie-equestre-twilly-caban-violet-orange-373298


Awhhh yes, I have this scarf in 90 format but can’t figure out. Thank you for the link


----------



## Ethengdurst




----------



## mcpro

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4668118


so pretty!!!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Hi H friends. On bags with double handles such as B's and GP's (or even a non-H bag), do you wrap twillies around one or both handles and why? I'm not sure how I feel either way and wondering if there were underlying reasons I have not considered for why some wrap only one handle and some wrap both. Curious to know what are your thoughts.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I prefer the double wrap on handles as it seems more finished, but it is really very individual.


----------



## skybluesky

Purse-o-holic said:


> Hi H friends. On bags with double handles such as B's and GP's (or even a non-H bag), do you wrap twillies around one or both handles and why? I'm not sure how I feel either way and wondering if there were underlying reasons I have not considered for why some wrap only one handle and some wrap both. Curious to know what are your thoughts.



It's just another form of personal expression.  I like to wrap both, my hands just have natural oils and sweat and residue that I don't want to get on my handles, and I like to add a pop of color.  I also just like the feeling of silk under my hands.  Twillies are expensive, maybe some people don't want to go overboard in twilly spending or there's only one twilly colorway they like?  There's no right or wrong.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Love Of My Life said:


> I prefer the double wrap on handles as it seems more finished, but it is really very individual.





skybluesky said:


> It's just another form of personal expression.  I like to wrap both, my hands just have natural oils and sweat and residue that I don't want to get on my handles, and I like to add a pop of color.  I also just like the feeling of silk under my hands.  Twillies are expensive, maybe some people don't want to go overboard in twilly spending or there's only one twilly colorway they like?  There's no right or wrong.



Thanks for your responses. It was mostly to satisfy my curiosity but also to help me decide if I'm a one handle'r or both handle'r. When it's just one handle like Kelly, there's no decision to make. I have a Birkin, HAC and GP that I want to find matching twillies for and I'm trying to decide if I want to buy 1 matching twilly per bag or a pair of matching twillies.


----------



## daisyjo

I used to buy matching twillys for my two handled bags but then I decided that one twilly has a more casual, nonchalant look and so that's what I do now.


----------



## Bagaholic222

I think it really is about personal preference and it can change over time - I started off not wanting to use twillys as it just seems so "fussy".  Then I had a change of heart more so to protect the handle from hand cream and sweat, but only on one handle as having twillys on two handles just doesn't fit my casual lifestyle.  However, I would suggest buying a pair if it is a pattern that you really love so that you're not scrambling to locate the matching one if you decide to wrap both handles.


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Tied on the handles...
> Just FYI... I have a friend who asked...
> The back of this Jungle Love Love is not all hearts
> The twilly is half hearts, half animals.... same on the back of the twilly.
> I love it sooooo much!


These look AMAZING on your black beauty!!!!!


----------



## funkydiva6

Purse-o-holic said:


> Thanks for your responses. It was mostly to satisfy my curiosity but also to help me decide if I'm a one handle'r or both handle'r. When it's just one handle like Kelly, there's no decision to make. I have a Birkin, HAC and GP that I want to find matching twillies for and I'm trying to decide if I want to buy 1 matching twilly per bag or a pair of matching twillies.



Wanted to share my GP with just one. In this particular twilly, I thought it would be too much for both handles. But agree with everyone, it’s absolutely a personal preference


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> These look AMAZING on your black beauty!!!!!


Thanks H! I was super suprised how much I love them as I have been on an anti-twilly binge for a while now.

Do you still  have that amazing Etoupe B30 with the twillies that were perfect!!!??? Oh gosh I forget the name of the design ( I have them on my Lagoon B in a diff cw)  but I remember having your bag as my screen saver for a while bc I loved that combo so so much!!!


----------



## Frivole88

I usually use only one twilly because I prefer my Bs to be simple. but i think it's also good to have two twillies to protect both handles from dirt, oil, lotion, etc.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

funkydiva6 said:


> Wanted to share my GP with just one. In this particular twilly, I thought it would be too much for both handles. But agree with everyone, it’s absolutely a personal preference





kristinlorraine said:


> I usually use only one twilly because I prefer my Bs to be simple. but i think it's also good to have two twillies to protect both handles from dirt, oil, lotion, etc.
> 
> View attachment 4677250
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677249



Thanks all. I'm getting it now. I think overall I prefer the look of 1 twilly.....however, if I were dealing with a lighter colored bag, then I would probably cover both handles regardless. Most of my bags are medium to dark so I think I'm good.


----------



## TeeCee77

Playing around with my new K25 and loving this graff twilly!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks H! I was super suprised how much I love them as I have been on an anti-twilly binge for a while now.
> 
> Do you still  have that amazing Etoupe B30 with the twillies that were perfect!!!??? Oh gosh I forget the name of the design ( I have them on my Lagoon B in a diff cw)  but I remember having your bag as my screen saver for a while bc I loved that combo so so much!!!


Funny, I haven't used twillys in awhile but your picture got me thinking...MUST GET!!  The twilly for my etoupe is Grand Manage Fleuri...it was a very unexpected pairing that just worked...I looked back and it is posted on p. 189 of this thread!  
Enjoy those JLL twillys...they look AMAZING!!!!
Please share a picture of your Lagoon B...she is stunning!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Couldn't resist!
Same Design... Looks so different... Still sisters in H =)
Gahhhhh I need this bag/twilly combo hahahaha


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I guess you could say I have a type . . . Red and Orange!


----------



## TeeCee77

Omg my new fav for spring


----------



## loh

boomer1234 said:


> View attachment 4436466
> View attachment 4436470
> 
> 
> I was playing around with this at home. Excuse the bad pictures!
> 
> Not sure if it works but I like it!



Love this!  Now if only I can figure out how to do it myself.


----------



## hers4eva

Does anyone know if this Rouge twilly *has Noir black colored dots*? Or are the dots Marine or something else?

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/faubourg-rainbow-twilly-H063331Sv02/


----------



## skybluesky

hers4eva said:


> Does anyone know if this Rouge twilly *has Noir black colored dots*? Or are the dots Marine or something else?
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/faubourg-rainbow-twilly-H063331Sv02/



It looks black to me, can you call your SA and ask just in case?


----------



## mcpro




----------



## psoucsd

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4683478



Twilly twins!  Love your rodeo!


----------



## tlamdang08

hers4eva said:


> Does anyone know if this Rouge twilly *has Noir black colored dots*? Or are the dots Marine or something else?
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/faubourg-rainbow-twilly-H063331Sv02/


I think that is identical with mine
It is blue nuit


----------



## mcpro

thank you      it.. love your rodeo too


----------



## psoucsd

Thoughts on which set of twillys goes better w/ my Birkin Anemone?
First 2 pics are Savana Dance with one handle wrapped in the contrasting print.
Last is Jungle Love Love


----------



## TeeCee77

psoucsd said:


> View attachment 4687058
> View attachment 4687059
> View attachment 4687061
> 
> 
> Thoughts on which set of twillys goes better w/ my Birkin Anemone?
> First 2 pics are Savana Dance with one handle wrapped in the contrasting print.
> Last is Jungle Love Love


I like the jungle love!


----------



## MAGJES

tlamdang08 said:


> I think that is identical with mine
> It is blue nuit


I love the bow tied twilly!  I have tried so many times unsuccessfully to do this. haha
You tie the bow first then go from there?


----------



## Cygne18

Malachite K with Collections Imperiales twilly.


----------



## Cygne18

psoucsd said:


> View attachment 4687058
> View attachment 4687059
> View attachment 4687061
> 
> 
> Thoughts on which set of twillys goes better w/ my Birkin Anemone?
> First 2 pics are Savana Dance with one handle wrapped in the contrasting print.
> Last is Jungle Love Love


I can't choose!. I like both. The yellow in the SD complements the GHW on your pretty B and the Jungle looks perfect too.


----------



## TeeCee77

Cygne18 said:


> Malachite K with Collections Imperiales twilly.


Wow this is perfect!


----------



## momoc

Trying to go for coordination with the strap


----------



## Cygne18

TeeCee77 said:


> Wow this is perfect!


Thank you, hon!


----------



## tlamdang08

MAGJES said:


> I love the bow tied twilly!  I have tried so many times unsuccessfully to do this. haha
> You tie the bow first then go from there?


Yes, I have the bow done first . 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-how-to-guide-for-scarves-no-chatter.189943/page-9


----------



## xxDxx

GA Kelly with Jungle love Twilly


----------



## GoldFish8

What do we think? Too much? To little? If it were up to me I’d have no Twilly but I feel like the handles on this bag needs them because it is swift leather. I’m so use to wearing black bags a majority of time which is so carefree.


----------



## psoucsd

GoldFish8 said:


> What do we think? Too much? To little? If it were up to me I’d have no Twilly but I feel like the handles on this bag needs them because it is swift leather. I’m so use to wearing black bags a majority of time which is so carefree.



Looks like a beautiful combination to me!


----------



## honey

Love the twilly you chose! The rodeo looks super cute too. Just the right pop of blue.


----------



## GoldFish8

psoucsd said:


> Looks like a beautiful combination to me!


Thank you!! I’ll keep trying some
Diff combos until I get the one! But for now this one will do


----------



## GoldFish8

honey said:


> Love the twilly you chose! The rodeo looks super cute too. Just the right pop of blue.


Thank you! I was a little surprised the rodeo looked so nice on this bag.. but I think it works. I tried a few others that I had, and they all clashed. A so black rodeo would be perfect...


----------



## ajaxbreaker

GoldFish8 said:


> What do we think? Too much? To little? If it were up to me I’d have no Twilly but I feel like the handles on this bag needs them because it is swift leather. I’m so use to wearing black bags a majority of time which is so carefree.


It's perfect


----------



## foxyqt

Reposting photos of my B25 Etain RGHW with the Jungle Love Love Twilly! The gray hearts on the Twilly are a perfect match with Etain


----------



## Cygne18

Playing with the Savana Dance twilly now. Teehee. Lucky coincidence with the leopard peeking out on the bow! Funny cause I thought I’d like the first look more but now....heh.


----------



## surfer

Cygne18 said:


> Playing with the Savana Dance twilly now. Teehee. Lucky coincidence with the leopard peeking out on the bow! Funny cause I thought I’d like the first look more but now....heh.
> 
> View attachment 4688618
> 
> View attachment 4688619



Wow how do you ladies do these gorgeous bows?? I am in awe.


----------



## Cygne18

@surfer, It's the happybaggage (IG) knot! I can't believe I'm so late to the game learning how to do it too, but it comes out great. Hope I can post this link here:


----------



## etoupebirkin

A new to me beauty.


----------



## audreylita

etoupebirkin said:


> A new to me beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4690014


----------



## TeeCee77

Ok this new bow thing is amazing. Working on my skillz


----------



## Cygne18

TeeCee77 said:


> Ok this new bow thing is amazing. Working on my skillz


Yes!! These are sooooooo beautiful.


----------



## Cygne18

I changed her clothes again. What else am I supposed to do while sheltering in place?


----------



## loh

xxDxx said:


> GA Kelly with Jungle love Twilly
> View attachment 4688048




I love this picture!!   Beautiful and cheerful all at once!!!


----------



## cynicsaturn

It's fun to play with the new twilly bow style!

Might be too much for a mini K


----------



## TeeCee77

cynicsaturn said:


> It's fun to play with the new twilly bow style!
> 
> Might be too much for a mini K
> 
> View attachment 4697482


oh my your chevre mini is to die for! Cute bow!


----------



## cynicsaturn

TeeCee77 said:


> oh my your chevre mini is to die for! Cute bow!



Thanks Teecee!


----------



## ncabahug

Hello all,
I am very new to Hermes, so I apologize if this is a dumb question. 

I have been looking for this black and white Bolduc twilly for a while now, and I know that it's really hard to find it in good condition since it came out so long ago. However, I did manage to find it in a triangular scarf. Is it possible to use a triangular scarf as a twilly? If anything, I'd just tie it in a bow on the handle if it won't wrap around completely. I just REALLY love this pattern.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Cygne18 said:


> @surfer, It's the happybaggage (IG) knot! I can't believe I'm so late to the game learning how to do it too, but it comes out great. Hope I can post this link here:



Thanks for the demo.  You made it look so easy but I need to practice more.  Can I say that I admire your beautiful hands even more?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Cygne18 said:


> I changed her clothes again. What else am I supposed to do while sheltering in place?
> 
> View attachment 4695712


perfect match and I love the closeup shot!


----------



## Cygne18

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks for the demo.  You made it look so easy but I need to practice more.  Can I say that I admire your beautiful hands even more?


Hi, @chkpfbeliever! I hope you are doing well during this crazy time. Those aren't my hands, sadly, but IGer, happybaggage. She has the best twilly collection and a lovely IG channel! Hope you follow her!



chkpfbeliever said:


> perfect match and I love the closeup shot!


Awww, thank you!  Stay safe!


----------



## mcpro

Can't decide which twilly to tie , excuse the plastic haven't use her yet got her right before  lockdown...


----------



## tlamdang08

mcpro said:


> Can't decide which twilly to tie , excuse the plastic haven't use her yet got her right before  lockdown...
> 
> View attachment 4707849


 I know how you feel 
*Follow your instincts*


----------



## tlamdang08

Mini Lindy+ Mini Rose Twilly style


----------



## mcpro

tlamdang08 said:


> Mini Lindy+ Mini Rose Twilly style



aaaawwww!! very stylish!!


----------



## tlamdang08

mcpro said:


> aaaawwww!! very stylish!!


Thank you 
So What do you choose? Still, thinking?


----------



## weibandy

mcpro said:


> Can't decide which twilly to tie , excuse the plastic haven't use her yet got her right before  lockdown...
> 
> View attachment 4707849


Each one is nice.  I love the tree of song with her.  All good choices.


----------



## surfer

Cygne18 said:


> Playing with the Savana Dance twilly now. Teehee. Lucky coincidence with the leopard peeking out on the bow! Funny cause I thought I’d like the first look more but now....heh.
> View attachment 4688618
> 
> View attachment 4688619



Hi dear! Is there a tutorial somewhere on how to tie the perfect bows like yours? I am so hopeless with it  thank you!


----------



## Ladybaga

tlamdang08 said:


> Mini Lindy+ Mini Rose Twilly style


This is so pretty! I want to learn how to do this rose style! Thank you for the photo!


----------



## Cygne18

surfer said:


> Hi dear! Is there a tutorial somewhere on how to tie the perfect bows like yours? I am so hopeless with it  thank you!


 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-twilly-and-hermes-handles.202375/page-266#post-33671050


----------



## tlamdang08

Ladybaga said:


> This is so pretty! I want to learn how to do this rose style! Thank you for the photo!


First I twist them together, one tail shorter than the other; then make a knot. I keep one finger in the knot, keep twist and turn them into circle.
I tuck one under the base. The other I pull through the center hole and then over the first wrap then under the second wrap. They all stay like that. ( as you see above)
I make another a little different at the end I pull one tail halfway through the center the other I keep it lose as is.

If you can not make it stay, untwist them and start over.
But always tie a knot first to firm a center and twist and turn around that knot.
Looking forward to see your soon


----------



## Ladybaga

tlamdang08 said:


> First I twist them together, one tail shorter than the other; then make a knot. I keep one finger in the knot, keep twist and turn them into circle.
> I tuck one under the base. The other I pull through the center hole and then over the first wrap then under the second wrap. They all stay like that. ( as you see above)
> I make another a little different at the end I pull one tail halfway through the center the other I keep it lose as is.
> 
> If you can not make it stay, untwist them and start over.
> But always tie a knot first to firm a center and twist and turn around that knot.
> Looking forward to see your soon
> 
> View attachment 4708157
> View attachment 4708158


Thank you so much for the instructions and photos! This is so helpful. I will give it a try!


----------



## glarekelly

I hereby present my rainbow collection! 
Having them side by side now I think I prefer twilly with a symmetrical pattern for my kelly.
What do you think?


----------



## glarekelly

glarekelly said:


> I hereby present my rainbow collection!
> Having them side by side now I think I prefer twilly with a symmetrical pattern for my kelly.
> What do you think?



and one more!
p.s. and yes this is one old vintage Hermes with engraved initials


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I like the top row of pix best-The only one I dont like is the gold colour one bottom left.


----------



## glarekelly

decided to try out a new tie today


----------



## Pampelmuse

Hello everybody! Beautiful pictures. I have a question: my Twillys develop a tendency to their own life by starting to move on the handles while carrying the bag. I have them firmely tied around when I leave the house, but after some time the ”journey” starts. Any tricks that might help or do you have the same problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## glarekelly

Pampelmuse said:


> Hello everybody! Beautiful pictures. I have a question: my Twillys develop a tendency to their own life by starting to move on the handles while carrying the bag. I have them firmely tied around when I leave the house, but after some time the ”journey” starts. Any tricks that might help or do you have the same problem? Thanks in advance.


I usually will have them twirl around the metal hardware to secure it to the ends of the handles


----------



## Pampelmuse

glarekelly said:


> I usually will have them twirl around the metal hardware to secure it to the ends of the handles


Thank you, glarekelly, that sounds like a very good idea. I will try it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Definitely my most versatile Twillies!!!!


----------



## eckw

Israeli_Flava said:


> Definitely my most versatile Twillies!!!!



Oh I love this twilly! Is this current season? Can you share the name?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eckw said:


> Oh I love this twilly! Is this current season? Can you share the name?


It's truly an amazing design called  DANS UN JARDIN ANGLAIS. It's pretty old.... like maybe 6 yrs....


----------



## MAGJES

Israeli_Flava said:


> Definitely my most versatile Twillies!!!!


DuJA are fabulous on your Birkins!  Your Lagoon is breathtaking!!
_Sigh.....now I want a yellow bag.._......


----------



## mcpro




----------



## heifer

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4713196



Gorgeous twillies. I own the same bag in a 35!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Israeli_Flava said:


> Definitely my most versatile Twillies!!!!


So stunning!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Leo the Lion said:


> So stunning!


Thank you Dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4713196


Love this combo!


----------



## mcpro

trying to learn how to make a bow on my Mini Lindy


----------



## mcpro

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love this combo!



thank you!


----------



## Leo the Lion

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4683478


Prettiest bag, twilly and rodeo ever!!!


----------



## mcpro

Leo the Lion said:


> Prettiest bag, twilly and rodeo ever!!!



thank you dear !


----------



## Leo the Lion

mcpro said:


> thank you dear !


What color B25?


----------



## Otis31

mcpro said:


> trying to learn how to make a bow on my Mini Lindy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728288


That is such a beautiful color combination!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Israeli_Flava said:


> Definitely my most versatile Twillies!!!!


LOVE LOVE LOVE the colors of your bags! I have neutrals and one Pink k20. Got me thinking.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## whitedollx

What I have on today (:


----------



## TeeCee77

mcpro said:


> trying to learn how to make a bow on my Mini Lindy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728288


Beautiful! I need to test this too!


----------



## mcpro

TeeCee77 said:


> Beautiful! I need to test this too!



yup, so we can be matchy  matchy


----------



## TeeCee77

Working on Sunday requires a pretty companion!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

When my SA showed me these Brides de Gala Shadow twillys, I knew they would be perfect on my B30 Rouge de Coeur in Togo.


----------



## tlamdang08

I don't know the name of these twillies, I forget to take a look at the tag before they are nowhere to be found in the store


----------



## allure244

tlamdang08 said:


> I don't know the name of these twillies, I forget to take a look at the tag before they are nowhere to be found in the store
> 
> View attachment 4776633
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776634
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776637


The first twilly is Ex-Libris Les Parisiennes and the second looks like colliers de chiens remix


----------



## tlamdang08

allure244 said:


> The first twilly is Ex-Libris Les Parisiennes and the second looks like colliers de chiens remix


Thank you for helping, I will do my research now
and Yes they are both right


----------



## MissSteph

Not a handle per se!


----------



## Ladybaga

MissSteph said:


> Not a handle per se!
> 
> View attachment 4781058


This is so pretty!


----------



## TeeCee77

MissSteph said:


> Not a handle per se!
> 
> View attachment 4781058


Stunning!!!


----------



## MissSteph

Ladybaga said:


> This is so pretty!





TeeCee77 said:


> Stunning!!!


Thank you both!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tlamdang08 said:


> I don't know the name of these twillies, I forget to take a look at the tag before they are nowhere to be found in the store
> 
> View attachment 4776633
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776634
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776637


Looove love love!!!! Such a stunning beauty!


----------



## KRZ

Can anyone please help me with the names of these twillies? ☺️


----------



## tlamdang08

Israeli_Flava said:


> Looove love love!!!! Such a stunning beauty!


Thank you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you


I love the tone on tone green! Looks so sharp!


----------



## tlamdang08

Israeli_Flava said:


> I love the tone on tone green! Looks so sharp!


Thank you , phewww I am not alone. I think so too.


----------



## audreylita

KRZ said:


> Can anyone please help me with the names of these twillies? ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781843


There is a thread specific to scarf identification as well.   





__





						Scarves - Hermès Scarf Identification
					

This thread is for identifying scarves only  For scarf authentication please post here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-hermes-scarf-read-1st-post-before-posting.792303/page-517#post-34239470




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## momoc

KRZ said:


> Can anyone please help me with the names of these twillies? ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781843



The top two are coaching twillies

the bottom one I think is eperon d’or


----------



## LynhVy

Play around with my new twilly. ❤️


----------



## KRZ

momoc said:


> The top two are coaching twillies
> 
> the bottom one I think is eperon d’or


Thank you so much!!! ❤️


----------



## KRZ

audreylita said:


> There is a thread specific to scarf identification as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarves - Hermès Scarf Identification
> 
> 
> This thread is for identifying scarves only  For scarf authentication please post here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-hermes-scarf-read-1st-post-before-posting.792303/page-517#post-34239470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Oh yay super helpful! Thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

I truly believe that the twilly finishes the bag.


----------



## tlamdang08

acrowcounted said:


> I truly believe that the twilly finishes the bag.
> View attachment 4819918


They are perfect!!


----------



## nymeria

acrowcounted said:


> I truly believe that the twilly finishes the bag.
> View attachment 4819918


That twilly is the perfect compliment for Deep Blue


----------



## floridamama

acrowcounted said:


> I truly believe that the twilly finishes the bag.
> View attachment 4819918


Great colors!!! I’m looking for the black yellow pink twilly but can’t seem to find it x


----------



## Four Tails

Although I think twillies on handles looks great, it's just not my style. As such, today was actually my first attempt at wrapping a twilly on my own bag. I saw this thread and got inspired. Swing and a miss. I'll go back to drooling over everyone else's handles and dreaming of ways to use twillies that I do have the fine motor skills to achieve.

The bag (black Togo) and black Rencontre Oceane lean blue in this picture. I have a white pillowcase wrapped around the stuffing I keep inside for storage that is giving it a very blue encre glow.


----------



## nymeria

Four Tails said:


> Although I think twillies on handles looks great, it's just not my style. As such, today was actually my first attempt at wrapping a twilly on my own bag. I saw this thread and got inspired. Swing and a miss. I'll go back to drooling over everyone else's handles and dreaming of ways to use twillies that I do have the fine motor skills to achieve.
> 
> The bag (black Togo) and black Rencontre Oceane lean blue in this picture. I have a white pillowcase wrapped around the stuffing I keep inside for storage that is giving it a very blue encre glow.
> 
> View attachment 4823928


Well, it looks better than when I have attempted it- if you're a swing and a miss, then me? They won't let me out of the dugout!
( I love to look at everyone's beautiful combos, but I also know its just not me anyway.)


----------



## luzdetaiwan

I got a new twilly so I rearranged them on my bags.
This is the new one. (I also posted it on the other thread. I’m sorry if you already saw it.)









This is my first time using the same tone of color to dress my kelly bag. The previous one is this.


Which one do you prefer?

I switched the love twilly to a bolide bag to go with the witch.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

luzdetaiwan said:


> I got a new twilly so I rearranged them on my bags.
> This is the new one. (I also posted it on the other thread. I’m sorry if you already saw it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time using the same tone of color to dress my kelly bag. The previous one is this.
> View attachment 4839185
> 
> Which one do you prefer?
> 
> I switched the love twilly to a bolide bag to go with the witch.


I said I was 'anti' bag charms but your Witch charm had me checking out Petit H- I LOVE it! 
My overriding concern with ordering anything like this from Petit H is that It would arrive in colour I really didn't like or that didn't work on my bag of choice.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I said I was 'anti' bag charms but your Witch charm had me checking out Petit H- I LOVE it!
> My overriding concern with ordering anything like this from Petit H is that It would arrive in colour I really didn't like or that didn't work on my bag of choice.


I’m glad you like it.
That’s my concern, as well, so I only buy them in boutiques. However, if you have bags in neutral colors, it should be fine.


----------



## art nouveau

I bought the green and red Jungle Love Love twilly.  Here are pictures of how it looks on my Rouge Casaque K25 and Black Box K28.


----------



## Leo the Lion

art nouveau said:


> I bought the green and red Jungle Love Love twilly.  Here are pictures of how it looks on my Rouge Casaque K25 and Black Box K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847175
> View attachment 4847176


Love it!!


----------



## art nouveau

Leo the Lion said:


> Love it!!


This twilly is amazing.  Every CW is beautiful.


----------



## Zeremine

*mythiques phoenix strap extension for k25, rat enamel pins from theGorgonist on Etsy *


----------



## MAGJES

art nouveau said:


> I bought the green and red Jungle Love Love twilly.  Here are pictures of how it looks on my Rouge Casaque K25 and Black Box K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847175
> View attachment 4847176


omg. LOVE!


----------



## Cygne18

K with Le Tresor de Medor.


----------



## TeeCee77

Cygne18 said:


> K with Le Tresor de Medor.
> 
> View attachment 4863265


Dead.


----------



## Cygne18

TeeCee77 said:


> Dead.


Enabler!


----------



## nymeria

Cygne18 said:


> K with Le Tresor de Medor.
> 
> View attachment 4863265


Simple and gorgeous ( and I'm not a twilly person on my bags!)


----------



## Pampelmuse

Cygne18 said:


> K with Le Tresor de Medor.
> 
> View attachment 4863265


So well done, congrats! Very elegant.


----------



## Cygne18

nymeria said:


> Simple and gorgeous ( and I'm not a twilly person on my bags!)


Thank you, @nymeria! I am slowly whittling down my twilly collection to only those that I love. 


Pampelmuse said:


> So well done, congrats! Very elegant.


Thank you, @Pampelmuse! I think so too.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Cygne18 said:


> K with Le Tresor de Medor.
> 
> View attachment 4863265


So beautiful the way you tied it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I am in love with this twilly forever...


----------



## Cygne18

Israeli_Flava said:


> So beautiful the way you tied it!


Aww, thank you, @Israeli_Flava! You also helped enable me get this particular CW. I thank you! 


Israeli_Flava said:


> I am in love with this twilly forever...
> 
> View attachment 4864037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864039


OMG. These colors are just TDF. Dans un Jardin is among one of my favorite twilly designs. Perfect match with your pink baby! Heaven!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Cygne18 said:


> K with Le Tresor de Medor.
> 
> View attachment 4863265


marvelous! been considering  B&W twilly for one strap to soften arm carry for Birkin.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Cygne18 said:


> Aww, thank you, @Israeli_Flava! You also helped enable me get this particular CW. I thank you!
> 
> OMG. These colors are just TDF. Dans un Jardin is among one of my favorite twilly designs. Perfect match with your pink baby! Heaven!


Awwww I'm glad I could enable you 
Black and cream is just too die for!!


----------



## Cygne18

Jbizzybeetle said:


> marvelous! been considering  B&W twilly for one strap to soften arm carry for Birkin.


I hope you get it, @Jbizzybeetle! I think you're gonna love it.


----------



## hers4eva

Wow...my dream colors  total perfection.





Cygne18 said:


> K with Le Tresor de Medor.
> 
> View attachment 4863265


----------



## Pampelmuse

Israeli_Flava said:


> I am in love with this twilly forever...
> 
> View attachment 4864037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864039


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Cygne18 said:


> K with Le Tresor de Medor.
> over the top GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> View attachment 4863265


----------



## Roz2019

Jungle love twilly in dark blue and fushia.


----------



## hermesgeek

Hello loves,

I’m not sure if this thread should be merged to the Twilly and Hermès handles thread because that forum seems to be more on the “post photos and share” twilly’s on the handles. But I’m posting this because I need experienced experts on twilly handles. So, please do if this needs to be merged.

Anyway, I‘ve never been the type to wrap a twilly on my kelly or birkin. I have, however, hung a twilly on my cabalicol just to spice things up a bit. Now, I just ordered two new twillies and I plan on using those on my kelly and birkin since I’ve been using a lot more hand sanitizer than I used to and I don’t want it getting on the leather. I just have a few questions:

1. Do the Twilly’s unwrap after a few hours of toting the bag around?

2. Do you feel twilly’s attract more attention? Or does it scream “look at me”?

3. Does it damage the twilly after long term use? (Considering the rubbing of silk that’s tightly wrapped)

I would love to hear your thoughts and opinions. Thank you so much in advance!

XOXO, 
HermèsGeek


----------



## The.M

1. If secured properly, it does not unwrap itself.. i wrap mine once and they stay on for months until i decide to change them again.
The way I do it is:
a. fold the twilly in half so it is equal
b. place the middle part of the twilly on the center of the handle
c. wrap one side tightly (with some overlap) until i get to the end of the handle
d. make the last round of wrap loose and bring the end of the scarf from the top through the middle of the loose twilly and pull downwards to create a knot
e. repeat for other side 

2. I  choose colors which go well with the bag, almost same color palette so it adds a nice touch. I've even had compliments from guys who have 0 knowledge of bags saying the scarf adds a nice touch

3. I never damaged a twilly from wrapping it - i think silk is pretty durable and can handle it. The only way I damaged one twilly is when a tiny chip in my nail got caught in the scarf 

I hope this was useful


----------



## hermesgeek

The.M said:


> 1. If secured properly, it does not unwrap itself.. i wrap mine once and they stay on for months until i decide to change them again.
> The way I do it is:
> a. fold the twilly in half so it is equal
> b. place the middle part of the twilly on the center of the handle
> c. wrap one side tightly (with some overlap) until i get to the end of the handle
> d. make the last round of wrap loose and bring the end of the scarf from the top through the middle of the loose twilly and pull downwards to create a knot
> e. repeat for other side
> 
> 2. I  choose colors which go well with the bag, almost same color palette so it adds a nice touch. I've even had compliments from guys who have 0 knowledge of bags saying the scarf adds a nice touch
> 
> 3. I never damaged a twilly from wrapping it - i think silk is pretty durable and can handle it. The only way I damaged one twilly is when a tiny chip in my nail got caught in the scarf
> 
> I hope this was useful



Thank you so much! I’ll try wrapping it that way. I’ve only tried it by making a knot on one side and twirling until it reaches the other side.

I’ll be matching my twilly with the color of the bags too! I just hope it doesn’t scream for much attention (which is the reason I’ve been avoiding twilly’s on my handles) At this point, I’m just thinking of the twilly as a necessity to avoid product from getting on to the leather. 

Thank you!


----------



## olibelli

Changing up their look for fall!


----------



## Classy Collector

hermesgeek said:


> Hello loves,
> 
> I’m not sure if this thread should be merged to the Twilly and Hermès handles thread because that forum seems to be more on the “post photos and share” twilly’s on the handles. But I’m posting this because I need experienced experts on twilly handles. So, please do if this needs to be merged.
> 
> Anyway, I‘ve never been the type to wrap a twilly on my kelly or birkin. I have, however, hung a twilly on my cabalicol just to spice things up a bit. Now, I just ordered two new twillies and I plan on using those on my kelly and birkin since I’ve been using a lot more hand sanitizer than I used to and I don’t want it getting on the leather. I just have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Do the Twilly’s unwrap after a few hours of toting the bag around?
> 
> 2. Do you feel twilly’s attract more attention? Or does it scream “look at me”?
> 
> 3. Does it damage the twilly after long term use? (Considering the rubbing of silk that’s tightly wrapped)
> 
> I would love to hear your thoughts and opinions. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> XOXO,
> HermèsGeek


My answers:
1. No
2. I don’t think so. But I notice more older people look at me (especially men) when I wear H bags compared to any other brands. And some smile at me. Idk if I look more attractive with H bags? lol
3. Twilly gets dirtier but I haven’t noticed damage.


----------



## gatorpooh

Rose Mexico Rodeo and matching Twilly on Miss K


----------



## Classy Collector

My Kelly with jungle love rainbow twilly in black/grey color (I think that’s the name). It was actually not easy to match the twilly. I used other twillies before being satisfied with this one.


----------



## hers4eva

I agree  ... That’s my favorite twilly for my noir Bolide.

Did you purchase yours recently?  
I haven’t seen any appear on the Hermès website in a long time.





Classy Collector said:


> My Kelly with jungle love rainbow twilly in black/grey color (I think that’s the name). It was actually not easy to match the twilly. I used other twillies before being satisfied with this one.
> View attachment 4877346


----------



## Classy Collector

hers4eva said:


> I agree  ... That’s my favorite twilly for my noir Bolide.
> 
> Did you purchase yours recently?
> I haven’t seen any appear on the Hermès website in a long time.


No it wasn’t recent. I believe it may be discontinued now...


----------



## iciebubble

Could someone please identify the name of this twilly. I am really interested in getting one.


----------



## Amka

iciebubble said:


> Could someone please identify the name of this twilly. I am really interested in getting one.
> 
> View attachment 4877469



It looks like the camails twilly:








						Camails twilly
					

Twilly in silk (100% silk).This small, yet iconic silk accessory can be tied endless ways to bring a whimsical touch to your everyday looks!Made in France




					www.hermes.com
				




The color that you are looking for should be Na/beige/noir/rose, H063358S 11


----------



## iciebubble

Amka said:


> It looks like the camails twilly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camails twilly
> 
> 
> Twilly in silk (100% silk).This small, yet iconic silk accessory can be tied endless ways to bring a whimsical touch to your everyday looks!Made in France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hermes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color that you are looking for should be Na/beige/noir/rose, H063358S 11
> [/QUOT



Thank you very much for the information


----------



## art nouveau

Love this vintage lotus flower twilly on
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my Lime Bolide.  Wish I can find a second one at a reasonable price


----------



## Cygne18

art nouveau said:


> Love this vintage lotus flower twilly on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Lime Bolide.  Wish I can find a second one at a reasonable price


OMG, this is perrrrrrfect. LOVE.


----------



## art nouveau

art nouveau said:


> Love this vintage lotus flower twilly on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Lime Bolide.  Wish I can find a second one at a reasonable price


Picture showing the twilly.


----------



## malbec_bleu

I love the look, but have never bought a twilly.  Which twilly would you recommend for a K32 Blue Nuit?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cygne18

nat_nour_nat said:


> I love the look, but have never bought a twilly.  Which twilly would you recommend for a K32 Blue Nuit?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


How about the navy Le Tresor de Medor?


----------



## malbec_bleu

Cygne18 said:


> How about the navy Le Tresor de Medor?
> View attachment 4878270


Love this, thank you!


----------



## art nouveau

Cygne18 said:


> OMG, this is perrrrrrfect. LOVE.


----------



## psoucsd

Dressing up the Lime Kelly in some different twilly outfits


----------



## Israeli_Flava

psoucsd said:


> Dressing up the Lime Kelly in some different twilly outfits
> 
> View attachment 4878662
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878663
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878664


Soooo beautiful and brite!!! LOVE!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ms Craie hasn’t seen much outside action since I got her but boy does she have a ton of indoor pandemic fashion shows!  And she is certainly photogenic!

I prefer this combo with no rodeo but it's nice to have options.
This twilly is actually the very first twilly I ever purchased!!!!
Still love Brazil to death!!!


----------



## nymeria

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ms Craie hasn’t seen much outside action since I got her but boy does she have a ton of indoor pandemic fashion shows!  And she is certainly photogenic!
> 
> I prefer this combo with no rodeo but it's nice to have options.
> This twilly is actually the very first twilly I ever purchased!!!!
> Still love Brazil to death!!!
> 
> View attachment 4881883
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881884
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881885


Gorgeous combo!!


----------



## yph

I have been obsessed with the Kelly Pochette for quite a while now and after some crazy research decided to purchase it from a reseller based in Europe. I purchased the item late last week and was pleasantly surprised this morning by the FedEx delivery. It is SOOO gorgeous and the leather feels super nice to touch! I want to add a twilly to add some pop of color and so wanted to see if any fellow tPFers have any recommendation (I’m a bit undecided between getting a more warm-toned one which is perfect for the fall season and would complement the bag’s color or a cool-toned one which is more aligned with my favorite colors). Any recommendations are welcome!


----------



## PamW

Beautiful bag! I'd probably go with Fall/Winter colors to wear now. Then maybe another with Spring/Summer colors later on. It's fun changing twillies around.


----------



## TeeCee77

Loving these new twillies on my BF!


----------



## Cygne18

TeeCee77 said:


> Loving these new twillies on my BF!


Such a perfect match and super elegant!!


----------



## 880

yph said:


> I have been obsessed with the Kelly Pochette for quite a while now and after some crazy research decided to purchase it from a reseller based in Europe. I purchased the item late last week and was pleasantly surprised this morning by the FedEx delivery. It is SOOO gorgeous and the leather feels super nice to touch! I want to add a twilly to add some pop of color and so wanted to see if any fellow tPFers have any recommendation (I’m a bit undecided between getting a more warm-toned one which is perfect for the fall season and would complement the bag’s color or a cool-toned one which is more aligned with my favorite colors). Any recommendations are welcome!
> 
> View attachment 4882912
> 
> View attachment 4882913


Congrats on a stunning bag and wear in good health and happiness! IMO a Twily color could go either warm or cool toned year round, so IMO go with what you love and what coordinates with your favorite colors


----------



## shellygreen

Hello, all!

I just made my FIRST Hermes bag purchase-- a Rouge H Garden Party 30-- and I am so, so excited. I want to dress it up a bit, but am having trouble figuring out what accessories would look great on the Garden Party. While Rouge H is my absolute favorite classic Hermes color (besides Gold) it seems like it is hard to match! You are all way more experienced at this than I am; I'd love any photos of Rouge H bags with Twillies or charms that you can share!  TIA! (pics to come!)


----------



## papertiger

shellygreen said:


> Hello, all!
> 
> I just made my FIRST Hermes bag purchase-- a Rouge H Garden Party 30-- and I am so, so excited. I want to dress it up a bit, but am having trouble figuring out what accessories would look great on the Garden Party. While Rouge H is my absolute favorite classic Hermes color (besides Gold) it seems like it is hard to match! You are all way more experienced at this than I am; I'd love any photos of Rouge H bags with Twillies or charms that you can share!  TIA! (pics to come!)



Congratulations!

I would say it doesn't matter if it doesn't exactly match, in fact RH can look quite AW but a bright twilly can brighten it up for the warmer months too. You can also match you coat, jacket or top.

My favourite twilly design of the moment is Le Tresor de Medor twilly. You will have to ask you your SA what colours are available. I think there is a dark blue and a tan, not sure what else. See post #4098 above 

The red that is starred in one of this season's cw family is more vermilion. I don't mind mixing reds, but you may not. You may have to ask your SA if s/he has twillies featuring RH from previous seasons left.


----------



## HermesLoverJen

Con graduations! Pink, yellow, white and purple will be a perfect match.


----------



## bagnut1

yph said:


> I have been obsessed with the Kelly Pochette for quite a while now and after some crazy research decided to purchase it from a reseller based in Europe. I purchased the item late last week and was pleasantly surprised this morning by the FedEx delivery. It is SOOO gorgeous and the leather feels super nice to touch! I want to add a twilly to add some pop of color and so wanted to see if any fellow tPFers have any recommendation (I’m a bit undecided between getting a more warm-toned one which is perfect for the fall season and would complement the bag’s color or a cool-toned one which is more aligned with my favorite colors). Any recommendations are welcome!
> 
> View attachment 4882912
> 
> View attachment 4882913


Gorgeous!  Purple, orange, gold/yellow would all work.

What color/leather is that?


----------



## Love Of My Life

I think this Kelly  & the color stands on its own...I might skip the twilly, JMO


----------



## papertiger

yph said:


> I have been obsessed with the Kelly Pochette for quite a while now and after some crazy research decided to purchase it from a reseller based in Europe. I purchased the item late last week and was pleasantly surprised this morning by the FedEx delivery. It is SOOO gorgeous and the leather feels super nice to touch! I want to add a twilly to add some pop of color and so wanted to see if any fellow tPFers have any recommendation (I’m a bit undecided between getting a more warm-toned one which is perfect for the fall season and would complement the bag’s color or a cool-toned one which is more aligned with my favorite colors). Any recommendations are welcome!
> 
> View attachment 4882912
> 
> View attachment 4882913



I know you said cool-toned but, well it looks really beautiful with that H Orange, just sayin' 

I could see purple/violet OR a nice green too. Nothing too busy though.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I purchased this twilly last month and decided it was too stark of contrast so I returned it to h.com.
Then I regretted it.
Loved the details. 
Then I bought it again from SA this time.
Tied it this way & it was a complete game changer! LOVE!


----------



## momoc

Israeli_Flava said:


> I purchased this twilly last month and decided it was too stark of contrast so I returned it to h.com.
> Then I regretted it.
> Loved the details.
> Then I bought it again from SA this time.
> Tied it this way & it was a complete game changer! LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 4902542
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902544
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902545



I have been wondering how this Twilly ties!! Thank you for sharing. I loved the design (as it is laid flat) but was unsure of how it would look when wrapped on a handle. This looks great! Awesome tying


----------



## RT1

Israeli_Flava said:


> I purchased this twilly last month and decided it was too stark of contrast so I returned it to h.com.
> Then I regretted it.
> Loved the details.
> Then I bought it again from SA this time.
> Tied it this way & it was a complete game changer! LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 4902542
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902544
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902545


This is REALLY pretty!!!


----------



## uhrudzko

It looks stunning! What is the name of this twilly? 


Israeli_Flava said:


> I purchased this twilly last month and decided it was too stark of contrast so I returned it to h.com.
> Then I regretted it.
> Loved the details.
> Then I bought it again from SA this time.
> Tied it this way & it was a complete game changer! LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 4902542
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902544
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902545


----------



## Israeli_Flava

uhrudzko said:


> It looks stunning! What is the name of this twilly?


Thanks dear. It is called Le Tresor de Medor


----------



## Israeli_Flava

momoc said:


> I have been wondering how this Twilly ties!! Thank you for sharing. I loved the design (as it is laid flat) but was unsure of how it would look when wrapped on a handle. This looks great! Awesome tying





RT1 said:


> This is REALLY pretty!!!


Thank you and glad I could help enable  This twilly is heavenly!


----------



## uhrudzko

Thank you!! Will order it  I was offered today Birkin 30 Craie with palladium hardware and now on a hunt for a perfect neutral twilly. 


Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks dear. It is called Le Tresor de Medor


----------



## Israeli_Flava

uhrudzko said:


> Thank you!! Will order it  I was offered today Birkin 30 Craie with palladium hardware and now on a hunt for a perfect neutral twilly.


I feel this is the perfect twilly for sure and HUGE CONGRATS to you dear on your new baby!!! I just love craie so much!!! Please share a pic once she arrives!!!


----------



## uhrudzko

Israeli_Flava said:


> I feel this is the perfect twilly for sure and HUGE CONGRATS to you dear on your new baby!!! I just love craie so much!!! Please share a pic once she arrives!!!


Totally agree! Craie is stunning ❤️ will share soon


----------



## momoc

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you and glad I could help enable  This twilly is heavenly!



I too have just placed my order for a pair. The monotone CW I think will go with so many things because it is monotone! Thank you for the enabling you are very good at it


----------



## ce_1992

Do you all leave the twilly on your bag handles when not in use? I’m assuming the answer is “no” but am curious what everyone does.

My nails are very prone to snagging things (even right after a manicure), so I’m worried that taking one on and off of my bags would ruin the twilly

it’s just such a lovely look though!


----------



## milycart

Israeli_Flava said:


> I purchased this twilly last month and decided it was too stark of contrast so I returned it to h.com.
> Then I regretted it.
> Loved the details.
> Then I bought it again from SA this time.
> Tied it this way & it was a complete game changer! LOVE!



this is so pretty! Able to share how do you tie the bow? Thanks!


----------



## Jbrock981

ce_1992 said:


> Do you all leave the twilly on your bag handles when not in use? I’m assuming the answer is “no” but am curious what everyone does.
> 
> My nails are very prone to snagging things (even right after a manicure), so I’m worried that taking one on and off of my bags would ruin the twilly
> 
> it’s just such a lovely look though!


I leave mine on all the time. I only take them off when I change the twillies for another set of twillies. I change them pretty frequently.  They get wrinkled from being wrapped on the handles, but that doesn’t bother me. And when I clean them, they straighten back out.


----------



## Jbrock981

Just changed to more fall/winter colored twillies. Really happy with the look.


----------



## Sylvain

@Jbrock981, this is absolutely stunning! Do you mind sharing the name of the Twilly? TIA


----------



## pearlgrass

Jbrock981 said:


> Just changed to more fall/winter colored twillies. Really happy with the look.



Love your Three Graces twilly   Perfect match with your Birkin!


----------



## Jbrock981

Sylvain said:


> @Jbrock981, this is absolutely stunning! Do you mind sharing the name of the Twilly? TIA


Hello. it is the “three graces”.


----------



## Sylvain

Thanks Jbrock. Is it the colorfast Noir/Gold/Taupe?


----------



## Sylvain

... colorway .... that autocorrect is driving me crazy, lol


----------



## acrowcounted

Sylvain said:


> ... colorway .... that autocorrect is driving me crazy, lol


You can edit your posts directly within an hour or so of posting by hitting Edit along the bottom of your post.


----------



## suziedepingu

I am newwwww to Hermès! I have just received my all black Herbag with GHW and now hunting for a twilly to pair it with.
May I kindly asks how would you ladies normally match twilly to a dark tone bag?
Would you get to match monotone twilly? Thinking about the Le Tresor de Medor in noir/blanc. Would you think that’s just too “boring”? Or considering the blue marine instead so I can pair it with my blue tops?

I have read other commenting that you could match the twilly color to your outfits colors. I can so see this twilly game addictive!

If you anyone could give me recommendation on twilly color that will be great. I’m quite on a monotone person and love corbalt blue but will wear more colors in spring/summer season!

thanks a bunch in advance.


----------



## Swedengirl

Sylvain said:


> Dear Swedengirl,
> 
> the maxi Twilly is quite wide, so please make sure that you have an idea how you would use in your Evelyne and how it would work. In case you do have various silk items from Hermes I would start by holding them against the bag to see what you would like. From the thread here you  can see all the lovely combinations of twilly designs and bags and members have made the wildest color mixes work, for myself (gold Birkin), I try to use twillies that are rather monochrome and colorwise less "wild". That said, I believe as a general advice, there are two routes you can go: 1. match the Twilly to your bag - in this case, I would suggest a twilly with main colors orange, yellow, brown or 2. match the Twilly to your outfit - for the regular Twilly, I love the bandana ones, since they are usually one solid color with black and white pattern.
> 
> That said, I have had a look at the Maxi Twillies available in the online store and would suggest you to have a look at the  Maxi-Twilly Slim Della Cavalleria, which has three color ways that I believe would work with gold ( Indigo/Gold/Marron,  Ivoire/Gris Bleuté/Encre   and  Orange/Bleu Jean/Potiron). The  Maxi-Twilly Slim Le Grand Prix du Faubourg in  Beige Doré/Noir could also be something for you as it is super neutral and reduced in terms or number of colors, which is quite rare I believe. For myself, I would probably go for this one or the  Maxi-Twilly Slim La Pâtisserie Française in  Orange/Miel/Blanc.
> 
> Share pictures one of your beauty once you have decided!



Thank you so so much for the excellent reply and kindness of taking your time to look what’s available and recommend several to me. 

I have had a serious look at all Maxi twillys you mention and I did like them all but I do think the Slim Le Grand Prix du Faubourg in Beige Doré/Noir will be perfect for me. 

I am stalking this thread several pages now and once done I will prob order that one. Will definitely share a picture. Just need to learn how to tie it as a shoulder strap first, YouTube instructions will be my next stop.


----------



## Jbrock981

Sylvain said:


> Thanks Jbrock. Is it the colorfast Noir/Gold/Taupe?


You are correct!  Those are the colors.


----------



## aisham

caught my eye in store , unfortunately I didn't buy it . I was in a hurry and the store was crowded so I piked up the twilly off the counter and snapped a pictures . I think now I have to buy it ! the color combo is amazing


----------



## Incalifornia7

suziedepingu said:


> I am newwwww to Hermès! I have just received my all black Herbag with GHW and now hunting for a twilly to pair it with.
> May I kindly asks how would you ladies normally match twilly to a dark tone bag?
> Would you get to match monotone twilly? Thinking about the Le Tresor de Medor in noir/blanc. Would you think that’s just too “boring”? Or considering the blue marine instead so I can pair it with my blue tops?
> 
> I have read other commenting that you could match the twilly color to your outfits colors. I can so see this twilly game addictive!
> 
> If you anyone could give me recommendation on twilly color that will be great. I’m quite on a monotone person and love corbalt blue but will wear more colors in spring/summer season!
> 
> thanks a bunch in advance.


I often match Twilly to my outfits or just use my favorite colors. I love bright pink, purple, red tones. I also like all black with pop of color. Most of my bags are neutral colors so I use my passion for bright colors on twilly . As for lack bag, I use black twilly with contrast print on my black ostrich bag.  It works well


----------



## litostar

aisham said:


> caught my eye in store , unfortunately I didn't buy it . I was in a hurry and the store was crowded so I piked up the twilly off the counter and snapped a pictures . I think now I have to buy it ! the color combo is amazing
> 
> View attachment 4922262
> 
> View attachment 4922263


I bought this twilly cause it was so cute! But I haven’t used it yet. I think it would look nice on your anemone K!


----------



## Jolly Wolf

I thought I would preffer a matching twilly. My SA showed me a couple that were a but darker. However I got one that stands out, but doens't exactly match the bag. Maybe because the blue is so dark, it calls for a lighter accessory.


----------



## Louboutin329

aisham said:


> caught my eye in store , unfortunately I didn't buy it . I was in a hurry and the store was crowded so I piked up the twilly off the counter and snapped a pictures . I think now I have to buy it ! the color combo is amazing
> 
> View attachment 4922262
> 
> View attachment 4922263


Hi! Do know the name/style of this twilly?


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Louboutin329 said:


> Hi! Do know the name/style of this twilly?


Yep, it is available on the french website: https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/product/twilly-kelly-en-perles-H062552Sv12/
Twilly Kelly en Perles in Crème/Framboise/Argile


----------



## aisham

Louboutin329 said:


> Hi! Do know the name/style of this twilly?



These are the details on the tag :

Kelly en perles
Bo/creme/framboise/ar
062552S   12    HTH2009


----------



## art nouveau

I love Alice Shirley’s Three Graces twilly.  I bought 4 CWs.   But have not received the red and black CW yet.


----------



## Louboutin329

aisham said:


> These are the details on the tag :
> 
> Kelly en perles
> Bo/creme/framboise/ar
> 062552S   12    HTH2009


Thank you!


----------



## WKN

art nouveau said:


> I love Alice Shirley’s Three Graces twilly.  I bought 4 CWs.   But have not received the red and black CW yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4931408
> View attachment 4931411
> View attachment 4931409
> View attachment 4931410


I love The Three Graces twillys as well! I already have 5 of the 8 CWs and currently on the look out for the other three. Silly this, but on some days I would also wear the same CW Three Graces scarf so that my handbag and I match!


----------



## art nouveau

WKN said:


> I love The Three Graces twillys as well! I already have 5 of the 8 CWs and currently on the look out for the other three. Silly this, but on some days I would also wear the same CW Three Graces scarf so that my handbag and I match!


Glad to know I am not the only who buy multiple CWs of beloved twillys.  I also bought multiple CWs of Jungle Love Love, Animalpolis and Tree of Song twillys.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

art nouveau said:


> I love Alice Shirley’s Three Graces twilly.  I bought 4 CWs.   But have not received the red and black CW yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4931408
> View attachment 4931411
> View attachment 4931409
> View attachment 4931410


Wow! Seeing is believing! I was on the fence about the pink one but I have 3 bags it will go well with now that I see your pics! I also love the design but have been super picky about how many twillies I buy as I amassed a huge collection over the years and had to do a purge. I will get this one though! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## asatoasz

art nouveau said:


> I love Alice Shirley’s Three Graces twilly.  I bought 4 CWs.   But have not received the red and black CW yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4931408
> View attachment 4931411
> View attachment 4931409
> View attachment 4931410


I just received the Bleu nuit/gold/noir CW for my BBK as well!  Love how it looks!


----------



## Iffi

Twilly question: 
If you buy a twilly - do you buy one or two (for each handle)?

I don‘t like the mix of different design on one bag, so I buy all the time 2 twillys (also for a K) in case of I want to put it at my B. (But also at my B there I have often use only one twilly.)
So should I reduce my future twillys to one?


----------



## TeeCee77

Hunted these twillies down a month or so after I placed my SO. If you buy the twilly, the bag will come


----------



## louise_elouise

Took me ages to find this twilly including an international phone chase but I got two in the end. Super happy, it’s quite versatile!


----------



## Cool Gal

Not sure which one looks better on my Miss Kelly...


----------



## hers4eva

Cool Gal said:


> Not sure which one looks better on my Miss Kelly...
> 
> View attachment 4945333
> View attachment 4945335



first picture is a stunning match


----------



## Cool Gal

hers4eva said:


> first picture is a stunning match


Thank you


----------



## Styleanyone

Cool Gal said:


> Not sure which one looks better on my Miss Kelly...
> They both looked very beautiful and matching but I prefer the 1st one.
> 
> View attachment 4945333
> View attachment 4945335


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

My new Noir B30 in Togo with gold hardware. I love how the Le Tressor De Medor Embroidered Twillies in Noir/Blanc will protect the handles, but are still understated.


----------



## erinrose

What is your favorite twilly color way/design for black birkin?


----------



## Nanami_S.

Finally, I found a Twilly really pop on Noir mini Lindy!! 
Twilly: Exposition Universell CW02


----------



## mcpro




----------



## WKN

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4961427
> View attachment 4961428


This CW twilly makes a stunning match for the luscious anemone Lindy!


----------



## Leo the Lion

On our way to the city to go shopping


----------



## cocomlle

Got this like 6 months ago, but finally playing around with it: BdG Shadow in noir/jaune/multicolore cw...thought it would look good with black. 

P.S. Please ignore Murry. He always shows up when he sees a twilly box.


----------



## pillsandpurses

lcd_purse_girl said:


> My new Noir B30 in Togo with gold hardware. I love how the Le Tressor De Medor Embroidered Twillies in Noir/Blanc will protect the handles, but are still understated.
> 
> View attachment 4953044


Such a stunning classic


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

pillsandpurses said:


> Such a stunning classic



Thanks so much!


----------



## LOA24

Anyone has a picture of the dark blue Zebras Twilly wrapped around the handles?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Brandebourg for SS21


----------



## siong580

Hello, just some mod shots of my 24/24 with Twilly and rodeo.


----------



## DrTr

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4961427
> View attachment 4961428


Thank you mcpro for posting your amoureux Twilly in this cw on anemone!  I have a pair on the way in that cw from my SA for my anemone k and rose poupre b and I think they will be stunning!  Here is cw 12 on anemone too. LOVE this Twilly and it looks great on your bags


----------



## DrTr

cocomlle said:


> Got this like 6 months ago, but finally playing around with it: BdG Shadow in noir/jaune/multicolore cw...thought it would look good with black.
> 
> P.S. Please ignore Murry. He always shows up when he sees a twilly box.
> 
> View attachment 4970652


Love your black b with this bdg shadow Twilly!!  And love your photobomber   Here’s the same Twilly tied on my rose poupre b. First one in natural cloudy day light second one with incandescent - I find it helps me when you wonderful folks here show different lighting!


----------



## Pampelmuse

siong580 said:


> Hello, just some mod shots of my 24/24 with Twilly and rodeo.
> 
> View attachment 4974731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974733
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974734


Hi! My favorit is the combination of the first picture. Is it a 35 ? If yes, how do you like the size and how heavy is it? Thank you!


----------



## Pampelmuse

DrTr said:


> Love your black b with this bdg shadow Twilly!!  And love your photobomber   Here’s the same Twilly tied on my rose poupre b. First one in natural cloudy day light second one with incandescent - I find it helps me when you wonderful folks here show different lighting!
> View attachment 4974797
> View attachment 4974798


Wow! Such a beautiful combination! Congrats!


----------



## DrTr

Pampelmuse said:


> Wow! Such a beautiful combination! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## siong580

Pampelmuse said:


> Hi! My favorit is the combination of the first picture. Is it a 35 ? If yes, how do you like the size and how heavy is it? Thank you!



hello it is a size 29. The bag is fanstantic.  Definitely a daily working bag.


----------



## TeeCee77

DrTr said:


> Thank you mcpro for posting your amoureux Twilly in this cw on anemone!  I have a pair on the way in that cw from my SA for my anemone k and rose poupre b and I think they will be stunning!  Here is cw 12 on anemone too. LOVE this Twilly and it looks great on your bags
> View attachment 4974796


What a stunner! Drool!


----------



## Pampelmuse

siong580 said:


> hello it is a size 29. The bag is fanstantic.  Definitely a daily working bag.


Thank you, siong580! I think I prefer the size 29 as well due to the strap. Enjoy it!


----------



## TeeCee77

My favorite Dior twillies


----------



## DrTr

TeeCee77 said:


> My favorite Dior twillies
> 
> View attachment 4976037


Wowza!!  Just stunning and lovely.


----------



## TeeCee77

DrTr said:


> Wowza!!  Just stunning and lovely.


Thank you!


----------



## jp824

Exposition Universelles on lime B and Jim Thompson twilly on RS B.


----------



## Purrsey




----------



## DrTr

I feel I’m becoming a Twilly addict!!  There are so many that look great with my bags right now. The Twilly on the rose p B is Twilly Les Nouveaux Amoureux de Paris cw 11 (and it looks great on anemone too as mcpro showed us!) and the Twilly on my anemone K is brides de gala shadow in noir. I’m finding these are like popcorn - can’t have just 1!!


----------



## TeeCee77

DrTr said:


> I feel I’m becoming a Twilly addict!!  There are so many that look great with my bags right now. The Twilly on the rose p B is Twilly Les Nouveaux Amoureux de Paris cw 11 (and it looks great on anemone too as mcpro showed us!) and the Twilly on my anemone K is brides de gala shadow in noir. I’m finding these are like popcorn - can’t have just 1!!
> 
> View attachment 4978947
> View attachment 4978948
> View attachment 4978950


Great colors, and nice bow!!


----------



## jp824

Bolduc twilly on mini K


----------



## DrTr

TeeCee77 said:


> Great colors, and nice bow!!


Thank you!  I spent much time trying to figure out that bow - I keep watching a video about how to do that and would try and fail right where the bow should start. And I tried many many times - shut down had me trying strange things.  And then one day I tried without much thought and somehow had figured it out. Our minds work in funny ways. But now I own it


----------



## DrTr

jp824 said:


> Bolduc twilly on mini K
> View attachment 4979396


gorgeous! Bolduc makes the bow and Twilly look so 3d and the colors are luscious


----------



## jp824

DrTr said:


> gorgeous! Bolduc makes the bow and Twilly look so 3d and the colors are luscious


Thank you!  I love your bow.  I need to figure out how to do that!  Is there a tutorial that you used or put together?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jp824 said:


> Bolduc twilly on mini K
> View attachment 4979396


SHEER PERFECTION!


----------



## DrTr

jp824 said:


> Thank you!  I love your bow.  I need to figure out how to do that!  Is there a tutorial that you used or put together?


Thank you - I was wondering about your bow too!    It looks complicated to me - did you watch a video as well? I watched a tutorial by Happy Baggage - all credit to her (if you are here, many thanks to you for your help and lovely Twilly tying tutorials!!!). Here’s the title you can search for, the link won’t copy.
*Hermès: The Perfect Twilly Bow on your Kelly in 40 Seconds*
by Happy Baggage April 13, 2018

She  also did a nice reel on her Instagram where she tied a Twilly on a mini green Lindy which was a bit similar. And it was so cute and colorful when she finished. 

HTH - she makes it look so easy, but many attempts were required for it finally click for me. There is something meditative about it now.


----------



## jp824

DrTr said:


> Thank you - I was wondering about your bow too!    It looks complicated to me - did you watch a video as well? I watched a tutorial by Happy Baggage - all credit to her (if you are here, many thanks to you for your help and lovely Twilly tying tutorials!!!). Here’s the title you can search for, the link won’t copy.
> *Hermès: The Perfect Twilly Bow on your Kelly in 40 Seconds*
> by Happy Baggage April 13, 2018
> 
> She  also did a nice reel on her Instagram where she tied a Twilly on a mini green Lindy which was a bit similar. And it was so cute and colorful when she finished.
> 
> HTH - she makes it look so easy, but many attempts were required for it finally click for me. There is something meditative about it now.


Thanks for sharing.  I was able to find her videos on IG.  I did a lot of video watching too.  I watched the IGTV tutorials shared by mrs.p.wut on how to make the double bow.  It also took me a lot of practice, but it is a lot of fun once you get the hang of it.  She also has a tutorial on how to make a twilly rose which I haven’t attempted yet.   That’s next project.  Here is the link for mrs.p.wut’s IGTV:


----------



## DrTr

jp824 said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I was able to find her videos on IG.  I did a lot of video watching too.  I watched the IGTV tutorials shared by mrs.p.wut on how to make the double bow.  It also took me a lot of practice, but it is a lot of fun once you get the hang of it.  She also has a tutorial on how to make a twilly rose which I haven’t attempted yet.   That’s next project.  Here is the link for mrs.p.wut’s IGTV:



Thanks so much!  Now more learning to do 
PS just watched - what a process!  I feel like I will need tweezers and surgical tools   You are both very talented!


----------



## IchHabeHunger

Israeli_Flava said:


> Brandebourg for SS21


Gorgeous! This one has been on my wishlist. Would love to see what the white side looks like on your bag.


----------



## Meta

jp824 said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I was able to find her videos on IG.  I did a lot of video watching too.  I watched the IGTV tutorials shared by mrs.p.wut on how to make the double bow.  It also took me a lot of practice, but it is a lot of fun once you get the hang of it.  She also has a tutorial on how to make a twilly rose which I haven’t attempted yet.   That’s next project.  Here is the link for mrs.p.wut’s IGTV:



Just FYI that @Mrs.P.Wut is also here on the forum.


----------



## DrTr

Meta said:


> Just FYI that @Mrs.P.Wut is also here on the forum.


Thanks for sharing that Meta - I assume many people that are so good at all things H may well be one of our own talented members!  Twillys are so versatile!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## Mrs.P.Wut

Meta said:


> Just FYI that @Mrs.P.Wut is also here on the forum.


Thanks for sharing dearies


----------



## DrTr

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4983186


Gorgeous! Which Twilly is this if you don’t mind?


----------



## WKN

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous! Which Twilly is this if you don’t mind?


Looks like the Tree of Song twilly - I have one with the same CW.


----------



## DrTr

WKN said:


> Looks like the Tree of Song twilly - I have one with the same CW.


Thanks so much


----------



## mcpro




----------



## Leo the Lion

Twilly details and a little bit of bling!


----------



## HBfan81

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4985545


Wow,  I love  the combination of Birkin, twilly and rodeo. Is craie color?


----------



## mcpro

HBfan81 said:


> Wow,  I love  the combination of Birkin, twilly and rodeo. Is craie color?



Hi, the color is Beton...thank you.. been looking for that twilly for a loooonnggg time, finally found it.


----------



## mcpro

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous! Which Twilly is this if you don’t mind?



hello, the twilly is Tree of song
thank you.


----------



## DrTr

mcpro said:


> hello, the twilly is Tree of song
> thank you.


Thank you. It’s beautiful.


----------



## Mymymymy

This Plume was just a bit too pink and pale for me to be able to style it on its own with a casual outfit, it always looked dull on me .... and recently it hit me that this dark, contrasting twilly was just what she has been missing all this time. I just became a fan of twillies on handles


----------



## TeeCee77

Nailed it.  Been trying forever to figure out something that works for the mini Ks. Well hot darn, I think I like this way! Not bad for a first try.


----------



## Cygne18

Crazy amazing rose knot for your first time! Love this combo.  



TeeCee77 said:


> Nailed it.  Been trying forever to figure out something that works for the mini Ks. Well hot darn, I think I like this way! Not bad for a first try.


----------



## DrTr

TeeCee77 said:


> Nailed it.  Been trying forever to figure out something that works for the mini Ks. Well hot darn, I think I like this way! Not bad for a first try.


Looks great!!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

The size of mini bolide is too small on me so I tried to weigh it a little bit with a twilly and a 25mm bag strap.


----------



## DrTr

luzdetaiwan said:


> View attachment 5066624
> 
> The size of mini bolide is too small on me so I tried to weigh it a little bit with a twilly and a 25mm bag strap.


 I love everything you did! What a great way to tie the handle and the strap looks wonderful. I bet you rock this little bag!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

DrTr said:


> I love everything you did! What a great way to tie the handle and the strap looks wonderful. I bet you rock this little bag!


Thank you. You made my day.


----------



## DrTr

luzdetaiwan said:


> Thank you. You made my day.


I’m so glad   Your little cutie looks great. I am now thinking hmmm.  Mini bolide? Need one


----------



## angelicskater16

Pop of colors!


----------



## DrTr

angelicskater16 said:


> Pop of colors!
> 
> View attachment 5067670


gorgeous pops on gorgeous Kelly!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you



DrTr said:


> gorgeous pops on gorgeous Kelly!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

DrTr said:


> I’m so glad   Your little cutie looks great. I am now thinking hmmm. Mini bolide? Need one


It’s a little cutie, indeed!
In the following picture, the bag behind mini bolide is bolide 27. You could see how small it is!


What’s inside the bag: A Iphone 11 pro, Silk’in compact wallet, cavil card holder, bastia change purse, and lip blam. I’m glad though it’s tiny, it’s useful.

If you are not tall, I would recommend you to get one. This is how it looks on me. I’m 5’2 (158cm).


Hope my modeling pic does not discourage you.


----------



## hers4eva

*Oh my gosh   She is perfect*




luzdetaiwan said:


> It’s a little cutie, indeed!
> In the following picture, the bag behind mini bolide is bolide 27. You could see how small it is!
> View attachment 5068460
> 
> What’s inside the bag: A Iphone 11 pro, Silk’in compact wallet, cavil card holder, bastia change purse, and lip blam. I’m glad though it’s tiny, it’s useful.
> 
> If you are not tall, I would recommend you to get one. This is how it looks on me. I’m 5’2 (158cm).
> View attachment 5068461
> 
> Hope my modeling pic does not discourage you.


----------



## DrTr

luzdetaiwan said:


> It’s a little cutie, indeed!
> In the following picture, the bag behind mini bolide is bolide 27. You could see how small it is!
> View attachment 5068460
> 
> What’s inside the bag: A Iphone 11 pro, Silk’in compact wallet, cavil card holder, bastia change purse, and lip blam. I’m glad though it’s tiny, it’s useful.
> 
> If you are not tall, I would recommend you to get one. This is how it looks on me. I’m 5’2 (158cm).
> View attachment 5068461
> 
> Hope my modeling pic does not discourage you.


How kind of you to take the time to compare, model, show us what it holds  And you look great in your small beauty- I love your mod pic!!  I love it, but at 5’8” I’m thinking it might be too small. But I certainly enjoy yours!!


----------



## img

Miss Bolide


----------



## TeeCee77

My SA picked out the cutest Twilly for my new mini! And I impressed with my Twilly flower skills! So smitten!


----------



## acrowcounted

TeeCee77 said:


> My SA picked out the cutest Twilly for my new mini! And I impressed with my Twilly flower skills! So smitten!
> 
> View attachment 5072507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072514


Is exact opposites a thing? (No flower for me though  )


----------



## TeeCee77

acrowcounted said:


> Is exact opposites a thing? (No flower for me though  )
> View attachment 5072557


Omg stunning also! That bag is dreamy!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

More mini K Twilly spam  the rose knot is my favorite! So glad I learned how!


----------



## kittynui

Plumetis twilly


----------



## MrsPurse18

My lovely SA tied this one in such a unique way! I love it! Bride de Cour on K28...perfect!


----------



## Amsy116

luzdetaiwan said:


> It’s a little cutie, indeed!
> In the following picture, the bag behind mini bolide is bolide 27. You could see how small it is!
> View attachment 5068460
> 
> What’s inside the bag: A Iphone 11 pro, Silk’in compact wallet, cavil card holder, bastia change purse, and lip blam. I’m glad though it’s tiny, it’s useful.
> 
> If you are not tall, I would recommend you to get one. This is how it looks on me. I’m 5’2 (158cm).
> View attachment 5068461
> 
> Hope my modeling pic does not discourage you.


Thank you for this mod shot!!

Quick question - is your strap 105cm in length?  Sorry for going off-topic, all!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Amsy116 said:


> Thank you for this mod shot!!
> 
> Quick question - is your strap 105cm in length?  Sorry for going off-topic, all!


Yes, it’s 105cm.


----------



## Allurex112

My SA picked out the twilly for my K28.


----------



## JeanGranger

My ten years old Twilly (Esprit Ainou by Natsuno Hidaka)


----------



## JavaJo

Just got this Braids and Brandenbourg Twilly last weekend.  Credit goes to whomever thought of converting the Jypsiere from crossbody to hobo!  This soooo works!  Brilliant!


----------



## amna72

Trying out some twills on my new Birkin25


----------



## Chrismin

TeeCee77 said:


> My SA picked out the cutest Twilly for my new mini! And I impressed with my Twilly flower skills! So smitten!
> 
> View attachment 5072507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072514


very impressive
i havent attempted the flower yet but im sure it will be a challenge--i cant even do the bow on kelly --i've tried so many times... still no success
i have to take a mental and physical break-- i may prophylax w some motrin and try again soon.


----------



## Ladybaga

kittynui said:


> Plumetis twilly
> 
> View attachment 5072994


This is a perfect twilly for your etain birkin! It looks like the twilly was made specifically for etain! This is stunning!


----------



## fiantoduri

Finally taking this baby out to play:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> My SA picked out the cutest Twilly for my new mini! And I impressed with my Twilly flower skills! So smitten!
> 
> View attachment 5072507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072514


Oh! Now that looks DARLING!!!!! Bravo on that twilly flower!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kittynui said:


> Plumetis twilly
> 
> View attachment 5072994


That is a gorgeous colorway and looks perfect on Ms B!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> More mini K Twilly spam  the rose knot is my favorite! So glad I learned how!


Oh wow... yea I'm going to have to learn this one! Sooooo gorg!


----------



## TeeCee77

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh wow... yea I'm going to have to learn this one! Sooooo gorg!


Thank you! It’s the easiest, just lots of twisting! You can do it and it makes twillies actually look proportional on K20!


----------



## JadeFor3st

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you! It’s the easiest, just lots of twisting! You can do it and it makes twillies actually look proportional on K20!



Thank you for sharing. It looks great on the mini bolide too.


----------



## TeeCee77

JadeFor3st said:


> Thank you for sharing. It looks great on the mini bolide too.
> 
> View attachment 5079289


Yes it does! That’s an excellent job! Now I’m going to have to try on mine. Great idea!


----------



## bagnut1

JadeFor3st said:


> Thank you for sharing. It looks great on the mini bolide too.
> 
> View attachment 5079289


OMG your entire bag ensemble is beautiful!


----------



## hers4eva

JadeFor3st said:


> Thank you for sharing. It looks great on the mini bolide too.
> 
> View attachment 5079289



The bolide and twilly equals stella exquisite perfection  
She is a doll baby! SWEET


----------



## JadeFor3st

TeeCee77 said:


> Yes it does! That’s an excellent job! Now I’m going to have to try on mine. Great idea!



Thank you! I followed your advice and just kept twisting. Somehow it turned out well!
I think this particular colorful twilly helps a lot.



bagnut1 said:


> OMG your entire bag ensemble is beautiful!



Thank you!



hers4eva said:


> The bolide and twilly equals stella exquisite perfection
> She is a doll baby! SWEET



Thank you. I agree she is very sweet looking; and this is my first bolide too.


----------



## Love_Couture

Something for the lime.


----------



## blackrosesred

Allurex112 said:


> My SA picked out the twilly for my K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073400


Love this! What is this twilly called?


----------



## CaviarChanel

Not *Allurex112*,  but I believe this is the "three graces",  HIH. 



blackrosesred said:


> Love this! What is this twilly called?


----------



## xray

Joy is when you get a new Birkin and realize you already have a twilly to match !


----------



## BloomingTree

xray said:


> Joy is when you get a new Birkin and realize you already have a twilly to match !
> View attachment 5102321



That’s a beautiful B touch and your twilly skills are top notch! I hope to get to that level one day. (Both the skill and bag lol)


----------



## JadeFor3st

xray said:


> Joy is when you get a new Birkin and realize you already have a twilly to match !
> View attachment 5102321



This is really beautiful! Everything just go so well together.  
I’ve been collecting twillies and letting my SA know they are for matching with future bags.


----------



## Krismsong

Just bought a bolide 27 in malachite. Any suggestions for matching twillies? Want to protect the swift leather.... Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## psoucsd

Twillys in colors to blend in or pop out?


----------



## Krismsong

psoucsd said:


> Twillys in colors to blend in or pop out?


Oooh yes, should have mentioned that I want them to blend/match with the malachite.  BTW,  the hardware is palladium.


----------



## WKN

Krismsong said:


> Oooh yes, should have mentioned that I want them to blend/match with the malachite.  BTW,  the hardware is palladium.


Unfortunately not many twillys are in dark green - but I have some older designs that will go well with malachite - Clic Clac Modern Cannage Twilly (H063149S 08), Folklore twilly (H061683S 10), and Modernisme Tropical twilly (H062974S 06). I have lots of twillys and I have an inventory list (with their details) for reference!


----------



## shannily

I love green twillies! Here are a few for your reference:


----------



## Krismsong

shannily said:


> I love green twillies! Here are a few for your reference:
> 
> View attachment 5135245
> 
> View attachment 5135246
> 
> View attachment 5135248


Oooh gorgeous.  What is the name of that first one?


----------



## shannily

Krismsong said:


> Oooh gorgeous.  What is the name of that first one?



It’s the Les Nouveaux Amoureux des Paris twilly collection, I forgot the name of the colours on it though.


----------



## Krismsong

WKN said:


> Unfortunately not many twillys are in dark green - but I have some older designs that will go well with malachite - Clic Clac Modern Cannage Twilly (H063149S 08), Folklore twilly (H061683S 10), and Modernisme Tropical twilly (H062974S 06). I have lots of twillys and I have an inventory list (with their details) for reference!


Thanks so much! I'll look for these and start my hunt for them.


----------



## Krismsong

shannily said:


> It’s the Les Nouveaux Amoureux des Paris twilly collection, I forgot the name of the colours on it though.


Thanks! That's great.  I just spotted one on Fashionphile, although at a premium price....


----------



## WKN

Krismsong said:


> Thanks so much! I'll look for these and start my hunt for them.


Good luck! Malachite is such a beautiful H green - and since it has blue undertones, you may want to go for dark blue twillys as well - like the Three Graces (H063441S 10) - bleu/vert/marron. And do post photos of your yummy Bolide and its new twillys!


----------



## Krismsong

WKN said:


> Good luck! Malachite is such a beautiful H green - and since it has blue undertones, you may want to go for dark blue twillys as well - like the Three Graces (H063441S 10) - bleu/vert/marron. And do post photos of your yummy Bolide and its new twillys!


Will do! I have a navy Kelly 28 for which I bought the Tree of Song and the Cavalcadour Morning twillies with dark blues so I'll definitely give those a try too. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Kekebabe

My lady Kelly


----------



## Iffi

My K25 Rose Azalee with her new Twilly „Bingata“


----------



## Hermes Zen

My b25 with new Bingata twillies in black/red cw.


----------



## rainy_lene

we got the same twilly. I’m loving it on my B25





Iffi said:


> My K25 Rose Azalee with her new Twilly „Bingata“
> 
> View attachment 5144594


----------



## jenngu

I love my new B25 with twilly!


----------



## jenngu

De l'Ombrelle aux Duels twilly


----------



## MAGforLV

rainy_lene said:


> we got the same twilly. I’m loving it on my B25
> View attachment 5146608


I love it too - what color is your B25?


----------



## rainy_lene

MAGforLV said:


> I love it too - what color is your B25?



vert de gris


----------



## Le Lion

K28 with new Twilly Faubourg Rainbow


----------



## Krismsong

Got 2 Collier de Chien Twillies to match my Malachite Bolide 27. So happy with the match!


----------



## Krismsong

Krismsong said:


> Got 2 Collier de Chien Twillies to match my Malachite Bolide 27. So happy with the match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155893


----------



## mcpro

Bingata twilly


----------



## hers4eva

mcpro said:


> Bingata twilly
> 
> View attachment 5156648



so stunning


----------



## jenlee8751

Hermes Zen said:


> My b25 with new Bingata twillies in black/red cw.
> 
> View attachment 5144597


My fave CW of this Twilly!


----------



## weibandy

mcpro said:


> Bingata twilly
> 
> View attachment 5156648


So beautiful, perfectly matched


----------



## amy-k

shannily said:


> I love green twillies! Here are a few for your reference:
> 
> View attachment 5135245
> 
> View attachment 5135246
> 
> View attachment 5135248


Your bags are beautiful - what colours are they..?


----------



## boo1689




----------



## byulgabang

Kelly Pochette - Rose Sakura w/ PHW (Swift)


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

B25 Bléu Nuit GHW


----------



## amna72

My new Ex-Libris Twillies for B25 in gold


----------



## WKN

Contrasting orange twillys (Les Nouveaux Amoureux De Paris) to go with my ebene B30 - reminds me of my favourite Lindt Dark Chocolate flavour (intense orange)!


----------



## hers4eva

amna72 said:


> My new Ex-Libris Twillies for B25 in gold



stunning matching twillies


----------



## WKN

Older pair of twillys (L'Arbre de Vie) with my rose sakura B25 (older photo).


----------



## Senbei

I didn't tie it very well but the dark bingata twilly works out well with bleu zanzibar!


----------



## hokatie

Twilly is not really matching with the bag but still loving it


----------



## Ethengdurst

WKN said:


> Older pair of twillys (L'Arbre de Vie) with my rose sakura B25 (older photo).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170471


Perfect match!


----------



## WKN

Ethengdurst said:


> Perfect match!


Thank you! I have several other pink twillys but I think these are the best match. I have these twillys first before I even got the bag. Always think of my twillys as solutions looking for problems (bags)!


----------



## Cfillon

Rose shocking B30


----------



## juejue

After searching for the all-black-twilly for a while, finally I found the perfect one. The background of tea time twilly is deep black with some cute little hearts. Along the way, i got the jungle love and the doggies which I couldn’t remember the name.


----------



## vlode

Looking for twillies for my new vert de gris birkin! Would love to hear your suggestions!


----------



## WKN

vlode said:


> Looking for twillies for my new vert de gris birkin! Would love to hear your suggestions!


Sounds like a gorgeous Birkin! Makes me think of these twillys in my collection:

Tone-on-tone: Les Zebres Bandana twilly in gris taupe/noir/blanc (H063265S 06) - I love bandana twilly as they make lovely consistent patterns when you tie them around the handles. Two non-Hermes twillys that I love in grey/green are the Pig, Chicken & Cow ones - the Galaxies Collide grey and the Paris grey twillys. 
Soft contrast: Exposition Universelle Twilly in rose Poudre/Vert/Bordeaux (H063536S 01) - I love anything Jan Bajtlik and this one is no exception! Another pretty one would be La Danse des Amazones twilly in gris/blanc/gold (H063593S 19) - more grey if you use the front part of the twilly.
Dark contrast: Two Bingata twillys in Vert Noir/Saumon/Mou (H063530S 06) and in Bleu Ciel/Vert/Rose Pâle (H063530S 03).
All the best in twilly hunting and do post photos!


----------



## ny.lon

Bingata CW1 (Marine/Tabac/Blanc) with Bleu de Prusse in bright sunlight!


----------



## mcpro

Wow twilly


----------



## shannily

amy-k said:


> Your bags are beautiful - what colours are they..?


Thankyou!

vert cypress, vert tropical and vert amande respectively


----------



## shannily

WKN said:


> Contrasting orange twillys (Les Nouveaux Amoureux De Paris) to go with my ebene B30 - reminds me of my favourite Lindt Dark Chocolate flavour (intense orange)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170463


Yessss this looks yummy!


----------



## Kimber0719

Just got my B30 from a reseller site (beautiful condition) and had these twillys on hand already, so I just went with it.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

B30 in Rouge de Coeur
De l'Ombrelle aux Duels twilly in fuchsia/rose and pale/orange

I love the pink and red combination together, it really pops!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes




----------



## Sus

For those who use twillys on their bags, do you keep them on your handles when the bags aren't being used or take them off after each use?


----------



## this_is_rj

Sus said:


> For those who use twillys on their bags, do you keep them on your handles when the bags aren't being used or take them off after each use?


If I am storing my bag away for a while, I take them off. If I am using the bag again in the next few days I leave them on.


----------



## mochiblure

Verso Canvas/Epsom Garden Party 30 in Rose Bubblegum with Rubis interior, wearing Chevaux en Liberte twillies in Vieux Rose/Bleu/Bronze with a sweet little bow. I experimented with adding some pink color charms (like the So Pink Oran charm) but the resulting combination was really visually too "much" 

The soft blue in the twillies seems useful in muting the candy-licious appearance a little, as well as helping to pair better with casual denim days (which is just about everyday right now!)


----------



## mcpro




----------



## Diddopup

Hello. I just received by b30 togo rouge h. I am having a difficult time finding Twilly for this bag. Does anyone have any examples to share?


----------



## Loveandlight

Rose lipstick with Savana Dance twilly. I think they have to stay married, since they look so good together


----------



## mcwee

vlode said:


> Looking for twillies for my new vert de gris birkin! Would love to hear your suggestions!



Found an older twilly in wardrobe. Low twilly stock in store. But feel quite match with my Vert de gris kelly.


----------



## acrowcounted

The new ”Doll Twilly” format. Mini sized and perfect for mini kelly handles.


----------



## archieluxury

The simple addition of an Hermes Twilly to a beautiful Hermes bag makes the bag my Personal Bag.
It customises the artisan leather bag into my personal creation.

I have only been able to afford a few Hermes leather bags - in the size of 35 and 32.  I am referring to my 2 x Birkin 35 bags and my 1 x Garden Party 32.
I am pleased to announce that I have now added 2 Twillys to each of these bags.

The transformation from heirloom to personal classic is complete.

Do you feel the same way about your personal Twilly additions ?

The only thing I love more than adding a Twilly is to smell Hermes Twilly fragrances.  The range is amazing.


----------



## this_is_rj

acrowcounted said:


> The new ”Doll Twilly” format. Mini sized and perfect for mini kelly handles.
> View attachment 5235680
> 
> View attachment 5235687
> View attachment 5235688


Thanks for sharing. Is there enough length to leave a tail at each end of the twilly, like you would a regular size twilly or is the way you have tied the doll twilly the only way to do so?


----------



## acrowcounted

this_is_rj said:


> Thanks for sharing. Is there enough length to leave a tail at each end of the twilly, like you would a regular size twilly or is the way you have tied the doll twilly the only way to do so?


Yes, there is. I specifically wrapped it with very little overlapping edges the first time because I was afraid it wouldn’t be long enough and ended up with a surprisingly long tail. I had to undo it and rewrap with much more overlap to achieve this look shown in those photos. If you do the tail on both ends, it won’t be very long (maybe a cm or two on each side) but definitely doable.


----------



## this_is_rj

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, there is. I specifically wrapped it with very little overlapping edges the first time because I was afraid it wouldn’t be long enough and ended up with a surprisingly long tail. I had to undo it and rewrap with much more overlap to achieve this look shown in those photos. If you do the tail on both ends, it won’t be very long (maybe a cm or two on each side) but definitely doable.


Thank you! Very helpful.


----------



## hers4eva

acrowcounted said:


> The new ”Doll Twilly” format. Mini sized and perfect for mini kelly handles.
> View attachment 5235680
> 
> View attachment 5235687
> View attachment 5235688



such beautiful eye candy pictures yum!


----------



## ireneeguz

The Three Graces twilly in noir/taupe/gold is my all time favorite. I have it wrapped here on my gold L30 and it really is great for fall.


----------



## Vivien Lee

First time tying a twilly on my birkin  
The silk contrasting the texture of the leather... so lux and delicious


----------



## taetaebear

Sexy birkins!!! should prob hide your diploma in the back though lol


----------



## Sufjansaves

First time. It was trickier than I thought. I’ll get better at this. Using a new Colliers et Chiens twilly in red. I have a noir one incoming as well. Couldn’t resist the pups


----------



## jwlrylover333

mcpro said:


> View attachment 5212849


Beautiful picture!! but i notice you still havent removed the protective plastic cover from your hardware, you should do so they fade evenly


----------



## mcpro

jwlrylover333 said:


> Beautiful picture!! but i notice you still havent removed the protective plastic cover from your hardware, you should do so they fade evenly


I know, haha, waiting for the plastic to peel itself, but will do..


----------



## scarvesandhandbags

jenlee8751 said:


> Okay, the Carres Volants Twilly is adorable.
> 
> View attachment 5276973
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276975


Slightly off-topic, but for bags that have a flat top handle(s) rather than round, how would one go about wrapping a twilly around it? I have a few of those bags and I want to protect the handles but it just looks weird... do do guys do that?? Really want an excuse to purchase a few more twillies though, these new ones are adorable!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

My SA was able to locate these for me! I love that they come in a heart shaped box!
Hermes Tea Time Twilly in CM/Noir/Rought/Mult


----------



## trixya

lcd_purse_girl said:


> View attachment 5279456
> 
> 
> My SA was able to locate these for me! I love that they come in a heart shaped box!
> Hermes Tea Time Twilly in CM/Noir/Rought/Mult


what a lovely combination ❤


----------



## KE2112

guccigal07 said:


> oh very nice. can someone post pics on how to....instructions


Instructions would be great! Also where are you ladies buying your twillys? My Kelly is vert cypress.


----------



## annaria

GP30 Vert Cypress with a contrast twilly


----------



## xxDxx

B25 Craie RGHW


----------



## MightyBigRed

KE2112 said:


> Instructions would be great! Also where are you ladies buying your twillys? My Kelly is vert cypress.



Heathrow T5 store, I always find the store to have good stock levels of silks.


----------



## Loveandlight

Here's Tree of Song twilly with anenome mini kelly. I'm still trying to get the hang of tying it with the handle being so tiny.


----------



## elliesaurus

Loveandlight said:


> Here's Tree of Song twilly with anenome mini kelly. I'm still trying to get the hang of tying it with the handle being so tiny.
> 
> View attachment 5291054


Whoa! I have an anemone Kelly and it has never looked this dark shade of purple before. What a chameleon color.


----------



## loh

Oops deleted.  Wrong thread


----------



## Pampelmuse

Today’s hauwl! 2 times 2. Could not resist…


----------



## ka3na20

My favorite Ks
Rose Lipstick Chevre Mysore 
Noir Togo


----------



## Loveandlight

elliesaurus said:


> Whoa! I have an anemone Kelly and it has never looked this dark shade of purple before. What a chameleon color.


Anemone looks darker in chèvre compared to the other leathers. Is your kelly Togo or epsom?


----------



## elliesaurus

Loveandlight said:


> Anemone looks darker in chèvre compared to the other leathers. Is your kelly Togo or epsom?


It's clemence. I just posted a photo in the wearing a Kelly casually thread!


----------



## MNM008

Hello all! I noticed that there’re a few different dimensions for Hermes twilly.  Would like to get advice which ones would be sufficient for the handle of a Chanel extra mini coco handle, please


----------



## yoning

B25 RGHW. I think she was happy to see a twilly that matches her hardware color. My SA helped me pick this and couldn’t be happier with the choice!

This is also my first twilly job. How did i do? I struggled a little because B25’s handle is so small.


----------



## elliesaurus

Do people usually take twillys off the handles once they're on? I spend so much time putting them on and making sure they're perfect (to me), I rarely take them off but I feel like I should, in order to let the leather breathe.


----------



## acrowcounted

elliesaurus said:


> Do people usually take twillys off the handles once they're on? I spend so much time putting them on and making sure they're perfect (to me), I rarely take them off but I feel like I should, in order to let the leather breathe.


I think as long as you don’t live in a humid environment, leaving the twillies on full time is fine.


----------



## elliesaurus

acrowcounted said:


> I think as long as you don’t live in a humid environment, leaving the twillies on full time is fine.


That seems like such common sense now that you've mentioned it, but the thought did not occur to me before!


----------



## Amka

elliesaurus said:


> Do people usually take twillys off the handles once they're on? I spend so much time putting them on and making sure they're perfect (to me), I rarely take them off but I feel like I should, in order to let the leather breathe.



Speaking from my own experience, I don’t think it is a good idea to leave the Twilly wrapped on the handle for too long… 

I am not in a particularly humid environment, and I have humidity control in my closet, but there was one time when I left a Twilly wrapped on the handle of my Kelly for about a month… when I finally remembered to unwrap the Twilly, the painted leather seal of the handle became sticky!!! I immediately brought it in to a store to let the craft person check it out. The craft person told me that it would be fine this time since it was not too sticky, just let the handle air out, and the problem should resolve on its own. However, he also cautioned me that the leather needs to breath, and recommend to take the Twilly off everyday or every other day after use. Our hands sweat and the humidity can get trapped in the silk and soak onto the leather. If it is left on for too long, it will eventually damage the handle. Hermes can always repair or replace the entire handle, but that will not be cheap. 

From that point on, I always unwrap the Twilly from the handle of my bag everyday. It is annoying to have to constantly wrap and unwrap it, but with practice, it has become a type of soothing therapy. I hope this helps!


----------



## baglove111

love this twilly! What’s it’s name?


DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> View attachment 5189794


----------



## elliesaurus

Amka said:


> Speaking from my own experience, I don’t think it is a good idea to leave the Twilly wrapped on the handle for too long…
> 
> I am not in a particularly humid environment, and I have humidity control in my closet, but there was one time when I left a Twilly wrapped on the handle of my Kelly for about a month… when I finally remembered to unwrap the Twilly, the painted leather seal of the handle became sticky!!! I immediately brought it in to a store to let the craft person check it out. The craft person told me that it would be fine this time since it was not too sticky, just let the handle air out, and the problem should resolve on its own. However, he also cautioned me that the leather needs to breath, and recommend to take the Twilly off everyday or every other day after use. Our hands sweat and the humidity can get trapped in the silk and soak onto the leather. If it is left on for too long, it will eventually damage the handle. Hermes can always repair or replace the entire handle, but that will not be cheap.
> 
> From that point on, I always unwrap the Twilly from the handle of my bag everyday. It is annoying to have to constantly wrap and unwrap it, but with practice, it has become a type of soothing therapy. I hope this helps!


Ahh thanks for sharing! I'm running to unwrap my handles now!


----------



## boo1689




----------



## Sandar

Hello, I am not sure if this is discussed before but has anyone tried wrapping doll twillies on Birkin 25 handles? Does it work?  TIA for any input.


----------



## jwlrylover333

Sandar said:


> Hello, I am not sure if this is discussed before but has anyone tried wrapping doll twillies on Birkin 25 handles? Does it work?  TIA for any input.


Doll twilly is too small for b25. I tried. Didn’t work :/


----------



## Sandar

jwlrylover333 said:


> Doll twilly is too small for b25. I tried. Didn’t work :/


thank you


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Bingata sticker twilly


----------



## curatedbytori

Kelly 28 Gold on Gold


----------



## deltalady

I love the pop of blue. My LO calls it the spider man.


----------



## deltalady

And my all time favorite twilly brides de gala


----------



## Pampelmuse

Playing around…


----------



## Pampelmuse

Oh the second try got much better. Sent the wrong picture.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Ok, it’s not a handbag, but a Twilly as well.


----------



## WonderWoman18

New to me Iris B35. I already owned the twilly. As others have said, this is a chameleon color, rich and pretty inside and brightens in the sun.


----------



## Tina_Bina

Anyone know if the doll size twilly will work on a b30 or k25 handles


----------



## acrowcounted

Tina_Bina said:


> Anyone know if the doll size twilly will work on a b30 or k25 handles


It will not.


----------



## duggi84

I think the Doll Twilly can be used on a B25 if you were just concerned about protecting where your fingers touched the handles...here's mine with a quick test job.  It's kinda cute, but I'm not entirely convinced (sorry the pic is so dark):


----------



## duggi84

I've been practicing, but struggling to wrap my handles as beautifully as many of you!  In my efforts, I did however manage to do a pretty decent job at a horrendously difficult way to wrap them...I _braided _the Twilly around the handle from one side  but it turned out well and I like it! It's kind of hard to tell how it's woven, so I've also attached a pic of my practice run on a cable with some H ribbon which makes it more clear   It may have been done here or elsewhere before, but I haven't seen it...probably for good reason, it's tedious.  I folded the Twilly in half along it's entire length for the entire wrap, which wasn't easy to maintain as I was wrapping.  It does make for a very even and clean wrap though.  This is on my b25 in Barenia Faubourg...not really into the wrapped handles for my own aesthetic (I appreciate it on others though!), but it's Barenia...so...


----------



## duggi84

Ok so I know my pics above made the weave hard to see, so I did it again (need the practice anyway) in a twilly that is split in color on each half (see first pic) so the weave would be easier to see.  Then I did the back handle in the "traditional" style just wrapped around for a comparison.  I really love this woven way...harder, but it stays put so well and looks super refined!


----------



## NervousNellie

Still trying to get the hang of tying the Twilly. This time it stayed on all day, which is a big accomplishment for me!


----------



## acrowcounted

Can’t overstate how much I love the new Doll Twilly format for my mini Kelly’s handles! A perfect bit of color without the bulk of the full size Twilly.


----------



## JeanGranger

acrowcounted said:


> Can’t overstate how much I love the new Doll Twilly format for my mini Kelly’s handles! A perfect bit of color without the bulk of the full size Twilly.
> View attachment 5336300


Beautiful and Perfection  My skill for Twilly and handles is quite poor


----------



## lastnametea

Here's how I tie a twilly on my Kelly pochette!


----------



## JeanGranger

lastnametea said:


> View attachment 5336704
> 
> Here's how I tie a twilly on my Kelly pochette!


Love it


----------



## JeanGranger

lastnametea said:


> View attachment 5336704
> 
> Here's how I tie a twilly on my Kelly pochette!


Carry by handle or by Twilly is more convenient? Any pro/ con to share?


----------



## texas87

duggi84 said:


> I've been practicing, but struggling to wrap my handles as beautifully as many of you!  In my efforts, I did however manage to do a pretty decent job at a horrendously difficult way to wrap them...I _braided _the Twilly around the handle from one side  but it turned out well and I like it! It's kind of hard to tell how it's woven, so I've also attached a pic of my practice run on a cable with some H ribbon which makes it more clear   It may have been done here or elsewhere before, but I haven't seen it...probably for good reason, it's tedious.  I folded the Twilly in half along it's entire length for the entire wrap, which wasn't easy to maintain as I was wrapping.  It does make for a very even and clean wrap though.  This is on my b25 in Barenia Faubourg...not really into the wrapped handles for my own aesthetic (I appreciate it on others though!), but it's Barenia...so...
> 
> View attachment 5327973
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327968
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327974



I love the carres volants twilly and that BF is just dreamy! I could stare all day


----------



## texas87

lcd_purse_girl said:


> View attachment 5279456
> 
> 
> My SA was able to locate these for me! I love that they come in a heart shaped box!
> Hermes Tea Time Twilly in CM/Noir/Rought/Mult


So lovely, is your B in Bleu Nuit?


----------



## lastnametea

JeanGranger said:


> Carry by handle or by Twilly is more convenient? Any pro/ con to share?


I've been carrying it by the twilly as I'm worried I will scratch the leather with my nails if I hold by the handle. Specifically, the top of the bag. The con? Probably that I can't see the twilly design!


----------



## Ladybaga

NervousNellie said:


> Still trying to get the hang of tying the Twilly. This time it stayed on all day, which is a big accomplishment for me!
> 
> View attachment 5335623


I LOVE your kelly and matching twilly! Chocolate brown colors are my jam!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## hers4eva

JeanGranger said:


> Carry by handle or by Twilly is more convenient? Any pro/ con to share?



A twilly can get damaged caught on a finger nail or ring


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

texas87 said:


> So lovely, is your B in Bleu Nuit?



No, it's Noir.


----------



## texas87

lcd_purse_girl said:


> No, it's Noir.


How interesting, it looks blue. It’s gorgeous either way


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## duggi84

hers4eva said:


> A twilly can get damaged caught on a finger nail or ring



Yeah... my Cartier Juste un Clou ring snagged my favorite Animapolis Maxi-Twilly Slim (the one I use as a bag strap) about six months ago...such dangerous rings Still usable and nobody notices, but I know the snag is there and it makes me sad.


----------



## hers4eva

I can totally relate 
We have to be on our toes 24/7 making sure all our expensive beloved toys are far away from harm. It sure is exhausting worrying about them all the time 



duggi84 said:


> Yeah... my Cartier Juste un Clou ring snagged my favorite Animapolis Maxi-Twilly Slim (the one I use as a bag strap) about six months ago...such dangerous rings Still usable and nobody notices, but I know the snag is there and it makes me sad.


----------



## tinkerbell68

duggi84 said:


> Ok so I know my pics above made the weave hard to see, so I did it again (need the practice anyway) in a twilly that is split in color on each half (see first pic) so the weave would be easier to see.  Then I did the back handle in the "traditional" style just wrapped around for a comparison.  I really love this woven way...harder, but it stays put so well and looks super refined!
> 
> View attachment 5332343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332348
> View attachment 5332349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332350
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332352


OMG! Love this woven iteration of the twilly tie...tbh, I've never been able to get the hang of the regular tie and it always ends up loosening over the course of the day with bits of the handle peeking through within a few hours. Would love to know how you did it...will you share?


----------



## duggi84

tinkerbell68 said:


> OMG! Love this woven iteration of the twilly tie...tbh, I've never been able to get the hang of the regular tie and it always ends up loosening over the course of the day with bits of the handle peeking through within a few hours. Would love to know how you did it...will you share?



Thank you!  I plan to take a video in the next few weeks of how to do it.  It's not exactly easy to _learn_, but once you get the hang of it, not that bad.  I fold the Twilly in half lengthwise and with the fold facing _down, _I weave by taking the behind-strip "over-then-under."  It's kind of like braiding hair, except the handle doesn't move like the third strand in a braid would, and gets complete covered by the Twilly in the process.


----------



## dukethebichon

In love with the new doll twilly for the mini Kelly handle! Looking forward to more designs and colourways in the future


----------



## jese1988

With Amoureux de Paris twilly


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

jese1988 said:


> With Amoureux de Paris twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346782


What colour is your bag? its lovely!


----------



## jese1988

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> What colour is your bag? its lovely!


Oh thank you. It’s Chocolat (47)


----------



## faab89

yoning said:


> B25 RGHW. I think she was happy to see a twilly that matches her hardware color. My SA helped me pick this and couldn’t be happier with the choice!
> 
> This is also my first twilly job. How did i do? I struggled a little because B25’s handle is so small.
> 
> View attachment 5294870


This is beautiful! Which twilly is this?


----------



## faab89

shannily said:


> I love green twillies! Here are a few for your reference:
> 
> View attachment 5135245
> 
> View attachment 5135246
> 
> View attachment 5135248


Does anyone know what the name of the third twilly is? I love it!


----------



## shannily

faab89 said:


> Does anyone know what the name of the third twilly is? I love it!


It’s called Exposition Universelle


----------



## iamyumi

Bought this twilly for a gold bag but it looks great on Etoupe too!


----------



## bagnut1

iamyumi said:


> Bought this twilly for a gold bag but it looks great on Etoupe too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369545


We’re twins!  I love Twillies but don’t regularly use them on handles (more for decoration) but recently bought a non-H suede tote that also has suede handles.  Color similar to Etoupe so this CW goes great with it….

And you did a nice job tying it, and LOVE your K!  Very chic and ladylike for Spring.


----------



## WingNut

iamyumi said:


> Bought this twilly for a gold bag but it looks great on Etoupe too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369545



Lovely! And a most versatile pattern/colorway. I purchased a pair for a Parchemin Birdy B30, but may use it on my Etoupe B as well.


----------



## iamyumi

bagnut1 said:


> We’re twins!  I love Twillies but don’t regularly use them on handles (more for decoration) but recently bought a non-H suede tote that also has suede handles.  Color similar to Etoupe so this CW goes great with it….
> 
> And you did a nice job tying it, and LOVE your K!  Very chic and ladylike for Spring.


 Thank you! Such a great neutral CW isn’t it?  I bought these twillies for a gold B25 so it’s a nice surprise that it works so well with Etoupe! 



WingNut said:


> Lovely! And a most versatile pattern/colorway. I purchased a pair for a Parchemin Birdy B30, but may use it on my Etoupe B as well.


Thank you! I think these will work very well on both of your Bs! Please do share some pics!


----------



## carolle

Kelly craie  with grand theatre nouveau twilly. Perfect for spring.


----------



## JeanGranger

Brides de Gala Shadow doll twilly in Bleu/Rouge/Crème pair with Bleu Brume Chèvre


----------



## Harpertwofivethree

My first attempt at tying a ribbon twilly on my K25, using the Grand Theatre Nouveau twilly.


----------



## kgsd

My twillys keep coming unwrapped from my GP handles. I read somewhere on here a tip to use non-sticky medical gauze tape. The stuff in this picture works really well, but I’m worried it will damage the handles. It’s not sticky, more just rubbery, and I’m worried that over time, enclosing the handle in this “rubber” type material will damage them. What do you think?


----------



## Etriers

It’s a good idea to remove the Twillies from time to time and let the leather breathe. The fabric will also soak the natural moisture out of the leather and dry it out more quickly. OTOH, if you go the full-time wrap route for ease, (which may be worth it) just know you may have to replace the handles sooner. There are pros and cons.


----------



## kgsd

Etriers said:


> It’s a good idea to remove the Twillies from time to time and let the leather breathe. The fabric will also soak the natural moisture out of the leather and dry it out more quickly. OTOH, if you go the full-time wrap route for ease, (which may be worth it) just know you may have to replace the handles sooner. There are pros and cons.



Oh you can replace the handles? Is that via the H spa?


----------



## cravin

kgsd said:


> Oh you can replace the handles? Is that via the H spa?



Yes and Yes. It’s pricey though.


----------



## papertiger

kgsd said:


> My twillys keep coming unwrapped from my GP handles. I read somewhere on here a tip to use non-sticky medical gauze tape. The stuff in this picture works really well, but I’m worried it will damage the handles. It’s not sticky, more just rubbery, and I’m worried that over time, enclosing the handle in this “rubber” type material will damage them. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5395454



I know it's awkward with the GP (and plume) tangles but I wouldn't recommend. You could use old fashioned interfacing from a haberdashery (or thin cotton tape) over the handles first, just so the silk is not so slippery


----------



## Etriers

iamyumi said:


> Bought this twilly for a gold bag but it looks great on Etoupe too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369545



Love this!


----------



## Etriers

kgsd said:


> Oh you can replace the handles? Is that via the H spa?



Yes. It’s not inexpensive but it’s not outrageous compared with the ($390) cost of 2 Twillies. It just depends on your goals. If you’d rather not hassle with Twillies at all, you could carry the bag as is and put the money you’ll spend on Twillies in an account for later spa work. You’ll have the cost of new handles in 4 Twillies. If you like Twillies for the color, etc. you could either wrap them over the tape so they don’t come off and replace your handles possibly sooner, or not use the tape and adjust your Twillies more often, as well as take them off occasionally, and possibly have your handles last longer.

What color is your GP? And wha is your primary consideration?


----------



## kgsd

Etriers said:


> Yes. It’s not inexpensive but it’s not outrageous compared with the ($390) cost of 2 Twillies. It just depends on your goals. If you’d rather not hassle with Twillies at all, you could carry the bag as is and put the money you’ll spend on Twillies in an account for later spa work. You’ll have the cost of new handles in 4 Twillies. If you like Twillies for the color, etc. you could either wrap them over the tape so they don’t come off and replace your handles possibly sooner, or not use the tape and adjust your Twillies more often, as well as take them off occasionally, and possibly have your handles last longer.
> 
> What color is your GP? And wha is your primary consideration?



Here's my GP - it's Etoupe. 

And great question! Honestly my main consideration is the lowest fuss. I bought this GP pre-owned (I bought the twillies shown) because I was too impatient to wait for one to be available at H. I got a fairly good deal (that is, not too much more than retail, ha) but it had a few small scuffs... and actually now I think that was a good thing so I don't freak out about keeping it super pristine. The handles were a tiny bit bent and cracked, and I decided against sending to the spa right away. So maybe I should just stop trying to make the twillies work and then replace the handles altogether when they get bad?

Does that sound reasonable given the color and my approach?


----------



## Etriers

kgsd said:


> Here's my GP - it's Etoupe.
> 
> And great question! Honestly my main consideration is the lowest fuss. I bought this GP pre-owned (I bought the twillies shown) because I was too impatient to wait for one to be available at H. I got a fairly good deal (that is, not too much more than retail, ha) but it had a few small scuffs... and actually now I think that was a good thing so I don't freak out about keeping it super pristine. The handles were a tiny bit bent and cracked, and I decided against sending to the spa right away. So maybe I should just stop trying to make the twillies work and then replace the handles altogether when they get bad?
> 
> Does that sound reasonable given the color and my approach?



You’ve had a smart approach.

Another option is just consider this your starter GP. Wrap the handles any way you please for ease since they are already toast, and make your way to an H boutique to meet a nice SA. GPs are not hard to get and it would be a terrific way to start a relationship with a store. I think she’ll be charmed by what you’re doing and your love of the brand. While she is looking for your dream GP color for you, just wear the beejeezus out of the bag you have. I think Twillies are super fun on a GP and add a lot of flair. Plus they are fun to collect and swap out with different outfits. You can even buy them secondhand and have a whole slew of colors. Lol! sorry for all of the options!


----------



## shannily

Some of my twillies are second hand, I just find it less stressful to use and the are great for wrapping around handles like GP and Birkins and Lindys, especially where the strap of the Lindys will come into contact more with twillies and scratch them.


----------



## ScarfBloke

Ok so not sure if this is the place to ask, MODs feel free to move.

As the twillies that are around handles see high levels of wear and tear and in light for a B, you need two, they would not last too long right?  Especially during hot weather when your hand gets sweaty or if you are eating out when you get oily hands at times.  

Is it more cost effective to buy a large Hermes scarf and cut it up to make your own bag handles?  You could even make modify the width to ensure that there is not too much excessive overlap of the silk which smothers the leather from the air.  So in essence you get the protection of the silk from dirt and oils/hand creams while also allowing for the leather to breathe.  

For me, sewing is easy and I was thinking it would allow for you to swap over dirty twillies fast and easily as there are lots spare on hand and wash them in batches as needed.  I measured and I can make 2 twillies from a 45cm silk pocket square or scarf (AU$147.50 per twilly as opposed to AU$305 normally).  Out of a 90cm silk scarf I can get 8 twillies. So that would work out to be AU$89 per twilly in that case (AU$2440 for 8 twillies or AU$715 for a 90cm scarf).  That is a huge saving.  Has anyone done this?

ScarfBloke.


----------



## KellyObsessed

I have purchased handle wraps from a lady on Etsy who has patented Love Handles.
I won't even be without them.   They're washable and made from suede fabric.  I personally don't care for the twilly look and I can't tie them on properly.


----------



## Etriers

ScarfBloke said:


> Ok so not sure if this is the place to ask, MODs feel free to move.
> 
> As the twillies that are around handles see high levels of wear and tear and in light for a B, you need two, they would not last too long right?  Especially during hot weather when your hand gets sweaty or if you are eating out when you get oily hands at times.
> 
> Is it more cost effective to buy a large Hermes scarf and cut it up to make your own bag handles?  You could even make modify the width to ensure that there is not too much excessive overlap of the silk which smothers the leather from the air.  So in essence you get the protection of the silk from dirt and oils/hand creams while also allowing for the leather to breathe.
> 
> For me, sewing is easy and I was thinking it would allow for you to swap over dirty twillies fast and easily as there are lots spare on hand and wash them in batches as needed.  I measured and I can make 2 twillies from a 45cm silk pocket square or scarf (AU$147.50 per twilly as opposed to AU$305 normally).  Out of a 90cm silk scarf I can get 8 twillies. So that would work out to be AU$89 per twilly in that case (AU$2440 for 8 twillies or AU$715 for a 90cm scarf).  That is a huge saving.  Has anyone done this?
> 
> ScarfBloke.



That’s an interesting idea. I’m not sure it would be any healthier for the bag, because the fabric still will probably dry out the leather,  but if you find a 90 that you like (maybe second hand and get a good price because it has a pull or some other issue) you could make multiple sets. Maybe do a test batch with some inexpensive silk or polyester fabric to see if it will work?

YMMV but I have not found the durability of Twillies to be a problem. Silk is surprisingly tough. And many people just wash Twillies by hand.


----------



## Meta

ScarfBloke said:


> *Is it more cost effective to buy a large Hermes scarf and cut it up to make your own bag handles?*  You could even make modify the width to ensure that there is not too much excessive overlap of the silk which smothers the leather from the air.  So in essence you get the protection of the silk from dirt and oils/hand creams while also allowing for the leather to breathe.
> 
> For me, sewing is easy and I was thinking it would allow for you to swap over dirty twillies fast and easily as there are lots spare on hand and wash them in batches as needed.  I measured and I can make 2 twillies from a 45cm silk pocket square or scarf (AU$147.50 per twilly as opposed to AU$305 normally).  Out of a 90cm silk scarf I can get 8 twillies. So that would work out to be AU$89 per twilly in that case (AU$2440 for 8 twillies or AU$715 for a 90cm scarf).  That is a huge saving.  Has anyone done this?
> 
> ScarfBloke.


A member did this, but with a Maxi Twilly instead, purely for the color. Read here.


----------



## acrowcounted

ScarfBloke said:


> Ok so not sure if this is the place to ask, MODs feel free to move.
> 
> As the twillies that are around handles see high levels of wear and tear and in light for a B, you need two, they would not last too long right?  Especially during hot weather when your hand gets sweaty or if you are eating out when you get oily hands at times.
> 
> Is it more cost effective to buy a large Hermes scarf and cut it up to make your own bag handles?  You could even make modify the width to ensure that there is not too much excessive overlap of the silk which smothers the leather from the air.  So in essence you get the protection of the silk from dirt and oils/hand creams while also allowing for the leather to breathe.
> 
> For me, sewing is easy and I was thinking it would allow for you to swap over dirty twillies fast and easily as there are lots spare on hand and wash them in batches as needed.  I measured and I can make 2 twillies from a 45cm silk pocket square or scarf (AU$147.50 per twilly as opposed to AU$305 normally).  Out of a 90cm silk scarf I can get 8 twillies. So that would work out to be AU$89 per twilly in that case (AU$2440 for 8 twillies or AU$715 for a 90cm scarf).  That is a huge saving.  Has anyone done this?
> 
> ScarfBloke.


Honestly, this sounds like major overkill to me. Twillies don’t get THAT dirty with typical use. I doubt most people wash them _ever_, let alone often enough to need spares to hot swap them. You just gently wash them and hang dry and within a few hours you can be back in business. They don’t really “wear out” more than that. Regardless, they are perfectly sized and the patterns are usually arranged in a meaningful way that I think one would lose out on with DIY twillies (such as the “made in France” or Hermes singature in clever spots or the pattern being at a certain angle).


----------



## Etriers

Does anyone have the Jumping Twilly in Blue Glacier or Beige Rose on a light colored bag, like Nata, one of the pale grays, Blue Pale or Blue Brume?


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Got a twilly for my b25 vert cypres today!


----------



## TeeCee77

Who wore it better? I’m so excited to finally find a cute doll Twilly for my mini Ks. They are perfect.


----------



## Beachbunny_chanel

I wash my twillies from time to time! The ones with lighter colours need it after a few months. Just put them in the sink with gentle detergent for delicates and thats it. They're completely unwrinkled and look nicely after drying.


----------



## Miss Al

Any suggestions for a rose extreme ghw Mini K bag?

Will this work?


----------



## TeeCee77

Miss Al said:


> Any suggestions for a rose extreme ghw Mini K bag?
> 
> Will this work?
> View attachment 5406443


The marble doll Twilly would look great!


----------



## boo1689




----------



## Ladybaga

I just bought this blouse from Ann Taylor Loft today and couldn’t believe how well it paired with my Folklore Twilly on my 32 blue indigo Kelly. I bought the twilly 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
from my Hermes store around 2018 and hadn’t worn it much. So happy to have a match.


----------



## HermesHabit

Hello all

I recently added a B30 in Barenia Faubourg to my collection and have been searching for the perfect twillys. If I’m honest, I prefer the look without twillys but I really don’t want the handles to darken, so I’ve been trying to find twillys in a neutral colour. I like the design on this ‘Sur Mon Nuage’ pair - though there’s a little more blue in the design than I would like. 

What do we think - should I hold out for something more neutral? I’m new to the world of twillys and from what I’ve learned it may be difficult to find anything more neutral in the near future (I already missed out on ‘Les cles a pois’ in blanc) and it seems I may have been lucky to get a matching pair.

Excuse the fact that this isn’t tied perfectly - it’s a rough job to get an idea as the sticker is still on the twilly for now.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Amy1ouise said:


> Hello all
> 
> I recently added a B30 in Barenia Faubourg to my collection and have been searching for the perfect twillys. If I’m honest, I prefer the look without twillys but I really don’t want the handles to darken, so I’ve been trying to find twillys in a neutral colour. I like the design on this ‘Sur Mon Nuage’ pair - though there’s a little more blue in the design than I would like.
> 
> What do we think - should I hold out for something more neutral? I’m new to the world of twillys and from what I’ve learned it may be difficult to find anything more neutral in the near future (I already missed out on ‘Les cles a pois’ in blanc) and it seems I may have been lucky to get a matching pair.
> 
> Excuse the fact that this isn’t tied perfectly - it’s a rough job to get an idea as the sticker is still on the twilly for now.


I think this is a lovely pairing. It makes it fresh for spring and summer. Then maybe find a pair at some point that’s a darker neutral for winter months. Otherwise, I think it is wonderful. Kudos!


----------



## HermesHabit

Metrowestmama said:


> I think this is a lovely pairing. It makes it fresh for spring and summer. Then maybe find a pair at some point that’s a darker neutral for winter months. Otherwise, I think it is wonderful. Kudos!


Thank you


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

I’m terrible at tying twillys but so happy the twilly I got a few months ago matches my newest bag!


----------



## Tubereuse

Perfect match!


Goobydoobydoo said:


> I’m terrible at tying twillys but so happy the twilly I got a few months ago matches my newest bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446520


----------



## Ladybaga

Goobydoobydoo said:


> I’m terrible at tying twillys but so happy the twilly I got a few months ago matches my newest bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446520


This is a perfect match! WOW!!!  I LOVE this twilly with your beautiful Lindy!!!


----------



## louise_elouise

Amy1ouise said:


> Hello all
> 
> I recently added a B30 in Barenia Faubourg to my collection and have been searching for the perfect twillys. If I’m honest, I prefer the look without twillys but I really don’t want the handles to darken, so I’ve been trying to find twillys in a neutral colour. I like the design on this ‘Sur Mon Nuage’ pair - though there’s a little more blue in the design than I would like.
> 
> What do we think - should I hold out for something more neutral? I’m new to the world of twillys and from what I’ve learned it may be difficult to find anything more neutral in the near future (I already missed out on ‘Les cles a pois’ in blanc) and it seems I may have been lucky to get a matching pair.
> 
> Excuse the fact that this isn’t tied perfectly - it’s a rough job to get an idea as the sticker is still on the twilly for now.


I like this but I can see what you mean by a lot of blue

Hermes is quite good about releasing Twillies with the gold colour throughout. There will definitely be more that are more ‘tonal’ to your bag. Don’t settle but I think what you have is a lovely combo


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Amy1ouise said:


> Hello all
> 
> I recently added a B30 in Barenia Faubourg to my collection and have been searching for the perfect twillys. If I’m honest, I prefer the look without twillys but I really don’t want the handles to darken, so I’ve been trying to find twillys in a neutral colour. I like the design on this ‘Sur Mon Nuage’ pair - though there’s a little more blue in the design than I would like.
> 
> What do we think - should I hold out for something more neutral? I’m new to the world of twillys and from what I’ve learned it may be difficult to find anything more neutral in the near future (I already missed out on ‘Les cles a pois’ in blanc) and it seems I may have been lucky to get a matching pair.
> 
> Excuse the fact that this isn’t tied perfectly - it’s a rough job to get an idea as the sticker is still on the twilly for now.


Oh my, this combination is so lovely and I love the design of the twilly.
Did you try this CW?


I have a b25 in gold and cannot decide which color I should buy.

This is the current twilly I used on it.


----------



## HermesHabit

luzdetaiwan said:


> Oh my, this combination is so lovely and I love the design of the twilly.
> Did you try this CW?
> View attachment 5446722
> 
> I have a b25 in gold and cannot decide which color I should buy.
> 
> This is the current twilly I used on it.
> View attachment 5446723



Hi, thank you for the reply  

I didn’t try that CW but that’s only because I’m not a big fan of orange - I prefer the hints of it in the CW that I got. I love the design on these Sur Mon Nuage twillys so will keep the ones I have. I have decided the blue doesn’t bother me because of the PHW and will look quite nice if worn with blue jeans. 

As your beautiful B25 has GHW (and if you’re a fan of orange) I think the CW you shared above could work really nicely! That said, the twilly you currently have is a very good match. 

I see online that there is a Sur Mon Nuage 90 scarf in a blanc/gris perle CW that’s very similar to mine but without the blue. That would have been absolutely perfect but I don’t think they did this CW for the twilly sadly.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Amy1ouise said:


> Hi, thank you for the reply
> 
> I didn’t try that CW but that’s only because I’m not a big fan of orange - I prefer the hints of it in the CW that I got. I love the design on these Sur Mon Nuage twillys so will keep the ones I have. I have decided the blue doesn’t bother me because of the PHW and will look quite nice if worn with blue jeans.
> 
> As your beautiful B25 has GHW (and if you’re a fan of orange) I think the CW you shared above could work really nicely! That said, the twilly you currently have is a very good match.
> 
> I see online that there is a Sur Mon Nuage 90 scarf in a blanc/gris perle CW that’s very similar to mine but without the blue. That would have been absolutely perfect but I don’t think they did this CW for the twilly sadly.


Thank you so much for the reply. It helped me a lot! Won’t the CW on 90 Scarf be too much white? I love the CW you have. The hint of blue makes it more joyful and great for summer days.

Today, I saw there was a new CW on the US website.


This is so beautiful, as well. Sadly, it doesn’t matches the bags I have so far. Most important of all, I’ve made my decision and I will post when I receive it.


----------



## HermesHabit

luzdetaiwan said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. It helped me a lot! Won’t the CW on 90 Scarf be too much white? I love the CW you have. The hint of blue makes it more joyful and great for summer days.
> 
> Today, I saw there was a new CW on the US website.
> View attachment 5447212
> 
> This is so beautiful, as well. Sadly, it doesn’t matches the bags I have so far. Most important of all, I’ve made my decision and I will post when I receive it.
> View attachment 5447227



Happy to hear it was helpful  Will keep an eye out for your post - looking forward to seeing what you opted for!


----------



## art nouveau

Very happy with the new Alice Shirley twilly Le Charme D’Orphee with black and gold piping.  It looks good on bags of many colors.  It can be tied with the piping showing or not showing.


----------



## Meta

fayeH said:


> My new baby! I wonder what’s the best twilly combination for this?
> 
> View attachment 5595761


Congrats on your new bag  Feel free to have a browse on recent pages of this thread for twilly suggestions.


----------



## ari

Amy1ouise said:


> Hello all
> 
> I recently added a B30 in Barenia Faubourg to my collection and have been searching for the perfect twillys. If I’m honest, I prefer the look without twillys but I really don’t want the handles to darken, so I’ve been trying to find twillys in a neutral colour. I like the design on this ‘Sur Mon Nuage’ pair - though there’s a little more blue in the design than I would like.
> 
> What do we think - should I hold out for something more neutral? I’m new to the world of twillys and from what I’ve learned it may be difficult to find anything more neutral in the near future (I already missed out on ‘Les cles a pois’ in blanc) and it seems I may have been lucky to get a matching pair.
> 
> Excuse the fact that this isn’t tied perfectly - it’s a rough job to get an idea as the sticker is still on the twilly for now.


They look great, but I was surprised by the offer of my SA for my Barenia and love how unexpectedly well go with it. Maybe it’s an idea for you..


----------



## schaef179

ari said:


> They look great, but I was surprised by the offer of my SA for my Barenia and love how unexpectedly well go with it. Maybe it’s an idea for you..
> 
> View attachment 5596411


Thats an adorable twilly what is it called ? Thank you


----------



## HermesHabit

ari said:


> They look great, but I was surprised by the offer of my SA for my Barenia and love how unexpectedly well go with it. Maybe it’s an idea for you..
> 
> View attachment 5596411



It looks great, thank you for sharing! I decided to keep the ones I have but might switch them up for autumn/winter.


----------



## ari

schaef179 said:


> Thats an adorable twilly what is it called ? Thank you


Thank you! I don’t know, but I’ll find my receipt and let you know!


Amy1ouise said:


> It looks great, thank you for sharing! I decided to keep the ones I have but might switch them up for autumn/winter.


Thank you! I have some very light color ones and they get dirty very easily, so you’ll definitely need a second pair. I wash and iron them regularly.


----------



## Meta

schaef179 said:


> Thats an adorable twilly what is it called ? Thank you





ari said:


> Thank you! I don’t know, but I’ll find my receipt and let you know!


La Source de Pegase, H063434S 07 from Spring/Summer 2020.


----------



## ari

Are we allowed to see a bit of diversity
My Garden party in rose Sakura with Dior twillies 


I find the Dior twillies perfect for the long handles of the garden party as they are longer and wider and covering fully the handle.
And my B Nata with Fendi twillies 
The Fendi twillies are also longer than H, and a bit more serious.. so to say ..


----------



## Diddopup

Here my recent twilly purchases


----------



## Diddopup

Here my recent twilly purchases


----------



## shermes

Danse Pacifique Twilly in Vieux Rose / Bleu / Vert on my K28


----------



## Hanash

Goobydoobydoo said:


> I’m terrible at tying twillys but so happy the twilly I got a few months ago matches my newest bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446520


Wow - gorgeous. Is this a marble silk twilly?


----------



## masanmasan

How did you spend sunday?
me: 4 hours in total with dinner break in between


----------



## luzdetaiwan

HermesHabit said:


> Happy to hear it was helpful  Will keep an eye out for your post - looking forward to seeing what you opted for!


I’m sorry for my late reply.
Ta-da, this is the CW I chose.




I love every element of the design.
When I started to tie the twilly on my bag, I realized that the top would be more blue and white. I didn’t think of that before I bought it. Luckily, the color still matches the strap of my pegase rodeo.


----------



## redwings

I don’t know the name of the Hermes Twilly except I call it horsey squares (I love horses). Fits the coloured strap of my Kelly.


----------



## WKN

redwings said:


> I don’t know the name of the Hermes Twilly except I call it horsey squares (I love horses). Fits the coloured strap of my Kelly.


This is the Couvertures et Tenues de Jour twilly - in CW15


----------



## MAGJES

Ladybaga said:


> I just bought this blouse from Ann Taylor Loft today and couldn’t believe how well it paired with my Folklore Twilly on my 32 blue indigo Kelly. I bought the twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422336
> View attachment 5422339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from my Hermes store around 2018 and hadn’t worn it much. So happy to have a match.


Wow Ladybaga! That looks fabulous!


----------



## Ladybaga

MAGJES said:


> Wow Ladybaga! That looks fabulous!


Thank you, MAGJES! Now, if I can just take time to tie the twilly on my kelly when I wear the shirt, I'm good to go.  (It usually adds another five minutes to my "getting ready" time.


----------



## cad33

art nouveau said:


> Very happy with the new Alice Shirley twilly Le Charme D’Orphee with black and gold piping.  It looks good on bags of many colors.  It can be tied with the piping showing or not showing.
> 
> View attachment 5588684
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588685
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588686



I have your twin scarf….actually bought two since it can work with silver hardware too.

Here are pics of mine getting ready to go to work. The front and back of the bag.


----------



## art nouveau

cad33 said:


> I have your twin scarf….actually bought two since it can work with silver hardware too.
> 
> Here are pics of mine getting ready to go to work. The front and back of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5619408
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619409


The twillys look great on your bag too.


----------



## Friscalating

Mini twillies for Mini Plume (that were _just_ enough to cover the length of the handles)


----------



## faab89

cad33 said:


> I have your twin scarf….actually bought two since it can work with silver hardware too.
> 
> Here are pics of mine getting ready to go to work. The front and back of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5619408
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619409


Which bag is this?! I thought I knew them all haha. Looks great!


----------



## cad33

faab89 said:


> Which bag is this?! I thought I knew them all haha. Looks great!



It is a garden file 28 with a strap.


----------



## aisham

I want to share with you the " Education above all " limited addition twilly which is limited to my home boutique. It celebrates the colors of the Qatari flag. I've been told that only 300 twills where made. Part of the proceeds from this twilly will go to the foundation, which is committed to transforming lives though education in more than 50 countries across the world.


----------



## faab89

aisham said:


> I want to share with you the " Education above all " limited addition twilly which is limited to my home boutique. It celebrates the colors of the Qatari flag. I've been told that only 300 twills where made. Part of the proceeds from this twilly will go to the foundation, which is committed to transforming lives though education in more than 50 countries across the world.
> 
> View attachment 5626995
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626996
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626999


Ahhhh my favorite design. I literally have this in 3 colors now. Only resisted pink so far. Sadddd that it’s so exclusive :/


----------



## WingNut

Finally, I did a thing! I've had my parchemin Birdy since 2015, and have tried at least 3 different sets of twillies to match the bag in a way that I liked. Gave up all three times because I didn't like the colors, since anything with a white base made the bag look more yellow in contrast, vs. coordinating. I really am not a twilly-on-the-handle girl so for now I've been ok with it, but am concerned about protecting the handles. Finally, I got these at Hermes.com and gave it a go. Pretty happy with the result! (finally). Sur Mon Nuage Twilly in creme/bleu ciel/orange.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

WingNut said:


> Finally, I did a thing! I've had my parchemin Birdy since 2015, and have tried at least 3 different sets of twillies to match the bag in a way that I liked. Gave up all three times because I didn't like the colors, since anything with a white base made the bag look more yellow in contrast, vs. coordinating. I really am not a twilly-on-the-handle girl so for now I've been ok with it, but am concerned about protecting the handles. Finally, I got these at Hermes.com and gave it a go. Pretty happy with the result! (finally). Sur Mon Nuage Twilly in creme/bleu ciel/orange.
> 
> View attachment 5640098


I have the same twilly for my noir box k25! Great choice!


----------



## HermesHabit

luzdetaiwan said:


> I’m sorry for my late reply.
> Ta-da, this is the CW I chose.
> View attachment 5616834
> 
> View attachment 5616831
> 
> I love every element of the design.
> When I started to tie the twilly on my bag, I realized that the top would be more blue and white. I didn’t think of that before I bought it. Luckily, the color still matches the strap of my pegase rodeo.
> View attachment 5616832
> 
> View attachment 5616833



Thanks for coming back and sharing - that’s a beautiful match!


----------



## MAGJES

Sous Le Charme D’Orphee Twilly
On both bamboo and Juane Ambre


----------



## bagsamplified

Friscalating said:


> Mini twillies for Mini Plume (that were _just_ enough to cover the length of the handles)
> 
> View attachment 5620724


Marble Silk x Plume = BEAUTIFUL combo!


----------



## Friscalating

bagsamplified said:


> Marble Silk x Plume = BEAUTIFUL combo!


Thank you! The marble silk remains the most versatile (for my colour choices of bags) and are just such beautiful pieces


----------



## MAGJES

Bleu Zanzibar K25 & Twilly!


----------



## WingNut

MAGJES said:


> Bleu Zanzibar K25 & Twilly!
> 
> View attachment 5644361


Such beautiful colors!


----------



## hers4eva

MAGJES said:


> Bleu Zanzibar K25 & Twilly!
> 
> View attachment 5644361


All three are stunningly matched wow…


----------



## bagnut1

MAGJES said:


> Bleu Zanzibar K25 & Twilly!
> 
> View attachment 5644361


What a gorgeous blue and matching Twilly and Rodeo!


----------



## Ladybaga

MAGJES said:


> Bleu Zanzibar K25 & Twilly!
> 
> View attachment 5644361


One of the best combos ever!!! I also love how you parted the mane of your rodeo. Those colors are such happy ones.


----------



## cad33

Ready for dinner tonight!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Loving all the pics of twillies on the Hermes bags.  I used to be a naked handle gal but then this happened. Here are my H bags with twillies.  Still practicing the tie game.  

How often are forum members changing their twillies?


----------



## DrTr

sweetpea_2009 said:


> Loving all the pics of twillies on the Hermes bags.  I used to be a naked handle gal but then this happened. Here are my H bags with twillies.  Still practicing the tie game.
> 
> How often are forum members changing their twillies?
> 
> View attachment 5645803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645804


Love your 24/24 bags and how you learned to tie a new way!  I change twillys mostly when I feel like it, sometimes they are on for a few weeks sometimes I change every few days. Enjoy your beauties!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

DrTr said:


> Love your 24/24 bags and how you learned to tie a new way!  I change twillys mostly when I feel like it, sometimes they are on for a few weeks sometimes I change every few days. Enjoy your beauties!


Thank you!  The other night after dinner, I told my DH that I couldn't watch some show with him because I needed to work to prepare for an upcoming meeting.  Fast forward a few hours, I got busted by DH surfing youtube videos on different ways to tie a twilly and practicing   Needless to say, I was up a little later than I wanted to work.  I have a feeling that I'll probably change out the twilly quite often.  I will need to purchase a few more...


----------



## sweetpea_2009

cad33 said:


> Ready for dinner tonight!
> 
> View attachment 5645021


Love love love the pop of pink on the handle!!


----------



## cad33

sweetpea_2009 said:


> Loving all the pics of twillies on the Hermes bags.  I used to be a naked handle gal but then this happened. Here are my H bags with twillies.  Still practicing the tie game.
> 
> How often are forum members changing their twillies?
> 
> View attachment 5645803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645804



I think hermes should have twilly tying classes. I started my journey after they stopped giving out scarf books though got a number of the cards. It takes me a lot of video watching to figure out how people do those amazing bows.


----------



## DrTr

cad33 said:


> I think hermes should have twilly tying classes. I started my journey after they stopped giving out scarf books though got a number of the cards. It takes me a lot of video watching to figure out how people do those amazing bows.


Thank goodness for videos!  I wanted to tie a bow at the bottom right handle of my B, and I watched one video so many times as that last step was a doozy. I finally got it, it was like being in grade school again learning a new skill


----------



## DrTr

art nouveau said:


> Very happy with the new Alice Shirley twilly Le Charme D’Orphee with black and gold piping.  It looks good on bags of many colors.  It can be tied with the piping showing or not showing.
> 
> View attachment 5588684
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588685
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588686


Thanks for this - when buying the Twilly online to go with a bag IRL pics help so much tell what the actual Twilly looks like. Thanks to you, two are on the way to me! this is one versatile Alice Shirley!


----------



## cad33

DrTr said:


> Thanks for this - when buying the Twilly online to go with a bag IRL pics help so much tell what the actual Twilly looks like. Thanks to you, two are on the way to me! this is one versatile Alice Shirley!



I bought two and have used in on ghwd and phwd. The embroidery can look silver or gold depending on the lighting so very versatile..


----------



## sweetpea_2009

cad33 said:


> I think hermes should have twilly tying classes. I started my journey after they stopped giving out scarf books though got a number of the cards. It takes me a lot of video watching to figure out how people do those amazing bows.





DrTr said:


> Thank goodness for videos!  I wanted to tie a bow at the bottom right handle of my B, and I watched one video so many times as that last step was a doozy. I finally got it, it was like being in grade school again learning a new skill


I would totally pay for a Twilly class lol!  I am also very thankful there are videos out there to demo different ways to tie the Twilly.  I've bookmarked those I like because I am more than positive I'll need to revisit them again


----------



## sweetpea_2009

So I decided to get a Dior Mitzah for my 24/24 bag. The mitzah is longer than the twilly so it makes tying the bow easier.


----------



## DrTr

sweetpea_2009 said:


> So I decided to get a Dior Mitzah for my 24/24 bag. The mitzah is longer than the twilly so it makes tying the bow easier.
> 
> View attachment 5648948


That Mitzah is absolutely stunning on your gorgeous bag! So glad to know they are longer especially for tying a bow at one end. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

DrTr said:


> That Mitzah is absolutely stunning on your gorgeous bag! So glad to know they are longer especially for tying a bow at one end. Thanks for sharing.


My pleasure! And thank you for the compliment.  I actually like the length of the mitzah and might add another one to my wishlist at Dior


----------



## cad33

My new twillys- in classic colours. I tied each handle slightly different so one side looks more black and other more white. The


----------



## loh

cad33 said:


> My new twillys- in classic colours. I tied each handle slightly different so one side looks more black and other more white. The
> 
> View attachment 5662389
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662391



Love how they transform the bag!


----------



## DrTr

sweetpea_2009 said:


> My pleasure! And thank you for the compliment.  I actually like the length of the mitzah and might add another one to my wishlist at Dior


I was so enabled by your Mitzah I bought 2 - the black zodiac pixel (saving for Christmas) and will practice tying a bow like yours on my B and will post the end result. Wanted a black and white one, with some small pops of color. Still love how yours looks on your 24/24!


----------



## snnysmm

I loved catching up on this thread and admiring all your H bag/twilly combinations.  I took some notes on color combinations!

In general, I just kept my twilly on my handles (I am terrible at doing them, so once my SA does it for me, they tend to stay on…).  Now I will take them off if I am storing them.  I didn’t know it could ruin your handles…


----------



## pursesandpugs

My new baby! K25 in Rose Pourpre with a Space Derby twilly.


----------



## iamyumi

The joy of finding an old twilly that works unexpectedly with my k25!


----------



## speckle

Love these colors ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## mmvv22

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 5679149
> 
> The joy of finding an old twilly that works unexpectedly with my k25!


May I ask what leather is this? It’s a stunning piece


----------



## Israeli_Flava

^chevre leather dear


----------

